#ubuntu-se 2011-01-10
<Philip5> och även includes
<maxjezy> dpkg: fel vid hantering av povray_3.7.0~rc2-maverick~ppa1_i386.deb (--install):
<maxjezy>  kan inte komma åt arkivet: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<maxjezy> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<maxjezy>  povray_3.7.0~rc2-maverick~ppa1_i386.deb
<maxjezy> jaha, måste ligga i katalogen
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat den?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> bara klicka render i blender?
<maxjezy> den renderar totalt svart för mig
<maxjezy> på en sekund
<Philip5> du aktiverar den som med yafaray
<maxjezy> i addons bara
<maxjezy> klicka i
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> gjorde det
<Philip5> jepp
<maxjezy> den finns med i listan nu
<maxjezy> och jag klicka render
<maxjezy> men det blir svart
<Philip5> ska det inte bli
<Philip5> starta blender25 från terminal och se om du får några felmeddelanden:  /opt/blender25/usr/bin/blender
<Philip5> och sedan aktiverar du povray, byter till povrayt som renderare och testar
<Philip5> jag kör iof 64bit-versionen men de ska vara lika
<maxjezy> skumt
<maxjezy> har inte blender25 i terminalen
<Philip5> nej den heter som jag skrev ovan
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan ja klistra in i privat?
<maxjezy> istället för paste
<Philip5> visst
<maxjezy> igår fick jag en bugg i VSE på blender25, den klara inte bygga in ljud
<maxjezy> varken ogg eller wav
<maxjezy> missade du något när du byggde?
<maxjezy> blender2.49 fungerade det på dock
<maxjezy> så de löste sig
<Philip5> vad säger:  povray --version
<Philip5> ?
<Philip5> alltså kör du inte den jag mailade dig
<Philip5> du kör ubuntus
<Philip5> version 3.6 funkar inte med blender 2.5
<maxjezy> när jag tittar i synaptic
<maxjezy> så är det bara povray  1:3.7.0-rc2-macerick-ppa1
<maxjezy> plus examples och includes
<maxjezy> jag lovar, jag har inte 3.6 :)
<Philip5> har du byggt den själv då?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> whereis povray
<Philip5> får du flera då?
<maxjezy> povray: /usr/bin/povray /etc/povray /usr/local/bin/povray /usr/local/etc/povray /usr/share/man/man1/povray.1.gz
<Philip5> du ser
<Philip5> du har ju en du nog byggt själv i usr/local
<maxjezy> jag kan ju inte bygga :)
<Philip5> ändå har du en där
<maxjezy> jag raderar den då?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> i /usr/local
<maxjezy> urs/local och mer?
<maxjezy> bin eller etc?
<Philip5> bin men du kan ta båda
<Philip5> du har säkert en del filer i /usr/local/share också
<maxjezy> ja, låg en mapp där med 3.6
<dagon_> wodbrent: så in i.
<maxjezy> raderade den
<Philip5> nu borde du vå 3.7.0 rc2 om du kör povray --version
<Philip5> få
<maxjezy> ja, nu när jag renderar så går det sakta iaf
<maxjezy> och den fungerade
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> då har du en renderare till att leka med ;P
<maxjezy> vad är povray's styrka?
<Philip5> fast jag tycker yafaray är bättre
<maxjezy> yafaray är lite mer, flashig iaf
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte riktigt. förr var det raytracing i sig. göra glasmaterial och sånt
<maxjezy> ser ut som nått hackers använder
<maxjezy> men, tackar tackar
<Philip5> du kan ju jämföra dem
<maxjezy> nu ser min lista över renderare riktigt fet
<maxjezy> ut
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> aldrig fel att ha testat runt lite och jämfört
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> ska testa en rendering med den nu
<Philip5> kan ju även skilja mellan hur bra skripten i blender fungerar som frontend för renderaren
<Philip5> tror povray kan vara lite kinkig med vissa scener också
<Philip5> sedan är det ju coolt med yafaray att man ser bilden växa fram men med povray så är det ju bara svart tills den är klar
<Philip5> tror största nyheten med povray 3.7 är att de skrivit om den så den kan rendera på flera cpuer och fler kärnor. 3.6 och tidigare var dålig på att skala
<amelia> varför är det så svårt att sova när man vet med sig att man ska upp jättetidigt imorgon.
<maxjezy> Philip5, det är det jag tycker är lite hackigt med yafaray
<maxjezy> tror nästan matrix kör med yafaray
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jo jag tycker också yafaray känns lite mer pover
<Philip5> povray har ju varit med längre dock
<maxjezy> vill du se min första rendering i povray?
<Philip5> hehe, sure
<Philip5> yafaray har ju lite fler olika algoritmer för GI också att välja på
<Philip5> sånt tycker jag är skoj
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<Philip5> hehe, ser rätt tecknat ut
<maxjezy> ska testa med blenders interna istället
<maxjezy> och sen yafaray
<Philip5> testa den där du gjort med sfärertna och la ut den December 11, 2010
<Philip5> den kanske povray gör fint
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag gillar glaset :)
<maxjezy> så jobbigt att hitta
<maxjezy> får göra om den
<Philip5> glaset borde gå snabbare med yafaray
<maxjezy> jag måste sitta och döpa om alla mina untitled.blend
<maxjezy> och afjighofa.blend
<maxjezy> svårt att veta vad dom innehåller
<dagon_> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/S929G1lSjwI/AAAAAAAAAl8/SuPBC2cTXNg/s1600/Foto+0498.jpg <- fick syn på den och blev skithungrig :(
<dagon_> brb, fixa mat
<maxjezy> =)
<backspace> dagon_: Intressant tråd det där.
<backspace> En del är bra anala.
<backspace> Men visst, alla är vi olika.
<maxjezy> wodbrent, testa tinycore med virtualbox
<dataviruset> ahhh, pizzaaaa
<backspace> Nu?
<backspace> Å fan. Fyllehunger eller?
<dataviruset> nattamat :)
<virtuald> ← käkat färdigt nu
<dataviruset> <-- hungrig
<dataviruset> börjar skolan imorgon
<dataviruset> tisdag, alltså :)
<backspace> Usch då.
<dataviruset> sista natten i frihet!
<dataviruset> sen är det allvar, lägga sig senast 23:00 osv.
<virtuald> mm
<virtuald> arbete ger frihet
<dataviruset> eller hur :p
<virtuald> :>
<dataviruset> lägga sig så sent som 23:30 då, status ;)
<backspace> När börjar skolan nu för tiden?
<virtuald> skulle va skönt om jag kunde somna om jag la mig vi den tiden…
<dataviruset> vi på JB i Hässleholm börjar 08:30. men jag måste gå upp 06:30 eftersom jag bor på landet, plus att jag pendlar.
<virtuald> backspace: är väl när man är 6-7 år? :p
<dataviruset> höööhööö. 6 år :)
<virtuald> beror väl på när man fyller år
<backspace> Ja, jag är imponerad utav folk som orkar plugga. En polare pluggade först 3 år på Chalmers och sen 3 år på KTH direkt efter gymnasiet. Fy fan alltså.
<backspace> Skulle aldrig palla att sätta mig i skolbänken igen.
<dataviruset> backspace: går andra året på gymnasiet, jag trivs i skolan och sådär, men det börjar bli ... enformigt. som tur är har jag APU (praktik) nu varje fredag denna terminen
<maxjeyy> shit, det har med tinycore e lite jobbigt, ingen svensk tangentbordslayoutsetting
<backspace> dataviruset: Bra att du gillar det. Läsa vidare efter gymnasiet eller?
<dataviruset> backspace: jag vill se mig om efter jobbmöjligheter först. kanske läsa vidare senare, har valt till lite kurser så jag tror jag klarar mig :)
<dataviruset> backspace: finns ju tekniskt basår också
<backspace> Ja, det finns väl en del att välja på i dagens läge.
<dataviruset> hoppas det. nä, nu måste jag fixa något att äta, annars svälter jag. BRB.
 * dagon_ åt precis pizzamackor
 * dataviruset rånar dagon_ :)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> dags att leka lite med puppy linux i virtualbox
<dagon_> fy fan vad sött puppy linux är :D
 * dataviruset väntar på pizzamackorna :p
<coobra> Nafallo:  ska till London den 13-18jan kul och träffa lite filurer
<maxjezy> damn vad svårt det är att modellera efter referensbild
<maxjezy> sitter och gör en porche
<dagon_> någon är vaken!
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men jag skulle  lagt mig för 5 timmar sedan
<dagon_> aw
<maxjezy> herregud vad ja fastnade i det här
<dagon_> jag borde nog sova egentligen också men det finns så mycket att göra
<wodbrent> som sagt, sitter man så sitter man fast.
<dagon_> fick puppy att funka bra med installation i virtualbox iaf
<dagon_> tyvärr hittar jag inget sätt att lägga till en vanlig user
<maxjezy> dagon_, gör porche tutorialen på blendercookie tills vi ses igen
<maxjezy> nu måste jag sova :)
<maxjezy> puss & kram allesammans!
 * maxjezy är <<------------
<maxjezy> ---->>
<maxjezy> zzZzZZzzZzZzZZzzZzzZ
<wodbrent> dagon: ska ta en titt på puppy linux. Ser bättre ut än tinycore och damn small linux
<maxjezy> dagon_, somnade du?
<maxjezy> 0606
<maxjezy> 060606
<maxjezy> inte riktigt men
<maxjezy> jaja, 0101010111001010101
<maxjezy> fulkodat
<dagon_> maxjezy: faktiskt
<dagon_> ska ge mig på porschen under dagen
<dinasty> vad är det för skilland på en mount --bind och en vanlig symlink ?
<dinasty> gör inte det lite samma sak ?
<cahoot> http://aplawrence.com/Linux/mount_bind.html
<dinasty> cahoot: tack :)
<cahoot> np
<Coffe> God fortsättning
<Barre> Coffe!!! detsamma, det var länge sen :)
<Coffe> Barre , ja
<Coffe> Barre,  du kan inet tänka dig sälja ett av dina batterier ?
<Barre> Coffe: till 2140?
<Coffe> yes
<Coffe> jag måste även köpa en ny fot. för en har försvunnit
<Barre> Coffe: jo, orginalbatteriet använder jag aldrig, så den skulle lätt kunna byta ägare
<Barre> trasigt?
<Coffe> mmm
<Coffe> haha
<Coffe> råkade stå lite för varmt , gick från 1½h till 7 min
<Barre> :-X
<Coffe> hur var jul å nyår ?
<antii> fan pratar ni
<antii> batterier
<Coffe> Barre,  pratade med HeMan , dx för lunch snart
<Barre> absolut Coffe
 * Barre råkade först säga absolut på twitter... O_o
<Coffe> ha ha
<Coffe> Barre,  har du koll på hur man beställer reservdelar ?  , du har inga problem med att fötterna lossnar  ?
<dagon_> lossnar era fötter? :>
<Barre> Coffe: nej, ingen erfarenthet och inget problem...
<Coffe> Barre,  du har de så bra :P
<Coffe> gissar en sån liten gummigfiossing säkert kostar 100kr
<Barre> Coffe: heheh förmodligen, om det prompt skall vara orginal ja... kjell.com/elfa/clas olsson kanske har någon som faktiskt skulle kunna passa
<Barre> dagon_: hellre tappa foten än huvudet ;)
<Coffe> Barre, det tvivlar jag på, men jag får kolla iofs en möbeltass från ikea skulle oxå fungera
<andol> Barre: Ähh, gubbdagis.se heter det ju :)
<Barre> andol: så sant så sant
<Coffe> brb reboot
<maxjezy> dagon_, :)
<maxjezy> porchen är för blender 2.49
<maxjezy> bara så du vet
<antii> maxjezy: hallåj.
<maxjezy> antii, tjena
<dagon_> maxjezy: do not care :P
<dagon_> bara för det ska jag renderera i yafaray eller vad det heter :p
<maxjezy> ja, det är nog ingen dum ide!
<maxjezy> jag gjorde första halvan i natt
<HakanS> God morgon alla morgonpigga!
<kodein> man är ju inte vaken tidigt för att man vill, utan för att man får betalt.
<Kim^J> kodein: Mm...
<Kim^J> HakanS: Also, klockan 9 är inte speciellt tidigt... :P Morgonpigg == Vakna klockan 6 eller tidigare.
<kodein> men jag vaknade kl 6 eller tidigare.
<Kim^J> kodein: Jag med. :(
<dagon_> maxjezy: får vi se ett smakprov? :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, ikväll så, har en del jag måste rätta upp i mechen!
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> har fått ut de mesta linjerna okej
<maxjezy> det är framdelen jag är klar med
<dagon_> om jag inte har nåt särskilt för mig så tänker jag pilla med det under dagen
<maxjezy> fram till rutan
<maxjezy> det jobbigaste
<dagon_> kanske tar en annan bil
<maxjezy> ja, den är ganska svår
<dagon_> det jag tycker är jobbigast är alla kortkommandon
<maxjezy> funderar på att göra en lambo istället
<dagon_> finns de sammanfattade någonstans?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> kolla in blenderguru.com
<maxjezy> där på sidan till höger finns det en cheat
<maxjezy> bara klicka i din mail och be den skicka adressen till den
<maxjezy> så får du uppdateringar på mailen sen med
<maxjezy> går inte missa
<dagon_> ah, nice :)
<amelia> får man gå hem snart?!
<amelia> *otålig*
<maxjezy> amelia,  ska du hem och leka med blender?
<Kim^J> amelia: Hehe :P
<amelia> maxjezy: nej, vill hem och avsäkra läshuvuden efter transport och montera diskpackar så jag kan boot:a min nya leksak.
<maxjezy> oj, låter nästan för skoj!
<Kim^J> Avsäkra läshuvuden?
<maxjezy> pull the plug!
<amelia> Kim^J: ja, man måste ju säkra läshuvuden så att de inte far runt när man transporterar den... sånt sköts ju automatiskt idag, men å andra sidan så tar man inte ut magnetskivorna idag heller.
<maxjezy> låter som en handgranat som ska avsäkras!
<Kim^J> amelia: Vad är det för uråldriga diskar du ska leka med?
<Kim^J> Ta ut magnetskivorna är inte bra alls ju!
<amelia> Kim^J: min PDP-11/23
<kodein> det är väl RL-02:or?
<HakanS> God morgon amelia.
<amelia> hej HakanS
<amelia> kodein: en rl01 och en rl02
<amelia> Kim^J: http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/pdp-11t23/
<Haffe> Gör totalt säkert 2 FLOP
<HakanS> amelia: Hur är det såhär på måndag? 16 veckor till nästa långhelg.
<Haffe> Man överlever.
<Haffe> Det måste man göra.
<amelia> HakanS: det är rätt bra, längtar hem dock. själv?
<HakanS> amelia: Trött.
<amelia> jag med, belv inte mycket sömn inatt.
<HakanS> amelia: Lekt med dinnya leksak?
<vs-hs> gäsp
<amelia> HakanS: inte så mycket. har mest jobabt på att bygga ihop den igen.
<amelia> HakanS: är tungt som fan.
<HakanS> amelia: Vad ska du ha den till? Ser ut att väga en del.
<dagon_> amelia: vi är rätt lika på sätt och vis
<kodein> amelia: vad tyckte du om resten av pontus samling då?
<Haffe> Håller säkringarna för att dra igång den?
<kodein> de där drar ju inte mer än nån kW. :)
<Umeaboy> Förbannat!
<Umeaboy> Har ju följt instruktionerna för firmware-filen & ändå så kan inte TV:n se filen.
<kodein> Fördömt!
<Umeaboy> Ja, dumma Samsung!
<dagon_> maxjezy: är du vaken än?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag skulle lagt mig för 10 timmar sedan minst
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> jag har iaf sovit en timme
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/mudkipz_q_Joker.png <- redigerade bort det svarta
<maxjezy> mycket bättre!!
<maxjezy> fixa den skarpa kanten upptill på håret så är den nog klar!
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> jag orkade inte ge mig på det då :p
<dagon_> får klonstämpla och ha mig då
<dagon_> bilden ser tyvärr ut så
<maxjezy> japp
<coobra> dagon_: ahaha nice :D
<dagon_> shoop shoop!
<dagon_> jag är rätt nöjd
<dagon_> mitt första projekt i gimp :)
<maxjezy> :)
<coobra> dagon_: nice
<dagon_> lite ovant när man är van vid att jobba i photoshop :P
<dagon_> om man skulle hämta en kopp kaffe till
<Haffe> dagon_: Vet du något om Insmouth?
<kodein> Miskatonic?
<dagon_> är det ett band Haffe ?
<Coffe> Undrar om jag idag , kommer lyckas sänka vårat kina kontor igen, försökte få VPN trafiken . att gå över den andra internetfibern, och än så länge, lyckas jag bara få kontoret att tappa internet helt..  :)
<Barre> O.o helt plötsligt fick UFW tuppjuck och blockar ALL trafik :-&
<dagon_> maxjezy: ah, nice med cheatsheet :) nu skulle man haft två skärmar :P
<amelia> kodein: det var en fin samling. fast det bästaste var nog att vi fick klappa på Updates DEC System 20
<amelia> dagon_: på vilket sätt är vi lika tänkte du?
<dagon_> amelia: samlar på gamla prylar :p
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja, men de viktigaste är de du behöver kolla upp bara
<maxjezy> sen med tiden kan du ju plugga mer
<maxjezy> dagon_, om du tar de viktigaste och lägger i en textfil eller bild fil kan du ha de i blender
<amelia> dagon_: aha, jo det gör jag. men bara sånt jag anser har ett värde för datorhistorien. :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: ah, smart
<maxjezy> en liten ruta med mouseover funktion
<maxjezy> så förstoras det
<maxjezy> men två skärmar är supernice med blender 2.5
<maxjezy> man kan ha blender på båda skärmarna
<maxjezy> dubbel glädje
<maxjezy> för i blender kan du ha två separata fönster
<kodein> årets minidatorprojekt blir nog kanske att bygga bootmojutt till 11/44:an
<kodein> man ska bara få tid...
<dagon_> amelia: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/urdatorn.jpg <- den fick jag av min flickväns pappa :)
<amelia> dagon_: nice
<dagon_> laptop på riktigt :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: ah, smartpterspel
<dagon_> vafan
<dagon_> jävla shell
<dagon_> eller är det gnome-terminal som jävlar?
<dagon_> amelia: MS-DOS 3.3 och det mest avancerade är ett helikopterspel :P
<amelia> dagon_: http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/saving-a-piece-of-history/ <- mina alphor
<amelia> dagon_: sen har jag två AS/400 från 1993 resp 2004... och en WYSE Systems 286 hemma hos mina föräldrar som var min första dator.
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4025/blendersetuo.png
<amelia> dagon_: den kör DOS 6.2 och har Microsoft Flight Simulator i en av de tidigare versionerna.
<maxjezy> modifierar jag ena så ändras andra, realtime
<maxjezy> :P
<amelia> dagon_: den har 8mhz processor, 640kb ram och 20mb hårddisk. på sin tid var det en värstingmodell.
<dagon_> aw
<dagon_> får jag bo hemma hos dig amelia?
<dagon_> jag är lätt i drift
<amelia> dagon_: du får inte plats..
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> http://www.linuxchick.se/wp-content/gallery/2010-10-17-saving-a-piece-of-history/20101017_016.jpg <- favvisen
<kodein> den här bor hemma hos mig: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~busk/random/pdp11.jpg :)
<amelia> dagon_: hehe, ES40:orna är rätt trevliga. Boot:ade en igår lite grann faktiskt
<amelia> dagon_: alphorna har jag jobbat med när de var i produktion och var med och avvecklade systemet som körde på dem.
<dagon_> kodein: har inte dom bandstation? Oo
<kodein> dagon_: klart att de kan ha, men jag har nog bara kontrollerkort för RL-02 i den.
<kodein> dock ingen RL-02...
<Haffe> dagon_: Du har alltså inte läst HP Lovecraft
<amelia> kodein: du får hälsa på pontus.
<amelia> kodein: han har typ 2 ton grejjer till. :P
<kodein> amelia: mjo, jag har ju en RL02 nånstans i uppsala som jag ska stjäla nån gång
<dagon_> Haffe: det kan jag inte påstå
<kodein> amelia: jag har ju typ gett honom ett halvt ton grejer också, så. typ hans onyxar fixade jag åt honom...
<amelia> hehe
<Nafallo> coobra: ah
<Haffe> kodein: Och var kommer dessa onyxar ifrån?
<kodein> Haffe: US
<kodein> så jag mäklade väl dem mest
<Coffe> hur tvingar jag att route VPN över den andra internet  tråden ?
<HakanS> Nafallo: Kan du vara behjälplig med en sammanfattning av loco-mötet att skicka till LoCo Council?
<amelia> Coffe: koppla ur den första internettråden... eller så beror det på hur din setup ser ut..
<amelia> Coffe: men gissningsvis genom att säga att det är så i routingtabellen.
<Coffe> amelia, ok,  hoppas slippa släcka dom igen
<Nafallo> HakanS: inte medans jag jobbar iaf. testa mig ikvall.
<kodein> jag gillar typografin i e-delegationens riktlinjer för sociala medier. *tycka*
<Kim^J> kodein: Hm?
<kodein> Kim^J: http://www.edelegationen.se/sida/riktlinjer-for-myndigheters-anvandning-av-sociala-medier
<Kim^J> Varför blir blanka ytor så smutsiga för?!
<kodein> de blir inte smutsigare än andra ytor
<kodein> det syns bara bättre.
<Kim^J> Mjo..
<Kim^J> Vad är det med typografin där?
<Kim^J> Undra om det är skrivet i LaTeX... :D
<kodein> jag tycker det ser läsbart ut. :)
<Kim^J> Lite udda val med sans-serif-font för rubriker och serif-font för text.
<Kim^J> Brukar vara tvärt om som är rekommenderat.
<kodein> nä
<Kim^J> Jo, font utan serifer är lättare att läsa på en dator...
<HakanS> Nafallo: Det gör jag. Jag tänkte att din engelska är ju bättre än min, så om jag gör ett förslag till sammanfattning så kan du rätta den. ;)
<kodein> på webben är det tvärtom, det här är en publikation.
<kodein> och då den är layoutad för papper så är det ju rekommendationer för det tryckta mediet som bör tillämpas
<Kim^J> Iofs
<Kim^J> Borde finnas två versioner! ;)
<Kim^J> Inte alla som trycker ut sina PDF:er på papper :P
<kodein> tre versioner
<kodein> en i comic sans också
<Kim^J> USCH!
<antii> maxjezy: det är dags nu.
<antii> maxjezy: "the holy moment"
<Haffe> One hundred million versions.
<Nafallo> HakanS: okay. bara du paminner mig :-)
<Coffe> hur lägger man en ett extra internet koppling . så den inte blir default route, utan anv om den andra inte fungerar ?
<Coffe> Gissar jag behöver prata med någon som e bra på routing å nätverk , bamsefar  :)
<virtuald> du måste ha något som ligger och kollar om linan går ner och ändrar routes
<Coffe> tanken är . wan1 = internet för kontoret.  wan2 = VPN
<bamsefar> Coffe: What?
<Coffe> bamsefar, tänkte om du hade koll på sånt oxå :)
<kodein> du borde väl bara behöva bonda kopplingarna?
<bamsefar> kodein: Det kan han inte om han inte har koll på båda ändarna.
<Coffe> borde vara att sätta att route på  vpn mottagar ip. ska routas via ppp1
<Haffe> Åhå.
<Haffe> Det är nästan varmt ute.
<kodein> min väderwidget säger 2°C
<Haffe> Nu blir det underbart roligt att cykla.
<kodein> det var roligt nog att gå. halt och fint i backarna i vallaskogen <3
<emerain> eller isgatan på två meter från porten till gatan. skridskor i nedförsbacke är överskattat
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> uppförsbackar är rätt trista med
<amelia> hih
 * Kim^J vill tillbaka till Sälen...
<emerain> nej då, uppför ska jag ikväll
<emerain> då ska någon inne i huset få slänga ut ett rep och dra in mig
 * amelia vill bara hem
<antii> amelia: :P
<antii> amelia: är väl najs på jobbet
<amelia> antii: ja jo, men jag är trött och har rolig leksak hemma
<antii> :P
<antii> vad för skoj?
<amelia> antii: en PDP-11
<antii> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pdp-11-40.jpg en sån
<antii> ?
<antii> amelia: btw, californication är ute idag!
<bamsefar> Coffe: Vad har du för hårdvara? :)
<amelia> antii: njä, är ingen PDP-11/40 är en PDP-11/23
<amelia> antii: http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/pdp-11t23/ <- en sån
<antii> aha
<Coffe> bamsefar, en ubuntu maskin
<Coffe> som har dessa inkopplade på eth1 och eth0
<bamsefar> Ok
<Philip5> Barre: hur leker dagen?
 * antii slaps Philip5 with a large trout.
 * Philip5 slår antii med en liten sill
<antii> aj?
<Philip5> oj!
<antii> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA
<Barre> Philip5: jovars, de e la bra vettu... hurere själv med en pajsare som du rå?
<Philip5> jorå, sörru vette'ru
<Philip5> sitter och glor lite på cpu:er
<antii> Philip5: sugen på uppgradering? :o)
<Philip5> japp
<antii> vad har du nu?
<Philip5> c2d E6600, alltså rätt gammalt
<antii> oj
<antii> Sån hade jag förut =)
<Philip5> har väntat nu på att sandy bridge-cpuerna skulle släppas och hoppades att det skulle/ska förändra prisbilden lite
<antii> Philip5: uppgraderade till i5 750 när den kom
<Philip5> är sugen på en i7 och då en 950 eller 2600k
<Philip5> är ganska lika men skiljer sig lite och är då bra på lite olika saker
<antii> ta dyraste 2600!
<Philip5> 2600k är dyrare än 2600 men frågan är om man ska bry sig om k-versionen för intel hd verkar ju ändå vara något man inte använder ändå
<Philip5> för=med
<Philip5> kanske slår till när det blir löning den här månaden
<antii> 2600k är väl upplåst med?
<antii> resten går inte att överklocka?
 * kodein använder intel hd. det är smutt att slippa ha grafikkort i en liten mini-btx-burk :)
<antii> kodein: klarar det 1080p?
<Philip5> intel själva säger att den ska klara det men tydligen är inte linuxdrivisarna så slipade än heller och man måste ha nyare kärna än i maverick
<Philip5> kodein: jo det är väl till sånt det passar.
<kodein> antii: det tror jag
<kodein> har inte kopplat den dattan direkt till nåt som klarar 1080p än
<kodein> kan kanske prova när jag kommer hem ikväll
<Philip5> det är väl en av argumenten för att köra de där cpuerna enligt intel
<kodein> min är en i3 hsh. :)
<Philip5> fast det går ju inte att jämföra interna grafikdelen i cpun mot externa grafikkort i mellanklassen eller bättre. den är mer tänkt att ersätta motsvarande kretsar som sitter på moderkort idag
<kodein> jag har ett grafikkort med stor fläkt och massormånga cyklar på vektorprocessorerna också. men jag använder inte det till nåt annat än att stapla terminaler i X heller.
<Philip5> nä för sånt är den säkert perfekt
<Philip5> strömsnålare och tystare
<andol> Barre: ping?
<Nafallo> andol: pong!
<andol> Nafallo: Ok, du duger du med :)
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> trolling fail
<andol> Nafallo: Du skulle inte kunna fiska upp en Makefile från adder åt mig? Något jag snickrade ihop vid något tillfälle, som jag nu är lite nyfiken på hur jag faktiskt byggde. Torde ligga under /home/nordic/planet eller dylikt.
<Calyp> grattis alla iPhåne-ägare och iPad loosers, nu får ni inte ens köra VLC i mobilen längre!
<Nafallo> andol: se priv
<kodein> om man inte redan sett till att ha det
<kodein> men det låter som om vlc för android går framåt
<andol> Nafallo: danke
<Nafallo> andol: de rien
<Nafallo> mmmmm. pizza.
<Nafallo> nu borta :-/
<kodein> det gick fort
<Nafallo> lita langsammare an sa, men inte mycket mer an 10 minuter
<Nafallo> de ar sa goda att man slukar dem;-)
<coobra> Nafallo: så vart jobbar du :D
<Nafallo> coobra: Canonical
<Kim^J> En cola kanske?
<Nafallo> Kim^J: kaffein ar ondskefully
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Kim^J> xD
<Nafallo> s/y$/t/
<Nafallo> damn mindtyping :-P
<Kim^J> Men ja, det värsta som kan hända mig vore att jobba på ett ställe med gratis Cola...
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> se till att aldrig jobba for Canonical da ;-)
<Nafallo> (iaf inte pa ett kontor)
<Nafallo> right. det var lunchen. tillbaka till arbetet.
 * Nafallo viunkar
 * Nafallo vinkar ocksa
<Kim^J> Nafallo: Hehe, det lär nog inte hända... Jag tillhör ju fel läger. ;)
<raze> hej, hur lägger man till program som ska köras i uppstarten via terminal?
<spacebug-> ska det köras som din user eller root? uppstart av burken menar du eller?
<raze> både och gärna
<Barre> andol: pong!
<fjorgynn> raze: .xinitrc?
<fjorgynn> tror jag
<fjorgynn> brukar jag köra. Fast jag har inte gdm
<spacebug-> raze: du kan lägga saker i /etc/rc.local som körs av root vid uppstart
<spacebug-> som din user kan du lägga saker i crontab
<fjorgynn> så ska man ju göra också
<fjorgynn> ;o
<spacebug-> raze: en rad som denna: @reboot /home/kalle/mittscript       kommer köras vid uppstart av burken
<spacebug-> i crontab alltså som du editerar med:  crontab -e
<kodein> hett tips: se till att du inte råkar skriva crontab -r
<kodein> jäkla dumt att e är bredvid r.
<Coffe> jag har en route till en host, som jag vill ta bort, den ligger på fel interface. Gillar inte alls att pilla med detta, för gör jag fel, så är kineserna lite arga på mig i morgon
<Barre> jaha... eller snarare nähä... trött är jag ialla fall...
<raze> spacebug-: vart ligger corntab?
<raze> lr emmh.. nvm :P
<Barre> kodein: egen erfarenhet av förväxling av -e -r? jag har nämligen varit påväg en gång, men hade som tur var skrivit contab -r   :-Z
<kodein> Barre: nja, faktiskt inte själv, men jag har en kollega som gjort det. :)
<kodein> Barre: däremot råkade jag göra rm .* istället för rm .*~ en gång
<kodein> jag blev *ledsen*
 * Barre erkänner att jag lyckats skriva rm -rf * i / som root  (på certifiering hos delhage :))
<Barre> blev stressad
 * amelia klappar på Barre 
<kodein> jag vet en som skrev det i /etc på en mailserver under uppsättning. :)
<Barre> haha... tack amelia, men jag hann klart ialla fall :P
<johanbr> Coffe, gör du fel är det väl bara att lägga dit den igen?
<amelia> Barre: jag glömde slå på en väldigt viktig funktion och misslyckades därför kapitalt på en certifiering hos derfian
<amelia> delhage*
 * kodein visste inte att thinlinc krävde certifiering
<kodein> :)
<andol> Barre: Löste sig. Nafallo fick duga som Barre-substitut.
<amelia> *gääääsp*
<amelia> fan vad trött jag är.
<johanbr> för ett par år sen skulle jag ta bort en katalog i /, skrev "rm -rf /" och tryckte tab två gånger för att se vad katalogen hette
<johanbr> ... och tryckte sen glatt på enter
<kodein> blev du glad sen?
<johanbr> måttligt
<andol> johanbr: Ahh, innan --preserve-root hade hunnit bli default?
<johanbr> jag antar det :)
<andol> (Tycker förövrigt det är ett alldeles utmärkt default. Har svårt att tänka mig något scenario då man faktiskt skulle vilja göra en rm -rf /)
<raze> aja, jag får tacka så mycket
<kodein> andol: hur ska man då kunna sabba för *nix-noobsen som letar sig in på irkk?
<Barre> andol: hahah.... kan vi inte lägga in det som ubot-beskrivning för "Nafallo"?
<HakanS> amelia: Trött?
<HakanS> amelia: Snart hemgång?
<andol> !nafallo is <reply>Duger som Barre-substitut.
<Barre> andol: precis :)
<Barre> !andol
<ubot2> Factoid 'andol' not found
<andol> Barre: Verkar dock inte som om jag har kvar mina ubot-krafter.
<Barre> tråkigt :)
<amelia> HakanS: mycket trött... får typ gå hem om en timme
<HakanS> amelia: Du piggnar nog till när du kommer hem.
<amelia> HakanS: tyvärr är det väl så..
<HakanS> amelia: Du har ju en ny leksak som väntar på dig ;)
<HakanS> amelia: Har du tid med lite organisations-snack?
<amelia> HakanS: risken är att det inte blir så mycket lekt med den idag, är alldeles för trött.
<amelia> HakanS: inte med 100% fokus på det. är fortfarande på jobbet lixom.
<amelia> HakanS: men svarar väl när jag kan.
<HakanS> amelia: Orkar du inte greja med din "nya" dator, då är du verkligen trött :P
<Nafallo> andol: testa peta faktoid igen plz
<HakanS> amelia: Diskussionstråden börjar glida iväg långt från ämnet. Som vanligt.
<amelia> HakanS: inte så oväntat
<andol> !nafallo is <reply>Duger som Barre-substitut.
<andol> Nafallo: Jo, verkar som om det gick till en mer passande kanal den här gången.
<Nafallo> nope. ingen alls :-(
<andol> Nafallo: I sådant fall ljög ubot2 för mig :P
<Barre> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<HakanS> amelia: Det var delvis därför jag ville att loco-diskussioner skulle ske på IRC-mötena istället för i forumet.
<Barre> hehe
<andol> Nafallo: 16:36 <ubot2> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-se-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<amelia> HakanS: vi hinner ju inte med det vi ska prata om på mötena som det är så att diskutera på mötena är ännu sämre.
<Nafallo> andol: jag kom pa varfor! har fragat om att boten hoppar in i den kanalen nu :-P
<Nafallo> amelia: trodde vi hade ett specialmote for bara detta nasta gang? :-)
<amelia> Nafallo: vem vet.
<Guest93547> jag har precis installerat 10.10 64bit versionen, nu upptäcker jag att det är svårt att installera 32bits program. Finns det något man kan göra förutom att installera om till den andra 10.10 utgåvan? tacksam för svar!
<HakanS> amelia: Om man bara tar denna fråga på mötet så hinner vi. Man kan sätta en tidsram och sedan ta beslut.
<andol> Guest93547: Att dra in ia32-libs kan hjälpa, lite beroende på hur du installerar.
<amelia> HakanS: well, det har jag inte sagt något om. säger bara att generellt är det nog ganska nyttigt att ta diskussioner i forumet, men det får modereras ordentligt så folk håller sig till ämnet.
<Nafallo> nasta mote ar ju tva timmar ocksa :-)
<Guest93547> andol, kollade i synaptic och ia32 libs verkar redan vara installerat, tack iallafall.
<HakanS> amelia: Ja, det är väl just modereringen som brister. Jag har skickat ett PM till moderatorerna om att det viktigt att inläggen håller sig till ämnet när vi har diskussionstrådar i loco-kategorin, för sådant som ska tas upp på loco-möte.
<Guest93547> Är det någon som känner till om det är möjligt att installera JFS Administration/Bokföring på ubuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<speedxcore> nån som är expert på joomla och vill ha en ny kund?
<Haffe> speedxcore: Ifall du får svaret 'nej' hur skulle du då tolka det?
<amelia> speedxcore: vi vill alltid ha nya kunder. :P
<speedxcore> HeMan: att få kör joomla
<speedxcore> amelia: är ni joomla experter?
<Anon0982> Happends here?
<cHarNe2> någon som vet hur jag kan ändra coding till utf-8 på flera filer?
<Kurdistan> wihi studierna har startat
<spacebug-> iconv
<Kurdistan> göttans
<Kurdistan> finns det någon off-topic sektion jag kan lätta hjärtat? :P
<gusnan> cHarNe2, Det borde gå med iconv - se http://www.kriyayoga.com/love_blog/post.php/224
<Philip5> Kurdistan: #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<spacebug-> echo "bög.txt" | iconv -f iso88591 -t utf8
<Kurdistan> nice
<cHarNe2> spacebug-: p
<spacebug-> ;)
<cHarNe2> iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 *.srt    vill inte funka :(
<spacebug-> cHarNe2: for f in *.srt; do mv "$f" $(echo "$f" | iconv -f iso88591 -t utf8); done
<cHarNe2> nope, funkar inte heller :P nu blir det: emacs, M-x RET f
<cHarNe2> done!
<spacebug-> det ska funka
<spacebug-> funkar för mig
<spacebug-> vad händer?
<spacebug-> du menar väl filnamnet? eller menar du det I filerna?
<spacebug-> är det innehållet du vill ändra så blir det:     iconv -f iso88591 -t utf8 orginalfil.txt -o nyafilen.txt
<cHarNe2> spacebug-: filformatet :P
<spacebug-> for f in *.srt; do iconv -f iso88591 -t utf8 "$f" -o "$f".NEW && mv "$f".NEW "$f"; done
<cHarNe2> hittade denna: http://efreedom.com/Question/3-16672/Can-Convert-Multiple-Files-UTF-Encoding-Using-Nix-Command-Line-Tools
<spacebug-> for f in *.srt; do iconv -f iso88591 -t utf8 "$f" -o /tmp/${USER}.balle && mv "$f".NEW "$f"; done
<spacebug-> for f in *.srt; do iconv -f iso88591 -t utf8 "$f" -o /tmp/${USER}.balle && mv /tmp/${USER}.balle "$f"; done
<spacebug-> så menade jag
<spacebug-> för att minska eventuella problem så leker man med /tmp/ i stället
<spacebug-> väldigt mogna filnamn jag har måste jag säga hehe
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+question/140900
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/140885
<yeager> nya frågor som behöver support
<andol> yeager: Ahh, du pingas av frågor märkta att vara på Svenska?
<yeager> andol, japp
<knytt> Jag undrar om någon skulle kunna ge mig lite snabba kloka råd? Firefox hänger sig och det är lite meckigt att felsöka över internet med lynx... speciellt som jag skaffade ubuntu i förrgår och aldrig typ har sett ett terminalfönster i hela mitt liv. Anyhow, har någon ett förslag på hur man startar firefox utan flikar? Radera historiken eller motsvarande?
<Norrland_jr> knytt: prova alt+f2 (kör) och skriv in "firefox %u" i kommandorutan. Då kommer firefox starta så du får välja profil
<Norrland_jr> knytt: de kan hjälpa att prova med en helt ny profil
<explorer> knytt: Prova "firefox -safe-mode"
<explorer> knytt: Alltså alt+f2 och ange "firefox -safe-mode" i fältet..
<illspecko> behöver hjälp med mitt ubunut 10.04. Tror att det är gnome som strular. jag kan inte se fönsterna som är uppe på "aktivitetsfältet".
<knytt> tack för all hjälp! kör och sedan firefox %u hängde sig också. firefox-safe-mode fungerar inte alls.
<knytt> "Fel vid tillståndsläsning av filen "/home/knytt/firefox-safe-mode": Filen eller katalogen finns inte"
<Philip5> knytt: har du installerat plugins?
<explorer> knytt: Mellanslag mellan firefox och -safe-mode... :-)
<cahoot> kört som root?
<gusnan> knytt: firefox -safe-mode, notera mellanslag mellan firefox och -safe-mode
<Philip5> knytt: det ska vara mellanslag mellan firefox och -safe-mode
<knytt> Haha, hoppsan
<Philip5> illspecko: testa att stänga av compiz. har inte gnome själv och lite osäker på vart du gör det i menyn
<knytt> Men tro faen att Firefox svartnar och blir okontaktbar ändå!
<illspecko> Philip5: om jag minns rätt vart det så efter firefox hängde sig.
<explorer> knytt: Efter att ha startat i safe-mode kan du välja att stänga av alla plug-ins, m.m...
<explorer> knytt: Kryssade du i de rutorna?
<knytt> explorer: nej, jag uppfattade det nog som att det var ett inställningsalternativ som inte hade betydelse för min surfning just nu utan liksom "vill du göra permanenta förändringar"
<knytt> Gör om, gör rätt nu då
<explorer> knytt: Helt rätt uppfattat, men om det fortfarande är problem kanske det kan hjälpa att återställa allt genom att kryssa i rutorna.
<explorer> knytt: Sista utvägen är att ta bort .mozilla-katalogen, men då försvinner alla inställningar.
<knytt> explorer: Som sagt skaffade jag ubuntu i förrgår, så det vore nog ingen fara :) alla filerna i mappen menar du då?
<explorer> knytt: Ja, hela mappen /home/knytt/.mozilla
<knytt> själva mappen också?
<explorer> knytt: Japp!
<explorer> knytt: Nästa gång du startar firefox kommer mappen skapas igen och rätt behörigheter sätts.
<knytt> explorer: gött, jag testar! Tusen tack :)
<explorer> knytt: Vassego! Hoppas det hjälper. Annars kan en ominstallation reparera eventuella filer som du kanske råkat sabba..
<explorer> knytt: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Philip5> eller bara se över vilka plugins som installerats om de skulle spöka för dig
<explorer> Philip5: Fast han har provat att disable:a alla add-ons när han startade via safe-mode..
<Philip5> ok
<knytt> explorer: hon ;)
<explorer> Sorry! :-)
<Philip5> hehe
<cptblood> jag får verkligen inte samba shares å funka på en av mina datorer, går jag till datorn på min windows ws, så är de bara blankt, inga felmeddelanden dock
<Haffe> Har du prövat en oväntad omstart?
<cptblood> en vad för nåt?
<cptblood> norsk omstart?
<cptblood> typos ftw!
<maxjezy> tacos ftp!
<maxjezy> brr, kallt, ont i huvudet!
<cptblood> nu skulle jag bara behöva råd om hur jag bränner en vanlig film dvd-iso med growisofs, så vore allt frid å fröjd för idag
<Haffe> maxjezy: PRatar inte om det.
<Haffe> När jag åkte från min lägenhet så hade jag bara värme i mitt badrum. Det skulle åtgärdas.
<Haffe> Vad tror du händer nu när jag återvänt?
<Haffe> Värme i alla rum?
<cptblood> i alla rum utom badrummet?
<cptblood> ;)
<knytt> Ah, lyckan i att kunna surfa hur man vill.
<knytt> sorgen över förlorad historik.
<knytt> bitterljuvt
<Haffe> cptblood: Igen värme alls.
<cptblood> crafty work!
<backspace> knytt: Varit i Kina?
<knytt> backspace: nej, hurså?
<maxjezy> Haffe, men har du rave-smurfar i skallen då?
<maxjezy> skallebank 2000!
<backspace> "surfa hur man vill"
<knytt> backspace: Ah, nej, jag lyckades precis få hjälp med att få Firefox sluta lagga
<knytt> Jämförelsen får det att verka lite futtigt
<cptblood> nu skulle jag bara behöva råd om hur jag bränner en vanlig film dvd-iso med growisofs, så vore allt frid å fröjd för idag
<cahoot> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DVD_Burning
<backspace> knytt: Aha. Se där.
<cptblood> cahoot: tack så mycket! :)
<Philip5> cptblood: var det inte du som skulle få igång hårdvaruaccelerering av flashfilmer?
<cptblood> stämmer gott, har inte hunnit kika på de mer, eller ja de va främst svtplay
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJ!!
<maxjezy> helvetes pungråtta!
<Philip5> maxjezy: använd pastebin! :D
<maxjezy> ja, nu slutar jag med blender
<maxjezy> jävla skitprogram
<Philip5> tssss
<Philip5> kraschade det och du hade inte sparat?
<maxjezy> jag hade modellerat klart ända bak till bakluckan på bilen
<maxjezy> så trycker jag ctrl z
<maxjezy> och allt försvinner
<maxjezy> förutom motorhuven och framdelen
<maxjezy> allt innan dörrarna
<Philip5> grattis
<cptblood> finns de ingen ångra-historik?
<Philip5> och vad har du nu lärt dig?
<maxjezy> cptblood, nej
<cptblood> cp program
<maxjezy> ja
<cptblood> jag tror dom gjort de med flit
<maxjezy> Philip5, houdini hädan efter
<maxjezy> jag ska kolla i tmp
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> jävla skitbil
<maxjezy> aldrig mer porche
<maxjezy> för mycket fula former och skitdetaljer som gör en snurrig
<maxjezy> så ska man trycka ctrl z
<maxjezy> neäj
<maxjezy> de funkar inte
<cptblood> ctrl+z x2 kanske gör att de tar ut varandra? ;)
<maxjezy> jag testade allt
<maxjezy> så testade jag open recent
<maxjezy> men det fungerade inte helller
<maxjezy> och då var allt kört
<cptblood> :S
<maxjezy> hur gör man om gif till png?
<fackamato> man konverterar
<cahoot> förslagsvis mha convert
<phnom> eller giftopnm & pnmtopng :P
<cahoot> oldskool
<cahoot> blir ganska stora filer eller?
<phnom> Inte en aning, tabbade fram dem i terminalen alldeles nyss. Brukar annars använda convert, kom bara inte ihåg vad det hette...
<jenka> Hej! Försökte installera munin och trodde det skulle bli lätt att nå det via en webbserver lokalt via lan på vilken dator som helst men inte :P Står bara "permission denied". Har ändrat raden "Allow from" till mitt lokala ip i filen "etc/munin/apache.conf"..
<R2D21> Är det ens lönt att lägga krut på en kunds dator med 1.8Ghz celeron och vista installerat :-/
<cahoot> lägg krutet under
<Markslap> :)
<cptblood> spendera inte pengar på krut, ta en hammare
<Haffe> En begagnad nyårsraket.
<R2D21> cahoot, eller blåsa in Ubuntu omgående. Jösses den har tom windows defender installerat.
<Haffe> Tryck in raketen i chassit.
<cahoot> funkade inte eftersom den släppte in vista
<cptblood> R2D21: windows defender är väl integrerat mer eller mindre i vista
<Haffe> Dra ut stubinen, trä på plåten.
<Haffe> Tänd på.
<cptblood> hur mkt ram har den R2D21, gissar på 512 :p
<R2D21> cptblood, Går altså inte avaktivera? Nä ja smäller av...
<cptblood> avaktivera går, men vet inte om man kan bli kvitt skiten helt å hållet
<R2D21> 765Mb ram  128 dedikerat åt ett SIS graffe...
<cptblood> säg åt dom å köpa ny dator ist
<cptblood> att folk orka lägga ned pengar på sån gammal skit!? helt otroligt!
<R2D21> Man får ju en fin dubbelkärnig Azus bärbar för 5000
<R2D21> cptblood, Detta är första gången jag tar i datorn.
<R2D21> Fujitsu seimens
<Haffe> Kör över den och säg att den dog i en olycka.
<cptblood> så de är dyrt med spareparts med, släng aset annars byt
<R2D21> Haffe, Tack... Ne de kan va trökigt att blåsa in Ubuntu och så är den på gränsen i alla fall...
<R2D21> SÃ¥ja den kan inte boota 10.10 skiva utan acpi off....
<fjorgynn> :D
<Haffe> Det finns bara en sak att göra.
<R2D21> Ska testa ramminnet. Man får hålla tummarna för att det är trasigt...
<Haffe> Vad kör den för slags ram?
<R2D21> SiS 671 133Mhz
<Haffe> Det är inte ett rammine.
<R2D21> +
<R2D21> Kör memtest nu  1689MB/s
<R2D21> Det är den näst långsammaste celeron i sin serie
<cptblood> R2D21: du ska hålla tummarna för att moderkortet är trasigt så dom måste byta dator :p
<R2D21> cptblood, Ja jag håller tummarna. Jag har egentligen ett tak hur många kunder jag har men denna äger en grävmaskinsfirma och det är ju inte helt fel 8-)
<cptblood> då har han gott om pengar ;)
<R2D21> "Kunder och kunder"  Kompisar och bekanta.
<R2D21> cptblood, Ja har man råd med maskiner för några miljoner så har man råd med en ny dator för 5000
<cptblood> precis, å dom gör ju inte direkt sitt grävjobb gratis heller
<cptblood> dags å bänka sig i soffan
<R2D21> va e de nu på tv?
<cptblood> lokalt är de film :p
<R2D21> ok hade
<maxjezy> någon som vet om man kan låsa knapparna på en laptop?
<maxjezy> alla
<maxjezy> så man bara kan använda musen
<dagon_> jisses
<dagon_> jag har typ sovit hela dagen
<dagon_> jävla väder
<Haffe> Hur får det dig att känna dig?
<Haffe> Kan världen inte innesluta din ilska?
<backspace> Eller tonårshormoner.
<dagon_> Haffe: du är en social konstruktion
<dagon_> backspace: tonårshormon :P i så fall blir jag lycklig, det var ju ett tag sen man var tonåring
<backspace> ;)
<Haffe> dagon_: Jo, i mångt och mycket.
<dagon_> maxjezy: har du nåt smakprov på din bil? :)
<tiina> hej
<tiina> skulle behöva veta vad jag ska göra när jag inte längre kan få kontakt via usb med min mobil LG GD900
<Norrland_jr> tiina: du behöver inte ställa din telefon i "USB-storage" läge eller nått liknande?
<tiina> ja det har jag gjort men inget kommer upp på min datorskärm längre
<tiina> Den har funkat förr men inte längre??
<EAG> dmesg?
<tiina> inget händer ????
<tiina> Vad har försvunnit ifrån min dator då??
<EAG> funkar uttaget öht?
<tiina> vad är dmesg?
<tiina> uttaget?
<tiina> med vad?
<tiina> EAG förstod inte din fråga?
<EAG> med vad som helst som inte är din telefon
<EAG> skriv dmesg i en terminal när du stoppar i sladden i telefonen
<tiina> det funkar inte varken mic eller hörlurare inget mer...enda som har funkat är just min mobiltelefon men nu gör inte det ens det
<dagon_> dmesg | tail är väl att föredra
<virtuald> tiina: hamnar den på skrivbordet och/eller platser-menyn?
<tiina> EAG ska prova nu tack vänta...
<TommyV> Kan väl prova att ansluta telefonen och köra lsusb
<dagon_> wb andol
<tiina> Bus olika kom upp med lsusb
<tiina> 1.1 root hub
<tiina> olika sorter 4 st
<dagon_> strunta i lsusb, den listar bara enheter
<dagon_> kör dmesg | tail
<dagon_> så ser du anslutningar etc.
<tiina> ok men hur gör jag strecket?
<dagon_> AltGr + < >
<tiina> mellan dmesg och t5ail
<dagon_> den där knappen
<dagon_> < >
<dagon_> till höger om vänster Shift sitter den
<dagon_> annars bara kör copy/paste på det jag skriver :)
<dagon_> dmesg | tail -5
<tiina> kom upp massor av siffror och info
<dagon_> någonstans borde det stå något om usb om allt är rätt
<tiina> appamor denied
<tiina> denied mask
<tiina> apparmor....
<tiina> jag vet inte står inget om usb
<dagon_> hmm
<tiina> vad ska jag göra?
<dagon_> prova en annan usb-port om du kan
<tiina> har gjort det förut funkade även det men inte längre???
<tiina> efter uppdateringar försvann nåt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<virtuald> tiina: står det något med /media eller /dev i det där med apparmor?
<tiina> device massor
<virtuald> hm
<tiina> bus 05,04,03,02,01,00
<virtuald> har du pastebinit installerat?
<tiina> om firefox och om lib plugins
<tiina> och det där om DENIED operation apparmor
<virtuald> libplugins = bankid så det är nog inte det
<tiina> audit
<virtuald> kan du slänga upp det på pastebin?
<tiina> fsuid
<tiina> allt?
<tiina> ok
<virtuald> ja gärna..
<tiina> vänta
<maxjezy> Philip5, sover du?
<tiina> hur skulle jag pate in?
<tiina> paste in?
<virtuald> om du har pastebinit installerat kan du köra dmesg | pastebinit
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill du se nått?
<maxjezy> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maxjezy> sure :)
<tiina> blev fel
<maxjezy> Philip5, sure :)
<tiina> kunde ej paste in
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det nått på den här bilden som du inte har?!?! http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/497/blender036.png
<maxjezy> Philip5, osäker, har inte blender uppe men misstänker ogg theora
 * dagon_ gissar på qt-looken
<Philip5> maxjezy: om vi säger så här då... är det här något som du kan göra i din? http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8504/blender037.png
<maxjezy> Philip5, black sabbath?
<maxjezy> :)
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552579/
<tiina> Nu har jag paste it in
<maxjezy> mp3?!
<dagon_> haha
<tiina> angående om att jag inte kan få min mobil kopplat via usb längre
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan du lägga till ljud och bild i din sequenser?
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: inget du vill ha va?
<maxjezy> Philip5, klart man kan ljud och bild :)
<maxjezy> jag har ju gjort mina musikvideos så :)
<Philip5> i 2.5?
<Philip5> tyckte du sa att du inte kunde lägga till ljud
<dagon_> han la ju till sin störiga låt sist ju :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej inte i 2.5
<maxjezy> dom på #blender sa att du missat bygga nått rätt
<Philip5> maxjezy: precis... och det här är ju 2.5
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> finns det update?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> hade visst glömt slå på parametern att den skulle bygga stödet för ffmpeg :P
<maxjezy> :S
<Philip5> det var inte på default
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: fick vi nåt smakprov på din bil? :P
<Philip5> men du klarar dig kanske bra utan?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näpp
<maxjezy> jag har ju börjat med musik nu
<maxjezy> dagon_, du kanske missade min ilska tidigare?
<dagon_> förmodligen
<maxjezy> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJ!!
<maxjezy> så lät jag
<dagon_> aw :(
 * dagon_ klappar maxjezy 
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är någon update av povray-scripten i den jag lägger upp nu också men jag vet inte vad som är fixat
<maxjezy> jag gjorde klart nästan hela mechen
<maxjezy> bara fix kvar
<maxjezy> smått
<maxjezy> snygga till
<maxjezy> sen ctrl z:a jag
<maxjezy> och allt försvan
<dagon_> gissa vilken bil jag valde att göra? :)
<Haffe> En trampbil.
<maxjezy> lambo?
<dagon_> ford mustang shelby gt500
<coobra> dagon_: nice
<coobra> bra val
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: laddar upp den nu så ska den bara byggas
<maxjezy> dagon_, då kan du animera gone in 61 sex
<maxjezy> hops
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, najjs
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> såg du mina musikvideos btw?
<tiina> ingen som kan hjälpa mig att koppla min mobil åter igen via usb till min dator??
<maxjezy> de finns i min yt kanal
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552579/
<dagon_> tiina: byt ut 5 mot 10 eller 15 istället
<dagon_> just nu tjatar den bara om firefox :P
<tiina> ok
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du hittat bra reference foton?
<maxjezy> och börjat?
<maxjezy> isf, hur långt?
<maxjezy> och vad har du kvar?
<maxjezy> boxmodellar du?
<dagon_> maxjezy: hyffsade
<dagon_> und ja
<dagon_> ska följa guiden på guru
<maxjezy> jag undrar om guru har fått en stroke
<dagon_> har precis samlat på mig hyffsade referensfoton
<maxjezy> hans läpp ser ut så
<dagon_> ska ta och fixa nåt gott nu och sen börja lite smått
<tiina> vad händer?? inget
<tiina> ja men nu i dem andra oxå
<tiina> hur var det jag paste it
<Haffe> maxjezy: Kommer du ihåg strokesnubben från simpsons?
<maxjezy> Haffe, homer?
<maxjezy> :)
<tiina> firefox bara -10 och -15 med
<maxjezy> han har ju fått stroke ett antal gånger
<Haffe> maxjezy: Nej.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552588/
<tiina> dagon här blev det med -10
<bamsefar> larsemil: Är du sugen på en 3550-12G?
<tiina> dagon:http://paste.ubuntu.com/552589/
<tiina> ovan här blev med -15
<tiina> dagon jag fattar inte vad ska jag göra?
<dagon_> ja du..
<dagon_> just nu så känner jag detsamma
<virtuald> tiina: din dator ser inte alls att du stoppar i någonting…
<tiina> nej jag vet därför ber jag om hjälp här
<virtuald> har du rätt sladd? :p
<tiina> ja
<virtuald> o rätt kontakter ordentligt intryckta på båda sidor
<Markslap> Ole, dole, doff *rycka*
<tiina> ja
<virtuald> har du husdjur eller barn som gillar att rugga på saker?
<virtuald> tugga
<tiina> nej
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> testat att starta om mobilen?
<tiina> ja
<virtuald> och annan usb-kontakt på datorn också?
<tiina> det har fungerat med mobilen förut efter uppdateringar ingen funktion usb och mobil synligt iaf
<tiina> ja
<maxjezy> tiina, har du testat starta med gamla kärnan?
<virtuald> tiina: när funkade det?
<tiina> nej hur?
<tiina> innan senaste kärnan
<virtuald> okej
<maxjezy> starta datorn med föregående kärnan
<maxjezy> och testa
<virtuald> vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<tiina> 10.10
<virtuald> när datorn startar efter självtest (bios post) så får du hålla in skift för att få upp en meny
<tiina> ok provar då med gamla kärnan
<dagon_> jag antar att vi inte vågar ge henne en guide på hur man kompilerar en ny kärna?
<tiina> hoppas jag fattar
<tiina> inte riktigt
<maxjezy> tiina, välj bara kärnan som ser äldre ut :)
<tiina> ska jag tyrycka esc
<tiina> trycka
<maxjezy>  tryck shift
<tiina> ok
<tiina> provar nudå
<virtuald> det ska alltså vara innan det står ubuntu på skärmen
<tiina> ja
<virtuald> när det syns är det för sent
<maxjezy> tryck in
<maxjezy> ordentligt
<virtuald> :p
<tiina> återkommer sen
<maxjezy> japp
<tiina> tack
<maxjezy> tiinas dator pajjade nog
<antii> =)
<R2D21> lol tanten kopplade mitt Youtubekonto till hennes Facebook. Kul när det kom upp en massa ångloksfilmer som hon "gillade" :-)
<Haffe> Så du gillar ånglok?
<R2D21> Haffe, Ja
<maxjezy> udda
<backspace> Stig-Helmer?
<R2D21> Hennes kompisar har frågat varför hon har laggt ut den filmen :-)
<Hoxx> dust themes fönsterlinjer är otroligt tjocka. kan man åtgärda det på nåt vis?
<R2D21> vridmoment.
<Hoxx> snyggt theme men dom tjocka linjerna förstör ju det
<Haffe> Är du fetfobisk?
<Hoxx> nej men de e fult :)
<tiina> hej igen nu funkade det att koppla in mobilen via usb med tidigare linux kärna....men den kommer ju försvinna vad blir det med de nya då??
<virtuald> hm
<virtuald> skulle ju fråga om versioner
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat än då?
<maxjezy> jaha, de är klart
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du snackar om mig i #blender du ;)
<Philip5> bakom ryggen så där :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, jag skällde ju ut blendercoders
<maxjezy> sa att inte wav eller ogg fungerade
<maxjezy> då frågade dom om jag byggt själv
<maxjezy> och då sa jag att det var du
<maxjezy> då sa dom att han kanske missade någonting
<maxjezy> då sa jag, nej. det är omöjligt
<maxjezy> det är ert fel
<maxjezy> skyll inte ifrån er
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> det enda som inte finns med nu är blenderplayer
<Philip5> den verkar vara broken än så länge
<maxjezy> jäkla minitube
<maxjezy> ibland spelar den inte hela videos
<maxjezy> typ 30 %
<maxjezy> fel
<Philip5> fattar inte varför du verkar ha problem med den
<Philip5> iof har jag bara testat en 20-30 sek och hoppat runt lite
<maxjezy> ibland när man kollar en 5 minuters video
<maxjezy> så går det 4 minuter
<maxjezy> sen hoppar den övert till nästa
<Philip5> drygt
<Philip5> ändå ett jäkla skitprogram ;P
<maxjezy> ja, buggight
<maxjezy> jag måste vila
<maxjezy> mitt huvud sprängs
<maxjezy> ska skaffa foliehatt
<Philip5> information overload
<maxjezy> någon slags strålning misstänker jag
<Philip5> säkert gamma-strålning och du sakta men säkert håller på att förvandlas till hulken
<cptblood> kan jag remote:a till min ubuntu burk via Windows för å få gui:t i remote, å inte bara via ssh?
<fjorgynn> :D
<fjorgynn> VNC, hört om det?
<cptblood> mjo
<cptblood> så laggish bara
<fjorgynn> du kan ju köra x-forward med ssh också
<fjorgynn> beror på vad du ska göra
<cptblood> tja, inget speciellt eg. antar jag, nu kommer jag inte ens på varför jag ville ha gui ist :p
<bittin> teamviewer :)
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> snart skiter jag i det jävla forumet
<Haffe> Lika bra.
<Haffe> Det är ändå bara knark, våld och porr på internet.
<Kurdistan> dagon varför?
<dagon_> för att jag blir motarbetad hela tiden
<dagon_> Trollet(tm) sitter och hackar och går på som en diktator och de andra klappar honom på huvudet
<Haffe> Det finns bara en sak som kan lösa det här.
<Kurdistan> vem är andra?
<Haffe> Det är fist of fury.
<dagon_> Kurdistan: falangen, de är rätt tydliga i tråden
<Kurdistan> vi tar diskussionen :) en annanstans.
<madbear> haha dagon_ läser skiten nu
<madbear> jesus kristus!!!
<x_link> madbear: Länk?
<x_link> Eller vart är det ni läser?
<dagon_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=52416&p=426542
<madbear> så det finns ingen koppling mellan arch och ubuntu?
<madbear> NÄHE HÖRT TALAS OM LINUX
<madbear> jävla tomtar
<Kurdistan> testosteron-nivån ökar. ta det lugnt vänner.
<gusnan> dagon_, kudos till dig att du orkar diskutera med "trollet"
<x_link> dagon_: Ser inget som du skrivit där?
<x_link> Jo, nu såg jag första inlägget =)
<dagon_> :p
<madbear> ska detta loco tvinga på folk ubuntu ungefär som man måste ta långa omvägar för att kunna köpa en dator utan windows?
<Kurdistan> plun, kanske inte är den mest politisk korrekta eller finkänsliga typen på forumet, men att kalla honom troll är väl inte nödvändigt?
<Kurdistan> då är ju ni inte mycket bättre än den ni kritiserar.
<dagon_> akronym satt för att vi inte får peka finger på enskilda medlemmar
<x_link> dagon_: Hänger den nissen här?
<Kurdistan> dagon_, I see, men är det nödvändigt använda troll som beteckning? fortfarande nervärderande.
<dagon_> han satte den titeln själv från början
<dagon_> på oss andra
 * x_link ger dagon_ en kram.
<dagon_> <3
 * x_link ställer sig bakom dagon_ 
<Kurdistan> dagon_, två fel blir inte rätt.
<dagon_> x_link: ibland är han här inne
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Är nog många som kallat varandra troll här.
<dagon_> Kurdistan: sant men ibland måste man kriga på fiendens sätt
<Nafallo> !Nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<dagon_> :)
<x_link> ;)
<Kurdistan> Herregud, visst, plun har många brister, men att kalla honom fiende är väl inte alls smart. Då rättfärdigar ni ju hans kritik.
<dagon_> nja, det var bara en referens från en film jag såg en gång :P
<x_link> Kurdistan: Men alltså nu tar du väl ändå i?
<backspace> Oj. Nu missar jag roligheter.
<cptblood> de va ett j-vla dividerande, ska man tipsa om nåt kan man väl tipsa om mer än en dist?
<x_link> Tror dagon_ menade det som ett ordspråk.
<dagon_> spot on
<backspace> Kan ni inte skriva mitt nick så att det lyser upp lite fint när ni ska stri om såna dära saker?
<x_link> Vissa saker tas på tok för allvarligt.
<Nafallo> backspace: /hilight forum
<Kurdistan> x_link, det tror jag inte. Är verkligen opensource så fylld med intriger dist-anhängare emellan? När förlora man respekten gentemot varandra?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Tror han menade mest som ett ordspråk ja, tror absolut _inte_ att dagon_ ser den personen som en riktigt "fiende".
<Kurdistan> Ni gör som ni vill grabbar (då det brukar oftast vara män/pojkar) som brukar bete sig en aning osmakligt.
<x_link> De flesta visar nog varandra respekt så länge man visar andra respekt.
<x_link> Ja jag har inte gjort något.
<madbear> Kurdistan: blanda inte in öppen sås nu...
<x_link> Men jag tycker verkligen inte att dagon_ gjorde fel där med det han nyss skrev i kanalen.
<Kurdistan> x_link, det är svårt tolka ordspråk via nätet när dagon_ faktiskt är lite känslomässig vulkan just nu. :)
<Kurdistan> madbear, jag har faktiskt inte gjort mat idag. :)
<x_link> Kurdistan: Jo, tolka saker via nätet är svårt.
<x_link> Menmen, dags att sova
<x_link> God natt
<virtuald> dagon_: sluta mata trollen iaf
<Kurdistan> godnatt x kromosom.
<virtuald> har forumet inga moderatorer? kanske behövs fler?
<dagon_> x_link: godnatt
<cptblood> håller med farmfield i forumet dock "Varför gnäller ni om Arch i ett Ubuntuforum? Det är ingen fråga om vad som är bäst eller svammel om Windows. Vi befinner oss i ett Ubuntu-LoCo, allt annat är ointressant så länge det inte finns en koppling mot Ubuntu."
<cptblood> :)
<madbear> virtuald: för många, det är 10 pers som tror att dom styr över 16000
<Kurdistan> Är det inte mer rättvist att vi för diskussion på rätt plats?
<backspace> Nafallo: Problemet är att just ordet forum dyker upp lite hela tiden överallt.
<madbear> men alla andra är inaktiva så 10 pers som styr över 10 pers... kan inte bli värre :D
<Kurdistan> syskon-kärlek? x bråkar med y och blir tillsammans med x. :P
<virtuald> cptblood: men det finns ju en koppling… det är samma kärna, samma gnu-program, samma xorg, samma fönsterhanterare och skrivbordsmiljöer, samma webbläsare osv
<cptblood> inte samma apt dock
<virtuald> madbear: aha, kanske behövs moderera moderatorerna då :)
<cptblood> debian är ju mer likt isf
<dagon_> klart debian är mer likt
<dagon_> det är ju morsan till ubuntu
<gusnan> nämn inte debian för guds skull! ;)
<madbear> och pappa
<cptblood> ja, men man ska ju inte rekommendera debian heller i ett ubuntuforum
<madbear> debrah? och ian va? :D
<backspace> Problemet var väl att förhållandet mellan Ian och Deb tog slut inte alldeles för långt efter att Debian lanserades.
<backspace> Sorligt.
<virtuald> ja de har skilt sig och ian har lämnat debian… iaf som ledare
<backspace> Sorgligt even.
<Kurdistan> :) ska jag hämta ringdomare så blir nog boxningsmatchen mer rättvis? :)
<cptblood> jaså, trodde debian va fassan, mossor är bara kinkiga, så de kan de inte va :P
<kodein> virtuald: tja, han styrde ju solaris ett tag sen
<virtuald> opensolaris ja
<dagon_> och nu är opensolaris död :(
<madbear> alltså varför inte låta folk rekommendera andra distar?
<madbear> moderatorer som inte kör ubuntu osv finns ju
<virtuald> dagon_: finns ett par gafflar
<dagon_> virtuald: jao, blev lite nyfiken på att testa någon av dem faktiskt
<kodein> nexenta verkar rätt swt
<guest9187> hej
<kodein> hej gäst 9187
<Kurdistan> madbear, enligt mig är det inte fel att rekommendera andra distar. det är däremot vad man rekommenderar till vem som är problemet.
<virtuald> det är för lite ubuntu i det där forumet, folk borde fundera på vad ordet betyder egentligen
<kodein> "internetkriga"?
<Kurdistan> vill man sedan diskutera andra distar finns ju den möjligheten. diskussionen bör då föras på rätt ställe.
<madbear> ubuntu är väl trolla på afrikaaans
<kodein> jag har också hört det
<madbear> Kurdistan: måste en installation vara svår för att det krävs mer än 1-2 klick?
<kodein> sa inte astronautshuttle att ubuntu skulle bli rolling release också?
<dagon_> det diskuterades
<kodein> nollklicksinstallation. en sparkdräkt som passar alla.
<Kurdistan> madbear, nu förstod jag inte vad du menar. Kan du utveckla?
<madbear> Kurdistan: du skrev att arch är svårt?
<kodein> det är enkelt på ett annat sätt :)
<madbear> inte alls krångligt... RTFM? :D
<madbear> man läser under installation så funkar det
<Kurdistan> kodein, nej, han uttryckte att programmen bör uppdateras lite fortare, typ som chakra dvs halv-rullande utgåva.
<Kurdistan> eller som opensuse vill implentera
<kodein> problemet enl. mig är ju inte direkt att programmen uppdateras långsamt
<Kurdistan> madbear, yes det håller jag fast vid. om du vill så kan vi föra diskussionen på forumet eller seperat.
<kodein> utan att han slänger ut bäbisen med badvattnet varannan release för att dra in nåt nytt trasigt istället för att få lite stabilitet i eländet som redan finns
<kodein> och nu kör jag ändå archlinux själv
<Kurdistan> kodein, jag föredrar rullande utgåva. det har jag inte hycklat med.
<madbear> Kurdistan: Ok, installerade arch åt en polare för nån vecka sen... Förstår verkligen inte vad som är svårt
<kodein> på en gammal installation som jag gjort sönder och lagat hur ofta som helst, senast igår
<kodein> och jag tycker ändå att det är enklare för mig med arch än ubuntu
<Kurdistan> madbear, om vi nu tar nybörjaren x som inte vet om denne ska installera deb eller rpm filer. Är det då rätt person att rekommendera Arch?
<kodein> klart. då blir det ju en icke-fråga. han ska installera tar.gz-filer!
<madbear> Kurdistan: Japp, som sagt RTFM är underskattat. Märks på alla frågor som dyker upp på forumet och här.
<madbear> kodein: precis :D
<Norrland_jr> Kurdistan: om den personen är helt ny är det väl ingen större skillnad med att lära sig arch eller ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Enbart installationen kommer skapa huvudvärk för nybörjar x. Kommer då någon att hålla nybörjar x om handen och vägleda honom igenom allt?
<madbear> vi är så många här att hans fingrar inte räcker till!
<Kurdistan> Norrland_jr, ju, synnerligen när Ubuntu är lättare att installera. Då möjligheten till grafisk gränsnitt underlättar avsevärt för en nybörjare. Om denne dessutom precis börjar bekanta sig med Ubuntu kommer denne fråga var programcentral/synaptic och annat har tagit vägen.
<Kurdistan> Jag har poängterat klart och tydligt att jag tycker Arch är bra. Har inga invändningar där. Det är svårighetsnivån jag berör. Ni kan väl fortfarande sätta döv-örat till, men det ändrar liksom inte faktum.
<madbear> det är ju du som är döv och blind
<kodein> mina öron ska få bekanta sig med huvudkudde nu. jö jö
<madbear> jag tycker att folk behöver mer förståelse av vad som händer i burken
<Kurdistan> dagon-, länka till archs nybörjar wiki-site och jag lovar man blev kissignödig av rädslan. :)
<dagon_> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide
<Kurdistan> dagon-, exakt den. :)
<dagon_> första gången jag såg den undrade jag varför ubuntu inte hade en sån
<Kurdistan> madbear, ju, jag kanske är blind, döv och dum som tycker arch är svår, men tycker chakra är lättare. :)
<dagon_> chakra är ju arch
<Kurdistan> dagon_, nehe det menar du inte? :)
<Kurdistan> dagon_, om du läser det jag skrev på forumet så tror jag att du kommer förstå att jag har koll på om chakra är arch baserad eller inte.
<dagon_> :p
<Norrland_jr> chakras wiki var ju rätt grötig :P
<Kurdistan> nåja ni har rätt som vilken individ till er syn. hoppas även jag en dag tycker arch är nybörjarvänlig. :)
<Kurdistan> Nu börjar bollen bli seg. arch vs ubuntu samma tid imorgon? :)
<madbear> nej
<madbear> ubuntu vs resten
<emerain> vad är det för fel på ubuntu vs kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> madbear, seriöst om du har så svårt för ubuntu varför ens bry sig om ubuntu?
<madbear> Är hos päronen nu, sitter vid deras dator med..... Ubuntu på! :D
<virtuald> hmm såna här metadiskutioner borde ni ta i #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Kurdistan> madbear, gud kommer straffa dig imorgon. :)
<madbear> nej aldrig virtuald och Kurdistan
<dagon_> virtuald: egentligen, ja
<guest9187> madbear; Fler äldre borde testa ubuntu.
<virtuald> madbear: man måste ju kunna spilla över någonstan…
<madbear> Kurdistan: förstår inte varför folk blir så ubuntufrälsta
<dagon_> madbear: jag ska berätta varför. för att det"det bara funkar"
<madbear> dagon_: mycket som gör det ju
<Kurdistan> madbear, nja, är väl personligen inte ubuntu frälst. Då jag tack vare Ubuntu lärt mig uppskatta linux distar och openkällkod.
<madbear> jag tycker att ubuntu är bra förutom typ uppgraderingar som går åt helvete osv
<madbear> kommer upp som option fast än att det är en chansning
<Kurdistan> madbear, uppgraderingarna är pilliga. det håller jag med dig.
<virtuald> uppgraderingar som går åt helvete har jag bara haft med utvecklingsversionen… vad har hänt för er?
<madbear> den här datorn ballade vid en uppgradering
<dagon_> madbear: ja men ubuntu installerar du med 3 klick och sen funkar nästan allt direkt
<madbear> den är ju några år så
<virtuald> men ja, tiinas usb-grej va ju illa
<madbear> en polare installerade med wubi
<madbear> första kerneluppen så fukkade allt ur totalt
<Kurdistan> madbear, det är oftast ppa som strular. om man nu inte har laggt till några brukar det gå bättre.
<virtuald> be henne skicka in en buggrapport när hon kommer tillbaka
<Kurdistan> eller så avmarkerar man de ppa som man vet skapar huvudvärk. det finns faktiskt bra guide om hur man går tillväga även för er ofrälsta. :P
<virtuald> är hon på forumet också?
<virtuald> "Google returned no results for this search." :)
<Kurdistan> :) roligt att ubuntu kan dra till sig så många olika typer av linux användare.
<bittin> mjo
<Kurdistan> nehe ni var tråkiga filurer. may ubuntu be with you guys. :)
<Kurdistan> godnatt eller som vi säger på kurdiska sev bash. :)
<emerain> Kurdistan: klockan är 00:29 och imorgon är det arbetsdag, jag tror att just nu så sover de flesta
<emerain> god natt :)
<guest9187> sev bash ;)
<virtuald> #!/bin/bash
<madbear> gonaaaaattt
<backspace> Hm... brukar de lite mer seriösa ubuntumänniskorna som sitter högre upp i hierarkin kika till forumet något? Jag menar, de måste ju ha några åsikter om saker och ting?
<virtuald> finns väl knappt någon hierarki bland svenska ubuntumänniskor? :> finns väl typ 3 ubuntumedlemmar
<backspace> Bland svenska nej.
<backspace> Men de lite mer seriösa då? =)
<virtuald> då tänker jag på philip5, yeager och andol, vet inte om det finns fler
<backspace> Dvs, officiella Ubuntu.com
<virtuald> jag hänger inte på forumet av uppenbara skäl
<virtuald> så jag kan inte svara =)
<Markslap> Finns det ett forum?
<maxjezy> Markslap, mehn, google!!
<virtuald> madbear: det finns flera…
<backspace> Kanske är ubuntuforums.org jag tänker på.
<backspace> Blandar ihop alla ubuntugrejer.
<virtuald> madbear: menade markslap
<maxjezy> backspace, vad tror du jag tänker på just nu?
<Markslap> maxjezy: :D
<backspace> maxjezy: Pizza?
<maxjezy> backspace, japp
<maxjezy> sitter och äter chips och tänker på pizza
<backspace> Se på fan.
<backspace> Låter fint dä.
<guest9187> maxjezy; Låter gööött
<guest9187> någon som haft problem med ubuntu och få musen att fungera?
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-11
<bittin> guest9187: nej aldrig
<guest9187> hade problemet i windows med,
<tumba25> HÃ¥rdvarufel kanske
<tumba25> Testa med en annan mus
<johanbr> guest9187, usb-mus?
<virtuald> guest9187: kör du 10.10?
<guest9187> Den slutade fungera efter ett tag. Något man ska ladda hem i pakethanteraren för att usb möss ska fungera
<virtuald> starat program/tillbehör/terminal…
<virtuald> starta*
<guest9187> virtuald: ja
<virtuald> är det en usb-mus då?
<virtuald> isåfall ska den synas när du skriver lsusb i terminalen
<guest9187> ja okej tar  en titt tack
<virtuald> rapportera tillbaka :p
<guest9187> ska bara hitta mus fan, den har sprungit och gömt sig
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> slutade den funka i år?
<guest9187> nej länge sedanden börja strula
<guest9187> något mer man kan roa sig med via terminalen så här kl01:40
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu får du underhålla mig lite
<virtuald> http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
<speedxcore> morrn
<dagon_> mord gorgon
<dagon_> vad heter såna där små banners man har i signaturen?
<speedxcore> avatar?
<dagon_> userbar var det jag letade efter :P
<dagon_> är det bara du vaken speedxcore?
<virtuald> ja
<speedxcore> dagon_: folk börjar väl vakna nu
<Barre> morrn
<speedxcore> finns det möjligheter i dagsläget att bygga ett smidigt kluster lätt. Jag önskar köra 2st dualcore datorer, som om dom vore 1st quad (ungefär) =)  just nu så x11-forwardar jag saker och kan "tråda" så..  tips?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> jag har också varit nyfiken på det
<dagon_> sätta ihop ett gäng sämre datorer till en okej låda liksom
<speedxcore> jag såg geekbench av intels nya 2600k och måste säga att jag är mkt besviken
<dagon_> dårå?
<speedxcore> den nya 2600k sandybridge, går lika fort (stock) som 2st overklockade socket 775 dualcore cpus.
<speedxcore> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/search?q=2600k  jag får 5500 poäng på min e5500, den kostar 500kr.
<Kim^J> Det är en ganska rejäl ökning...
<speedxcore> dualcore
<dagon_> och ändå har de hypat sandy så mycket
<speedxcore> asså att quaden inte går mkt fortare per kärna och mhz, än socket 775 cpus är rätt trist.
<Kim^J> Använd något annat än x86 om du vill ha snabnt.
<Kim^J> snabbt
<dagon_> lol @ score för hackintosh
<Kim^J> Jag somnar snart... :(
<dagon_> varför benchar dom i Lua?
<speedxcore> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/337127 <- nya sandy bridge auad core.  -> min e5300  dualcore socket 775: http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/340996
<Haffe> Så vad är slutsatsen?
<Haffe> Är 2600K inte värt pengarna?
<speedxcore> om jag kan göra ett kluster med 2st sunkiga 775 mobos och 2st e5500 så är 2600k ej värd pengarna.
<speedxcore> man lär inte märka stor skillnad om man sitter med klockad q9650 heller
<Kim^J> Fast ett kluster är är lååååååååååååångsamt gentemot CPU:er på samma kort.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: jo det stämmer. Men beror på applikation.  vill man bara multitaska så
<speedxcore> alla saker måste inte ha tight kommunikation mot minnet
<Barre> det är inte så enkelt att koppla ihop flera fysiska datorer till ett lastbalaserat kluster, du måste ha en ordentlig "cluster connect" för att inte få allt för hög latancy
<Barre> typ IB
<speedxcore> Barre: jag kikade nyss lite på hadoop. kanske kan vara nåt
<speedxcore> Barre: hoppas lightpeak kommer snart
<speedxcore> Barre: IB är ju för dyrt för dödliga =)
<Haffe> Ironiskt.
<Haffe> Jag fick just min C2D E8200cpu igår.
<speedxcore> inte e8400?
<speedxcore> Haffe: ny?
<Haffe> Begagnad.
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> Haffe: som sagt dom är bra klockare dom där
<Barre> men att bygga ett HPC där du splittar upp en stor beräkning i små delar och låter många noder beräkna sin lilla del är långt ifrån att låte en process tråda över flera olika noder
<speedxcore> känns inte bra att en splitter ny quad får dubbelt så bra betyg som en 2år gammal 775 cpu, med dual core.
<Kim^J> speedxcore: Man kan alltid ifrågasätta testet också...
<Kim^J> Kolla den som har högst score...
<speedxcore> Kim^J: jag tycker geekbench är bra. Då det funkar på alla plattformar.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: samt kör olika vanliga beräkningar
<speedxcore> Kim^J: ar ska jag kolla.
<speedxcore> var
<Kim^J> 2 st Xeon X5680 får 37k, 8 st Xeon 7560 får 42k...
<Kim^J> Go figure
<Haffe> Det blev morgon idag också. Lika överraskande varje gång det händer.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: ah du menar deras startsida. geekbenchs
<Kim^J> Ja
<speedxcore> Kim^J: jo de feta systemen ligger ofta överst
<Kim^J> No shit.
<speedxcore> nåt amd magnycorus med 48 kärnor ligger högt med
<Kim^J> Vad jag menar är att testet antagligen är ganska dåligt.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: hur kan du mena det?
<speedxcore> Kim^J: vad exakt är fel?
<Kim^J> Teoretiskt sätt borde n antal fler processorer ge n gånger mer prestanda.
<speedxcore> ja, och det gör det också
<Kim^J> Givetvis är så inte fallet, men test-resultaten visar något helt annat, det är bara några få procent bättre.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: vilka jämför du?
<Haffe> speedxcore: Jag har aldrig sett ett system där du får dubbelt så mycket prestanda med två cpuer.
<Haffe> Kan du visa ett?
<speedxcore> Haffe: du menar i jämförelse med 4kärnor?.
<Kim^J> Vilket inte är reell prestanda då i en applikation som faktiskt nyttjar flera cpuer/kärnor rätt kommer att få mycket mer prestandaökning än några få procent för varje ny cpu/kärna.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: men geekbench har ju "multithreaded-scalar" i sina test
<Kim^J> speedxcore: Nej, han menar att 1+n cpuer/kärnor != 1+n gånger mer prestanda.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: man får gå in på resultaten och kolla multithreaded osv
<speedxcore> Kim^J: det håller jag med om. Är väl minne och bussar och annat som flaskar?
<speedxcore> dock så får den där amd riggen med 48kärnor, exakt samma prestanda per kärna. som min e5500 dualcore.
<speedxcore> om man tittar på "blur image testet"
<speedxcore> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/340996 <- min   amdmonster ->  http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/318534
<virtuald> de mäter väl inte bara cpukraft?
<speedxcore> dom mäter olika beräkningar
<speedxcore> min får..  19159 (9579.5 per core)  3.74 ghz.  Amd monster får 451730 (9411 per core)  2.30ghz.  Image blur floating point, multithreaded scalar.
<speedxcore> Haffe: se ovan
<dagon_> jag vet inte vad min amd phenom II X4 får
<dagon_> speedxcore: kolla åt mig
<dagon_> AMD Phenom II X4 955
<dagon_> hur fan sparkar man igång btrfs?
<virtuald> installera något system som har stöd för det typ fedora
<virtuald> eller ska du inte ha det som system-fs?
<dagon_> nja, tänkte bara testa lite
<dagon_> ska tydligen finnas sedan kärna .35
<dagon_> men inte hos mig
<Barre> dagon_: det skall den vara, kör en lsmod och se om modulerna är laddade eller inte
<bysmeden> skulle behöva lite hjälp, jag vill veta vilken "node" en usb adapter sitter på. Med andra ord så behöver jag veta vilken /dev/tts det är . hur gör jag detta ?
<kodein> lsusb?
<bysmeden> Har provat lsusb men får då fram Bus 003 samt dev 002
<dagon_> Barre: det var den inte
<kodein> med -v?
<virtuald> bysmeden: prova med lsof
<Barre> dagon_: installera btrfs-tools [sudo apt-get install btrfs-tools] och laddda modulen [sudo modprobe btrfs]
<Barre> sen är det bara att "leka", observera att btrfs ännu inte är "stabil"
<dagon_> sweet
<dagon_> nej, jag vet. hittade en 17GB partition jag tänkte leka med :p
<bysmeden> Jag blir inte klokare på lsof alls
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> morrn!
<dagon_> lsof listar ju bara alla öppna filer
<Barre> HeMan!
<HeMan> är det inte likt så säj
<andol> Barre: Du ska inte se ifall du inte kan sälja på någon kund att det är dags att börja använda Btrfs skarpt då? Vore inte det lite utav en skoj utmaning? :)
<HeMan> *säg
<Barre> andol: haha... jo, konsultintensivt om inte annat ;)
<HeMan> kan säga att btrfs i natty funkar sådär...
<HeMan> ungefär var annan gång så hittar den bara en av diskarna i min raid-5'a
<andol> Barre: Precis!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kim^J> amelia: +1
<HeMan> det var lite halv-trixigt att få X att hitta tangentbordet när jag kör den i LXC
<HeMan> har inte hittat nått sätt att köra udev i LXC så man måste hårdkoda vilken evdev som är tgb
<dagon_> såja
<dagon_> nu har jag en btrfs-partition
<Haffe> Hur känner du då?
<dagon_> jag känner mig mäktig och som en av de "stora pojkarna"
<amelia> haha
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> bara root-åtkomst på disken dock
<Barre> och så b örjar problemen :P
<dagon_> något måste ha gått trasigt
<BEAR_> Hey
<Barre> men goddag BEAR_
<dagon_> Barre: sparka på den så att jag får åtkomst :(
<Zambezi> Om man sitter mer än tre timmar framför datorn/teven (läs stillasittande?) så ökar risken för hjärtinfarkt dramatiskt enligt ny forskning. Stabilt! Vi kommer alla dö.
<Kim^J> Najs!
<dagon_> jag bara väntar
<Zambezi> Friskis och svettis som kör fläskgympa för tanter får väl vara tidsenliga och köra 1337-gympa för oss nördar.
<HeMan> tyvärr så hjälper det inte att sluta sitta vid datorn, vi kommer alla att dö ändå
<HeMan> vi är helt enkelt döende
<BEAR_> Det var meningen att jag skulle ladda hem Linux idag, men när jag försöker ladda hem det så kommer jag till en sida som inte vill ladda in eller att jag behöver bränna in på en cd som jog inte kan eftersom jag inte har en cd-brännare
<dagon_> We are the dying generation
<Zambezi> BEAR_: USB-minne?
<BEAR_> okej jag kan försöka med det
<HeMan> nått helt annat, nått tips på ett tangentbord med inbyggd usb-hub?
<Zambezi> HeMan: Jag tror att all sådan här hysteri förkortar livet mer. Man ska äta rätt, träna rätt, sova rätt. Ahh!
<dagon_> Oo
<HeMan> Zambezi: och dessutom ska man inte stressa upp sig...
<Zambezi> HeMan: Det hade jag nog velat ha med. Jag har trådlöst tangentbord jag fyndade på Clas Ohlson för 80 kr med mus. Dock borde det ju finnas USB-hubb i sändaren. Det hade varit det ultimata för mp3-spelare m.m.
<Zambezi> HeMan: Och inte dricka och inte röka, men din stressa upp sig var spot on i sammanhanget.
<dagon_> men åh!
<HeMan> jag vill ha trådbundet tangentbord, man måste ju hålla på sin paranoia!
<dagon_> hur ändrar jag rättigheterna för min btrfs-partition? :(
<HeMan> dagon_: på samma sätt som för andra partitioner
<dagon_> jag brukar inte ändra så ofta
<dagon_> plztell?
<dagon_> jag skojade bara
<HeMan> dagon_: jag brukar skapa en katalog i monteringspunkten, och sen ger jag den katalogen till mig (chown)
<Barre> HeMan: helt rätt... risken är att grannarna lyssnar på samma frekvens som det trådlösa-tangentbordet sänder på och kör en keylogger.. man kan aldrig vara för paranoid ;P
<Barre> alternativt gör man en sub_volume och monterar denna med rätt användare..
<HeMan> dagon_: dvs mkdir /mybtrfspart/heman; chown heman /mybtrfspart/heman
<Kim^J> http://www.bildochljud.se/anvand-huvudet.4617205-126712.html#artid4617212
<dagon_> HeMan: finns det ett sött kommando för att kolla ägaren på diskar?
<Kim^J> Haha, minus... För mycket bas. xD
<HeMan> dagon_: ls -l :)
<dagon_> <3
<Zambezi> Ibland är det enklare än man tror appropå ls -l.
<dagon_> mjo
<Barre> HeMan: hahah... jag gillar hur btrfs-folket beskriver nobarrier mount optionen...
<Barre> Using this option greatly increases the chances of you experiencing data corruption...... själv hade jag kallat det för risk och inte chans :)
<dagon_> :P
<Zambezi> Jag har EXT3 på alla diskar. Vad äventyrliga ni är som kör på galna filsystem.
<Barre> min farmor och också rädd för ny teknik ;P
<Barre> s/och/är/
<virtuald> barre: fast det är väl rätt för utvecklarna som ska stabilisera det :)
<Barre> virtuald: kan ligga nått i det, men jag tror det är ett syftningsfel ialla fall
<HeMan> amelia: körs det DECNET hemma nu?
<virtuald> mjo
<speedxcore> hur är det med ZFS?
<speedxcore> ska inte det in i kärnan?
<HeMan> speedxcore: inte "riktig" ZFS, det har en licens som inte är förenlig med GPL
<Zambezi> HeMan: Och jag som trodde att det bara var Debian som höll på att tjura.
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> debian är väl inte tjurigare än fedora när det gäller licenser
<Zambezi> virtuald: Fast vem fan bryr sig om Feodra? :-P
<HeMan> jao, lite tjurigare är dom väl
<kodein> debian har dock en del poänger.
<kodein> t.ex. är det ju skitkasst att gfdl är gpl-inkompatibelt.
<HeMan> dom har ju main, contrib och non-free
<amelia> HeMan: nej.
<dagon_> HeMan: funkade finfint med att chown:a en mapp till mig :)
<HeMan> amelia: stenhårda förhandlingar med bamsefar för att få göra det då?
<amelia> HeMan: inte direkt.
<amelia> HeMan: nu är det mer att få ordning på allt så det får plats och inte ser ut som ett krigsläger hemma
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<andol> Barre: Sådärja, nu kan man sätta IPv6 PTR hos Gandi.
<Barre> andol: såg detta, och utan extra kostnad vad jag förstod
<andol> Barre: Nej, att ta betalt för PTR skulle ju vara lite väl småsniket.
<larsemil> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-01-07/
<larsemil> andol barre! har ni en bra dag?
<andol> larsemil: Jorå!
<virtuald> larsemil: :D
<HakanS> amelia: Piggare idag?
<Jeppe> Hej, undrar om någon vänlig själ har tid att hjälpa mig, Jag råkade installera ett paket för ubuntu 10.04 i ubuntu 10.10, varje gång jag nu försöker gå in i pakethanteraren synaptic möts jag av följande med: E: Paketet lirc-nct677x måste installeras om, men jag kan inte hitta något arkiv för det.
<Barre> larsemil: tjenis, jo en relativt bra dag... själv då?
<Barre> larsemil: började väldigt dåligt, men har artat sig...
<Barre> andol: jo, men att företag är "småsnikna" är väl ingen nyhet :)
<HeMan> den kontakten på BBB som lovade återkomma till mig om IPv6 återkom faktiskt!!!
<andol> HeMan: Ofan, händer saker alltså?
<kodein> och sa "sorry"?
<amelia> HakanS: inte särskillt
<HakanS> amelia: Har du slarvat med sömnen igen? :P
<Jeppe> Jag har provat att installera med rätt paket för Ubuntu 10.10 men får "Objekt kan inte installeras eller tas bort tills paketkatalogen har reparerats, Vill du reparera den nu?" ->Väljer reparera och får sedan svar:"Paket åtgärden misslyckades"
<HeMan> ungefär, han sa "ingen ny info"
<Jeppe> Tacksam för hjälp.
<amelia> HakanS: inte så mycket slarvat som misslyckats..
<HakanS> amelia: Kommer du inte till ro?
<amelia> HakanS: jag vet inte, vaknar iaf flera gånger.
<HakanS> amelia: Det låter inte riktigt bra. Stress?
<dagon_> Jeppe: vad är det för paket? :)
<amelia> HakanS: säkert.
<amelia> vem vet..
<Jeppe> Hej, paketet heter lirc-nct677x-1.0.4-ubuntu10.04.deb (IR hanterare till min fjärr)
<dagon_> har du provat att installera om det och finns det ingen nyare version?
<Jeppe> Jag har provat att installera med rätt paket för Ubuntu 10.10 men får "Objekt kan inte installeras eller tas bort tills paketkatalogen har reparerats, Vill du reparera den nu?" ->Väljer reparera och får sedan svar:"Paket åtgärden misslyckades"
<larsemil> Barre: bra dag, har en till ettåring över och barnvaktar, så två småttisar som vänder upp och ner på huset. men det är väldigt roligt. nu sover den ena så då städar jag lite och så har bamsefar letat upp lite begagnad hårdvara åt mig som jag behövde så det är väldigt bra.
<Barre> larsemil: härligt :)
<dagon_> Jeppe: det är inte lirc-nct677x-1.0.4-ubuntu10.04_kernel2.6.32-23.deb du menar?
<dagon_> Jeppe: jag hade bara installerat lirc och provat
<dagon_> jag är ingen fjärrkontrollsmänniska :<
<Jeppe> Jag har skaffat en lite Asrock ION 330 HT dator som jag kör Ubuntu 10.10 på, ganska ny användare av ubuntu så jag är inte riktigt säker på vad jag skall göra. Asrock tillhanda håller filer på sin sida för att få igång medföljande fjärr i ubuntu, det var där jag räkade hämta "lirc-nct677x-1.0.4-ubuntu10.04.deb " men jag skulle igentligen hämtat "LIRC-NCT677X-1.1.0-ubuntu10.10-kernel2.6.35.deb"
<dagon_> aha
<dagon_> men ta bort det gamla paketet och kör in det nya då :)
<Jeppe> Kan jag rensa bort det felaktiga paketet på något vis så jag kan installera rätt ?
<Jeppe> Hur går jag tillväga för att ta bort paketet?
<Gormatjoff> nmap stygg.org
<Gormatjoff> lol
<Gormatjoff> Jeppe: prova sudo apt-get remove paketnamn
<Gormatjoff> har för mig att man kan slänga in --purge någonstans också
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> sudo apt-get purge <paketnamn>
<dagon_> man kan också köra
<dagon_> sudo dpkg --purge har jag för mig
<dagon_> eller sudo aptitude remove <paket> --purge
<dagon_> det sista är nog att rekommendera
<Jeppe> Provade "sudo apt-get remove paketnamn" men fick svar "E: Paketet lirc-nct677x måste installeras om, men jag kan inte hitta något arkiv för det."
<Jeppe> Skall även prova purge..
<Jeppe> Provade "sudo aptitude remove paketnamn --purge" och fick svar sudo: aptitude: command not found"
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> då har du inte installerat det :)
<dagon_> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Jeppe> Skulle gärna installera detta men får samma med. igen "E: Paketet lirc-nct677x måste installeras om, men jag kan inte hitta något arkiv för det."
<Jeppe> Paketlistor...färdig -> Bygger beroendeträd ->Läser tillståndsinformation...Färdig (sedan samma medelande som ovan)
<dagon_> efter att du har installerat aptitude
<dagon_> "sudo aptitude remove paketnamn --purge
<Jeppe> Hittade en tråd som behandlar ett liknande fall där man rek. att gå in i /var/lib/dpkg/status och ta bort "stycket" med lirc-nct677x , och sedan uppdatera.  Låter lite vanskligt.
<Jeppe> Kan inte installera aptitude
<dagon_> väldigt mysko
<Jeppe> Får ovan med. när jag försöker installera aptitude
<virtuald> dpkg -P --force-all lirc-nct677x borde funka
<virtuald> varning använd inte --force-all-flaggan :p
<dagon_> :p
<virtuald> jeppe: om du kör «locate lirc-nct677x» hittar du nog en fil med en lista på alla filer i paketet så du kan ta bort dem
<virtuald> jeppe: är det inga fler felmeddelanden annars? du kanske har löst det nu iofs
<Jeppe> «locate lirc-nct677x» -> händer inget alls
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> frunkade något kommando då?
<virtuald> -r
<dagon_> hoppas du tog bort
<dagon_> «
<virtuald> jeppe: alltså det där med att ändra i status-filen är inte att rekommendera, iaf inte utan att göra backup först :)
<Jeppe> Skall precis prova att ändra status, har backup.., återkommer
<Jeppe> Hur editerar jag status filen, kan inte radera lirc-stycket, antagligen skrivskyddad på något vis.
<virtuald> sudo
<virtuald> jeppe: eller så kanske du har fel på hårddisken…
<virtuald> isåfall ska du se felmeddelanden om det när du skriver dmesg
<Jeppe> Nej, nej, allt fungerade utmärkt tills jag installerade fel program. Som sagt, jag är inte så hemma i Ubuntu än. Jag klickade mig fram till status filen och öppnade denna med textredigeraren sökte upp rätt stycke markerade raderna och försökte radera, viket inte fungerade, provade att editera backup filen vilket fungerade men får inte kopiera över orginal filen med editerad version, måste vara någon typ av skrivskydd.
<virtuald> nej men du
<virtuald> lirc var det
<virtuald> var fick du tag på det?
<Jeppe> asrocks sida
<dagon_> har du inte installerat lirc separat?
<dagon_> från förrådet?
<Jeppe> Lirc var redan installerat-
<virtuald> jeppe: kan du fixa fram en länk eller berätta hur man hittar det
<virtuald> ?
<virtuald> jaså ok
<Jeppe> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/download.asp?Model=ION%20330HT&o=Linux
<virtuald> lyckades du installera någon av dem?
<Jeppe> RÃ¥kade som sagt installera lirc-nct677x-1.0.4-ubuntu10.04.deb vilket installerades men med felmed.
<virtuald> okej
<Jeppe> Och nu kan jag inte ens komma åt pakethanteraren
<virtuald> finns 3 zipfiler där som heter något liknande kommer du ihåg vilken av dem det var?
<Jeppe> Ja, lirc-nct677x-1.0.4-ubuntu10.04
<virtuald> okej jag får väl chansa då
<virtuald> har hittat den nu
<dagon_> trist med btrfs att den bara har stöd för 16EB
<virtuald> ja visst är det för jävligt…
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> det är ju bara 2097152 BluRay-filmer i FullHD :(
<HakanS> dagon_: Dagens i-landsproblem
<virtuald> jeppe: får du inga fler felmeddelanden?
<Jeppe> Nej, det är allt...
<Jeppe> Jag provade även att installera felaktigt paket på nytt bara för att se vad jag får för fel men får bara med. att paketkatalogen måste repareras.'
<virtuald> provade du det där dpkg -P --force-all lirc-nct677x ?
<virtuald> med sudo före
<virtuald> sudo dpkg -P --force-all lirc-nct677x
<virtuald> eller sudo dpkg -P --force-all "lirc*"
<virtuald> om det inte funkar
<virtuald> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge lirc-nct677x
<Jeppe> Skall prova, provade precis att ta bort paketet i programcentralen men får endast med. att oaketsystemet är trasigt och att jag skall inaktivera tredjepartsförråd
<virtuald> okej men det programmet är ganska nytt, tror inte det har så mycket intelligens inbyggt än, men har du lagt till några källor så kan du ju avaktivera dem i System/Administration/Programkällor
<Jeppe> Jag provade sudo apt-get autoremove --purge lirc-nct677x och fick med. "paketet lirc-nct677x måste installeras om, men jag kan inte hitta något arkiv för det."
<virtuald> okej men de andra förslagen då?
<virtuald> se till att du har andra pakethanterare stängda när du gör det
<Jeppe> Provade "dpkg -P --force-all lirc-nct677x " och fick en massa info. skall se om det försvann
<Jeppe> Nu kommer jag faktiskt in i pakethanteraren, skall nu prova att installera rätt paket efter asrocks guide.
<virtuald> nej skit i det
<Jeppe> ok
<virtuald> packa upp det som behövs därifrån istället
<Jeppe> Hur menar du?
<virtuald> ska kolla på arikivet först bara…
<virtuald> arkivet. har du 32- eller 64-bits ubuntu?
<Jeppe> 32
<virtuald> funkar det att installera andra paket genom pakethanteraren? (du kan ta pastebinit t.ex.)
<Jeppe> pastebinit fungerade fint att installera'
<backspace> virtuald: Städar du inte upp i debian.se ;)
<virtuald> på efnet?
<backspace> Tror jag inte.
<backspace> Är debian.se mer aktivt där eller?
<virtuald> jeppe: ok du kan installera paketet jag har kollat vad det gör nu :>
<Jeppe> Ok, tack för all hjälp..
<virtuald> det bör inte paja även om det använder okonventionella metoder :p
<virtuald> backspace: verkligen inte :)
<virtuald> skillnaden är väl att #debian.se här på freenode en gång har varit en väldigt aktiv kanal
<backspace> Attans då.
<backspace> Ja jo.
<backspace> Minns de dagarna.
<kodein> debians mer officiella irc-kanaler är väl ändå på OFTC?
<virtuald> men det blev som ett kompisgäng där och det skulle va en supportkanal tyckte någon med makt så då dog kanalen i princip
<virtuald> kodein: ja, men de va förr här på freenode
<virtuald> ubuntu har tagit nästan alla användare från debian och vissa är fortfarande lite sura
<virtuald> tagit ifrån dem alltså
<backspace> Möe gnäll.
<backspace> Men ja, det var lite speciellt stämning i debian.se runt 00-01.
<dagon_> på tal om gnäll
<dagon_> dramat verkar ha lugnat sig på forumet nu
<kodein> så trist
<HakanS> dagon_: Visst är det skönt att det lugnat ner sig.
<kodein> finns det nån länk så att jag kan läsa?
<dagon_> HakanS: japp
<HakanS> dagon_: Det är något konstigt med vårt forum bara. Så fort det varit lugnt ett tag så är det någon som måste dra igång en hätsk debatt. Det är som att en del tycker att det är tråkigt när det är lugnt och sansat.
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hoppas du inte försöker påpeka att jag drog igång nåt
<HeMan> lite bättre nät-prestanda med natty när man kör LXC
<HeMan> och lite bättre med kvm med
<HeMan> ca 600 MB/s mot ca 200 MB/s
<HeMan> i kvm-fallet
<bamsefar> :P
<bamsefar> HeMan: 600MB/s nät? :O
<HeMan> bamsefar: iperf ger 600 MB/s
<bamsefar> Mb menar du va?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo
<bamsefar> För jag antar att du inte har 10G till din server. :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är bara lokalt ändå
<bamsefar> Ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag får 9.56 Gbits/sec till localhost
<HeMan> bamsefar: och 1.11 Gbits/sec till en LXC-kontainer
<HakanS> dagon_: Nejdå.
<HeMan> när jag får tummen ur ska jag prova med jumbo-framear hemma
<bamsefar> Vad är LXC?
<HeMan> bamsefar: linux containers
<backspace> Köpte en billig jävla switch nyligen, tror jag gav 250:-. Den hade fan stöd för 9k jumbo frames.
<HeMan> bamsefar: chroot på stereoider
<larsemil> Virtualiseringsmiljö väl? Man kan köra flera serverinstaller på samma burk
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ah, som jails i FreeBSD typ?
<HeMan> larsemil: njae, inte riktig virtualisering, man har samma kärna tex
<HeMan> larsemil: men man har ett eget namespace för många saker
<HeMan> bamsefar: lite mer som openvz om jag förstått rätt
<HeMan> bamsefar: man kan göra begränsningar på antalet cpu'er, minne, disk, iops, cpu-fördelning, nät osv osv
<HeMan> bamsefar: cpu-fördelningen är förhållandet mellan antalet timeslots så man kan ge en container 1000 enheter och andra får 100 var
<HeMan> osv osv
<HeMan> har just börjat knåpa på att ha "skrivbordet" i en LXC
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ok
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> så att inte det ska dra iväg och slösa cpu för andra viktiga saker man gör på sin desktop. som ssh till irssi och sånt
<HeMan> dvs X och alla dom prylarna som krävs för en komplett skrivbordsmiljö
<HeMan> larsemil: precis
<larsemil> i min iogtförening så har vi en person som har varit medlem i föreningen sedan 1924. det imponerar lite på mig det.
<HeMan> lxc bygger på cgroups som RH har bra stöd för i RHEL6
<dagon_> larsemil: är du nykterist?
<HeMan> men det finns inget vettigt sätt att köra både lxc och RH's cgroups tyvärr
<Rebellen> Hej. Just nu kör jag Archlinux och jag har / och /home på samma partition och jag räknade ut att / tar upp 13GB. Hur stor /-partition borde jag ia till ubuntu?
<kodein> 20G, kanske.
<kodein> jag tror jag har 40G hjemma
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> precis när dramat om arch på forumet nästan ebbat ut så kommer detta :D
<kodein> vilket?
<Norrland_jr> :D
<dagon_> Rebellen: mellan 10-20 räcker bra
<larsemil> dagon_: jag dricker ingen alkohol nej
<Rebellen> jag kör nog på 20
<Rebellen> ska hjag ha ext4 eller 3?
<kodein> ja.
<dagon_> ext4
<Rebellen> ok tack :P
<larsemil> Rebellen: ext2 på /boot
<Rebellen> jaså
<dagon_> say whaaat
<Rebellen> dårå?
<kodein> spelar ingen roll alls.
<dagon_> ofta man ens har en separat boot
<larsemil> dagon_: det har jag ALLTID
<Rebellen> tänkte säga det
<kodein> klart man har separat boot.
<Rebellen> en separat / och /home är väl det enda som behövs
<dagon_> ge mig pro's and con's
<kodein> man kan kosta på sig en separat /var också, egentligen, så slipper man tras när loggarna omnomnommar upp /
<HakanS> Det finns väl egentligen ingen anledning att ha sen separat /home-partition.
<kodein> jo.
<kodein> mindre jobb när man installerar om.
<Kim^J> Ofta blir /home ganska stor också. :)
<Kim^J>  / kan ligga på en mindre SSD, /home på en vanlig 1-2TB disk
<kodein> ja. cirka 20G på min senaste datta
<bamsefar> Uhm, det är ju /home man vill ha på SSD.
<kodein> Kim^J: då går man ju dock miste om en del prestanda
<Kim^J> kodein: Hm?
<bamsefar> Eller tycker ni att typ ls tar för lång tid att läsa från disk?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Varför? :S
<HakanS> Nu var det länge sedan jag installerade om, men vad jag förstått hanterar ubuntu /home-katalogen som om det vore en separat partition vid ominstallation.
<bamsefar> Kim^J: För att det är där datan du använder ligger.
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Det är laddning av program man tjänar mest på, samt skrivning/läsning av små filer.
<Kim^J> Dina bilder, musik och filmer klarar en vanlig disk av utan problem.
<kodein> och alla små konfigfiler för dina program ligger ju i freaking ~
<Kim^J> Iofs kan små-filerna i /home/$USER vara najs att ha på en SSD...
<Kim^J> Man skulle behöva en hybrid... ;)
<Kim^J> Filer under 16KB hamnar på SSD:n, annat hamnar på vanliga disken. :)
<kodein> man kan peka om Pictures osv till sin lagringsdisk
<kodein> det går nog till och med från typ gconf
<larsemil> dagon_: det har väl att göra med att om du får en helt full disk så kan du inte boota.
<larsemil> med separat /boot så kan du det.
<Rebellen> jag gör / som är ext4, en /boot med ext2, /home med ext4?
<Rebellen> låter det bra?
<larsemil> ja det låter bra
<Rebellen> hur stor ska /boot va?
<Kim^J> ~100MB
<larsemil> nej
<Kim^J> Brukar funka fin fint iaf.
<Rebellen> min boot här är 14M står det
<larsemil> om du inte kommer att aktivt ta bort alla gamla kernels så skulle jag köra på mer
<larsemil> 200 iaf
<Kim^J> Ska han ha plats för 100 kärnor eller?
<larsemil> kör på hundra då
<dagon_> men alltså
<dagon_> 100 eller 200MB
<dagon_> är det nåt att tjafsa om undrar jag
<larsemil> jag tjafsar inte
<dagon_> jag menar inte bokstavligt :)
<larsemil> jag drog mig ur och sa att kör på hundra
<dagon_> jag bara menar att de småsummorna är en piss i nilen
<dagon_> man kan tom. sätta 500MB utan problem
<dagon_> man lär ju ha rätt många GB i dagens läge
<Rebellen> har en 500GB hårddisk
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> sätt du 200 så är du säker
<Rebellen> undra om jag ska köra en separat /Varo ch /tmp också, och kanske /usr? det kanske är onödigt?
<larsemil> ja. eventuellt bara en egen /var skulle jag säga
<HakanS> Rebellen: Vad ska du ha datorn till?
<Rebellen> jag kör iallafall en /, en /home och en /boot.
<Rebellen> HakanS: surfa, spela kanske minecraft, urbanterror, sauerbraten. lite sånt :)
<Rebellen> men mest surfa
<Rebellen> den är typ 3-4 år gammal datorn
<Rebellen> kört Archlinux på den hela tiden
<HakanS> Rebellen: Då förstår jag inte varför du ska ha separata partitioner för /var, /tmp och /usr.
<Rebellen> ja skiter i det :P
<Rebellen> kör en /, en /boot och en /home
<Rebellen> ext2 på /boot sen ext4 på de andra
<HakanS> Rebellen: Inte heller varför du ska ha separat /home-partition.
<dagon_> slippa krångel vid ominstallation?
<Rebellen> varför inte? om jag  ska installera om eller så så är det skönate
<Rebellen> att inte ha en separat /home är bara dumt tycker jag
<dagon_> +1 på det
<Rebellen> dock har jag inte det nu men jag ska ju fixa det br jag installerar om n
<bamsefar> Uh, klart man ska ha separata /var, /tmp och /usr :O
<larsemil> HakanS: en separat home är ju så självklart att något annat känns helt otänkbart kanske.
 * dagon_ roflmao
<HakanS> Som jag skrev tidigare: Nu var det länge sedan jag installerade om, men vad jag förstått hanterar ubuntu /home-katalogen som om det vore en separat partition vid ominstallation.
<larsemil> HakanS: det tror ajg inte.
<dagon_> det gör ubuntu _inte_
<bamsefar> HakanS: Installern kör väl mkfs på din device?
<kodein> /tmp kan man roa sig med att ha på tmpfs :)
<larsemil> kodein: +1
<Rebellen> brb
<Barre> känner sig lite off med en 10GB stor /boot
<larsemil> Barre: haha. det är lite off faktiskt
<bamsefar> Haha
<Rebellen> så
<dagon_> Rebellen: ska du byta från arch linux till ubuntu? :P
<Rebellen> tänkte testa iallaflal
<Rebellen> dårå?
<dagon_> lät lite roligt bara :)
<dagon_> brukar vara tvärtom
<Rebellen> haha, från ett avancerat OS till ett noob os eller? :P
<larsemil> dagon_: är en archlinux-jesus.
<dagon_> haha
<Rebellen> jo jag vet :P
<larsemil> Rebellen: archlinux är väl simpelt
<Rebellen> jo rå
<Rebellen> men inte för en nybörjade kanske
<dagon_> jodå
<Rebellen> gemfört med ubuntu
<dagon_> med en sån wiki kan man inte misslyckas
<larsemil> det är ju meningen att det ska vara simpelt.
<larsemil> inte enkelt
<dagon_> ubuntu har en ganska kass wiki
<larsemil> dagon_: oh jodå
<Rebellen> archlinux wiki är skitnajs ju
<Rebellen> men nu får jag ju beslutsångest :( buntu eller arch? ska installera om i vilket fall för att få en separat /home
<HakanS> Jo. Ubuntu hanterar /home-katalogen som om det vore en separat partition vid ominstallation.
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<Rebellen> äh kör på ubuntu, det går ju alltid installera om eller hur? :)
<dagon_> klart :)
<larsemil> HakanS: well, att välja att inte formatera homepartitionen är väl inte samma sak som att den automatiskt låter den vara?
<HakanS> larsemil: Jag förstår inte riktigt frågan.
<larsemil> HakanS: om jag förstod den där sidan rätt så märker den av att det finns en /home när man väljer manuell partitionering? eller?
<larsemil> aja hur som helst. HakanS om du vill ha samma home men köra en annan dist då? :)
<HakanS> larsemil: Ja, då kan det ju vara bra med en separat /home-partition. Men nu var det ju inte tal om det.
<larsemil> HakanS: men ge mig en enda anledning till att INTE ha en egen /home
<larsemil> förutom att det går utan.
<HakanS> larsemil: Men hur fungerar det i praktiken att ha samma /home för flera distar? Konfig.-filerna för programmen finns ju i /home.
<larsemil> ja? några krockar andra fungerar.
<kodein> det mesta har fungerat bra för mig de gånger jag gjort så
<Barre> kan tänka mig mängder med andra tillämpningar när /home på egen partition är att föredra och kör alltid /home på separat partition. hur andra gör struntar jag högaktningsfullt i :)
<kodein> det är lite ojämnt när det är jätteolika versioner av en del program, men...
<HakanS> larsemil: Lättare att installera (behöver inte tänka på hur stora de olika partitionerna ska vara).
<larsemil> HakanS: har man gjort det en gång behöver man inte göra det igen.
<amelia> Barre++
<larsemil> kör man dessutom /home på lvm så kan man öka storleken på den när man har warezat för mycket isos.
 * Barre tycker att lvm borde vara default... som RH hade det förut (möjligen har fortfarande, vad vet jag)
<larsemil> verkligen
<amelia> lvm är the shit
<amelia> hur klarar man sig utan det lixom?
<larsemil> amelia: nej jag tycker det är bra. inte shit.
<kodein> the shit != shit
<larsemil> såklart
<Barre> det är inte en gång som det har hänt att jag kommit till en bekant jag hjälpt att installera Ubuntu men glömt lvm, och får lida för det
<larsemil> bajset != bajs
<kodein> men /me klarar sig bra utan lvm
<amelia> enda lite jobbiga med lvm är lite mekkigt att krympa partitioner
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> men det går, med tungan i rätt mun
<kodein> jag kör en ssd och så två diskar i raid1.
<Rebellen> jag tryckte i "Download updates while installing", borde jag bocka i "Install this third-party software" också?
<Rebellen>  det är nåt med flash och mp3 å skit
<Barre> kodein: bra lösning, om du även slänger på lvm som ett lager uvanpå :)
<Barre> s/uvan/ovan/
<kodein> Barre: men vad ska jag ha det till?
<Barre> kodein: volymhantering (!?)
<kodein> vadåför?
<Barre> snapshot, minskning, ökning, snapback
<larsemil> backsnap
<Rebellen> dagon_, du kanske vet? :)
<kodein> har inga behov av något av det
<HakanS> Rebellen: Det går att fixa i efterhand.
<Rebellen> aha
<Rebellen> men updates kan jag väl ha i iallfall?'
<dagon_> Rebellen: skit i det där med third party
<Rebellen> ok
<dagon_> kör uppdateringarna bara
<Rebellen> jepp tack :)
<dagon_> np
<larsemil> dagon_: 3rdparty är ju grymt
<Barre> kodein: då skall du givetvis inte köra det, speciellt när behovet aldrig heller kommer att komma i den förutsägbara framtiden ;)
<larsemil> dagon_: slipper man installera flash och sånt
<dagon_> det tror jag nog
<dagon_> att man kan göra själv
<dagon_> jag minns inte ens hur jag själv gjorde
<Rebellen> "Specify partitions manually" borde jag ta va?
<dagon_> yes
<Rebellen> då partitionerar jag väl själv?
<larsemil> japps
<Rebellen> så nu ska vi se
<Rebellen> ska jag ta / först eller vad ska jag ta ?
<larsemil> jag brukar ta /boot
<larsemil> men det är mer av vana
<Rebellen> ah
<Rebellen> kör 200MB på /boot
<Rebellen> bettter safe then sorry
<dagon_> helt klart
<HeMan> hmm, med grub2 behöver man inte en /boot utanför lvm'en, va?
<Rebellen> Primary antar jag völ på alla?
<Rebellen> dagon_, jag kör ext2 på den, man behöver inte detdär journal-skiten väl där?
<dagon_> nä
<Rebellen> sen tar vi / då
<Rebellen> hur många MB är 20GB? 20000?
<dagon_> 20480
<Barre> HeMan: det stämmer, har inte provat det själv ännu
<Rebellen> okej :P
<Rebellen> kör på det
<HeMan> Barre: låter som nått att test i en virtuell maskin först
<Barre> HeMan: du tänker som jag :)
<dagon_> HeMan: vet du nåt vettigt sätt att benchmark'a btrfs?
<HeMan> Barre: fast snabbare!
<Barre> HeMan: som alltid
<HeMan> dagon_: bonnie++?
<Rebellen> dagon_, jag tog /boot som primary, nu är / ibockad automatiskt som logical, ska det var så?
<dagon_> är det något du själv använder?
<Rebellen> ska jag ha logical på alla ?
<Barre> det tråkiga med bonnie++ är att den trådar så tråkigt...
<Rebellen> förutom /boot
<HeMan> dagon_: eller fio?
<dagon_> fio blir nog bra
<Rebellen> har du nån aning dagon_ ? :/
<dagon_> Rebellen: jag tror att det stämmer bra så
<dagon_> kan inte garantera
<Rebellen> primary på /boot och logical på resten altså?
<Rebellen> det är så det är automatiskt
<Rebellen> första verkar bli primary
<Rebellen> så, nu har jag en /boot på 199.2MB står det, / på 20.5GB sen /home på 479.4GB :)
<dagon_> :)
<Rebellen> Boot loader är satt på /Dev/sda, det är rätt? det är sjävla hårddisken i sig
<Rebellen> man ska inte välja /dev/sda1 där som är /boot ?
<larsemil> ne. mbr
<larsemil> alltså disken
<Rebellen> ok ok
<Rebellen> då kör vi då :P
<Rebellen> oj SWAP har kjag glömt
<Rebellen> då får jag ta bort /home och ge "GB åt wap
<Rebellen> 2GB*
<Rebellen> för swap ska väl va så mycket RAM jag har?
<Rebellen> 2GB är väl 2000MB va?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<larsemil> 2048
<HeMan> jag brukar inte använda hela disken när jag sätter upp en ny maskin
<HeMan> skapar en vg över hela disken dock
<Umeaboy> När man använder gParted i en EEEPC, vilket system ska man använda till partitionstabellen?
<larsemil> HeMan: +1!
<HeMan> och sen när / blir full eller /home så bygger jag ut den partitionen
<Rebellen> så.
<Barre> HeMan: vi tänker lika du och jag
<HeMan> er, filsystemet
<Umeaboy> MSDOS för Windows, men för Linux då?
<Rebellen> dagon_, ordningen är väl skit samma? första är /boot, sen /, sen swap sen /home
<HeMan> Umeaboy: partitionstabellen ska vara MSDOS om du har ett vanlig bios
<HeMan> Umeaboy: GPT kan du använda om BIOS kan boota från en sån disk
<Barre> Rebellen: ordningen har ingen betydelse
<Rebellen> ok :)
<dagon_> fast varför har du en swap?
<Rebellen> varför inte?
<dagon_> iofs
<HeMan> det är alltid bra att ha swap
<HeMan> även om det inte används
<dagon_> jag har 6GB ram, jag behöver inte swap
<Rebellen> den används väl om RAM minnet inte räcker till va
<Rebellen> sant
<Rebellen> jag har 2GB ram
<Rebellen> och en 2GB swap då :p
<HeMan> jag har en ramdisk med en komprimerad swap
<larsemil> jag kör swap på alla datorer det kan hända att jag ska virtualisera annat på
<Umeaboy> GPT?
<Umeaboy> Om bios kan boota från en sådan disk?
<kodein> jag har 512M ram på en datta. ingen swap.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmm.
<Barre> min swap på hemma servern ligger över 6st diskar
<HeMan> Umeaboy: tror maskiner som kör EFI isf vanligt BIOS kan boota från GPT-diskar
<Umeaboy> Jag ska tömma hårddisken & det går tydligen inte utan att skapa en ny partitionstabell.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kör samma som tidigare då
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kör du fdisk eller parted?
<larsemil> Barre: fyller den samtliga sex diskar? :O
<Umeaboy> Que? MBR fungerar inte så antingen ska jag hitta något som jag kan boota för att fixa det eller så installerar jag Windows 7 på den.
<Umeaboy> Det är inte min dator nämligen.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: install-mbr då?
<Umeaboy> Ja, men från VAR?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: från samma linux som du kör fdisk från
<Umeaboy> Jag kör gParted.
<Norrland_jr> Gig rätt in i serviceporten! :D
<Umeaboy> Och det är Windows XP i den här.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: kolla i #windows då
<Norrland_jr> Umeaboy: om du har en winxp skiva kan du köra recovery-console och installera mbr via den
<HeMan> Umeaboy: men samma linux som du kör gParted från kan du köra install-mbr från
<Barre> larsemil: hahah, nej... ca: 1GB per disk, totalt ca: 6GB swap, men den blir 6ggr snabbare än att ta 6Gb från en disk
<Barre> larsemil: (inte riktigt 6ggr snabbare, men väldigt mycket snabbare)
<Umeaboy> Norrland-jr: Jo, men den här har ingen CD-läsare.
<Norrland_jr> Umeaboy: ajdå
<Umeaboy> Så det blir nog lite svårt.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: hur bootade du för att kunna köra gParted då?
<Umeaboy> gParted är ju en iso som man bootar.
<Umeaboy> Debian-baserat tydligen.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: då borde du kunna dra på install-mbr
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Ska kolla.
<HeMan> går det inte nätboota XP?
<Umeaboy> Finns inget sådant val.
<Umeaboy> Om man nu inte använder Terminal förstås.
<Umeaboy> Är dock inte duktig på det.
<Umeaboy> När det gäller att installera MBR.
<Umeaboy> Brukar mestadels använda grafiska sätt då.
<Umeaboy> Typ via Mandriva's Line-skiva.
<Umeaboy> live
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Inte på en EEEPC AFAIK.
<HeMan> ok, jag kör ingen windows så jag har ingen koll på det
<HeMan> men DOS går bra att nätboota
<vacum> det mesta går att nätboota
<vacum> med lite våld i alla fall
<vacum> installern för windows går att nätboota
<Norrland_jr> vacum: då "borde" de ju vara möjligt att boota in i recoveryläget
<Umeaboy> Jag borde väl kunna skapa en ISO att boota med med min XP-skiva?
<Umeaboy> Att bränna in på mitt USB-minne alltså.
<Umeaboy> Eller=?
<Umeaboy> ?
<Kim^J> Varför XP? :S
<Umeaboy> För att det är inte min dator & XP följde med.
<Kim^J> Jaha
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Barre> Umeaboy: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=boot+windows+xp+from+usb&l=1 :P
<HeMan> :)
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet av en iso för Windows 7 om man ska installera DET?
<Umeaboy> Det är väl en speciell ISO va?
<larsemil> man kan köpa den på en elektronikhandel antar jag
<Umeaboy> Windows 7 installer heter det ju i butiker.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: borde väl MS tillhandahålla, eller?
<amelia> Umeaboy: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010331084.aspx
<Kim^J> amelia: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010364798.aspx
<amelia> Kim^J: jag behöver ingen sån.
<amelia> Kim^J: jag får licenser av skolan
<Kim^J> Haha! Engelska <3 Win7Ult Eng: 2095kr, Win7Pro Sve: 2595kr, Win7Ult Sve: 2695kr
<Kim^J> :D
<Kim^J> Just saying... ;)
<Kim^J> 600kr som man kan köpa mycket kebabrullar för :D
<HeMan> jag får ju 2095 kr att köpa kebabrullar för!
<emerain> HeMan wins ^^
<HeMan> eller får och får, får över när jag valt
<Barre> :)
<Kim^J> Not really.
<Barre> varför så många olika priser på samma binärer?
<Rebellen> nu har jag installerat ubuntu :)
<Kim^J> Barre: Just ja, ett OS är bara "lite" binärer...
<Umeaboy> Rebellen: Good for you.
<Rebellen> får jag se om jag gillar det annars kör jag archliux med xfce typ
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Rebellen> dagon_, kör du arch?
<Umeaboy> Rebellen: Varför inte Mandriva? ;)
<HeMan> Barre: en kollega var tvungen att kolla upp vad MS SQL kostar
<Barre> Kim^J: skit ner dig, du förstår vad jag menar.... jag ställde en fråga, vill du inte svara så behöver du inte
<Umeaboy> Mycket enklare att ställa in.
<Rebellen> Umeaboy, varför skulle jag köra mandriva?
<Umeaboy> Jag sa just det.
<HeMan> Barre: han var uppriktigt arg när han gjort det, det fanns så löjligt många att han inte visste vad han skulle säga till kunden...
<Rebellen> såg det
<Rebellen> vadå, mandriva istället för arch?
<Umeaboy> Varför ställa frågan då?
<Kim^J> HeMan: Lol, SQL Server licenser är jättelätt ju,.
<Umeaboy> Rebellen: Ja.
<Rebellen> för jag såg inte svaret förrens efter jag skrev frågan
<Kim^J> HeMan: Plocka fram syfte så kan jag plocka fram rätt version.
<HeMan> Kim^J: det var över 2000 olika priser...
<Barre> HeMan: jag är så oerhört tacksam att sitter med en licensgrupp som är experter på ms-licensiering...
<Umeaboy> Kan du inte skriva utan att titta på tangentbordet?
<Rebellen> Arch är lätt att "ställa in"
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Rebellen> ibland kan jag det
<Umeaboy> Good for you. ;)
<Kim^J> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010471624.aspx prisvärt värre =)
<Rebellen> när man högerklickan, borde det inte vara ikoner där?
<Rebellen> och i System menyn är det heller inga ikoner
<Rebellen> i undermanyerna i System är det ikoner
<Kim^J> Du saknar ikoner... ;)
<Rebellen> vad ska jag installera?
<Barre> vad ska du göra?
<Rebellen> saknar ikoner i t.ex. högerklicksmenyn på skrivbordet sen i system-menyn
<Barre> ahh.. såg inte historiken
<Rebellen> undermenyerna i systemmenyn finns det ikoner
<Rebellen> så vad saknar jag?
<Nafallo> Rebellen: ingenting. det ar tankt att vara sa, om jag forstar dig korrekt
<Rebellen> okej
<HeMan> http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/geekandpoke/2011/01/geeks.html
<Umeaboy> Nu håller jag på att kopiera innehållet i XP-skivan till en mapp i datorn.
<Umeaboy> Ska se om jag kan lyckas göra en ISO.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: vad använder man för eltorito-pryl för att göra det?
<Umeaboy> Pryl?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: behöver man inte el-torito nu för tiden?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<HeMan> var ett tag sedan jag gjorde boot-bara iso'ar
<HeMan> vad har man nu som bootas?
<HeMan> på min tid behövde man en el-torito-image som man pekade ut med -b när man körde mkisofs
<HeMan> och ett bibliotek som man pekade ut med -c
<HeMan> hur gör man nu?
<kodein> hmm, just, undrar när sjutton man kommer komma åt MSDNAA som anställd
<kodein> det lät som om kammarkollegiet skulle göra en nationell upphandling :/
<Nafallo> HeMan: dd if=img of=/dev/sdb ?
<HeMan> Nafallo: men det är väl om man har en img?
<HeMan> Nafallo: om man ska bygga sin egna img då?
<Nafallo> HeMan: ah. byt ut if och of?
<HeMan> Nafallo: ha ha
<Umeaboy> clone2iso
<HeMan> hur väljer man vilken kärna som ska bootas då?
<Nafallo> HeMan: hall ner shift?
<HeMan> Nafallo: men hur väljer jag vilken kärna som ska finnas tillgänglig på iso'n?
<Nafallo> HeMan: se mitt svar om dd ;-)
<Nafallo> HeMan: chroot, med andra ord :-P
<HeMan> Nafallo: men då blir det väl ingen iso?
<HeMan> Nafallo: iso är ju read only
<Nafallo> HeMan: jag vet egentligen inte, men mina svar verkar vettiga ;-)
<Nafallo> HeMan: ehrm. forsoker du skapa en iso fran luft menar du? :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: precis
<HeMan> Nafallo: säg så här, jag har gjort make, det har ramlat ut en kärna, hur gör jag en bootbar iso med den på?
<virtuald> genisoimage verkar man använda nu
<Nafallo> HeMan: lycka till... du lar behova ett filsystem du kan peta pa innan du gor en dump av det filsystemet, no?
<HeMan> Nafallo: njae, tidigare kunde man använda linux-kärnan som el-torito, men man får inte ett fungerande system av det
<HeMan> Nafallo: man får en iso-fil som bootar min kärna
<HeMan> Nafallo: helst ska man göra nått fiffigt med isolinux och lite filsystem för att det ska bli nått bra
<Nafallo> HeMan: sa gor inte jag :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: beror på vad du egentligen vill göra
<Umeaboy> Kom på en sak........
<HeMan> Nafallo: om du från din Ubuntu-burk vill bygga en egen distro från källkod
<Umeaboy> Det är ganska löjligt att man inte göra tester på olika OS när det gäller läsning & skrivning.
<Umeaboy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc_recordable
<Umeaboy> Det står ju inte VAR de har mätt hastigheterna.
<Nafallo> HeMan: da skulle jag nog chroota in i en katalog och bygga det?
<Umeaboy> Man ska inte ta för givet att Windows är snabbast.
<HeMan> Nafallo: sen då?
<Nafallo> HeMan: dd :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: dd av vad?
<Nafallo> HeMan: katalogens partition
<HeMan> Nafallo: du måste ju göra en img som du kan dd'a
<HeMan> Nafallo: men det blir ju inte en iso
<Nafallo> nej. jag kan anvanda en partition som if
 * Nafallo shrugs
<HeMan> Nafallo: det blir en ext[234]-image, men det kan inte alla datorer boota
<HeMan> Nafallo: alla någorlunda moderna datorer kan boota iso från en optisk enhet
<Nafallo> HeMan: du pratar om foraldrad teknik som CD-skivor... sjalv anvander jag USB.
<HeMan> Nafallo: men då är det inte iso
<Nafallo> kan vara
<HeMan> Nafallo: då är det USB-boot
<HeMan> Nafallo: och det är en heeelt annan fråga
<HeMan> Nafallo: och för övrigt väldigt enkelt att göra... :)
<Nafallo> ehrm. img heter det nog snarare :-)
<HeMan> precis, iso är kortversionen av iso9660
<Nafallo> anyway. jag ar inte hjalpsam med foraldrad teknik som cd-skivor ar jag radd :-P
<HeMan> vilket kräver el-torito
<Umeaboy> Hellpetet vad snabb LG X110 är alltså!!!!!!!
<HeMan> Umeaboy: jämfört med vad?
<Nafallo> Umeaboy: jamfort med 386a? :-)
<Umeaboy> Min HP Compaq Presario.
<Norrland_jr> HeMan: ser du ju på antalet utropstecken :)
<Nafallo> later som 386a :-P
<phnom> Ful som stryk var den också :P
<HeMan> nån som har en laptop med Core i-processor med ULV-teknik (UM tror jag dom kallas)?
<phnom> Umeaboy: Din Compaq Presario måste vara grymt långsam om den var så mycket snabbare :P
<Umeaboy> phnom: Jo.
<Umeaboy> 3 GB.
<Umeaboy> Vänta.......HP Compaq Presario CQ60-415so
<phnom> Umeaboy: Det var ett konstigt sätt att mäta hastighet...
<aoeu> Jag installerade om ubuntu till 10.10 med alternate skivan. Grejen är den att jag har krypterad home-partition (standardkrypteringen från alternateinstallationen). Jag gick in i Rescue mode på installationsskivan och då frågade den efter lösenordet till partitionen, sedan gick jag bakåt och installerade ubuntu på övrigt utrymme på hårddisken men valde den krypterade partitionen som /home. Men när jag bootar så 
<Umeaboy> Jämnför med LG X110.
<Gormatjoff> så?
<Gormatjoff> ...?
<dagon_> Umeaboy: jämför heter det
<phnom> Umeaboy: HPn ser snabbare ut på papperet, men så har den ju Vista installerat också vilket borde dra ner det litegrann. Still så borde HPn vara rätt mycket snabbare...
<Umeaboy> phnom: Jo, men jag har bytt till Winblows 7.
<Umeaboy> dd if=img...........................img är där iso-filen ligger va?
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<phnom> Ja
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> of i of=/dev/sdb står för VAD?
<kodein> output file
<kodein> läst mansidan?
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Njae....... Använder mestadels grafiska verktyg för att bränna iso-filer.
<kodein> och då kan man inte läsa?
<dagon_> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Dock så verkar inte nautilus-burn fungera så bra just nu.
<kodein> ok.
<dagon_> använd k3b istället
<Umeaboy> Hoppas dd if=/home/kristoffer/Skrivbord/Boot.iso of=/dev/sdb fungerar nu då.
<dagon_> det märker du när du bootar ;)
<Umeaboy> Inget problem med det kommandot iaf.
<Umeaboy> 73224+0 poster in
<Umeaboy> 73224+0 poster ut
<Umeaboy> 37490688 byte (37 MB) kopierade, 4,65614 s, 8,1 MB/s
<Umeaboy> Det syns inget på USB-minnet nu iaf.
<kodein> ok.
<Umeaboy> Får väl extrahera iso-filen & lägga in själv då.
<dagon_> hade du minnet mountat?
<kodein> eller så startar du om och ser om det funkar.
<HeMan> om minnet var mountat så syns inget, då har du bara invaliderat din cachade version av den
<HeMan> Umeaboy: ^^
<Umeaboy> Jo, det hade jag.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: hoppas att du kollade att sdb var ditt USB-minne
<Umeaboy> Hur återställer jag den till det ursprungliga?
<Umeaboy> Ja.,
<Umeaboy> Det vet jag.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: du får av-montera det och dd'a igen
<kodein> fdisk+mkfs.vfat=hemmamedkorna
<HeMan> kodein: eller helt bakom
<kodein> jaså? om han ville återställa så...
<HeMan> kodein: är väl inte så mycke återställning med det
<aoeu> Ingen som har koll på krypterade partitioner?
<dagon_> varför fdisk mitt i allt?
<kodein> mer återställning än att dd:a över med nåt annat.
<kodein> dagon_: 37M stor partition?
<Umeaboy> kodein: Nej.
<HeMan> aoeu: förstod inte frågan
<dagon_> kodein: va?
<Umeaboy> 37 MB stor iso-fil.
<Umeaboy> Boot-fil.
<Umeaboy> Netboot.
<aoeu> HeMan: Vad ska jag göra för att bootskriptet ska fråga efter lösenordet till min krypterade /home och montera den?
<Umeaboy> Vill se hur snabbt det går plus att jag har inget större minne än 1 GB här.
<HeMan> aoeu: var det inte en krypterad disk du gjorde?
<aoeu> HeMan: Krypterad disk? Nä, det är en partition
<HeMan> aoeu: då borde den fråga efter lösen när du bootade den
<aoeu> HeMan: Tycker jag också, men det gör den inte
<aoeu> min fstab: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552829/
<HeMan> aoeu: lyckas den montera /home?
<aoeu> HeMan: Nä
<HeMan> aoeu: hmm, jag har bara kört med krypterad disk och då frågar den strax efter grub
<aoeu> Jo, det ska bli så
<Umeaboy> När man har gjort dd när den är avmonterad så kan man rycka ut den utan att avmontera med umount va?
<Umeaboy> Den är klar.
<Umeaboy> HeMan: ????
<dagon_> panik?
<Norrland_jr> Umeaboy: Hakuna Matata :)
<dagon_> :D
<phnom> Umeaboy: Alltså, du kan inte avomntera något som redän är avmonterat :P
<phnom> avmontera*
<phnom> redan*
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<amelia> omg, idg är trasig. :(
<dagon_> Norrland_jr gav nog bästa tipset idag
<dagon_> amelia: ohnoes
<amelia> dagon_: typ
<Norrland_jr> dustinhome.se var lite trasig med
<Norrland_jr> fast fixat nu tydligen
<dagon_> amelia: vad är felet?
<dagon_> ser normalt ut här iaf
<amelia> dagon_: jag vet inte, jag driftar inte dne sidan.
<amelia> dagon_: det lagade sig igen..
<dagon_> du laddade säkert en cache av den :P
<phnom> Självhelande hemsidor, web 3.0?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Visst borde man kunna göra en ISO-fil direkt av en kopieringsskyddad skiva?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: vet inte, har inga kopieringsskyddade skivor
<Umeaboy> Okej. Så du har aldrig ägt en XP-skiva då?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: nej
<HeMan> Umeaboy: jag har inte kört Windows sedan förra årtusendet
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Gormatjoff> Inte ens genom någon VM?
<HeMan> jag har hjälpt till att sätta upp en vm som kört windows, men jag har aldrig använt windowsen innuti
<Gormatjoff> bra gjort :) kan vara svårt att komma ifrån Windows på vissa saker
<HeMan> jag har kört webmail mot en exchange-server, men det tycker jag inte är att köra windows... :)
<Gormatjoff> hehe
<HeMan> jag har däremot certifierat mig på NT 3.51
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> nu får jag röka ett par dagar
<dagon_> så går det när man snusar sönder läppen :/
<Dynamite> du har väl fler än en läpp?!
<dagon_> oh, jäklar vad det tog fart nu
<dagon_> la prillan på vänster sida
<dagon_> man nästan känner nikotinet rusa
<Dynamite> människor..
<dagon_> ja, de borde utrotas
<dagon_> tacka vet jag datorer
<Dynamite> jag menade att din lösning på att snusat sönder läppen är att flytta snuset.
<Dynamite> Känns som du inte lärde dig en läxa. =)
<dagon_> :P
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Barre> HeMan: ping
<dagon_> pong?
<Barre> konstig route min ping tog :P
<larsemil> Barre: pong!
<andol> Nafallo: Ska inte göra ett nytt försök att svara åt Barre då? :P
<Barre> larsemil: visst var det en ZTE Blade Orange San Fransisco du hade?
<larsemil> Barre: indeed
<Barre> larsemil: bra eller anus?
<larsemil> Barre: jag är väldigt nöjd. förutom kameran. den är värre än anus
<Barre> larsemil: men helt ärligt, det är den på Desire också...
<explorer> "But I like anus!"  // Marilyn Manson
<dagon_> kameran är fan bra på desire
<dagon_> ingen studiokamera men den är mer än godkänd
<Barre> larsemil: men det funkar att "dokumentera" viktiga händelser med? alltså där innehållsvärdet i bilden är viktigare än kvaliten och/eller konstnärligheten?
<Barre> larsemil: vad gav du för den?
<Barre> dagon_: jag är inte nöjd med kameran på min desire, långt ifrån nöjd...
<phnom> Om man är medlem i www-data, borde man inte rimligtvis kunna göra rm på saker som är ägda av www-data då?
<Barre> phnom: om gruppen www-data har rättigheter till det så ja, men inte annars
<Norrland_jr> phnom: de beror på hur filrättigheterna ser ut för de filerna
<dagon_> Barre: hoppsan, jag har tagit rätt fina foton med min även med dålig belysning
<Barre> dagon_: då är det väl jag som gör fel :) (det är alltid ett finger ivägen, men när jag vänder kameran för att kolla på linsen så ser jag inget finger där, väldigt konstigt ;P)
<dagon_> haha
<phnom> Såhär ser rättigheterna ut: -rwxrwxr-x 1 www-data www-data
<dagon_> jag upplevde samma problem
<Barre> dagon_: sen kan det vara så att jag även har en iPhone4 med mig förjämnan, och det är skillnad (tar emot att säga det, men så är det), vilket gör att jag oftast använder den isådant fall....
 * dagon_ slår Barre på fingrarna
<larsemil> Barre: nej. jag använder inte kameran alls.
<larsemil> Barre: är det inte strålande sol så går det inte att fota med den
<larsemil> Barre: jag gav 1280kr
<Barre> ohh... ok.... det var ju illa....
<dagon_> jisses
<Barre> larsemil: var det med eller utan abbonemang?
<dagon_> min farsas se k700 är tom. bättre då
<larsemil> http://medborgarskolan.se/Templates/Pages/Arrangement.aspx?aid=484977&mid=180&sgid=14
<larsemil> Barre: köpte från UK. Sanfransicon finns inte i sverige. så med kontantkort som var laddat med 10£ som man måste betala.
<phnom> Och förresten, jag försöker använda vim över ssh men när jag är i insert mode och använder piltangenterna så går den ur insert mode och muppar sig, går det att fixa? :)
<Barre> larsemil: ic
<Barre> länk var du köpte den skulle uppskattas larsemil :) (sen skall jag lämna dig ifred)
<larsemil> Barre: men zte blade finns ju i sverige. telia och tele2 säljer den. lite annan skärm men i övrigt lik SF.
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh
<larsemil> Barre: av min goda vän som knallade in i butik i london och köpte den. :)
<larsemil> Barre: men om man köper den i frinland så får man bättre kamera. i den sitter det 5mp.
<Barre> larsemil: skysst... nummret till honom då? ;P (sköja bara)
<speedxcore> larsemil: då är den ju värsta billig
<speedxcore> larsemil: nästan som en samsung galaxy
<Norrland_jr> vad är de för mysko om man får detta felmeddelande i ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/552896/
<larsemil> speedxcore: mjo. fast lite trögare.
<EAG_> kommer zte bladen få 2.2?
<dagon_> Norrland_jr: aids
<larsemil> EAG_: nej. men jag har det.
<dagon_> Norrland_jr: jag hade kört den där raden :P
<kodein> Norrland_jr: prova att göra som det står?
<EAG> larsemil: du har lagt in det själv?
<larsemil> EAG: prexis
<EAG> ah.. funkar prima? jag funderar på att köpa en själv nämlinge
<larsemil> till 98% prima. någon liten småbugg. men det kommer från att det är en gammal kernel. men de räknar med att ZTE ska släppa såsen till den kernel som är i deras builds och då kan man sen få en stabil 2.2a. Förresten så har de bootat 2.3 på telefonen också. :D
<EAG> den verkar rätt prisvärd
<EAG> appråpå android så är jag lagom trött på desiren... 38 MB apps på telefonen men allt minne är slut ändå
<EAG> vad pågår...
<larsemil> EAG: men den har en vettig kamera
<larsemil> Barre: men har inte du feletoner i överflöd?
<laddy> hur cpierar man all text med nano
<laddy> copy
<Barre> larsemil: det är till äldsta tjejen som måste (och då menar jag MÅSTE) ha en smart-phone, för jag är bara dum i huvudet och fattar ingenting, en gammal stofil som inte hänger med, för att citera henne: du é ba för mycke! du fatta ju nada ba, jag lixom ba måååste ha, alla andra har ju, asså... *suck*
<larsemil> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+select+all+text+with+nano
<larsemil> Barre:  ge henne din ifail då!
<Barre> larsemil: arbetsredskap
<larsemil> laddy: dnen där länken var till dig
<larsemil> Barre: hero?
<larsemil> Barre: hur gammal är hon?
<laddy> larsemil nu var du rolig
<Barre> larsemil: ligger på listan över tänkbara alternativ, hon är 12
<Barre> PRE-TEEN = JobbigtSomFeckers
<Barre> larsemil: hero, känns lite så där... trög om inte annat...
<larsemil> Barre: haha jag har jobbat med 12åringar när jag var elevassistent. hade ansvar för bråkiga pojkar... men så började jag med "om ni jobbar hårt nu och näst alektion så kan vi programmera efter lunch" och det fungerade finfint.
<Barre> larsemil: mmm.. mutor går alltid.. därav sitter jag och letar upp en ny telefon till henne
<larsemil> Barre: :) min femåring försöker för fullt få en egen. eller en tv.
<EAG> pre-smartphone nokia 6680? lär barnen den ädla konsten tålamod
<Barre> larsemil: min 6-åring skrev HTC Desire högst upp på julklappslistan denna jul... hon blev besviken
<Barre> EAG: hahaha....
<Norrland_jr> Barre: hur ofta har du dem så långt borta att de behöver telefon när de är 6år? :)
<Barre> Norrland_jr: aldrig, därav blev det ingen telefon
<larsemil> Barre: hahaha. det ska börjas i tid. min vet bara skillnaden på telefoner som har katten och som inte har katten. (talking tom cat)
<dagon_> haha
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha
<larsemil> aja nu ska jag börja lägga lite barn och sen städa lite och sen sätte mig och jobba. någon som lekt med node.js?
<Norrland_jr> Barre: argumenterade mot varför min syster skulle ha sig en egen systemkamera. Sa att hon kunde ju låna farsans när han inte använder sin (digital systemkamerasak). Men den dög inte. De skulle vara en riktig systemkamera, för de blev bättre bilder och var roligare att ta kort med.
<EAG> dagens ungdom...
<Norrland_jr> för exakt alla expert/elgiganten reklamer som hade nån kamera med vart det ett jävla liv om att hon ville ha en sån
<larsemil> förresten. riktigt bra filmtips: max manus
<Norrland_jr> hon fyller 18 om 1mån...
<Norrland_jr> gjorde en taktisk reträtt och sade att hon skulle göra som alla andra "sluta gnäll och spara ihop till en egen då. Ingen kommer ge dig en kamera i handen oavsett hur mycket du gnäller" :P
<kodein> jag gav en systemkamera till morsan i julas :)
<kodein> helt utan att hon gnällde
<kodein> precis som med hundar är det roligare att låna andras ungar än att själv ha, för övrigt.
<kodein> man kan göra det roliga, och låta de riktiga ägarna göra det tråkiga
<EAG> nån som vet om det är invecklat att skriva html5-kod som offlinelagrar data från ett formulär och sen synkar till en server?
<kodein> nä, inte invecklat. snarare omöjligt
<Recordable> Är det nån som vet något om "connection failed because of invalid VPN secrets"? Anslutningen fungerade igår
<ePax> Asså det här är bara föööööööörrr kul.... android med XBMC app kopplat till XBMC på burken... video pausas då man pratar i telefon :D
<ePax> the shit
<ePax> :)
<fjorgynn> why is the telecomix dns good?
<cahoot> bekås itts swedish?
<EAG> kodein: så vad är html5 offline storage då?
<kodein> något som knappt stöds.
<EAG> ok..
<virtuald> fjorgynn: pratar du svenska?
<kodein> tror jag. annars är det säkert inte invecklat alls
<fjorgynn> virtuald: yes, I do
<virtuald> men skriva på svenska var lite svårare :
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> googlade telecomix dns och de utger sig för att skapa en censursäker dns
<kodein> det är ju bra om statens censurbyrå skulle få för sig att spärra imdb
<virtuald> varför skulle de göra det?
<cahoot> filmcensuren är väl precis nerlagd?
<Barre> mm... tro det faktiskt var 1-januari iår (även om den har varit mer eller mindre oanvändbar under många år)..
<kodein> för att det är den enda censur vi har haft...
<kodein> hur är det, mad max 1 är väl fortfarande förbjuden att visas på tv och bio i sverige? :)
<kodein> (åas är den något sämre än tvåan, men förvisso bättre än thunderdome)
<Hoxx> varför e mad max 1 förbjuden??
<cptblood> jag har en kompis dator som kör ubuntu 10.10 där han på nåt sätt tagit bort översta "menyn" på programmen, det vill säga den listen där minimera, stäng å maximera fönstret finns, hur får man tillbaka den?
<kodein> den är ju våldsam!
<kodein> aha, beslutet upphävdes 2005
<kodein> "Statens biografbyrå beslöt vid sina granskningar 1980, 1982 och 1983 att filmen inte får visas offentligt i Sverige, trots distributörens förkortningar. Beslutet gällde fram till år 2005."
<kodein> jag tror ju att det är för att skurkarna kör på Max bäbis.
<Hoxx> aah
<kodein> men jag kan nog ändå inte minnas att jag sett den på tv nån gång. däremot har ju road warrior och thunderdome visats x antal gånger
<Hoxx> road warrior e fina grejer
<cptblood> är inte mad max 1 lite dålig i jämförelse med 2an?
<Hoxx> imo jo
<kodein> viss skillnad i budget.
<cptblood> btw, om nån har en lösning på mitt problem så tas de tacksamt emot
<cptblood> jo
<Kurdistan> hur mår folket idag?
<kodein> vi är rasande över betjäningen på den här restaurangen.
<Kurdistan> kodein, ajdå. tråkigt att höra. :)
<Hoxx> cptblood: kanske om man byter theme? ja vet inte, ja e inte så bra på ubuntu :D
<cptblood> får testa de, lite knepigt tycker jag allt det är dock :)
<kodein> jag tror det slutade med att jag byggde en ny panel när jag tog bort min.
<cptblood> kodein: svar t mig?
<Philip5> pysslar ni med då?
<Hoxx> cptblood: finns nog säkert folk som kan hjälpa dej här bara dom vaknar ;)
<larsemil> jag ska sätta mig och koda lite i node.js <- serverbaserat javascript
<larsemil> oGG: när åker vi till sthlm?
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/ubuntu-developers-talk-unity-and-why-its-going-to-rock-in-natty-video/     intressant.
<larsemil> bamsefar: pratat med din polers?!
<speedxcore> En dum fråga jag har: Tänk att jag har 2datorer. Dator1 har mkt ram, dator2 har lite ram. Om jag skapar en ramdisk på dator1, som jag sen mountar som en swap-partition på dator2. Tänk att jag kör gigabit på lan. Borde jag inte få en ganska snabb swap då. Jag menar knappast flera ms i söktid som en hd, även om lanet lagar ner oerhört.
<speedxcore> Jag vill helt enkelt utnyttja oanvänt ram på datorer med mkt ram på mitt lan.
<speedxcore> Jag vill att datorerna ska dela på ram
<speedxcore> istället för swappa ska dom börja köra en annan dators ram
<Philip5> kommer gå galet långsamt
<speedxcore> "The unaligned 4K write latency on the 120GB Corsair F120 measured 0.263ms,"  mitt gigabit lan ger mig, 0.024ms i ping till den andra datorn
<speedxcore> Philip5: förstår du hur jag tänker nu?
<Philip5> att du ska ha swapen på en annan disk över ett nätverk
<speedxcore> Philip5: det kommer gå mkt segare än vanligt ram
<speedxcore> Philip5: nej på en annan dators RAM
<speedxcore> Philip5: RAMDISK
<Philip5> oavsett så är det nätet som är flaskhalsen
<speedxcore> ja men det kommer vara bättre än att swappa lokalt
<Philip5> knappast
<speedxcore> stämmer inte min teori, förklara gärna för mig.
<speedxcore> en normal sata hårdisk har väl c:a 10ms i söktid
<Philip5> du får testa så får du iaf ett experiment
<chees> nån som kan gpimp bra de bild programet
<speedxcore> mitt lan har 0.024ms i söktid, den andra dators ram går att äta i ns
<Philip5> chees: fråga frågan istället så kanske den som kan det lite även kan just det du undrar
<speedxcore> en roundtrip skulle vara lätt snabbare än lokal sata swap
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: hur tänker du montera upp minnet på dator2 från dator1 isf?
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: det vet jag inte än
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: om det går via grub eller fstab, så den vägen. annars via iscsi
<Norrland_jr> tänk på att de kan bli endel overhead oavsett vad du väljer för metod
<chees> hur ändra man i den så man kan skriva
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: ja det vet jag
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: men jag är bara uteefter att få en slags snabbare swap
<larsemil> iscsi är snabbare än nfs. iaf på mina burkar
<Philip5> chees: hur menar du? hur man skapar text i en gimpbild?
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: I teorin borde ramet på dator1 gå snabbare än sata hdd på dator2.
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: även med roundtrip in gigabit lan inräknat
<chees> ja
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: kan de nog vara
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: swappning går ofta segt pga söktid och inte pga bandbreddsbrist, som jag förstått det.
<Philip5> chees: du klickar på ikonen "A" i verktygsfältet och sedan skriver du det som ska stå för text i fönstret som kommer upp
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: ofta kan ju en dator bli hysteriskt seg bara för att den swappar 100MB
<speedxcore> om det vore 100MB random access på en annan maskin så =)
<Norrland_jr> mjo
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: tror du jag är "ute och cyklar" eller är det värt ett experiment
<Norrland_jr> har inte kännt av några större problem med 4gb ddr2 ram änsålänge i desktopbruk :)
<chees> tack
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: de går säkert att utföra. Men vet inte hur svårt de skulle vara att testa ifall de är värt det i slutändan
<chees> den openoffice osm följer med ubuntu är den hela paketet?
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: hehe inte jag heller. Men jag skulle mkt gärna "dela" ramet i min desktopburk, med lite sunkburkar i testmiljö. Jag använder inte allt ram, och det finns ofta över.
<Philip5> chees: man kan installerar de delar som eventuellt inte kommer med vid start
<Philip5> chees: alla finns tillgängliga
<chees> oki
<chees> eller är den där
<chees> libeffice bättre?
<chees> libeoffice
<cahoot> än så länge samma sak
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: skulle vara najs med 12GB i workstation sen.. kunde ett par vps servers (utvecklingsmiljöer) sno lite ram om dom behövde nån gång.
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: mkt ram på ett lan är ju helt oanvänt
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: eller så får du tänka om. Installera allt på en eller flera burkar som du kör klustrat, så att alla delar allt minne och cpu. Sen får du köra nån terminallösning för desktopburken :)
<Haffe> Har ni koll på hårdvara?
<Haffe> När jag senast köpte datan så var Thermalright XP-120 den häftigaste kylaren man kunde ha.
<Haffe> Vad ska man ha idag?
<Norrland_jr> Haffe: den är nog inte så dålig idag heller :P. Sålänge den passar med den nya socketen på moderkortet
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: men måste jag inte ha specialkodade program för ett kluster?
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: jag kan iofs köra xen och live migrera osv osv.
<speedxcore> Haffe: du ska ha en som gör jobbet.
<Haffe> Norrland_jr: Fast min XP-120 sitter i en annan dator.
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: finns vmware esxi (vet inte om den stöder klustring) eller xen
<speedxcore> Haffe: vad ska du göra? klocka?  ska det vara tyst?
<speedxcore> Haffe: vilken cpu?
<speedxcore> Norrland_jr: xen och esx stödjer
<speedxcore> tror inte esxi gör det
<Norrland_jr> speedxcore: mm, var väl min tanke
<Haffe> speedxcore: Tyst.
<Haffe> C2D E8200
<speedxcore> Haffe: ska du klocka?
<Haffe> Det tror jag inte.
<Haffe> CNPS7700-AL verkar helt ok.
<speedxcore> Haffe: då går det med deras stockkylare
<speedxcore> Haffe: den är bra
<speedxcore> Haffe: sån har jag
<Haffe> speedxcore: JAg har ingen stockkylare.
<Haffe> Den följde inte med.
<speedxcore> Haffe: asså ska du inte klocka köp billigaste skit
<speedxcore> det funkar
<speedxcore> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/87204-titan_cpu-kylare-socket_775 funkar säkert
<Norrland_jr> Haffe: går säkert hitta nån som har stockkylare över
<Kurdistan> guys ha det bäst. gone!
<cptblood> skulle testa joomla, installerade apache2 å php5, vad mer kan man behöva för å komma åt index.php i /var/www ? nu vill den ladda hem filen bara ist för å visa
<Norrland_jr> cptblood: kolla din apache.conf så att den lyssnar på .php i /var/www
<cptblood> Norrland_jr: hur gör jag de?
<Norrland_jr> tror den kan vara ställd på .htm .html by default
<cahoot> installerade du php5 eller apache-modulen?
<chees> gimp vill inte spara migg arbeta i annat format nån som vet va de kan vara?
<cptblood> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Norrland_jr> öppnar /etc/apache2/apache.conf tror jag det är i en textredigerare
<cptblood> jepp, done Norrland_jr
<cptblood> å sen? :)
<Norrland_jr> kolla om de finns nån sektion som beskriver /var/www
<cptblood> /var not found
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> var längesen jag meckade apache
<cahoot> det är inte  libapache2-mod-php5  du ska ha?
<Norrland_jr> DirectoryIndex index.html kan det stå tex
<Norrland_jr> om du ändrar html till .php så :)
<cptblood> hittar nada på dom
<Norrland_jr> exakt var i filen vet jag inte
<cptblood> cahoot: libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<cptblood> ok
<chees> nån som kan gimp bra?
<chees> den vill bara spara  allt som .xcf
<chees> och inte + jpeg eller . pan som ja vill
<cptblood> hittade inte nån referens till de i apache2.conf Norrland_jr
<Norrland_jr> cptblood: okej, kan inte hjälpa dig då. Du får söka lite, kanske finns nån joomla + apache guide
<larsemil> börjar äntligen få lite ordning på min klonade server...
<cptblood> ok, lugnt Norrland_jr, tror problemet ligger i brist på php5 visningsmetod dock
<larsemil> sliter med vad jag hoppas är mitt sista problem..
<cptblood> hur vet jag ifall php är laddat btw?
<gusnan> chees, i spara-dialogen, längst ner borde du ha en "Välj filtyp", har du varit där och undersökt?
<chees> ja
<chees> men den vill bra spara det som xcf ändå
<chees> fan va jobbigt program :P
<chees> hittar inte ens där man kan infoga bild och ställa in bild sizen sj
<cahoot> pebcak
<chees> vadå
<larsemil> chees: bild > skala.
<larsemil> chees: vill du spara som .jpg så döp bara om till .jpg
<chees> ok
<chees> ska se
<chees> vet du hur man infogar bild?
<fjorgynn> noob
<cahoot> edit->paste (as)?
<chees> ok
<chees> aja får kolla
<chees> får in bilden men får inte ändrat size
<chees> eller plasera där ja vill ha den
<cptblood> funka när jag la index.php i en subdir fr /var/www
<cahoot> klistra in som lager? skala lager? flytta lager?
<chees> fick till det ok nu
<chees> tack
<cahoot> att klaga på ett verktyg man inte ansträngt sig för att lära sig använda väcker ingen särskild sympati
<cHarNe2> min hårddisk börjar låta som en marakkas :D
<cahoot> samba?
<larsemil> identiska configs för två mailservers. fungerar på den ena men inte den andra...
<cHarNe2> identiska?
<cHarNe2> då borde det väll funka
<larsemil> det kan man tycka
<larsemil> command line usage error. Command output: Fatal: Missing destination argument
<larsemil> Barre: du har lekt lite postfix... what you say?
<cptblood> vad beror "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" när jag kör "mysql -u root -p"?
<johanbr> larsemil: när skriver den det där?
<larsemil> johanbr: Jan 11 20:30:05 meanwhile postfix/pipe[23648]: EF5022BA1EE: to=<emil@larsemil.se>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.16, delays=0.09/0/0/0.07, dsn=5.3.0, status=bounced (command line usage error. Command output: Fatal: Missing destination argument )
<johanbr> har aldrig sett det där felet själv... så jag skulle gissa att det kommer från dovecot
<cptblood> nvm min fråga :p
<larsemil> johanbr: inte jag heller. sjuka är ju att jag kopierat både postfix och dovecotfilerna från en fungerande dator
<johanbr> samma versioner av postfix och dovecot?
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: inte missat nån adress eller så i nån conffil?
<ePax> larsemil, Vad har du för utgående server? pop what?
<ePax> eller smtp menar jag
<larsemil> ePax: det har väl inte med saken att göra? jag försöker ta imot mail
<ePax> ok
<larsemil> skicka mail går bra
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: brandvägg?
<larsemil> Norrland_jr: nej
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Norrland_jr> dns? :)
<larsemil> problemet är ju efter att mailet nått servern...
<Norrland_jr> ah okej
<johanbr> larsemil, prova igen efter att du kört "postconf -vv" och se om den ger några fler detaljer
<larsemil> johanbr: http://pastebin.com/eq9H1kyp
<johanbr> hur ser din main.cf ut?
<larsemil> johanbr: likadan som min fungerande server? :D
<larsemil> johanbr: vänta en sekund
<larsemil> johanbr: http://pastebin.com/bbNF8s7s
<johanbr> larsemil: varför får du ett fel från dovecot om du levererar med procmail?
<johanbr> m.a.o, hur kommer dovecot in i bilden?
<larsemil> johanbr: smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot ??
<johanbr> ahhh :)
<larsemil> johanbr: virtual_transport = dovecot
<johanbr> larsemil: har du en dovecot-rad i master.cf ?
 * gorgo humlar
<gorgo> Philip5: hur e det med kde mannen ? :)
<larsemil> johanbr: flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -d ${recipient}
<larsemil> johanbr: dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -d ${recipient}
<bamsefar> larsemil: Oi!
<johanbr> larsemil: jag skulle gissa på att det är den raden som på nåt sätt ger dig problem
<johanbr> men jag har aldrig använt dovecot, så vet inte exakt vad
<madbear> varför smashar björn borg min stack?
<madbear> *** stack smashing detected ***:
<larsemil> johanbr: men det sjuka är ju att det fungerar på min andra server. :D
<johanbr> larsemil: jo, det är ju skumt...
<larsemil> måste vara något annat som inte är likadant, utanför configfilerna
<Norrland_jr> johanbr: kollat så den verkligen läser mot rätt konfigfiler?
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: ^
<Norrland_jr> såklart :<
<larsemil> Norrland_jr: ja
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Norrland_jr> vill inte dumförklara. Bara eliminera möjliga fel :)
<larsemil> annars hade det inte kommit så här långt ens.
<andol> amelia: Vad har du nu gjort med www.dn.se? :)
<larsemil> andol: kan du ditt postfixande?
<andol> larsemil: Fixar husbehoven i alla fall·
<larsemil> har två servrar som har samma set med configfiler för postfix och dovecot. men den ena får cperror när den ska ta imot mail och på den andra fungerar det.
<larsemil> Jan 11 21:16:16 meanwhile postfix/pipe[27416]: 39E052BA1F1: to=<emil@larsemil.se>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.09, delays=0.03/0.01/0/0.05, dsn=5.3.0, status=bounced (command line usage error. Command output: Fatal: Missing destination argument )
<larsemil> andol: ^
<andol> larsemil: Jorå serru, verkar som om du saknar ett argument :P
<andol> larsemil: I övrigt så har jag ingen direkt erfarenhet utav att integrerera med dovecot vad gällande annat än SASL:en för smtp auth.
<andol> larsemil: Fast visst, får jag se på confen kanske jag kan sluta mig till något.
<larsemil> andol: http://pastebin.com/AV5rn0cg
<larsemil> andol: men det sjuka är att det fungerar på maskina men inte maskinb
<andol> larsemil: Nej, ringer inga omedelbara klockor.
<ePax> Någon som har nån android pad? nöjd missnöjd?
<antii> ePax: #swedroid
<ePax> meh samma folk där som här typ
<ePax> :D
<backspace> Jag skulle nog vänta ett litet tag innan man skaffar en eventuell platta med Android.
<backspace> Vänta ut de första måndagsexen.
<Haffe> Hur bra fungerar android med större skärmar?
<antii> ePax: avvakta på 3.0
<Haffe> Det verkar jobbigt att behöva optimera för både 1.5" skärm och 10" skärm.
<ePax> antii: mmmm vill ha typ fjärrkontroll till min lilla media burk så kom jag på att det skulle funka bra med android platta
<antii> =p
<antii> 3.0 blir mer anpassat för tablets
<larsemil> andol: well tack. det är ett riktigt cp felmeddelande måste jag säga..
<Laban> Hur ändrar man tjockleken på fönsterborden i Ubuntu? Den är riktigt gnällig om man vill ändra storlek på ett fönster, måste hitta rätt pixel att dra i.
<larsemil> haha det där stör jag mig också på som fasikens
<larsemil> Laban: metacity
<larsemil> haha
<ePax> hittade en skit billigt android pad på siba för typ 1200
<larsemil> Laban: https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/160311/comments/11
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult [please no more comments; patches welcome] (affects: 412) (dups: 15) (heat: 1976)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<larsemil> ePax: zte light?
<ePax> kostar lika mycket som dinovo mini fjärrkontroll
<ePax> larsemil, Nej nån Limited label... ingen aning vad det är :D
<ePax> made in Zimbabwe kanske
<ePax> (;
<larsemil> ePax: om man kunde få in 2.2 på den så hade det varit najs. googla lite!
<larsemil> går inte att köra android market på den t.ex.
<Barre> har du problems med en postfix larsemil ?
<ePax> larsemil, Följande appar finns installerade: And Appstore, Audio player, Browser, Calculater,
<larsemil> Barre: ja jag är helt gråtfärdig
<ePax> appstore kanske är android market bara att dom har skrivit fel
<larsemil> ePax: nej
<larsemil> ePax: http://www.swedroid.se/forum/showthread.php?t=27581
<ePax> larsemil, vad kör du för os?
<ePax> där du har postfix
<Barre> larsemil: det är inte så att det är ett tabulering/indent fel i master.cf som spökar bara?
<ePax> asså vad är appstore nu :S
<larsemil> ePax: ubuntu
<larsemil> Barre: har md5sumat master.cf på två maskiner. på den ena fungerar det, på den andra inte
<Barre> larsemil: postfix och dovecot, och du är säker på att det är postfix??
<Laban> Det där löste ju problemet. Tackar larsemil
<ePax> larsemil, vad är det för namnserve du använder för din mail server? larsemil.se eller mail.larsemil.se och typ smtp.gmail.com som utgående server?
<larsemil> ePax: jag förstår inte frågan?
<Laban> Får du något felmeddelande att gå på ePax?
<larsemil> Barre: wtf nu fungerade det.
<Barre> it's the force
<ePax> larsemil, då så
<Laban> :D
 * Laban hatar mailservrar, de är krångliga.... men har ändå lyckats med en bunt Postfixar.
<larsemil> Barre: scp -r på etc/dovecot och etc/postfix.. tror det bara var en utan -r gjorde förut. var inte jag som gjorde den
<Barre> larsemil: toppen...
<larsemil> bah. slösat hela kvällen på det här
<larsemil> sova! imorgon skidor
<larsemil> du Barre
<Barre> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> sov så gott! det var din karma som fick det att fungera
<Barre> hahaha... natti natti
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<antii> Barre: =P
<EAG> haha har ni testat att låta google goggles lösa sudoku?
<Barre> nä... "ses" i mörrn
<cHarNe2> EAG: nee nukar det? :P
<EAG> ja jag testade precis!
<cHarNe2> :D
<EAG> riktigt häftigt :)
<cHarNe2> blir te o testa imorrn
<EAG> går fort också
 * gorgo vräker i sig popcornen
<Haffe> Party?
<gorgo> ja själv :P
<gorgo> eller här på irc
<gorgo> hehe
<Gormatjoff> jag är med på irc-fest.. är jäkligt uttråkad :/
<Haffe> The party is in you.
<gorgo> hehe
 * gorgo skruar upp musiken
<gorgo> headbangar
<gorgo> :P
<Haffe> Partystämningen är maximal.
 * Haffe dansar på bordet.
<gorgo> lol
 * gorgo tar en svängom med katten som sover på stolen
 * Gormatjoff sparkar lite på hunden som sover i fotändan av sängen.
<gorgo> :D
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Jag tänker på katten när vi var i sommarstugan.
<Haffe> Han kom och klagade när timern på ugnen löste ut.
<Haffe> Det tyckte han inte om.
<gorgo> hehe
<zChris> Haffe, sommarkatt?
<gorgo> våran katt brukar ha autoban i hallen, men nu har hon mest sovit idag
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> man blir törstig av popcorn
<Haffe> zChris: Nej.
<Haffe> Han följde med tillbaka igen.
<zChris> Haffe: Va bra.
<barzam> hej kanalen!
<amelia> hej barzam
<gorgo> ne godnatt alla
<Haffe> *gäsp*
<barzam> verkar lugnt här :)
<dardan> aa det verkar det haha :D
<dardan> hmm lite svenskar som verkar använda ubuntu..
<barzam> det är inte year of the linux desktop än, så vi avvaktar lite :)
<Haffe> year of the linux desktop = current_year ++
<Gormatjoff> Det är tragiskt
<Gormatjoff> har ni sett ubuntu bugg #!?
<Gormatjoff>  #1*
<dardan> nopp? vad e det för bug?
<andol> Gormatjoff: Ja, och?
<Gormatjoff>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 614) (heat: 3074)" [High,New]
<dagon_> :p
<barzam> vad är problemet med den?
<dardan> haha
<Gormatjoff> andol: Ingenting, bara "humor"
<dardan> hmm, någon här som har provat macbuntu?
<barzam> har aldrig använt mac faktiskt
<Gormatjoff> jag har nog provat det
<dardan> aha, mac har skönt GUI, macbuntu är ett tema du laddar ner till ubuntu :)
<dardan> ifall ni vill att ert ubuntu ska se ut som en mac..
<Gormatjoff> i några minuter, gick tillbaka sedan till "orginal"
<dardan> orginala?
<Gormatjoff> Ja.. bara något basic-tema för ubuntu .)
<dardan> aha :) gillar macbuntu temat..
<dardan> en fråga? kör ni svensk eller engelskt ubuntu?
<barzam> alltid engelskt
<dardan> gött (Y)
<barzam> kör iof inte ubuntu utan arch, men det är ju samma sak där
<dardan> aha, okej :D
<Gormatjoff> kör också engelskt.. min flickvän fick svenskt dock.. blir typ helt fel när jag sitter vid den :P
<barzam> det jobbiga med svenskt OS är att felmeddelanden inte går att googla lika lätt
<barzam> också att man-sidor är dåligt översatta
<Gormatjoff> Det är ju bra för mer "casual"användare dock.. som kanske inte googlar i samma utsträckning som vi
<dagon_> såja
<dagon_> nu tar det väl hus i helvete
<gusnan> dagon_, avslutningen var väl lite onödig...
<dagon_> kanske men jag hoppas att folk kan dra parallellerna
<backspace> Ingen kommer ju "erkänna" att den har fel. Så varför inte bara avsluta det hela och låta fanatikerna förstöra för ubuntu-se. Vet att jag inte kommer registrera mig där och jag skulle nog aldrig råda något att göra det heller. Bättre att logga in här om det skulle vara något.
<dagon_> bättre det
<backspace> Alternativt söka sig till det engelskspråkiga forumet.
<dagon_> gusnan: tog bort det fallifall
<dagon_> man vet aldrig om folks hjärnor itne funkar som de ska
<barzam> jo det börjar spåra ut på ubuntu-se nu
<gusnan> :)
<dagon_> vill inte bli anklagad för att vara nazist så det var för min egen del :P
<gusnan> Lätt att dom _bara_ ser det om du slänger med nåt sånt, och då helt struntar i resten av texten.
<dagon_> jo, det forumet har nog gjort sitt
<backspace> Det är väl lite dumt att säga. Det finns väl hopp, dock kommer det alltid finnas folk som är inskränkta och hellre sänker skeppet än seglar iväg med det tillsammans med andra oliktänkade.
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> nu snöar det också..
<bittin>  fan skärmen på min dator pajade :(
<backspace> Mycket tråkigt & tråkigt.
<dagon_> hmm, det är 0.6 °C. hoppas det håller sig så hela natten
<bittin> ja plasten på en eeepc borde inte bara lossna efter 2år
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur går det?
<maxjezy> har du gjort nått?
<dagon_> nej, nu har jag ju fått kriga
<dagon_> har inte fått någon ro i hjärnan
<maxjezy> okej, varför kriga?
<bittin> tror jag ska stänga av den och backuppa och lämna in den dagarna som kommer och hoppas min förskring till 2012 hjälper
<Kurdistan> dagon vännen varför skrev du så?
<dagon_> för nu är jag trött på det
<Kurdistan> fasiken er gräl kommer aldrig ta slut
<dagon_> peetra: :(
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag tycker du ska ge upp det där för ett tag om det känns svårt
<maxjezy> att modellera efter referensfoton suger hest-get!
<dagon_> jo tack
<maxjezy> om du vill kan du få en fil av mig istället
<dagon_> har kollat 5 delar av hans guide
<Kurdistan> dagon_, det är sedan klumpigt formulerat eller så är det exakt så du känner att du pga medlem kan hata en dist.
<dagon_> och jag fattar inte hur han får ihop det
<backspace> Låser aldrig några moderatorer trådar eller något hos "er"?
<maxjezy> bilen är svår, gör en lättare
<maxjezy> tex lamboghini
<Kurdistan> jag har blivit illa bemöt i diverse irc-kanaler. ska jag börja hata disten för fåtal individers brister?
<dagon_> nu vet du hur jag känner
<maxjezy> jag har en setup med referensbiler av blueprint
<dagon_> nja, volvo 140 ;)
<dagon_> där har vi en lätt bil
<maxjezy> näe, den är inte så lätt
<dagon_> det är en skolåda
<maxjezy> men att göra den bra
<maxjezy> lättare att köra efter blueprints
<maxjezy> och bilar utan homosexuella former
<dagon_> haha
<Kurdistan> mycket bra av dig dagon_ att ta bort inlägget. tumme upp!
<dagon_> peetra tog bort det..
<yeager> bra
<dagon_> det kan ju diskuteras
<yeager> diskutera rätt saker i rätt forum
<maxjezy> dagon_, så här ska det se ut http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9638/0000k.png
<maxjezy> innan man ens börjar
<Kurdistan> peetra gjorde i alla fall rätt.
<maxjezy> 100 procent proportneligt enlig lag
<dagon_> maxjezy: där snackar vi referens :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, om du vill testa nån gång så kan jag lägga upp den
<dagon_> sure
<maxjezy> en perfekt referens att träna efter
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> och en bra bil att rendera
<Kurdistan> pojkar och bilar. :)
<Norrland_jr> alltså..
<backspace> Jaså?
<Norrland_jr> känns nästan som om plun inte fick bestämma tillräckligt i sandlådan som liten eller nått o.O
<zChris> moget Norrland_jr moget
<Kurdistan> Norrlands Guld vem vet han kanske var poppis hos tjejerna. :)
<Norrland_jr> :)
<dagon_> Norrland_jr: exakt min systers reaktion
<Kurdistan> :) själv blev dator-sittande aktuellt när man fick slatter - fotbollsskada. jag var en lycklig fåne då.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Norrland_jr> visst, förstår att folk kan bli lite irriterade över att man drar in fel grejer på forumet. Men man ska inte göra det till för stor grej.
<Kurdistan> Problemet är att testosteron nivån är tok hög och cybervärlden tenderar göra svensken till terminator.
<zChris> dagon_, vart är tråden?
<dagon_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=52416&p=426676
<maxjezy> dagon_, nu är det 100 % to go!
<maxjezy> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5688/testtest.png
<zChris> Norrland_jr, det är som här :P Nämner folk MS tar det hus u helvetet ;P
<maxjezy> en referensbild med
<maxjezy> som är hög upplöst
<maxjezy> kan kika in detaljer :)
<Norrland_jr> aja, nu dags att sova
<Kurdistan> :) MS är väl inget bra? Usch får magont. :P
<Kurdistan> sovgott norrland. hälsa närmaste granne :P 5 mil bort.
<zChris> Håller dock med pun om att Arch inte bör rekommenderas till en nybörjare :)
<Kurdistan> zChris, ja, den kommentaren är nog höjdpunkten. :)
<backspace> Kurdistan: Trivs bra med MS produkten Windows 7. =)
<peetra> ger man den färdiginstallerad, så är det väl ingen skillnad. ;-)
<zChris> haha roligt där dagon_, värsta förolämpningen man kan få som ubuntu användare är att bli kallad windows användare? xD
<Kurdistan> backspace, ja, så brukar ju sanna linux-vänner göra dualboota med windows. :)
<backspace> Linuxvän?
<dagon_> zChris: va? :P vilken post då? :P
<backspace> Jag kör olika miljöer.
<backspace> Vilket jag säkert tror att fler gör.
<backspace> Var sak på sin plats.
<dagon_> bra att du påminde mig backspace
<Kurdistan> backspace, okej, du är frigjord och upplyst.
<dagon_> nexenta var det ju!
<madbear> Kurdistan: jag förstår inte varför det är bättre med derivat än andra distar
<backspace> Kurdistan: Jag önskar jag vore upplyst. Bara en simpel lastbilschaufför. =/
<madbear> jag lovar, jag kan göra en ubuntu-derivatdist som är så fuckad :D
<bittin>   http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs072.snc6/168236_484873501346_605981346_6515757_4722733_n.jpg :(
<zChris> dagon_, det var på sida1 :)
<backspace> Men man gör ju sitt bästa utav att vara förnuftig. Dock flyger ju förnuftet ut genom fönstret när kvinnor "åker" bil eller när ölen insupits.
<Kurdistan> backspace, nej då, knegare som knegare.  respekt.
<zChris> snygt bittin
<Kurdistan> madbear, nu hängde jag inte med ditt resonemang som senast.
<zChris> snyggt*
<madbear> Kurdistan: vad menar du? varför är det inte strikt ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> bittin är du samma person som brukar hänga på lubuntu kanalen?
<dagon_> bittin är legion
<gusnan> lol
<Kurdistan> madbear, kanske bara jag som är trött. menar du varför jag anser att locot och de med befattning i förstahand bör ge ubuntu support?
<madbear> att rekommendera lubuntu eller arch är väl skitsamma
<bittin> Kurdistan: ja
<bittin> dagon_: :o
<bittin> zChris: ne :(
<zChris> bittin: wowar du ?
<Kurdistan> bittin, tänkte väl att ditt nick verka bekant.
<madbear> Kurdistan: jag menar lubuntu och arch är inte ubuntu
<bittin> zChris: gjorde förut
<zChris> bittin: okey vi har en i guilden som wowar och heter nått liknande :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, det stämmer, däremot är lubuntu en ubuntu derivat.
<madbear> jag kan göra en dist som heter bugguntu som bygger på ubuntu men kör bara buggade versioner av program
<madbear> rekommenderar ni den för det?
<backspace> Prova i en virtuell miljö för att lära sig reda ut buggar?
<dagon_> är inte alternate-installern textbaserad?
<Kurdistan> madbear, ja, som fan, skämt åsido nej det hade vi nog inte gjort. tycker du lubuntu är dålig eller vad är det frågan om?
<Kurdistan> lubuntu har sina brister, men det är främst lxde som projekt som behöver mogna.
<madbear> Kurdistan: nej men hajjar du vinken?
<dagon_> lxde är fint
<Kurdistan> madbear, nej, faktiskt inte. har jag eller någon annan rekommenderat någon dålig ubuntu derivat?
<madbear> Kurdistan: någon rekommenderade lubuntu och dagon_ arch
<madbear> det är ju samma sak eftersom ingen av dessa är ubuntu
<dagon_> fast..
<Kurdistan> dagon_, jag gillar lxde, men den har sina svagheter. testade med debian lxde och märkte att en del av bristerna låg där.
<dagon_> lubuntu änr väl ändå ubuntu i grund
<Kurdistan> madbear, ja, arch får man rekommendera till personer som kan handskas med systemet.
<Kurdistan> hur många ggr behöver jag upprepa mig?
<madbear> sluta skräm folk
<zChris> Kurdistan, en gång till?
<dagon_> Kurdistan: jag kör en laptop med arch + lxde. funkar finfint eftersom det sitter ett ATi Mobility 9100 IGP i den :P
<Kurdistan> dagon_, om du kollar på buggrapporterna pcmanfm och lxde så förstår du.
<yeager> finns det någon dist som kör GNOME 2.91.x än? natty har inte fått den än
<madbear> vissa säger dist X är TOKSVÅR att installera och pilla med, OCH JAG KLARADE DET!!!
<madbear> höj er till gudar :D
<Kurdistan> dagon_, okej. ett av funktionerna som jag saknar med pcmanfm är eject dvs säkerborttagning av usb-stickor etc.
<zChris> madbear, tycker du man ska rekommednera arch till en nybörjare?
<Kurdistan> har du kommit runt det problemet?
<Kurdistan> sedan spökar xarchiver i lxde det kan du se i buggrapporterna
<Kurdistan> finns massvis saker som jag kan nämna :).
<dagon_> Kurdistan: jag tror att jag har det
<Kurdistan> dagon, kan du kolla det? vore snällt.
<madbear> zChris: japp
<Kurdistan> jag menar nu inte avmontera.
<dagon_> sure
<Kurdistan> zChris, det var jag som reagerade på att dagon_ rekommendera arch till en nybörjare och plun bestämde sig för göra tråd om detta.
<zChris> Kurdistan, jag ja vet :P
<madbear> dagon_: jag menar att det kan dyka upp problem som inte har med ubuntu att göra i dessa derivat
<zChris> madbear, lal då får du stå för supporten
<madbear> zChris: precis vad jag fick göra för några veckor sen... han hade tyvärr bara fått bas installerat så fick hjälpa till med X
<Kurdistan> madbear, du kanske är erfaren, för det bör man va om man ger sig på arch. vad är då fel om man vänder sig emot detta?
<zChris> madbear, okey så han klarade det rätt bra då
<zChris> tror inte han var nybörjare då
<gusnan> hmm, jag ser att pcmanfm ska utvecklas om från grunden - Är det gammal info eller ny?
<madbear> zChris: jo han hade aldrig kört linux förutom några få timmar i skolan
<madbear> saken va att han faktiskt läste under installation(jag satt brevid och sa inte ett pip)
<Kurdistan> gusnan, skulle vara trevligt när kde och xfce släpper snart nya skarpa.
<zChris> madbear, läste vart då ? på weffen ?
<madbear> zChris: nej, i setup bara
<madbear> fattar inte vad som är svårt :S
<Kurdistan> madbear, roligt att din vän lyckades, men vår vän nybörjaren det gäller hade inte klarat av.
<Kurdistan> jag försökte förklara detta för dig senast vi diskutera.
<zChris> automountas usbminnen i arch ?
<dagon_> ja
<Kurdistan> arch=nörd varning=pojkar som vill ha sitt system efter eget behag. :)
<dagon_> Kurdistan: nope, bara "mata ut"
<Kurdistan> dagon_, okej samma sak hos dig med andra ord.
<dagon_> yes
<Kurdistan> för komma runt det hela så kan man gå via disk utiluty/diskvertyg och fixa det hela därifrån.
<zChris> dagon_, fel, man måste installera en massa först :P
<Kurdistan> om man nu inte vill terminal-trolla
<dagon_> zChris: "en massa"
<zChris> dagon_, mer än i Ubuntu iaf :P
<dagon_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#PCManFM
<zChris> Du har ett system utan grafisk användargränssnitt, och ett med grafisk användargränssnitt
<zChris> vilket är lättare för en nybörjare?
<zChris> aldrig att det är den med CLI
<dagon_> gui är lättare
<dagon_> cli är bättre
<dagon_> nyttigare even
<zChris> cli har sina användningsområden
<zChris> men är inget för en nybörjare
<dagon_> äh
<Kurdistan> zChris, vi är inne på samma banor.
<Kurdistan> trevligt att fler än ja tycker så. :)
<zChris> Kurdistan, personligen tycker jag det säger sig självt :P
<Kurdistan> zChris, ja, försök förklara det för våra arch vänner.
<zChris> dom förstår nog att det är så
<Kurdistan> jag betvivlar inte att cli är lärorikt och användarbart, men det är som nybörjare en jobbig värld.
<dagon_> det beror på hur man presenterar det
<madbear> jeeeeesus
<madbear> min farsa har suttit med ubuntu i flera år och inte användt terminalen
<Kurdistan> det är extremt sällan jag behöver använda terminalen när jag kör ubuntu och det tycker jag är bra.
<madbear> det är en skam!
<zChris> madbear, varför ska han? han är väll upptagen med bilar kanske? :P
<Kurdistan> min lillasyster som använt mac i tre år visste inte ens vad terminal var trots att osx har det med.
<Kurdistan> det säger en heldel om användarvänligheten.
<zChris> Kurdistan, jasså? :P
<dagon_> första gången jag kikade på mac osx letade jag upp terminalen det första jag gjorde
<Kurdistan> ska man börja med arch ska man ha bibel och vodkan redo.
<madbear> zChris: mmm men en sak är säker
<madbear> i slackware eller arch eller LFS behöver man knappt använda terminalen heller
<madbear> om man inte vill!
<zChris> Ska man börja med arch ska man vara inställd på att lära sig systemet och det blir mycket skriva för att få upp ett fullt fungerande GUI osv
<dagon_> så mycket är det inte
<zChris> madbear, från en default installation ?
<Kurdistan> madbear, ja ni har pacman. den är grym. men jag föredrar synaptic. :)
<dagon_> pacman + yaourt äger
<zChris> yaourt default?
<madbear> använder inte arch!
<dagon_> zChris: va?
<zChris> dagon_, menar om man måste installera det eller om det kommer med som default
<dagon_> man får visserligen själv installera det
<madbear> inget fel med det
<Kurdistan> madbear, det var ju intressant. har jag ödslat energi i onödan? :)
<Kurdistan> jag har ju åtminstone installerat arch. :P
<madbear> jag har ju installerat arch, en klasskompis påstod att det tar 2 dagar
<dagon_> hehe
<zChris> madbear, han kanske syftade på gentoo?
<madbear> så jag va ju tvungen att testa... körde väl in bas på 10 min
<madbear> zChris: nej arch
<zChris> wow
<zChris> du är min hjälte madbear
<zChris> :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, coolt och vilken installation var lättast ubuntu vs arch?
<dagon_> beror på vad du menar med "lättast" ;)
<Kurdistan> juste, mitt studentnät skulle ha svårt tillåta ren arch installation.
<zChris> Personligen har jag haft mer problem med Ubuntu än med Arch, men ubuntu är det mesta automatiserat och man får en mer komplett miljö från start
<dagon_> fast mycket skit också
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-12
<zChris> Nä
<dagon_> jo?
<zChris> nä?
<madbear> Kurdistan: beror ju på hur mycket hjärna du vill använda
<dagon_> du får ju inte själv välja hur mycket den ska mata in till dig
<madbear> det är lätt att göra rätt :D
<zChris> dagon_, nä men det är inte mycket skit om du frågar mig
<zChris> Hur mycket tar en ubuntu installation btw?
<dagon_> nä men man får ju en massa program man aldrig använder
<Kurdistan> zChris, diskussionen var inte vilket system som är stabilast utan vilken som är användarvänlig. så länge man inte leker alldeles för mycket med ubuntu är den kanon stabil.
<zChris> en massa vet jag inte
<zChris> en del ja
<zChris> Kurdistan, inte när det ska installeras har jag märkt!
<Kurdistan> madbear, jag är ganska intelligent har jag fått höra, men här är jag nog rätt så dum. :)
<Kurdistan> zChris, installationen har det aldrig gått fel för mig eller de burkar jag installerat på.
<Kurdistan> blivit en hel del.
<madbear> Kurdistan: att installera linux handlar ju inte om att vara smart
<zChris> Kurdistan, sicket tur, för mig har ubuntu aldrig installerat utan en hängning och ombränning :)
<madbear> LFS tar tid, speciellt på en gammal burk
<madbear> läser man inte instruktionerna kan det gå fel
<Kurdistan> zChris, synd. kanske hårdvarufel eller att du bränner skivan på för hög hast.?
<zChris> Kurdistan, nej nej
<zChris> Kurdistan, till slut får man ju in ubuntu
<zChris> en gång var jag tvungen att installera genom Wuuubi
<Kurdistan> madbear, exakt. vem orkar lära sig komma ihåg alla kommandon? periodiska systemet är roligare. :)
<madbear> man lär sig ju iaf hur skiten fungerar
<Kurdistan> madbear, om ditt mål med ditt användande är och ha koll på allt etc så go for it.
<Kurdistan> jag har inte den tiden att lägga på ett os eller dist.
<madbear> Kurdistan: jag anser att många bör ha bättre koll på hur datorn fungerar
<Kurdistan> madbear, det däremot håller jag med. de flesta vet för lite och då stör dem oss.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> men det är nog vi som är skadade.
<dagon_> yay!
<madbear> njää skulle vara bra för min morsa att kunna scripta något som kollar om tåget är sent och isf ställa fram väckarklockan
<dagon_> nya crunchbang är ute :D
<madbear> något sånt borde alla kunna :D
<Kurdistan> dagon_, haha jag testa den precis nyss från usb.
<madbear> tex förut fick man göra sin egen hemsida, nej nu ska alla ha lika tråkiga facebooksidor
<backspace> Var det Crunchbang som byggde på Debian?
<Kurdistan> crunchbang-10-20110105-openbox-i686.iso  <<<--- :)
<backspace> Har för mig att jag såg det i något avsnitt av Hack5.
<backspace> Hak5 heter det iofs.
<Kurdistan> backspace, jepp. förr var det buntu.
<dagon_> Kurdistan: hur är den? :)
<backspace> Ja, det är väl lite dumt att bygga vidare på något som redan bygger vidare på något annat. =)
<zChris> Hak5?
<Kurdistan> jag har ju inte installerat på hårddisken eller usb.
<backspace> zChris: Podcastserie.
<Kurdistan> ville bara se vad som fanns. tyckte den såg lovande ut.
<dagon_> jag ska fan köra den skarpt
<zChris> hehe konstigt där med podcast
<backspace> Bortsett från den manliga huvudkaraktären så kan det vara lite underhållande att titta på ibland.
<dagon_> eller nej :(
<zChris> det är mp3 filer med radio typ ?
<dagon_> då missar jag ju blender25 från philips ppa
<Kurdistan> :) jag är svag för dropbox och det är bra att man smidigt kan installera det. hade teamviewer också funnits med från start.
<Kurdistan> toppen
<backspace> zChris: NJae.
<backspace> Video faktiskt.
<zChris> i see
<zChris> har det varit så hela tiden?
<zChris> med video alltså
<backspace> CLI på den här mirkdatorn. Men jag tror URLen är något med revision3.com/hak5
<Kurdistan> nä nu måste jag sova. har redovisning imorgon (host idag). :=)
<backspace> Kan även tipsa om DiggNation och The Totally Rad Show.
<Kurdistan> ubuntu=thx allah. :)
<Kurdistan> arch=thx buddha
<zChris> ingefara jag har ingen pod iaf :P
<backspace> Tror faktiskt jag ska ta och byta ut Debian Mint på sambons lilla nääätbook till någon Ubuntu-dist.
<backspace> Lutar väl åt Lubuntu.
<zChris> Vadårå?
<backspace> Varför jag ska byta?
<Kurdistan> backspace, det låter bra.
<Kurdistan> :P
 * dagon_ kör arch + fluxbox på sin netbook
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7683/startupp.png :)
<backspace> zChris: Vet inte, testkör lite på den. Iom att det inte är världens hetaste prestandamonster så kan det vara trevligt om systemet är responsivt och så. Inte för att det är några fel på Debia Mint, verkligen inte. Men det kan vara bra att se sig om och prova lite alternativ.
<dagon_> maxjezy: tumme upp :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag ska sätta i 6 däck
<maxjezy> modda den
<maxjezy> 2 yamaha motorcyklar som framvagn
<dagon_> :D
<backspace> Blandad miljö här, Windows, Debian, FreeBSD, OpenBSD eller pfsense, Mac OS X och föredetta Debian Mint som nu ska bli Lubuntu dårå.
<backspace> Var sak på sin plats.
<maxjezy> men grundformerna snor jag iaf
<zChris> backspace. i see, tycker mint är riktigt nice :P Fast Linux i sig är tyvärr inget för mig
<dagon_> nä, om man skulle ge sig ut och ta en cigg
<backspace> zChris: Jag minns när jag köpte Red Hat 5, redan då talades det om att "Linux skulle ta över på skrivborden". Tror detta var -97/-98 någon gång.
<zChris> backspace: Hehe jo :)
<zChris> Köpte du red hat?
<backspace> Ja.
<backspace> Brukar köpa mjukvara som operativsystem.
<backspace> Tycker man kan stödja tillverkarna så mycket man kan.
<zChris> Det var väll free?
<zChris> jaha
<zChris> det var därför :P
<backspace> Jepp.
<backspace> Fin kartong, bok och skivor.
<backspace> Hela jädra kitet.
<zChris> Vart sprit och kvinnor för dom pengarna
<zChris> "Fan kolla grabbar! Det är en som har KÖPT det!"
<zChris> :P
<backspace> =)
<backspace> Äsch då, Klart man donerar om man kan.
<zChris> När kan man
<backspace> Minns när jag beställde Debian 2.8 tror jag det var.
<zChris> THATS! the question
<backspace> 9 skivor damp det ner.
<backspace> Om jag inte minns fel.
<backspace> Alla i såna dära tunna pappersfodral med genomskinlig plast på ena sidan.
<zChris> Skicka en lapp till dom där du berättar att du donerat pengarna till cancerfonden i deras namn
<zChris> :D
<backspace> Äsch, cancer är det så många som supportar redan.
<zChris> Mer desto bättre? :P
<backspace> Förvisso.
<backspace> Dock tycker jag att någon borde kunna ta pengarna som gick till Thailandkatastrofen och sätta in hos cancerfonderna.
<backspace> Jag menar, om ingen politiker redan lekt bort dem så borde de dragit ganska mycket ränta nu.
<backspace> Var väl bra många miljoner som inte användes om jag inte minns fel.
<zChris> Har ingen aning är inte insatt i det :)
<backspace> Nä, inte jag heller.
<zChris> Är du blå,röd eller grön backspace?
<backspace> Du menar hos vilket parti mina sympatier ligger hos?
<zChris> Ja om du vill vara så detaljerad :)
<backspace> Jag kan väl inte direkt påstå att jag har någon rotad plats hos något parti.
<backspace> Men jag röstade på Moderaterna sist.
<zChris> I see...
<backspace> Som arbetare tycker jag det vore konstigt att välja något annat.
<zChris> Jasså? Hur då ?
<backspace> Vad S sysslar med i dagens läge och den där jävla MS, ja, det är som det är.
<zChris> Vad sysslar dem med?
<backspace> Jag gillar inte deras förhållning till folket och hur de beter sig bara. Som det är för min del tycker jag Moderaterna känns "ärligare". Om nu ärlig och politiker ens kan finnas i samma mening.
<zChris> Förklara
<backspace> Kl 01.30
<backspace> Oj
<backspace> Du ställer hårda krav på mig.
<zChris> :D
<zChris> Vill ju förstå vad du menar
<zChris> Jag röstade på S om du inte listat ut det än :P
<backspace> Å tusan. Njae, jag bryr mig faktiskt inte så mycket om vad andra röstar på.
<backspace> Var och en har säkert sin egen anledning.
<backspace> Och om denne vill skylta med detta och varför så skapar h*n säkert en blog
<backspace> Eller ett konto på Facebook som verkar vara poppis.
<zChris> Borde väll vara intressant att prata politik :P
<zChris> Det som styr vårat samhälle :P
<backspace> Ska man tro vad för info som kommit fram runt jul så är det ju tyvärr jänkarna som styr.
<backspace> Även om man hade kunnat lista ut det ändå.
<zChris> Därför dom vill se M i ledningen
<zChris> ;X
<backspace> Tror nog det inte hade blivit någon skillnad oavsett vilken färg som suttit vid makten.
<backspace> Men en sak kan jag ge dig. Jag tycker faktiskt det är bra att Sverigedemokraterna kommit in.
<backspace> Jag sympatiserar inte med alla deras åsikter.
<zChris> För att lysa på invadnringsfrågan?
<backspace> Tyvärr ja.
<zChris> Ja jag kan förstå det
<zChris> Förstår inte varför ingen av dom större partierna tar upp det
<zChris> när det är så många som är missnöjda med invadringen.
<backspace> Och när de gamla partierna beter sig som de gör, att de inte ska ha något med SD att göra, ja, då förbiser de även den svenska befolkningen.
<backspace> De skiter med andra ord totalt i ex antal svenskar som röstade.
<zChris> Mm
<zChris> Fast nu lär ju MP jobba med M så SD blir inge vågmästare iaf
<backspace> Och om de fortsätter som de gör nu så kan jag tänka mig att rösta på SD nästa gång.
<backspace> Inte för att jag sympatiserar utan för att jag vill lyfta fram frågan.
<backspace> Och det är ju jävligt snett att man ska behöva gå den vägen.
<backspace> För då blir det ännu farligare om de helt plötsligt skulle få en jävla massa procent extra.
<dagon^> jävla shell till att cp'a
<backspace> Som faktiskt gör dem maktvärdiga.
<backspace> dagon^: Sluta använda shell från polen?
<dagon^> haha
<dagon^> comhem snarare
<backspace> ...
<backspace> Sa ju det. ;)
<dagon^> :D
<zChris> backspace, true dat
<backspace> Köpte mig faktiskt en VPS för en 8 månader sen.
<backspace> Jävligt nöjd.
<dagon^> nice
<backspace> Borde gjort det tidigare.
<dagon^> syns mina åäö?
<backspace> Ja.
<dagon^> bra
<dagon^> då är detta shellet rätt configat
<backspace> Dock använder jag inte VPSen så mycket som jag borde.
<backspace> Så det känns lite som bortkastade pengar.
<dagon^> vad betalar du i månaden/om året?
<zChris> typiskt arch dagon^ ;)
<backspace> Oj. FÃ¥r kika.
<backspace> ipeer.se
<backspace> CLI vet du. ;)
<backspace> 165:-/månaden?
<backspace> Kan det stämma?
<backspace> Kanske det kan.
<backspace> Fick ett mail för ett tag sen om att de uppgraderat linan.
<dagon^> zChris: det ena shellet är bsd och detta är debian
<backspace> Aja. Tror det stod att de fixat 10GB/sek.
<dagon^> har inte så mycket med arch att göra :P
<zChris> dagon^: bha!
<dagon^> :)
<dagon^> nu är det nog dags för lite mat
<backspace> Eller jag. 10Gb/sek blir det väl. Men det gäller nog hela ipeer.
<zChris> 10 Gbit?
<backspace> Och inte bara för deras VPS-park.
<backspace> zChris: Stämmer.
<zChris> jaha
<zChris> 10Gbit i sekunden?
<backspace> Jag letar mailet. Så att jag inte ljuger så tungan blir blå.
<backspace> Det är vid såna här tillfällen man borde rensa oftare.
<zChris> Hehe ja :)
<backspace> HIttar bara att de har 120Gbit/s via atlanten.
<zChris> Ookey, dom kanske inte har uppdaterat deras hemsida
<backspace> Aja, du får utgå ifrån att allt jag skriver är lögn tills annat bevisats.
<zChris> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/internet/article45117.ece
<zChris> var iofs ett par år sen :D
<backspace> Ja.
<backspace> Minns att det blev en liten uppståndelse här i stan då. =)
<zChris> Jasså du bor där t.o.m
<backspace> Jepp.
<zChris> Var du dit och testade då ? :)
<backspace> Haha. Njae.
<backspace> Om du kollar på nwt.se så kan du nog hitta några artiklar om Löhtberg.
<backspace> Aha. Det stod inte uttryckligen hur mycket det bidde.
<backspace> "Vid uppgraderingen kommer vi att tio-dubbla kapaciteten i nätet."
<backspace> Från 1 till 10 Mbit/sek
<backspace> Yay!
<zChris> Hehe :P
<zChris> fast från 100Mbit x 10 borde väll bli 1Gbit? :P
<backspace> Om matematikens grunder är densamma som alltid, så ja. Annars vore det konstigt. =)
<backspace> Dock tycker jag faktiskt att 1Gb/s låter snålt för ett sånt företag.
<backspace> Men men. Man vet ju aldrig.
<zChris> :)
<zChris> Själv har jag 100
<backspace> Jo. Precis.
<zChris> Mbit då
<zChris> :)
<backspace> Och har då en VPS 100Mbit/sek så ja.
<backspace> 1Gb/sek blir lite snålt på hela ipeer.se
<backspace> =)
<backspace> Speciellt med de kunderna som de har.
<zChris> Har dom ingen rss?
<zChris> kasst!
<backspace> Hehe.
<backspace> Skulle de behövt att haft det tycker du?
<zChris> Vet inte jag använder inte dom
<zChris> Smidigt dock att få nyheter dock :)
<backspace> FÃ¥r ju mot mailen som man har i telefonen.
<backspace> Duger för mig.
<backspace> Men visst, högre e-penisstatus på RSS:
<backspace> .
<zChris> yeah
<zChris> WEbb2 du vet
<backspace> Det låter som om Facebook är en sån grej.
<backspace> Har väl mycket med "användarna" att göra.
<backspace> Eller nåt sånt.
<backspace> Lääängesen jag läste om 2.0
<zChris> 2.0 handlar om interaktivetet och information typ
<backspace> Wikisidor alltså?
<zChris> ja det är web2 skulle jag vilja på stå
<zChris> påstå :)
<backspace> höhöhöh
<dagon^> wth
<backspace> GÃ¥r det bra?
<dagon^> nu så :)
<zChris> Vad görs
<dagon^> kollar lite co. segemyhr
<zChris> tänkte mer på datorn :P
<zChris> www.genusnytt.se
<zChris> är nått jag rekommenderar
<dagon^> jag kollar ju på det på datorn :P
<backspace> Hm...
<backspace> Sök på "rena rama rolf neger" på youtube. Den satte fart i skrattmusklerna tidigare.
<backspace> Eller "rena rama rolf tucan"
<backspace> Höhöhöhöh
<backspace> MÃ¥ste peta in X fan i mig.
<backspace> Ja fy fan.
<backspace> Flinar bara jag tänker på det. =)
<dagon^> hahaha
<dagon^> längesen jag såg det :D
<backspace> Ja, det är fan kultur. =)
<dagon^> allt låter roligt på göteborgska fan :P
<dagon^> hhahahaha, jag skrattar fortfarande
<dagon^> "en neegerr" :P
<backspace> Tucan = neger? Ja jävlar. Vilket jädra manus. =)
<dagon^> backspace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6l27PpE504&feature=related
<backspace> Får spara den och glo på den i morgon.
<dagon^> haha, tucanen var bra också
<backspace> En annan kulturskatt det blir till att rota fram är Torsk på Tallinn.
<backspace> Så, medans ni tänker på tucaner, negrer och Lasse Kongo så går jag och lägger mig och sover.
<backspace> Ger tanten en dask på rava.
<backspace> Och somnar in.
<backspace> Haje på er.
<dagon^> :P
<zChris> gnatt
<dagon^> hmm
<dagon^> nya crunchbang funkar ju bra
<maxjezy> dagon^, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TS0MNswpAwI/AAAAAAAAA6U/vL-IzpWAGog/s1600/testlambo.jpg
<dagon^> maxjezy: tjusigt :D
<dagon^> sluta sova :P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> det är bara en kickoff från originalfilen
<maxjezy> testar lite olika grejer
<maxjezy> sparat i många olika etapper
<dagon^> :)
<maxjezy> dagon^, sover du?
<dagon^> nä, latar mig i sängen :p
<maxjezy> http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1228/lambosuper6weel.jpg
<maxjezy> kika in den
<dagon^> haha :D
<dagon^> vilken monsterbil
<maxjezy> lite fel på modellen vid bakdäcken
<maxjezy> ville bara få en klar rendering idag
<maxjezy> ska fixa modellen imorgon
<maxjezy> från en tidigare sparning
<Haffe> Mors.
<kodein> ··· --- ···
<Gormatjoff> SOS? eller SMS :P
<Kim^J> SOS
<fjorgynn> jude
<fjorgynn> ... -- ...
<fjorgynn> eh, va?
<fjorgynn> aha
<Norrland_jr> mm
<doc`> ok har problem att se vissa videor i fullskärm
<doc`> skärmen blir bara svart
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: läser ni nån kurs om 3d modellering, eller är det bara för skojs-skull?
<doc`> flash  http://day9tv.blip.tv/ de tex
<kodein> specifikt och bra.
<backspace> Fan, man blir helt sne när man går hemma.
<backspace> Dygnsrytmen är helt fel.
<doc`> ok jag hittar inte vilken flash jag har intstallerat
<backspace> about:plugins fungerar inte i webläsaren?
<doc`> jo men hittar den inte i synaptic
<doc`> File: libflashplayer.so
<doc`> ska boota
<Norrland_jr> what this aboot
<doc`> ok
<doc`> jag har någe conflicts med flashplayer-mozialla och flashplugin och flashplugin-nonfree
<doc`> men hittar inte dem i synaptic
<carl-> mozialla mozilalla mozialla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPi2r2j70Zc
<barzam> wee lyckades installera min skrivare
<backspace> "Lyckades"?
<backspace> =)
<backspace> Går det att misslyckas med sånt? Hehe
<dagon^> :P
<barzam> har en jobbig hp 1018 laserjet som är lite pillig, behövde fixa udev-regler och sånt
<barzam> nu ska jag installera den på servern också
<Norrland_jr> barzam: varför installerade du inte den på servern direkt? :)
<Norrland_jr> och sedan ansluter du *klient via nätverket?
<barzam> Norrland_jr: för att det är enklare att komma åt cups på den lokala datorn (mindre som kan strula)
<dagon^> själv har jag en HP Deskjet F2280
<dagon^> plug and play
<dagon^> :D
<Richiie> tja är det någon som vet något alternativt sätt att installera tor i Ubuntu 10.10  följt denna guiden (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-tor-in-ubuntu-1010.html) men får felet keyserver no route to host när jag ska lägga till repositoryn =/
<vs-hs> Richiie: asdf
<Richiie> vs-hs: ?
<kodein> vfsh
<coobra> finns det gratis nät på arlanda ?
<Richiie> kodein: har du någon susning vad man kan göra om man får outputen "Package 'tor' has no installation candidate" när man ska installera tor, och har följt dokumentationen på, (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1575834.html)
<kodein> jag vet inte, ska jag ha en susning om det?
<dagon^> coobra: http://www.arlanda.se/sv/Information--tjanster-till/Resenar/Pa-Arlanda/Internet/Surfa-tradlost/
<Norrland_jr> Richiie: har du gjort exakt som de står i guiden?
<Norrland_jr> Richiie: testar nämligen själv och de funkar utan problem
<ePax> Richiie, Bara så att du vet så suger det som du försöker installera... samtliga proxys som finns är supersega
<Richiie> ePax: vet men vill testa.
<ePax> Surfa kanske ok men du kommer säker tanka torrent och det kommer ta evigheter
<ePax> Värre än skolans nät :D
<Richiie> ePax: torrent torrent torrent :P nej jag kmr inte köra torrents i tor jag kan garantera dig
<Norrland_jr> ePax: skolor brukar ju ha rätt hyffsat nät :)
<Richiie> ePax: bra inlägg dock.. kan va skolans nät som sabbar min install när jag ska dra in GPG keys till tor
<Richiie> Norrland_jr: inte vårt nät.. kanske därför de inte funkar för mig
<Norrland_jr> oki
<ePax> Richiie, Vad är det då du vill göra med proxys om du inte ska tanka? Surfa ssha?
<Richiie> ePax: surfa.
<ePax> Richiie, Då  kan du enkelt använda proxy direkt i firefox utan att installera privoxy
<ePax> Bara du hittar någon vettig proxy som är ganska så snabb
<kodein> privoxy är rätt fint av andra anledningar dock. t.ex. lite fin adblock, skriva om user agent, ...
<Richiie> kodein: jo har den med, dragit ner vidalia också
<ePax> Undrar om bluetooth högtalare skulle funka genom väggen? Det kanske dom skulle göra :D
<kodein> beror väl på om din vägg råkar vara solitt stål omgivet av högradonhaltig blåbetong eller inte
<ePax> kodein, Det är bärande vägg
<ePax> Det borde nog funka
<kodein> värt ett skott.
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> så slipper jag dra massa kablar
<Richiie> ePax: jo de finns ju proxys man kan använda på nätet, men frågan är hur bra / vassa dem är jämfört med Tor tex. har ingen uppfattning så kan själv inte uttala mig om det nämligen.
<ePax> Richiie, DOM SUGER
<ePax> Samtliga
<ePax> Testa dom själv i firefox... Annars skanna själv för proxys
<ePax> Asså det är smaksak... Gillar du att surfa med modem så go for it... personligen är det inget för mig
<ePax> Men poängen med proxys är att gömma ipn...
<Richiie> ePax: ouf, de är så dålig prestanda förlust asså :/ ?
<kodein> det finns andra poänger med det
<Richiie> jo i know.
<Richiie> men surfa me modem lät ju något dramatiskt faktiskt.
<ePax> Det gäller att hitta vettiga proxys...
<Noisek> quit
<Noisek> exit
<ePax> kodein, som är?
<kodein> skit i att läsa vad jag tidigare sagt då.
<ePax> kodein, (;
<Richiie> får prova hemma sen o se om de är skolans nät här som ställer till det.
<Richiie> får no route to host iaf när jag ska lägga till GPG keyn via gpg --export
<ePax> du vet att dom blockar samtliga portar typ
<Richiie> ePax: jupps, fast de går att konfigurera tor väldigt bra just därför jag vill ge det en vettig chans o se hur det fungerar :)
<ePax> asså skolan blockar portar
<Richiie> ePax: yea i know, just därför jag sitter o funderar nu om det är de som ställer till det för mig i installations processen av tor.
<ePax> kan va det
<ePax> fast lite skumt
<Richiie> Mm
<ePax> Richiie, Kan du uppdatera din dator i skolan?
<ePax> OM du kan det då har du kanske gjort nåt fel... addar du repå så använder den nog samma port för installation som andra uppdateringar/installationer för ubuntu... lite logiskt tänkt
<ePax> repo*
<ePax> Kan man ändra tangenter på datorn? Har pil upp precis bredvid skift så rätt så lätt å missa skift och då går allt åt pipan :)
<Richiie> ePax: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/12/howto-onion-router-tor-on-ubuntu-1010.html (Redan vid gpg --keyserver & gpg --export) blir jag rökt. och jo jag kan uppdatera & uppgradera mina paket faktiskt.
<Richiie> " keys.gnupg.net: No route to host
<Richiie> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: No route to host
<Richiie> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Richiie> gpg: Total number processed: 0"
<Richiie> Så ja, de är rätt märkligt :P
<ePax> PING keys.gnupg.net (209.234.253.170) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ePax> 64 bytes from zimmerman.mayfirst.org (209.234.253.170): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=116 ms
<Richiie> ePax: sweet, kan inte pinga dem här där jag är i skolan.
<ePax> Nej men du kanske kan göra nåt annat
<ePax> För att lösa problemet
<kodein> det går att hämta den publika nyckeln via väbb.
<ePax> Richiie, Köpte du mobilen+
<ePax> kodein, shhhhh... jag skulle komma på det själv :P
<Richiie> ePax: jupps de gjorde jag :)
<Richiie> kodein: jasså visste inte att man kunde hämta nyckeln via webb :S
<Richiie> ePax: tack för hjälpen me pingen iaf. då vet jag att de är skolans brandvägg som är boven i dramat...
<ePax> Vassego... lycka till med proxys
<arcsky> Bankgiro tar det någon dag eller så ?
<kodein> ja, varför inte.
<arcsky> kodein: var det till mig ?
<kodein> ja, varför inte.
<kodein> jag förstår hur du blir förvirrad med alla andra diskussioner som pågått mellan din fråga och mitt svar.
<virtuald> arcsky: alla överföringar brukar ta längre tid om antingen "sändaren" eller mottagaren har swedbank
<virtuald> alltså bara en av dem
<kodein> det har jag nog inte upplevt.
<Norrland_jr> virtuald: det spelar väl inte någon större roll sålänge mottagare eller avsändare inte har samma bank
<kodein> giroinbetalningar och överföringar mellan banker brukar ta minst en bankdag på andra banker också.
<Norrland_jr> dvs att de tar längre tid
<arcsky> virtuald: ok tack
<virtuald> det spelar väl inte någon större roll om man inte är sen eller mottagaren har dåligt med pengar :)
<virtuald> kodein: okej.
<Kim^J> Har för mig det är 1-3 bankdagar för överföring mellan banker.
<virtuald> fan nu kommer jag inte ihåg var det gick direkt
<Norrland_jr> virtuald: inom banker sker överföringar direkt
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> men det var inte det
<Norrland_jr> ok
<virtuald> fast jag får anta att jag har fel eftersom jag inte kommer ihåg
<Barre> *psäg*
<Barre> Hallå.. hallå.. hallå...hal..h...
<Barre> E jag ensam här idag?
<backspace> Näe.
<backspace> Eller, ibland så kanske du är det.
<Barre> behöver använda GnuPG med python, helst med kompabilitet mellan windows och linux. Än så länge har jag hittat PyMe som verkar vara det jag är ute efter, men senast uppdaterad 2008 (vilket gör mig fundersam om det finns andra sätt). Förslag mottages tacksamt
<Barre> backspace: det brukar ju vara ett sånt innerligt snatter i denna kanal... och nu är det tyst..... mysko, eller så är alla på fest som jag inte blev inbjuden till O.o
<backspace> Fest en onsdag?
<zChris> lilllördag!
<Barre> precis, onsdag var lilllördag när jag var ung ialla fall
<larsemil> Barre: men på den tiden var testbilden i tvn fascinerande också. :)
<Barre> larsemil: och bara en kanal... svt1 ftw
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> Barre: hur gammal är du?
<larsemil> bamsefar_: får jag betala eller!
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha... jag skojade bara när jag sa att det bara fanns en kanal... men om du prompt måste veta så närmar sig 40-sträcket med stormsteg....
 * Kim^J har fem år kvar till pensionen.
<Barre> Kim^J: de hinner klubba igenom 69 som allmän pension innan dess :P
<larsemil> jag har om de gör det har jag bara 42 år kvar att jobba. :O
<larsemil> Barre: blir det storkalas?
<Barre> det kommer det att bli, men det är faktiskt drygt ett år kvar :P
<Barre> om jag räknar rätt
<larsemil> Barre: men du! angående ditt sista blogginlägg.. det är väl bara externa hårddiskar copysweden vill belägga med "skatt"
<Barre> larsemil: jo... till att börja med antar jag, samt att jag till min iMac enbart har externdisk som option... antingen USB eller FireWire
<Barre> larsemil: anledningen haltar även om det enbart är externa diskar.....
<larsemil> absolut!
<larsemil> jag har skrivit om lagen för att jag ska få betalt istället. för hårddiskarna skulle kunna användas för att kopiera mina bilder när jag fotograferar.
<bamsefar_> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> bamsefar_: är det en done deal?
<bamsefar_> larsemil: Det skulle jag tro, men har inte fått tag på polarn.
<Barre> för att inte snacka om bandbredd som till mångt och mycket används för att sprida kopierat material, så varför inte 100:- per 100Mb ethernet anslutning du har på datorn?
<Barre> en 24-portars Gbit switch skulle bli dyr....
<larsemil> Barre: haha för gbituppkoppling är så billigt. :D
<larsemil> Barre: 20k i månaden för mig
<Barre> larsemil: sen undrar jag vad du anser ett SAN är om inte extern datalagring... kommer detta inte gälla företag? eller kommer exempelvis Spotify få betala extra för sina diskar?
<Kim^J> Barre: Spotify täcks nog inte av Svensk lag gällande deras data... ;)
<larsemil> är väl ett svenskt företag?
<Barre> Kim^J: varför inte det?
<Kim^J> Nepp
<Barre> Kim^J: ahhh... de täcks inte av svensk lag för att du säger Nepp... i see...
<larsemil> Spotify AB (R&D)
<larsemil> Birger Jarlsgatan 6
<larsemil> 114 34 Stockholm
<Kim^J> Registrerat i Luxemburg, datacenter i London...
<Kim^J> larsemil: Utvecklingen sker i Sverige ja.
<larsemil> ah well. ta vilket annat företag som helst då som lagrar sitt data i svea rike.
<Barre> Kim^J: när jag var där hade de även en storage-proxy i sverige
<Kim^J> Ok
<larsemil> Barre: nepp
<larsemil> 0/
<Barre> men det va i.o.f.s. några år sen :/
<Norrland_jr> undra vart SF har sin datalagring nånstans :)
<Barre> MEN jag vet att de som levererar det mesta till Spotify har sin datalagring i svearike :) dessutom i råformat... Många TB är det...
<Norrland_jr> borde ju vara endel data :)
<Norrland_jr> Barre: tänk på de stackars skivbolagen som nu har sin data i sverige :). Undra om de kommer vara så positiva till det
<larsemil> jag har varit i svt gbgs hall. det var mest lagringsmaskiner där också
<Barre> Norrland_jr: mycket av SF-material ligger i rotebro/sollentuna norr om sthlm
<Kim^J> Företagen lär försvinna från Sverige om en sån lag skulle komma... :P
 * Barre är 97.6% säker på detta
 * larsemil väntar på när barre ska hyra ett skåp i centrala dalarna. :D
<Barre> Norrland_jr: band, band, band, band och åter band... de sparas inte någon större mängd på disk i det läget (har jag uppfattningen om). Jag drar den slutsattsen för att jag hjälpt ett företag som skivbolagen använder för att transcoda materialet till OGG/Vorbis, MP3, wmf och andra format levererar det på just band...
<Kim^J> larsemil: Apropå... PM:a mig din jobb-mail, så skickar jag ett förslag till dig senare idag på en sak... ^^
<Norrland_jr> Barre: okey
<Barre> och de har ju redan copyswede straffskattat :)
<larsemil> kasettband. :D
<Norrland_jr> hehe
<Kim^J> larsemil: Gott =)
<Barre> larsemil: ja... fast inte de kasettband du tänker på ;)
<Kurdistan> intressant bugg med openoffice impress/presentation. någon som tycker att ordbehandningsprogram. fungerar bättre med ms word än presentation/impress-powerpoint.
<Barre> bamsefar_: Telia Videobutik: 2 miljoner uthyrda filmer förra året . ligger de tvåa eller? :P
<Coffe> trött jag blir
<Coffe> läste precis på idg , hur någon säkerhets tjomme , anser att android kommer bli mer sårbart än apple , för den har öppen källkod,  om de argumentet skulle gälla, så skulle ju linux ha så många virus
<bamsefar_> Barre: Hehe :)
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: vilken person?
<madbear> Coffe: sällan idg skriver skit då...
<Coffe> Norrland_jr,  någon tjomme på något säkerhets företag micro något
<johanbr> larsemil: fick du postfix att fungera som det ska?
<Coffe> prata om slänga skit för att sälja mer virus skydd
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: länk till artikeln? :()
<Coffe> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.362900/android-mer-sarbart-an-iphone
<Barre> johanbr: ja, larsemil hade glömt att kopiera ALLA config-filer....
<johanbr> aha :)
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> tänkte på det efteråt att jag hade gjort några saker till, de kanske fixade sig när jag startade om
<Barre> larsemil: nu låter du som en "användare", jag har gjort nått, det bara hände :P
<larsemil> haha
 * Barre iväg för att hämta barn
<larsemil> det har jag redan gjort
<larsemil> och åkt 5km skidor med två ungar
<andol> larsemil: Kommit någon vart med datorhallen då?
<larsemil> andol: ja nu börjar det rulla. Ska åka till oslo och hämta lite hårdvara och så har bamsefar skramlat fram fler switchar så nu är det väldigt trevligt
<andol> larsemil: Låter dyrt att plocka hårdvara från Norge?
<larsemil> andol: inte om man redan äger den
<larsemil> andol: jag letade hosting för något år sedan, nämnde det för en kompis i norge som bara sa "ja men ställ den hos mig då" och så fick vi en 100mbit lina i kyld hall. så där har den stått helt gratis sedan dess.
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, jomendåså.
 * andol sitter förövrigt just nu inloggad på en server som står i en kyld hall i Oslo :)
 * Barre är i kontakt med en kyld norrman inlåst i en datorhall i sveg O.o
<Norrland_jr> :)
<bamsefar_> Barre: Hahah, finns det en datahall i Sveg? :D
<andol> Barre: Vad hade han gjort för dumt för att förtjäna att bli inlåst i en datorhall i sveg då?
<Barre> bamsefar_, andol: finns det norrmän i sveg? jag skickar frågan till 118100 :P
<kodein> passa på att ställa frågan om det öht finns folk i sveg
<bamsefar_> Barre: Fråga om det finns datahall!
<maxjezy> Norrland_jr, bara för skoj skull
<maxjezy> sen vill jag bli bra med.
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: oki
<andol> Barre: Fått något svar från 118100 än då? :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil__> waddup
<larsemil> 32
<larsemil> det var inte meningen att skriva 32.
<andol> larsemil: Skulle givetvis varit 42 istället? :)
<larsemil> andol: självklart!
<spacebug-> hehe
<larsemil> FUUU ipv6.
<andol> larsemil: Japp, när hade du tänkt fixa sådan anslutning egentligen?
<larsemil> Mitt enda alternativ är väl att tunnla antar jag.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, funkar ju rätt okej för hemmet, men inget som känns alltför tryggt då man tillhandahåller nät åt andra.
<larsemil> andol: då måste jag med andra ord tjata och tjata och tjata. :D
<andol> larsemil: Ja
<andol> larsemil: Alternativt kan du bussa HeMan på dem.
<larsemil> alternativt haxxa dem
<larsemil> jag vet inte vad som gör mest damage. heman eller att haxxa själv. :d
<larsemil> HeMan: BUSS PÅ BLIXTVIK!
<larsemil> aja jag ska på kvällsmöte.
<larsemil> andol: jag vill boka en kväll med dig sen
<larsemil> men det kan vi prata om sen. heddå
<amelia> vad svårt det ska vara att hitta en hjälpligt högupplöst pdp11-logga. :(
<backspace> Undrar varför.
<zChris> amelia, är detta bamsefar_ ? http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http://public.enemy.org/zt_pdp11.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nextcomputers.org/forums/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D12556%26sid%3De8586a8d95fd80e4f6bf67972adde570&h=480&w=341&sz=42&tbnid=yxiFwO5dlBA1lM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=92&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpdp11&zoom=1&q=pdp11&hl=sv&usg=__HBE5Ak1y3d4sOXI_8fl5NhMGk84=&sa=X&ei=-_QtTY-4BoLusgaEr63zBw&ved=0CDUQ9QEwBQ
<dataviruset> öööööh.
<zChris> http://public.enemy.org/zt_pdp11.jpg kanske är bättre
<zChris> :)
<Pc_> hello
<Pc_> hur gör man så man kan se igenom terminalen
<Pc_> hitta ingen bra config
<tnta> opacity
<tnta> i inställningar
<Pc_> ja jo
<Pc_> men vill ha så man ser igenom den
<tnta> det är ju det opacity betyder
<Pc_> har en viruel burk i bak grunden
<Pc_> och vill se den
<Pc_> medans jag använder terminalen
<yeager> någon som mirkar med Quassel?
<Pc_> skulle vara väldigt smidigt
<tnta> bakgrund i inställningar
<tnta> profil
<Pc_> men de står general shema session
<Barre> andol: hehe...nej...
<dataviruset> någon här som vet vad kommandot heter för att kolla vilka anslutningar som blir påverkade av iptables-regler? det ska vara något särskilt... :o
<Guest89359> hej
<dataviruset> hej
<Guest89359> har trubbel att starta firefox 3 som är instalerat i ko0nsollen, hjälp :)
<Barre> dataviruset: är det detta du eftersöker? sudo iptables -L <regel> -v
<dataviruset> Barre: ja, tack, det hjälpte! tänkte dock på ett kommando som var mer som ett helt program för övervakning i realtid, kommer inte på vad det heter, har dock installerat det. får väl kika i loggarna. tack ändå :)
<Guest89359> vad är startkommandot för att starta firefox 3 i konsollen?
<Barre> dataviruset: var det iptstate du efersökte då?
<dataviruset> Barre: JAAAAAAA, TACK!
<Barre> dataviruset:  :)
<dataviruset> Guest89359: förmodligen "firefox"? men du kan inte starta firefox utan ett grafiskt gränssnitt i konsolfönstret...
<Guest89359> dataviruset, trodde man måste starta det därifrån.e newbie på linux
<Barre> amelia: hur går det med DECNET? är allmänt nyfiken (och avundsjuk) :)
<Guest89359> dataviruset, jag kör firefox 2 nu men vill ha 3
<dataviruset> Guest89359: vilken ubuntu-version kör du? tror firefox 3 är standard från typ 9.10
<Guest89359> dataviruset, ok måste kolla
<dataviruset> 8.04 faktiskt. i alla fall ligger den där om man uppdterar
<Guest89359> om jag går in på help, så är check for updates grått
<dataviruset> kolla efter uppdateringar gör du med uppdateringshanteraren i ubuntu, firefox kan inte uppdatera sig själv. det funkar så i linux
<dataviruset> oftast, antar jag.
<Guest89359> jo
<dataviruset> i alla fall i ubuntu...
<dataviruset> använd din uppdateringshanterare, sök efter nya uppdateringar, kolla om du inte får firefox 3 då. vilken version av ubuntu kör du nu då?
<Guest89359> måste kolla
<dataviruset> kör "cat /etc/issue" i terminalen
<amelia> Barre: va? jag ska väl inte ha något DECNET?
<dataviruset> amelia: hej ;p
<amelia> hej dataviruset
<Barre> amelia: neheeee.. det trodde jag... vad skall du göra med det gamla skrotet då? och hur går det? :)
<dataviruset> =)
<amelia> Barre: meh, vad ska jag ha nät till den för?
<Barre> amelia: haha... skriva en twitter-klient i cobolt?
<amelia> Barre: fast jag tror inte den har cobol-kompilator..
<amelia> Barre: möjligen i algol kanske.
<Barre> s/twitter-client/cobolt-kompilator/g
<amelia> Barre: det heter cobol.. cobolt är en färg.
<amelia> :P
<amelia> *morralitepå*
<dataviruset> hihi
<Barre> och det var det jag menade amelia, en blåfärgad kompilator... bah....
<amelia> *suck* killar..
<amelia> twitterklienter och blåa kompilatorer..
<Barre> pojk om jag får be :P
<fjorgynn> :D
<amelia> Barre: pfft, min dator är nog yngre än dig va. *petaisidan*
<Barre> amelia: haha... tragiskt nog är det så
<amelia> Barre: hårt... den är från 1979..
<Barre> mmm... då gick jag i skolan
<amelia> herregud, mina föräldrar hade inte ens träffats då.
<Barre> amelia: O_o
<amelia> ajja, jag är hur som helst född ett par generationer försent. det suger rätt hårt.
<EAG> det var bättre förr?
<Barre> ju förr desto bättre!
<maxjezy> dagon^, är du där?
<amelia> EAG: absolut. datorerna var större och kraven var lägre.
<EAG> jag hade nog hellre blivit född om 15-20 år
 * Barre skrev en cert för att inststallera serverar där skiftnyckel är ett standardverktyg
<amelia> underbart
<Barre> jag föredrar nu när man kan racka och meka med hårdvaran helt utan verktyg
<amelia> äsch
<guest9187> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8052664.ab
<Barre> meh... fick en sååån dejavú när jag kollade den länken, men neej den var bara gammal
<guest9187> Barre: haha, men underhållande...
<guest9187> Polisens metoder att utöva brottsprovokation
<R2D21> NÃ¥got prog som kan editera pdf
<R2D21> (raden innan är en fråga)
<EAG> du kan öppna det i OO
<EAG> OO drawing
<EAG> open office alltså
<R2D21> EAG, Tack kollar detta.
<hockebocke> hallå!
<kodein> HEJ!!!!
<R2D21> CAPS LOCK
<hockebocke> nån som varit med om en nyinstallation där gnome-settings-daemon slutar funkat?
<kodein> nix
<R2D21> ne
<kodein> eller, tja. du?
<R2D21> bärbar?
<hockebocke> nej, stationär
<R2D21> Förr i tiden havererade det då skärmsläckaren gick in. Ahh eller energisparläge.
<hockebocke> aha, nej här är det direkt när man loggar in
<Haffe> Ok.
<hockebocke> dödar jag med killall -KILL (inga andra signaler fungerar) och startar om den så får jag rätt tema igen
<Haffe> Nu blir det till att installera ubuntu 64 för att få till mer än 3 gb ram.
<hockebocke> annars faller den tillbaka på något jävla 90-tals standard gnome-tema
<dataviruset> Haffe: inte 4 GB? ;)
<guest9187> fakeroot, vilken funktion fyller den?
<hockebocke> Haffe: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae ?
<dataviruset> guest9187: tror man kan kompilera linuxkärnor med den.
<hockebocke> fakeroot gör vad det låter som; fejkar root
<hockebocke> den hi-jackar alla funktionsanrop som kollar uid och returnerar 0
<hockebocke> (bl.a.)
<hockebocke> man använder det för att köra program som kräver root, utan att vara root
<dataviruset> hockebocke: what? om man kan köra program som root utan att vara root, vad är då meningen med rättigheter i systemet?
<virtuald> inte alla
<virtuald> dataviruset: fakeroot
<virtuald> det är bara programmet som tror att det har root-råttigheter
<hockebocke> dataviruset: den kan naturligtvis inte göra något, men den TROR den är root
<guest9187> datavirus: så inget att ladda ner.
<dataviruset> läskigt.
<dataviruset> guest9187: njjääää, inte vet jag. du kanske behöver det? :p
<hockebocke> det är ganska användbart när man måste bundla filer som ska ha root-ägarskap. Man kan även skapa /dev-noder med allsköns rättigheter som bibehåller sina permissions så länge fakeroot-sessionen är igång.
<guest9187> står att den behövs, såg inget vidare ut.. men
<guest9187> http://apina.biz/35560.jpg
<backspace> Vet att detta är ett lågt uttalande. Men vad för sjukdom lider "nup" av?
<kodein> vem det nu är
<cahoot> ...och är det här #frågadoktorn?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<backspace> cahoot: Tror det.
<cahoot> ok
<kodein> jag är legitimerad amatörpsykolog.
<amelia> kodein: gött
<amelia> kodein: det behöver jag en faktiskt.
<amelia> kodein: tangentbordet passar inte i termnialen. :(
<kodein> underligt
<webistic> anyone here?
<kodein> nej
<kodein> det är tomt här.
<webistic> xD
<webistic> nån som har koll på hur man hackar grannens wi-fi via back|track här?
<kodein> vilken av mina grannar?
<amelia> haha
<kodein> en av dem vill jag inte hacka iom att jag jobbar med honom.
<amelia> det bästa sättet är att baka en sockerkaka, gå över till grannen och medan man fikar snällt fråga efter lösenordet till deras wifi.
<webistic> hahaha
<dataviruset> +1 på den.
<dataviruset> den har fler fördelar än att man får WiFi-lösenordet dessutom =)
<amelia> jo, det har ju sina fördelar... skulle man råka ha en granne som är jävligt vass på datorer så kan man ju annars ligga rätt pyrt till.
<webistic> de e sant men jag anar att mina inte är det.. dessutom sticker rums kompisen med sitt mobila om två veckor så alternativet vore kul att ha
<Haffe> Ifall grannen kör wpa1 på sitt wlan.
<Haffe> Ska man tolka det som att de vill att man ska hacka det?
<zChris> Haffe, EH?
<zChris> Haffe, ska man tolka det som att du vill ha dina fönster sönderkastade med sten? :)
<dataviruset> haha :p
<amelia> webistic: seriöst, skaffa riktigt internet.. mobilt bredband och grannens wifi låter som riktigt hemska lösningar.
<zChris> grannens wifi är okey om du har tillåtelse
<Haffe> zChris: Din analogi är helkass.
<zChris> Haffe: Passar ni bra ihop då :)
<Haffe> Jag tänker ändå inte hacka grannarnas wlan.
<barzam> sätt upp en lapp i trappen om wlan-säkerhet och erbjud din hjälp istället
<kodein> i min förra bostadssituation var det nån indier eller nåt som erbjöd sina tjänster som datorkunnig
<barzam> alltid bra när folk hjälps åt
<kodein> tyvärr är väl inte studenter i ungefär samma fattighetsgrad som han själv den främsta sortens klientel han borde ha vänt sig till
<kodein> barzam: ja, det var ju inte pro bono
<guest9187> kodein: det land som är i framkant för utveckling. Indien
<barzam> kodein: aha
<Haffe> Jag vill nog ha värme hellre än jag vill ha wlan.
<kodein> guest9187: det är svårt att tro efter att ha bott granne med ett svårdefinierat antal av detta lands medborgare.
<guest9187> kodein: jasså, kanske därför dom åker till sverige.
<kodein> osannolikt
<barzam> sverige har ju haft gratis universitet fram tills i år, kan ju bero på det
<kodein> ja, det är en stor bidragande orsak till att många utbytesstudenter som kommit hit är/var pakistanier eller indier
<guest9187> barzam: så avgift påföres de som studerar i år.  Höjde avgifter i andra länder tidigare.. Undra vad som händer här härnäst om det fortsätter i den riktningen.
<guest9187> kodein: sedan får de jobb inom forsknings sektorn och går under slav-löner.
<webistic> @kodein, va, betalar utbytes studenter för sin utbildning nu?
<kodein> nu har ju doktoranderna på _min_ arbetsplats en rätt okej lönestege
<kodein> webistic: ja. regeringsbeslut.
<Haffe> webistic: Det är terminsavgifter ja.
<Haffe> Det är både bra och dåligt.
<barzam> webistic: utom eu och schweitz och norge
<webistic> ofan
<Haffe> Det jagar bort folk som bara är där för att ha semester.
<Haffe> Det jagar bort folk som behövs för att fylla upp kurserna.
<barzam> kostar ju lika mycket att ha en kurs med 100 som 70 elever typ
<barzam> lite mindre tid för examination men annars samma pris för lärare och lokaler
<guest9187> När blir universiteten/utbildningarna avgiftsbelagda för svenskar också ?
<kodein> det finns inget sådant beslut.
<barzam> det blev ju just billigare när man slapp betala till kåren
<kodein> nu tycker jag ju dock att ni kan betala kåravgift ändå. så att de har råd att fortsätta vara kund till mig.
<kodein> går man på några fester under året så har det ändå betalt sig. här iaf.
<barzam> jo jag betalade kåravgiften ändå förra terminen
<kodein> pluggar man i uppsala vill man ju hur som helst vara med i nån nation
<barzam> jag var med i skånelanden när jag pluggade där :)
<barzam> eller vad den hette, den där minimala
<guest9187> barzam: Har kåravgiften varit obligatorisk.
<webistic> yes.. fick inte göra tentor annars
<kodein> jo man fick göra tentor ändå
<Gallop32> Tja, knäppbollar.
<kodein> men du fick inga poäng inräknade
<Gallop32> Varför har inga affärer öppet på natten?
<guest9187> kodein: men de titta konstigt på folk som inte cashade upp
<barzam> Gallop32: dyra personalkostnader och få kunder
<Gallop32> De kan ju ha kraftigt reducerad personal och typ inte hålla igång fiskdisken och så?
<guest9187> Gallop32: Seven11
<webistic> Hur gör man smör?
<Gallop32> Har Seven11 öppet på natten? Är det inte 7-23?
<kodein> vispa grädde
<barzam> webistic: vispa grääde
<barzam> alltid steget efter kodein :)
<Gallop32> Jag menar alltså öppet typ klockan 2 eller 4 på natten.
<guest9187> Gallop32: Söker du torsk. Eller Lax :)
<Gallop32> Fattar inte varför de inte försöker.
<Gallop32> Lär finnas massor med folk som vill handla på "obekväma" tider.
<Gallop32> Jag har ofta varit vrålhungrig på natten.
<barzam> Gallop32: mackar brukar ha öppet, men de har inte handelsavtal heller
<kodein> statoil där jag bodde förut hade öppet dygnet runt
<Gallop32> Handelsavtal?
<guest9187> Gallop32: de brukar ha öppet längre än de flesta, fast det beror på var man befinner sig
<kodein> donkhelvetet med
<kodein> Gallop32: handels är ett fackförbund
<barzam> Gallop32: de organiseras av transport, lägre OB där
<Gallop32> McDonald's? Trodde det bara vara i the US of Aye som de hade 24/7.
<kodein> underskatta inte huvudstråket för fulla studenter.
<Gallop32> Men... liksom... de tjatar hela jävla tiden om att det finns så få jobb och så många arbetslösa och så ändå håller de hela verksamheten på Konsum/ICA/Vivo helt stängt hälften av dygnet.
<Gallop32> Borde kunna anställa billiga sluskar.
<guest9187> Gallop32: Haha, arbetskraft finns det i alla fall inte brist på i sverige. Att deinte är villiga att betala för anställda
<Gallop32> Kanske bara jag som är så sjuk i huvudet att jag går runt mitt i natten och är hungrig med tomt kylskåp och kollar på klockan.
<barzam> Gallop32: jag jobbade i en butik i uppsala som stängde vid 11 på kvällen
<guest9187> Gallop32: Jobba som vanlig lön då arbetskraften finns utan OB
<Gallop32> 11 (23) känns ändå ganska "normalt". Inte "så" sent.
<barzam> Gallop32: det fanns inga kunder fram till halv elva då alla kom och köpte mjölk och sånt
<Gallop32> Hehe...
<Gallop32> barzam: Ha butik endast öppen mellan 22:30 och 23:00.
<EAG> var var det?
<barzam> det lönar sig liksom inte för butiker, om det gjorde det skulle alla ha öppet dygnet runt
<Gallop32> Ja, fast hur kan de veta om det utan att ha testat?
<guest9187> barzam: det är då folk får syn på klockan
<virtuald> gallop32: risken med att anställa sliskar är ju att sno mer än de säljer :)
<EAG> inte så vanligt i uppsala... allt är ju typ stängt förutom statoil
<barzam> butiker har bra koll på sånt
<barzam> EAG: konsum sysslomansgatan, den är nerlagd nu
<Gallop32> Hmm. Kanske.
<Gallop32> Rånrisken kanske blir större också.
<EAG> hmm den som ica tog över?
<barzam> EAG: du vet vid luthagens livs
<EAG> mm
<barzam> japp
<Gallop32> ICA sprider sig som cancer och tar över alla gamla mysiga Konsumar. Sorgligt. Snyft.
<EAG> nu när du säger det ja
<barzam> den butiken var/är tio ggr bättre
<guest9187> så mycket arbetslöst folk nuförtiden, så nog finns det normala som kan tas in
<Gallop32> Vad fan är det jag lyssnar på? P4 Stockholm? Trodde de hade samma som P3 på natten... men verkar vara något inringarprogram.
<Gallop32> Skumma typer ringer in och svamlar om saker. Sådant borde de ha jämt. :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, hallå
<guest9187> Gallop32: hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag gillar nog yafaray bäst nu
<barzam> Gallop32: ring p2 är en klassiker i samma anda :)
<Gallop32> Är det inte P1?
<maxjezy> Philip5, den är snabb och kung
<barzam> Gallop32: skrev fel, visst är det så
<Gallop32> Alltså... finns det verkligen cigarrbutiker som endast säljer cigarrer? Såg en ny TV-serie idag och då gick han in i en butik i Stockholm som endast säljer cigarrer... Hur kan något sådant gå runt? Jag har blivit helt "nummerblind"; fattar inte hur så specialiserade butiker kan ha kunder nog. :/
<dataviruset> örk
<barzam> Gallop32: hehe om butiken finns går den nog runt
<Gallop32> Kanske just börjat och går i konkurs nästa månad.
<Gallop32> Hur många köper ciggisar, liksom?
<EAG> stockholm är stort
<EAG> tillräckligt stort för det mesta :)
<Trullo> åk till kina så får du se skumma butiker
<barzam> konstigare att det finns hundratals H&M egentligen
<Trullo> som bara säljer kammar exempelvis
<Gallop32> Hundratals?!
<Gallop32> "Redan de gamla grekerna..."
<barzam> det finns säkert 100 HM i storstockholm
<Gallop32> Kan det inte finnas, barzam.
<Gallop32> Där talar du allt i nattmössan.
<Gallop32> Vem har en nattmössa? Jag har inte ens pyjamas.
<guest9187> Trullo: haha, hittar man det  inte i kina är det inte uppfunnit eller udda nog att säljas
<webistic> medans vi diskuterad detta har 11 HM butiker öppnats
<fjorgynn> jag har nattmössan
<guest9187> fjorgynn; och ögon lappar
<webistic> har funderat på att köpa ögon lappar, är det bra grejer?
<Gallop32> Hennes & Hans.
<guest9187> Gallop32: Nu börja jag lyssna på det där ring in prog. P4
<guest9187> HAHA
<barzam> ok det finns 35 hm i stockholm
<Gallop32> Snubbe som åker till estland varje söndag. =S
<Gallop32> http://http-live.sr.se/p4stockholm-mp3-192
<guest9187> Vilken snubbe ...
<hockebocke> går det att få surroundljud via hdmi?
<hockebocke> lyckas bara få stereo
<hockebocke> (och det var ingen barnlek att få det ens...)
<Gallop32> Skämtar du? Självklart går det väl?
<barzam> stödjer ditt kort surround?
<Gallop32> Jag är inte alls insatt, men det låter ju totalt absurt att det inte skulle gå.
<webistic> ja
<barzam> hockebocke: lite tips här kanske: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385515
<webistic> hörni.. hur zippar jag upp en mapp på min ubuntu server via terminalen?
<barzam> alltså packa till zip inte packa upp?
<amelia> woho! jag fick igång min PDP-11 med XXDP nyss. :D
<webistic> packa upp .zip till en mapp
<webistic> .zip filen ligger där redan
<barzam> kolla man unzip
 * amelia är sjukt nöjd.
<Nafallo> amelia: ta ledigt imorgon da!
<amelia> webistic: jag brukar skapa en skräpmapp att lägga zip-filen i, sen köra jag unzip file.zip. anledningen till skräpmappen är att ibland ligger det bara massa filer i zip-filen coh då vill man inte ha dem överallt.
<webistic> aha tack
<amelia> Nafallo: neh, imorgon har jag massa möten jag vill gå på ju och var dessutom hemma med feber idag.
<andol> amelia: Vill gå på möten? :)
<Nafallo> amelia: anyway. jag ska nog sluta chatta har. jag ar onykter.
<amelia> Nafallo: haha, det har väl inte hindrat folk förrut?
<amelia> andol: ja, det handlar om vår nya grupp så det är mycket intressant att vara med.
<Nafallo> amelia: jag tog mig igenom tre losenord sa... :-P
<Gallop32> Ny grupp med vadå?
<Gallop32> Har någon som heter Amelia en uråldrig "minidator"?! :O
<Nafallo> Gallop32: "en"?
<Gallop32> Hon har fler?!
<Nafallo> Gallop32: for att vara 32-bit skulle du raknas som modern i det hushallet...
<Gallop32> Vadan detta samlande på enorma datamaskiner?
<virtuald> stresstesta hissen :D
 * Nafallo tror hon har for stor lagenhet personligen... ;-)
<Gallop32> Amelia är ju en damtidning.
<amelia> Gallop32: jag heter amelia och har tre uråldriga minidatorer.
<Gallop32> Varför?
<Gallop32> Vad gör de?
<Nafallo> Gallop32: oh god... det forklarar SAAAA mycket. tack! :-P
<amelia> Nafallo: fel, är bara en som är under 32-bit.. mina AS/400 är 48-bit och 64-bit och sen har jag ju en hög med alphor som är 64-bit och ändå äldre än de flesta 32-bit burkar
<Gallop32> Knäpp.
<Gallop32> Fast har man plats så...
<Gallop32> Värsta femrummaren?
<amelia> Gallop32: för att jag gillar gamla datorer och de gör inte så mycket, poängen är att de ska köra sina native operativsystem och sen är det rätt kul att bekanta sig med historien.
<amelia> Gallop32: nej, "bara" fyra rum.
<dataviruset> när kommer 128-bit?
<coobra_> :D
<coobra_> nu är man i london  :D
<Nafallo> amelia: var iofs dina AS/400 jag tankte pa :-P
<Nafallo> coobra: det ar man, och inte helt nykter heller :-P
<coobra_> Nafallo: jasså :p
<amelia> Nafallo: äsch, jag har bara en här som är under 32-bit, sen har jag en till hemma hos päronen som jag måste få hit vid tillfälle.
<coobra_> Nafallo: http://www.imperialhotels.co.uk/royal-national är jag :D
<Nafallo> coobra_: klicka lankar ar WAAAAY overkill i mitt stadie.
<coobra_> lol
<coobra_> :D
<Nafallo> losenord ar lugnt... inte pentadactyl :-P
<coobra_> :D
<virtuald> dataviruset: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/128-bit
<Nafallo> virtuald: 256-bit
<virtuald> nafallo: vilken?
<Nafallo> virtuald: 256-bit!
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> 1 kbit!
<virtuald> galet…
<virtuald> alltså det kommer säkert cpu:er som kan operera (på) sån data men tror inte man kommer börja köra det som standard, finns väl ingen anledning… än :>
<d3ngar_> Hi, I have a problem with my DAAP server: the port is open, Rhythmbox is listening on it - yet I can't connect to the server, I don't get a song list
<dataviruset> virtuald: rätt...
<Nafallo> d3ngar_: oh hair. Swedish channel here... did you want #ubuntu-gb ?
<d3ngar_> Possibly
<d3ngar_> :)
<Nafallo> hair!? hair!
<d3ngar_> I'm in ubuntu-uk, but it's dead, like no tomorrow :)
<Nafallo> no. *sigh* hai!
<d3ngar_> I know the Swedes speak excellent English, so I thought I badger here :)...
<Nafallo> d3ngar_: you just tried Sweden.... GMT+1...
<zChris> Nafallo is in GB actually :P
<d3ngar_> Nafallo: I know
<zChris> Semicorrect in coming here?
<zChris> ;P
<virtuald> nafallo: *sigh* hai!? :D
<Nafallo> zChris: tsss. I'm in -uk! :-P
<Nafallo> virtuald: i.e. not hair!
<webistic> butter?
<coobra_> Nafallo: eru på krogen med laptopen
<d3ngar_> Any idea about my DAAP problem?
<zChris> Nafallo; ;P
<Nafallo> webistic: butter is for .... let's not talk about what butter is for.
<Nafallo> coobra_: hemma nu :-P
<coobra_> Nafallo:  ok :D
<coobra_> Nafallo: finns ni på BETTmessan på Olymia ?
<d3ngar_> :(
<Nafallo> coobra_: vet inte vad du pratar om.
<zChris> d3ngar_: no idea :P
<d3ngar_> zChris: no probs
<coobra_> Nafallo: ok ok
<Nafallo> d3ngar_: check firewalls, and then tcpdump the port :-)
<coobra_> jaj gnatt pojkar flickor och allt annat :D
<d3ngar_> Nadallo: already did
<d3ngar_> I can ping the port through the LAN
<dagon^> god kväll kanalen
<vacum> bra video men de är dåliga skådespelare :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV-7J5y1TQc&feature=related porrfilmsnivå typ
<vacum> PDP-11 for dummies
<Gallop32> 128-bit fanns ju redan 1998 med Dreamcast.
<vacum> men det är lite fel ändå
<Gallop32> Bara videospelen som var besatta med bitar.
<vacum> den körde en mips-cpu
<vacum> vet inte den var 32 eller 64
<Nafallo> mmmm.MIPS
<vacum> grafikkretsen var 128bit
<coobra> :D
<coobra> nice
<coobra> internet finns på rummet :D
<vacum> var väll en SH4 som satt i den?
<coobra> hhiiihihi
<Nafallo> coobra: nej!
<vacum> PowerVR-grafik
<coobra> jo
<virtuald> coobra: var är du?
<Nafallo> coobra: du lar inte ha tillrackligt mycket storage for att lagre hela Internet i cache
<coobra> Nafallo: hahaha
<coobra> virtuald: london  :D
<coobra> virtuald: Camden
<vacum> Gallop32: 32bit var den
<virtuald> aha
<coobra> oxfoord
<coobra> typ
<coobra> :D
<virtuald> coobra: oj.  kan man verkligen bo dä?
<virtuald> r
<dagon^> coobra: sa inte du god natt för ett tag sen? :P
<vacum> Gallop32: det som dreamcast var först med var att ha möjlighet till internet som standard
<coobra> dagon^: jo todde jag inte hade när på rummet
<coobra> :D
<Gallop32> Jaguar kallades 64-bitare.
<Gallop32> Men var typ 16-bit?!
<Nafallo> Gallop32: o_O
<coobra> virtuald: knappt lite skabbigt :(
<Gallop32> Som om bitarna betyder något alls.
<virtuald> coobra: :D
<Gallop32> Fattar inte varför alla var besatta med antalet bitar.
<coobra> virtuald: 1600rum  :D
<virtuald> 8]
<Nafallo> Gallop32: pratar du om samma jaguar de pratade om?
<Gallop32> Xbox 360 = 32-bit.
<Gallop32> Nafallo: Atari Jaguar?
<Nafallo> Gallop32: Jaguar ar en av varldens snabbaste kluster dessutom :-P
<dagon^> alltså
<Gallop32> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_Jaguar
<dagon^> forumet har ju ballat ur totalt nu
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguar_(computer)
<virtuald> dagon^: inte tekniskt då?
<Nafallo> virtuald: gar att fixa ;-)
<dagon^> virtuald: say what? Oo
<virtuald> tekniska saker går att fixa ja…
<webistic> god natt
<virtuald> personer… ja vad kan man göra? ubuntu-filosofin har väl inte riktigt plats för någon lart
<Gallop32> Lart?
<Gallop32> Fattar inte vad man har sådana där kluster till.
<Gallop32> Som Nafallo visade.
<virtuald> gallop32: luser attitude readjustment tool
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-13
<Nafallo> !lart is luser attitude readjustment tool
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> Gallop32: berakna saker.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<virtuald> dagon^: jag tycker att det inte är värt att försöka övertyga folk om att man har rätt, har man rätt och de fel lär de märka det eller lida av konsekvenserna :>
<dagon^> virtuald: förmodligen det senare :P
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> nafallo: vet du om det finns någon vettig rbl för väven?
 * Nafallo blinakr
<virtuald> 8]
<Nafallo> virtuald: ingen aning om vad du talar om. prata som att jag var onykter sa kanske du lyckas fa fram nagot svar.
<virtuald> väv=web
<virtuald> rbl=realtime blackhole list
<virtuald> dns alltså
<coobra> haha
<coobra> Nafallo: <3
<virtuald> nafallo: är du onykter då?
<Nafallo> virtuald: tillrackligt. pratar du om mail?
<virtuald> nej
 * Nafallo inser inte vad dns har med saken att gora, eller snarare vad det ar du forsoker blocketa
<virtuald> http://www.surbl.org/ finns ju, finns det fler? 8]
<virtuald> hmm den kanske inte är dns
<virtuald> egentligen vill jag ha en bra blocklista att slänga in i bind
<Nafallo> OUCH! forbannade vagg att vara i vagen
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, sover du?
<johanbr> virtuald, exakt vad vill du blockera?
<virtuald> spam/ads/tracking, primärt webservrar
<Nafallo> johanbr: det var ju det JAG forsokte fraga :-P
<virtuald> jaha :p
 * Nafallo later johanbr ta over :-)
<johanbr> virtuald, spamhaus DROP-lista är nog en bra början iaf
<virtuald> johanbr: aha…
<virtuald> johanbr: är den inte för mailservrar?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä jag är inte som du
<maxjezy> :)
<virtuald> man borde scripta några svar på såna frågor
<virtuald> 8]
<Philip5> maxjezy: brukar du läsa 3D World eller andra sådana tidingar? kanske för dyra för dig? ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> dyra för mig
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> du får begära lönehöjning ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> såg du vad jag lekt idag
<maxjezy> i blender
<maxjezy> med yafaray
<Philip5> npoe
<johanbr> virtuald, nja, egentligen är den nog tänkt att användas för routing/firewalls
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kika där, jag håller på att fixa rutorna och sånt nu
<virtuald> johanbr: då är det precis vad jag letade efter :)
<maxjezy> snyggat till meshen en aning med
<Philip5> maxjezy: börjar du gilla yafaray eller?! ;)
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> den är galet snabb
<maxjezy> den översta bilden tog 5 minuter att rendera
<maxjezy> 1080pix
<Philip5> vad hade det tagit med lux tror du?
<maxjezy> minst tio minuter
<Philip5> hehe, ja minst
<maxjezy> tror inte du?
<maxjezy> :)
<Nafallo> johanbr: de har typ.... 15 olika listor dock... vilken pratar du om?
<johanbr> http://www.spamhaus.org/drop/
<johanbr> men den listan är rätt konservativ, så man vill kanske ha fler
<Philip5> maxjezy: tittar lite på det här programmet som visserligen inte är open source men finns för linux: http://www.procedural.com/cityengine/features/2010.html
<maxjezy> Philip5, planer på att ta över världen och bygga dina futuristiska städer?
<Nafallo> maxjezy: har inte Philip5 kommit over Sim City an tror du? :-)
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Nafallo> !philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<Nafallo> !philip5 is also planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> !no, philip5 is also <reply>planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> !philip5
<ubot2> philip5 is also <reply>planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Nafallo> hrm...
<jolaren> <3 eggdr0ps
<Nafallo> !no, philip5 is <reply>Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> !philip5 is also <reply>planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<ubot2> But philip5-also already means something else!
 * Nafallo headdesks
<Nafallo> !philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Nafallo> \o/
<jolaren> haha snuskhummer
<Nafallo> jolaren: supybot, fwiw.
<jolaren> haha
<jolaren> servern fick tuppjuck
<jolaren> :(
<jolaren> Sjukt störande när man har några hundra dagars uptime och sen från ingenstans så har servern hamnat i viloläge/bootat om
<Nafallo> lol
<jolaren> Det man lär sig är att man inte ska bry sig om uptime, men att man ska se till så att den håller sig uppe
<Nafallo> 00:33:12 Irssi uptime: 132d 13h 6m 29s
<jolaren> Denna server hade precis gått över året
<jolaren> ;(
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ ssh pony.magicalforest.net uptime
<Nafallo>  00:34:29 up 237 days,  5:13,  0 users,  load average: 2.59, 2.77, 2.75
<Nafallo> heh
<jolaren> jag kommer ikapp no worries !1!
<Nafallo> jolaren: ska jag behova posta landskrona's firewall? den wrappade och borjade om fran 0 efter nagra ar :-P
<jolaren> uptime 01:35:02 up 30 min,
<Nafallo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<jolaren> stackare!
<Nafallo> den dar var VARM
<jolaren> haha
 * Nafallo aktar sig fran varma saker
<jolaren> hade en 1uare förrut som så händigt var inbyggd i en ikea hutch
<Nafallo> forutom pa jobb...
<jolaren> den blev varm
<Nafallo> dar ar det SKONT med varme
<virtuald> nafallo: har du en maskin som heter unicorn?
<Nafallo> virtuald: hade. det ar mammas nu.
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> star och rainbow då?
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> later inte som de hor hemma i en magisk skog.
<virtuald> men carebear\ då?
<virtuald> eller tingeling, vad hon nu heter på engelska
 * Nafallo stirrar ondskefullt pa virtuald 
<virtuald> :)
<Nafallo> virtuald: sluta fa mig att vilja gora illa dig.
<virtuald> jag förstår inte varför du vill det
<Nafallo> inte jag heller, men jag har skal att inte behova forsta.
<Philip5> virtuald: tinker bell
<Nafallo> (och det ar vad jag tanker beratta for juryn)
<virtuald> justja
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> nafallo: jaja, vi ses när vi ses då
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> kort mote? ;-)
<virtuald> mm
<virtuald> duell
<Nafallo> RYSK!
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> jag är inte självmordsbenägen
<Nafallo> du far en pansarvagn, jag tar en atombomb. sa! rysk duell :-P
<virtuald> nhehe
 * Nafallo suckar och tror han skulle skjuta huvudet av sig fore nagot annat.
<jolaren> tips på billig automatiserad tjänst där de talar? Vill se om min lurs högtalare är sprängd
<Nafallo> tinnitus sucks boys and girls... just saying! :-(
<Nafallo> jolaren: SJ?
<Nafallo> jolaren: (du lar inte kunna boka nagon resa aven om dina hogtalare ar i toppskick)
<jolaren> ringde eurovoice nu
<jolaren> kom jag på
<jolaren> det har börjat brusa
<jolaren> satan.
<Nafallo> heh. det kan jag ocksa saga :-P
<virtuald> fan kan de inte ta bort det dåliga namnet någon gång
<virtuald> eller de vill ha något kvar för att visa sin legacy kanske
<virtuald> eller vad jag nu menar
<Nafallo> virtuald: ar du ocksa onkyter? :-)
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> är sällan det
<Nafallo> det ar val darfor det kravs sa lite ;-)
<virtuald> fan att tyda.se har tagit bort sin svenska röstsyntes, va ju kul o höra den uttala allt fel
<virtuald> nafallo: jag dricker mycket ändå :D
<virtuald> nafallo: eller iofs, beror på sällskap…
 * Nafallo har druckit red bull, rodvin och ol.
 * virtuald har druckit te och vatten
<Nafallo> ett par pints for mycket dessutom skulle jag uppskatta
<amelia> men Nafallo då... man ska inte dricka alkohol.
<Nafallo> amelia: ska man visst!
<Nafallo> omnomnom
<backspace> Wake up call... lillen spyr rakt ut i sängen.
<backspace> Mumma.
<amelia> tmi!
<amelia> usch usch usch!
<virtuald> man ska göra som min granne, röka massa äta sig tjock och röka massa tobak så det luktar ut i trapphuset, och hosta så det hörs i hela trapphuset
<virtuald> ekar :D
<virtuald> (ja. nästan iaf.)
<amelia> lol
<backspace> Hade man varit en sån där person med en dagbokssida (blog för er trendnissar) så hade man ju kunnat fota och lagt upp.
<virtuald> fan måste jag skriva så dampigt
<backspace> Verkar ju poppis att skylta med allt i dagens läge.
<amelia> vad läskigt..
<virtuald> är väl inte många som använder en blogg som dagbok?
<backspace> Kanske inte. TYcker det är samma sak.
<backspace> Eller som det kallades under 90-talet. Hemsida.
<Nafallo> nog mest for att de ar radda att foraldrarna ska lasa ;-)
<virtuald> 8-]
<amelia> jag berättar allt på irc.. bloggen är bara till för mindre vardagliga saker.
<backspace> Hehe
<backspace> Du har en alltså.
<backspace> GUlligt.
<virtuald> home site är lite svårt att översätta, så då blir det fel
<virtuald> om man inte bara har just en sida då
<virtuald> som på alla jävla samhälle-sidor
<amelia> backspace: jo, jag har en blogg.. eller hemsida eller vad man nu vill säga. någonstans måste man ju skriva sånt man känner att man vill berätta för världen.
<backspace> Nej, nu blir det till att elda upp sängkläderna och handdukarna. Samt att skopa, vad som såg ut som köttbitar, upp i en soppåse. Hej på sig.
<backspace> Och ja, håller med amelia, Mirken är bättre för såna här saker.
<virtuald> ehe
<backspace> Thingeling.
<backspace> Tjinge
<virtuald> backspace: vem har köttbitarna ramlat ur?
<backspace> Kan fan inte stava.
<virtuald> har också det problemet
<virtuald> :)
 * Nafallo har inte det problemet, aven nar han ar onykter
<virtuald> min anledning är ofta att jag dampar ur och tänker på något mitt i meningen
<virtuald> fortsätter skriva utan att kolla
 * Nafallo hoppar over ord, men de han skriver brukar generellt vara rattstavade
<Nafallo> och nu ska jag nog dacka... gnatt.
<virtuald> natt
<virtuald> fan när får jag bli trött då
<virtuald> http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/desktops/166625-blaming-intel-for-how-the-world-is
<dagon^> virtuald: intressant artikel
<dagon^> dags att testa lite nexenta
<dagon^> Hej kanalen är ni klara?!
<Haffe> Nej, återgå till att sova.
<antii> :(
<dagon^> fail Haffe, fail
<Haffe> Vad?
<dagon^> vi kan inte sova nu
<dagon^> klockan är 7
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> va gör ni?
<dagon^> kollar lite tv-serier
<dagon^> och lite på guiden från blenderguru
<dagon^> tänkte börja på modellen ordentligt idag :)
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Dags att vakna upp ordentligt.
<maxjezy> dagon^, nice
<maxjezy> kolla in mina sista renderingar på http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com
<antii> maxjezy: jobbar
<maxjezy> REDAN?!
<antii> ja?
<antii> 08-17
<maxjezy> KNAS
<maxjezy> jag är ledig
<antii> skönt :P
<swedala> såååå tidigt, usch för jobb :P
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> swedala: de è najs!
<antii> swedala: arbetsmoralen på "topp".
<swedala> antii: var lite ironisk :(
<swedala> själv jobbar jag flex, rätt skönt
<antii> swedala: i wish :[
<larsemil> god morgon sverige
<swedala> morrn
<cHarNe2> god morgon, dett är min första dag på jobbet sedan 20 dec, inte lite skit som låg på mitt skrivbord.. :(
<larsemil> 20 dec(imeter) med skit?
 * larsemil känner sig som Barre 
<larsemil> HeMan: har du fixat ipv6 åt mig än på blixtvik? :D
<larsemil> sudo !!
 * larsemil is generating a new netbeans php project
 * amelia gäspar
<amelia> fy fan... det här med jobb tar livet av mgi.
<dagon^> ska vi byta?
<amelia> dagon^: vad jobbar du med?
<cHarNe2> kan vi inte lägga allas jobb i en hatt och sedan bara dra lappar?
<amelia> ok för mig om man får behålla sin lön bara.
<cHarNe2> sure
<amelia> släng gärna in några studenter också... det  vore nice som fan
<cHarNe2> låter bra, :P vem kodar hatten?
<Barre> larsemil: antar att du gjort något fel då :P
<larsemil> jag är väldigt för att göra tillsammans, passar kanske dåligt med just datorjobb men typ. "nu bygger vi på mitt hus i en vecka och nästa så gör vi ditt hus"
<cHarNe2> idag ser vi till att mina servrar inte crachar och imorrn dina :D
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> har en maskin. som idag inte har något X, behöver ha den för att visa en hemsida bara , någon som har något tips ? eller köra in hela stora gnome för detta ?
<amelia> Coffe: kör in X, xterm och firefox
<amelia> Coffe: eller du behöver knappt xterm.
<amelia> kör in X och firefox och se till att firefox startas när X startas.
<Coffe> amelia,  kör nog chrome
<kodein> firefox som wm :)
<Coffe> tack :)
<amelia> Coffe: same same but different
<amelia> Coffe: point still valid, du kan starta program utan en fönsterhanterare..
<larsemil> Coffe: eller så kör du in openbox eller något så har du lite möjlighet att göra saker.
<Coffe> ja, nu har jag X installerat
<Coffe> tack :)
<Coffe> detta ska nog gå bra
<Coffe> kan köra startX nu
<Coffe> men händer nada :)
<Coffe> lol
<larsemil> Coffe: har du sagt åt den att något ska hända?
<larsemil> det är det jag menar, nu kan du välja på att 1. confa eller 2. apt-geta openbox som gör det åt dig
<larsemil> :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  vet du några tangentbordsgenvägar ? för jag har ingen mus på den datorn
<cHarNe2> :D
<cHarNe2> alt+f2 brukar man kunna starta program med
<cHarNe2> Coffe: funkar alt+f2 för dig?
<larsemil> Coffe: openbox har ingen "kör" eller något. men du kan ställa in att den ska starta chromium direkt den startar upp openbox i .Xinitrc
<dagon^> tom. fluxbox har det :P
<Barre> larsemil, Coffe: du kan lägga in program i ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh juh....
<larsemil> Barre: det är du som kör openbox. :)
<Coffe> Barre, ahhh ok
<Barre> men om du enbart skall köra firefox så behöver du ju ingen WM...
<Barre> inte för att openbox drar så särskillt mycket resurser :)
<Coffe> nu har jag det
<Coffe> å nu har jag opsview viewport framme :)
<dagon^> amelia: jag är arbetslös så det borde passa bra :)
<cHarNe2> dagon^: har du nån utbildning?
<dagon^> jodå
<dagon^> c#, asp.net etc.
<Kim^J> My man! :D
<dagon^> :p
 * Kim^J har ingen utbildning.
<kodein> Kim^J: är du doktor knark?
<Kim^J> Nope
<kodein> hmm. men han saknar ju också utbildningen :/
 * x_link har ingen utbildning heller.
<x_link> Men jag och Kim^J är ändå jätteproffsiga
<Kim^J> ^^
<x_link> ;)
<Kim^J> Vad är rimligt för en sekreterare i månaden? 22-23k?
<dagon^> nja
<dagon^> beror ju på
<dagon^> storlek på företag etc.
<Kim^J> Verkar som 22-23k är ganska spot on. :P
<Kim^J> http://www.lonestatistik.se/loner.asp/yrke/Sekreterare-1013
<kodein> ska du anställa dig en?
<dagon^> sjukt
<Kim^J> Inte nu, men kan vara bra att veta dagen man gör det =)
<Kim^J> dagon^: Vilket?
<dagon^> vem som helst kan ju vara sekreterare
<Kim^J> Njaa
<maxjezy> dagon^, vaken?
<dagon^> jodå
<dagon^> har inte sovit i natt
<maxjezy> samma här
<maxjezy> kritik på mina senaste grejer ? http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> ubuntu wallpapers
<dagon^> ska kolla :)
<dagon^> sjyssta färger :D
<dagon^> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TS6eDlspV6I/AAAAAAAAA7s/BDw5gXse5ME/s1600/untitled.jpg.png <- en riktig favorit
<maxjezy> ska ladda upp en film jag gjorde precis
<larsemil> http://imgur.com/dzt7s
<dagon^> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TS6eDTzB0pI/AAAAAAAAA7k/oPIfBhF4Ebs/s1600/untitled.png <- också en favorit
<maxjezy> dagon^, det är synd att blogger buggar ltie
<maxjezy> jag ladda upp dem i HD
<maxjezy> men de skalar ner ibland
<maxjezy> skumt
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför
<dagon^> har du inte dropbox?
<maxjezy> näe
<dagon^> du, yafaray blev ju riktigt tjusig
<maxjezy> har inte orkat göra klart den
<maxjezy> fastnade lite på den där glow effekten
<dagon^> ändå fin lack :D
<maxjezy> :)
<pirx> tjena! ngn som vet hur man kan se om ett filsystem är mountat read-only (annat än att man får det felet när man försöker skapa en fil)?
<Norrland_jr> pirx: skriv mount i terminalen
<Barre> pirx: kommandot mount
<Coffe> Barre,  vet du hur man stänger av screensaver då :P
<Barre> Coffe: finns ju ingen screensaver om du inte startar den....
<Barre> Coffe: är det strömspar, alltså att skärmen går ner i sparläge?
<Coffe> Barre, ja det är de ju så klart.
<Barre> Coffe: Option "BlankTime" i xorg.conf
 * Barre tror det ialla fall
<Sincide> Sitter o råpluggar till en tenta... Nån som kan svaret på denna? (fått en gammal tenta som referens)
<Sincide> Write a line that you would include in a crontab file for deleting all files that end with .###  throughout your entire account. This process should occur every night at 1:00 AM
<Sincide> ?
<pirx> Norrland_jr: Barre: ja, jag tycker också att det borde dyka upp där, men det känns mer som att den bara printar upp vilka mount-options som finns i fstab.
<pirx> jag har ett filsystem där jag får följande: touch: cannot touch `TEST': Read-only file system
<Coffe> Barre,  har ingen xorg.conf . lol
<bamsefar_> Sincide: 0 1 * * * rm -rf /
<pirx> men raden för det FSet i mount säger: /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Sincide> bamsefar_, tar den bara filerna med .### då?
<Barre> pirx: nope, den visar vad som är monterad för stunden och hur den är monterad
<Norrland_jr> Sincide: den tar alla filer :)
<Sincide> Ja, men om man bara vill ha en specifik filändelse att raderas då?
<Sincide> I alla undermappar med...
<Norrland_jr> hur skulle du söka eller öppna alla filer av ett visst slag?
<Norrland_jr> tänk wildcards
<bamsefar_> Sincide: Då får du nog läsa på lite.
<pirx> Barre: underligt att jag fick "cannot touch `TEST': Read-only file system" då. hmm.
<Sincide> Jo, jag vet *.###, men om jag skriver 0 1 * * * rm -rf /*.###, kör den i alla undermappar då med?
<bamsefar_> Sincide: Har du någon aning om vad du sysslar med?
<Norrland_jr> Sincide: vad gör rm -r ?
<Sincide> Norrland_jr, Självklart.. va dum jag är.. Så nervös för tentan imorrn bara... Tack..
<Norrland_jr> Sincide: tänk efter bara
<Barre> Coffe: de kanske har ersatts med xorg.conf.d kataloger då?
<kodein> # behöver du eskejpa ojmr
<kodein> iom att det är kommentarer i sh
<Barre> dessutom gör det kommando inte någon skillnat på kataloger eller filer....
 * Kim^J skulle nog använt find
<Barre> &me håller med kodein
<Barre> hehe
<bamsefar_> :>
 * Barre håller med Kim^J 
<bamsefar_> find $BASE -name "*.###" -type f -exec rm {} \;
<Kim^J> Känns som att det är något trivialt att skriva med find... :P
<kodein> jag tror jag är för lat för att komma ihåg att -exec finns, så jag använder alltid xargs :)
<andol> Just i det här fallet så finns ju även -delete.
<Barre> pirx: ingen aning, något som är fel kanske? du har ju inte ge några förslag eller ideér när du inte talar om vad det är för device, filsystem, hur det är monterat eller annan information än att det inte fungerar :P
<Barre> vilken konstigt formulerad mening det blev då
<Norrland_jr> pirx: prova med detta kommadot: mount -n -o remount,rw /
<Barre> Coffe: kolla inställningen för monitorn med xset q
<Barre> Coffe: för att stänga av DPMS: xset dpms 0 0 0
<Barre> Coffe: hehe... du kan tydligen också disabla (på ren svenska) DPMS med: xset -dpms
<Coffe> ja  xset -s noblank fungerar oxå , råkade bara posta det i fel kanal :P
<Barre> Coffe: och antingen ändrar du permanent i xorg.conf (eller motsvarande konfigureraing) eller så kör du det i .Xinit.rc alternativt ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<Barre> Coffe: många lösningar på samma problem :)
 * Barre drar på kundis
<pirx> Norrland_jr: ska prova när servern behagar boota igen:)
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Coffe> Barre,  tack :)
<backspace> Dragit vinstlotten här. Lillen har magsjuka.
<backspace> Yay
<kodein> hon kanske delar med sig av vinsten.
<backspace> kodein: Mycket möjligt. Går ju tydligen väldigt mycket magsjuka i stan.
<backspace> Du får se över ditt typsnitt kodein, e och a ser nog lite lika ut för dig.
<kodein> jag bryr mig rätt lite om kön på okända jäkla internetmänniskors avkommor.
<backspace> kodein: Oj, PMS?
<kodein> nej, det är mer så att det inte är så förbannat relevant för mig.
<backspace> AHa.
<backspace> Du lurade mig genom att du överhuvudtaget skrev.
<backspace> Dagens emo-tonåringar förvillar mig.
<backspace> Du får ursäkta om jag inte hänger med i svängarna.
<kodein> intressant att du på nåt sätt får för dig att jag skulle vara kvinnlig tonåring
<amelia> kodein: det vet du väl att majoriteten här inne är det..
<kodein> hur känner du när du på nåt sätt måste gå i försvarsställning bara för att någon uttrycker ointresse av ditt ättelägg?
<kodein> amelia: ja, men nån här måste ju stå ut genom att vara man och snart 30.
<backspace> kodein: Ingen försvarsställning. Säger bara att du kanske skulle se över ditt typsnitt.
 * amelia önskar att alla män som slänger sig med kommentarer som "har du PMS eller?" eller liknande får uppleva det first hand någon gång.
<backspace> Och det är i största välmening.
<kodein> backspace: för att jag inte orkar läsa dina ubunturelaterade påståenden helt och fullt?
<backspace> amelia: Vi har fruar. Det är samma sak. Nästan.
<amelia> backspace: det är INTE samma sak.
<backspace> Så säger hon också.
<backspace> Lustigt.
<backspace> kodein: Vet du vad. /ignore fungerar väl fortfarande?
<amelia> mm, måste vara en slump.
<backspace> kodein: Du får liksom börja bli lite mer, hur ska man säga? Glad?
<kodein> backspace: ja, men den ser dålig skillnad på off-topic och on-topic
<backspace> amelia: Men vi älskar våra fruar ändå.
<amelia> hur som helst kanske vi ska hålla oss lite mer till topic..
<kodein> backspace: men åas, det enda jag egentligen sett dig göra är ju att klaga på forumfolk och prata om dina snorungars sjukdomar, så jag antar att du kan få hamna på ignorelistan om du så gärna vill.
<backspace> Lite synd att folk är så hetska när det gäller operativsystem och liknande.
<backspace> Verkar vara vanligt förekommande.
<backspace> Ta bara De Raadt som exempel. Vilken människa. =)
<amelia> på tal om absolut ingenting eller?
<larsemil> han är väl dutti
<backspace> amelia: Njae, tänkte mest bara för att prata lite.
 * larsemil har skrivit typ 500 rader kod...
<larsemil> produktiv dag!
<larsemil> 476
<Kim^J> larsemil: =)
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: hakkerboi :P
<larsemil> Kim^J: jag fick aldrig något mail
<Kim^J> larsemil: Nej, jag gjorde annat igår och sen blev det dags att sova.
<Kim^J> Men jag skickar ett senare idag.
<Kim^J> Jobba 0740 till 1530, möte, sen fortsätta jobba tills jag ska sova. :)
<Kim^J> larsemil: Hur mycket bandbredd och vilken säkerhet/redunans har din datahall?
<larsemil> 100mbit. håller på att leta dieselagg så det har vi inte idag. redundansen på nät är just nu låg då vi ligger på en lina men i förhandlingar med telia för en annan.
<Kim^J> Ok
 * Kim^J letar co-lo
<larsemil> Kim^J: kan få 1gbit också men det kostar skjortan
<Kim^J> Hehe =)
<cHarNe2> Kim^J: vad vill du ha?
<Kim^J> cHarNe2: Hm?
<cHarNe2> i ditt co-lo
<Kim^J> Säkerhet, redunans och bra lina, schysst support är ett krav också. :)
<Kim^J> Just nu är det massa planering, vi ska kika på om vi kan göra saker på vanliga webbhotell eller om vi ska använda co-lo.
<larsemil> Kim^J: jag tror tyvärr inte jag hunnit så långt i uppbyggnad att jag är något för den kräsne, men för småföretag och entusiaster är jag ett prisvärt alternativ. :)
<bamsefar_> larsemil: Hur ska du göra med redundans när du har två internetleverantörer?
<Kim^J> larsemil: Vi är inte kräsna, vi vill bara att vår co-lo/webbhotell kan leverara. :)
<bamsefar_> Kim^J: Telecity säger jag ju!
<poller> orly?
<bamsefar_> poller: Oj, är du här.
<poller> Till och från
<poller> Jag är ju sån ubuntu-användare vettu
<Kim^J> bamsefar_: Hehe, vi ska kolla över alla alternativ. :)
<poller> Är ext4 skiten eller?
<Kim^J> bamsefar_: Billigast blir om man har saker på ett webbhotell, men det vore bra att kunna erbjuda våra kunder hosting, samt att jag kan leka med lite roligare tekniker.
<Kim^J> Inte många webbhotell som har ASP.NET 4 och RavenDB installerat. ^^
<larsemil> bamsefar_: jag hoppas att de ska bygga ut stadsnätet åt andra hållet så vi får från samma leverantör.  det vore det smidigaste. återstår att se.
<poller> Ska du ha redundanta uppkopplingar, från samma leverantör?
<larsemil> såvida de går olika vägar så
<poller> Det är ju fortfarande inte jätteredundant
<larsemil> nej. men good enough for starters
<bamsefar_> poller: Jag har redundans från en leverantör.
<bamsefar_> larsemil: I vilken stad finns din datahall?
<larsemil> bamsefar_: stad? LANDET!
<poller> bamsefar_: Men det är ju fortfarande läskigt
<bamsefar_> larsemil: I Stockholm funkar det där, men inte "ute på landet"...
<poller> Vi körde iofs Tele2s HSRP-lösning på resurs
<bamsefar_> För då har isper ofta bara en router i stan.
<poller> Den funkade alltid
<bamsefar_> poller: Jag har två länkar från T2, terminerade i olika delar av stan.
<larsemil> bamsefar_: därför jag hoppas de ska bygga ut stadsnätet norrut och då blir det en till accesspunkt där.
<bamsefar_> Ah
<larsemil> det är iaf en senare fråga jus tnu
<bamsefar_> Ok
<bamsefar_> Jag tänkte bara säga att om du ska ha egna ip-adresser så är det dags att ansöka nu.
<larsemil> 39 dagar kvar. :D
<larsemil> eller vad det stod
<bamsefar_> Hehe
<Kim^J> Äh, kör vi inte alla IPv6? ;)
<larsemil> bamsefar_: betyder inte det att det är 39 dagar kvar tills alla kör ipv6? :D
<larsemil> smurf!
<madbear> larsemil: du är en smurf
<Kim^J> Trista med IPv6 är att det är många applikationer som inte hanterar det alls. :(
<bamsefar_> larsemil: Nej, tyvärr. :P
<Norrland_jr> äh, bara att börja köra på 224.0.0.0/8 nätet :P
<madbear> larsemil: varför står inga priser för VPS på dalnix
<Kim^J> madbear: Offert?
<madbear> Kim^J: hej larsemil
<Kim^J> madbear: "Kontakta oss för pris på det paket du är intresserad av. Vi kan även skräddarsy paket för speciella behov."
<Kim^J> Som sagt, offert. ;)
<virtuald> kim^j: och inte bara applikationer heller
<Kim^J> virtuald: Jag leker inte med hårdvara... ;) Det gör andra nissar. :P
<virtuald> tänkte iofs på system typ android och iphone os :)
<virtuald> såg en tråd på ietf v6ops där en på tele2 testat och kommit fram till att bara nokia symbian och maemo stöder ipv6
<Kim^J> xD
<virtuald> bland mobila os då
<larsemil> lcunh!
<backspace> Btw, någon som känner till någon CLI-mjukvara för att ställa in WPA/WPA2?
<Haffe> I linux?
<Haffe> Fungerar inte wpa-supplicant?
<barzam> wicd had ncurses
<amelia> *gäsp*
<webistic> amelia: skulle inte du ha massor av intressanta möten idag?
<amelia> webistic: jo.
<madbear> finns väl ganska många program som i sin tur använder just wpa-supplicant
<amelia> webistic: fast hade ett imorse och har ett senare i eftermiddag
<webistic> I see
<Haffe> *gäspa*
 * HakanS är mätt.
<larsemil> bamsefar_: wicd-curses is the shizzle
<larsemil> nejje
<larsemil> inte bamsefar
<larsemil> backspace: ^^
<poller> Helvete
<poller> Glömde spara undan mina openvpn-cert
<cHarNe2> bamsefar_: var ansöker man om det?
<amelia> cHarNe2: hos ripe?
<amelia> bamsefar_: du är trasig...
<ePax> 0_o
<backspace> larsemil: Tack, sött program.
<amelia> jävlar vad trött jag är nu..
<ewook> amelia: glömt o sova? :)
<amelia> ewook: typ
<amelia> ewook: fast mer inte kunnat.
<ewook> amelia: liknande här. lunchen räddade mig dock. aahh :(.
<ewook> amelia: sjuklig, eller jobb? :P
<amelia> ewook: jobb tyvärr. annars hade jag sovit nu.
<mikul> hahaha, kaxigt: http://www.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/sport/article8404727.ab
<mikul> inte helt intresserad av hockey, men den var fan rätt kaxig ;)
<HakanS> Hej amelia.
<amelia> hej HakanS
<HakanS> amelia: Vad gör du? Jobbar?
<amelia> HakanS: jo
<HakanS> Jag har haft lite snack med några i loco council om vårt, eller snarare ditt och Nafallos, förslag till organisation. De tycker att det verkar bra.,
<HakanS> amelia: Det jag skrev var riktat till dig.
<Gormatjoff> luc
<amelia> HakanS: ok
<HakanS> amelia: Det har lugnat ner sig lite i debatten nu. Men jag oroar mig lite att det är lugnet före stormen.
<ePax> assåååååååå
<ePax> ge mig en android pad :D
<ePax> När kommer dessa paddar med 3.0? snart?
<Barre> The definition of insanity: Doing something the same way over and over again and expecting a different result. – Benjamin Franklin
<Barre> kom att tänka på det citatet när jag läste vad HakanS skrev :)
<HakanS> Barre: Vilket av det jag skrev?
<madbear> HakanS: vad är förslaget till organisation?
<madbear> kan man läsa?
<HakanS> madbear: Finns att läsa i mötesprotokollet.
<Barre> HakanS: när jag tänker på forumet, samma visa om och om igen... och samma element som orsakar samma visa om och om igen...
<Barre> HakanS: alltså, det var inte något du skrev som jag tänkte på, utan själva forumet... det var inte riktat till dig =)
<HakanS> Barre: Ja, det var lite det jag var ute efter när jag föreslog när jag ville ha forumet som ett rent supportforum.
<HakanS> Barre: Att få bort alla dessa diskussioner och tyckanden från forumet.
<Barre> mmm.. men när mina barn tjatar och gnäller och bråkar så ger inte jag efter, utan det får andra koncekvenser för mina barn. Annars vet jag att så fort jag ger efter i ett ämne så kommer tjatet och gnället handla om något annat.
<HakanS> Barre: Jag vet. Jag har barn själv.
<Barre> jobbigt stundals :)
<Barre> synd bara att det finns "barn" som inte ändrat sitt beteende på över fem år..
<Philip5> Barre: så du är en sådan där hård men rättvis far ;)
<Barre> mer hård än rättvis ;P
 * Philip5 ser framför sig Barre som prästen i Fanny & Alexander
<HakanS> Philip5: Menar du han som tände eld på fisen?
<Philip5> det minns jag inte om han gjorde
<Barre> Philip5: lustigt att du nämner just den filmen, faktum är att jag var sååå nära att spela Alexander, jag hade dock växt lite för mycket under sommalovet för att få rollen...
<Philip5> Barre: jo det är lite dramaqueen och diva över dig så det förvånar mig inte att du varit inne i skådespelarsvängen ;P
<Barre> Philip5: hahaha... inte alls, blev "hijackad" när jag var och handla i stan med min mamma av roll-casting personal...
<Philip5> hoppla
<Barre> Philip5: jag har uppenbarligen det dära "hollywood facet" :P
<Philip5> så du VAR söt en gång i tiden då eller? är det vad du försöker säga?
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> precis..
 * johanbr har varit statist i en Sven Wollter-film
<emerain> Hej därute! jag tänkte fråga lite om e-legitimation. vilka svenska banker har en e-leg som fungerar med ubuntu? alltså att du kan via firefox signera digitalt med ditt e-leg och så, typ på skatteverket och csn.
<Philip5> johanbr: fick du vara med i bild mycket?
<johanbr> nej, kan jag inte påstå... 2 sekunder kanske :)
<amelia> emerain: SEB vet jag har iaf.
<Philip5> emerain: tror flera banker använder samma lösningar och vissa har egna. nexus är väl ett företag som gör lösning som flera använder
<emerain> amelia: tack
<amelia> emerain: de kör på telias variant och har därmed officiellt stöd och support för ubuntu
<emerain> Philip5: jo, men jag vet ju inte riktigt vilka som använder nexus.
<Philip5> johanbr: jag har faktiskt varit i en film jag också men mig kan man bara se om man vet att det är jag för det är mer min siluett man ser
<johanbr> aha :)
<emerain> Philip5: nordea använder nexus, men de har inget stöd för linux ändå.
<emerain> amelia: tack. :) ska kolla upp lite mer vad seb har för vilkor då :)
<Philip5> johanbr: fast jag har varit på tv en 3-4 gånger :D
<Philip5> svt
<Philip5> emerain: jag har själv seb och jag tror det ska funka men har faktiskt inte provat själv
 * Barre har signerat digital deklaration med SEB e-leg på ubuntu
<emerain> Philip5: okej :)
<emerain> Barre: Jamen lysande! Då tänker jag ta det som bekräftat att e-leg från seb fungerar med ubuntu :D
<Philip5> emerain: däremot tror jag det är krånglingt för vissa att installera och få igång även om det ska gå
<Philip5> kanske är lättare nu men på vårt webbforum finns det en hel del diskussioner om problem med att få igång id med olika lösningar
<emerain> hade lite problem med med nexus förut, men med hjälp av nafallo fick jag nexus att fungera.
<Philip5> aha, ja då är du ju varm i kläderna
<emerain> men jag ska gräva lite djupare i det hela, webbforumet, wikin, och envishet :)
<emerain> ja, har kvar bankid också på datorn, och så. är bara att nordea trilskas och vägrar
<Barre> emerain: det var inte helt snytet ur näsan att få igång det, och det var inte senaste versionen av ubuntu jag använde
<emerain> Barre: okej, har själv inte allra senaste. är kvar på 10.04. men eftersom att någon har fått det att fungera så är det mer värt att försöka med det än att lösa ett problem ingen annan verkar ha löst (mina kunskaper är för grunda för det)
<Barre> emerain: en snabb sökning i "arkivet" avslöjag att det var LÄNGE sen jag gjorde det http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=8978&p=67836&hilit=SEB#p67836  alltså, 2007 med Gutsy...
<Barre> =)
 * larsemil drar kabel och drar kabel och drar kabel. bättre än att lägga en kabel. rimshot!
<emerain> barre: huvva! men jag tänker köra på ändå. amelia trodde ju också att det kan gå. :)
<amelia> emerain: tja, jag kör det på fedora och där funkar det, trots att de bara stöjder och supportar ubuntu officiellt
<Barre> amelia: hehe... och 2007 supportade de enbart fedora, och inte ubuntu... tänk va det svänger :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Visst är det roligt med datahall. :P
<guest9187> hello ubuntu, något progam liknande Ccleaner för ubuntu
<amelia> Barre: gjorde de?
<amelia> Barre: då körde jag archlinux så det hjäpte inte mig. :P
<Barre> amelia: där ser man
<larsemil> bamsefar: nog är det så. :)
<fjorgynn> why is banshee replacing rythmbox?
<emerain> amelia: där ser man. nästa steg blir väll att endast stödja gentoo eller puppy :P
<amelia> emerain: nej, tru64
<larsemil> bamsefar: vart i sthlm bor du? ska kolla om en annan som ändå åker sthlm -> dalarna kunde hämta sakerna åt oss. hur gärna jag än hade fikat med dig och amelia
<amelia> hmm, vilka saker?
 * andol tittar just nu på http://www.iis.se/internet-for-alla/live
<andol> (Njae, strikt sett så lyssnar jag väl främst.)
<bamsefar> amelia: Switcharna han ska köpa av Lukas
<bamsefar> larsemil: Han som har dem är i egypten nu, så det tar nån vecka innan jag får tag i dem.
<amelia> bamsefar: aha, men de är ju hos Lukas...
<larsemil> bamsefar: okej
<bamsefar> amelia: Precis så.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Behövde du GBIC:ar?
<cHarNe2> andol: vad handlar det om?
<amelia> eller SFP:er?
<larsemil> bamsefar: njae jag tror inte det. var det en 12g eller 12t?
<bamsefar> larsemil: 12G
<larsemil> bamsefar: då är det väl isåfall någon koppargbic. är uplinken på de andra gbicer eller koppar?
<bamsefar> larsemil: GBIC
<larsemil> bamsefar: då är det ett gäng koppargbicer jag behöver.
<bamsefar> Mjo
<larsemil> bamsefar: ska koppla in en vpn dosa i ett uttag i switchen, ska det vara spanning tree portfast då?
<bamsefar> Vad vill du betala för dem? :)
<andol> cHarNe2: "Vem kan stänga av en .se-domän?"
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du kan köra spanningtree portfast mot allt som inte är en switch typ.
<larsemil> bamsefar: bra
<larsemil> bamsefar: 200 spänn styck kanske?
<bamsefar> Mja, kanske
<bamsefar> Hur många vill du ha?
<larsemil> ska tänka på saken.
<larsemil> återkommer sen, ska jobba lite mer
<fjorgynn> anyone that know how to disable the "theme" at the ubuntu panel?
<fjorgynn> stör mig på det i "window list"
<guest9187> fjorgynn: right click on panel, go in to properties. and change or try  System-->Preferences-->Appearance and there you got it.
<fjorgynn> kanske
<fjorgynn> varför kan jag inte aktivera compiz?
<fjorgynn> inget händer
 * Barre undrar om jag verkligen vill ha en privatare tillställning med HeMan O_o
<bamsefar> Barre: Klart du vill! :)
<Barre> :&/
<xyzp> hello
<andol> Barre: Ähh, hur fel skulle det kunna bli? :)
<xyzp> andol, hej
<cHarNe2> andol: haha vad han blev uppäten av gamlingen :P
<wodi5> A question, delete stuff in \home in .ecryptfs folder is it safe for deletion
<cahoot> kanske enklare uttrycka sig begripligt på svenska?
<ghisen|home> Bara jag som fått black screen efter updates igår?
<zChris> ghisen|home: kolla på forumet om det är någon som skrivit nått om det :P
<ghisen|home> precis vad jag gör :)
<zChris> hittat nått då ? :P
<ghisen|home> nej
<zChris> när får du blank screen då ?
<larsemil> jag hatar ekonomi, någon som har koll på arbetsgivaravgifter och skatt?
<ghisen|home> när X startar
<ghisen|home> recovery mode fungerar på low graphics
<zChris> vet inte om detta kan vara nått
<zChris> http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/10219-Ubuntu-10.04-%E2%80%9CLucid%E2%80%9D-Blank-Screen-at-Startup-Workaround
<ghisen|home> tror mer på att installera tillbaka den versionen som var innan update igår
<zChris> Hur gör man då?
<zChris> Installerar om hela systemet? Eller är det som windows har ungefär där man skapar punkter som man kan roll tebax till?
<larsemil> delhage: ping?
<larsemil> har inte sett honom på bra länge
<zChris> Er ist tot :(
<gorgo> ellu
<delhage> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> delhage: jag håller på med löneutbetalningar. jag fattar inget alls
<larsemil> delhage: stämmer det här: exempel: brutto: 40 000kr. jag drar av 32.42% arbetsgivaravgifter av det, och har kvar 27032kr. drar av det av 35% - skatt och får då ut 17570kr i fickan?
<delhage> nä
<larsemil> meeen
<larsemil> hur gör man då?
<delhage> bruttolönen är lön inklusive inkomstskatt men utan arbetsgivaravgifter
<delhage> man använder ett löneprogram ;)
<larsemil> vilket använder du?
<delhage> spcs
<larsemil> lön 100?
<delhage> säg brutto 30000
<delhage> då är det tabellskatt på det
<delhage> det beror på var man bor
<delhage> sen betalar företaget in den skatten + arbetsgivaravgifter (32% nånting)
<delhage> så en bruttolön på 30k kostar företaget ca 40k
<larsemil> delhage: då var min uträkning "rätt" även om ajg kallade inkomst för bruttolön
<delhage> förutom 35%
<delhage> inkomstskatten är variabel
<larsemil> men säg att jag använder tabell 35. vad betyder de olika kolumnerna?
<delhage> nu måste jag röra på mig
<delhage> det är väl för olika bruttolöner?
<delhage> måste gå, bbl
<larsemil> delhage: tack
<Barre> larsemil: skatteverket har (på riktigt) extremt bra telefonhjälp, det kan löna sig att göra rätt enligt dem :)
<larsemil> Barre: ska ringa någon och betala dem för att sköta det här
<larsemil> Barre: jag har hållt på två timmar nu och har inte fått något gjort, en som kan hade haft det klart nu. :)
<Barre> larsemil: ligger nått idet
<Barre> kick-off imorgon... jag vill inte sitta och "team builda" :'(
<larsemil> 300 i månaden skulle det kosta för någon annan. jag har suttit i timmar och hade jag gjort annat hade jag gått plus på att betala de 300. pratade med min faster som jobbar med sånt nu.
<greven> hi, im having a little problem. downloaded and installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday, dualbooting with windows 7 in case it matters, problem is while in ubuntu i cannot connect to internet. neither by wired or wireless connection. my comp is a lenovo g565. anybody who knows what to do?
<larsemil> !svenska
<ubot2> Factoid 'svenska' not found
<larsemil> darn
<cahoot> greven: vad säger ip link?
<gorgo> då var det torsdagskväll
<mikul> a lite så är det faktiskt =)
<Philip5> gorgo: dig lurar man inte så lätt ;)
<gorgo> Philip5: nepp :P
<gorgo> gött med fredag imorn, öl på stan o så :D
<gorgo> behövs efter denna veckan, fast man jobbar på lördag
<mikul> åh, jag vill ha öl nu ju!
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> du får väl ta en i kylen?
<gorgo> jag har litta folköl :P
<mikul> hmm drack upp alla mina för nån dag sen
<mikul> :(
<mikul> men folköl skulle man ju nästan kunnat köpt.. med det är så retligt ju :P
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> 3.5 kan man ju få fatt i :P
<maxjezy> haha, tjejen läste precis om en som jobbat som kundsupport som fick ett samtal, han skulle hjälpa honom installera nått
<maxjezy> då säger kundsupporten, först av allt vill jag be dig stänga alla fönster
<maxjezy> gubben svarar : okej, men det kommer ta någon minut
<maxjezy> och så springer han iväg och lämnar telefonen bakom sig
<maxjezy> stänger alla fönstren  i huset
<maxjezy> och kommer tillbaka anfådd, frågar : är du kvar?
<maxjezy> kundsupporten svarar : jaa
<maxjezy> kunden svarar, bra. ska ja stänga fönstren i källaren också?
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> du jag har kunder som har skärmen på en våning o datorn i källaren :P
<gorgo> för de tyckte den lät så mö, heh
<Gallop32> Hej, knäppisar.
<Philip5> ingen som törs svara och känner sig träffad... ;)
<Gallop32> Detta kan väl knappast vara kvalitetshårdvara? http://teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product.html&artnr=470091
<Gallop32> Sitter kontrollerna ihop i samma sladd? Hehe...
<Philip5> ingen aning
<gorgo> http://fredrik.cafe.se/en-man-som-heter-ove-koper-en-data-som-inte-ar-en-data/
<gorgo> lol
<gorgo> :D
<backspace> Eh
<backspace> Sött
<Gallop32> Hur vet man att den inte är påhittad?
<Philip5> gorgo: erkänn att gubben var du som skulle köpa en data ;P
<Philip5> Gallop32: det kan man aldrig veta
<Gallop32> Låter bara för dumt.
<gorgo> Philip5: klart , roligt o driva med säljare ;)
<Gallop32> Folk är visserligen bombade, men några gränser måste finnas...
<Philip5> det är väl alla sådana där grejer som folk säger sig hört på tjuvlyssnat
<gorgo> :D
<Philip5> man vet aldrig om de egentligen hänt utan man får väl ta dem för vad de är
<gorgo> jag har haft kunder som undrar varför internet inte funkar när de dubbelklickar på internet explorer
<gorgo> o de inte har något abbonemang alls
<gorgo> :D
<Gallop32> Inte SÅ dumt... om de har anslutet till väggen, typ.
<Gallop32> Man kan ju anta att det finns någon standard-ISP eller något.
<Gallop32> <personnummer>.staten.se
<Gallop32> Sådana hostnamn får man då.
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> jo men ingen kabel heller
<gorgo> eller som han som blev hackad via skrivaren som var kopplad via parallelporten o usb
<Gallop32> De kanske tror att det är trådlöst!
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> han har idag ingent internetabbonemang han säger det e för osäkert, han blir bara hackad hela tiden
<gorgo> o han har 4 antivirusprogram pluss ominstallerar en gång i veckan, han brukar iallafal ringa en gång i veckan o ominstallera
<gorgo> :D
<Gallop32> Fyra?!
<Gallop32> Ringa och ominstallera?
<gorgo> ja o nu sist köpte han nya winxp skiva för han trodde den gamla var hackad
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> sist han ringde till mig så sade jag bara, alltså du är inte hackad, din dator fungerar fint, du behöver inte vara orolig, men han ville tvungit köpa nya skivor
<gorgo> :P
<Gallop32> =S
<Gallop32> Vad är det för knäppskalle?
<Gallop32> Låt mig gissa... 45 år, singel och invandrare? *har stereotypa fördomar*
<gorgo> det har vi med undrat, var ett tag han inte ringde, så vi trodde han lugnat sig
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> 45 år säkert, tror han har fru, men han är svensk, han jobbade som lärare på nå universitet
<gorgo> :D
<Gallop32> I datorvetenskap?
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> vet inte, hoppas inte det :P
<Gallop32> Varför bygger de nya lägenheter på varje liten markplätt i Stockholm?
<Gallop32> Istället för att bygga ett nytt kvarter på en tom plätt?
<Gallop32> Snacka om att förstöra för de som redan bor där inne.
<Gallop32> Varför inte bara fortsätta Stockholm på sidorna? Finns väl i stort sett oändliga ödemarker runt omkring.
<gorgo> håller med
<Gallop32> I alla fall i norr, väst och syd.
<gorgo> köpa lite mark o så
<Gallop32> Kanske svårt med öst då det finns en vattenpöl vid namn Östersjön.
<Gallop32> Alltså... det måste ju finnas någon logisk förklaring till att de inte gör detta.
<gorgo> säkert, kanske de andra kommunerna som inte vill sälja?
<Gallop32> Tydligen finns det otrolig brist på lägenheter... man behöver typ 200 000 helt nya bara för att täcka behovet just precis nu.
<Gallop32> Staten kan väl bestämma att de ska utöka Stockholmområdet med 25-50%?
<Gallop32> Eller så kan de ge fan i att flytta till Stockholm hela tiden.
<Gallop32> Och istället skapa helt nya städer här och där.
<Philip5> Gallop32: för att alla verkar vilja bo mitt i smeten och inte i utkanterna
<gorgo> som här i helsingborg de har alldeles för lite
<gorgo> o bygger inte tillräckligt alls
<virtuald> bankerna borde fan bygga lite nytt, det är ju de som tjänar på bostadsbubblan
<gorgo> jo :)
<Gallop32> Jag avskyr "smeten". Eller vad räknas egentligen som "smeten"? Anses "slutstation på en tunnelbanelinje" vara "i Stockholm"?
<virtuald> ghetto
<gorgo> stockholm gillar jag, för det e egentligen den enda storstaden vi har i sverige, eller götet e väl rätt ok med, men stockholm har med storstads känsla
<virtuald> anses det vara
<gorgo> även då jag e skåning i botten :P
<Gallop32> Bah... tråkig stad.
<Gallop32> Inga skyskrapor, inga bordeller och inga kasinon.
<Gallop32> Eller jo... ett statligt kasino.
<gorgo> Gallop32: sant
<gorgo> hehe
<Gallop32> Vilket är helt sjukt.
<virtuald> bordeller finns ju i köpenhamn
<gorgo> skyskrapor eller höghus har ju malmö
<gorgo> hehe
<Gallop32> Och osar Sovietunionen.
<Gallop32> Malmö har väl en enda skyskrapa?
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> :D
<Gallop32> Malmö skrämmer mig.
<virtuald> och den är rätt smal
<gorgo> bara utlänningar
<gorgo> inget illa menat mot de
<gorgo> hehe, men ändå
<virtuald> nä, är faktiskt svenskar på havssidan
<virtuald> (väster)
<gorgo> jo men det finns rätt mycket utlänningar i den staden
<Gallop32> Sjukt mycket om man ser på nyheterna.
<virtuald> ja…
<gorgo> var väl mest tätbefolkade invandrarstaden ett tag
<Gallop32> "Abooow! Ja komma göra kaoz me däjjey, leeeen!"
<Gallop32> =S :D
<virtuald> finns iaf mycket som är billigt här och ganska mycket gratismusik, o då tänkte jag inte på gatumusikanter även om det också finns…
<Gallop32> Gratismusik?
<virtuald> ja konserter på torg o i parker o så
<virtuald> o festivaler
<Gallop32> Enligt en Hassan-busringning från 1990-talet så är "Malmö parkernas stad".
<virtuald> :)
<Gallop32> Jag minns allt den.
<Gallop32> Fattar inte vem de ringde, dock.
<Gallop32> "Malmö tjejlive"?!
<gorgo> hehe
<virtuald> ja, det är väl parkernas stad. om man inte bor i de fattigare delarna
<gorgo> parkernas stad har väl malmö blivid kallad ett bra tag?
<Gallop32> Aldrig varit någonstans förutom Stockholm... =/
<Gallop32> Och Stockholm suger.
<Gallop32> Man borde nog bo i någon mysig liten håla med 300-1000 personer.
<EAG> hur vet du då att det utanför stockholm inte är värre? ;)
<antii> stockholm är trevligt.
<virtuald> miljöpartiet har för mycket makt här iofs… de har gjort gatorna så smala så det har fastnat en massa bussar i vinter och gjort en väldigt trafikerad och central gata… och så finns det alldeles för lite boendeparkeringar
<Gallop32> Fnys...
<virtuald> 8]
<EAG> mp har för mkt makt överallt
<EAG> en tråkig sak med stockholm är rusningstrafiken..
<Gallop32> Svenska tjejer sägs vara de mest lättfotade i världen...
<Gallop32> Om man säger så här... jag har INTE märkt av det!
<virtuald> well…  du är ju här…
<gorgo> =)
<virtuald> hur ska du då märka det?
<Gallop32> Snarare är de de mest radikalfeministiskt svennesurtråkiga bitterfittbitcharna på jorden.
<antii> virtuald: precis ;-)
<virtuald> haha… jaså
<Gallop32> Japp.
<virtuald> bor du i norrland?
<Gallop32> Majj?
<Gallop32> Stockholm.
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> fördomar ♥
<Gallop32> Verklighetskonstaterande.
<tnta> oj vilket fint hjärta
<tnta> hur gör man sånna+ :D
<antii>  ♥
<antii> sådär
<tnta> ;)
<tnta> </3
<virtuald> gå in i tangentbordsinställningar, och välj att ha en compose-tangent någonstans (jag använder caps lock). sen är det bara och trycka på den, sen <3
<tnta> aha :)
<virtuald> eller tryck bara ctrl-shift-u 2665
<tnta> ska försöka lägga på minnet
<virtuald> antii: erkänn att du kopierade :)
<antii> virtuald: ja :-). det vet du :-)
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> antii: du sitter i windows
<tnta> :p
<virtuald> ☺
<antii> ☺
<antii> den ser ju mongo ut 8]
<virtuald> mja man får ha skitstor fontstorlek för att den ska se bra ut
<Gallop32> Finns det en sladd som i ena änden är en hane-in-grön-ljud-grej och i andra delad i vit/röd hane för ljud?
<virtuald> kanske det, men det är vanligare med en svart 3,5 mm hane
<virtuald> grön kan den vara om den följer med datorhögtalare
<virtuald> finns på kjell o company t.ex., röd o vit heter rca
<backspace> AUX-kabel?
<Haffe> virtuald: rca är kontakttypen.
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> det va det jag menade
<virtuald> haffe: skulle jag uttryckt mig annorlunda?
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Jag vet inte. Jag läste inte så noga.
<antii> Gubbe.
 * Haffe sätter sig på antii 
<antii> Oj, va, hoppsan :-D.
<EAG> cybersex!
 * gorgo köar upp lite music i amarok
<dagon^> peetra: ehm, typ jättekonstig editering..
<peetra> vha, öh, häh?
<dagon^> i ubuntu på gammal dator-tråden
<peetra> Har jag? Nää? Va? länka.
<Haffe> amarok är en social konstruktion.
<dagon^> mja, nu har jag ändrat men när man läste så "om du ska spela så kör med gfceu. massor med roliga spel"
<dagon^> det är som om jag påstår att man får spel med emulatorn :P
<peetra> aaah, den jo,, blev anmäld så...
<dagon^> pöh
<peetra> kollade upp vad gfce var först senare å sku ändra min edit, eller skriva ett inlägg att den är till för gamla spel eller så
<peetra> men sen så glömde jag bort det
<dagon^> :p
<peetra> Nu tappade du iallafall mig, det där  roms ser sådär snabbt kollat inte helt rumsrent/lagligt ut det heller?
<dagon^> på romnation är det lagligare än bukten iaf
<dagon^> prova t.ex. att ladda ner super mario world 2 yoshi's island till snes
<dagon^> "This rom is not available for download. It is protected by the ESA."
<peetra> Ja, jag ser inga av dedär typiska piratade grejserna, mest gamla klassiker verkar det som. :)
<dagon^> japp :)
<dagon^> http://www.romnation.net/srv/page/esa.html
<dagon^> och romnation verkar följa ESA
<peetra> Bra, så var det uppklarat. :D
<dagon^> *nickar*
<dagon^> fyfan vad tröttsamt forumet är
<kodein> nu är ju yoshi's island inte ett särskilt bra spel.
<dagon^> som tur är då
<Haffe> Vad jag minns var det ganska bra.
<gorgo> gott med jordiga nötter
<peetra> Det är synd att det hela tiden dyker upp småsaker som det ska tjafsas om.
<gorgo> småsaker?
<gorgo> :)
<Haffe> Som vad som är sociala konstruktioner?
<Haffe> :)
<peetra> Marginaler i  divvar på utseenden kan ge 50 inlägg över ett veckoslut å arga sådana dessutom... :o
<backspace> Är~
<backspace> Är väl lite kul att folk har skilda åsikter.
<backspace> Dock framstår en del mer fanatiska än andra.
<yeager> om man skulle köpa en sån här
<yeager> http://www.coolstuff.se/Dingoo-A320
<barzam> hejsan kanalen
<barzam> tråden om andra distributioner på formuet gör mig deprimerad..
<backspace> Tror det är det som offtopic-kanalen är till för. ;)
<andol> backspace: Att bli deprimerad? :)
 * yeager sitter och leker med en Packetshaper 10000
<barzam> det är mer offtopic än topc här normalt så jag glömmer alltid bort att offtopic finns
<backspace> andol: Ja. =)
<backspace> Men som sagt, kul att vi alla är olika.
<madbear> offtopickanalen är inte offtopic eller nåt
<backspace> Finns inte mycket jag inte tycker om här i livet.
<madbear> den är ju helt fristående
<backspace> Men kvinnor som "åker" bil är nog det som jag gillar minst.
<Haffe> Inte barn och blommor?
<backspace> Har unge.
<backspace> Blommor kan vara fina att titta på.
<backspace> Så länge som man slipper ta hand om dem.
<Haffe> Man behöver inte gilla barn bara för att man har dem.
<backspace> Sist när jag var ner till Götet så såg jag två bilar i diket och en _uppe på_ wireräcket. Alla tre rattades av kvinnor.
<backspace> Go figure. =(
<andol> yeager: Tja, visst låter det som om en Packetshaper 10000 kan vara praktisk, men är det verkligen något skoj att leka med?
<yeager> andol, absolut! speciellt med throttling via webfilterdatabasen
<yeager> (jag jobbar för Bluecoat)
<andol> yeager: Ahh, då hade jag för mig rätt då :)
<Gallop32> Jag mördar nästa person som säger "fejsbukk".
<Gallop32> "bukk"?! Idiotsvenskar som inte ens kan uttala "book"...
<barzam> Gallop32: brukar säga "fejan"
<kodein> fejsbukk?
<kodein> vad är detta?
<Gallop32> De säger så. Jämt. På radion och sådant.
<maxjezy> jag brukar säga facial-book
<yeager> "bukk" är mer norsk-engelska
<yeager> och "guugel"
<dagon^> maxjezy: haha
<virtuald> goggel!
<maxjezy> dagon^, hur går det?
<maxjezy> :)
<virtuald> the internet is a series of tubes
<Gallop32> Bukkakebook?
<Gallop32> Facial bukkake.
<backspace> Hehehe
<Gallop32> Säg något bra man kan sälja!
<Gallop32> Teknikmagasinet.se är sjuka i huvudet. De använder Java (inte JavaScript!) för sin kundvagn, vilket omöjliggör för mig att shoppa där.
<Gallop32> Och typ tusen miljoner andra personer också.
<zChris> Gallop32: Har du inte java till ditt operativsystem?
<Gallop32> Har och har. Vägrar installera cancern.
<kodein> fri företagsamhet.
<kodein> just javaapplets är väl kanske inte det bästa med java, iofs.
<Gallop32> Har kodat Java och vill således inte ha något att göra med skiten.
<kodein> tänka sig.
<kodein> jag får betalt för det.
<zChris> Gallop32: Jaha då har du ju valt bort det medvetet :P Inte deras fel ^^ Håller dock med om att det är konstigt att använda java till kundvagn :S
<backspace> Tror de väger upp er som inte installerar java med de som gör det. Eller går in till affären.
<backspace> Katshing.
<Gallop32> Men varför använda det överhuvudtaget? De är mongo...
<Gormatjoff> Någon här som fått igång raptr med wine i ubuntu?
<kodein> problemet med teknikmagasinets butiker är ju att om man går in blir man tvungen att backa ut. hål i väggen bara, ju
<Gallop32> Finns ju inte ens någon fördel för de som faktiskt har Java-VM:en.
<zChris> Skicka ett email och fråga :) Skulle vara intressant faktiskt
<kodein> Gallop32: vilka väl underbyggda argument du har.
<Gallop32> Jag har skickat flera brev till dem om det genom åren.
<zChris> kodein, kan du se någon fördel?
<Gallop32> De skulle "vidarebefordra det till ansvarig".
<kodein> "den här webbshoplösningen har downs syndrom"
<Gallop32> Det är som att använda Flash eller Silverlight eller Visualize eller något för en kundvagn.
<kodein> zChris: nej, men jag förväntar mig väl att folk inte ska hålla på att jämställa applikationer med kromosomrubbningar.
<Gallop32> Det är som att använda en kundvagn på ICA som är gjord av marsmallows.
<zChris> kodein: va?
<kodein> zChris: 23:29 < Gallop32> Men varför använda det överhuvudtaget? De är mongo...
<zChris> Jaha
<Gallop32> Ja, alltså Java till kundvagn.
<zChris> trodde du hade nån ide :P
<kodein> jag har en IDE.
<zChris> ...
<zChris> Känner du dig lite bättre nu kodein?
<kodein> nä, inte direkt
<kodein> Gallop32 argumenterar fortfarande inte bra.
<Gallop32> http://teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product.html&artnr=470091 <-- Ladda sidan.
<Gallop32> Kolla längst ned.
<kodein> ja?
<Gallop32> "Om du ser detta saknas JAVA."
<kodein> nu förutsätter du att jag vill handla på teknikmagasinet
<kodein> vill jag ha skräp går jag till grovsoprummet
<Gallop32> Mjae...
<Gallop32> Grovsoprummet har man fyndat mycket i.
<Gallop32> Men de har dåligt med nya produkter.
<Gallop32> Och sortimentet är något slumpmässigt.
<kodein> hittills stämmer väl iaf typ hälften med teknikmagasinet.
<zChris> Jag håller med Gallop32 iaf att det rätt dumt med en kundvagn som behöver ett tillägg för att användas.
<zChris> kodein, hittills ?
<Gallop32> I stort sett kan man säga att alla butiker och kedjor är samma sak.
<Gallop32> De vill lura så många som möjligt, helt enkelt.
<Haffe> kodein: Fick du någon klarhet i om det fanns fler hårddiskar i skrub?
<Gallop32> Elgiganten råkar har lurat mig mest, så jag ogillar dem mest. Men kunde lika gärna vara tvärt om.
<Haffe> Eller om du kunde förmå fler hårddiskar att köpas in.
<Gallop32> Skrub?
<kodein> Haffe: jag har inte kunnat gå förbi och titta.
<kodein> om tost säger att de är slut kanske de är slut, jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Det är nog så det är.
<kodein> isf borde det säkert gå att få ett par nya diskar inköpta
<kodein> det är ju rätt ont om oanvänd sata i foo annars
<Haffe> Det behöver inte vara sata.
<Haffe> Räcker med ide.
<Haffe> Fast det får jag klura mer på en annan gång.
<Haffe> God natt på kanalen.
<kodein> fast sata och ide ligger väl i ungefär samma prisklass. de lösa ide-diskar jag har skulle väl rasa inom en vecka...
<Gallop32> Skrub?
<Gallop32> VA Ä DÄ? som Åsa-Nesse skulle sagt.
<kodein> ja, vad kan en skrubb vara för något
<Gallop32> Skrubb...
<Gallop32> Fattar nada.
<Gallop32> Greppar null.
<Gallop32> Smalvalar föga.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<dagon^> \o
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<jolaren> Finns det någon jstrip motsvarighet i Ubuntu?
<jolaren> Som tar bort fotoinformation såsom vilken kamera som använts och dylikt
<Philip5> jolaren: om du ska göra det från terminalen så kan du göra det med t ex jhead men annars går det nog också med program som digikam eller f-spot
<Philip5> mogrify är ett annat kommando som jag tror kan strippa jpg
<jolaren> LÃ¥ter fint, ska kika
<Philip5> find /path/to/images '*.jpg' | xargs mogrify -strip
<Philip5> det rensar sånn data från alla jpg i mappen /path/to/images
<Philip5> jhead kan göra samma sak
<jolaren> Philip5: Hittade en finurlig guide - http://blog.techfun.org/2009/11/how-to-remove-exif-data-from-jpeg-files-in-ubuntu/
<jolaren> De använder jhead
<Philip5> funkar också
<jolaren> Tack tack
<Philip5> men som sagt så är det då jpg-bilder då
<Gallop32> azzOw jAh BaH fAtTaJ inGEnTiiNG *sMaiJLizZz*
<Calyp> http://www.whyweprotest.net/en/
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-14
<fjorgynn> ;D
<dagon^> sömntutor
<UkuleleSolen> Ho ho?
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: hej tomten
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<virtuald> 8]
<UkuleleSolen> Jisses vad dött det var här i natt
<virtuald> mm
<virtuald> det är nästan lite kusligt
<virtuald> alla ubuntukanaler förutom denna har varit nästan helt döda hela veckan för att utvecklarna är på en "sprint"
<UkuleleSolen> På så sätt
<UkuleleSolen> Förstod att det var nåt
<virtuald> 8]
<UkuleleSolen> allt bra med dig?
<virtuald> inte mer fel än vanligt iaf
<virtuald> funderar på att vända på en ful planch nedanför sängen och skriva en fjantig uppmuntrande mening på den
<virtuald> "imorgon är första dagen på ditt nya liv"
<virtuald> ööh... idag menar jag
<zChris> ditt nya liv av depression ångest och självömlan
<zChris> självömkan
<zChris> :)
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> det är inget nytt
<virtuald> vet du inte det?
<zChris> vadå¨
<virtuald> att det är så
<zChris> jaha
<zChris> nu vet jag :P
<virtuald> :>
<zChris> och nu ska jag sova ^^
<zChris> Gnatt!
<virtuald> ska jag också
<virtuald> gonatt
<UkuleleSolen> Inte jag.
<UkuleleSolen> natti :D
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: väntar du på att spela upp solen eller?
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> säg en känd ukulelelåt
<UkuleleSolen> hur definerar du "ukulelelåt"
<UkuleleSolen> ?
<virtuald> den ska ha en känd version när ukulele är dominerande
<virtuald> småkänd funkar också
<UkuleleSolen> Kanske george Harrisons I'll see you in my dreams
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> låter som bra gonattmusik
<UkuleleSolen> Samtliga sånger med george Formby
<UkuleleSolen> En och annan Gyllene Tider-låt
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> neej…
<UkuleleSolen> The Who's "The devil and the deep blue sea"
<UkuleleSolen> samtliga UkuleleSolen-låtar
<virtuald> youtube verkar bara ha covers, startar spotify
<virtuald> men jag har inga ukulelesolenlåtar
<UkuleleSolen> Espen Linds "I'm not afraid of heighs"
<UkuleleSolen> www.reverbnation.com/marcusroos
<virtuald> undrar vilka som finns på spotify
<virtuald> får väl göra en playlist med det som finns
<virtuald> förutom gyllene tider då
<UkuleleSolen> http://open.spotify.com/track/6qUAKYiCXzSiZhL4XT2uPx
<virtuald> jag måste få bort min hjärnas koppling till duelling banjos när jag tänker på ukulele
<virtuald> jävla kortslutning
<UkuleleSolen> Duelling banjos... som inte har ett dyft att göra med ukulele dessutom ;)
<virtuald> exakt
<virtuald> fstartade spotify och nu håller disken på och spinner som galen
<virtuald> såg inte ens när jag skrev den meningen
<virtuald> sånt jävla la
<virtuald> gg har jag lokalt
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> verkar som den söker igenom musikkatalogen
<UkuleleSolen> spotify:track:2Rm5sVOWTAtlATBtjufK02
<virtuald> men eller bara äter minne kanske
<UkuleleSolen> http://open.spotify.com/track/2Rm5sVOWTAtlATBtjufK02
<virtuald> den åt inte mycket resident minne (21 mb)
<UkuleleSolen> Hm
<virtuald> men den hade 1500mb virtuellt så den mappar väl hela musikkatalogen i minnet då :p
<virtuald> även om den inte laddar in det
<UkuleleSolen> vet just inte exakt hur Spotify jobbar
<UkuleleSolen> vet bara att det ytterst sällan krånglar för mig
<virtuald> verkar va firefox som ballat ur
<virtuald> enligt iotop
<UkuleleSolen> omstart.?
<virtuald> dööö
<virtuald> har skickat pkill firefox
<virtuald> nu är allt ok
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<virtuald> hmm vilken mjuk musik… trodde det va black metal som gällde i norge
<UkuleleSolen> Kanske inte bara black metal
<UkuleleSolen> Döh
<virtuald> nä skojade :)
<UkuleleSolen> hoppades det :)
<virtuald> är nog inte alls många norrmän som lyssnar på det
<UkuleleSolen> jag har liksom inte kunnat sätta fingret på norsk musik än
<virtuald> det är ju satans musiik
<virtuald> och norrmän gillar ju gud mer
<virtuald> eller?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, vi gör ju det
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<virtuald> jaså du har blivit norrman…
<UkuleleSolen> falskt allarm
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, jag ser mig mer o mer som norsk
<UkuleleSolen> Nu, när jag dessutom pluggar i Norge, finns det mycket jag "vet" på norska som jag inte vet om jag kan översätta helt till svenska
<virtuald> 8-]
<virtuald> jag försöker översätta alla tekniska och datatermer till svenska för att fatta bättre vad jag håller på med
<virtuald> slår upp ord ofta
<UkuleleSolen> det är smart
<virtuald> antagligen
<UkuleleSolen> vad jobbar du ed
<UkuleleSolen> med
<UkuleleSolen> ?
<UkuleleSolen> Eller du kanske pratar om vad du gör på fritiden
<virtuald> ja på fritiden… har varit sjukskriven, är meningen att jag ska söka jobb nu, men har inte haft ork
<UkuleleSolen> det är nog slitsamt att ta sig tillbaka
<virtuald> vet inte… :p
<virtuald> äh måste ju försöka någon gång iaf
<virtuald> kan inte ha gett upp allt för gott
<UkuleleSolen> Nu både jobbar jag, minst 50% natt och pluggar heltid. Då känner man att man lever
<virtuald> mm
 * virtuald fäller ner locket. gonatt.
<UkuleleSolen> natti
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> amelia: ja...
<amelia> antii: redan på jobbet
<amelia> ?
<antii> amelia: Aao
<antii> amelia: tuben gick tidigare än vanligt
<amelia> haha
<amelia> jag har varit på jobbet länge.. :P mer än en halvtimme..
<antii> :]
<antii> slutar du 17 idag med?
<amelia> nej
<amelia> blir väl typ 16.
<amelia> beroende på hur lång lunchen blir..
<antii> najs,.
<antii> vafan det är fredag! är det inte lugnt? :D
<amelia> 8 timmar du vet.
<antii> iofs, det är qb :]
<amelia> sen får jag gå hem.
<amelia> lugnt?!
<amelia> vem har det lugnt på jobbet+
<amelia> ?
<antii> <-
<bamsefar> Shit
<bamsefar> Lyx
<antii> Trist ju? :S
<bamsefar> Du har aldrig haft det stressigt på jobbet eller?
<amelia> hehe
<antii> bamsefar: jo
<amelia> jaha, då får vi se om burken kommer upp igen.
<bamsefar> antii: Good luck! :)
<antii> bamsefar: Med?
<bamsefar> Feltabben!
<Kim^J> Såååå trött
<amelia> lol
<amelia> det gjorde den.
<Kim^J> Kim^.Eat(Drugs.Ecstasy)
<Kim^J> Typ sååå trött känner jag mig nu.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<bamsefar> Morrn!
<amelia> hej bamsefar
<amelia> oj, Barre menade jag
<amelia> bamsefar har jag redan hälsat på idag.
<Barre> hej amelia :)
 * amelia längtar hem till sina datans.
<bamsefar> :)
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> bamsefar: så länge jag bara har en fiber in så har jag väl ingen egentlig redundans i att ha två 3550 ändå väl?
<Barre> två SPOF är sämre än en SPOF :P
<larsemil> Barre: taggar du nästan alla dina tweets med #svpt för att få fler followers eller? :D
<amelia> haha
<amelia> larsemil: gå en switch sönder så hjälper det inte att du har en fiber, går fibern sönder hjälper det inte att du har två switchar.
<Barre> larsemil: det går av bara farten... men jag gör det ibland för att ibland så svarar någon (som inte följer mig) på min undran, tillskillnad på de förbannade nötter som följer mig :P
<amelia> Barre: tack tack..
<Barre> :P
<virtuald> finns det något voip-program man kan testa att ringa ett ip-nummer med utan att regga konto någonstans?
<larsemil> mågon som är en runkeeper user?
<Barre> jag har ett konto där, tillhör väl inte deras mest aktiva användare
<larsemil> Barre: http://runkeeper.com/user/barre ??
<larsemil> delhage borde ju ha det. han är ju också träningsnisse.
<Barre> larsemil: nej, det är inte jag
<virtuald> gillar de fyra första bokstäverna där
<larsemil> Barre: meg
<larsemil> meh
<Haffe> Party.
<virtuald> dags att outsourcea lite? http://www.naenara.com.kp/en/kcc/
<Barre> larsemil: Gargamel
<Haffe> Kan man outsourca tränande?
<Haffe> Det vore fint. Typ ha en kines som lyfter skrot 8h per dag.
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> vi är nog inte riktigt där än
<virtuald> In DPRK, software engineers are selected from the mathematics elite and learn programming from the ground-up, such as assembler to C#, but also Linux kernel and Visual Basic macros.
<delhage> larsemil: nope, jag använder shapelink.com
<kodein> det är fint med länder som fortfarande har en matematikelit
<virtuald> ja
<delhage> DPKR?
<delhage> nordkorea?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> "demokratiska folkrepubliken"
<barzam> är inte visual basic ett oväntat val för nordkorea?
<barzam> nån som är bra på latex här inne?
<virtuald> jo men det finns väl en stor marknad där
<virtuald> brorsan sitter faktiskt o skriver vba :p
<Haffe> Det finns väldigt stor efterfrågan på VBA.
 * larsemil har fastnat i en byråkratisk loop mellan verksamt.se skatteverket och bolagsveket
<Haffe> Problemet är bara att det gör så ont.
<larsemil> verket
<barzam> larsemil: vad har hänt?
<fjorgynn> så går ddet
<fjorgynn> larsemil: starta företag i Panama
<amelia> bah, är inte dagen slut snart?
<kodein> barzam: fråga om LaTeX
<kodein> eller om frågan var ren kunskapsinventering; jag kan en del om det, Haffe med
<barzam> nej jag undrar om det finns nåt bra sätt att numrera stycken i marginalen
<barzam> alltså inte med \item utan samtliga stycken i texten
<barzam> ska skriva examensarbete om gpl och app store och jag vill kunna citera ett visst avsnitt
<barzam> eller snarare hänvisa till
<kodein> fula sättet är väl att använda typ marginpar och en räknare för varje stycke
<kodein> men det bör finnas nåt paket för det redan känner jag
<barzam> jag hittade inget klockrent på google, det stod att koma kunde fixa det här enkelt men jag hittade inget bra där heller när jag skummade manualen
<kodein> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/543208/how-can-one-number-paragraphs-in-latex
<barzam> perfekt! tack så mycke kodein!
<kodein> du borde kunna byta ut \makebox mot \marginpar, t.ex.
<fjorgynn> I have a dream!
<barzam> kodein: med förslaget i länken får jag dock inte numret i marginalen utan i själva stycket
<kodein> barzam: 10:18 < kodein> du borde kunna byta ut \makebox mot \marginpar, t.ex.
<fjorgynn> HASCH!
<fjorgynn> md5 hash
<barzam> kodein: aha missade det!
<dagon^> goooooood morgon!
 * larsemil lägger beställning för fiber hem till villan
<fjorgynn> larsemil: havre?
<larsemil> vete. fan.
<dagon^> :>
<fjorgynn> du ville ju ha fibrer
<kodein> en ordvits till råga på allt.
<fjorgynn> råga xD
<kodein> den gick dock obemärkt förbi fjorgynn
<dagon^> hehe
<fjorgynn> ;D
<larsemil> inte helt korn-troll
<fjorgynn> vet'e
<larsemil> med ris'k för att låta tråkig så tror jag vi har vattnat ur det här skämtet nu
<larsemil> nu är måttet rågat. så att säga
<dagon^> :p
<larsemil> well well. nu har jag suttit i windows länge nog. brb reboot
<fjorgynn> that's säd
<kodein> det finns ju en massa kvarn att såga.
<fjorgynn> kodein: men mal på då
<kodein> nä, jag ska jobba
<dagon^> detta börjar låta som en syjunta
<kodein> på bygget, fabriken och åkern.
<fjorgynn> vi skapar vår framtid med...
<fjorgynn> sång!
<fjorgynn> Folkets massor måste ha ett kommunistparti, Mao Zedong starke....
<barzam> kodein: tack det funkar perfekt
<kodein> hurra
 * dagon^ slaps fjorgynn 
<fjorgynn> dagon^: :(
<larsemil> majs är tydligen också ett sädesslag
<larsemil> och ris. det visste jag inte
<dagon^> Oo
<dagon^> inte i sverige iaf
<dagon^> här har vi bara 4 st
<dagon^> och vi är nöjda med det
<dagon^> nu har vi malt detta nog
<dagon^> c-c-combonbreaker!
<fjorgynn> jag är ute på en åker och åker
<kodein> så ypperligt konstigt. på nåt sätt har en typo blandat sig in så att en fil inte gick att kompilera. jag har inte ändrat i filen, och den har kompilerats från scratch flera gånger tidigare
<fjorgynn> :D
<larsemil> kodein: det var ju så det var häromdagen för mig när jag lekte postfix
<kodein> nu är bara problemet att det är nån annan jäkla bitröta
<kodein> det är väl iofs bra att jag hittar det här nu och inte efter att det hela ska driftsättas igen
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det beror ju på hur du kopplar.
<fjorgynn> why is ubuntu switching to BansheeP
<fjorgynn> ?
<larsemil> bamsefar: men eftersom jag har en fiber in bara så blir väl det en single point of failure där den kommer in?
<Barre> men om switchen dör så är den enklare och snabbare att byta plats på fibern till den fungerande switchen än att vänta på en ersättningsswitch(?)
<larsemil> absolut
<larsemil> det ser jag ju en väldig fördel
<larsemil> med
<larsemil> så då kopplar man väl typ så här? http://larsemil.dalnix.se/fiber.png Barre bamsefar ?
<larsemil> så om den ena coreswitchen dör flyttar man bara till den andra?
<barzam> kodein: fixat och klart med numreringen, stort tack än en gång!
<barzam> fan vad jag älskar latex, så jävla smidigt att arbeta med
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du får ta bort länken mellan kant-switcharna, också kopplar du alla kant-switcharna mot båda core-switcharna.
<kodein> varscgo
<larsemil> bamsefar: uppdaterad. är det så här du menar?
<larsemil> http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Installationsgolv_30_kvm_30847365.htm?ca=6&w=3
<cHarNe2> barzam: jo det är nice, vad skriver du för nått?
<barzam> examensarbete i juridik, ska handla om gpl i apples mac app store och app store
<Barre> larsemil: du klistrade lite fel länk tror jag :P
 * Barre tycker att larsemil ritar så fint :)
<cHarNe2> barzam: hur lång?
<larsemil> Barre: nej. jag tänkte bar aom någon ville köpa datagolv så fanns det till okej pris
<bamsefar> larsemil: Precis så
<Barre> larsemil: aah.. omtänksamt :)
<larsemil> Barre: yay!
<larsemil> Barre: det är ju kul att bygga. jag har lärt mig helt sjukt mycket och jag har inte ens börjat än. :)
<Barre> trevligt :)
<cHarNe2> larsemil: bygger du en hall?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: japp
<cHarNe2> larsemil: coolt :) blir den stor?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: 20kvm lite drygt.
<coobra> jonasbjork: o/
<cHarNe2> larsemil: bygg-blog? :)
<larsemil> cHarNe2: nej vi orkade inte. :)
<fjorgynn> lol now I've switched to xubuntu-desktop
<fjorgynn> didn't like ubuntu
<larsemil> fjorgynn: du kan prata svenska här
<larsemil> vettu
<fjorgynn> I can
<larsemil> !nafallo !svenska borde vara ett botkommando
<ubot2> larsemil: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fjorgynn> But I don't want to
<barzam> cHarNe2: hur lång den ska bli? 60-70 sidor kanske?
<fjorgynn> lol
<fjorgynn> finns "hjärter" till linux?
<fjorgynn> found it :D
<webistic> hur söker jag efter andra IRC kanaler i X-chat gnome?
<Kim^J> Det gör du inte,.
<Kim^J> Vad letar du efter?
<fjorgynn>  /list
<webistic> Joomla kanal
<fjorgynn> webistic: tested server - > channels ?
<fjorgynn> ;D
<Coffe> har testat ntop, men behöver något verktyg , för att identifiera vad det är för trafik å mängd som går på en vpn koppling
<fjorgynn> lol
<webistic> nej ser inte någon "server" meny
<fjorgynn> jo
<fjorgynn> finns en
<webistic> aha nätverk.. sicken noob jag e som har de på svenska
<fjorgynn> LOL!
<fjorgynn> -.-
<fjorgynn> såg den på bara 2 sekunder när jag gick igenom menyerna
<webistic> nice tack
<Nafallo> larsemil: det dar var inget bra forslag...
<amelia> fyra timmar kvar då..
<amelia> sen är det helg \o/
<larsemil> Nafallo: var det inte? titt som tätt kommer det ju folk och skriver på egnelska. och då hade jag gärna kunnat göra !svenska | user
<larsemil> och så svarade den "Det här är en svensk supportkanal. för support på engelska besök #ubuntu"
<Nafallo> larsemil: det var battre. det var ditt forslag jag saknade :-)
<fjorgynn> what's wrong with English?
<fjorgynn> ;p
<larsemil> !svenska | fjorgynn
<ubot2> Factoid 'svenska' not found
<HakanS> !larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'larsemil' not found
<HakanS> !Nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<HakanS> !HakanS
<ubot2> Factoid 'HakanS' not found
<amelia> HakanS finns inte..
<dagon^> \o/
<Nafallo> !svenska is <reply>This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<HakanS> amelia: Buhuu
<HakanS> !amelia
<ubot2> amelia is sweet, insane and paranoid. in a way only she can be.
<HakanS> Om man tog bort "sweet" skulle det kunna passa bra på fler personer ;)
<andol> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<andol> Nafallo: Ähh, du dissade alltså mitt (och Barres) förslag? :)
<Nafallo> troligen
<dagon^> :)
<Nafallo> andol: med tanke pa att det var fran dig och Barre kan det inte varit vettigt nagonstans ;-)
<dagon^> haha
<HakanS> Nafallo: Om jag vill ha en irc-bot i möteskanalen, ska jag då skicka en RT till rt@ubuntu.com ?
<dagon^> Nafallo - Dissarn(tm)
<Nafallo> HakanS: det ar nagon annan som skoter mootbot... men jag minns inte vem. lat mig fraga en community-kollega.
<dagon^> jag borde skruva upp min laptop
<dagon^> fläkten låter som ett helt helvete
<HakanS> Nafallo: OK. Laura Czajkowski sa att jag skulle skicka en RT, men jag kommer inte ihåg vart.
<Nafallo> HakanS: saker pa att det inte var for logboten?
<Nafallo> det var iaf vad hon sa till mig :-P
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag har för mig att hon nämnde både logbot och mootbot.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Men jag kanske minns fel.
<Nafallo> HakanS: jag vet att Canonical inte hostar mootbot, sa en RT om det kommer inte hjalpa :-)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Logbot är ju i alla fall ett steg. Bättre än inget.
<Nafallo> HakanS: logbot ar RT iaf :-)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Till rt@ubuntu.com ?
<Nafallo> HakanS: aye
<HakanS> Nafallo: Då skickar jag en sådan.
<Nafallo> kewl
<HakanS> Nafallo: Vet du förresten hur ofta cron-jobbet går på webbservern?
<Nafallo> cron for vad?
<Coffe> om man får massa stall på en scp , vad ska man leta efter för problem då ?
<jolaren> Om jag använder Mono så öppnar jag ett program "mono program.?" om jag använder pspda öpnar jag programet "pspda program" men jag får inte "openal program.?" att fungera, vad är det korrekta kommandot?
<HakanS> Nafallo: Cron-jobbet för Drupal-installationen.
<jolaren> Altså hur använder jag OpenAL från terminalen
<andol> Nafallo: Om saker ser likadant ut som för så ligger det jobbet i crontaben tillhörandes den användare som kör/äger webbsidorna
<gusnan> jolaren, det OpenAL jag känner till är ett bibliotek för hantering ljud - jag ser inte riktigt hur du skulle kunna använda det från terminalen då det är ett bibliotek...
<jolaren> Jaha, okej.. men används det via Mono då?
<jolaren> Jag förstår inte riktigt
<gusnan> Vad förväntar du dig att det skall göra? - det kan ju va så att vi syftar på helt olika saker kanske.. det openAL jag känner till har inte med mono att göra alls.. :)
<gusnan> http://connect.creativelabs.com/openal/default.aspx
<jolaren> Håller på och försöker få igång Servify igen, en headless version av Spotify
<jolaren> Hmm
<cHarNe2> jolaren: http://despotify.se/
<jolaren> Servify har en Android remotecontrol
<jolaren> Helt överlägset
<jolaren> cHarNe2: ^
<fjorgynn> jabber?
<fjorgynn> cHarNe2: kräver premium
<cHarNe2> jolaren: fattar inte anledningen till dom kör mono?
<cHarNe2> fjorgynn: det har jag
<jolaren> de har ju bytt nu
<jolaren> till OpenAL
<cHarNe2> jolaren: ok, googlede lite snabbt bara och då stod det mono
<jolaren> h3x.se
<jolaren> libopenal1
<cHarNe2> jolaren: det var där jag kollade.. ser inget om att det inte skulle vara c#
<jolaren> cHarNe2: jag mailade utvecklaren och han mailade mig med en ny version som kör på OpenAL, det är fortfarade c# dock
<jolaren> cHarNe2: vill du att jag länkar dig?
<phnom> jolaren: mopidy annars, spotify i en mpd
<jolaren> hur menar du?
<phnom> det är en mpd-server, fast spotify
<phnom> http://www.mopidy.com/docs/master/
<kodein> det låter ju lite halvsött iaf
<jolaren> tips på kontroll? står ju att det finns klient till android men hittar inte på market
<phnom> MPDroid
<jolaren> jag hittade, förlåt.. borde läst faq
<jolaren> phnom: Det här verkar ju vara allt jag letat efter + lite till.. ingen pedagogisk installationsmanual dock :D
<phnom> jolaren: :) Nä, och det är fortfarande en del buggar i den. Men den är rätt trevlig när den funkar som den ska.
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> SÃ¥ blev det eftermiddag.
<antii> Fyra timmar kvar ._.
<Haffe> Vad händer sedan?
<antii> Då går jag hem
<dagon^> donutz <3
<fjorgynn> srsly
<fjorgynn> snacka om easy
<fjorgynn> skrev ju bara in min epostadress i thunderbird och den hittade det direkt :o
<fjorgynn> behövde fan inte göra något
 * antii skickar ärenden till amelia 
 * kodein skickar telepatiskt grova tillmälen till Larry Ellison
<larsemil> http://www.af
<fjorgynn> läsa ebook?
<jolaren> phnom: Tack, det där var typ det bästa som jag använt
<jolaren> Fungerar FaceBook bra för er?
<antii> jolaren: japp, använder det inte :]'
<jolaren> får inte igång sidan men sidan är uppe enligt isthesitedownor.. bla bla
<fjorgynn> Facebook funkar inte alls
<fjorgynn> går upp och ned som en jävla jojo idag
<chees> nån som vet va det kan vara med nya pidgin som gör att det ej går att skicka eller ta i mot filer?
<fjorgynn> tjöta
<fjorgynn> emesene då=
<peppis> chees: finns de en ny?
<chees> 2.7.9
<fredrik_> hej har precis skaffat mig ubuntu 10.10 som jag dual-bootar med windows7. problemet är att jag på ubuntun inte har något internett. är helt ny på linux så var pedagogiska. det visas ett utropstecken uppe vid vad-det-nu-är som har internet alternativen. det str att jag har wired connection p etho0 men när jag kopplar in en kabel så står det wired internet disconnected efter ett tag. den har heller inte registrerat mitt 
<peppis> chees: ok
<jolaren> Drar ner mina dokument från Google Docs, men när jag försöker redigera så är de låsta.. går deta t fixa? open office
<jolaren> FÃ¥r dampet
<Gallop32> Tja, alla bajskossor.
<Gallop32> Kan någon hjälpa mig med att hitta en viss sladd/adapter?
<Gallop32> I princip ska det väl vara någon slags minimal, diskret USB-hubb med lång sladd.
<Gallop32> Säljer de sådant?
<vs-hs> tre
<Gallop32> Tre?
<vs-hs> Nä
<vs-hs> Orkade inte gräva fram ett vettigt svar på din fråga så skrev bara något :)
<Trullo> va för sladd?
<Gallop32> Som ovan?
<Nafallo> hmm. vem registrerade ubuntunyheter.nu?
<Gallop32> Steve Ballmer, som tänker peka om den till Windowsregerar.se.
<Nafallo> ...
<Nafallo> Gallop32: ehrm... kan du forsoka vara lite trevligare har inne? vad du kallade oss nar du kom in i kanalen ar inte sarskilt snallt, eller hur?
<cahoot> han är ju precis gallopererad - kanske inte mår så bra
<Nafallo> det ar inte en ursakt
<Gallop32> =|
<Gallop32> Ingen humor?
<Gallop32> Bajskossa säger man inte om man vill vara elak på riktigt.
<bamsefar> Gallop32: Går du fram till random folk på stan och kallar dem bajskossor också?
<kodein> bamsefar: han är väl för socialt frånvänd för att gå ut?
<kodein> usch, nu trollar jag visst igen.
<kodein> men åas brukar jag nog inte börja med en förolämpning om jag vill ha hjälp med nåt, inte ens om det är en ¬ubuntu-relaterad fråga
<bamsefar> kodein: Nu ljuger du allt ;)
<kodein> asch. avslöjad
<Nafallo> Gallop32: du hade ratt upp till "inte".
<Nafallo> Gallop32: du kunde slutat meningen dar.
<cahoot> nu fick han ju ingen hjälp - så...
<kodein> det är väl förvisso sant
<Nafallo> naja. den domanen ar troligen en trademark infringement :-/
<Nafallo> gissar at det ar mghg som star bakom.
<Gallop32> mghg?
<EAG> loggas ssh-session nånstans per default?
<EAG> jag har en ssh-tunnel som tydligen dör hela tiden *sucka*
<kodein> nej
<kodein> men du kan ju alltid slänga på ett -v eller ett -vv eller ett -vvv
<saba> lite off topic - men vet nån ett hus i Sthlmstrakterna som ska hyras ut? gärna 6 rum+, max hyra 24 000
<saba> har goda referenser :-)
<cahoot> prova viktoria&daniel.se
<Gallop32> saba: HUS?!
<Gallop32> Inte lägenhet?
<Gallop32> Visste inte ens att det existerade en sådan sak som husuthyrning.
<Gallop32> Alltså, förutom fjäll- och sommarstugor och sådant.
<kodein> det är inte alls ovanligt.
<Gallop32> Verkar mysko.
<saba> Gallop32: finns hur mycket som helst
<saba> men inte helt enkelt att få tag i bra hus som hyrs ut
<Kurdistan> testar crunchbang i vb. de har verkligen lyckats den här ggr.
<David-A> vb?
<dagon^> virtualbox
<David-A> vilken crunchbang vers?
<kodein> visual basic?
<Kurdistan> jag kör den senaste rellen av crunchbang dvs med debain
<dagon^> den är fin
<dagon^> jag har testkört den i virtuell miljö och blev mäkta imponerad
<Kurdistan> dagon, jepp. lite ram går också åt trots att jag kör endast med en processor och från vb.
<dagon^> nästan så jag funderade på att köra den skarpt
<Kurdistan> :) inte tillräcklig svår som arch? skämt åsido brukar testa rent så ofta nya saker via vb.
<poller> Jag kommer ihåg den gamla goda tiden(tm) när jag körde blackbox på slackware :)
<dagon^> :)
<dagon^> jag körde fluxbox på slackware 10 :>
<poller> fluxbox körde jag också sen, när det kom
<dagon^> Kurdistan: jag är inte ute efter någon svårighetsgrad ;)
<Kurdistan> ville bara jäklas lite små fult. :P
<dagon^> stora anledningen till att jag fortfarande hänger kvar med APT är tack vare philip's ppa
<dagon^> Kurdistan: mjo, jag förstod det :p
<poller> Åhh, slackware. Vad hände med slackware?
<poller> Använder ingen det längre?
<dagon^> finns säkert nån
<dagon^> är väl version 13 tror jag
<dagon^> ojoj
<dagon^> 13.1 tom.
<Kurdistan> dagon philips ppa är grym
<poller> 6 nyheter på deras framsida, som sträcker sig mellan 2005 och 2010 :)
<poller> Fan, det var tider det. Kompilera Xfree86, och skriva egen config
<poller> Fan va många timmar man har slösat bort
<dagon^> :)
<dagon^> jo, tack
<dagon^> minns att det tog mig typ en hel dag att lista ut hur man satte wallpaper med fluxbox
<dagon^> imponerande att slackware typ är den enda disten som fortfarande använder lilo
<dagon^> Kurdistan: sjukt bra prestanda i vb med crunchbang, körde med 1 kärna och 512MB RAM
<dagon^> vågar man ens tänka på hur snabbt det kommer gå om jag kör skarpt?
<Kurdistan> den använder 139 när jag surfar. bra.
<peetra> epic fail by me. :P Jag har som vanba att ta manuella backuper av en viltig databas som lever ganska a på nätet
<Gallop32> vb = visual basic?
<peetra> men jag har av misstag backuppat en backuppad kopia de tv sista gångermna jag backuppat. :P
<dagon^> :>
<cHarNe2> hahah
<dagon^> smaaaart peetra
<dagon^> ;)
<dagon^> Gallop32: vi är slarviga och förkorta virtualbox vb
<tumba25> peetra: va?
<peetra> Bra att databasen mår bra, skulle ha varit aningen genant att hamna å återställa från en gammal
<Gallop32> peetra: Som lever ganska a på nätet?
<peetra> ganska bra
<peetra> massa aktivitet
<Gallop32> Petrashästskötarkommunity.se? :D :D
<Guest29137> Hallo hallo ..
<Guest29137> Försöker formattera ett mini sdkort men det är något knaos
<Guest29137> Gparted vägrar ladda när den är i, ska jag bara låta den snurra?
<cHarNe2> Guest29137: finns det inget verbose så du vet om nått händer?
<Gormatjoff> Haha det finns tab-completion i irssi! visste jag icke!
<dagon^> haha
<Guest29137> cHarNe2: kan testa o öppna gparted i -v
<Guest29137> v-nta
<dagon^> Gormatjoff: man lär så länge man lever :)
<Gormatjoff> dagon^: jo.. med linux och ubuntu blir man alltid lika förvånad över hur användarvänligt command-line kan vara :)
<cHarNe2> Gormatjoff:  :D
<Guest29137> manpage!
<Guest29137> :P
<cHarNe2> cli är super
<Guest29137> In/ut-fel under läsning på /dev/sdc
<Guest29137> Ett fel uppstod när /dev/sdc öppnades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Guest29137> Så underbart, är inne på min netbook.. inte haft den igång på flera måander..
<Guest29137> laddaren gick sönder och idag hittade jag en utav magi i soprummet
<Guest29137> <3
<Guest29137> ny kostade nästan 900 kronor
<cHarNe2> jolaren1: härligt
<jolaren1> Ett fel uppstod när /dev/sdc öppnades: Inget medium funnet
<jolaren1> Jag skulle formaterat i telefonen när jag kunde
<jolaren1> Men jag ville rädda det som var på
<jolaren1> Och nu verkar det som om kortet är bränt
<cHarNe2> bara o kasta :P
<jolaren1> Inte så kul att kasta ett 16gigs minne
<jolaren1> mini-sd
<dagon^> har du sabbat ditt nya kort?
<jolaren1> m2 vad det nu heter
<jolaren1> Tror luren fått tuppjuck
<jolaren1> Skrev 16 menade 8 dagon^
<jolaren1> Är sjukt irriterad
<jolaren1> Det är mitt gamla
<jolaren1> dagon^: det kom upp helt plötsligt i luren att jag kunde formatera det, men nu när jag sätter in kortet igen får jag inte samma avl
<jolaren1> val'
<jolaren1> Jag väntade för jag hoppades få återskapa det som var på
<jolaren1> Vad gör man
<jolaren1> :(
<dagon^> vilken rom kör du?
<peetra> FInns det nåt terminalkomando som ger citat/visdomsord från en fil man kan editera  i?
<dagon^> Oo
<dagon^> du kan ju använda cat
<dagon^> och sen grep'a ur en textfil
<jolaren1> visdomsord..
<jolaren1> peetra: skriv 'whatis windows' i terminalen utan ''
<jolaren1> visdomsord
<Philip5> lol
<jolaren1> kul att någon är på hugget iallafall idag Philip5
<peetra> jolaren1: :D
<Philip5> hehe, jo men det var så bra så man kan inte låta bli att småle
<peetra> en satt i vår linuxklass å roade sig med citat i terminalen, men jag hann inte fråga honom om han skapade dem själv från lista.
<Philip5> men suck, nu har september gjort en engelsk version av mikrofonkåt som är riktigt dålig
<Philip5> orginalet hade ju charm
<dagon^> ehm
<dagon^> charm vill jag inte påstå
<Philip5> den hade något visst då
<Philip5> fast med originalet menar jag iof inte ens petters
<jolaren1> Tyckte inte den hade någon charm.. men det går ju inte att förneka att när hon körde den framför Petter & Di Leva etc så var hon bra sexig
<virtuald> peetra: det kan ha varit programmet fortune
<jolaren1> Det är något sexigt med henne
<Kurdistan> kära ubuntu vänner och andra trevliga själar nu får man ta äta något. brb.
<Kurdistan> våga inte bråka utan mig
<jolaren1> peetra: har för mig att det fanns en ganska stor tråd på flashback där just roliga terminal kommandon diskuterades.. varning för trolleri dock
<cHarNe2> finns det nån bra backuplösning där klienterna kan vara både mac,linux och win?
<Gallop32> Man borde översätta alla kommandon till svenska också. Inte bara UI:et.
<Gallop32> cat skulle bli "katt", t.ex... ;)
<andol> Gallop32: Med risk för att vara onödigt allvarlig så är annars cat en förkortning för concatenate, vilket det ju blir en lite annan översättning på.
<andol> (Finns dock en viss poäng i att känna till vad cat egentligen är för verktyg, och att möjligheten till att visa filer mest är en indirekt biprodukt.)
<dagon^> en mycket fin biprodukt vill jag påstå :p
<andol> Helt klart
<madbear> Gallop32: gör det då
<madbear> skapa alias fört bara
<Gormatjoff> hihi katt
<Gormatjoff> jag brukar skapa mina slask textfiler till fisk.. då blir det cat fisk :D
<jenka> Hej! Någon som lyckats installera cs 1.6 under senaste ubuntu (10.10). Först kunde ja spela en liten stund men sedan laggade spelet fast. Så jag tankade grafikkortets (radeon hd 4670) senaste drivrutinerna. Men då kunde jag inte ens spela någon minut, utan direkt när jag gick in på en server så laggade jag fast. Någon som har en lösning?
<Philip5> peetra: är det här tillräckligt mycket kommando med visdonsord i terminalen?!?! :D   http://pastebin.com/U6wbCXLs
<Gormatjoff> cowsay ftw :)
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> måste vara sånt peetra tänkte på när hon pratade om visdomsord :)
<peetra> Philip5: Det där är ett påskägg.
<Philip5> nä det är ju cowsay
<peetra> Man har en lista nnstans, typ http://giveupinternet.com/2009/01/29/awesome-and-funny-technology-quotes-windows-linux-provisions/
<Haffe> påskägg är sociala konstruktioner.
<peetra> å så skriver man ett kommando som ger en random quote
<peetra> Jag skrev ett sånt skript på min första dator, som hälsade mig med en random quote då jag logade in i DOS. :)
<peetra> eller man loggade ju inte in i dos
<tumba25> peetra och visdom i samma mening.... wow
 * peetra FYYYAR tumba25
<Gormatjoff> cowsay `fortune`
<Gormatjoff> det är grejor!
<Haffe> Man borde kanske sova.
<Haffe> Det är trots allt fredag kväll.
<David-A> :)
<Gormatjoff> just därför kan du sova imorgon :P
<David-A> är det nån som använder voip t.ex ekiga,linphone,yate,kphone,qutecom,gizmo,twinkle? (men inte skype)
<Haffe> Gormatjoff: Jo. Fast det ska ju finnas en bra anledning till att hålla sig vaken också.
<Gormatjoff> Haffe: #ubuntu-se är väl en bra anledning ;)
<Haffe> Jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Lär man sig något?
<Philip5> #ubuntu-se är bara en social konstruktion ;)
<Gormatjoff> det är sant .)
<Haffe> Fast en väldigt bra illusion.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.en.html
<Kurdistan> thx
<Haffe> Jag fick en idé.
<Haffe> Bantingsresa under sommaren.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det där beskriver typ allt men man kan ju göra det enklare för sig
<Haffe> Gallär på medelhavet.
<Philip5> beror på vad det gäller
<Kurdistan> philip tar en titt då jag har kraft och är mer klar upp till. :)
<peetra> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<peetra> Bygger beroendeträd
<peetra> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<peetra> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet cowsaw
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du kan ju ladda ner debian-filer för att skapa paket från ubuntu och sedan anpassa
 * peetra småsurar.
<Haffe> peetra: Det går nog lättare om du skriver cowsay.
<peetra> LOL _o/
<tumba25> slarvpotta
<peetra> Man borde inte sluta med den goda vanan att copy/pasta. ;-)
 * spacebug- la faktiskt in fortune idag så det körs vid login
<Kurdistan> :) du är en höjdare.
<spacebug-> eller ja fortune va ju installerat men jag snodde slackwares /etc/profile.d/bsd-games-login-fortune.sh
<andol> pettter: Notera även att du kan tab-komplettera paketnamn, givet att bash-completion är installerat.
<andol> peetra: ^^
<andol> pettter: fel person, sorry
<pettter> andol: np
<peetra> Nhå spacebug hur ska jag göra för att få det vid login?
 * peetra hoppas på att bli besparad tänkande
<Haffe> peetra: I ett land där alla tänker lika.
<spacebug-> peetra: lägg en fil i /etc/profile.d/ som är körbar med detta innehållet:  http://pastebin.com/v2T8AGiC
<maxjezy> någon som har skrivit ett script?
<maxjezy> som skulle fylla 2 sidor i en bok
<maxjezy> och vill dela med sig givetvis
<spacebug-> du kan göra egna fortunes genom att skriva i en textfil med ett '%' på en ensam rad efter varje fortune. Sen skapar du .dat-filen med "strfile dinfil"
<maxjezy> spelar ingen roll vad det är för skript
 * andol är själv lite svag för fortunes-bofh-excuses
<andol> "BOFH excuse #415: Maintenance window broken"
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> Sam Tsui är min nya idol
<spacebug-> helt off topic jag vet
<peetra> spacebug-: Ingen fortune vid login. Det är endera något jag missförstått eller något jag missat. :)
<spacebug-> är filen körbar?
<spacebug-> du kör bash antar jag?
<peetra> umm, det är nåt strul med chmod verklar det som
<spacebug-> ehm
<David-A> andol: har installerat, men hur kör man bofh-excuses?
<spacebug-> peetra: fel av mig, filen behöver inte alls va körbar och inte ha #!/bin/sh i början den sourcas ju med .
<spacebug-> har du ställt in så du kör med ett login-shell i Terminal?
<peetra> Mmmmm, det borde jag väl ha, så jag loggade in med ssh från en annan dator......
<spacebug-> Terminal->Edit->Profiles->Edit->Title and command->"Run command as a login shell"
<spacebug-> ah ok
<spacebug-> då ska det fungera
<peetra> vad tråkigt att det inte gjorde det då. Jag får göra om å se om jag missat nåt. :)
<spacebug-> det står i din /etc/profile att den ska sourcea alal filer i /etc/profile.d/ va? Det är väl typ default
<tumba25> http://xkcd.com/424/
<spacebug-> ah du peetra , filen måste heta .sh
<spacebug-> för det är alla .sh den kör enligt /etc/profile
<peetra> Där är säkert felet, spacebug- :)
<andol> David-A: fortune bofh-excuses
<peetra> Jag döpte den ju utan sh :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<David-A> andol :)
<David-A> man ska tydligen inte göra som bofh-excuses säger, men ser ingen varningsflagga :)
<peetra> _o/ jippiiohee spacebug-
<spacebug-> yay
<spacebug-> hehe
<peetra> Jag har just gjort mitt första bash-script EVER!!!!
<spacebug-> nice
<spacebug-> skriv ut, rama in och sätt upp på väggen ;)
<peetra> Ja, det var en bra sak. Nu gäller det å fundera ut hur untar fungerar, jag missade dagens lektion pga ungens läkarbesök å de har tydligen gjort det idag. :)
<peetra> scriptena kommer senare, om de kommer. :)
<spacebug-> det gör dom säkert.. går att göra mycket kul/nödvändigt med script
<peetra> Jag är förövrigt mycket nöjd med första fortune EVER åsså;
<spacebug-> här är ett tex för att skriva ut vad man lyssnar på, på tex irc (fast då behövs även ett alias i sin klient), men det skriver ut i terminalen iaf:   http://pastebin.com/G0befDry
<peetra> A vivid and creative mind characterizes you.
<peetra> spacebug-: Du talar audio nu. :)
<spacebug-> nu ska jag ta ne kopp kaffe och se filmen Devil (och troligen bli skrämd som fan, kolla med händerna framför ögona som ett barn och sen drömma mardömmar)
<peetra> Jag sysslar inte audio, jag har familj med icke-kompatibel musiksmak. ^^
<spacebug-> haha ok
<peetra> Markslap: Markk_ Whatsuo med andra nicket?
<dardan> hello, does anybody know how to setup ports on Evolution in ubuntu 10.10?
<peetra> dardan This is the Swedish channel
<peetra> FAIL!!! http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95669&hl=sv FAIL!!!!!
<peetra> Det där meddelandet är INTE kul å få, då jag kom in via Kubuntu. :)
<wodi5_> Någon? Portar som öppnar sig, portar är stängda från början vid nyinstallation
<yarre> wodi5_: huh?
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-15
<fjorgynn> :)
<wodi5_> yarre: ja
<yarre> wodi5_: Vad var frågan?
<wodi5_> portar som öppnar sig, utan att jag öppnat portar. portscan
<yarre> wodi5_: Jaha men det är sådana där lågnivåskernel troll :)
<wodi5_> yarre: Roliga timmen :)
<yarre> wodi5_: Ja eller så kanske du har dynamiska portar? :P
<wodi5_> Det verkar tyst här i kanalen, så hur blockar alla portar?
<Markslap> peetra: Det är en bra fråga.
<Nafallo> guest9187: genom att inte kora tjanster pa dem.
<Nafallo> !svenska | peetra
<ubot2> peetra: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<Nafallo> peetra: ;-)
<peetra> :)
<peetra> Lägg in !swedish å !Swedish för för ubot,
<peetra> bara ett förslag. :)
<Nafallo> huh?
<peetra> sån där factoid
<guest9187> Nafallo: Har inga tjänster igång som ska använda portar
<Nafallo> guest9187: isf har du inget problem med oppna portar ;-)
<guest9187> Nafallo: jo
<andol> guest9187: Låter märkligt. Hur kan du ha "öppna portar" utan tjänster som lyssnar på dem?
<guest9187> andol:  Var kan man itta de tjänster som lyssnar på portarna.
<guest9187> andol: terminal comando
<epl> guest9187: netstat
<Markslap> peetra: Nu vet jag, Markk är mitt standardnick som är upptaget på freenode (Använder det på EFNet, Quakenet, PieNet och Sorcery) och då blir det Markk_.
<peetra> Men servern kan tilta om jag drar kriminalpolisen är dock tjusigt. :P
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<spacebug-> precis sett Devil, nu får det bli Splice. Nån som sett? Är den bra?
<Nafallo> spacebug-: battre an devil :-P
<coobra> Nafallo: lol cockfoster !!!!!
<coobra> Nafallo: var eru bjud på kaffe som man inte kan se botten på koppen
<Nafallo> coobra: o_O?
<coobra> Nafallo:  ja :D bjud
<coobra> Nafallo: har ni butik med kläder osv i London  ?
<Nafallo> dessutom heter det cockfosterS
<Nafallo> det finns
<coobra> Nafallo: tjejerna bland arbetskolegorna tycker det är skitkul :D
<dagon^> hahaha
<dagon^> cockfosters
<coobra> Nafallo:  vart ligger den butiken fixa lite billigt da
<Nafallo> coobra: om du forsoker hitta saker billigt i London, ar du nog i fel stad.
<coobra> :p
<guest9187> Nafallo: point direction  ERROR
<coobra> Nafallo:  men vart ligger den  butiken  ?
<fjorgynn> tjockisar
<fjorgynn> orka jobba
<guest9187> epl: i netstat dyker det upp en del stream/DGRAM fler command som inte flippar ut
<fjorgynn> :D
<guest9187> netstat -a --inet .. vad finns det mer
<epl> guest9187: -p
<guest9187> epl:tack
<epl> guest9187: np
<peetra> ssova
<guest9187> channel presume dead
<guest9187> peetra: sov gott
<dagon^> sova är för mesar
<Markslap> Riktiga nördar går på tjack.
<Markslap> Eller va+
<Markslap> :D
 * peetra är mes
<dagon^> men du är en tillåten mes :)
<dagon^> Markslap: energidryck och cola  :P
<peetra> TACK!!
<Markslap> :D
<dagon^> peetra: sov gott med dig :P
<Markslap> peetra: Jag fick lära mig en fin sak av min finska kollega och granne.
<Markslap> Homojen Valktakunta. :)
<peetra> bögars stat?
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Han lurade i mig att det är vad finnarna kallar Sverige. :)
<guest9187> Port: ------  State:  Open  Service: Unknown
<Markslap> Kingdom of Gay
<peetra> LOL
<dagon^> Markslap: stick niiven i honom :p
<guest9187> dagon: Julmust Ftw
<Markslap> dagon^: :D
<dagon^> np: Mega Man II - Wily Stage 1
<dagon^> <3
<guest9187> någon som sitter på lite info: Problem, The volume Filesystem root has only 895MB disc space remaining?
<peetra> Ja-a du guest, clonezilla å gparted
 * peetra faaar å sova på riktiigt  nu,
<coobra> peetra: kom och mys med mig ja skulle behöva dig nu :p
<amelia> *gäsp*
<coobra> Nafallo: vart finns ubuntubutiken då :(
<dagon^> amelia: är du vaken vid den här tiden? Oo
<dagon^> coobra: hur är det i det engelska landet? :P
<dagon^> åh, sleeperz kreeperz
<amelia> dagon^: ja. somnade när jag kom hem från jobbet och vaknade nu.
<spacebug-> två filmer sedda
<spacebug-> fortsätta tro?
<dagon^> amelia: ajdå
<dagon^> spacebug-: beror ju på
<dagon^> vad har du sett hittills?
<spacebug-> devil och splice
<spacebug-> blir fortsättningen på sherlock holmes på kanal 9 nu
<dagon^> :p
<w0dis> getting tired and all
<dagon^> jag ska nog kolla lite wrestling
<dagon^> kanske käka en donut
<dagon^> om man äter den homer style blir det en d'oh nut
<spacebug-> undertaker vs hulk hogan? =)
<dagon^> det är ju uråldriga saker :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<David-A> gäsp
 * dagon^ håller med
<amelia> bamsefar sover, då blir det skräckfilm <3
<dagon^> :D
<dagon^> det är tråkigt att vara ensam vaken
<dagon^> vakna? :(
<David-A> gäääsp
<David-A> håller på och letar sip-providers som inte använder proprietary softphones, har hittat ca 15 st
<David-A> gonatt allihopa!
<coobra> dagon^: nice
<gorgo> =)
<larsemil> http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-video-game-technology-finally-allows-rendering,6692/
<jtinfors> Är det någon här som kör thunderbird mot exchange och som även vet hur man confar access till sin globala adressbok?
<Gormatjoff> Är det nån här som fått Mopidy+klient att fungera med spotify?
<xyzp> hello
<dagon^> mord gorgon
<Haffe> Ja tack.
<Haffe> Hur smakar mordet?
<dagon^> bittersweet
<Markslap> Symphony
<dagon^> peetra: hörrö
<Haffe> Hurdurr.
<dagon^> http://www.hurr-durr.com/ ?
<dagon^> jag rekommenderar att inte gå in på den
<Markslap> NSFW?
<dagon^> märkte att den mest var jobbig
<dagon^> du kan typ inte lämna den
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Trevligt
<Pierre_> God morgon alla! Hur hanterar man ett blanksteg i sökväg t.ex. "My documents" när man försöker använda bind i fstab?
<Markslap> \
<Markslap> Vill jag minnas
<yeager> My\ Documents
<Pierre_> Stort tack!
<Markslap> :)
<Pierre_> Måset boots om för att se om jag lyckats..
<larsemil> måste och måste. man kan skriva mount -a också.
<dagon^> o-m-g på forumet alltså
<cHarNe2> dagon^: google-chome låter mig lämna :)
<dagon^> mjo
<dagon^> men jag tror att fx och opera failar där :P
<andol> dagon^: curl överlevde rätt fint :)
<dagon^> andol: jaja, din hardcore-pelle :P
<EAG> hmm kan nån köra smartctl o kolla 193 load_cycle_count?
<EAG> vill bara ha en jämförande siffra...
<EAG> under raw value
<amelia> yay! hämtat ny hårdvara idag igen.. denna gången en något modernare byggsats med nya pc-delar á förra årets modell.
<Philip5> amelia: va tråkigt
<EAG> snällt av western digital att föreslå lösningar som är omöjliga :(
<Philip5> trodde du bara roade dig med gamla minidatorer och digitalprylar
<amelia> Philip5: nja, behövde en alltiallo-semiserver hemma.
<EAG> kan nån log-kunnig hjälpa mig med att göra det som föreslås under punkt 1 här: http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=5357
<EAG> 1a till o med
<amelia> min gamla P3 733Mhz med 800mb ram är så skitig och äcklig så vill inte flytta in den i nya datorrummet.
<dagon^> amelia: kan jag få bli din fosterson? :(
<poller> Jag köpte precis en Zbox HD-ID11, med sån Atom och Nvidia Ion
<poller> Den kör ubuntu och XBMC
<Markslap> poller?
<poller> Backup, torrents, vpn, the works
<poller> Den är kalas
<amelia> dagon^: nej, det vore konstigt. du är säkert äldre än mig.
<dagon^> amelia: förmodligen inte :P
<Markslap> Är du poller från 64?
<poller> Yes
<Markslap> Oj
<poller> Markslap: Gillar idn reverse
<Markslap> :)
<poller> Jag hade polisstyrelsen.se innan :)
<Markslap> Haha
<amelia> dagon^: inte? hur gammal är du då?
<Markslap> Gå in på den länken.
<dagon^> amelia: 23 :>
<amelia> dagon^: ok, inte det då. men still kinda wierd... jag är ju 25.
<poller> Markslap: Jag redirectade också min :)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Visst är det sött med sånt? :)
<EAG> låter som ett dåligt porrfilmsmanus
<poller> Jättefint
<dagon^> amelia: okej då :( jag får väl drömma mig bort om ett sånt hem :P
<poller> Vad nickade du på 64?
<poller> Eller är jag bara glömsk?
<Markslap> Ett annat nick. :)
<amelia> dagon^: skaffa ett eget istället
<Markslap> Nej men
<Markslap> Jag är Markmc
<poller> nu ringer det en klocka ja
<Markslap> Japp
<dagon^> amelia: jag försöker..
<EAG> ingen som har lust att hjälpa mig att få ner loggandet? mina diskar dör... :(
<ePax> poller, Funkar fjärrkontrollen för dig?
<poller> Jag kör XBMC Remote i min iPhone :)
<poller> SÃ¥ ja, den funkar fint :)
<EAG> poller: skulle precis föreslå det programmet för android ;)
<poller> Jag är en sån apple fanboy förstår du ;)
<ePax> Jag har en Eee Boc PC med atom dual core och Nvidia ION men fjärrkontrollen för boxen funkar inte på ubuntu
<ePax> Det har jag med
<ePax> Och gmote med
<poller> Alright, typ samma hårdvara som zbox i princip då
<ePax> för att styra tangenter och musen
<EAG> jag kör nått vnc-program för att ha telefonen som musplatta
<ePax> EAG, Har du en android lur så funkar det skit bra med gmote
<EAG> jag har tittat lite på gmote.. men inte testat faktiskt
<dagon^> gmote funkar fint
<EAG> jag får väl ta o testa det då :)
<dagon^> gör det :)
<ePax> Fast en kul grej med XBMC för andorid är att den stoppar videon om man får samtal under filmen :D
<poller> Haha :)
<ePax> så står det på tvn med vem är det som ringer
<EAG> det är nån bugg i antingen xbmc eller remote som gör att den skickar nån upp eller ner signal 10 ggr i sekunden ibland
<ePax> kul kul :D
<dagon^> :D
<EAG> så när man är i menyerna så bara snurrar det runt runt
<EAG> det är drygt...
<ePax> även sms visas på tvn
<EAG> jag måste testa det ePax
<EAG> hehe
<ePax> jag kör win 7 med xbmc... orkade inte confa ubuntu för att få fjärrkontrollen att fungera
<poller> Skäms du inte? :)
<ePax> EAG, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhvnuy_1II kolla där
<ePax> poller, nope :D
<andol> Hoppsan :) http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/mystisk-extern-dator-pa-hogskola_5867965.svd
<EAG> vad är det för mottagare till fjärrkontrollen?
<ePax> EAG, IR inbyggt i boxen... den kom med boxen
<ePax> Det är den som inte funkar med ubuntu
<EAG> ah
<EAG> det hade varit lite smidigare med en riktig fjärrkontroll faktiskt
<ePax> Den funkar superbra
<ePax> Då ska man bara fixa trådlöst ljud i resten av lägenheten och köpa en android platta så är min mediacenter klar :D
<poller> andol: Ja jag undrar vad som är på diskarna :)
<ePax> Någon som har redan trådlöst ljud hemma?
<poller> Jag har en airport express
<poller> Och sen spotify + airpoil
<poller> airfoil
<ePax> det låter som en iPryl eller?
<poller> Ja precis :)
<EAG> ePax: du måste ju skaffa dig en tellstick och skriva nått script för att styra belysningen automatiskt också
<EAG> jag har inte orkat göra det än, men det är på g ;)
<ePax> har redan det :D
<EAG> aha hehe
<ePax> du menar belysningen hemma?
<EAG> ja
<ePax> claes ohlsson 200 spänn.... 4 mottagare och en fjärrkontroll :D
<ePax> supernice :D
<Markslap> Clas*
<ePax> oj stavfel :D
<EAG> ePax: japps, kjell o co har för 99 kr till o med
<ePax> det kanske kostade nåt sånt... det var ett tag sen jag köpte det
<EAG> jag funderar på att köpa några infällda mottagare
<EAG> perfekt som väckarklocka
<EAG> taklampan tänds 06.00
<ePax> lol
<coobra> :D
<coobra> morn
<coobra> Nafallo: eru vaken eller
<David-A> gomorron allihopa!
<spacebug-> morrn
<EAG> söp ni igår kväll hela högen eller?
<spacebug-> ?
<EAG> klockan är ju halv tre på eftermiddagen :)
<spacebug-> ja
<Haffe> Vad är din plan?
<spacebug-> jag jobbar nätter i vanliga fall så att gå upp kl 14 är precis normalt för mig
<spacebug-> supa däremot är inte det ;)
<EAG> ok du är undantagen då :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Haffe> EAG: Newsflash.
<Haffe> Det finns mer i världen än IRC. Jag lovar dig.
<EAG> va?!
<David-A> Haffe: säg inte så, jag får ångest
<David-A> skoja bara, jag har email också
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> SÃ¥g ni trenden med hackerspaces?
<Gorgo> =)
<ePax> Haffe, Vad är det?
<Haffe> ePax: Typ en lokal där folk träffas och kodar och bygger prylar.
<ePax> Typ Geek Caffe?
<ePax> (;
<dagon^> there is no irl, only afk
<David-A> gomorron dagon!
<dagon^> :)
<dagon^> vad hittar ni på?
<David-A> jag skulle kolla öppna sip-providers, men började läsa om en polisräd mot hackerspaces i malmö o umeå, otäcka saker: http://blog.hackerspaces.org/2010/01/22/wtf-is-up-with-sweden
<David-A> (och gammal nyhet, som jag missat förut)
<ePax> Stockholm Linux User Group... eller SLUG finns på efnet... vem *an använder efnet förutom rumäska skriptkiddies
<ePax> nej dom är kanske på undernet
<Markslap> EFNet ftw?
<spacebug-> <- på efnet
<spacebug-> det är där det händer
<Markslap> Inte en massa skittjänster och spamfilter.
<Markslap> Ja
<virtuald> väldigt många andra och jag har nästan aldrig stött på någon rumänsk script kiddie
<Markslap> EFNet - Från dom sjuka, till dom sjuka.
<Markslap> freenode är imo för mer seriösa kanaler.
<Markslap> Quakenet är bara udda.
<dagon^> efnet är en rolig blandning
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Helt underbart.
<spacebug-> jag är iofs på tre nät för tillfället, ircstorm oxå
<Markslap> EFNet, Quakenet, OFTC, Freenode, Sorcery, Esper, IRCnet, Pienet och Wikimedia här.
<spacebug-> ;)
<Markslap> Oj, vad många det har blivit.
<spacebug-> och chatshack ox ja
<spacebug-> fyra blir det
<dagon_> vad finns på oftc egentligen?
<dagon_> jag vet att jag var i nån kanal där för ett tag sen
<Markslap> OpenTTD.
<Markslap> Och #bitlbee.
<kodein> det är foss-projekt som inte finns på freenode där :)
<virtuald> #debian
<Markslap> #debian är för seriös.
<dagon_> om jag startar en teamspeak-server
<dagon_> vågar ni teamspeak med mig?
<dagon_> teamspeaka*
<spacebug-> tala? när det finns irc?
<dagon_> misstänkte att den kommentaren skulle komma
<Markslap> GÃ¥r snabbare att skriva.
 * dagon_ är i behov av ett projekt
 * spacebug- hade en mumbleserver igång ett tag. Grejen är ju den att lyssnar man på musik (vilket jag alltid gör) så stör det ju med massa tal
<Markslap> För jag pratar så snabbt att jag måste upprepa allt jag säger.
<kodein> nån gång skulle man kanske lyckas få makrofon att fungera
<Markslap> Jag tror jag har en mumbleserver på servern min.
<spacebug-> fick installera det + tf2server åt en game kiddie hehe
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Första ciggen
<Markslap> <3
<spacebug-> är det inte lite ute att röka?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> numera är det ju injicera som gäller
<Haffe> Beror på vad man röker.
<kodein> bananskal
<Markslap> Om man röker för att det är "inne" så röker man nog av fel anledning.
<Markslap> spacebug-: Sen röker jag inne.
<Markslap> he-he
<Haffe> Alla hippa östermalmskids röker ju hasch och pratar om att polisen trakasserar dem.
<Markslap> :)
<spacebug-> *raggadish* :)
<Haffe> Always opinionated, never friendly.
<spacebug-> nu får det bli lite mer Sam Tsui.. *höjer volymen*
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZewL3CpTSo <3
<Haffe> kodein: Jag lyckades hitta en hårddisk igår.
<Haffe> Det fick bli piggelins gamla.
<kodein> :)
<razorx> går det mha hexdump spotta ut värden som kommer efter en viss hexsträng?
<David-A> razorx: menar du en sökning efter specifika byte-värden och dumpa det efter?
<razorx> japp
<David-A> binärfil eller textfil med hexsiffror?
<razorx> binär
<David-A> jag skulle dela upp det i två steg, söka bytevärden + konvertera funna bytes till hex
<razorx> njae bytes behöver inte konverteras
<razorx> vill bara ha bytesen bakom starten
<razorx> 00 47 är start byten sen följer det 32b som jag vill ha
<David-A> gillar du perl eller python bäst?
<razorx> python tror jag skulle fungera bäst
<razorx> men går det i bash så vore det ultimat
<cahoot> razorx: modifiera den tredje här?  http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/using/hexdump
<David-A> okej, men jag kan prata perl först, för det kan man göra med en one-liner. grunden är "perl -e 'while(m/BYTEBYTE(.{32})/gc){print $1}' " men behöver utvecklas lite
<David-A> utveckling: "perl -0777 ..." för att inte dela upp input i rader, "m/.../gcs" (s) för att . ska matcha alltmöjligt
<razorx> cahoot , tackar ska testa
<David-A> utveckling: "perl -n ..." för att autoloopa. "\0xxx\0xxx" för att ange två bytes i oktalformat
<David-A> resultat: perl -0777 -ne 'while(m/\0x20\0x21(.{32})/gcs){print $1}'
<David-A> byt ut \0xxx\0xxx mot OKTALvärden du vill söka
<David-A> fel
<David-A> perl -0777 -ne 'while(m/\040\041(.{32})/gcs){print $1}'
<David-A> byt ut \0xxx\0xxx mot OKTALvärden du vill söka
<razorx> David-A , ska kika på det med
<razorx> dock tror jag inte systemet klarar perl
<David-A> razorx: verkar inte så, men hexdump + grep verkar finnas. tänk på att grep missar bytarna om de är på var sida om en 16bytesgräns (varsin rad)
<epax> O_o
<razorx> David-A , jag får forska vidare i detta
<razorx> tack för hjälpen :)
<David-A> razorx: har du "egrep" och kan du garantera att sökta byte och de 32 följande byten inte är NUL ELLER NEWLINE?
<razorx> ibland hamnar vissa av byten på newline
<David-A> det räcker att de inte kan vara båda. "egrep -o" om NUL finns och "egrep -z -o" om NEWLINE finns.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag har försökt hitta i manualen till en Samsung UE40B8050 hur man ställer in texttv:n att visa när en sida blir uppdaterad.
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet hur man gör?
<David-A> razorx: "egrep [-z] -o $'\040\043.{32}' " byt \0xxx till OKTALvärden du vill söka, pipa resultatet till hexdump om du vill ha hex
<Philip5> Umeaboy: låter det som en ubuntu eller ens linuxfråga?
<dagon_> :D
<Umeaboy> Nej, men det är en svensk kanal & Samsung har ingen IRC-support plus att man får inte tag på dem under helgerna.
<Umeaboy> Vill du har fler bortförklaringar coskå?
<Umeaboy> också
<Umeaboy> ;)
<dagon_> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Ägd!
<dagon_> du kunde lika gärna valt en svensk kanal på efnet då
<Umeaboy> Que?
<cahoot> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=samsung
<dagon_> du kunde lika gärna valt en svensk kanal på efnet då
<Danne-> Halloj.. Hade strömavbrott inatt och apt verkar ha gått sönder som en följd av att locales verkar ha gått sönder.. Detta är vad 'locale' ger http://paste.ubuntu.com/554380/ Tips på vad man kan rota i för att reda ut det?
<cahoot> provat dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<Umeaboy> 2 användare i den kanalen ja.
<Danne-> jepp, det failar
<Umeaboy> Roligt värre.
<Umeaboy> Det är roligare att se färg torka.
<Danne-> Så här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554382/
<Umeaboy> Här har jag skrivit en fråga om det: http://www.prisjakt.nu/question.php?qid=1677
<David-A> Umeaboy: vad ger "file /usr/bin/locale" ? (borde ge ELF ... executable ...)
<Danne-> /usr/bin/locale: ASCII C program text
<Umeaboy> David-A: Que?
<David-A> Umeaboy: sorry mena danne
<Danne-> det sa den
<Danne-> Nu kommer jag ihåg en grej.. För några timmar sen när jag först började pilla med det upptäckte jag att jag inte hade exekveringsrättigheter för filen.. Så satte det till 755 (men jag antar att det var fel då eftersom filen inte ser ut att vara "rätt fil")
<Danne-> ser ut som C source i den, så inte så konstigt det inte funkar då..
<David-A> Danne-: det låter tokigt, korrupt fil? är fler filer korrupta? gör en fsck, under boot eller från en livecd/usb
<cahoot> stat /usr/bin/locale
<Umeaboy> Så det är ingen som kan hjälpa?
<cahoot> verkar dystert Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> 2 användare i den EFnet-kanalen lär inte kunna hjälpa speciellt mycket.
<Danne-> cahoot: stat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554385/
<cahoot> tråkigt för dig men kanske inte så mkt #ubuntu-se's fel
<Danne-> Fast om det är tänkt att vara en kompilerad körbar fil så ser innehållet inte rätt ut.. det är source
<johanbr> hur det blir utan lagar om nätneutralitet: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/gratis-mobilsamtal-kan-stoppas
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥ ja. FÃ¥r helt enkelt leta vidare.
<Umeaboy> Ha det bra allesammans.
<johanbr> "Att använda ip-telefoni är som att tjuvkoppla elmätaren hemma."
<cahoot> Danne-: den ser stympad ut
<Danne-> Ok
<cahoot>  Size: 31796     	Blocks: 64 här
<Danne-> Ok.. Hur fixar man den när den är korrupt?
<Danne-> kopiera in från en livecd eller något?
<cahoot> Danne-: frågan är vad mer som är trasigt
<Danne-> Mmm..
<Danne-> localedef gissar jag på
<David-A> johanbr: eller "att dricka kranvatten i stället för att köpa flaskvatten är som att tjuvtanka bensin"
<cahoot> funkar dmesg - och i så fall klagomål/felmeddelanden ang filsystemet?
<johanbr> David-A, ja, det var en bra liknelse
<Danne-> cahoot: inga klagomål.. Däremot vet jag att raidkortet klagade på att "cache was lost" eftersom det kör utan batteri och ups'en dog till slut
<cahoot> Danne-: jag är i grunden en pessimist - tror inte du blir gladare av att höra vad jag tror
<Danne-> kör hårt
<cahoot> Danne-: du kan ju prova installera nya locale från skiva/annat medium, men jag tror att localeproblem bara är början på dina  bekymmer
<Danne-> Ok.. Med "installera" menar du att i praktiken kopiera över filer?
<cahoot> ja på något sätt - men misstänker att apt inte gillar sånt
<Danne-> ok.. testar :]
<Danne-> Ingen kritisk maskin direkt, men skulle vara smidigt att slippa installera om den
<cahoot> Danne-: du kan ju öppn deb paketet i fråga och var filerna hör hemma
<cahoot> och se var...
<Danne-> Japp, tackar
<David-A> Danne: om en fil har blivit korrupt av strömavbrottet, så vet du inte vilka andra, det kan bli konstiga fel närsomhelst. det säkraste verkar att återställa från backup eller installera om. har du /home på en separat partition?
<Danne-> Jepp, home på annan partition
<David-A> Danne: att en fil som "locale", som troligen inte skrevs på samtidigt som krashen, blivit korrupt är lite konstigt. jag skulle tro att nåt mer är fel.
<Danne-> Mycket möjligt.. Jag får bita i det en tugga åt gången, och till slut blir det väl som ni nog misstänker..installera om (fast då har jag lärt mig lite på vägen ;)
<Danne-> Skall ta mig en tugga mat först, men återkommer sen när jag testat runt lite
<Danne-> tackar för tipsen så långt!
<David-A> offtopic: är det vanligt att raid skapar mer problem än det löser?
<cahoot> det gäller väl datorer i allmänhet
<David-A> tänkte inte på det :)
<larsemil> David-A: raid är räddningen och ljuset i slutet på tunnelen. :=)
<dagon_> mja
<maxjezy> aaaa ja bamba, bolemisimemooo, aaaa ja baḿba, guele rumba rummba.
<bosses> Hejsan är det någon som vet hur jag lägger till ett program i autostart i xubuntu 10.10
<cahoot> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/08/09/autostart-programs-in-ubuntu/
<bosses> exit
<cahoot> http://tillamookrage.blogspot.com/2007/12/autostart-programs-in-xfce-hardcore-way.html
<maxjezy> Use the 'Add launcher' item at the top of a panel menu to add a new item
<maxjezy> idk
<maxjezy> dagon_, nått fett?
<maxjezy> Philip5, kissie :)
<maxjezy> jag förväntar mig inte att ni ska ha en blogg, för det räcker att ni läsar min
<maxjezy> har ni märkt att filmer ni spelar på youtube hamnar i /tmp
<maxjezy> youtube-dl är ju helt onödigt :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: japp :)
<dagon_> man skulle bara haft nåt script som flyttade ut dem därifrån
<maxjezy> dagon_, man vill ju inta ha ala?
<maxjezy> alla?
<dagon_> nej, man skulle ju vilja välja så klart :>
<maxjezy> jag kan tycka de är skönare att titta vissa saker i videospelare
<maxjezy> tutorials blandannat
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> bara en sån sak att slippa flash
<Markslap> Men ibland skulle man ju vilja ha det också.
<Markslap> För vissa sidor har ju bara flash.
<kodein> såna sidor tittar man ju inte på
<Markslap> Varför inte då?
<Markslap> Jag uppskattar http://wimp.com/ och div. tower defencespel.
<poller> GeoDefense är bra, om du har en iphone ;)
<Markslap> Jag har en Desire. :)
<Markslap> Kör RoboDefence, men börjar tröttna lite på det.
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu verkar de ha ändrat i blender så att kör man med senaste koden så funkar inte yafaray eller lux i blende 2.5 :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: undrar hur snabba yafaray och lux killarna är på att anpassa sina script
<maxjezy> Philip5, ingen idea att uppdatera under tiden :)
<maxjezy> jag har precis upptäckt hur bra audacity är
<Philip5> hehe, jo men det är ju inte riktigt samma sak som blender :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad betyder CC 0 zero license?
<maxjezy> ingen licens alls?
<maxjezy> fritt att använda och göra vad man vill med?
<Philip5> http://creativecommons.org/choose/zero/
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<larsemil> jättekonstigt error. har ett mplayer som fungerar fint när jag spelar lokala filer. men när jag ska spela dvd så säger den: Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<larsemil> och jag har inte ens ett nvidiakort i datorn
<Philip5> larsemil: då måste du tydligen gå och köpa ett ;P
<johanbr> larsemil: ändra i /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf och ta bort referenser till vdpau
<larsemil> trro det var skivan som ställde till det, andra dvdskivor fungerade. ska prova dda den och se om det hjälper
<madbear> larsemil: konstigt att du får den errorn om du inte har kortet :P
<madbear> fan va smart att skriva kod som ger error om man inte har en produkt från företaget :D
<Philip5> beror ju mer på om den är byggd emot det som beroende
<Philip5> däremot borde det ju vara ett separat paket med den modulen
<PetOls> Är det nån här som kan ha nån aning om vad det är för fel när Ubuntu hittar alla trådlösa nätverksroutrar i huset utom min som står ca 2,5m från datorn?
<Kurdistan> PetOls , ta en titt; http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/popular-wifi-scanner-for-windows.html
<PetOls> Ok. problemet är att jag inte kommer ut på internet med Ubuntu över huvud taget.  Dual bootar på en Imac så just nu sitter jag i MacOs
<Kurdistan> använder du maverick dvs 10.10?
<PetOls> nä just nu kör jag 8.10 tänkte uppgradera när jag kommer ut på nätet.
<Kurdistan> PetOls nog smartaste vägen och gå. Bränn livecd eller använder usb pen.
<PetOls> Ok
<Kurdistan> bäst resultat är om du på något sätt har möjlighet till internet anslutning under installationen.
<Kurdistan> annars kan du via din osx testa virtualbox med maverick och se om det fungerar. innan du gör ren installation på hårddisk.
<PetOls> Ok. får testa. Tror att det fungerar kan fungera om jag ansluter kabel. Men jag har ingen tillgänglig just nu. Tack för hjälpen.
<guri> hello does anybody know how to put apache online? ubuntu 10.10
<Markslap> sudo aptitude install apache
<Markslap> ?
<kodein> this be swedish channel
<kodein> please only speak english here.
<kodein> kanske man fattar vad du vill om du talar svenska, guri?
<guri> ojsan trodde detta va den engelska kanalen
<larsemil>  ,service apache2 start
<dagon_> sömntutor
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-16
<madbear> så jävla skakad, såg 2 vargar ute på isen :S
<dagon_> Oo
<madbear> kommer inte kunna sova på nån timme fan
<dagon_> pics or it didn't happen
<madbear> hehe du behöver inte tro mig dagon_ :D
<madbear> är just nu i hofors, vi har tom föryngringar här
<dagon_> :>
<madbear> jag har sett de 5 stora nu, saknar bara björn
<madbear> passande va?
<madbear> :DD:D:D:
<Kurdistan> vad görs nattugglor?
<Kurdistan> :) jag kan skylla på att tjejen är hos sina päron. vad har ni? :P
<madbear> har precis skrytit om att jag såg varg nys
<madbear> ss
<madbear> och att jag inte kommer somna på ett tag pga detta
<dagon_> Kurdistan: jag hjälper till lite i #archlinux.se, lyssnar på pirat metal och leker i gimp
<dagon_> duger det? :p
<Kurdistan> :P okej för den här gången.
<dagon_> hehe
<madbear> dagon_: får du nämna arch här? :D
<madbear> here we go again!
<madbear> jag måste konstatitera att ubuntu-se.org inte är som det va då man joinade
<dagon_> madbear: jag gör som jag vill :P
<Kurdistan> själv lyssnar jag på kurdisk folkmusik blandat med vad plun skulle klassa som anarkist/socialism musik.
<dagon_> alltså, jag har aldrig begripit mig på sån där musik
<dagon_> det låter som tjackade säckpipor
<dagon_> :P
<madbear> vilken musik?
<dagon_> sånt från mellanöstern
<dagon_> en polare till mig är libanes och han visade nån folkmusik där som man typ blev kollrig av :P
<madbear> Kurdistan: vilken anarkasocmusik? :D
<Kurdistan> :) jag är en sympatisör av den kurdiska frihetskampen som i Sverige blivit befläckat som terrorister.
<Kurdistan> deras gerilla-kämpar har härliga folklåtar och kamplåtar dessa lyssnar jag på.
<Kurdistan> plus kurdisk politiska låtar. inte som dagens vänster dvs. mesar.
<dagon_> kurdisk frihetskamp?
<Kurdistan> :) dagon_ jag kan ta det via PM.
<dagon_> :>
<Kurdistan> bra. jag skrämde bort all. :)
<jolaren> använde nyss jhead för att rensa exif
<jolaren> fråga när nu, vet någon något bra program för att se exif information?
<virtuald> jolaren: imagemagick kanske
<jolaren> varför fungerar inte jhead
<jolaren> :O
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> varför tog det mig en hel dag att upptäcka att jag skulle ändra dnssec-lookaside . trust-anchor dlv.isc.org.; till dnssec-lookaside auto;
<dagon_> :>
<jolaren> jag kör jhead -purejpg namn.jpg
<yeager> exiv2 är bra också
<jolaren> sen öppnar jag shotwell och trycker på utökad information
<jolaren> Då står det min mobil modell och min gps position
<virtuald> så kan man lista ut att det är du som visar snoppen
<jolaren> Precis
<virtuald> lösningen är enkel
<virtuald> gå o hämta yxan
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> virtuald :D
<virtuald> :>
<jolaren> kanske är shotwell som buggar
<jolaren> shotwell buggadfe ur
<dagon_> klart det är
<dagon_> det är ju betaware ffs
<dagon_> fattar inte varför de skeppade med det
<virtuald> fick tre sms där det bara stod "vaken?"… jävla metafråga
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> skicka tillbaka
<dagon_> "definiera vaken"
<virtuald> nej, bemödar mig inte att svara
<dagon_> definera heter det ju
 * dagon_ slår sig själv
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> det gör det väl inte?
<dagon_> http://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/definiera
<virtuald> http://tyda.se/search?w=definiera
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> hmm
<virtuald> :>
<dagon_> tänker engelskt
<virtuald> borde fixa sökplugin för wiktionary också, använder wikipedia-sökning och klickar mig vidare nu
<dagon_> http://tyda.se/search/definera
<dagon_> :o
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> dagon_: skickade notice
<dagon_> ah, såg nu
<Gallop32> Hmm...
<Gallop32> Vad betyder om-risa i datorkontext?
<Gallop32> "...om-risade på veckobasis, inte för att de ville, utan för att de måste."
<virtuald> vad betyder det i andra sammanhang?
<Gallop32> Ingen aning. Aldrig hört det.
<Gallop32> Förut.
<virtuald> 8-]
<virtuald> ris… det är vad finnarna piskar varandra med i bastun
<virtuald> blir de om-risade då?
<Gallop32> En dator kan väl inte bli om-risad?
<dagon_> och i thailand plockar man det för att överleva
<dagon_> vietnam också
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> weed
<dagon_> weednam
<virtuald> jaså
<virtuald> © Svenska Akademien. SAOB spalt: D461; tryckår: 1908
<virtuald> (Observera att webbversionen av SAOB inte är slutkorrigerad (senaste uppdatering: 31/8 2010). Text i rött är tillägg till den ursprungliga tryckta texten, t.ex. moderniserade stavningformer av uppslagsorden.)
<virtuald> DEFINERA , se DEFINIERA.
<Gallop32> Varför kallas Ericsson för "tre korvar"?
<fjorgynn> ericsons logga?
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> har inte hört det innan men fattade direkt
<Gallop32> Aha...
<Gallop32> Visste inte ens att de hade en logga.
<virtuald> :p
<Gallop32> Tråkigaste, mest generiska företaget i världen.
<Gallop32> "Vi tillverkar vubbelförknysare åt statens grå datamaskiner."
<fjorgynn> Och mobiler
<fjorgynn> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ericsson_logo.svg?uselang=sv
<virtuald> nej det är ju sonyericsson
<Gallop32> Knappt längre?
<fjorgynn> MEN HAR GJORT
<fjorgynn> SONY ERICSSON ÄR JU TVÅ BOlAG VARVID DET ENA ÄR ERICSSON
<fjorgynn> tjötrövar
<fjorgynn> som blev ett
<virtuald> nej sony ericsson är ett bolag
<virtuald> och ericsson ett annat
<virtuald> och sony ett annat
<Gallop32> Bajs är korv, men mubajs är bajskoss. *fnittrar*
<Gallop32> På tal om det är mat svindyrt.
<Gallop32> Har ni sett priserna där ute?
<fjorgynn> virtuald: Sony och Ericsson gick ihop och började göra mobiler....
<fjorgynn> Ericsson gjorde ju mobiler innan med
<virtuald> fjorgynn: och nu gör varken sony eller ericsson mobiler längre…
<fjorgynn> men SonyEricsson :D
<virtuald> ja
<fjorgynn> Men du kör ju Nokia N900
<virtuald> ok
<David-A> tv9 just nu "apollo 13 inside story" jag har missat halva men kan vänta med att sova
<virtuald> skicka hit den då
<Gallop32> TV9...
<fjorgynn> David-A: tanka
<Gallop32> Endast 1-6 är riktiga kanaler.
<fjorgynn> Kanal 9 heter det
<Gallop32> Allt annat är låtsaskanaler.
<fjorgynn> Gallop32: nej SVT1 SVT2 Kunskapskanalen och SVT24
<virtuald> sånt där har man väl sett 1000 gånger innan
<Gallop32> SVT och SR har ju blivit värsta publikfriande superkommersiella och superirriterande, ju.
<Gallop32> Förutom att de fortfarande får bidrag från staten.
<Gallop32> Typ 500 spänn per skalle som har TV och kvartal.
<fjorgynn> Därför jag inte ska ha TV
<fjorgynn> och bo i Sverige
<Gallop32> Och SR anställer endast homosexualla män med sjukt irriterande röster för att snacka i radion.
<fjorgynn> bara heroinister och lesbianer bor i Sverige
<virtuald> gärna i kombination
<fjorgynn> mhm
<fjorgynn> haschrökande vänsterflummare och somalier med
<Gallop32> Framför allt tjejer som är motsatsen till stereotypen om svenska tjejer.
<David-A> SVT är bäst och TV4 sämst. i de andra kommersiella kanalerna har de i allafall inte avbrott för reklam OCH nyheter i filmer, eller NYHETER med avbrott för reklam.
<fjorgynn> :p
<Gallop32> David-A: De har inte nyheter överhuvudtaget i de andra.
<fjorgynn> Kanal5 har 300h reklam
<Gallop32> TV4 har blivit samma jävla piss som Kanal 5/TV6/TV3, ju.
<Gallop32> Enda anledningen till att de INTE var det länge var att de inte FICK vara lika vidriga.
<Gallop32> De FICK inte sända så mycket och så irriterande reklam; annars skulle de gjort det.
<dagon_> och så undrar folk varför man laddar ner
<fjorgynn> Orka ha TV
<Gallop32> Men... vem i helvete sitter framför en datorskärm?
<dagon_> jag
<Gallop32> Man vill ju sitta i en soffa och se på en TV.
<Gallop32> Inte en datorskärm i en stol.
<dagon_> jag ligger i sängen
<dagon_> räknas det?
<Gallop32> Inte samma sak...
<dagon_> mycket skönare
<dagon_> 24" LED + säng = win
<virtuald> jag har slängt tv:n för länge sedan
<Gallop32> Att se något samtidigt som många andra är en speciell känsla.
<Gallop32> Avskyr "on demand".
<Gallop32> Det blir som en "föreställning".
<Gallop32> Men reklamen som görs nuförtiden är verkligen så vidrig att man får spykänslor.
<David-A> Problemet med ondemand och playsajter är att om det är längre än 5 minuter tänker man, jag tittar nån annan gång. Fördelen med vanlig tv är att man MÅSTE se hela när det sänds.
<virtuald> finns livesändningar på nätet också
<Gallop32> David-A: Och att de efter varenda jävla litet klipp tvingar en att se på jävla reklamfittäckelcpkukröv.
<Gallop32> Försökte se på "Kanal 5 play" eller dylikt några gånger... gav upp till slut.
<Gallop32> Så sjukt mycket äckelreklam att man bara vill dö till slut.
<virtuald> ja… adblock+ funkade en gång men de ändrar ju skiten hela tiden
<fjorgynn> supa
<amelia> shit, jag har stött på ett 90-talsproblem.. nätverkskortet i min nya burk funkar inte out-of-box och finns inga drivrutiner i kärnan. :(
<dagon_> aw
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> cryptopsy
<dagon_> äntligen
<fjorgynn> Fragbite.org är köpt av Nyheter24
<fjorgynn> ;D
<amelia> tur man har fler nätverkskort.. men hittar inte mitt 3com gigkort så kör på ett DEC-kort nu. det ger underliga beteende..
<amelia> nyheter24 *rys*
<fjorgynn> http://nyheter24.se/nyheter/inrikes/513680-nyheter24-har-forvarvat-fragbite
<dagon_> amelia: 3com och broadcom är ju inga favvisar
<amelia> dagon_: vad är det för fel på dem?
<amelia> dagon_: 3com, broadcom och intel ftw.
<amelia> DECchip är ju iofs intel.. men det beter sig underligt. lägger sig på eth1 och eth2 så får ingen eth0 alls.
<dagon_> mest för det dåliga stödet i kärnan
<dagon_> intel, ja. de andra, nej
<dagon_> fast nu så
<dagon_> http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.362354/broadcom-linux-har-blivit-en-storre-spelare
<amelia> dagon_: öh? de har väl inte dåligt stöd i kärnan. förrutom en modell broadcom då som kräver firmware.
<amelia> det sitter ju broadcom-kort i varenda hp-server.
<amelia> och 3com har väl alltid varit de som funkat bäst tillsammans med realtek, men realtek vill man ju inte gärna ha.
<dagon_> realtek är ju teh shit
<amelia> realtek är ju restavfall från 3com typ.
<dagon_> men det äger
<amelia> usch nej.. får nog bli att leta vidare efter det där 3com-kortet imorgon.
<dagon_> hmm, mat kanske
<David-A> Lyckligt slut. Apollo-besättningen klarade sig. Men jag vet inte om jag är så förtjust i dokumentärer med pålagd stämnings-skapande musik. Spelfilmen med Tom Hanks är nog lite bättre.
<Calyp> http://savasplace.com/content/files/Image/blog_posts/kill-bill.jpg
<Calyp> <3
<David-A> :) vänta på "Kill Balmer" med Dame Edna
<fjorgynn> Now sleep
<maxjezy> kill bill :)
<David-A> kul, installera paket "sox" och skriv i en terminal:  PROMPT_COMMAND='play -q -n synth 0.3 sine 400-1000'
<dagon_> låter läskigt
<David-A> exakt!
<amelia> kul, skruva upp volymen på max och kör cat /boot/<kernel> > /dev/dsp
<amelia> eller cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<David-A> DET låter läskigt
<amelia> det är det.
<David-A> ls -l >/dev/dsp  låter som ett gammalt modem
<amelia> typ så
<amelia> fan vad jag är godissugen. :(
<David-A> sverige ska "sammarbeta med nato mot cyberbrottlighet". men jag hör det som "påtryckningar från usa, igen"
<David-A> det kommer en dag idag också, gonatt allihopa
<virtuald> fan, varför fastnade jag med att läsa en datorkrigstråd i idgs artikelforum IGEN?
<Markslap> SÃ¥nt hatar jag. :D
<virtuald> ja… läste den från toppen till botten :(
<virtuald> inget vettigt kom så klart ut av den
<spacebug-> haha
<Markslap> Som vanligt.
<spacebug-> 14is-fight menar du?
<Markslap> Jag har slutat läsa kommentarer.
<Markslap> :)
<spacebug-> det är väl den klassiska http://cdn.thegloss.com/files/2010/10/someone_is_wrong_on_the_internet1.jpg
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Eller snarare http://jesus.spydro.be/weblog/wp-content/arguing.jpg
<spacebug-> haha
<Markslap> Varje gång bergman pingar ut/read error så tänker jag på denna: http://qdb.xkqr.org/?action=single&hash=e3c0d12f05731f0ff37abe6b720043ea82823b08
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> "2010 copyleft ~kqr" — ööh, hur ska man uttala det där egentligen?
<Markslap> kåkuärr, eller konqueror.
<virtuald> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EblARQgg0T8 ← tänkte något mer sådär
<Markslap> Jag kallar honom kåkuärr IRL också.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Haha, fin låt där.
<virtuald> 8-]
<Markslap> [8
<dagon_> \o/
<spacebug-> why so happy ?
<dagon_> varför nite?
<dagon_> inte
<spacebug-> hehe ja det är sant
<spacebug-> yay! \o/
<spacebug-> ;)
<dagon_> man får vara glad så länge man kan :)
<spacebug-> yepp
<spacebug-> I thought I saw a pussycat! I did! I did saw a pussycat!
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> vafan är jag så sugen på att köpa laptop för?
<dagon_> jag har 4 st
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> jag har en..som aldrig är på ens
<dagon_> jag tror det är för att ingen av dom är "jättebra"
<dagon_> kunde jag bara få tillräckligt bra med kontakt med den stationära kunde jag alltid kört vnc
<dagon_> men.. nja
<dagon_> alltså, sitta och pilla i blender över internet med vnc låter inte så lockande
<dagon_> lokalt går väl bra
<amelia> mums, ostmackor. på grovt solrosbröd och så gurka som kronan på verket. :)
<spacebug-> åh mat *dreggla som homer*
 * dagon_ håller med spacebug- 
<spacebug-> ;)
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> hm
<virtuald> va rätt länge sen jag hade bröd nu
<amelia> jag vart så sjukt godissugen innan och hade inget godis. men nu hittade jag dödsbrödet från imorse så blev riktigt goda ostmackorl
<spacebug-> choklad och chips åt jag precis
<amelia> åh, choklad..
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> nu blev jag sugen på te
<spacebug-> hehe
<dagon_> amelia: alla dina gamla stenåldersdatorer, har du dom igång?
<amelia> dagon_: bara när jag leker med dem.
<virtuald> tänk om man va katt, då hade man inte fått äta någon choklad
<virtuald> amelia: bootar de snabbt?
<dagon_> amelia: funderade lite över min situation, mina bara står här och ser ledsna ut :/
<amelia> virtuald: vissa, andra inte. :P
<virtuald> amelia: vad har du för några?
<spacebug-> då hade man legat som min gjorde för 5 min sendå detta togs http://spacebug.mine.nu/~spacebug/katt.jpg
<virtuald> oj…
<virtuald> dagon_: vad har du för några?
<virtuald> amelia: du har ju massa dec o ibm minidatorer vet jag ju redan
<dagon_> virtuald: oj, en amstrad, en asgammal fujitsu siemens, en dell latitude cp233
<amelia> virtuald: DEC PDP-11/23, IBM AS/400 9404, IBM AS/400 9604 och så lite mindre coola grejjerna är ju en AlphaServer 4100, två ES40 och en DS20
<virtuald> amstrad, det är ingen pc va?
<dagon_> den första bärbara hemma-pcn
<dagon_> :D
<virtuald> :)
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/urdatorn.jpg
<virtuald> amelia: är väl inte mindre coolt med alphor? 8]
<spacebug-> hehe det visar ju bara att tangentbordet är det minst utvecklade på datorerna idag
<amelia> virtuald: sen har ju ju en WYSE System 286 på 8mhz med 640kb ram och 20mb hårddisk som var min första egna dator
<spacebug-> om man inte kör 10gui då
<virtuald> amelia: kör de tru64?
<dagon_> skillnaden mellan mig och amelia och våra datorer är att hon har coola datorer. jag har bara sånt mainstreampiss :(
<virtuald> spacebug-: PORR
<spacebug-> porr?
<amelia> virtuald: just nu gör de det. de har lite övergångsperiod just nu. de plockades nyss ur produktion.
<amelia> virtuald: ska bli Tre64 och OpenVMS är det tänkt
<virtuald> there's a pussy on your desk
<spacebug-> virtuald: haha ja och det är så nära pussy jag vill komma ;)
<virtuald> jo jag vet
<virtuald> 8]
<spacebug-> hehe
<dagon_> haha, jag höll på att säga "vadå är du bög eller?"
<dagon_> sen kom jag på att jag redan visste :(
<spacebug-> ja det är jobbig när man glömmer
<dagon_> ja, jag hatar att glömma
<virtuald> amelia: aha 8] skulle va kul om man kunde få leka runt lite som user några minuter någon gång
<amelia> hmm,jag tappade tråden efter sisa raden som innehöll Tru64. :P
<virtuald> amelia: har aldrig använt såna system
<spacebug-> sitter på ett café på sommaren och se någon skälla på sina barn och så tänker jag "sådär ska jag inte uppfostra min barn iaf... eller ja just det hum.."
<amelia> virtuald: kommer jag ihåg det nästa gäng jag leker med dem så säger jag till.
<virtuald> :)
<amelia> virtuald: lär dock dröjja ett tag innan de är på tals där de ska bo.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> har du fått hyllplats?
<amelia> virtuald: jag håller på att invertera alphorna och stripa den på allt jag inte behöver så jag kan kränga iväg det åp något sett.
<dagon_> spacebug- :)
<spacebug-> http://10gui.com/video/  <- framtiden?
<amelia> virtuald: neh, behöver ett rackskåp också
<spacebug-> vi går ju mot mer peka/multi toush så
<virtuald> amelia: invertera? vända in o ut på? :D (antar att du menade inventera?)
<amelia> virtuald: haha, menade inventera, men på det hela taget som det just pecis en invertering som leder till en inventering. :P
<virtuald> mm
<amelia> ska försöka få ihop någon form av rimligtlista på vad jag har och vad jag kan tänka mig att kränga iväg och sådär
<amelia> börjar bli mycket.
<virtuald> spacebug-: på ces visade någon en prototyp av en netbook som som hade två skärmar och genomskinligt tangentbord på undre skärmen, så man hade riktiga, dynamiska knappar
<spacebug-> ah coolt
<amelia> dagon_: du får börja plugga, det är hos sånt folk alla konstiga maskiner hamnar när de blir pensionerade.
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> funderar på om man ska börja hänga på forskningsavdelnignen
<virtuald> men då hamnar man väl i säpos register som cyberterrorist :D
<spacebug-> mv spacebug- /dev/bed && ./configure --with-dream=on && make && sudo make sleep
<spacebug-> eller "godnatt" ;)
<virtuald> gonatt
<amelia> gonatt spacebug-
<dagon_> amelia: hehe, orka plugga vid min ålder :P folk brukar iofs skänka datorer till mig, det är så jag har fått mina :)
<amelia> dagon_: jag pluggar.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> hmm… jag har köpt lite delar, men aldrig någon hel dator
<amelia> dagon_: det är sjukt kul när man inte måste.
<virtuald> "DNS Hosting for the beautiful." — fan, kan någon va proxy?
<dagon_> hmm
<Markslap> God natt på er. :)
<dagon_> alltså seriöst
<virtuald> haha vafan vilken captcha jag fick nu… bokstäverna och texten är vända åt alla håll :D upp o ner o fram o baklänges
<dagon_> hittade ett jobb som drift och support-tekniker
<virtuald> mm var?
<dagon_> "Din långa erfarenhet kommer vara en av de tyngst vägande skälen för att komma ifråga för tjänsten. "
<dagon_> karlskrona
<virtuald> :D
<dagon_> det är liiite svårt att ha en lång erfarenhet om man aldrig får nåt jobb
<virtuald> vad för arbetsgivare?
<dagon_> ELITS Sweden AB
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> 31175
<virtuald> ja men de får ju ta någon utan erfarenhet om de inte hittar någon
<dagon_> fan, undrar om någon av mina datorer är bra nog för att smacka upp en bsd-server
<virtuald> http://www.google.com/recaptcha/api/image?c=03AHJ_VutELVIfGo7f6j7CpVxETn8Km5XRZQg32w7-C6QBbYbtpmipC1QUawzdWhZm4kiExAXp81msgPdCZOQfGKWzlmxbgOHW8UNEPZSiW_c5ZdsomhMGKBA0IaWd3r9_e7vgDqyyuc8aoEKPW1d6x4FIbtVlCyr4fA
<virtuald> funkar den? vad står det?
<dagon_> clarted mass
<virtuald> hmm.. tyda.se föreslog charted eller carted
<virtuald> nä, den får någon annan ta
<dagon_> men lol
<dagon_> För en anställning är det meriterande om du har:
<dagon_> - Akademisk examen
<virtuald> meriterande betyder ju att det inte är krav…
<dagon_> nej men de är snikna de jävlarna
<virtuald> men fan
<virtuald> står det något om lön?
<dagon_> Lön
<dagon_> Fast lön
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> undrar vad det innebär
<dagon_> sjukt att minecraftsnubben tjänat 150milj redan
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> varför kommer man aldrig på nåt sånt själv?
<dagon_> det är typ världens fulaste spel
<virtuald> sjukt att zuckerberg suger miljarder
<dagon_> mjo
<virtuald> (:
<dagon_> jag hade kunnat tänka mig att vara speltestare på ubisoft
<virtuald> fan, jag har fått en liten blåsa på tungan
<virtuald> okej…
<virtuald> är nog många som kan tänka sig det
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> sitta och spela spel hela dagarna, skriva en rapport och sen spela ett nytt spel
<dagon_> äta pizza, dricka cola
<virtuald> haha
<dagon_> nästan som vanligt fast man får betalt för det
<dagon_> - rapport då
<virtuald> de får ju testa funktionalitet och buggfixar, och prestanda o sånt
<virtuald> men det blir ju spelande
<dagon_> nähä, frukost kanske
<dagon_> ska nog installera freebsd sen
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> vilka tjänster ska jag sätta upp?
<dagon_> har nog ingen dator med cpu som stöder virtualisering
<virtuald> bind
<virtuald> tor
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> låter inte helt tokigt
<virtuald> postfix
<dagon_> vill du vara tester? 8]
<virtuald> av?
<dagon_> när jag fått upp allt det?
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> har du en domän?
<dagon_> jag fixar en no-ip sen bara
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> kan man ha egna nameservers då?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> där sa du nåt
<virtuald> kan man ha alla record types?
<Haffe> Mors.
<virtuald> fars
<virtuald> dagon_: tänker på om man vill ha dnssec t.ex.
<Haffe> Det blir nog en fin dag idag.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> en fin dag är en social konstruktion
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> 'I am playing games, I am the man with the gun'
<virtuald> ppot
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Trium.
<Haffe> Om en skulle koda något spännande.
<gorgo> :)
<Screedo> god morgon
<Screedo> om jag installerar ubuntu bredvid win7, kan jag ändra boot ordningen så att win7 är förstahandsvalet i bootloadern?
<Screedo> följdfråga, var/hur isåfall.
<cahoot_> 1 - ja  2-läs /etc/grub.d/README
<cahoot> Screedo: hallå? förstod du svaret?
<Screedo> jupp
<gorgo> =)
<Screedo> lite kort och lite sådär, men jag förstod det... :)
<cahoot> ok
<cahoot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   - här har du ett mer utförligt svar
<Screedo> kan man även där ändra bootloadern så att jag har bara xx antal olika versioner att välja bland efter uppdateringar? Är väl olika viktiga uppdateringar som är instalelrade så man skall kunna gå bakåt.
<Screedo> tack, håller på att dra ner 64 bitars versionen, har win XP/ ubuntu på min bärbara, men skulle även vilja ha det på min stationära, ser fler och fler möjligheter med ubuntu än windows, men sedan är det en del arbets relaterade saker som gör att jag måste vara kvar i windows.
<cahoot> Screedo: det enklaste är väl att avinstallera gamle kernels (mha pakethanteraren) - då städas grubmenyn automagiskt
<Screedo> ok
<gorgo> ubuntu funkar fint tycker jag, kör bara ubuntu hemma på mina datorer
<Screedo> jag tycker det är bra, är ju väldigt ny i linux världen. Eftersom jag måste hålla kvar lite på windows så blir det itne att man installerar bara ubuntu och "tvingar" sig att lära sig det så blir det väldigt hattigt.
<cahoot> behoven är väl olika - personligen har jag inte 'behövt' ngn MS-produkt de senaste 10 åren
<cahoot> (frånsett att systemen på jobbet är windowsbaserade)
<Screedo> Finns det någon konkurent till MS Visio?
<Screedo> för linux då
<Screedo> eller liknande applikation skall det nog vara :)
<cahoot> verkar som kivio resp dia ska vara liknande
<cahoot> osagt hur användbara
<Screedo> DIa har jag provat, väldigt buggit, iofs provat windows versionen, och den saknade väldigt mycket.
<Screedo> Dia*
<Screedo> ingen aning hur stabil linux versionen är.
<Screedo> men, tycker den har potential, verkligen. men som sagt, saknas en hel del i den.
<Screedo> Kivio verkar intressant, tack för tipset.
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=598170#extra <- värd pengarna eller?
<cahoot> ser ju distinkt billig ut
<Haffe> Gammal processor.
<Haffe> Gammalt chipset.
<cahoot> det blev fel - s/billig/prisvärd/
<Haffe> s/billig/gammalt skräp
<dagon_> Haffe. grabben
<dagon_> min main laptop är en dell latitude cp233
<dagon_> allt är en uppdatering för mig
<dagon_> :>
<cahoot> men... kan du ha en röd?
<dagon_> dårå?
<Haffe> Den är väl rätt ok.
<Haffe> Min main laptop är en C2D T7200
<dagon_> http://www.foundvalue.com/upload/images/products/mhaswell_633288538195250000_100_9391.jpg
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Fint.
<dagon_> damn small linux på den :)
<cahoot> trotjänare
<dagon_> definitivt :)
<Haffe> Fungerar det så fungerar det.
<dagon_> jajamän
<cahoot> men SNS är det som driver utvecklingen
<dagon_> vilken knappkombination är ':x' i vi?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> okej, spara och stäng var visst ZZ
<dagon_> såja, tiny core installerat
<dagon_> det bästa med tinycore är att man inte behöver köra som root
<dagon_> som i puppy
<dagon_> ls
<dagon_> oj, fel ruta :p
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> virtuald: vaken?
<dagon_> kan man lista vilka grupper som existerar?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> cat /etc/groups
<virtuald> cat /etc/group
<cahoot> cat /etc/group
<cahoot> doh
<virtuald> 8]
<razorx> morgon
<dagon_> virtuald: spank u
<fjorgynn> :D
 * larsemil undrar hr länge man kan ligga och sjunga i sin säng innan man somnar...
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> dött här idag.
<jolaren> näh då
<Haffe> Alla har saker att göra.
<amelia> Haffe: bara jag som inte har ett liv?
<amelia> jag kanske ska ta och leta efter ett nätverkskort..
<jolaren> Finns det något behändigt kommando för att stoppa allt ljud? Nåt flashljud som loopat sig i bakgrunden
<jolaren> låter som någon som knappar på tangentbord
<kodein> prova dräpa pulseaudio?
<Norrland_jr> jolaren: kolla efter nån process som heter npviewer.bin eller liknande
<jolaren> tacj tacj
<jolaren> killall pulseaudio fixade det
<jolaren> Sjukt störande, det är någonsida jag hänger på som har det där som advertisement
<jolaren> Driver mig till vansinne
<jolaren> Jag hittar den aldrig heller
<Haffe> Det borde finnas en mastermute i flash.
<Haffe> Alltså att man stänger av flashljud och bara flashljud.
<kodein> flashblock är fina saker
<kodein> då slipper man ge cyklar till en massa flashreklam
<EAG> var hittar jag inställningar för vad som ska loggas till syslog och hur frekevent det ska ske?
<EAG> nån syslog.conf verkar inte finnas
<cahoot> rsyslog.conf?
<EAG> ok det är den alltså
<cahoot> på debian iaf
<EAG> jag måste i princip stänga av det där
<EAG> kanske iofs räcker att stoppa tjänsten
<aw> ,
<xyzp> hej
<kodein> häj häj xyzp
<kodein> häj på däj xyzp
<xyzp> kodein, va trevligt :)
<xyzp> kodein, vet du hur man startar en installation i konsollen av firefox 3 ? jag tror den är installerad
<cahoot> starta installation eller starta firefox?
<xyzp> starta firefox
<cahoot> kräver väl att X är igång - vad menar du med konsollen?
<cahoot> menar du från terminal i X?
<xyzp> linux är grunden och sen ligger GUI ovanpå väl?
<cahoot> ja
<xyzp> i linux consol då
<cahoot> X dvs xorg
<cahoot> ff i textläge/console lär inte gå
<xyzp> loggar in som root först
<cahoot> vill du 'surfa' i console gäller links eller sånt
<xyzp> nej jag kör firefox 2 nu och vill uppdatera till 3
<cahoot> (även för root - som knappast ska arbeta som i alla fall)
<xyzp> firefox ligger i GUI
<cahoot> <cahoot> starta installation eller starta firefox?
<cahoot> <xyzp> starta firefox
<cahoot> du menar alltså inte ^
<xyzp> ok men updatera firefoc, fliken är bara grå
<xyzp> firefox
<cahoot> ok jag är helt bortfintad - ngn annan kanske kan
<Haffe> Trololololololololo.
 * antii slaps Haffe with a large trout.
<Haffe> Vadfalls?
<markus__> hejsan
<antii> Trololololololololo.
<markus__> kan ni se vad jag skriver?
<antii> japp
<markus__> jag har för mig att man var tvungen att fixa rätt nick å autha
<Haffe> markus: Vad skulle du ha gjort om vi svarade nej på din fråga?
<markus> NickServ: (notice) 6 failed logins since last login.
<markus> Haffe: då hade jag väl försökt lösa problemet på något sätt
<markus> det är sånt jag jobbar med =)
<Haffe> markus: Hur hade vi kunnat svara nej på din fråga om vi inte hade kunnat se den?
<markus> Haffe: det är väl ert problem inte mitt :P
<markus> nä men jag förstår vad du säger, men nu kunde ni ju se mig
<Haffe> Ja.
<markus> var länge sen jag körde linux på den här datorn
<markus> bara för jag endast har igång webbläsare och pidgin och mailklient
<markus> ibland spelar musik med Songbird
<Haffe> Party.
<markus> minst sagt
<markus> vi har gått över från msn till xmpp för internchatt på jobbet =)
<markus> iaf något att glädjas åt
<markus> man slipper reklam
<cahoot> 'webbläsare och pidgin och mailklient' täcker väl 98% av vad datorer i allmänhet används till
<markus> nja, spela uppp film, programmera och wget
<markus> windows är faktiskt otroligt störande om man ska göra något utöver dom där 98%
<markus> kommandoterminalen som inte går att resiza t.ex.
<Haffe> Det är väl inget problem att ändra storlek på cmd.com i windows?
<virtuald> markus: powershell kan du väl ändra storlek på
<cahoot> gäller väl win98
<virtuald> 8]
<larsemil> markus: det går, men inte genom att klicka och dra
<markus> powershell, vad är det?
<cahoot> kraftskal
<larsemil> markus: det är typ windows svar på linux terminal
<markus> jaha jag kanske inte är så bra på windows, kör win7 på jobbet
<larsemil> man kan scripta i det "på riktigt" och det stödjer ganska mycket kul
<markus> och där går det inte när jag har försökt på det vanliga sättet
<markus> fick installera console2
<markus> och att windows inte har stöd för flera virtuella desktops är extremt störande när man håller på med 2-3 saker samtidigt
<virtuald> finns ju lösningar för det
<virtuald> vet iofs inte om det finns någon bra
<markus> jag tycker den jag testade verkade buggig och dessutom svårt att googla uppp något bra som inte kostar pengar eller har reklam
<markus> jag gillar helt enkelt fri mjukvara bättre =)
<virtuald> 8]
<larsemil> nej det äger linux i. sen typ mitten av 90talet
<Haffe> markus: Det ska ju finnas någon utökning till windows för att ha virtuella skrivbord.
<virtuald> haffe: menar du integrerat med skalet? explorer eller aero eller vad de nu kallar det
<markus> det är lättare att få hjälp i linux med, de sidor som erbjuder hjälp för windows, forum osv innehåller mest reklam
<markus> och så är ofta lösningen att tanka ner en drivrutin på 100MB
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> med 99,5 mb skräp
<virtuald> och hälften blir man inte av med…
<markus> och det är ofta man ska in i det där mystiska registret å ändra
<markus> Men man måste alltså ladda ner windows powershell, det finns inte med från början
<markus> det är ju lite jobbigt
<Haffe> Det känns stabilt att tipsa om windowstweaks i en linuxkanal.
<bamsefar> Data?
<Haffe> 1,2,4,5,77,21,21,53,54,65,32,12,332,64
<markus> bamsefar: ja
<markus> funderar på ifall jag vill köpa en boxee eller inte, jag gillar nog egentligen xbmc mer för det inte är den här communitysaken med.
<markus> fast boxee verkar ju som schysst hårdvara och bra paketerad
<Haffe> Jag funderar på om det är värt pengarna för en atommaskin.
<markus> nån som har något att säga om saken?
<Haffe> Eller om jag bara ska sikta på en wrt av något slag.
<markus> fast kontrollen är ju fin
<markus> wrt?
<bamsefar> markus: Finns ju headwebapp till boxee!
<Haffe> markus: WlanAP
<markus> Haffe: men den kan du inte kolla på film med?
<Haffe> Nej?
<Haffe> Det hade jag inte tänkt heller.
<markus> aha, du menade inte som ersättning till boxee?
<Haffe> Vad ska man ha film till när man har IRC?
<markus> irc kan bli lite långtråkigt ibland
<larsemil> indeed.
<larsemil> därför det finns plantswap
<markus> faktiskt var det så att UR samtiden visade ett bra föredrag om TOR onion routing förra lördagen
<bamsefar> markus: Ojdå
<markus> Roger Dingledine forskar bland annat om anonynmitet och är grundare till  Tor- projektet, en organisation utan statliga bidrag, politiskt  obunden. Tor skapar verktyg så att alla internetanvändare kan bli säkra.
<markus> http://www.ur.se/play/160890
<bamsefar> Hur många kör ipv6 här?
<virtuald> o/
<markus> hur långt då?
<bamsefar> Hur långt?
<markus> http://www.kame.net/      <--- ser du den dansande sköldpaddan?
<bamsefar> Ja, givetvis
<virtuald> tror jag bara ser en mosik av den eftersom jag kör 6to4
<virtuald> mosaik
<bamsefar> virtuald: Omg, 6to4 är ju fegt. :P
<virtuald> bamsefar: har inget alternativ vad jag vet
<virtuald> shellservern har native
<markus> kan dom avgöra att du kör "6to4" ?
<bamsefar> Ja, det kan man.
<markus> hur märks det?
<virtuald> ipt börjar med 2002:
<markus> vad är 6to4? jag trodde man tunnlade ipv6 i ipv4
<virtuald> och de nästa 4 oktetternaä ipv4-ip:t
<larsemil> det är ju lätt värt att skaffa ipv6 för sköldpaddans skull
<virtuald> det är en ipv6-tunnel över ipv4
<bamsefar> larsemil: Dalnix har väl ipv6?
<larsemil> bamsefar: tyvärr.
<larsemil> bamsefar: något med att det är stadsnät. jag tjatar om det.
<bamsefar> 2001:470:28:f4:225:ff:fe3e:6e  <-- Min laptop.
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: att de är :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Löjligt :P
<larsemil> bamsefar: det lär ävl inte kosta dem något mer än tid att implementera det
<bamsefar> Beror på.
<bamsefar> All utrustning stödjer ju inte.
<virtuald> bamsefar: men iaf, 6to4-routern står hos netnod verkar det som, så det saktar inte ner någonting
<virtuald> all min trafik går ändå därigenom
<bamsefar> virtuald: SÃ¥ klart.
<bamsefar> Det ser ju ut som att jag har native, fast det är tunnlat.
<virtuald> kör med anycastprefixet för jag vill inte regga mig någonstaans, har haft he.net-tunnlar några gånger innan
<virtuald> och freenet6 3ffe på den tiden
<bamsefar> Ajo
<bamsefar> Jag kör HE.
<larsemil> he är det tunnelbroker det?
<larsemil> mm
<larsemil> såg det nu
<virtuald> en tier1 isp
<fenix_> Tjenare
<fenix_> Jag gjorde en uppgradering från 9.10 till 10.10 och lyckades pajja grub..
<fenix_> Nån som kan hjälpa till med att få min server att lira igen..
<fenix_> Jag har provat med det mesta utan framgång :)
<Norrland_jr> fenix_: kör du någon mdraid av nått slag?
<fenix_> Inte på systemdisken
<Norrland_jr> annars borde de väl gå att installera om grub mot din systemdisk
<fenix_> Jo jag har försökt..
<fenix_> Jag tycker att jag följt guiderna till punkt och prick men det vill sig inte..
<Norrland_jr> okej, får du nått felmeddelande?
<Norrland_jr> och visst installerar du mot /dev/sda och inte mot /dev/sda1 tex
<fenix_> detta har jag gjort..
<fenix_> 1. Pop in the Live CD, boot from it until you reach the desktop.
<fenix_> 2. Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<fenix_> 3. Type "grub"
<fenix_> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<fenix_> 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<fenix_> 6. Quit grub by typing "quit".
<fenix_> 7. Reboot.
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> jadu, vet inte om de gjort nått special i 10.10 så :/
<cahoot> chroot och grub-install?
<fenix_> chroot och sedan grub-install /dev/sda ?
<cahoot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<poller> fenix_: Torbjörn?
<fenix_> poller, Torbjörn?
<poller> Är det ditt namn?
<poller> :)
<fenix_> poller, Nej det är det inte
<poller> Ok
<fenix_> poller, Hur så? :)
<poller> DÃ¥ va det fel fenix :)
<poller> Nicka något unikt istället!
<poller> :)
<fenix_> poller, Jo jag har funderat på att hitta på något unikare än fenix..
<fenix_> poller, Men jag gillar oandra sidan fenix :)
<poller> Det är ute med nick, har du inte hört?
<poller> Alla använder sitt riktiga namn numera
<fenix_> haha
<fenix_> Fredrik_Reinfeldt ska jag heta..
<fenix_> Det är unikt..
<bamsefar> virtuald: Uhm, what? HE är INTE tier1
<virtuald> inte?
<virtuald> ok
<bamsefar> Varför skulle de vara det?
<virtuald> kommer inte ihåg
<bamsefar> De köper transit av Telia t.ex.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> kan man se det?
<bamsefar> http://www.robtex.com/as/as6939.html t.ex.
<bamsefar> Eller i din bgp-view.
<peetra> Amarok och jag kommer inte överens. :) Min Kubuntu ger ingen default-lista då jag matare in en ljud-cd och jag hittar inte cd:n via Amarok. Förslag till vad som är fel? (Har alltså inte fungerat från allrta första början heller)
<virtuald> finns det någon publiv bgp view då?
<virtuald> public
<bamsefar> routeviews.org t.ex.
<bamsefar> Finns massor.
<poller> Du får väl låna någons looking glass
<virtuald> ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<fjorgynn> any putty expert here?
<fjorgynn> jag har lite frågor om putty, det beter sig inte som jag vill
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<Philip5> maxjezy: löste det ändå
<Philip5> blev inte klok på varför inte yafaray eller lux dök upp i nyare blender 2.5 så jag ville att du skulle kolla en grej i din men så löste jag det
<Philip5> maxjezy: skickar snart upp en update av blender25 och yafarayscriptet. du kommer behöva ändra en grej i ditt luxscript om det ska fortsätta funka om du fortfarande använder lux i blender25
<maxjezy> haha, njae, ibland så
<maxjezy> men yafaray har blivit lite utav en favorit
<Philip5> inte nu när du har yafaray :P
<Philip5> jo unbiased renderers är lite jobbiga i längden
<maxjezy> funderar starkt på att köpa octane
<maxjezy> men då måste jag köpa dator också
<Philip5> fast den är ju också unbiased
<Philip5> om du inte gillar lux så mycket så kanske inte octane är din melodi heller
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.refractivesoftware.com/videos.html
<maxjezy> kolla andra videon
<Philip5> lux har också stöd för att använda gpu om du nu har 2x Geforce GTX480 och en kraftfull cpu så går det ju lite fortare även där
<Philip5> kanske inte lika fort som octane
<maxjezy> näe, det där måste vara minst 500 ggr snabbare än på min dator iaf
<maxjezy> och, det är fort nog för mig :)
<Philip5> du kanske ska börja med att skaffa en snabbare "riktig" dator istället för att rendera med en intel atom :D
<maxjezy> men, klart man testar först med en riktig dator och lux osv
<peppis> Lite irriterade att jag inte kan uppdatera
<peetra> VBulletin suger
<peetra> Amarok och jag kommer inte överens. :) Min Kubuntu ger ingen default-lista då jag matare in en ljud-cd och jag hittar inte cd:n via Amarok. Förslag till vad som är fel? (Har alltså inte fungerat från allrta första början heller)
<maxjezy> peetra, kör du kubuntu?
<peetra> maxjezy: Jag har Kubuntu, jo. Dualbootar med Ubuntu å på Ubuntu-delen så fungerar det out of the box, så det är lite lyx-problem jag har h'r
<maxjezy> peetra, okej :)
<Haffe> peetra: Jag tror att det skulle vara enklare för dig att bara köra kde i ubuntu.
<Haffe> Det är inte så att kubuntu och ubuntu är olika operativsystem.
<Haffe> Förlåt.
<Haffe> operativsystem är sociala konstruktioner :)
<peetra> Jag får helt olika versioner av programmena och olika program då jag installerar Kubuntu och Ubuntu, så där är kruxet, jag vill ha dem båda, med alla för- å nackdelar i båda.
<peetra> Men Kubuntu har definitivt fler fördelar än nackdelar. :P
<peetra> Äh, nu blev det fel
<peetra> ubuntu har ju också absolut mer fördelar än nackdelar.
<Haffe> Fördelar är sociala konstruktioner :)
<peetra> Haffe kämpar hårt för att försöka verka vara en bot. :P
<kodein> botar är sociala konstruktioner
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat än då? :P
<Haffe> kodein: ekorren är en social konstruktion.
<kodein> Haffe: i högsta grad
<Haffe> Han och hans dubbelottoman.
<peetra> Sedär Philip5 :)
<peetra> Nui ska jag upprepa mitt lyxproblem:
<peetra> Amarok och jag kommer inte överens. :) Min Kubuntu ger ingen default-lista då jag matare in en ljud-cd och jag hittar inte cd:n via Amarok. Förslag till vad som är fel? (Har alltså inte fungerat från allrta första början heller)
<Philip5> har jag nog inte provat. brukar inte spela vanliga audiocds
<Philip5> peetra: jodå det funkar för mig
<Philip5> peetra: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1772/thestonerosestearsamaro.png
<Philip5> hamnar tydligen bland local music och du får adda den till playlist
<Philip5> vet inte om man kan autospela den med någon setting
<saba> Jag behöver hjälp, känner mig ordentligt förvirrad just nu. Detta gäller inte *nix..
<saba> är ni vakna?
<bamsefar> :P
<Haffe> Ett litet tag till.
<saba> ;-)
<bamsefar> Det här låter intressant.
<bamsefar> saba: Shoot!
<saba> jag är självlärd programmerare och jag har hyfsat goda kontakter. För ett år sen så sa jag upp mig från heltidstjänst därför att jag egentligen inte mår bra av att programmera och därför att jag vill göra andra saker.
<saba> det företaget jag jobbade för då hörde av sig för två veckor sen. Nu jobbar jag som konsult åt de på ett nytt företag som om några månader kommer etablera sig i 20 länder.
<saba> jag har skrivit under 3 avtal gällande sekretess, de avtalen gör gällande en böter på 50 miljoner om avtalen bryts.
<saba> jag har full frihet - jobba när jag vill, hur mycket jag vill och jag får väldigt bra betalt.
<bamsefar> Och du funderar på vad?
<saba> de har stora resurser och de är rutinerade ekonomer och bolagsmänniskor som kan sina saker.
<saba> de vill ha mig kvar som konsult framöver och jag funderar på vad jag ska ta betalt.
<saba> jag kan tänka mig jobba 2-3 dagar i veckan för mer än så klarar jag inte av i längden. Tror inte det kommer vara något problem för de att godta.
<Haffe> Så mycket som det går att klämma ut.
<Haffe> De verkar ju rätt villiga att betala.
<saba> ja, men de kommer fråga mig vad jag vill ha.
<bamsefar> saba: Gör du något som ingen annan kan?
<saba> bamsefar: nej, egentligen inte. Men jag är bra på att samarbeta, jobbar fort, kan säkerhet och har runt 12 års erfarenhet. Den av ägarna som är bäst kunnig och som i princip bestämmer när det gäller tekniska saker gillar mig och är också självlärd programmerare och grafiker
<saba> låt säga att jag skulle ta 1000 kr i timmen och jobba 7 timmar per dag, så tjänar jag 39 200 efter skatt och exkl moms. I min värld är det snuskigt mycket pengar men inte i deras
<saba> i månaden dvs.
<bamsefar> saba: 1000kr är ju helt ok.
<bamsefar> Det är ingen uppseendeväckande summa.
<bamsefar> Men typ "HAha, jag är den enda som kan detta och det är helt odoumenterat och jag har döpt alla klasser efter gamla krogragg, jag ska ha 10k/h annars får det vara!"
<Norrland_jr> saba: du får gå på lite känsla antar jag. Du kan ju föreslå 1000kr/h på ca 20-30h / veckas arbete
<saba> bamsefar: vad är uppseendeväckande summor? Jag har som sagt jobbat heltid för ett år sen men har annars ingen insyn i branschen.
<saba> Norrland_jr: kommer jobba 14-21 timmar i veckan ungefär, på vilket sätt påverkar det?
<bamsefar> saba: 800-1000kr nånstans är normal konsulttaxa.
<Norrland_jr> saba: tänkte mer att de kommer ge dem en bättre överblick. Och sen kan de diskutera om det anses rimligt
<saba> kanske skulle föreslå 1000 kr i timmen isf. För mig känns det som svindlande mycket pengar och ger mig prestationsångest, men om det är normaltaxa så kanske jag inte borde känna så.
<saba> tvivlar inte på att jag kan prestera, vilket de framför allt vet att jag kan, men det känns som mycket pengar.
<Philip5> maxjezy: uppdaterat än då?
<saba> tack för tipsen Norrland_jr, bamsefar :-)
<bamsefar> Lugnt
<Norrland_jr> saba: np, försök höra runt med andra programmerare och webbdesigners tex
<Gallop32> saba: Vad betyder en timme?=
<Gallop32> Du ställer en klocka och jobbar intensivt under hela timmen?
<Gallop32> Eller du kollar på klockan, typ gör lite mer på deras grej och så har det gått en timme... och då tar du 1000 kr extra från dem?
<Gallop32> Sitter du i ett kontor eller hemma?
<Gormatjoff> jag tror jag "kostar" kring 700ish för dem jag är konsult mot
<saba> Gallop32: sitter på ett kontor. En timme är hyfsat chill, dvs jag jobbar på, vi diskuterar, om jag går iväg och köper glass så får jag betalt ändå. Det går framåt hela tiden men ingen press eller stress.
<Gallop32> Hmm...
<saba> de är rätt mycket för rekreation.
<Gallop32> Låter sjukt dyrt med en tusing i timmen, men å andra sidan kostar allt så jävla mycket nuförtiden.
<Gallop32> När man handlar bara lite mat och så blir det typ 450 kr.
<Gallop32> Gormatjoff: Tror?
<Haffe> Det handlar om att handla rätt sorts mat.
<Haffe> Bönor och nudlar.
<Gallop32> Haffe: Man kanske vill lite mer än bara överleva.
<Gallop32> T.ex. få någon form av njutning.
<Gallop32> Bönor och nudlar spyr man i princip av.
<Gallop32> Vet inte om det är så mycket att leva för om man bara äter sådant.
<saba> Tycker också det är mycket pengar, men jag har levt med en matbudget på 650 kr i månaden periodvis. En av de cashar in 50 000 dollar / mån genom en verksamhet som i princip rullar på av sig självt.
<Haffe> Gallop32: Hemligheten till att bli lycklig är att inge göra några förhoppningar.
<Gallop32> Alltså... jag måste vara en mycket speciell person, för jag kan verkligen inte tänka mig att jobba på det sätt du tycks göra.
<Gallop32> Sitta i ett kontor med folk, oavsett ersättningen.
<Gallop32> Inte för att jag lyckas tjäna något på egen hand, men ändå...
<Gallop32> Jag fattar inte var 99% av alla titlar betyder.
<Gallop32> Framstår som abstrakt och läskigt för mig.
<saba> hur jobbar du?
<Gallop32> Hemma med egen dator.
<saba> Gallop32: som konsult?
<saba> tycker det är trevligt med kontor, det är väldigt fin utsikt också :-)
<andol> Gallop32: Själv har jag förvisso möjlighet att till och från jobba hemmifrån, men försöker ändå vara på kontoret så mycket. Utöver att det är skönt att få en avskiljning på privat och arbete så är det även behändigt att ha kunna knacka kollegorna på axeln ibland.
<andol> s/så mycket/så mycket som möjligt/
<Gallop32> saba: Nej. Jag vet inte ens vad en konsult är. Typ.
<Gallop32> Antar att det betyder "gör jobb åt andra på uppdrag".
<Gallop32> andol: Förstår det egentligen... men man ska väl vara en positiv och livsglad person för sådant.
<Gallop32> Och förstår också att man inte vill sitta hemm hela tiden. Då blir man ju galen.
<Gallop32> Krävs ju en massa social kompetens och gladlynt humör om det ska funka att ha att göra med "kollegor" på det sättet.
<Haffe> Gallop32: Beror på vilka kollegor du har.
<Gallop32> Speciellt om alla sitter och gör vad jag skulle kalla "abstrakta" grejer, som t.ex. jobbar för olika företag.
<saba> Gallop32: tror det kan hjälpa en att bli livsglad och positiv genom att vara på ett kontor. Men allt är ju relativt.
<Haffe> En del kontor fungerar genom att folk säger hej till varandra på morgonen.
<Haffe> Och därefer säger hejdå till varandra när de går hem.
<Gallop32> =)
<Gallop32> Jag gillar tanken på att typ sitta tillsammans eller avskilt och bygga en gemensam produkt, som t.ex. ett magasin.
<Gallop32> Alltså en tidsskrift.
<Gallop32> Man jobbar på samma sak i samma lokal, även om man har avskildhet.
<Gallop32> Men så verkar det inte vara på det jobb ni snackar om?
<Gallop32> saba: Vad exakt är det du gör/ska göra?
<saba> jo, vi kör SVN-server och hörlurar för enskildhet. Jag har in-ear så det funkar bra även utan musik så att säga
<Gallop32> Är ni ett allmänt konsultföretag som får uppdrag genom att annonsera till andra företag och så får du t.ex. i uppdrag att koda ett visst program?
<Gallop32> Som du hör fattar jag inte hur den komplicerade och skrämmande vuxenvärlden fungerar.
<saba> Gallop32: jag programmerar, har frilansat lite till och från efter att jag bränt ut mig tidigare. Har fått uppdrag enbart genom vänner och kontakter i ett års tid.
<andol> Gallop32: Ahh, då är alltså inte 32 din ålder? :)
<Gallop32> Inte riktigt 32, men inte så långt ifrån heller.
<saba> jag är under 25.
<Gallop32> Vad kodar du för grunkor?
<saba> Gallop32: webbsystem, mycket ekonomi och backend, kan inte säga mer än så tyvärr :-)
<Gallop32> http://k-soft.se/kunder.htm <-- Ljuger de? 27.000 kunder låter otroligt mycket...
<Gallop32> saba: Läskigt abstrakt. =/
<saba> Gallop32: blir lite misstänksam då jag inte hört talas om de, deras hemsida ser lite flower power ut och inte minst för att de skriver "vi har per --->i<--- dag 27.000 .."
<saba> "fakt 2000" låter också suspekt
<Gallop32> Faktura
<saba> jo men fortfarande suspekt i mina öron.
<Gallop32> Väldigt mysko...
<Gallop32> Men de har haft fysisk reklam i lokaltidningen Mitt i.
<Gallop32> Där de annonserade om nya anställda.
<Gallop32> Och använde en smiley i annonsen.
<saba> de använder även http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Bot
<saba> gör mig inte mindre misstänkasm
<Gallop32> Hur vet du det?
<saba> verkar som att web bot har lagt in kommentarer överallt på sidan.
<Gallop32> o_o
<saba> kan inte hitta något organisationsnummer heller
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-09
<nikke> dött
<realubot> nikke: Säg inte så.
<nikke> Hehe
<nikke> ePax: du kommer in såhär dags alltså
<ePax> mmm
<nikke> kul att se :)
<ePax> Åkte lite skridskor med tjejen så nu e jag här
<ePax> :D
<nikke> haha ;)
<ePax> Det var länge sen (;
<nikke> inne i stan?
<ePax> kungsan
<ePax> det var dött
<ePax> såg kanske 10 pers på 2 timmar haha :D
<ePax> Vad gör du då?
<nikke> nja ingenting egentligen funderar på att sova
<nikke> väntar på en film :P
<ePax> Jag ska ladda nog en dokumentär kanske :D
<nikke> jo letade efter en massa men hittade ingen bra
<lag^> Tja!
<ePax> Såg igår en om Miamis största anstalt för icke dömda brotslingar... sjukt... folk sitter där i flera år på att vänta på rättegång
<nikke> ah helt sjukt
<ePax> Spelar du nåt cs?
<nikke> det var länge sen
<nikke> själv?
<nikke> är det bara marko kvar inne på servrarna haha
<nikke> http://imgur.com/Ft2Dk kärlek <3
<ePax> Nej då... Det några år sen
<ePax> Marko spelar nog fortfarande
<nikke> hehe, har ni kontakt?
<ePax> snyggt
<ePax> japp
<nikke> hur går det med tjejen är de fortfarande hon som handlade luren?
<ePax> Nej då... det var bara en kompis
<nikke> hehe
<ePax> Det är sant ju :D
<nikke> haha jag har också "kompisar" ;)
<ePax> haha bra :D
<ePax> man ska ha kompisar :D
<nikke> hahaha
<ePax> massor :D
<nikke> ePax: duktig på apache och vhosts?
<ePax> ganska
<nikke> om jag har en domän t.ex niklas.se
<ePax> nikke: Vad är det som spökar
<nikke> ska ja ställa in hostname i servern till niklas.se ?
<nikke> alltså /etc/hostname
<ePax> så att du kommer åt det från Lanet eller?
<ePax> om du bara pekar om domänen eller?
<nikke> alltså den säger att hostname är fel eller couldnt resolve eller nåt sånt
<ePax> ok
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> set då niklas.se i hostname filen
<ePax> om du vill komma åt en host internt där du har pekat om domänen mot din ip så måste du ändra i /etc/hosts typ 10.10.10.20 niklas.se
<nikke> sudo: unable to resolve host eliweb.se
<nikke> typ så
<ePax> hmmz... jag skulle vilja trycka in 8 gig minne i min lilla asus eee box...
<Kimmen> dom stödjer väl max 4gb?
<antii> morrn
<phnom> morrn
<whomee> mörrn
<itmannen> Jabba. Minus 26. Och jag måste ut :(
<Coffe> morrn
<antii> cccoombo-breaker
<larsemil> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/privata-bolag-gor-polisjobb_6755751.svd
<speedxcore> Vad tror ni, kan 2 av dessa fungera i ubuntu? Någon som har koll på IB stödet?
<speedxcore> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MELLANOX-MHEA28-XTC-10GBPS-INFINIBAND-HCA-CARD-/130618294492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e697500dc
<bamsefar> speedxcore: Prata med HeMan
<speedxcore> bamsefar: tack, ska göra så
<bamsefar> Men varför inte 10GbE?
<speedxcore> bamsefar: dyrt.
<bamsefar> Äh
<speedxcore> bamsefar: dessa kostar ju 300 spänn styck
<speedxcore> sen "nullmodem" liknande koppling mellan 2 burkar
<speedxcore> man kan daisychaina också
 * speedxcore = vill ha 10gbps och är snål.
<bamsefar> Det kan du ju göra med 10GbE också
<bamsefar> Men jo, det där var ganska billigt.
<speedxcore> bamsefar: länka nåt billigt 10gbe kort annars om du vet?
<bamsefar> Nah, jag kör ingen 10GbE
<bamsefar> Det känns bara som att det borde vara billigare. :]
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> jag gjorde ett 80 TB ext4-filsystem i går!
<HeMan> funkar fint med Ubuntu 12.04
<HeMan> men det går inte bygga ut tyvärr
<HeMan> eller i alla fall inte resize2fs
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jasså? Coolt
<Barre> HeMan: standard e2fsprogs?
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<Barre> kewl
<Barre> men.... fråga... du dillade om tunnt provisionerade LUNs igår, kör du 3.2 eller någon annan metodik?
<Barre> HeMan: ^^
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör annan metodik
<HeMan> Barre: jag skapade filer med hål i mha truncate --size 10T storfill
<speedxcore> HeMan: så vad säger du om IB stödet på linux? Bör man köra Gbe istället? Är mellanox vettiga?
<HeMan> Barre: sen losetup -f storfil
<HeMan> speedxcore: IB funkar bra, men det funkar bäst om du inte kör IP över IB
<Barre> HeMan: klurigt
<speedxcore> HeMan: är det mest för lagring, iscsi?  Jag är lite sugen på att köra x11-forward och andra dumheter över det också.
<HeMan> speedxcore: IB har egenheten att det inte har interrupt i hårdvaran
<HeMan> speedxcore: kan vara bättre med SRP (scsi over rdma)
<HeMan> speedxcore: det har jag dock inte testat
<speedxcore> ok. Min plan är väl egentligen en slag budget "tunna klienter" lösning. Har man massor med IO, går ju rätt snabbt att boota från remote disk sen exekvera det mesta på extern server också.
<HeMan> speedxcore: tyvärr är IB-kablar rätt dyra
<speedxcore> HeMan: mjo såg det.
<HeMan> speedxcore: och särskillt om du ska ha lite längd på dom
<speedxcore> HeMan: dock verakde 3meter kabel + 2 kort kosta c:a 1000kr på ebay.
<speedxcore> kommer inte behöva jättelängder. Varför är dom dyra? Nåt speciellt? Eller kan man hackla till egna kablar?
<speedxcore> *hacka
<HeMan> det är nog en del transmissionsteknik inblandad i hur man gör dom
<HeMan> och sen tror jag det är relativt få kablar som görs, vilket också drar upp priset
<phnom> Huhmdidum...
<Krawlezt^WIN> Godmorgon!
<phnom> Morrn
<Krawlezt^WIN> Tips på¨program som funkar som UNetbootin=
<Krawlezt^WIN> ?*
<larsemil> vad är det för fel på unetbootin?
<andol> Krawlezt^WIN: UNetbootin? :)
<Krawlezt^WIN> larsemil: Det fungerar inte med t.e.x Arch Linux
<larsemil> Krawlezt^WIN: men archlinux går väl att zcata istället?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Inte Fedora 16 heller.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Ursäkta, zcata?
<larsemil> eller dd kanske det är
<larsemil> har för mig att det är så
<larsemil> fedora vet jag inget om
<Krawlezt^WIN> larsemil: Jo, dd ska fungera men jag lyckas faktiskt inte..
<larsemil> feodira går ju också att dda
<kodein> feodala
<larsemil> du kodein
<kodein> jag
<Krawlezt^WIN> Fedora startas och allting går bra med jag får "Pre boot" efter det installeras sedan error.
<larsemil> kodein: gott nytt år!
<kodein> detsamma
<kodein> god fortsättning
<larsemil> kodein: var dalarna trevligt över helgerna?
<kodein> jadå.
<kodein> tur man var ledig mellandagarna, dock
<Krawlezt^WIN> Är FAT16 bättre än FAT32 på ett USB?
<larsemil> nej
<HeMan> beror väl på storleken
<larsemil> kodein: jag hade ledigt tre veckor.
<larsemil> HeMan: men det generella svaret är ändå nej
<Krawlezt^WIN> 8gb, ska använda den och formatera med.
<kodein> HeMan: gör det? fat32 är väl inte så mycket värre på små volymer än vad fat16 är?
<kodein> larsemil: jag hade ledigt från dan före dopparedan till 2 januari
<HeMan> kodein: tror det har med mängden av filer att göra med
<HeMan> kodein: men det kan vara så att det i stort sett alltid är bättre att köra fat32
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag har följande alternativ: FAT32, FAT16 och exFAT. Vad ska jag ta?
<HeMan> jag försöker undvika fat-filsystem
<kodein> jo, det är ju det bästa alternativet
<andol> HeMan: Du försöker undvika allt som inte är btrfs? :)
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Finns massor i arch-wikin som jag länkade dig häromdagen
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vad ska jag väja då? exFAT?
<HeMan> andol: njae, ext4 kör jag
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Jo, ska kika. Försökt med Linux USB Creater, värdelöst.
<HeMan> andol: tittar även på nilfs
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Men om du kan så kör dd. Det är bäst för t.ex. Arch
<phnom> Sweet, det vart lite lättare att navigera latex i vim när man la till latex till ctags..
<larsemil> ctags <3
<Krawlezt^WIN> Frågan återstår, FAT32, FAT16 eller exFAT?
<andol> HeMan: För vilken sorts data?
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Om du kör dd så behöver du inte formatera, då blir det det filsystem som ison har.
<phnom> :P
<phnom> Men då måste ison vara bootbar från början
<HeMan> andol: ext4 till /boot, btrfs till / och nilfs till /home
<HeMan> andol: fast ext4 "på riktigt"
<HeMan> andol: typ i produktion
<HeMan> andol: att gå från ext3 till ext4 gav rejäl prestanda-ökning mot SAN'et till exempel
<HeMan> andol: dvs inte konvertera filsystemet utan skapa ett nytt
<andol> Trevligt, trevligt.
<HeMan> andol: gick från ca 600 MB/s till drygt 900 MB/s genom att bara byta
<andol> HeMan: Fast om du skapade ett nytt filsystem så antar jag att du då även kopierade datan fram och tillbaks. Tror inte att du fick någon vinst utav att datan la sig snyggare vid tillbakakopieringen?
<HeMan> andol: det var innan vi produktionssatte prylarna så det blev ingen extra kopiering
<andol> Trevligt, trevligt.
<HeMan> andol: det var benchmark (bonnie++)
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Arch Linux och Unetbootin fungerar inte utan dd, dock hittar jag inte vart .iso'n placerar sig så därför kan jag inte använda dd.
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: SÃ¥, du vet inte vart du laddar hem saker?
<andol> HeMan: Fast tillbaks till nilfs, hur har det fungerat att köra det under /home privat? Haft någon nytta utav att kunna titta på gamla snapshots?
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Eller du laddar hem den med unetbootin?
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Nej, inte denna gång.
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Me
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Men, finns den på usb't?
<HeMan> andol: det har varit problem med att blkid inte känner igen nilfs så den monterar inte automatiskt
<HeMan> andol: så jag har inte kört det på riktigt än
<HeMan> andol: mest labbat med det i virtuell maskin
<phnom> phnom: Jag vet inte vart du har lagt den?
<phnom> doh, fail
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: ↑
<Krawlezt^WIN> Den ligger i /Hämtningar men det känns verkligen dumt att skriva dd if=C:/user/hämtningar/arch.iso
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: ... Alltså, dd finns inte i windows om du inte har installerat det med cygwin.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag förstår inte hur ni menar, är det så där man ska göra? Isåfall är det dumt.
<andol> HeMan: Nu blir jag faktiskt lite sugen på att själv börja labba med nilfs2. Sen gäller det bara att hitta en datamängd där det är vettigt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Nej, men när jag sitter i Arch Linux och ska boota det måste jag använda dd
<HeMan> andol: det som är snyggt är just att det blir ett "snapshot" varje gång man förändrar något
<HeMan> andol: men man måste hålla koll på att datamängden alltid ökar
<HeMan> andol: så ska man köra det får man nog göra något klurigt som städar
<andol> HeMan: Jupp, mest det jag är ute efter, med reservation för att jag har sökvägar där det vore uppenbart dåligt.
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Hm? Du sitter i ett linuxsystem, kör dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX där X är bokstaven på ditt usbminne. Sen bootar du från usb-minnet
<jolaren> What's up grabs?
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Du verkar inte förstå vad som händer. Ska bara installera Arch på usb't sen ska jag förklara för dig.
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Gör det, jag trodde bara att du inte visste hur man använder dd. Om du redan kan göra ett bootbart usb så behöver du ju inte det...
<phnom> Om unetbootin sabbar något så kan du ju prova med det jag länkade igår, som var en workaround för precis samma error som du fick.
 * andol tycker överlag att det känns konstigt att trycka ner en iso-fil rakt av (iso9660, isolinux, etc) på ett USB-minne, kontra för ändamålet skapade diskavbildningar.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jo, men jag har den nyaste versionen och det stod att om man hade UNDER 596 så skulle man göra det, jag har högre.
<Krawlezt^WIN> ASSÅ
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Nu får jag "Pree boot eXecution Eviroment"
<Krawlezt^WIN> När jag bootar mitt USB
<Krawlezt^WIN> Sen efter det står det följande: Non-System disk or disk error, replace and stirke any key when ready
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag får samma sak efter installation av Fedora.
<phnom> Ja, då sabbar unetbootin booten, då får du använda nåt annat (t.ex. dd, från ett linuxsystem)
<Krawlezt^WIN> Har inte ett Linux system, sitter på Windows atm.
<phnom> Provat alla förslagen på wikin?
<phnom> Annars så får du skaffa en live-cd och göra det därifrån
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nej, ska testa ett annat program.
<phnom> Do it. Do it NAO!
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Det blir samma sak med Netinstallern och Core.
<phnom> Uh, ja. Det var väl ganska väntat?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Sant :)
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: "Image Writer is the only native Windows image writer (except Cygwin) that writes the whole image without any changes (like dd) - other writers unpack the image and then copy all the files to a FAT filesystem."
<phnom> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media#On_Windows
<phnom> dd finns faktiskt för win också: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Jo, jag är där ock kollar
<Krawlezt^WIN> Använder ett av Programen nu
<Krawlezt^WIN> The Universal USB Installer
<Krawlezt^WIN> Går utmärkt så här långt
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nope, phnom
<Krawlezt^WIN> FÃ¥r exakt samma skit
<phnom> Jahopp, kollat så att ison är ok?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Tankar om netinstallern då
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Har NFTS som formatering på USB't, det bör inte spela någon roll?
<phnom> Den borde ju formatera om det... Men använd FAT16 när du ska göra bootbara minnen, det är säkrast,
<Haffe> Hej. har nagon här en ide om vad som kan vqra fel har? jag jaar en wrt54hl
<antii> wtf?
<antii> :d
<jolaren> haha vad menar du antii +
<antii> va jolaren?
<jolaren> jag glömde min fyra dagars gamla laptop på bussen idag
<Haffe> wrt54gl med dd-wrt kopplad till ett adslmodem från nredbandsbolaget. Jag kan pinga den publika ip-adressen wrtn har, men jag kan inte ping gatewayen.
<jolaren> gick av bussen på stureplan
<antii> jolaren: duktigt
<jolaren> sen sprang jag efter bussen och hann ikapp vid slussen
<jolaren> <3
<Haffe> vad tusan kan vara fel.
<jolaren> helt nya jobbdatorn
<antii> jolaren: :D
<antii> Haffe: inaktiverat NAT på adslmodemet?
<Haffe> nej, det har inget sadant. jag har en fast publik ipadress.
<jolaren> antii: :D hur fett var inte det att jag hann ikapp
<jolaren> `?
<antii> jolaren: jo skillat
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Formaterar nu till FAT16 sen så testar jag igen
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Nu finns bara NFTS, FAT32 och exFAT.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vad ska jag använda?
<phnom> Ptja, jag skulle nog ta FAT32 isåfall... idk, brukar inte formatera USB-minnen för sånt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Testar exFAT nu med hop om att det ska fungera.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nope, samma sak igen phnom
<Krawlezt^WIN> Med ny .iso
<phnom> Jadu, då vet jag inte vad som blir fel.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Testar Fedora 16 igen, med FAT32. Fick detta error efter installationen av det men testar igen
<Krawlezt^WIN> Kanske fungerar bättre med detta program, konstigt att det är bara Fedora 16 och Arch Linux som inte vill fungera.
<HeMan> går det inte bara dd'a iso'n till devicen?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Sitter inte på Linux
<Krawlezt^WIN> brb
<Barre> HeMan: btw, såg du mitt svar på ditt påpekande om rekursiva snaphots?
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Det finns ju faktiskt en win-version av dd också. Eller den andra image writern, vadsomhelst som bara skriver ison raw till minnet borde ju funka.
<phnom> Annars vet jag inte vad du gör för fel, provat ett annat usb-minne?
<Peyam> wazaaaaaaaap
<Peyam> hur är det med kära socialister
<phnom> derp
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> Flygisoft: ubuntu kanalen kommer inte att vara gratis från och med den 1 feb. Var vänlig och lämna kanalen om du inte är aktiv längre!
<Peyam> Flygisoft: Annars blir jag tvungen att ipbanna dig :)
<phnom> -.^
<antii> ^.-
<Nafallo> dar hade han tur.
<phnom> Nafallo: FÃ¥r ni inte banna folk om de redan leavat?
<Nafallo> jag skulle skalla pa honom. inte banna.
<phnom> Aha
<phnom> larsemil: Använder du taglist? Vet du om det går att få bort den där ~5s delayen när man flyttar runt i filen?
<phnom> Nafallo: Du får helt enkelt skalla honom nästa gång han gör något dumt. ;)
<Nafallo> heh
<larsemil> phnom: ja men nej
<phnom> :(
<whomee> phnom: varför jobbar du inte här för än?
<phnom> whomee: För att jag är lat och inte har skickat in en ansökan än :D Bland annat för att jag har upptäckt att de snikna människorna på matteinstitutionen inte gillar att lägga omtentor där jag vill ha dem.
<HeMan> Barre: jo jag såg det
<Haffe> Sådärja.
<Haffe> Äntligen fungerar det igen.
<kodein> party party
<whomee> phnom: bortförklaringar! du e bara rädd!
<Haffe> kodein: Vet du var din livbåt är?
<kodein> jag sitter i den
<kodein> man vet aldrig när syndafloden kommer
<phnom> :O
<Haffe> Jag har uppgraderat min.
<Haffe> Den har numera en egen reaktor.
<Haffe> När världens undergång kommer och isarna smälter, då är jag förbered.
<kodein> egen härd är guld värd
<Haffe> Jag ska åka omkring med mina lyktor, lysa på överlevande och skratta.
<phnom> \o/
<Haffe> Jag ska gå upp en timme tidigare varje morgon och tänka över hur fantastisk jag är och hur alla vill ha min atomdrivna livbåt.
<larsemil> haffe låter som realubot
<phnom> Vem skulle inte vilja ha en atomdriven livbåt?
<larsemil> podvodnajalodka
<larsemil> det enda ryska ord jag kan
<larsemil> atomubåt
<larsemil> för att min vän kan en enda mening på ryska: jag minns inte var jag parkerat min atomubåt
<Barre> hahahah... alltid bra fras att kunna
<phnom> larsemil: Du som bor så långt upp i landet borde ju lära dig flytande ryska innan de invaderar
<phnom> Sen är det försent.
<Haffe> larsemil: Det heter annars atomnaja podvodnaja podka
 * phnom har kommit på hemligheten med ryska, man tar det svenska ordet och lägger naja efter. Låter det fel så tar man "vodka" och blandar om bokstäverna. Och lägger ett eventuellt naja efter.
<kodein> svenska komsomolets
<Haffe> komsomol, denna fantastiska organisation.
<kodein> ja
<kodein> nashi är ju fina med
<larsemil> du Barre
<Barre> larsemil: mmm
<larsemil> Barre: gott nytt år!
<Barre> larsemil: detsamma!
<amelia> humdidum
<propus> amelia: goddag :)
<andol> amelia: Är humdidum det nya gäsp? :)
<antii> =P
<propus> haha
<amelia> andol: kanske, you like?
<andol> Yupp
<amelia> hej propus
<propus> amelia: läget?
<salmiak> *gäsp*
<amelia> propus: har vart bättre. själv?
<propus> amelia: jaså.. va dådå?.. jo tack de är bra.. =)
<amelia> propus: skönt att det är bra med någon :)
<propus> amelia: jepp =)
<whomee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWOxiuQbWJo&feature=related gillar verkligen zoomen och kvalitén.
<salmiak> ja jag menar det, så kan jag fortsätta ha ont i lugn och ro utan att behöva känna trycket på mig att ha det bra
<ePax> 0_o
<salmiak> men jag vill ju ha en kamera där man kan zooma vidare in genom ett fönster på båten och sen vidare i spegelbilden i en sked som ligger på bordet därinne ju...
<whomee> salmiak: de går säkert!
<salmiak> frågan är om det går utan att det behövs en extra knapp *enhance*
<HeMan> Barre: det är en saknad feature i resize2fs för filsystem över 16 TB
<HeMan> Barre: i kombination med en saknad feature i kärnan
<HeMan> Barre: dvs online-utökning saknar kärn-funktionalitet och offline saknar resize2fs-stöd
<Barre> jo, men enligt länken jag skickade dig så skulle det räcka att aktivera 64bit stöd för e2fsprog och kompilera för att få stödet på alla verktyg..
<Barre> ahhh.. kanske saknas nått i kärnan ja...
<HeMan> Barre: jo det går bra att skapa
<Barre> HeMan: jag förstår, tack för förklaringwen
<HeMan> Barre: men inte bygga ut dom
<HeMan> Barre: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/e2fsprogs-release.html
<Barre> HeMan: danke
<Haffe> Vad skönt det är med en WLANap som inte kräks när det trådlösa gränssnittet lastas till 1 Mb/Sek.
<HeMan> alltid skönt med saker som inte kräks
<Haffe> Ja.
<HeMan> det är en av dom saker jag verkligt ogillar att måsta torka upp
<Haffe> Hahahha.
<Nafallo> skaffa inte barn
<HeMan> Nafallo: meh! det kunde du väl sagt för sisådär 6 år sedan!
<Nafallo> nope. sag inte den har diskussionen for 6 ar sedan
<antii> :p
<Barre> 6år... har för fan en pre-teen hemma, skulle byta ut hennes humörsvängar mot att torka all spya i världen... :/
<Haffe> Jag har ingenting.
<Haffe> Det ni.
<Haffe> Bara tystnad.
<impaktor> Barre: du är säker på att ungen inte smyghänger på kanalen?
<phnom> impaktor: Kids these days... Den har väl installerat en keylogger på fars system för att få ut alla heligheter isåfall ;)
<andol> Barre: PÃ¥ tal om kids, hur gick det med ljudeffekterna?
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Två steg framåt, ett steg bakåt.
<Haffe> Det visar sig att den här maskinen är för gammal och trött för att boota från USB.
<bittin> Hurra ska till tandläkaren *inte* :(
<HeMan> ska du till tandläkaren eller *inte*?
<Haffe> Och ifall han säger 'Ja' nu?
<HeMan> då är det nu!
<bittin> ska dit om 10min
<bittin> men det är inte yay
<HeMan> och inte *inte*
<HeMan> sådär, anmäld till robotbyggarkurs!
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Var?
<HeMan> i Stockholmstrakten
<HeMan> http://www.stockholmrobot.se/?page_id=947
<phnom> Nice, ser roligt ut.
<kodein> kräv att de spelar kraftwerk - wir sind die roboter på repeat under hela kursen
<Haffe> HeMan: GLHF.
<Haffe> Jag har byggt en robot en gång.
<Haffe> Det är lite som lumpen.
<Haffe> Det är kul när det är klart.
<kodein> och under tiden får man kriga mot tysken och indiern?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Bara mot en svensk.
<Barre> impaktor: väldigt säker, hon är måttligt intresserad av teknik...
<Haffe> Barre: Diskuteras det så mycket teknik i den här kanalen?
<Barre> andol: det sket sig kapitalt. Högtalarna i källaren var på, det hade jag sett till, men volymratten var nere på noll... fail!
<Barre> Haffe: true that
<kodein> jag upptäckte att man var tvungen att koppla in högtalare för att få ljud häromveckan
<kodein> det räckte inte med förstärkaren
<Haffe> Ljudalstringsorgan av högtalarkaraktär?
<kodein> the apples in stereo
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Hur kass är AMD E-450 egentligen?
<kodein> beror nog på användningsområde
<Haffe> Bärbar allround.
<Haffe> Inte spela spel.
<kodein> borde nog duga till det, kan jag tänka mig
<Haffe> Jag funderar mer på ekonomin.
<Haffe> En E-450maskin kostar ~4000:-
<Haffe> En i3maskin kostar ~ 4000:-
<Haffe> Så det är bättre processor mot bättre gpu.
<kodein> i3 med eller utan integrerad gpu?
<kodein> jag tycker ju iofs att de inbyggda intel-gpu:erna är rätt okej de med, åtminstone för "allround"
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Fast Radeon HD6350 vinner ganska stort.
<kodein> är det inte 6320 på e450?
<kodein> inte för att det kanske gör nån större skillnad
<Haffe> Jo, 6320.
<Haffe> Fast jag undrar om det bara är skillnad i klockfrekvens.
<einand> nu har inte gmail fungerat på 3 dagar
 * Haffe smyger sig in under en buske.
<itmannen> -27. Vilken tur jag har vid mina turer irl
<einand> intels inbygga gpu-er i i3-i7 second generation går inte använda till något som har med 3d att göra
<HeMan> einand: vad är det som inte funkar med gmail?
<itmannen> HeMan,  Jag har 4 gmailkonton och alla funkar som dom ska. Så det är nog något lokalt fel
<einand> HeMan: jag till hör dom som inte får mina e-mail in i "web-clienten"
<HeMan> itmannen: jag med, det funkar fint för mina konton
<einand> utan jag får synka offline-storage hela tiden mot dom, och läsa det offline
<itmannen> HeMan,  Har mina gmail i Thunderbird
<HeMan> jag kör web-mail
<einand> tja, lokalt och lokalt, gmail har skickat ut en ursäkt för driftstörningarna
<HeMan> itmannen: men det var  einand som hade problem
<itmannen> Haffe,  Sorry
<impaktor> Tipps: jag har min gmail i emacs. :D
<einand> så, är det fortsatt fel i morgon, får jag tillbaka mina pengar
<HeMan> einand: men inte tiden! :-P
<itmannen> HeMan,  Sorry
<einand> HeMan: fungerar att synka offline, så jag förlorar inget
<HeMan> einand: ok
 * itmannen putsar glasögonen
<einand> nä, skall åka in till pass centralen
<einand> itmannen: varför har du så många gmail konton?
<itmannen> einand,  Varför inte ?
<itmannen> beror på vad det handlar om
<einand> jag vet inte, vi arbetar olika, så jag vil lära mig hur andra gör
<itmannen> Jag vill ha separerat om den handlar om webb eller rent privat
<phnom> impaktor: Varför vill man bli störd av mailen när man försöker hantera text? :P
<Coffe> ICS till min sgs .. mumsigt snyggt.
<phnom> Coffe: avis!
<impaktor> phnom: Oh-o, vim vs emacs...
<phnom> Flamewar! Fight! /me duckar
<kodein> phnom: men email är ju text
<whomee> Coffe: enda som inte funkade på min sgs2 och ics var viber .. o de va rätt vitalt tyvärr :(
<phnom> kodein: Petimäter.
<Coffe> whomee,  skulle kommit en ny version för 2v sedan som ska fungera
<whomee> Coffe: hmm de va ungefär 1½ vecka sedan jag testade :/
<bittin> inga hål i tänderna
<jolaren> varför kan inget bara gå vägen? nu hittar jag inte tillbaka i gmail till där jag var för att ändra imap inställningarna för nya jobbmailen
<jolaren> och nu verkar det inte droppa in några brev
<jolaren> när jag mailar från inanför samma domän (samma gapps konto) så kmr mailet fram, men utanför så gör det inte det
<jolaren> vne vad som e fel
<amelia> woho! jag fick igång min laptop igen... den vart stendöd imorse. :(
<Haffe> Var den hungrig?
<amelia> Haffe: nej, något keff med CMOS, fick reset:a den..
<lag^> Hej!
<lag^> Fejdarn!
<madbear> lag^: sup dawg
<lag^> sup bear!
<lag^> lite family guy nu :)
<dodel> Hejsan! Vad är det för systemkrav på python. Hittar inte det på deras hemsida? Tänkte köra ett pythonprogram + apache + PHP på Win95. Funderar på det. Eller så skaffar jag en netbook från Kina. Vad rekommenderar ni? Jag tar bara 95:an för jag anser det är coolt :)
<dodel> datorn är 200 mhz med 160 mb ram, men ramet är fel på så det är ca 40 mb ram.
<phnom> dodel: Finns väl inget systemkrav på python direkt... Beror ju på vad du gör med python :P
<dodel> phonom: Skriva ut print, öppna en textfil, stänga en textfil och skicka väg ett mail. och ladda ner lite HTML text via urllib2. Men det ska ju gå fort.
<dodel> Fast python är ju mycket snabb ändå.
<dodel> Finns bara ETT problem! Jag tycker datorn lever om för mycket. Det skär i mina öron. Därför lutar det även mot en kinesisk netbook för dessa låter knappet inget då dessa har varken en riktig hårddisk och endast ett "USB" som hårddisk.
<dodel> Speciellt när jag ska sova så måste det vara superkäppt tyst!
<dodel> Undra hur många gånger man kan skriva till ett flashminne, eller räknar dom endast på kvalitén, istället för kvaliten?
<dodel> hmm.....visst är det möjligt att installera alla oprativsystem på ramminnen?
<phnom> skulle nog inte vilja "installera" någonting på ett ram-minne
<dodel> phnom: Fast du vet hur jag är : )?
<dodel> En fråga om CPU. Visst kan man surfa snabbt, än fast det ligger på 200 mhz och kanske 512 mb i ram, om själva allt drar under 40 mhz i cpu och under 100 mb i ram?
<dodel> Eller hänger allt på nätverskortet?
<jolaren>   kan inte för mitt liv ta emot mina emails i gmail wtf..
<andol> jolaren: Är det egna testmail du skickar?
<phnom> larsemil: Hah, hittade intervallet för autouppdateringen i taglist :D
<swecarp> go kväll
<nikihren> Godkväll
<Philip5> god kväller
<phnom> morrn
<swecarp> natti
<swecarp> satt och letade efter lite spel eller någott annat roligt till burken
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<MooCow93> "Vi behöver en medarbetare som behärskar svenska språket, är serviceinriktad, har god fysik och som har körkort." <-- Varför behöver man ha "god fysik" om man har ett körkort?! Diskriminering av fetton. Och att kunna svenska språket i Sverige är väl en fullständig självklarhet?!
<swecarp> bröd ut körare eller köra budbil
<MooCow93> Bröd ut körare?
<swecarp> ga dom som levererar bröd till butikerna
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> Philip5: hur är läget?
<amelia> Ojdå, jag lever visst i framtiden. Det ni..
<amelia> [amelia@forth ~]$ date
<amelia> Sat Sep  1 19:49:10 CEST 2012
<amelia> har visst vänt på dag och månad. :P
<Philip5> amelia: känner mig nästan jetlaggad. har jobbat första dagen idag efter alla jul och nyårsledigt
<amelia> Philip5: hårt. själv är jag helt färdig.
<Philip5> hade ju hunnit vända på dygnet genom att sitta uppe till sen morgon och kolla på jvm
<amelia> Philip5: är sjuk och när jag vaknade imorse var min laptop stendöd. :/
<amelia> kolla på jvm?
<Philip5> yupp
<amelia> antar att du inte menar det jvm jag tänkte på... är kanske inte så kul att titta på java virtual machine. :P
<Philip5> junior vm i ishockey
<amelia> aha
<kodein> java virtual machine i ishockey
<dodel> Har ubuntu-mini några speciella systemkrav? Tänkte om det går installera den på en 200 mhz och 512 mb ram och även installera på ramminnet? Köra liksom live på rammet. Om det går?
<kodein> vilken sorts 200mhz:are är det?
<Haffe> Cyrix.
<dodel> kodein: Det är en cool MMX Pentium
<amelia> :)
<dodel> Har insett att Win95 kan inte uppfylla det krav jag behöver. OM....jag inte köper en kines netbook och installerar WIN95 på den, men då vet jag inte hur den kommer bli. Har hört att dom är krångliga.
<kodein> hur var det nu, var ubuntu kompilerat för i686 eller för i386?
<Haffe> Det står i386 i beskrivningen.
<kodein> okej
<dodel> Anledningen är att jag ska ha en server, som är installerat på ramet, kunna ha tillgång till USB python och PHP. Apache behövs inte då python kan det. Textbaserat skall det vara.
<kodein> nästa hinder är väl om det finns drivrutiner för så pass gammal hårdvara kvar
<dodel> Har testat debian men det krashade för mitt ramminne behöver bytas ut.
<kodein> varför inte en enkel debian annars?
<kodein> hmm, okej.
<kodein> men du tror att ubuntu inte kommer klaga på minnet?
<dodel> mjo, kan även testa det.
<dodel> Vet inte.
<dodel> Jag har tagit bort den häftiga och coola IDE hårddisken för den ska inte snurra i onödan.
<dodel> Less jag blir ändå! Jag som ville ha ett OS som är coolt att stirra på! :(
<dodel> Vi säger att det är år 2015 och sen snackar man datorsnack med grabbarna. Sen så slänger man ut orden "Jag.....;) har en Windows 95:a i källaren som snurrar fortfarande som en server". Alla lär ju tappa hakan och känna sig fett ägd...på något sätt :D
<dodel> Det är som att säga "Jag har den första modellen av Forden i garaget"
<andol> dodel: Njae, ska du få den effekten bör du nog snarare kunna peka på ett VMS-system...
<dodel> VMS?
<dodel> oj,,det var gammalt
<dodel> Jag har annars en bärbar dator. En av de första hemma :)
<dodel> nästan
<kodein> andol: jag brukar lyckas imponera folk med min PDP-11 :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har något för dig. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=45&p=449020#p449020
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du sett att du fått en update av mig då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) får ta kolla.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag använder inte filezilla. :)
<Kurdistan> kolla på länken jag skicka
<Philip5> Kurdistan: uppdaterade pluginsen till xvst
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska genast aktivera repot :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så du får senaste uppdatingarna som fanns till olika pr0n-sajter
<Philip5> ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, efter som du är så snäll: http://www.corel.com/corel/product/index.jsp?pid=prod4670071&cid=catalog3610067&segid=6000006
<Kurdistan> slipper du besöka forumet :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja det kanske kan vara nått
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du som gillar hålla på med sådant.
<Kurdistan> för mig fungerar digikam mer än väl
<Philip5> Kurdistan: frågan är hur det står sig mot bibble vad gäller just raw-editering
<Kurdistan> AfterShot Pro, based on technology from Bibble Labs, which Corel acquired last year, concentrates on photo management, non-destructive editing, RAW processing, and batch processing, while at the same time offering a flexible workflow.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) svara det på din fråga?
<Philip5> se där
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du får börja baka ihop till ubuntu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är ju inte open source så det kan man ju inte
<Philip5> men det finns deb-filer
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jaha.
<Kurdistan> :) såg det
<Kurdistan> bara för dig starta? :P
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag röra på mig. ha det bra gott folk.
<Barre> non-destructive editing, låter inte som något för Ubuntu m.a.o ;P
<Philip5> Barre: jodå
<Barre> Philip5: kanske det kanske... har man fått sina fingrar brända en gång så tar det ett tag att få förtroende igen... :)
<dodel> Finns det olika ram på PIN168 =?
<kodein> typ PC100, menar du?
<Philip5> Barre: hehe, hur menar du nu?
<Barre> Philip5: f-spot ändrade datumen i EXIF utan att fråga om lov :/
<Philip5> f-spot ska man ju inte använda heller
<Philip5> inte konstigt ;)
<Philip5> Barre: ska du inte köpa en nikon d4 nu när den släpps?
<Philip5> skaffa bästa kameran från bästa tillverkaren ;)
<andol> kodein: Fullt rimligt!
<kodein> jovars
<Barre> Philip5: skjukt svårt att motivera ett kameraköp när jag har ett fullt fungerande kamerahus
<Barre> Philip5: kanske måste "tappa" det i golvet ;P
<kodein> det kan vi ordna
<Barre> nä... dags för kudden
<Philip5> Barre: ja det är ju minsta problemet
<swecarp> itmannen:  kunde inte du ha behålt det där vita skiten hos dig nu har det kommit hit oxå
<dodel> Good evning gentlemens! I beg your pardon, but i must ask you this funny story! I've quite a mastery of the humorous yarn. Do any of you know the tale of how cornmeal came to be?
<Peyam> Tandvärk
<dodel> Ska man köpa en netbook från Kina?
<dodel> nee gör inte det dodel! Det är bara skräp! 2 gb flashminne håller inte länge om du ska använda den dagligen ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, där?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> x_link, duktigt.
<Kurdistan> :)
<antii> lovar att x_link har script för det nu
<Kurdistan> första på länge jag bevittnar
<Kurdistan> antii, :) mkt möjligt.
<Peyam> sup?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jodå
<Philip5> x_link: whooo
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vi kan ta det via PM om det går bra. vet att du har fobi för PM. :)
<Philip5> hehe, om du måste så ;)
<Kurdistan> blir lättast.
<Kurdistan> seså vi syns över på andra sidan
<Peyam> kör en Intel Core i5 2500K 3,3GHz hur bra är den?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Hej!
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, hej.
<Umeaboy> Bashi?
<Kurdistan> :) Umeaboy håller på försöker sätta mig in i ensak.
<Kurdistan> jepp det är bara bra med mig.
<Kurdistan> själv?
<Umeaboy> Jättebra.
<Umeaboy> Alhamdulilah.
<Umeaboy> Kan du göra mig en liten tjänst? Det kostar enbart tid & utrymme i din hårddisk.
<Peyam> terroristvarnin
<Umeaboy> Peyam: Terrorista! Rasta mutta simmerlainen!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Peyam> va
<Umeaboy> Peive mette fruttialainen!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Peyam> ?
<Umeaboy> Aldrig sett Yrrol?
<Umeaboy> Yrrol - En kolossalt genomtänkt film
<Umeaboy> Med Lorry-gänget.
<Umeaboy> Susanne Reuter, Claes MÃ¥nsson, Ulla Skoog med flera med flera.
<x_link> antii: Där lovar du helt fel.
<Umeaboy> Riktigt kul film.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Är bara för du varit borta länge =)
<Umeaboy> De driver med mycket.
<x_link> Philip5: Dansen sitter nu vettu =9
<Philip5> x_link: ja du kan
<x_link> Philip5: Det är en bra processor.
<x_link> Philip5: Vågar ju inte göra dig besviken ;)
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well?
<x_link> Fyfan...upp om 5.5h och ska vara på jobbet om 6h =)
<x_link> Aja, god att!
<x_link> Philip5: Suits, grym serie!
<x_link> *poffÄ
<Philip5> jag borde också sussa
<x_link> *poff*
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, kan vi ta det någon annan gång?
<Kurdistan> upptagen
<Peyam> Umeaboy: nej tyvärr det har jag inte
<Umeaboy> Peyam: Se den gärna.
<Umeaboy> Oj.
<itmannen> Kallast i landet. VILHELMINA Minus 31,9
<itmannen> Det gäller att välja rätt ställe att bosätta sig på
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-10
<itmannen> Varför finns det inget någorlunda roligt att titta på TV när man inte kan sova. Nyvaken i soffan
<amelia> itmannen: och det kallar du rätt? det är ju omänskligt kallt
<amelia> itmannen: Jordan, rättsläkare är alltid underhållande. går på fyran nu.
<itmannen> amelia,  Men rätt ställe menar jag absolut inte denna kallhåla
<itmannen> amelia, Ok. Tack
 * itmannen ska värma hemgjord underbar lasange som min lilla fru har gjort. 
<amelia> itmannen: skickar du över lite?
<itmannen> amelia,  Nja. Det räcker bara till mig. Hon är en Gudagåva att laga mat
<amelia> itmannen: det är bamsefar också, tyvärr blev det inte så mycket med det igår... lång dag..
<itmannen> Jag har ökat 12 kilo sen vi träffades. Men innan dess var jag åt pipan för tunn
<amelia> lasange lät gott.. men jag tror det blir en ordentlig chilli här lite senare. det är det jag som är kickass-grym på att göra. :D
<itmannen> Nummer 3 av äktenskap och äntligen ökar jag i vikt :)
 * itmannen gillar chillirätter
 * amelia gillar mexikansk mat.
<itmannen> Så nu är det att hoppas att det inte blir giftemål nummer 4 så jag minskar i vikt igen :D
<amelia> itmannen: se det positivt, du kanske får det femte på köpet. :)
<amelia> Ta fem, betala för fyra. :P
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag håller mig nig till detta fynd. Hon är nästan lika datanördig som jag är
<amelia> inte illa.
<itmannen> Som handen i handsken
<itmannen> Kör tyvärr både win och linux :)
<itmannen> Men hon gör som hon vill. Det avgör inte jag
<amelia> vadå tyvärr? det är inget fel att hantera flera alternativ.
<itmannen> amelia,  Det kan du ha rätt i. Men hon är ganska duktig på bägge
<itmannen> Ganska impad för hon hade knappt sett en dator före mig :)
<Zelest> o/
<amelia> :)
<Zelest> vad görs vakna vid den här tiden? :P
 * itmannen är en ond människa som förleder andra in i datorvärlden
<amelia> itmannen: det är väl inte ont? det är ju vägen till all information.
<propus> brudar, brudar i miljoner vi vill se era melloner!
<propus> :D
 * amelia morrar på propus!
<Zelest> itmannen, elaking.. alla vet ju att it bara är en fluga ;)
<amelia> propus: uppför sig!
<propus> amelia: förlåt.
<itmannen> amelia, nä jag bara tokas
<Zelest> propus beskrev iof itvärlden rätt bra där ;)
<propus> :P
<itmannen> amelia,  Så himla roligt att man kan ha samma intresse av IT. Och hon är duktig som inte hållit på mer än ca 2 år
<Zelest> dum fråga, om man har flera DNS servrar i resolv.conf.. används de i ordning? (dvs, används alltid den första om den svarar och fungerar, medans den andra enbart är "standby" utifall den första inte svarar?)
<Zelest> eller skickas samma fråga till båda servrarna och den första som svarar används?
<itmannen> Och folk får köra vilka OS som helst för min del. Alla har sina fel och brister
<Zelest> BSD <3
<Zelest> *flamewar intended* :P
<itmannen> Nu är det nog dags att uppsöka sovplatsen. Och förflytta mig från TV-fotöljen
<Zelest> borde göra detsamma.. även om jag är på tok för pigg för att somna.
<itmannen> Jag är också lite för pigg. Men måste försöka. Ska upp i skaplig tid
<amelia> itmannen: det är alltid mycket roligare när man delar ett intresse.
<Zelest> itmannen, mjo, jag lär ångra mig imorgon bitti :P
<itmannen> amelia,  Amen. Så rätt så
<itmannen> Zelest, Som vanligt mao :)
<Zelest> itmannen, Mjo, värre blir det när du/ni skaffar unge. *förvarna*
<itmannen> Adjö folket. Ha de gott
<Zelest> natti :)
<amelia> Zelest: The algorithm  used  is to try a name server, and if the query times out, try the next, until out of name servers, then repeat trying all  the  name  servers  until  a  maximum number of retries are made.
<itmannen> Zelest,  Den risken finns inte här :) Så det är ingen fara på taket
<Zelest> itmannen, så sa jag också i 27 år.. :P
<Zelest> amelia, ah, tackar :)
<Zelest> amelia, lyckades sänka 2 av våra 3 DNS servrar.. \o/
<amelia> Zelest: dåligt. dags att laga. :)
<Zelest> amelia, redan fixat och även inpetat i övervakningen. :P
<amelia> Zelest: :)
<Zelest> amelia, har du använt mydns något?
<amelia> Zelest: nej.
<Zelest> en liten dns server med mysql som backend iaf.. två tabeller, soa och rr.. där man kan lägga till en "active" kolumn för att enkelt aktivera och deaktivera diverse records.
<amelia> cool, jag kör bara bind.
<Zelest> tydligen behövs denna kolumn i båda tabellerna, varpå jag enbart la till den i rr (record tabellen) .. så alla transfers slutade fungera och efter en vecka slutade slavarna svara. ;)
<Zelest> mjo, kör normalt också bara slavarna.. kör dock en övervakning som på sikt sen ska plocka bort döda noder från DNSen.. vilket jag inte orkar hacka ihop med bind. :P
<Zelest> småful failover.. men det är det enda budgeten tillåter just nu.
<amelia> "whatever floats the boat", sen får man försöka få ordning på saker i efterhand.
<Zelest> precis
<propus> här var de livat :)
<realubot> Lugna dig.
<realubot> Jag hinner inte läsa allt som skrivs i kanalen.
<Barre> morrn
<propus> morgon :)
<bamsefar> Morrn
<phnom> moeen
 * Barre jagar flaskhalsar i ett lagringsystem. :/
<propus> Barre: låter ju som en rolig morgon syssla :)
<Barre> 18miljoner rader log att parsa... man får inte bli stressad
<propus> hehe
<propus> någon som sysslat med Openstack?
<jolaren> antii: one.com stödjer inte det
<antii> va
<HeMan> Morrn!
 * HeMan halsar flaskor i ett lagringssystem... :\
<Barre> det låter mycket trevligare
 * larsemil lagrar flaskor i ett halsningssystem
 * phnom halstrar lagring i ett flaskningssystem.
 * andol äter frukost :)
 * antii hade nästan serverkrasch
 * HeMan hamstrar alster i ett kavringssystem
<phnom> Min server hade kraschat när jag kom hem imorse :/
<jolaren> antii: stödjer inte 593 porten
<jolaren> antii: lurades dock, one.com har visst imap på 593
<jolaren> men .. går ju inte o ta in iaf
<antii> hopp
<antii> kör SSL
<andol> phnom: Segt, hur hårt?
<phnom> andol: Den ville inte bara prata med mig via ssh, vart en reboot.
<jolaren> xx@xx.se
<jolaren> Senast kontrollerad: 29 minuter sedan.Visa tidigare  Kolla om det finns mail nu
<jolaren> Känns halvvärt att ha 30 min delay på om jag skulle fått mail
<jolaren> måste styra till något, teo köra en klient om jag måste :(
<antii> phnom: iLO
<phnom> antii: ?
<phnom> Kanske ska tillägga att min "server" är en gammal eeebox som sitter fastskruvad i min bokhylla :P
<jolaren> antii: tror jag löste det :D
<jolaren> vidarebefodrade emails nu
<antii> gratz
<jolaren> simpelt
<jolaren> men tog ett tag
<Haffe> Nu har du gott om tid att tänka på fiskar.
<Coffe> monn
<Coffe> ni regexp mästare :)  hur fångar jag från en fil alla rader från // ==UserScript==  till // ==/UserScript==
<itmannen> Idag så är jag mer än lovligt slö. Borde skämmas men det har jag inte vett till
 * propus like
<Barre> Coffe:  sed -n '/\/\/ ==UserScript==/,/\/\ ==\/UserScript==/p' filnam
<Barre> kanske...
<phnom> sed kör rad för rad iirc
<Coffe> Barre,  tack ..  försöker fatta vad man skriver i regexp där den matchar vadsom tills  nästa träff. testar Userscript[*]Userscript
<Coffe> Barre,  det fungerade perfekt
<Barre> Coffe: om raderna börjar med // ==UserScript==   respektive // \UserScript så är det kanske bättre att slänga till ^ i början på mönstret
<Barre> Coffe: sed -n '/^\/\/ ==UserScript==/,/^\/\ ==\/UserScript==/p' filnamn
<Coffe> ok.. Tack :) Barre  vet du hur samma skulle se ut i regexp ?
<Barre> vad menar du?
<Coffe> jag testade kör din rad i grep -E . och där fungerade den inte
<phnom> Coffe: Både grep och sed jobbar bara med enskilda rader, men sed har en hold buffer så man kan få ut det som är mellan två matchningar.
<Coffe> ok.. tack phnom
<jolaren> Någon som kan hjälpa mig och kolla när jag discade?
<jolaren> Servern gick ner, kommer inte åt den
<kodein> 09:56
<kodein> om du menar när din anslutning bröts
<jolaren> tack tack
<kodein> Haffe: I have bested my brethren this day! It is I who will inflict happiness and joy upon countless children in the Moscow Circus!
<laura_> åh, hade fått ett mail från ubuntu.se som låter som så "Hejsan maxjezy,
<laura_> Vi på Ubuntu.se skulle vilja gratulera dig på din födelsedag idag!"
<maxjezy> skoj att de också kom ihåg mig
<ePax> Någån guru som använder iphone och vet var email settings finns i / ?
<Barre> snarare så att du angett din födelse dag och datorn gratulerar dig automagiskt
<Barre> maxjezy: grattis =)
<maxjezy> Barre, det är några veckor sedan nu men tack
<kodein> maxjezy: passar på att gratta i förskott
<maxjezy> kodein, tack :)
<Barre> s/grattis/grattis i efterskott/
<maxjezy> jag blir 28
<jolaren> buu på BBB
<jolaren> min srv gick ner precis
<jolaren> nada uppkoppling
<jolaren> wtfs
<kodein> hoho, jag med
<maxjezy> jag sa upp min telia fiber för ett par dagar sedan
<antii> =)
<antii> maxjezy: soft
<maxjezy> nu har det strulat 3 ggr
<jolaren> felix
<maxjezy> under den tiden
<jolaren> felia
<maxjezy> annars har det aldrig strulat :)
<maxjezy> 3 månaders uppsägningstid
<jolaren> detta är andra ggn på 4 år
<jolaren> haha
<jolaren> så det är okej
<jolaren> gillar det inte bara
<maxjezy> jag ska inte ha något internet alls under ett halvår
<larsemil> maxjezy: jag har blixtvik / alltele och det är 0/
<Barre> jolaren: skåne?
<maxjezy> larsemil, jag kan ju bara ha telias fiber
<jolaren> Barre: Stockholm
<maxjezy> men skitsamma, jag ska ut och leka lite
<maxjezy> när det här tar slut
<Barre> jolaren: ok, då var det inget
<jolaren> Yeaah
<jolaren> Server goes back on
<jolaren> <3
<jolaren_> <3
<jolaren_> jag finns kvar här
<jolaren> man kanske ska uppgradera sitt internet
<jolaren> till 250Mbits/s
<jolaren> eller till 1000
<jolaren> men känns gay o betala 800 r
<realubot> jolaren: Behöver du hastigheten?
<realubot> jolaren: Jag har 100/10 och använder inte hastigheten mer än någon enstaka gång då och då.
<jolaren> maxxar den jämt..
<jolaren> server som står o tuggar plus laptop
<jolaren> tänkte kanske uppdatera servern när jag får pengar nu den 25e, vad tror du? behöver jag nytt mammakort o hela köret? http://pastebin.ca/2101815
<jolaren> det är min srv/htpc.. som används för o spela spotify o film
<realubot> jolaren: Jag är inne på en helt passivt kyld dator men det kostar mycket mer.
<realubot> Om du inte störs av ljudet på datorn så spelar det ju ingen roll.
<jolaren> ah, jag förstår det.. de där prylarna som jag länkade har jag ju redan
<jolaren> Den är faktikst tyst
<jolaren> Den står bakom min kyl
<jolaren> frys*
<realubot> jolaren: Det går ju inte att öppna länken?
<realubot> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at pastebin.ca.
<jolaren> hum
<jolaren> realubot: jag kan öppna den
<jolaren> kan lägga upp det någonstans
<realubot> Inte jag.
<realubot> Det går inte att komma in på pastebin.ca ö.h.t.
<jolaren> realubot: http://pastebin.com/4d9TKKK5
<jolaren> realubot: verkar vara under belastning.. sidan fungerar för mig
<jolaren> men knappt
<realubot> Den länken fungerar...
<jolaren> Coolers
<realubot> jolaren: Ska du köpa nytt moderkort eller vad är du ute efter?
<jolaren> När jag får lön tänkte jag uppgradera lite.. den laggar pung
<jolaren> har kört tvserver på den, har 4x dvb-t kort i med dubbla tuners på alla
<jolaren> men använder de inte längre
<realubot> Ok, du har DDR2-minnen i datorn. DDR3 är ju standard nu. Köper du ett nytt moderkort så kommer du få köpa nya minnen.
<realubot> Borde köpa nya minnen samtidigt.
<realubot> Är kanske mer rätt.
<realubot> jolaren: Men varför laggar den?
<realubot> jolaren: Vad är flaskhalsen?
<jolaren> Är inte helt säker, kanske löser sig om jag bootar och formatterar discen..
<jolaren> Det är nog mycket, har pillat så in åt hellvete med den
<realubot> jolaren: Du ser ju med: free -m
<realubot> och i top
<jolaren> jo..
<realubot> Vad som slår i taket.
<jolaren> händer inget i top
<realubot> När den laggar så kan du ju kolla med free -m vad som står på raden som börjar: -/+ buffers/cache:
<realubot> Så ser du om RAM-minnet slår i taket.
<jolaren> Mem:          3709       3493        216          0        185       1399
<jolaren> -/+ buffers/cache:       1908       1801
<jolaren> Swap:        10867         42      10825
<jolaren> sorry..
<realubot> Ok, 1,8GB ledigt RAM. Laggar den nu då?
<jolaren> Sitter inte på den
<jolaren> Bara server saker som tuggar
<ePax> Hmmz... När jag packar upp .zip filer så visas dom inte i själva mappen... en bug eller?
<jolaren> ePax: hur menar du?
<jolaren> i zip directory`?
<ePax> jolaren: Packar upp en .zip fil men ingeting visas där jag har packat upp den...
<lag^> Morrn
<propus> godmorgon :)
<lag^> Alles gut?
<spixx> Morrn
<kodein> en synnerligen god middag på er
<spixx> åäö
<t^> http://i.imgur.com/TswBw.jpg
<t^> :>
<propus> lag^: jovars.. själv?
<kodein> åiåaäeö
<antii> haha t^
<antii> *humor* :>
<t^> hög grad ^^
<lag^> propus: Nyvaken.. Ska väl göra mig i ordning och ta mig till skolan för praktikmöte
<propus> lag^: praktikmöte?.. vart ska du praktisera?
<lag^> propus: Ingen aning :( Alla i klassen har fått praktik utom jag och en eller två till. Vi ligger efter :\ Så skolan vill snacka med oss för att kanske kunna lösa något.
<Vainoharhainen> lag^: lol
<lag^> Vainoharhainen: Skratta inte åt mig, dissarn!
<propus> lag^: ajdå.. hoppas de löser sig :)
<lag^> propus: Ja det hoppas jag med. Annars får jag gå hemma i 10 veckor. Kul!
<madbear> lag^: vafan
<lag^> Och ta igen praktiken på typ sommarn eller nåt
<madbear> någon som har praktikplats åt lag^ ?
<lag^> madbear: Svär inte åt mig! Vad elaka ni är mot mig idag :(
<madbear> nej :D
<madbear> jag hjälper dig
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> väntar på svar på två ställen jag varit på intervju på iaf
<lag^> de bör höra av sig idag eller imorgon
<madbear> keke
<lag^> kaka?
<madbear> det är ju bara praktik ffs
<madbear> jag fick min genom epost
<madbear> iof så heter jag madbear oxå
<lag^> :(
<lag^> vad är det du pluggar igen sa du?
<madbear> datta
<lag^> okej
<madbear> "du jobbar ju med data"
<madbear> masjävlar, bästa filmen
<lag^> har fortfarande inte sett
<madbear> jag pluggar till.. se den!
<madbear> data ingen gör
<lag^> ingen gör. Bra skit
<lag^> :<
<madbear> :D
<lag^> sådär, frukost uppdrucken.
<madbear> lag^: har du boende åt mig?
<madbear> jag har kexjobb på g
<madbear> men boendet flyttade ihop och hyrde ut, tölit!
<madbear> så jag har inget boende ffs
<lag^> madbear: what?
<lag^> Du bor ju inte ens i stockholm
<madbear> nej precis
<lag^> Dåså!
<madbear> därflr jag letar boende
<madbear> ffs!
<lag^> i stockholm?
<madbear> jag har kexjobb på g där ja
<lag^> aha
<lag^> mysigt
<lag^> Vill du bo i Runkeby?
<lag^> OOPS! Jag menar Rinkeby
<lag^> hehehehe
<lag^> :<
<madbear> nej T_T
<madbear> sandhamn
<lag^> Då har jag inget boende åt dig.
<madbear> :/
<lag^> jag har haft så mycket folk som sovit hos mig i typ en månad nu :\
<lag^> äntligen har jag lägenheten för mig själv
<spixx> :)
<lag^> fast så går det en dag, och jag inser hur tråkigt det är :P
<Haffe> Du får skaffa husdjur.
<lag^> Aa
<lag^> får göra det.
<madbear> en björn ?
<spixx> anmälde du just dig själv?
<lag^> björnar är för stora
<madbear> :(
<lag^> spixx: Klart han inte gjorde, han vill ju inte bo i Rinkeby :P
<spixx> :P
<madbear> flytta till solsidan först
<madbear> sen kan jag hälsa på
<lag^> Betalar du?
<madbear> dvd
<spixx> :)
<spixx> Fasen va dött det var här då :(
<phnom> lag^: En liten ponny då?
<madbear> phnom: är du en liten ponny?
<kodein> ein kleiner pferdchen?
<madbear> google translate...
<phnom> madbear: Du kan va en hest
<kodein> huh?
<madbear> vafan är det du säger!
<kodein> !!111!!!
<ubot2`> Factoid '111!!!' not found
<madbear> kodein: svenska i analen pls!
<madbear> ooops!
<Haffe> Vad tusan?
<kodein> nu tycker jag diskussionen tog en rent felaktig vändning
<Haffe> Jag tycker att det här börjar gå lite väl på djupet.
<madbear> varför smyga runt gröten som het björn
<phnom> varför smyga runt björnen överhuvudtaget?
<kodein> bättre att vänta vid åteln med geväret redo
<Haffe> I Nordkorea gråter björnarna över ledarens död.
<kodein> så sant
<kodein> som tur var så lärde den respekterade kamraten sig att köra bil vid 3 års ålder
<Haffe> Han sov bara 4 timmar per natt och hoppade över måltider för att studera.
<kodein> det vore kanske nåt?
<Haffe> Sova 4 timmar per natt?
<madbear> det va ju en björn
<madbear> han sov på vintern mest
<kodein> väck ej den respekterade kamrat som sover
<madbear> vecka inte dina sovande byxor
<phnom> In Russia, sleeping comrade wakes YOU!
<phnom> s/Russia/Soviet Russia/
<Haffe> Stör ej den kod som kompilerar.
<madbear> s/phnom/mylittlephony
<madbear> :D
<mylittlepony> Doh!
<madbear> hackd
<madbear> Haffe: den där va bra ju
<madbear> stör ej den kod som kompilerar (utan varningar)
<madbear> Sociala medier-experten: ”Kan innebära skilsmässor.”
<larsemil> madbear: hej! daladevelop på lördaG?
<kodein> sociala medier?
<madbear> larsemil: wtf?
<madbear> larsemil: i mediahus eller?
<madbear> hmm får fundera på saken med min andra halva så att säga :P
<larsemil> madbear: i borlänge
<larsemil> madbear: finns du på fejan?
<madbear> jassow nej nej aldrig
<larsemil> madbear: http://www.facebook.com/events/338847676128634/
<madbear> du ser ju, fejan kan leda till skilsmässa
<madbear> larsemil: havencore då?
<larsemil> madbear: jag har inte tittat på det sen sist, har haft sååå mycket att göra. efter nästa vecka blir det bättre.
<larsemil> madbear: har du!?
<madbear> nej samma, 150% och det är spelkursen som fått släpa
<madbear> har många designförslag som jag fått genom den kursen
<larsemil> madbear: har du gjort något skoj man kan titta på?
<madbear> nja... har ju fortstatt på lvleditorn jag hade innan typ
<madbear> snart har jag ett fungerande tower defense, då får du se
<larsemil> kul! vilket språk?
<madbear> python, det är det jag petade in i havencore
<madbear> men jag har fått bygga om det helt typ
<madbear> till MVC, model-view-controller som du kanske vet om, din webbare!
<larsemil> klart jag gör!
<madbear> det är ju rätt fiffigt att modellerna inte bryr sig om deras storlek
<Nafallo> ar inte MVC nagon slags lag-budget-kamera? :-)
<Coffe> vad är det i sed.. för att ersätta hela raden man hittar ?
<phnom> -i
<Coffe> jag söker bara på början av raden. men vill ersätta hela raden
<phnom> Eller ja, det ersätter bara det du matchar med det som står.
<Coffe> jag vill ersätta raden där jag hittar en match
<phnom> Coffe: ^ och $ är början respektive slut på raden om det hjälper?
<phnom> så om du vill ersätta första matchen av "mat" med "hundar" på raden så blir det 's/^(.*)mat(.*)$/$1hundar$2/', typ.
<madbear> Nafallo: kamera? :D
<Coffe> phnom, ok, tack.. jag vill ersätta statiskt med det jag skriver in.
<madbear> det är säkert många saker, men i det här fallet är det nån mjukvarumodell
<bittin> fan vad Dalvik hade cachat saker
<Barre> :'(
<phnom> Barre: GÃ¥r det inte bra att slanga flaskor?
<antii> Ja jo ne?
<Coffe> phnom,  .* <-- tar denna även mellanrum och special tecken ?
<phnom> Coffe: Den tar allt.
<phnom> . = vadsomhelst, * = 0 eller flera av föregående.
<Coffe> ok.. något går fel . men ska labba.. tack
<Coffe> ed -i 's/^(.*)SUC_script_num(.*)$/SUC_script_num      = "wscript",/'
<Barre> phnom: jag har hitintills analyserat 4100ms IO på åtta FibreChannel portar. Hittat lite problem och precis påbörjat sökanded efternon-aligned LUN genom att tagga konstiga LBA-adresser.. men framåt går det
<Barre> suttit sen 07:20 och gjort detta :/ drygt fyra sekunder på 7 timmar (ink lunch)
<Barre> drygt
<Coffe> phnom, dem plockar inte det
<phnom> Coffe: sec, ska testa.
<Coffe>     SUC_script_num      = "wbscript", <--- så ser raden ut jag försöker fånga å ändra
<phnom> Coffe: syntaxen är s/REPLACE_STRING/NEW_STRING/
<Coffe> ja .. det jag gör. försöker hitta  den raden för att ersätta den med exakt vad jag vill
<phnom> Coffe: Jag körde "sed -ri 's/^(.*)derp(.*)$/derp = herp/' tmp.txt" nu och det fungerade
<phnom> -r är för regex
<Coffe> ahh det är -r jag saknar
<phnom> Den måste tydligen komma innan i också, annars funkar det inte.
<Coffe> funkade :)
<Coffe> phnom,  tack
<phnom> np :-)
<Coffe> såg nu de inte gjorde det . men har ju lite att testa å nu
<phnom> Coffe: i måste vara sist eftersom syntaxen är -i[file_ending], så om man skriver -i.old så kommer den backuppa filen med $filename.old innan den ändrar i den.
<Coffe> mm löste de :)
<Coffe> Tack :)
<Barre> !kaka | phnom
<ubot2`> phnom: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<phnom> :D
<Julol> ALLAHU AKBAR
<Coffe> är det :1 i slutet ? för att bara ändra 1 gång ?
<phnom> Coffe: Bra fråga, inte en aning faktiskt.
<Coffe> phnom, ok.. läser om patterns å så nu ..
<speakman> Kan någon förklara varför Samsungs MicroSDHC Class 6 har samma hastighetsspecifikation som Samsungs MicroSDHC Class 10?
<kodein> det är reklampåhitt utan verklighetsförankring.
<phnom> För att en stackars reklammänniska tittade på databladet och sa "What? megabarns per second? Varför anger vi vindhastighet här? *hittar på något*"
<speakman> Känner mig lite lurad som köpte ett Class 10 och upptäckte Class 6 idag.
<speakman> Men vilken herrejösses skillnad mot för det minnet jag ersatte. Hade stoppat in ett "random" Kingston 16GB kort i telefonen. Den blev helt obrukbart slö!!
<bittin> https://p.twimg.com/AiznuopCQAAXlNp.png :)
<nikke> join #opensuse
<nikke> woops
<lag^> phnom: ponny? what?
<phnom> lag^: Du tyckte ju att en björn var för stort.
<lag^> phnom: jaha!
<lag^> Nej, men en katt vore smidigtast
<lag^> smidigast*
<nikke> om jag ska göra en live usb sticka, fungerar det då med dd if=fil.iso of=/dev/sdb ?
<phnom> nikke: Beror på vad det är för iso.
<nikke> opensuse
<nikke> unetbootin fungerade inte, fick bara cannot find kernel image: gfxboot
<phnom> nikke: Prova, kan ju inte bli sämre iaf :P
<nikke> den har stått och tuggat nu i typ 15 min
<nikke> känns fel
<phnom> Hur stor iso är det?
<nikke> 662 mb
<phnom> Då är det nog lite fel...
<phnom> Kollat så att isons md5 är rätt?
<nikke> jepp
<nikke> finns det något program likt unetbootin?
<nikke> Vad är ubuntus egna "Skapa uppstartsdisk" ?
<phnom> Det skapar bootbara usb-minnen från isos
<nikke> det är ju det jag är ute efter
<einand> nikke: du behöver ingen "egen" längre, då det räcker att köra en dd av ison till usb mine
<einand> minne
<nikke> einand, vad menar du med egen?
<nikke> ahaa
<phnom> nikke: Prova dd igen annars, och kolla att sdb är rätt samt att ditt usb-minne inte är paj
<nikke> einand, vad är kommandot då så jag kör rätt
<einand> alltså, räcker att kopiera ubuntus skiva till usb minne
<einand> dd if=isofilen of=/dev/usbminnet
<nikke> einand, nu är det inte ubuntu utan opensuse som jag ska köra på en av mina laptops
<nikke> ska minnet vara monterat?
<einand> inte monterat, vet inte mo det fungerar med opensuse,
<phnom> Nej, det ska inte vara monterat
<nikke> sen bara /dev/sdb och inte /dev/sdb1 ?
<phnom> Sätt bs=4M också så går det snabbare
<phnom> Japp
<nikke> då kör vi :)
<nikke> 165+1 poster in
<nikke> 165+1 poster ut
<nikke> 694157312 byte (694 MB) kopierade, 1,67502 s, 414 MB/s
<nikke> borde fungera nu dåra
<nikke> ligger dock inga filer på minnet :P
<nikke> och minnet är det inget fel på
<phnom> nikke: monterade du det efteråt och kollade eller?
<nikke> phnom, jepp
<bamsefar> Och du är säker på att sdb inte är din hårddisk?
<nikke> bamsefar, japp
<nikke> phnom, kanske ska skita i bs=4M
<phnom> nikke: Du har inget annat usb eller minneskort som är sdb då?
<nikke> phnom, nepp
<phnom> Och det var inte automonterat av ubuntu när du körde dd?
<nikke> nix
<phnom> Och du är helt säker på att Jupiter inte syntes?
<nikke> what?
<phnom> Offra en oskuld också, vet inte riktigt vad som kan vara fel. ;)
<nikke> hghah
<phnom> gahahahaha: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/01/10/1450255/ibm-snags-patent-on-half-day-off-of-work-notifications
<phnom> Vad fin layout man får när man länkar slashdot sådär -.-
<nikke> Jahapp det går inge bra det här
<nikke> någon som vet hur jag kör ddrescue i ubuntu?
<nikke> Finally, once you've found your block device, write the image to it
<nikke> # umount /dev/sdXY
<nikke> # dd_rescue openSUSE-12.1-KDE-LiveCD-x86_64.iso /dev/sdX
<nikke> dd_rescue är inget kommando
<nikke> oups trodde det var installerat by default
<t^> hmm nexas nya mottagare stör ut varandra om dom sitter på samma fas
<t^> någon annan som lekt med dessa ?
<t^> :I
<johanbr> nån som har erfarenhet av openwrt? min seagate dockstar har slutat skapa /dev/null när den bootar, vilket ger lite problem...
<MooCow93> Så... SAAB är helt dött nu?
<phnom> Nope
<MooCow93> Nähä...
<phnom> De bygger fortfarande flygplan
<MooCow93> Flygisar...
<MooCow93> Vilka då?
<MooCow93> Eh...
<MooCow93> Följande videoklipp är från 1998... varför säger hon "fortsätt diskutera på hemsidan"?! Trodde de började säga så tidigast typ 2005...
<Haffe> Flygplan, vapen.
<MooCow93> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tY9qT_d-28w#t=155s
<Haffe> Säkerhet.
<phnom> MooCow93: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Internet
<MooCow93> phnom: ?
<MooCow93> Fanns väl inte någon utbredd "gå och diskutera på nätet efter TV-programmet"-kultur då?
<MooCow93> 1998.
<stirner> nej det gjorde det inte på samma sätt som idag men det fanns...
<stirner> jag hängde rätt mycke på svt.se på den tiden
<MooCow93> Jag har ingenstans att prata om TV-program när de sänts...
<MooCow93> Idag.
<MooCow93> Det där var väl TV4?
<stirner> jo just det där klippet kom från tv4?
<MooCow93> Mm.
<MooCow93> Jaha. Missförstod vad du menade.
<MooCow93> Men som sagt... saknar ofta ett ställe där man kan se kommentarer om ett program.
<Barre> twitter
<MooCow93> Nä...
<MooCow93> Bara skräp där.
<Barre> ehh... ok, om du säger det så
<phnom> Flashback
<Barre> äntligen hemma, sjukt trött nu och mina maskiner hemma får lida för det
<MooCow93> phnom: Som sagt... bara skräp.
<phnom> MooCow93: Notepad?
<MooCow93> Helt otroligt vad mycket Flashback spammas överallt. Helt värdelöst forum.
<phnom> Antar att det bara skulle vara skräp där också iofs...
<phnom> Hopp, antar att det dröjer några dagar innan hen kommer in igen och har stört sig på nåt konstigt.
<Barre> skön inställning och lagom ödmjuk inställning det där..
<phnom> Barre: Hen kommer ju in lite då och då och undrar något, bara för att kunna refusera alla svar han får :P
<Barre> klart som fan, det är ju bara skräp här
<phnom> Och på tal om konstiga saker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M&sns=fb
<Barre> phnom: den är ju sjukt skön =)
<stirner> Google music <3
<phnom> Japp :)
<antii> ere så
<Barre> phnom: några andra såna goa länkar att bjussa på?
<phnom> Ptja, gillar man a capella-metal så: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agWwSsCP6KI&feature=related
<phnom> Eller ja, a capella + trummor
<Barre> kollar..
<phnom> Deras wishmaster är rätt trevlig också.
<Barre> njea.. inte riktigt min smak, eller.. det var inte dåligt, men ingen wow-faktor för mig..
<madbear> ja jävlar va synkat det där va phnom
<madbear> NOT :D
<phnom> Barre: Annars så har ju walk off the earth lite mer, några med bara han i mitten också.
<Barre> kllar deras sajt just nu
<phnom> madbear: Hmm?
<madbear> phnom: ja videon du länkade, där hamnade dom i lite osynk
<madbear> iaf lät manowar inspirerat så jag blev tvungen att lyssna på manowar
<phnom> madbear: Har jag inte tänkt på, får titta igen :P
<phnom> madbear: Har du en tid där det syns?
<madbear> phnom: jag får väl kolla igen då :P, tyckte det va mest hela tiden
<madbear> fast jag tittade bara lite
<phnom> Jeje
<madbear> phnom: jag säger hela tiden, speciellt på killen i svart med vit text
<phnom> madbear: Jag ser det faktiskt inte, skylle på den långa sladden mellan datorn och högtalarna. (Eller så är du bara konstig ;)
<madbear> jaha bara konstig? ibland så har han micken vid höften och rycker upp den till munnen medans hans röst låter lika
<Barre> enligt kommentarerna så behöver han ju inte någon mic, hans röst är ju så MÄKTIG ;P
<phnom> Barre: Nä, det är han som kommer i slutet de menar.
<phnom> Ut från TVn
<Barre> ahhh... visar att jag har mäktig koll alltså :)
<Barre> --- eller bara konstig
<madbear> haha
<madbear> dom där är fan konstiga
<phnom> Crazy people all around
<phnom> Oooh, var länge sen jag lyssnade på manowar.
<lag^> Hej ubuntu!
<phnom> hej lag^!
<lag^> Hej phnom
 * propus har ett Corsair HX 850W's nätagg och 2 st geforce gts 250 1gb's grafikkort tillsalu... om någon är intresserad..
<phnom> propus: Jag bjuder femman som jag hittade i byxorna just.
<propus> nej tack :)
<phnom> Tio?
<propus> får jag 1200 för alltihopa så är de okej :)
<phnom> Om du låter enheten vara obestämd så kan jag gå med på det ;)
<propus> nej tack :)
<phnom> :(
<phnom> Om du fortfarande har kvar det om ett par månader så kan du ju höra av dig
<propus> lär jag nog inte ha :)
<propus> tyvärr..
<t^> varför sälja ett så stort nätagg ? ;P
<t^> lär ju fungera till nydator ffs
<propus> t^: behöver inte så stort nätagg eftersom jag bara kommer använda de inbyggda grafikkortet.. :)
<t^> ofta man nergraderar då ;P
<propus> bara onödigt med ett kärnkraftverk till en kojja :)
<t^> pff är du tjej ?
<propus> nej inte sist jag kollade :)
<t^> rätt som det är ska du ha massa knepiga processorer eller grafikkort som äter ström
<propus> varför ska jag ha ett nätagg på 850w då mitt system kommer kräva ett nätagg på 350w ? och nej jag ska inte ha en massa grafikkort som behöver ström..
<phnom> t^: Vi vuxna människor har elräkningar att betala också :P
<t^> lol datorn drar ju knappast mera ström bara för det finns att hämta ;P
<t^> bara installera OSX så kan man väl typ bara ordbehandla? lär ju va lagom strömsnålt
<t^> :>
<Philip5> jahapp
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!
<Philip5> dance master
<Nafallo> hi
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> not me
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-11
<lag^> Hej!
<nikke> Halloo alla
<propus> hello!
<lag^> hej hej hej
<madbear> hi there
<nikihr> dåligt med folk här ikväll?
<lag^> Jao
<lag^> hej björn
<lag^> en
<nikihr> who is bjoern :)
<lag^> bear = björn
<nikihr> haha kunde man gissat :P
<lag^> Dåså :(
<nikihr> haha
<lag^> idlare!
<propus> wÖrd up!
<lag^> Vad händer propus ?
<nikihr> Vad gör alla vakna?
<lag^> Försöker chatta.. men hela irc är dött :\
<propus> lag^: inte mycket sitter och googlar hårdvara till nästa dator bygge.. själv?
<propus> nikihr: vill inte sova. :P
<lag^> propus: Funderar på att sova i brist på annat
<nikihr> lag^: hehe, #flashback var det ju drag i för ett par år sedan :P
<propus> lag^: låter vettigt :)
<nikihr> propus: jag gör ingenting, läser igenom lite rails forum
<lag^> nikihr: var hänger alla nattugglor nu då?
<lag^> propus: Va? Varför? Det är ju tråkigt att sova.
<nikihr> lag^: haha ikväll undrar jag faktiskt
<propus> lag^: jaa men om du inte har så mycket annat att göra :D håller dock med sova är tråkigt.. :)
<lag^> Jag har dammsugit.. och tagit en dusch.. för att internet är så tråkigt ikväll :\
<lag^> Hoppas att jag störde grannarna.
<nikihr> hahaha
<propus> störa grannarna är roligt.. jag brukar poppa death metal ibland.
<lag^> Det är ju inte så kul för grannarna.. Men jag tänkte att det var dags att ge igen lite iaf :\
<propus> Jooo.. dom ska veta att dom lever :)
<lag^> Isf vet jag att jag lever 24/7 :\
<propus> bor du granne med mig eller ? ;-)
<lag^> Det hoppas jag inte :P
 * nikihr blev sugen på gurka med dipp :P
 * propus ångrar att han inte köpte chips
<lag^> gurka?
<Umeaboy> Det kallas Guakamole annars.
<lag^> nej?
<lag^> Hur tusan fick du det till guacamole?
<amelia> gurka är gött!
<propus> amelia: chips är goot
<amelia> najje
<lag^> chips blir man bara törstig av.
<propus> lag^: då finns de cola :)
<amelia> chips är bara gott typ de två första, sen är det äckligt.
<lag^> propus: Mmm....!! GIMME!
<lag^> Har man dyslexi om man stavar cola till "kolla"?
 * propus dcc en cola till lag^ 
<lag^> Jag fick just den frågan :\ .. om jag gillar att dricka kolla :\
<propus> haha
<lag^> propus: Jag längtar till den dag då det går att dcc:a fysiska ting :)
<amelia> :)
<lag^> snacka om fraktfritt :)
<amelia> lag^: det hade varit grymt faktiskt.
<propus> lag^: jovars.. =)
<nikihr> Umeaboy: vad snackar du om?
<nikihr> hahaha guacamole?
<lag^> amelia: Ja..! Challange accepted?
<lag^> nikihr: han tänker ... gurka = grön = guacamole :\
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Ja? Gurka med dip.
<amelia> lag^: jag ska lägga fram det som förslag om jag råkar träffa någon av de där riktigt smarta människorna på företaget där jag jobbar.
<lag^> ..
<lag^> amelia: vart jobbar du?
<nikihr> Umeaboy: ja gurka med t.ex vitlöksdipp vet att det är den lila påsen tror jag
<amelia> lag^: IBM
<lag^> Aha, det har du nog sagt förr iofs
<lag^> och jag tyckte du kunde fixa fram en praktikplats :\
<amelia> lag^: ah, det är nog svårt. jag är ju värsta ny där. fattar ingenting. :(
<lag^> :o
<nikihr> lag^: haha fortfarande inte ordnat det?
<lag^> nikihr: Jag försöker ju allt vad jag kan!
<lag^> väntar på svar från webhallen och cypoint nu. Men en jäkel i min klass har varit på intervju på samma ställen som jag ;\
<lag^> snor mina platser :(
<amelia> lag^: webhallen?
<lag^> amelia: Japps
<amelia> lag^: cypoint kan jag förstå, men webhallen?!
<lag^> inte i butiken :o
<Umeaboy> Men sä idiotiskt förvirrande detta äääääääääääär!!!!!!!
<amelia> lag^: du får kolla med heman. :)
<amelia> lag^: ah, i see.
<propus> lag^: webhallen.. låter bra då kan du baxxa dator prylar åt mig :D
<Umeaboy> Tråden ger mig instruktioner på ett sätt, men hänvisar till wiki'n som säger något annat.
<lag^> får jag platsen på webhallen.. (om dom ens bestämmer sig för att ta in någon).. Så får jag pilla med LDAP
<lag^> propus: Ja, stå i kö.. har hela klassen före dig :P
<amelia> lag^: stackars dig. :(
<propus> Haha
<lag^> amelia: Haha, jag känner lite så jag med. Vi har inte lekt mycket med ldap på skolan.. vår labb var att "starta en tom ldap-tjänst" :o
<amelia> lag^: det är typ efter där problemen börjar. :P
<lag^> Oh
<lag^> Jag hoppas på cypoint!
 * amelia hatar LDAP över allt annat.
<lag^> :o
<amelia> lag^: du gick på nackademin va?
<lag^> Kanske därför min lärare inte gjorde det till en mer utmanande labb :o
<lag^> amelia: Aa
<lag^> det mest "jobbiga" vi har gjort är dns med bind
<amelia> lag^: då har det ju varit en och annan förre dig på cypoint. :)
<lag^> amelia: I'm aware of that :) Hur vet du btw?
<amelia> lag^: jag vet allt.
<lag^> :(
<amelia> lag^: jag känner folk som har jobbat på cypoint.
<lag^> Jag fick lite inside protip av en som jobbar där.. Han facebookkommenterade min klasskompis som börjat sin lia där.. Så sa jag att jag ska dit på intervju :P Då skickade han ett mail till mig
<lag^> snällt :)
<amelia> nice
<lag^> hoppas verkligen på cypoint! har bara fått nej/inget svar alls från andra ställen jag sökt :\
<lag^> Men ska ringa SEB imorrn ocskå.. Fett skönt det skulle vara, om man hamnade i Rissne :D
<amelia> lag^: om du lovar att göra allt mitt pappersarbete så ska jag fråga min chef. :P
<lag^> amelia: Haha :( Om du betalar mig!
<amelia> lag^: aldrig. :P
<lag^> :(
<lag^> har ni haft praktikanter där?
<lag^> Jag skulle ju kunna söka bara :P
<amelia> lag^: jag har ingen anning. har varit där i 4 månader.
<lag^> Aha
<nikihr> amelia: vart jobbade du innan?
<nikihr> känner igen det där med ibm
<lag^> hur fick du jobbet? .. För att du är tjej? Eftersom du påstår att du inte fattar något alls :P
<amelia> nikihr: huh? vadå känner igen det där med ibm?
<nikihr> känns som att du jobbat där längre menade jag
<nikihr> brukar även läsa din blogg :$
<amelia> lag^: jag sökte jobbet. jag kan ju det här med data :)
<amelia> nikihr: ah, jag har varit lite smått besatt av IBM sen jag var typ 12. :P
<lag^> amelia: Ja, så lät det nyss också :P
<nikihr> amelia: hehe därför jag kopplar ihop dig och ibm :)
<amelia> nikihr: mycket möjligt. :)
<amelia> nikihr: jag jobbade på qbranch innan..
<amelia> lag^: har du kollat med dem förresten?
<nikihr> Okey
<lag^> qbranch.. är det bra skit?
<lag^> Har faktiskt inte gjort det..
<amelia> gör det, de är säkert glada för en hjälpande hand. :)
<lag^> glada = gillar gratis arbetskraft? :P
<lag^> Varför slutade du?
<nikihr> lag^: för hon fick jobb på ibm? :P
<lag^> Jag har faktiskt hört en del om qbranch, vettefan varför jag inte sökt..
<amelia> lag^: lite så. :) jag slutade för att jag fick jobb på företaget jag velat jobba på sedan jag var typ 12. :)
<nikihr> häng med nu :)
<lag^> nikihr: Duh! Hon kan ju lika gärna fått sparken :P
<nikihr> inte sån duktig tjej som hon inte :)
<lag^> amelia: TOLV? Jag visste inte vad jag ville hålla på med ens när jag var 20 :P
<nikihr> brb
<amelia> lag^: om du bara visste hur svårt det är att få sparken i det här landet..
<lag^> haha
<lag^> ja jo.. :P
<lag^> kom naken till jobbet
<amelia> lag^: fast på den tiden ville jag bli utvecklare... det gick över.
<lag^> fast då blir du väl snarare inlåst på psyket :P
<lag^> amelia: Hur gammal är du?
<amelia> lag^: 22+
<amelia> :)
<lag^> meeh
<lag^> värsta hemlig
<lag^> Du kan viska i mitt öra :P
<amelia> herregud så ohyffsat, fråga en kvinna om hennes ålder. ;)
<lag^> En kvinna får fråga en annan kvinna!
<amelia> lag^: jag fyller 22 för femte gången om några veckor.
<lag^> FAKTISKT!
<madbear> lag^: tjenna
<lag^> Jaha! Jag fick för mig att du var mer i min ålder.. Fråga mig inte varför :P
<amelia> lag^: och vilken ålder är det då?
<lag^> 30
<lag^> madbear: tja!
<amelia> lag^: jag är ju på väg dit med stormsteg.
<lag^> Men qbranch! Du har ingen kontaktperson eller så man skulle kontakta?
<amelia> men jo, folk brukar tro att jag är lite äldre för att jag har jobbat i hundra år redan...
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> inte konstigt då
<lag^> Jag har mest bara pluggat
<amelia> lag^: hmm.. bra fråga... låt mig fundera på den en liten stund.
<lag^> Doit! Ska kolla lite på hemsidan..
<madbear> men om man skulle försöka sova nångång
<madbear> lag^: jag har lyssnat på det jag ska rippa åt dig senaste veckan
<madbear> somnar så jävla bra åt det
<madbear> fast inatt fick jag upp värsta speeden i kodningen så va lika bra att haka på
<lag^> madbear: Vad ska du rippa åt mig?
<madbear> en skiva
<madbear> "If you alter, transform, or build upon this work, you may distribute the resulting work only under the same or similar license to this one."
<madbear> om jag hittar det där för musik
<madbear> visst får jag använda den i mitt gplspel då
<madbear> similar license borde det vara, som CC
<nikihr> ruby on rails <3
<lag^> :o
<lag^> Vad är det du säger nikihr ?
<nikihr> ja fyfan vad jag älskar det
<lag^> Men what is it? Dum fråga kanske.. :o
<nikihr> det är ett ramverk till ruby som är ett programmeringsspråk
<lag^> Ahaaa!
<nikihr> lag^: programmerar du något?
<lag^> nikihr: Nej.. Jag gör ju inte det.
<lag^> Jag tänkte lära mig det så småningom.
<lag^> JAg har hört att C är en bra början
<nikihr> all right
<lag^> Vad säger du?
<nikihr> har bara kollat på det
<lag^> Okej
<nikihr> är mer intresserad av webutveckling
<nikihr> :)
<lag^> Dåså!
<lag^> utveckla webben nu nikihr
<lag^> :)
<nikihr> yes sir
<lag^> men sir?
<lag^> :(
<nikihr> :P
<lag^> madame!  om jag får be!
<nikihr> såpass
<lag^> Jajjemen
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> natti
<lag^> Sovarn!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<propus> amelia är en trött mössa!
<amelia> propus: en trött mössa? :P
<madbear> fan idag funkade inte min somna med hypnos skiva
<itmannen> God morgon folket
<itmannen> 2 morgonrockar och en tjock filt. Ändå så fryser jag :(
<spacebug-> usch då. Sjuk?
<itmannen> Troligen. Känns som ena foten är i graven.
<itmannen> Iof så ska jag inte gnälla. Under WW2 hade dom varit glada för detta lilla
<itmannen> *bara detta lilla
<itmannen> Undrar vad som hänt med denna laptop. Tvärvägra att boota från usb nu
<itmannen> Och bios är ställt rätt
<realubot> Det finns en "bugg" som gör så att man ibland måste starta om datorn för att nätverksuppkopplingen ska komma igång. Det här händer på flera olika datorer med Ubuntu 10.04 och Ubuntu 11.04. Mycket irriterande. Vad är det för fel?
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<realubot> När kommer Ubuntu TV disten i skarp version? Jag antar att det kommer en Ubuntu TV-dist eftersom Canonical har lanserat Ubuntu TV-koncept?
<phnom> Gah, ****** hantverkare
<Haffe> Morgon.
<kodein> guten morgen
<kodein> wie geht's?
<kodein> alles gut?
<Haffe> Nja.
<kodein> lieber Gott!
<Haffe> Jag har drabbats av någon mystisk magsjukdom.
<kodein> hmm...
<spixx> alltid lika kul att läsa chatten...
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Haffe> Morgon, kanske.
<Haffe> Förmiddag.
<kodein> generisk utc-hälsning
<Haffe> Två fiskar och en kebab.
<kodein> tva fisk och en flask är ju ett fint litet band
<kodein> fyra fisk och en coca cola
<Haffe> fyra backupdiskar och ett dött kluster.
<kodein> har du varit på studiebesök hos Tieto?
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Undrar hur 2012 kommer sluta för tieto.
<rical> Haffe: har jag missat något nytt?
<Haffe> Tror inte det.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<spixx> Alltid
 * Haffe streakar kanalen.
<spixx> :(
<Haffe> Du önskar att du hade en lika fulländad fysik som jag?
<spixx> Oja :P
<HeMan> men sen var det den mentala biten, inte lika intressant... :)
<spixx> :)
<Haffe> Är man vacker, kan man va en idiot
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> larsemil,  vaken ?
<Haffe> Jag vill hellre vara vacker än vara klok.
<kodein> man har ändå inget för sin höga panna.
<Barre> bamsefar: ping
<Haffe> Nu tänker jag säga.
<Coffe> Barre, jag löste det.. om du plockar isäer din .. så  ca 5 in botten vänster , under svart tejp sitter en dold brytare, se till att klicka till den när du monterar ihop datorn igen
<Haffe> Vad är det här för en maskin?
<kodein> det är en evighetsmaskin
<Haffe> En atomdriven livbåt.
<kodein> en livdriven atombåt
<Haffe> En båtdriven livatom.
<kodein> det skulle smaka det, i ett nunnekloster
<Coffe> går det att anropa kommandot innans paramterar ? har för mig det ska gå  ?
<kodein> hur menar du?
<Barre> Coffe: ? jag är nyfiken vad du pratar om, vilken dator, och varför skall jag plocka isär den? =)
<Coffe> ping host  , sedan köra ssh $2 typ
<Coffe> Barre,  våra netbooks. du vet min gick sönder
<Barre> Coffe: ahhh... så du har lagat din?
<Coffe> och det var mer om du plockar sönder den
<Coffe> Barre,  japps
<kodein> Coffe: ping host ; ssh !# kanske funkar?
<Coffe> det ska ju finnas något sätt att få de från raden innan ..
<kodein> ja, !$
<Coffe> ;)
<Coffe> tack kodein
<Coffe> vet du även om de finns shortcut för tidigare kommando med ?
<kodein> titta under history expansion i man bash
<kodein> ping pu.kernkraft.se;ssh !^ verkar göra mer som du ville i exemplet, det är lite halvvanskligt med vilka parametrar den tycker det ska vara ibland vad det verkar. har man t.ex. -c 3 eller liknande som parameter i ping vill den visst gärna slänga på det som parameter till ssh också
<kodein> varför du nu ska pinga min hemmaserver...
<kodein> ;)
<Coffe> kodein,  !$ klarar jag mig med bra .
<kodein> gott så
<Coffe> är ju std, när någon frågar om en maskin gått ner .. börjar med ping .. sedan ssh
<speedxcore> Hej, tänkte gömma lite saker i en jpg. Såg en tutorial där dom gjorde det med cat. Helt enkelt lade en till fil i slutet på en jpeg, sen styrde filändelsen vilken fil som visades. Är det här en bra idé?
<kodein> "det funkar inte" är väl det man brukar höra, snarare
<speedxcore> letar även efter en bra metod att kryptera enstaka filer
<kodein> det är ju väldigt enkelt att hitta med exempelvis strings om du bara cattar på saker i slutet på binära filer
<speedxcore> kodein: japp
<kodein> gpg är bra för enstaka filer.
<speedxcore> därför ska jag ha kryptering på den filen, som ligger cattad
<speedxcore> bör jag "embedda det" hårdare?  tips?
<kodein> jag skulle nog själv köra nåt steganografiprogram för att göra det lite mer dolt om jag skulle orka steganografi
<speedxcore> ah..
<kodein> typ snowdrop eller outguess eller nåt. du får nog söka lite själv, jag ska på lunch nu :)
<speedxcore> tackar
<Coffe> delhage, har du pillat något med sssd ?  håller på å testar. men jag får de inte att få med sig grupperna.
<Haffe> Är det någon akction här?
 * phnom streakar kanalen.
<phnom> Wooooooooo
<bittin> :D
<Barre> *gäsp*^4
<phnom> ^^
<phnom> Kaffe på deT?
<delhage> Coffe: ja, men inte överdrivet mycket utöver standardkonf i rhel
<nikihr> goddag
<phnom> morrn
<Coffe> delhage, ok, jag får den inte att visa de grupperna jag är med i
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Man har aldrig så tråkigt som när man undviker att göra saker man borde.
<speedxcore> Haffe: prokastrinerar du?
<speedxcore> *prokrastrinerar
<kodein> knepet är väl att hitta nåt som är tråkigare än det som borde göras
<speedxcore> kodein: bra ledarskapstips
<Coffe> så fick till det
<Haffe> speedxcore: Det är jag som har gett honom det en gång i tiden när vi fikade.
<Barre> skall uppgradera (läs installera om) en 9.10 till 11.10 i kväll, något jag bör tänka på?
 * Barre har inte använt unity ännu
<andol> Barre: Xubuntu/Xfce ska du tänka på :)
<HeMan> Barre: ta en kräkpåse
<antii> :D
<Barre> tll min farsa, han är fortfarande sjukt nöjd med 9.10... men på riktigt, är det Xubuntu jag skall slänga in istället?
<antii> nej
<Barre> det var ett uttömande och givande svar ;
<phnom> Barre: introducera honom för unity med en live-session först, och se om han skriker och försöker klösa ögonen ur sig.
<Barre> phnom: bra ide, komemr dock inte ha tid med detta... installerar Xubuntu-desktop om han skriker åt mig =)
<Barre> m.a.o., jag åker dit och installerar unity och konfigurerar upp skiten, om han är missnöjd med GUI så kan jag alltid installera annan desktopmiljö remote
<phnom> Mmmm, den som ändå hade päron som körde ubuntu...
<antii> Barre: :)
<antii> Linux <3
<bittin> phnom, min farmor o farfar körde Kubuntu tills den datorn gav upp
<phnom> Har försökt övertyga fassan om att det är bra för dem, men han tycker det är så kul att hålla på med regcleaner och allt vad det är.
<phnom> DEller ja, antar att han tycker det är kul iaf.
<Haffe> phnom: Är det värt ansträngningen att övertyga dem om något annat?
<Haffe> Jag har gett upp på att få min far att överge windows.
<Haffe> Det är inte värt ansträngningen.
<phnom> Haffe: Nä. Jag gav upp för länge sen.
<Haffe> Det är nog bäst så.
<phnom> Nu skrattar jag bara lite tyst varje gång den krånglar.
<Haffe> Min far har utvecklats till att han måste ha minst två datorer.
<Haffe> En i reserv när huvudmaskinen inte fungerar.
 * Barre är förvirrad och vilse
<Barre> hur i hlvt kollar man md5-summor  i Windows?
<Haffe> Finns den funktionaliteten ens inbyggd?
<phnom> Barre: Man bootar linux?
<Barre> inte vet jag,....
<phnom> vmware!
<Barre> men feckers... skit os
<Haffe> import md5
<Haffe> m = md5.new()
<phnom> Man måste tydligen ladda ner nån suspekt freeware.
<antii> Barre: 3dpart
<antii> D:
<Haffe> phnom: Det är två rader kod i python.
<phnom> Haffe: Ja, suspekt freeware. ;D
<Haffe> :)
<phnom> md5sum finns ju annars för windows också.
<kodein> total commander har md5-summering inbyggt också.
<nikihr> Wohooo nystädat kök
<nikihr> niiice
<nikihr> hur är det nu med spotify, fungerar det under linux utan premium?
<bittin> nikihr, nopes tror icket det
<bittin> Haffe, samma här
<antii> aa
<kodein> nikihr: sist jag testade så funkade det med gratisversionen
<nikihr> kodein: utan wine?
<kodein> ja
<antii> nikihr: jag kör det native
<antii> funkar bra
<nikihr> soft
<kodein> ja, mjukt
<antii> :P
<spixx> gah praktförkyyyld
<kodein> min dag är nu officiellt gjord.
<antii> grattis
<antii> inte min
<kodein> en kollega på en annan avdelning skickade ett massmail. till alla anställda på universitetet.
<Haffe> Var det den elbonska arbetaren?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> det var nån snubbe i norrköping
<kodein> men han la ju iaf abuse-mailen som mottagare också
<phnom> kodein: Såja, det var iaf inte nåt random kristet crap som mailats ut till samtliga listor över elever, som var öppna, så att reply-all gick tillbaka till *alla*
<Haffe> phnom: Varför tillåter er mailserver reply-to-all?
<phnom> Tror inte den gör det vanligtvis, det var en kombination av temporära inställningar och nån som fått tag på adressent ill interna listor.
<kodein> phnom: jag tror jag finns i adresbsoken hos snubben som mailar ut de mailen med.
<phnom> Konverationen gav oss iaf en fin liten sång inspelad av en av mottagarna, som heter "åh gud, jag har fått mail"
<kodein> hittills har iaf folk hållit sig ifrån reply to all på det här mailet.
<nikihr> antii: vad säger du, pizza någonstans här i närheten eller donken i liljeholmen? :P
<kodein> så det fattas väl bara att han skickar ut ännu ett mail där han ber om ursäkt
<antii> nikihr: donken
<antii> såklart
<phnom> credolund </3
<nikihr> antii: ah soft :)
<nikihr> antii: tänkte jag med men sen kom jag att tänka på en calzone med extra ost och majs
<nikihr> muums
<antii> :D...
<nikihr> lättgräddad
<antii> skabb..
<nikihr> :D
<antii> nu var du bara äcklig...
<nikihr> fu :)
<kodein> skattesänkta donken?
<antii> Max.
<kodein> som skänker glädje och som skänker mod?
<nikihr> antii: har du käkat på typ taco stället i liljeholmen?
<nikihr> riktigt fett
<antii> hm?
<nikihr> inne i gallerian
<nikihr> ligger precis vid hm
<antii> :D
<antii> såpass
<antii> bara ätit på subway där
<antii> mmmh.. subawy
<antii> long time no see
<Barre> antii, phnom : bootade linux. Bränning ok... (dumma windows)
<Coffe> läget med Barre  då ?
<Barre> lite förkyld och trött, men annars helt ok, själv då Coffe ?
<Coffe> Barre,  jo slutspurten nu .. ska bli skönt med semester å ta tag i livet sen
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> ngn som ska på FOSS mötet btw?
<kodein> ja, jag kommer vara snubben med regnbågsfärgad propellermössa.
<spixx> kodein: Då blir vi två
<HeMan> spixx: FOSS Sthlm?
<spixx> Jao
<kodein> jag hittade på, förresten.
<kodein> jag kommer inte övervara skeendet
<spixx> :)
<spixx> Ja var ju inte så intressanta saker ;) TOR och ngt mysteriskt hippie sätt för certifikat :P
<spixx> http://www.foss-sthlm.se/jan2012.html
<bittin> spixx, reggad så ja :)
<johanbr> Jag känner igen namnet Daniel Stenberg från nånstans... är det han som skrivit curl?
<bittin> johanbr, ja
<spixx> ändra certifikat / certifiering :P
<bittin> Jag är intresserad av typ TOR
<spixx> bittin: why?
<HeMan> spixx: jag ska dit
<spixx> HeMan: Funderar fortfarande, skulle vilja höra mer om annat än just TOR :(
<Barre> Coffe: ska du ut och resa?
<Coffe> Barre,  tänkte de. :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  när är det ? vill du ha sällis ?
<HeMan> Coffe: 25:e januari, kolla spixx' länk
<Coffe> kollade precis
<HeMan> Coffe: alltid kul med sällis
<Coffe> HeMan,  ska ansöka om att gå
 * Barre funderar också på att gå, men har svårt med logistiken
<spixx> Behövs fler talare :) inte bara om TOR (även om det förvisso är intressant i viss mån)
<Barre> en djupdykning i RAID, SCSI protokoll, latency, och andra härliga datalagringsnötter.. mmm det hade varit nått
<spixx> Nja snarare typ på djupet i pound, httpd och HA lösningar
<spixx> har iofs lite att säga där :P
<spixx> men alla hippies blir väll sura om man kör saker som man inte byggt/kodat själv :P
<spixx> aja cya
<Barre> vilka nötter http://www.dn.se/sthlm/delar-av-sodra-lanken-avstangd
<kodein> derp
<antii> Barre: men helvete
<antii> Barre: ska ju åka den idag
<Barre> antii: sthlm har ju inte världens bästa trafikplanering, detta innebär att ALL trafik i sthlm står still :/
 * Barre gissar
<HeMan> Barre: låter inte så himla FOSS-igt
<HeMan> Barre: men rätt så intressant!
<HeMan> Barre: om du slänger in lite filsystem och klustrade filsystem och sånt så får du gärna prata för min del!
<Barre> HeMan: det var inte så att jag skulle prata, jag vill lyssna :P
<HeMan> Barre: meh!
<Barre> HeMan: i.o.f.s. så har jag fått förfrågan att sammanställa ett whitepaper på jobbet, om det blir så kanske det skulle kunna resultera i ett någorlunda intressant ämne..
<Barre> HeMan: "performance tuning ext4" samt "identify bottlenecks with sar". Vet dock inte om jag kommer ha tid att göra detta... :/
<HeMan> Barre: jag har anmält att jag vill hålla ett föredrag om HPC på FOSS-mötet efter detta
<speedxcore> Vad är FOSS mötet? IRL möte i sthlm?
<HeMan> jo
<speedxcore> HeMan: är allmänheten/undertecknad välkommen?
<HeMan> speedxcore: självklart! http://www.foss-sthlm.se/jan2012.html
<antii> Barre: mm...
<nikihr> antii: fyfan vad mätt jag är nu :)
<antii> nikihr: fi fan
<speedxcore> HeMan: tor ser ju intressant ut
<speedxcore> HeMan: vore spännande att höra någon som är uppdaterad på läget
<HeMan> speedxcore: det brukar bli öl på någon pub efteråt så man har chansen att prata med duktigt FOSS-folk
<speedxcore> Låter kul, jag har inte koll på den gemenskapen. Jag jobbar mest med webbutveckling, dock med fokus på opensource.
<speedxcore> Foss är ju dock grunden till nästan allt intressant som händer idag, så det har med åren ökat mitt intresse.
<amelia> HeMan: då ska jag komma och busvissla. :)
<nikihr> :-)
<amelia> HeMan: eller kanske inte ändå... är ju på min födelsedag ju.. :(
<Barre> som vanligt har jag glömt att bränna alternate, valde standard iställlet... och den fungerar givetvis inte... ingen brännare här, ingen USB-nyckel. Förslag på uppgraderingsmetod för att gå från 9.10 till 11.10?
<Silasle> I update manager 9.10>10.04>10.10>11.04>11.11 ;) Eller så skaffar du ett usbminne
<Barre> blir lite svårt eftersom det inte finns några valida föråd för 9.10, (vad jag vet) men tanken är god ;P
<Silasle> Hmm, är 9.10 så gammalt :p
<Barre> håller tummarna... tjuvstartade uppgradering till 10.04 och kör så det ryker...
<andol> Barre: LÃ¥t grub boota net-installern?
<Silasle> Hmm, jag har en gång installerat xubuntu på en dator utan cd/floppy eller bootbar usb ;)
<Barre> andol: såklart..
 * Barre slår sig för pannan och skäms
<nikihr> någon duktig på vim som vet hur jag binder en knapp så den skriver <%= %> och ställer mig i mitten av taggen redo att skriva?
<haffe> Hallå.
<Philip5> yo
<haffe> En riktigt korkad fråga.
<haffe> Jag vill generera en websida som läser in två variabler från användaren och matar vidare dem till lite skalscript.
<Philip5> vad är 1+1?
<haffe> Philip5: Det beror på i vilket kropp du räknar och vad '+' betecknar för kompositionsregel.
<haffe> Går det att göra med flask?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jo på det första
<haffe> Jag misstänkte det.
<Verendus> Hi I have some problem with my OCZ vertex 2 120gb ssd on my macbook pro 13" 2010 ... Ubuntu can't write to my disk:( Anyone knows how to fix that?
<kodein> hej
<Philip5> Verendus: vad är det för filsystem på diskens partition?
<Verendus> just nu så är det mac os extended journaled
<Philip5> antar att den inte monteras med rw rättigheter
<Philip5> utan bara läs
<Verendus> men har prövat med att bara göra det till free space, fat
<Verendus> hur fixar man det?
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns några begränsningar med att skriva till en sådan
<Philip5> det görs när den monteras
<Philip5> Verendus: skriv mount i en terminal och kolla vad den har monterats med för parametrar
<Verendus> Men hur kommer det sig att både windows och mac kan skriva til den men inte ubuntu?
<Philip5> frågan är inte om den kan utan hur ubuntu valt att montera den som default
<Verendus> ?
<Verendus>  dev disk0s2 on  (hfs, local, journaled)
<Verendus> devfs on dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
<Verendus> map -hosts on net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
<Philip5> då är den inte minterad med rw och kan inte skrivas till
<Verendus> Okej, hur fixar man det?
<Philip5> hur ser din fil /etc/fstab ut?
<Philip5> den styr hur diskar ska monteras
<Verendus> Hur kollar jag det?
<Philip5> titta i den filen
<Verendus> ok
<Verendus> Det står:
<Verendus> IGNORE THIS FILE. This file does nothing, contains no useful data, and might go away in future releases.  Do not depend on this file or its contents.
<Philip5> vet inte om gnome har något grafiskt verktyg för att konfigurera diskar och hur de monteras? jag kör inte gnome själv
<Philip5> kör du ubuntu?
<Verendus> Nej, os x
<Philip5> aha men det är ju ubuntu som har problemet säger du
<Verendus> Precis
<Philip5> då är det ju i ubuntu du ska ändra
<Philip5> inte i os x
<Verendus> Okej och hur gör man det i ubuntu?
<Philip5> som jag skrev
<Verendus> Sorry är inte så himla bra på sånt här :(
<Verendus> Okej så in i etc
<Verendus> och kolla i filen?
<Philip5> kolla med mount hur den monterats i ubuntu när du kör ubuntu och sedan kolla i den där filen
<Verendus> Jodå den dyker upp men kan inte mountas
<Philip5> det är i den filen du ändrar hur den ska montera med bl a skrivrättigheter
<Verendus> kan se den i "finder"
<Verendus> Okej tack, ska testa :)
<Philip5> men du kan läsa filer på den men inte skriva till den disken?
<Verendus> Asså den kan inte mountas när jag försöker gå in på den:/
<Philip5> jag vet faktiskt inte hur bra stöd linux har för just det filsystemet
<Verendus> Okej men ska jag partionera den till fat? eller typ bara free space?
<Philip5> kör inte osx själv
<Philip5> fat är ju rätt kasst men
<Verendus> exfat? är det bättre?
<Philip5> bättre men fat är ju inte så bra direkt. gammalt skit som mest lever kvar för att det är enkelt och kan läsas av det mesta
<Barre> language-pack-sv-base är broken på 10.04, hur installerar jag den äldre versionen? (känner mig som en riktig n00b idag)
<Philip5> Barre: sudo aptitude install language-pack-sv-base=önskad-tillgänglig-paket-version
<Philip5> äldre version måste då finnas tillgänglig som källa
<Philip5> sedan sätta hold på paketet så det inte automatiskt uppdateras
<Philip5> alla packet managers verkar inte respektera hold
<Barre> Philip5: danke....
<Philip5> Barre: såg du vad jag skrev om topic?
<whomee> lill-lördag
<amelia> ops
<amelia>  /nick och /wii gör inte samma sak. :P
<spacebug-> haha
<lag^> amelia: JAg fick plats på cypoint :)
<swecarp> amelia:  nu avslöjade du dig :-)
<amelia> lag^: ah, grattis.
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> amelia: Tack tack :D
<amelia> swecarp: nej, jag klantade mig... det är en annan sak. :P
<swecarp> ok amelia
<madbear> lag^: gz vad ska du gö
<lag^> madbear: Bra fråga :p
<madbear> jaja du ska väl göra nåt som ni gör
<lag^> vi kan privva så kan du få läsa vad han skrev :)
<madbear> alltid du och jag lag^
<lag^> va
<lag^> VA?
<madbear> privvar
<R2D21> Aftonbladet chatt anno 1995
<madbear> haha fyfan den hade man glömt
<lag^> :(
<R2D21> Förlåt paassagen chatt
<madbear> undra om dom drog in på stålar på dom där chatarna
<madbear> precis
<madbear> passagen lär väl ha varit värd en del
<R2D21> köptes senare av?
<spacebug-> finns passagens "skissa & gissa" kvar tro? ;)
<R2D21> HAha lol'
<R2D21> http://chat.passagen.se/
<madbear> en polare till mig raggade upp en brud där eller på spray
<madbear> han e bonde...
<madbear> fan man tror ju inte att någon seriös sitter där
<madbear> men dom bestämde träff efter en halvtimme och ja han åkte till henne samma helg... :P
<R2D21> En av kanalerna heter Spreyexilen får de som saknade sprays chatt. Själv körde man Utfors som modem isp
<R2D21> Jag hittade min sambo på Lunarstorm för fem år sedan 8-)
<madbear> R2D21: hittade man folk där? :S
<madbear> jaja det går väl :P
<R2D21> Jodå .-)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: "Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30"
<Barre> va tyst det är
<amelia> Barre: hehe, du kanske vill ha den utan "" runt. :P
<Barre> doh!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30
<Barre> amelia: du är så petig
<Philip5> Barre: du är så himla l33t
<Philip5> :D
 * phnom behöver vigvatten, ett krucifix och en bibel... Och styrkan att säga "Nej." nästa gång någon ber om att "bara få några buggar fixade.".
<Philip5> Barre: och alla som kommer in här nu kommer ju se att du är op som satt topic ;)
<amelia> Barre: vi måste ju lära dig rätt från början. :)
<Barre> Philip5: rana rama h4x0r!
<Barre> amelia: så är det...
<einand> phnom: vem gjorde buggarna?
<phnom> einand: Jag är faktiskt oskyldig den här gången.
<einand> phnom: ok, rätta andra buggar är inte skoj
<phnom> Nepp, inte ett dugg, speciellt inte när koden ser ut som den här gör... PHP ger en tillräckligt mycket rep för att skjuta sig själv i foten samtidigt som man dränker sig i en bäck.
<haffe> DÃ¥ borde du kunna debitera mycket.
<R2D21> För att köra webbcitrix behöver jag installera en ISA klient på datorn. Hur löses detta enkellt i ubuntu?
<Philip5> R2D21: tror citrix har paket för sånt att installera
<R2D21> Philip5, ja min arbetsgivare har en egen startsida och där bara laggt upp klienten för windows...
<Philip5> R2D21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<R2D21> Philip5, Tackar det skall vi kolla på. Vill egentligen inte köra jobb på mina privata maskiner men va gör man inte för att få in några extra kronor.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-12
<bittin`> Error: bittin is not in the sudoers file. är nog den bästa dissen jag fått av en tjej :D
<bittin`> inte konstigt att man blivit konstig då man är uppvuxen på: http://www.discogs.com/Various-Happy-Hardcore-5/release/171664
<bittin`> http://s.dsimg.com/image/R-171664-1170000915.jpeg *blir sjukligt nostalgisk*
<bittin`> http://open.spotify.com/album/7qoFDj7Kt28gRwgXwEWLp0 :) :) :)
<bittin`> born and raised on this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIkWx_Q-8_Q
<lag^> :\
<bittin`> HAVE YOU EVER FUCKED ON COCAINE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1EIsRKkBcQ
<jolaren> jag försöker ssha in i servern
<jolaren> med xforwarding genom putty
<jolaren> men får
<jolaren> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<Umeaboy> jolaren: Är porten för ssh öppen & är demonen sshd startad i den datorn då?
<nikihr> gokväll
<jolaren> Umeaboy: jo.. så ska det vara
<jolaren> får lite psykbryt
<Umeaboy> jolaren: Har du aktiverat sshd i den dator du sitter vid nu då?
<Umeaboy> Den andra datorn, är den kopplad till en router?
<Umeaboy> Isf, har du ställt in port forward i den?
<jolaren> putty
<Umeaboy> putty är det man ringer med.
<Umeaboy> Det säger inte om sshd körs i din dator.
<Umeaboy> Kan du ansluta till andra datorer via IP-adressen?
<jolaren> vet inte vad jag missar
<jolaren> jag kan ansluta via ssh.. inga problem
<jolaren> jag vill starta -x
<jolaren> i putty
<jolaren> x11 forwarding
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Något i den svarande datorn är inte korrekt inställt.
<jolaren> man kanske ska köra xming ist?
<jolaren> eller menar att tilläga
<jolaren> om man kan köra nautilis -x så är det ju fawking kanon
<johanbr> jolaren, har du en X-server igång i windows?
<jolaren> johanbr: nej nej.. xlauncher använder jag i windows (clienten)
<realubot> Jag ser att itmannen skolkade igår. Det får vi ta upp med LoCo:t.
<lag^> Morrn realubot
<realubot> lag^: Good morning.
<realubot> lag^: Du är uppe tidigt?
<realubot> eller sent?
<realubot> Google SketchUp hade jag inte ens hört talas om. Google har många järn i elden.
<lag^> Sent! Alltid sent.
<realubot> lag^: Det här håller inte lag. Har du gått och blivit en nattsuddare på äldre dar?
<lag^> Jag har alltid varit det realubot
<lag^> alltid!
<itmannen> Goooood moooooorning internet
<spacebug-> morrn
<itmannen> Prisa Gud för alvedon
<itmannen> Fariken vad du drar ifrån .8
<itmannen> :(
<itmannen> Prisa apoteksbolaget stämmer kanske bättre
<itmannen> Nu måste jag tvinga kroppen att åka ut och rasta en hund. Sen blir det hem till slafen igen.
<realubot> lag^: Jaha ja. Jag försöker komma ifrån nattsuddandet. Jag tycker man mår bättre om man har normal dygnsrytm.
<Barre> jolaren: jag antar att du sitter på windows eftersom du kör PuTTY, då måste du installera X på windows (exempelvis cygwin). http://gargamel.nu/2009/08/x11-forwarding-over-ssh-med-cygwin-och-putty/
<Barre> jolaren: ahh... såg att du hade xlauncher
<Barre> jolaren: fast å andra sidan, en notering på xlaunchers hemsida: 11-4-2007 Please note: The version of X packaged with xlauncher is very old now. Please download cygwin's setup.exe and X packages rather than use this package if you have problems.
<phnom> Morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<speedxcore> på tal om x11.. någon som framgångsrikt använder xdmx?
<kodein> lawls
<realubot> "Det finns många miljarder planeter i Vintergatan - och ett stort antal av dem liknar troligen jorden. "
<realubot> You're not alone...
<realubot> "I dag har forskarna bekräftat existensen av över 700 planeter i Vintergatan. Men enligt de nya beräkningarna är det verkliga antalet ofantligt mycket större. Med största sannolikhet finns det minst lika många planeter som stjärnor, det vill säga 100 miljarder, och troligen många fler."
<spixx> alltså
<spixx> om universum är nästan eller oändligt?
<spixx> så MÅSTE ju allt som vi kan och inte kan fantisera existera?
<kodein> det är oändligt expanderande, men dess innehåll är ändligt
<realubot> "Det mest intressanta är dock att det förefaller som om mindre planeter är vanligare än större. Analyserna antyder att kanske en tiondel av stjärnorna, 10 miljarder solar, har planeter som skulle kunna härbärgera någon form av liv. Det kan med andra ord finns enorma mängder himlakroppar som liknar jorden."
<spixx> Så någonstans i ett universum långt långt bort så finns det alltså ljussablar
<spixx> kodein: Jo självklart :) men jag älskar att folk inte tror att det finns liv på andra planeter. För chansen är väll rätt stor: )
<phnom> spixx: rule 34?
<spixx> phnom: på universum :S?
<kodein> spixx: javisst finns det stor sannolikhet för det
<phnom> Ja
<phnom> Tricket är ju att åka snabbare än ljuset så vi kan bekräfta det också. :-)
<spixx> :)
<realubot> Förr visste man inte hur jordens goegrafi såg ut. Att Amerkika fanns e.t.c. Nu vet vi inte om liv finns på annan plats i vår galax. Men om 100-500 år så kanske det är en självklar kunskap.
<realubot> phnom: Och det tricket verkar man ju vara på spåren...
<kodein> det finns mycket som tyder på att det inte bara var vikingarna som hade kontakter med Vinland innan columbus "upptäckte" kontinenten
<haffe> Jahaja.
<haffe> Det är visst morgon igen.
<kodein> och torsdag är det också
<kodein> vilket betyder ärter och punsch
<realubot> kodein: Vilka då?
<kodein> polynesier, t.ex.
<haffe> Jag har en idé.
<haffe> En iller.
<kodein> en frett?
<haffe> Nej.
<Coffe> sitter å läser lite om fencing, har inte anv det innan . tips å råd ?
<spixx> Vad innebär det?
<haffe> Stängsel.
<spixx> duh
<Coffe> lol
<spixx> Gällande fäktning då?
<spixx> därav min fråga :P
<Coffe> nej , HA
<realubot> kodein: Det var ju snack om varifrån polynesierna kom.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<spixx> Coffe: Ah tack :)
<realubot> Det visade sig väl att dom kom västerifrån och inte från öst som man frst trott.
<realubot> *först
<Coffe> nya prosmox har stöd för HA . och kräver då fencing.
<spixx> Coffe: Alltid intressant, what gives? Du behöver ganska tungrott på bakenden innan det krävs?
<spixx> Ahh
<realubot> kodein: http://fof.se/tidning/2005/7/stilla-havet-befolkades-fran-taiwan
<kodein> dsm
<haffe> IV ?
<kodein> väd?
<haffe> DSM
<kodein> mm?
<haffe> MediaMarkt?
<kodein> nein
<realubot> kodein: Glöm aldrig det.
<haffe> Slipp då, ditt motorsågsansikte.
<kodein> :(
<haffe> Nu ska jag gå och ägna mig åt motorsågsjonglering.
<kodein> filma och lägg up på youtube
<haffe> Som en boss.
 * haffe motorsågsjonglerar.
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> delhage: Vill visst inte se motorsågsjonglering.
<jolaren> har inte Google någon egen mailklient utöver gmail offline?
<jolaren> mozilla har ju ThunderBird
<Myrtti> vad menar du?
<Myrtti> du kan använda nästan alla mailklient med gmail...
<HeMan> Morrn!
<jolaren> Myrtti: Ja, det kan man ju.. men gillar mest när Google gjort det själva
<HeMan> en perfekt dag för att lyssna på Nanowar!
<haffe> Och ägna sig åt motorsågsjonglering.
<HeMan> motorsågar av plast, det är ju trots allt Nanowar
<speedxcore> Om man vill skriva ordbehandlingsdokument på liknande sätt som i mediawiki, med automatisk källhänvisning osv. Är det latex som gäller då? Eller kan man rent av använda bara mediawiki till alla rapporter/vetenskapliga dokument?
<Coffe> HeMan, god morgon :)
<Coffe> HeMan, jobbat med fencing devices ?
<jolaren> Vad använder ni för klienter som inte är outlook+
<Myrtti> ha, både är kul, vad jag gjorde när jag skrevde min skolpapprar var att skreva det i MediaWiki först, och när man behövde ge det till läraren, då flyttade jag det till LaTeX
<HeMan> Coffe: typ STONITH-prylar när man kör HA?
<speedxcore> Myrtti: tycker du att word har en chans på dessa verktyg? Ett slags multiuser latex/mediawiki, a la docs vore trevligt.
<Coffe> HeMan, tror jag , försker få grepp om det.. för proxmox anv tekniken från redhat att köra ha
<speedxcore> Myrtti: vad läste du? Är LaTeX krav på högskolor?
 * speedxcore lite ouppdaterad
<kodein> LaTeX är inget krav
<kodein> men det borde vara det. *tycka*
<Myrtti> speedxcore: CS i yrkehögskola
<speedxcore> kodein: tips på multiuser verktyg för LaTeX? om man kunde editera flera samtidigt som i google docs skulle jag bli glad. Eller jag kanske tänker fel
<kodein> okänt. och nu har jag visst möte på riktigt, inte bara på låtsas. :(
<speedxcore> kodein: lycka till
<delhage> LaTeX är ju text så det är bara att använda godtyckligt VCS
<Myrtti> +1
<jolaren> Kan inte förmå mig att betala för Outlook.. och då menar jag självklart att jag inte tänker ladda ner den heller
<jolaren> Ingen som kan tipsa mig?
<Myrtti> delhage: eller de andra multiuser webbaserad editorna, jag har glömnt namnen
<Coffe> delhage,  jag fick ordning på sssd , blir allt lite sugen på att testa rödmössan, verkar ha mycket bra sker för företag.
<delhage> Coffe: vad var problemet?
<Coffe> den hämtade inte grupper från ldap.
<delhage> Myrtti: aldrig använt
<delhage> Coffe: varför inte?
<Coffe> anv Fusiondirector för LDAP och den gör grupperna som posixGroups , och default så letar sssd efter group i des ldap filters
<Myrtti> delhage, speedxcore: Etherpad
<phnom> Mmmm, LaTeX + git
<Myrtti> oj ♥
<Myrtti> låter bra
<speedxcore> delhage: jo men man vill ju gärna att latexen ska "parsas" live också.
<speedxcore> Myrtti: tack, ska kika på
<Myrtti> eller etherpad-lite kanske, jag har inte ens provat den migsjälv
<phnom> speedxcore: Varför det? Man skriver ju litegrann och sen gör en :!ant bygglatex när man vill bygga den :P
<Myrtti> bara hört om det nu i #ubuntu-uk
<phnom> Eller så trycker man bara <F7> eftersom man har bundit det till en key :P
<phnom> Har man en vettig pdf-läsare så läser den ju in pdfen igen när man ändrat i den.
<speedxcore> phnom: vore kul att se layout live, men nog jag som tänker fel..  är LaTeX -noob
<speedxcore> phnom: ah, då hajjar jag
<speedxcore> Myrtti: jag kollade på etherpad nu.. verkar som att google använder det till sin docs
<speedxcore> dom har nämligen köpt upp det och gjort till sitt eget projekt
<speedxcore> vad som däremot är grymt, är att att man verkar kunna hosta etherpad själv.. Mao inget drama att skriva sånt man inte vill att google ska indexera
<Myrtti> ju, men den original etherpad kan man installera själv
<Coffe> vad sägs om 08 lunch snart ?
<speedxcore> är rätt tröttsamt att få reklam baserad på vad man skriver i text dokument.. blir lätt "social bubble" av det
<Myrtti> speedxcore: släppa det under .htpasswd :-P
<speedxcore> tja eller bara ha på lan.
<Myrtti> ju
<Myrtti> VCS är en bra idé också
<realubot> jolaren: Varför måste du använda Outlook?
<Myrtti> git eller svn eller sånt
<speedxcore> tror vi ser en framtid där det blir dyrt att vara "autonom" och oindexerad..
<jolaren> realubot: måste inte.. kör gmail mu
<jolaren> nu
<phnom> git <3
<speedxcore> git för text känns... hmm.. så där
<jolaren> fint med en klient bara
<jolaren> du vet
<realubot> jolaren: Jag använder Evolution som är standard i 11.04.
<phnom> speedxcore: Och dina pythonfiler är inte text?
<realubot> jolaren: Thunderbird är väl ett bra alt.?
<jolaren> realubot: körde det nyss
<jolaren> tycker det är sådär
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> jolaren: Vad är problemet med att köra Gmail i webbläsaren då?
<speedxcore> phnom: jo.
<jolaren> realubot: inga egentligen, ser inte så seriöst ut bara
<realubot> Jag tycker det ser seriöst ut. :)
<speedxcore> phnom: är nog bara jag som är ovan att committa även mer beskrivande textdokument.
<realubot> jolaren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EmailClients
<jolaren> kör windows7 på burken jag pratar om
<realubot> Jaha.
<speedxcore> btw.. ni som är latex ninjor. Kan man få till Ganttscheman och timelines med lite fina "taggar"?
<realubot> jolaren: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-email-clients-windows-7/
<realubot> Postbox kostar stålar.
<realubot> Aha, "Best of all, Postbox Express is completely FREE!"
<realubot> jolaren: http://www.postbox-inc.com/editions
<realubot> An email client is the shit.
<jolaren> :D
<realubot> Omständigt att skriva ut mailen och skicka med brevduva. Mycket bättre med en email-klient.
<t^> äre bara jag eller är mint lite segare ? ^^
<Coffe> larsemil,  till informatione.. kan larsemil  komma till informationen :)
<jolaren> xD
<phnom> "Din mamma väntar här på dig."
<jolaren> hmm.. Jan  8 09:42:03 undin sshd[29649]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=83.239.117.218  user=root
<jolaren> Jan  8 09:42:03 undin sshd[29649]: pam_winbind(sshd:auth): getting password (0x00000388)
<jolaren> Jan  8 09:42:03 undin sshd[29649]: pam_winbind(sshd:auth): pam_get_item returned a password
<jolaren> har en miljon entries
<jolaren> samma
<Coffe> samba låter de som
<antii> jolaren: :$
<spixx> Bahaha :P
<kodein> fffffffff
<kodein> jäkla microsoftuniversitet
<kodein> konstigt nog är oracle den mindre satan
<phnom> Bwahahah
<kodein> och då ska det sägas att det sitter djupt inne att medge det
<jolaren> Coffe: ska jag aktivera samba?
<Coffe> jolaren,  det tror jag inte hjälper
<Kimmen> Någon som kör arch med xfce här?
<antii> #ubuntu-se Kimmen
<antii> PLOX
<Kimmen> "Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet."
<gusnan> Intressant att det blir mer tjaffs när någon nämner en annan linuxdistro än när någon pratar om windows...
<spixx> hmz, vilka av er var det som skulle vara med på FOSS stockholm?
<phnom> Kimmen: Jag kör arch men inte xfce, om det hjälper :P
<HeMan> spixx: jag ska dit
<Kimmen> phnom: synd då det är xfce specifikt problem jag har =/
<gusnan> Kimmen, jag kör Xfce, men inte arch :)
<phnom> Kimmen: Fråga i #xfce då kanske?
<Kimmen> har inte samma problem på en ubuntu maskin med xfce, har samma problem på 2 maskiner med arch och xfce
<Kimmen> får testa #xfce
<spixx> HeMan: Ah, tänkte nog faktiskt delta :) men vill ha mer HA prat! :D
<nikihr> goddag
<Barre> bamsefar: ang. tjuuuuuuuut i serverrummet så är det ingen enhet som finns i våra system. antingen en sms100 eller något beggat/osupportat
<antii> :p
<nikihr> antii: :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Ok :)
<Barre> bamsefar: du har inte sett någn modellbeteckning på den?
<bamsefar> Barre: Nä, tyvärr.
<bamsefar> Barre: Har inte kollat så noga faktiskt.
<bamsefar> Barre: Men snart ska jag bygga raid, då har jag gott om tid att kika. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: spännande
<bamsefar> Mmm
<nikihr> ePax: myyy määän
<nikihr> alltid när jag sätter mig vid datorn så har du precis joinat :)
<ePax> hahaha
<ePax> i can feel you :D
<ePax> usch
<ePax> det där lät ingen bra
<ePax> hahaha
<ePax> i can smell you :D det lät bättre
<Barre> hehehe
<Coffe> undrar vart larsemil  gömt sig :)
<Philip5> Barre: åhh, vilken ovanligt fin topic vi har... måste vara en poet som fått till den ;)
<Barre> Philip5: rätt inställning... jag vet att den är superbra, men är för ödmjuk att säga det själv
<Philip5> Barre: men det står ju iaf vem som är mästaren bakom orden när man joinar kanalen
<Barre> true that
<andol> Barre: Det är du och Mats Rådberg? :P
<Barre> andol: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mats_R%C3%A5dberg ?
<andol> Barre: Japp, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsRdwVExSwg
<Barre> =)
<phnom> humdidum
<andol> screen -r irssikom
<andol> oops
<Barre> :P
<kodein> no KOM for you
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du något trevligt? :)
<phnom> Ingen action här inte...
 * itmannen är mer än nödvändigt dålig
<itmannen> Och inte blir det bättre av att jag måste tvinga ut mig 2 ggr/dag
<itmannen> Men har man tagit på sig något så måste det utföras.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har registrerat frånvaro på dig igår.
<realubot> itmannen: Frånvarorapport är skickad till LoCo:ts disciplinnämnd.
<phnom> Ja jävlar, nu kommer han bli disciplinerad medelst grovsalt och senap!
<cHarNe2> tjena, har lite av ett problem. dock inte ubuntu utan debian. en helt fresh install.
<cHarNe2> när jag ssh'ar till den så ser jag inte vad jag skriver. men den utför det som jag skickar :S
<realubot> cHarNe2: Använder du openssh-server?
<cHarNe2> tror det, eller är det nån annan som kanske följer med i debian?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det var inte bra. Du har nog förstört din dator. Det är bara att slänga den och köpa en ny.
<cHarNe2> what? :P
<realubot> cHarNe2: Skojar med dig. ;)
<cHarNe2> :P
<cHarNe2> kollade, och det är openssh-server senaste versionen
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Så du ser inget säger du?
<cHarNe2> jo, start prompten
<realubot> cHarNe2: Men när du loggar in så ser du att du ansluter och får upp prompten eller?
<cHarNe2> "admin@host"
<realubot> Ok. Men inget av det du skriver?
<cHarNe2> nej
<cHarNe2> om jag trycker på "enter" så får jag bara ett till "user@host" efter den första, men på samma rad
<cHarNe2> clear verkar funka
<realubot> Är du säker på att kommandona du skriver utförs?
<cHarNe2> yes
<cHarNe2> skriver jag "ping 8.8.8.8" kommer det upp på samma rad
<cHarNe2> men bara på första
<cHarNe2> inte kommandot men outputen
<cHarNe2> funkar fint med den skärm som är ansluten direkt
<cHarNe2> aja, får kolla på det senare. måste med tåget nu ;)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det är inte så enkelt att det är samma färg på texten som bakgrunden?
<realubot> Ser du kommandot om du skriver det och sedan markerar texten med musen i Terminalen?
<realubot> utan att trycka Enter menar jag.
<realubot> Äsch, jag vet inte.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag anser att det är en fömildrande omständighet att jag levt i dödsskuggans några dagar.
<itmannen> Har inte ens orkat utfört några ominstall
<realubot> itmannen: Aj då. Är det så illa. Det var inte bra.
<realubot> Tråkigt att höra.
<realubot> Jullol
<Julol> Rille
<realubot> ;)
<Julol> =)
<Julol> ALLAHU AKBAR
<realubot> Mhm.
<phnom> Sigh...
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> god kväll amelia
<jolaren> äh. värt o gå igenom allt med vad konfiguration heter när man fortfarande kan bryta sig ur shellet i winscp
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<amelia> Philip5: hur leker livet?
<Guest12293> nån inne ?
<nikihr> Gokväll
<nikihr> amelia: dissad ;)
<amelia> :(
<amelia> '
<amelia> är ingen som tycker om mig. :(
<nikihr> haha jo då
<nikihr> :)
<amelia> hmm, vad äter man när man är skithungrig kl tjugo i ett på natten?..
<nikihr> bacon och ägg :)
<amelia> har inget av det hemma. :(
<nikihr> vart bor du då? finns det ingen grill? :P
<amelia> nej, de stängde vid 21... donken stängde 23..
<nikihr> okq8?
<nikihr> statoil?
<amelia> förorten...
<nikihr> shell?
<amelia> orka gå ut. det är kallt.
<nikihr> haha ja jag bor i förorten, har shell/7elevel och statoil i närheten
<nikihr> hahaha
<amelia> det har nog jag med..
<nikihr> då får du nog skylla dig själv ;)
<amelia> har dock ingne anning om deras öppettider.
<nikihr> internet! :)
<amelia> typsikt, de stängde vid midnatt.
<amelia> men, det måste finnas något gött hemma som man kan äta.
<lag^> Morrn!
<amelia> morrn lag^
<amelia> lag^: när får du börja på cypoint?
<lag^> vet inte än.. han skulle återkomma med det
<lag^> men ska dit på måndag och skriva under avtal och grejer.. träffa snubben som ska bossa över mig.
<amelia> ok
<amelia> kul :)
<lag^> börjar bli nervös på riktigt nu :<
<lag^> Jag vet att jag oroar mig helt i onödan
<lag^> Kommer sitta granne med en i klassen som är där också
<amelia> alltid skönt att känna någon.
<lag^> Ja det känns lite som en trygghet på något vis. Fast vi kommer inte ens göra samma saker.
<lag^> han fick nätavdelningen, fast vi kommer sitta på varsin sida om ett skrivbord sa han :P
<amelia> okok
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-13
<jolaren> ser att någon tagit sig in i min srv
<jolaren> för två dagar sen
<lag^> it wasn't me!
<nikihr> lag^: vaknade du nyss? :O
<lag^> nä
<nikihr> hehe okey
<lag^> Alltså, jag funderar på att ringa polisen O.o
<jolaren> vad gör jag =
<nikihr> lag^: varför
<jolaren> får lite panik när jag tittar i /auth/Log
<lag^> nikihr: För att jag tror att jag hör en massa gråt
<lag^> men jag är inte helt säker
<nikihr> från huset?
<lag^> Mm
<nikihr> hmm
<jolaren> kan jag se om han kommit åt något viktigt?
<jolaren> ser att han gjort massor
<nikihr> någon som har testat cinnamon?
<amelia> jolaren: du instrallerar om.
<jolaren> amelia: kan jag rädda något?
<jolaren> kan jag se vad han kommit åt=?
<amelia> jolaren: du kan kolla i typ bash_history och sådär. men mycket mer kan du inte se. generellt kan du spara filer, men du bör formatera allt inkl /home och sådär.
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/LeA5e918
<jolaren> eller hur?
<jolaren> men alla filmer och bilder borde jag kunna spara?
<jolaren> fan
<amelia> ja
<amelia> men du bör flytta undan dem till en usb-disk så du kan blåsa allt.
<jolaren> amelia: hittar inget där, kollade sudo -s och som su fast den ligger nog inte " ~/.bash_history " som su?
<jolaren> för där ser jag inget
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Borde väl säga Gonatt Gonatt istället men nå väl... :)
<jolaren> han har döpt sig till steffe och krypterat sin  homefolder
<amelia> jolaren: vilken snubbe..
<nikihr> DrGrov: :)
<nikihr> hemma från bulgarien eller vart du nu var :P
<nikihr> ?
<DrGrov> Ungern menar du säkert. Jo, kom hem redan tidigt men mycket att stå i.
<DrGrov> Hej amelia! :) *kram*
<amelia> hej DrGrov!
<jolaren> hur får jag fram så mkt som möjligt av vad han åstakomit?
<jolaren> ska stänga av servern snart
<jolaren> får panik
<DrGrov> amelia: Hur står det till med dig idag? :)
<amelia> DrGrov: sjuk.. :( själv?
<DrGrov> amelia: Aj då, feber också? :( Bra tack, skaffade mig en svart 64GB Nokia N9a idag
<amelia> jolaren: som sagt, kolla /root/.bash_history där borde du se vad han gjort som root, men risken är väl att han rensat... sen kan det ju eventuellt finnas något av värde i sudo-loggen...
<amelia> iaf om du har den nya loggning..
<jolaren> /root/.bash_history är tom
<nikihr> någon rails utvecklare som vill vara med på mitt lilla projekt? :)
<jolaren> fan, det här innebär att någon kan ha kommit åt hela mitt liv
<jolaren> min mail å allt
<nikihr> sånt är aldrig roligt...
<lag^> :o
<amelia> jolaren: kan trösta dig med att han förmodligen inte varit intresserad av det.
<nikihr> somnade alla?
<nikihr> baah tråkigt
<nikihr> DrGrov: sett nå bra fotboll på senaste då?
<amelia> nikihr: nej, vi pratar hemlisar :D
<madbear_> vafa
<madbear> haha en lärare jag hade förra terminen stängde precis ner sin irc client
<nikihr> mähhh
<madbear> precis så sak det vara
<nikihr> amelia: sånt är tråkigt utan mig...
<nikihr> trodde du tyckte jag var vettig ;)
<amelia> nikihr: hehe.
<amelia> nikihr: så, har du någon hemlis du vill avslöja för oss och resten av internet?
<nikihr> ja, att jag brukar småljuga för min flickvän :)
<nikihr> - när gick du och la dig igår älskling?
<nikihr> - hmm ja inte så sent, vid halv 1 kanske..
<nikihr> :P
<amelia> haha
<nikihr> fattar inte att hon inte vaknar, hon ligger ju precis här
<nikihr> och en stor hemlis, att vi ska flytta ihop nu på heltid i en gemensam lägenhet :) wohoo
<amelia> hehe, hon är väl van..
<nikihr> amelia: hehe, antagligen :)
<amelia> omg, grattis!
<nikihr> tackar :)
<nikihr> känns sjukt bra faktiskt
<amelia> hmm, fredagen den 13:e alltså..
<nikihr> ouu jobbigt, jag som ska dricka alkohol imorgon :/
<Umeaboy> Förbannat!!!! http://www.softwarefreedom.org/blog/2012/jan/12/microsoft-confirms-UEFI-fears-locks-down-ARM/
<Umeaboy> Varför blir man inte överraskad?
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Då behöver du ju inte göra det.
<Umeaboy> Mycket bra.
<Umeaboy> Man ska inte späda på sitt eventuella beroende.
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> <3 en iskall bärs
<madbear> ser ut som en iskall glass med 2 kulor det där
<madbear> :D
<Umeaboy> nikihr: <3 en iskall ICKE-alkoholhaltig dryck.
<Umeaboy> Mycket godare & mycket hälsosammare.
<Umeaboy> Man blir inte dum av det.
<madbear> Umeaboy: så en läsk är mycket nyttigare än en öl?
<Umeaboy> Plus att arresten blir inte fylld en Lördag/Söndag-kväll.
<madbear> skulle inte tro det
<Umeaboy> madbear: Jo.
<Umeaboy> Alkoholen jäser.
<Umeaboy> Om du borstar tänderna så slipper du hål.
<Umeaboy> Då var det löst.
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥!
<Umeaboy> Punkt slut.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: alla blir inte sviniga efter några öl? ;)
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Men det är inte de som SYNS i samhället.
<nikihr> tror nog samhället har bra mycket större problem än alkoholen
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det beror till stor del på alkoholintaget.
<Umeaboy> Titta på appen Brottplats i din telefon så ska du se.
<Umeaboy> Jag kommer alltid att vinna oavsett vad du skrev för den mörka sidan.
<nikihr> om du tror att brott beror på alkohol så får du väl göra det
<nikihr> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Googlea gärna vad belönings-centrum i hjärnan gör.
<jolaren> amelia: hehe
<Umeaboy> Men läs!!!!!
<nikihr> Umeaboy: jag är medveten
<jolaren> amelia: jag vet nu
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Hur gammal är du?
<nikihr> Umeaboy: 21
<nikihr> jag kan så mycket mer än dig om beroenden av alla olika slag ska du veta
<Umeaboy> Och jag är 28 så du ska inte säga så mycket mer. ;)
<Umeaboy> Jasså?
<nikihr> Umeaboy: det tror jag säkert
<Umeaboy> På vilket sätt?
<nikihr> jag har under en lång tid trots min låga ålder hållt på med både det ena och det andra, har lyckats ta mig ut från skiten och dricker endast alkohol och röker tobak i dagensläge.. har pratat med så mycket människor som du aldrig kommer att komma i kontakt med. Så din ålder säger mig inte ett skit
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Varför skryter du om ditt beroende här då?
<Umeaboy> "ouu jobbigt, jag som ska dricka alkohol imorgon :/"
<Umeaboy> "<3 en iskall bärs"
<Umeaboy> Ska jag fortsätta?
<nikihr> har jag gjort det?
<nikihr> mitt beroende av alkohol?
<Umeaboy> Ja, vad skrev du den första meningen för?
<Umeaboy> Som en svar på VAD?
<nikihr> någon nämde något om fredag den 13de
<nikihr> då tänkte jag vara "rolig" och nämna det eftersom att olyckor händer gärna på fyllan och som vissa påstår fredagen den 13de
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Knappast kul läsning hörrö.
<Umeaboy> Jag menade inget illa.
<Umeaboy> Det är är emot är beroende.
<Umeaboy> Inte personerna själva.
<Umeaboy> Det jag är.........skulle det stå.
<Umeaboy> För idag är man så van att missbruket eller rättare sagt BRUKET kommer längre & längre ner i åldrarna & det påverkar alla runt omkring vare sig DE tror det eller ej.,
<nikihr> så amelia tell me some hemlis
<amelia> nikihr: jaså?
<amelia> nikihr: okdå..
<amelia> nikihr: jag tittar på tjejiga tv-serier
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> cougar town?
<nikihr> hihi
<amelia> nej
<amelia> desperate housewives
<amelia> :P
<nikihr> haha det "måste" jag kolla på ibland ;)
<Umeaboy> Och jag tittar på "Våra värsta år". Ja, jag vet att det fokuseras lite väl mycket på öl från Al's sida.
<Umeaboy> Dock så gillar jag hans övriga egenskaper.
<nikihr> amelia: hur orkar du jobba på dagarna?
<nikihr> alltid vid 3-4 är du här
<amelia> nikihr: jag är sjuk och har varit hela veckan så jag sover lite då och då när jag är trött..
<nikihr> ah okey
<jolaren> rensar servern inat
<jolaren> tänkte kanske testa mig på ubuntu tv
<jolaren> det såg fett ut
<nikihr> :)
<jolaren> Sov gott!
<amelia> humdidum
<realubot> God morgon kanalen.
<Barre> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<Philip5> tycker det borde vara lagstadgat att alla skulle få vara hemma när det är fredagen den trettonde som idag så man inte löper större risk att drabbas av otur. för otur händer en ju så klart inte när man är hemma...
<spacebug-> öhm..
<phnom> Morrn
<spixx> Mörrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<spixx> :)
<HeMan> äntligen fredagen den 13:e, http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/fredag-den-13-ingen-olycksdag
 * andol frågade just sin chef om det var några särskilda system han skulle hålla sig borta från idag...
<spixx> hehe :P
<spixx> Jag undviker alla förändringar idag :)
<Coffe> en bra dag med andra ord
<spixx> jao
<andol> Tja, gällande förändringar, etc så gäller ju det iofs rätt generellt för fredagar.
<spixx> :) ja specifikt efter 14:00
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> tja
<spixx> :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  skojar du ?  hittat 3st hackade servers :/
<spixx> :P
<spixx> coffe: c99shell ftw :)
<andol> Coffe: Tja, var väl iofs rätt bra att du hittade dem?
<Coffe> spixx,  va e de ?
<Coffe> andol, ja, men har inte redigt tid
<spixx> Coffe: c99shell? typ php script som joomla brukar husera :) eller rättare sagt moduler till joomla som är lätta att injecera
<Coffe> nej.. så kul är det inte .. utan de verkar ha fått access.. sedan fått root.. å bytt ut ssh så de har sedan fått en massa folks lösenord
<spixx> Coffe: hehe :p
<spixx> Coffe: det råkar inte vara en webserver?
<andol> *ouch*
<spixx> lång länk:
<spixx> http://pastebin.com/search?cx=partner-pub-4339714761096906:1qhz41g8k4m&cof=FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=c99shell&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&sa=Search
<spixx> där har du c99shell
<spixx> tips är att hitat ngn hyggligt unik rad och söka på den i tex webroot då dessa brukar befinna sig där
<andol> Coffe: Variant på Stakkato?
<spixx> Coffe: don't leave us hanging :) är det 1337 haxxors eller bara vanliga joomla haxs :=?
<jolaren> hehe
<derfian> andol: There's only one way to find out: grep knark /usr/bin/ssh
<kodein> är det nu man ger sig den på att få in en patch med "knark" i openSSH?
<Coffe> de har bytt ut sshd
<kodein> ja, det är ju ett vanligt modus operandi
<andol> Ahh
<Coffe> ingen jomla alls..
<Coffe> BF tror jag . någon fan har dåligt lösenord.
 * Julol Slår till realubot med batong i förebyggande syfte
<Julol> Du hittar säkert på nått jävulskap snart så
<realubot> *jullol*
<Julol> Rille dille
<spixx> :P
<jonas_> nån här? =)
<kodein> det är tjugondag knut nu, dags att sluta med julnick.
<Coffe> larsemil, *ping*
<spixx> hmz snö? why?!
<andol> Coffe: Ahh, det är larsemil som har rootat dina servrar? :P
<spixx> andol / coffe: men vem orkar hacka servrar... va ska man med dem till :P
<andol> spixx: Skicka spam, leka ddos, etc? Tycker mig ha hört ett och annat om att det lär finnas en rätt ansenlig svart marknad.
<spixx> andol: Jo, men vem orkar :P?
<andol> spixx: larsemil?
<kodein> andol: majna bitcoins har jag hört var populärt ett tag
<andol> kodein: Jo, har inte Nixon skrivit något om något superdatorcenter nyligen som råkat ut för det?
<kodein> mjo, vill minans det jag med
 * andol funderar på hur mycket han skulle kunna minea med den redundanskapacitet vi har på jobbet :)
<kodein> du ska inte raytrace:a med de cyklarna istället, då?
<Coffe> spixx, undrar vi  med
<Coffe> andol,  nej :)
<Coffe> bästa sätt att kolla md5hash på en fil. mot vad den ska vara enligt paketet ?
<antii> Coffe: md5sum filnamn ?!
<Coffe> antii,  tack
<Coffe> antii,  men jag måste ju även veta vad då orginalet ska vara .. debsums verkar vara liten hjälp
<antii> ah
<Coffe> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Coffe> någon som kör den som kan köra md5sum /usr/bin/ssh
<antii> Dags å uppgradera när 12.04 kommer Coffe ;]?
<Coffe> ja
<antii> snart så.
<andol> Coffe: Alternativt så kan du ju plocka ner 8.04-deb från https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh till en separata dator, och där inspektera checksummor etc.
<Coffe> andol, ja, får testa det.
<bittin> hört att det är disco house kväll här ikväll om man kommer förbi
<Philip5> äntligen kan man ta HELG!!! :D
<spacebug-> nice
<Philip5> yepp
<nikihr> einand: Philip5 :)
<nikihr> synd att det inte är något mer jvm :(
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> nästa år
<nikihr> mjo men det är ju långt kvar :(
<phnom> Mer Java Virtual Machine åt folket!
<einand> nikihr: ?
<andol> phnom: va? :)
<Philip5> nikihr: får trösta sig med handboll i närmaste tiden istället
<einand> handboll, den skiten kommer infektera göteborg nu
<nikihr> haha
<einand> fast inte lika hemskt som gotiacup
<Philip5> nä gothia är nog rätt drygt kan jag tänka miig
<einand> Partille cup, värdens största handbollsturnering. Kommer miljontals små miniatyrmyror till göteborg och skrämmer alla gamla gubbar som mig
<phnom> andol: Ja, jvm.
<einand> våltäckfallen i göteborg ökar med 10,000 procent
<einand> (det är fakta)
<phnom> här nere i söder skjuter vi varandra istället, det rär mer humant.
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> jag som skulle ut ikväll, känner mig lite hängig tror jag stannar hemma
<Philip5> nikihr: samma här, lite retning i halsen och småhängig. hade influensa innan jul så det vore väldigt trist att åka på något igen redan nu
<nikihr> typiskt mig
<nikihr> :P
<jesper-gbg> hur får man tag i package-name för linux mint cinnamon? vill installera det i terminalen :-)
<nikihr> google? :) finns säkert någon repo för det om det är det du är ute efter
<Philip5> jesper-gbg: apt-cache search namn-eller-beskrivnings-ord
<nikihr> Philip5: tror inte cinnamon finns i mints repo
<jesper-gbg> nä verkar inte så
<nikihr> jesper-gbg: cinnamon är jävligt nice
<kodein> nä, nu får det bli helg
<nikihr> jesper-gbg: en googling på 2 sek så hittade jag
<nikihr> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<nikihr> cinnamon-session
<nikihr> heter paketet
<Philip5> var mest att om man har det i ens repo men inte vet namnet så kan man söka så för att få namnet
<nikihr> :)
<Philip5> fast jag vet inte ens vad det är så jag antar att det är något gnomigt
<nikihr> Philip5: jepp det är ett skal kan man säga
<Philip5> kunde alltså lika gärna fått heta lame shell?!?! ;P
<Philip5> när det är för gnome
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> Philip5: jag tröttnade direkt på gnome efter att 3an släpptes
<Philip5> heja kde!
<nikihr> och körde in kde som jag har kört till och från, men alltså jag vet inte om det är min dator eller kde men den är alltid seg för mig
<x_link> nikihr: Vad har du för dator?
<nikihr> x_link: ja den är det inge fel på
<nikihr> minns faktiskt inte vad jag har i den här jobbdatorn
<nikihr> :P
<x_link> nikihr: Okej.
<x_link> Jag kör KDE3 (Kubuntu 8,04) och det fungerar bra för mig iaf.
<x_link> Men är kanske något med just KDE4 då, fråga Philip5 han vet.
<x_link> Han vet mer skulle det stå.
<phnom> Hah, gg. Inte använt koden till accesskortet på ett halvår -> stanna sent, glömt koden -> toaletten är bakom en låst dörr.
<doffe> Vilken fönsterhanterare rekommenderarni till en gammal lappis med 1,2 GHz prolle och 512 mb ram ?
<phnom> i3
<phnom> Men inte för att det är gammal lappis utan för att jag tycker om den :P
<nikihr> xfce
<nikihr> :)
<bittin> awesome
<nikihr> dwm
<phnom> i3i3i3!
<nikihr> hahaha
<doffe> nikihr Misstänkte de :)
<nikihr> doffe: är du gnome användare?
<doffe> Brukar aldrig köra linux på desktops
<nikihr> isåfall ska du definitiv köra xfce
<nikihr> xubuntu rekomenderar ajg
<doffe> Så är väldigt ny när de kommer till de grafiska systemet
<doffe> Yepp har slängt in xubuntu
 * nikihr gives thumbs up
 * phnom approves i3!
<doffe> Dock har jag lite problem med upplösningen. Kan max köra 800x600 men skärmen ska klara av 1024x768
<bittin> doffe, testa med lxrandr
<nikihr> Philip5: vafan nu när jag ställt in mig på att vara hemma, satte mig i soffan och tänkte chilla med min nya bok och ett glas cola.. blev datorn och en bärs istället.. blir väl att dra ut ändå
<doffe> bittin randr är väl bara temp ?
<nikihr> :)
<doffe> Vill ha de perm
<bittin> nikihr, jag sitter ett jobb
<bittin> borde dra hem
<dodel> Hi! I've quite a mastery of the humorous yarn. For example, do any of you know the tale of how cornmeal came to be?
 * phnom sitter och skriver det sista på sin master thesis.
<dodel> Min dator startar automatisk efter jag har stängt av den. Då har den även varit på i flera timmar.
<Philip5> nikihr: bättre att vakna upp apsjuk och bakis imorgon istället?!? ;D
<nikihr> haha nej
<nikihr> får bli hemma ändå
<nikihr> :P
<bittin> jag kom just hem
<realubot> einand: Våldtäkterna ökar självklart inte med 10 000% i Göteborg.
<dodel> Ingen som vet varför min dator startar upp automatiskt?
<realubot> dodel: Startar upp automatiskt?
<realubot> dodel: Den kanske är inställd i BIOS på att starta ett visst klockslag?
<dodel> realubot: Nja, några sekunder efter jag har stängt ned datorn.
<realubot> dodel: Jaha. Konstigt. Händer det i Windows också?
<dodel> realubot: Ja, det händer i Windows. Men den dator sitter jag vid nu. Ska ha den som server. Är lite orolig för just IDE hårddiskarna om dessa håller flera år? Det är förstås mekanik. Jag ska köpa en billig dator för 500 kr. Då får jag exakt ALLT med. Internettkabel, trådlös mus och tangentbord och själva datorn på 1gb ram och 2.4 ghz i cpu och 80 gb hårdiisk SATA. Det dunger för mig då jag är ingen som spelar eller liknande. Dock är den äkta windows x
<dodel> Jag ska inte stänga av datorn.
<nikihr> En grogg på det här då :)
<realubot> dodel: Det kanske är bättre att köpa en netbook för 2000 kr?
<realubot> Den är nog bättre än datorn du funderar på att köpa.
<realubot> dodel: Så datorn som startar automatiskt efter att du har stängt ner den gör det i Windows OCH Linux eller?
<dodel> realubot: Den startar upp när jag har Windows. Men jag ska ändå ha linux på den och aldrig stänga av datorn typ.
<dodel> Eller jo, tror jag ska bygga en liten brytare som bryter vid viss några sekunder.
<dodel> viss x antal timmar menar jaf
<dodel> Det är väll inte något i BIOS?
<realubot> Det går att ställa in att datorn ska starta en viss tid i BIOS ibland. Dock så borde det inte vara orsaken till ditt problem om datorn startar om direkt efter att du har stängt av den.
<realubot> Så om du stänger av datorn genom operativsystemet i Win eller Linux så startar datorn om en kort stund efter att den har stängts av?
<dodel> ja, då startar den. Nu iallafall i Windows.
<dodel> Men kanske har något med överspänningar någostans.
<realubot> dodel: Hur är det i Linux då?
<realubot> Händer samma sak där?
<dodel> realubot: Vet inte. Har inte för mig det.
<dodel> Du tror det är inget med nätaggregatet? Ibland så kan nätaggregatet låta lite t.ex överspränningar vid högtalaren. Men det var förr
<realubot> Hur vet du att det är överspänningar från nätagget som låter i högtalarna?
<dodel> Men hur som helst så tror du att det går att starta upp datorn via BIOS? :)
<dodel> realubot: Ibland så kan det låta lite sprak i högtalarna "Bzzzz"....."bzzzzzz"......."bzzzz". Men det var förr.
<dodel> En annan sak! När datorn är kall så startas den inte upp.
<dodel> Alltså det startas inte upp automatiskt när den är kall.
<dodel> Undra om det är något med ON knappen.
<haffe> Är det ok att fråga om allmän datorhårdvara i den här kanalen?
<dodel> haffe: Ja. Läs vad disskutionsunderlaget handlar om.
<haffe> Min mor funderade på en bärbar.
<haffe> Vi tyckte att Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E520 verkade bra.
<haffe> Är det någon som testat dem?
<dodel> På gammla datorn så har den 766 mb i ram och 80 gb i hårddisk. Tror ni det räcker för att ha Ubuntu som server? Hört att ubuntu drar bara 1 gb i ram igenom att bara stå på.
<nikihr> debian
<realubot> dodel: Att det låter från högtalarna på det sättet brukar bero på att någon skickar ett sms med en mobiltelefon i närheten.
<dodel> varför just debian?
<nikihr> dodel: snabb, enkel, och ren vid installation
<realubot> dodel: Det handlar nog mer om vad du ska ha din server till. 766GB duger säker om servern ska stå och gå på tomgång men om du ska belasta servern så är 766MB ingenting.
<dodel> realubot: Nja, det är över nu, men jag tror ska jag ska kicka lite på startknappen
<dodel> realubot: Jag ska ha apache, python och PHP igång
<dodel> Den ska vara SNABB också
<dodel> brb ca 20 min
<andol> nikihr: Givet en serverinstallation, menar du att det är någon större skillnad i minnesförbrukning på en Debian- kontra en Ubuntumaskin?
<andol> dodel: Hursom så borde det inte vara några problem att köra en Ubuntuserver med apache, python och php, såväl som postfix och openssh, på kanske en gissningsvis kring 250Mb. Det avgörande i sammanhanget är snarare hur många samtida förfrågningar servern ska kunna hantera, hur minneshungriga php/python-skripten är, etc.
<nikihr> andol: nej, menar att debian är mycket "renare" från start.. sånt gillar jag
<andol> nikihr: Pratar vi inte en serverinstallation nu? I sådant fall handlar det väl främst om vilka val man gör vid installation?
<andol> nikihr: Såtillvida jag inte missförståd dig, vilket inte alls är otänkbart. Exempel på renhetsfaktorer?
<nikihr> ja absolut
<nikihr> nej du missförstod mig inte, vet inte hur jag ska förklara.. men jag föredrar ju debian som server framför ubuntu server, tyckte att den inte var lika snabb.
<HeMan> ett tips kan vara att tryck F4 i installations-menyn på server och välja minimal
<HeMan> err, boot-menyn
<realubot> dodel: Här ser du minimikraven för Ubuntu Server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation
<realubot> dodel: Så på pappret räcker det med 766MB RAM för en server som inte belastas hårt.
<haffe> Party Peopel.
<haffe> Party People.
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> ne ska man laga lite käk
<nikihr> potatisgratäng med lövbiff
<nikihr> :)
<amelia> nikihr: gött
<nikihr> jepp
<dodel> realubot: Nu har jag kollat på datorn. Det är en 2.8 ghz och 80 gb sata hdd och 1 gb ram. Går väldigt tyst och fint. Tror jag ska ha den som server, och min gamla dynga som desktop ^ ^
<dodel> Vad är det som brukar låta på en dator? Brukar nättaggregaetet låta?
<andol> dodel: Vad gäller nätagg finns de verkligen på hela skalan, från supertysta till riktiga v8-motorer. I övrigt så är det inte ovanligt att det är fläktar såväl som gamla (mekaniska) hårddiskar vilka ger väsen av sig.
<dodel> Funderar på att bygga en stor och tjock låda som jag lägger datorn i. :)
<andol> Ok, nu när jag tänker efter så är det nog snarare fläktar som finns i V8-utförande.
<dodel> Finns bara ETT problem då. Lådan kommer nog bli varm
<andol> dodel: Klarar du dig på passiv kylning och/eller stora fläktar du kan köra på lågvarv kommer du långt.
<dodel> Jag har IDE hårddisk på den gamla datorn. Två stycken för att vara exakt! Funderar på att koppla ut en hårddisk och bara låta en rulla på.
<dodel> Har bara 64 mb på mitt graffikkort = Ingen fläkkt
<dodel> ckt
<dodel> Går det inte att ställa ned strömförbrukningen på dessa datorer?
<Barre> Philip5: är du medveten om att din dator stänger ner sig själv när du lägger dig för att sova? helt mysko....
<kodein> den har en bra uppfostran
<haffe> Det gör min också.
<haffe> En halvtimme efter att jag har slutat använda den så går den och lägger sig.
<dodel> 1. Ställa ned strömförbrukningen. 2. Dra ner på hastigheten på fläkten. 2. göra så IDE hårddiskarna blir hängandes. 3. Isolera som bara fan. Hur blir det med nätaggregatet då? Går det att tysta ner?
<kodein> stoppa en penna i fläkten, bara ;)
<dodel> Hhhoho! ;) Man kanske kan köra utan fläkt om man nedåtklockar den?
<kodein> nämenliksom, det beror ju lite på vad du har för hårdvara. det finns ju helt passiva kragg, men de ger ju inte samma effektuttag som aktivt kylda kragg
<andol> dodel: Allra tystas blir dock datorn om du helt plockar ur nätagget.
<Philip5> Barre: ehe, vadå? menar du att jag inte kör irssi+screen på någon server som är uppe 24/7?
<andol> dodel: Höjer säkerheten rätt markant också.
<Barre> Philip5: you thing you're a h4x0r!! but you're just a litte boy... with very cold hands...
<Barre> fast på svenska då då...
<dodel> andol: Undra om man kan förlänga kablarna och sedan dra iväg nätagget.
<Philip5> hehe
<dodel> andol: Vadå säkerheten?
<andol> dodel: Åsyftade alltså en dator helt utan nätagg, eller annan strömförsörjning...
<dodel> En fråga till! Jag har en 40 gb håddisk IDE som jag råkade dra ut en pinne på. Ni vet dom där pinnarna som man sticker fast kontakten på. När jag drog ut kontakten så följde det med en kontakt. Går det att löda tillbaka? Eller är det helt kört?
<kodein> hur händig är du med lödkolven är då min följdfråga.
<dodel> Jag är mycket händig. Men jag tolkar det som det är inget avancerat att löda ihop. Trodde det var helt kört med disken :) Det är Win95 på den
<kodein> det är nog hyfsat komplicerat, skulle jag nog säga.
<kodein> men nu vet ju du bättre än oss exakt hur skadan ser ut.
<dodel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HardDiskAnatomy.jpg kodein så ser den ut
<kodein> där ser det ju ut att ha lossnat lite mer än en kontakt.
<dodel> aa, fast det är inte min hårddisk direkt. Det är Wiki
<Kurdistan> snart är 3.2.1 kärnan kan klar. fasiken gamla burkar. tar sådan tid.
<Kurdistan> :) steg 2.
<Kurdistan> vad har hänt med b1 och b2?
<dodel> Går det nedåtklocka en märkesdator Simens?
<Kurdistan> dodel, vad har du för hårdvara?
<dodel> Kurdistan: 1.5 ghz cpu, 766 mb ram
<Kurdistan> dodel, får jag fråga varför du vill klocka ner burken?
<Kurdistan> spara lite batteritid?
<Kurdistan> dodel oftast har nvidia produkter möjlighet göra det med nvclock
<Kurdistan> amd har något liknande minns ej vad det heter
<Kurdistan> intel har jag ingen aning om
<dodel> AMD har jag
<dodel> Kurdistan: För jag ska installera Ubuntu Server på den.
<Kurdistan> dodel, jag hjälpte någon med det för ett bra tag sedan. minns nu inte vad paketen heter. tror dock svaret finns ute på nätet. :P
<johanbr> dodel, "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies" visar vilka frekvenser din cpu har stöd för
<dodel> Måste man ha fläkt om man nedåtklockar?
<johanbr> omöjligt att säga
<dodel> Vad är det som händer när en dator blir för varm? Den hänger väll sig?
<doffe> Har lite problem med en gammal laptop och behöver fåtag på drivrutinen för att kunna köra högre upplösning då den är låst till 800x600 nu. Söker en drivrutin vid namn CyberBlade XP4m32. De handlar om en Toshiba Portage R100
<dodel> Im so happy, im so glad that i got you. I like to thank you and thank you meens giving weed. Weed my little way of saying thanks, Weed for me and yooooooou! - Youtube
<joakim> byobu e ju verkligen underbart. hurra för textbaserade ui:s!
<phnom> \o/
<Kurdistan> phnom, har du fixat ihop egen kärna
<Kurdistan> fasiken jag får massa felmeddelandet
<Kurdistan> trots att jag tweakat går det segar
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nej, men jag har lämnat in min exjobbsrapport, med 12 minuter tillgodo :D
<Kurdistan> haha phnom :).
<phnom> Så nu behöver jag inte göra någonting alls i helgen, förutom att flytta.
<Kurdistan> :( apparmor knasar till det för mig
<Kurdistan> nu har man lärt sig något :)
<phnom> Att inte använda apparmor?
<HeMan> jag lärde mig just -L till grep, mycket användbart!
<haffe> Ska man skratta eller gråta åt det här?
<speedxcore> Någon som kör vmware esxi5?
<phnom> haffe: Bpda, samtidigt.
<haffe> Krav på kunskap i AS400 för ett supportjobb.
<phnom> s/p/Ã¥/
<haffe> Jani, lycka till att hitta mer än de 10 personer ni redan har anställda som ens har sett AS400.
<HeMan> haffe: amelia har en AS400 hemma
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> SÃ¥ det var en av de 10 personerna.
<HeMan> haffe: han som sitter mitt emot mig på Scania är AS/400-hackare
<speedxcore> måste bara fråga. har alla här rackskåp hemma?
<speedxcore> räck upp hand?
<HeMan> och dom är inte anställda på samma ställe
<HeMan> nope, jag kör i stort sett bara virtuella maskiner hemma
<HeMan> en fysisk och en bunt virtuella
<haffe> Jag har ett.
<haffe> Jag gömmer min sprit i det.
<speedxcore> hahaa
<HeMan> hade iofs ett rackskåp hemma när jag var unkis
<speedxcore> jag har inget rack. har en hög med fulpcs dock. ser förjävligt ut
<speedxcore> HeMan: jag är unkis så har massa skrot
<speedxcore> Har förstått att damer är lite oförtjusta i skrot
<haffe> Det beror nog helt på vilka det är.
<speedxcore>  jo det är klart. jag går ändå inte ihop bra med konformister så
<speedxcore> btw, ursäkta om jag störde i IBM nörderi diskussionen
<HeMan> AS400 är riktigt intressanta tycker jag
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt OS'et
<speedxcore> HeMan: verkar som ett exotiskt OS, vad har det för tillämpningar?
<speedxcore> tips på virtualiseringsplattform som klarar dmraid sökes
<Umeaboy> speedxcore: Kompilera Virtualbox från trunk då.
<Umeaboy> Det borde lösa saken.
<Umeaboy> http://www.google.se/#hl=sv&cp=25&gs_id=4r&xhr=t&q=Support+DMRAID+Virtualbox&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&safe=off&site=&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=Support+DMRAID+Virtualbox&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=9b7026003359c620&biw=1278&bih=826
<speedxcore> Umeaboy: tack ska läsa på
<speedxcore> Umeaboy: stör mig på att man måste ha hw raid till så många hypervisors, förstår inte riktigt varför
<Umeaboy> speedxcore: svn co http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk vbox
<Umeaboy> ./autogen.sh
<Umeaboy> ./configure
<Umeaboy> make
<Umeaboy> make install som root.
<Umeaboy> Done.
<speedxcore> Umeaboy: tack
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-14
<arand> checkinstall kan rekommenderas ;)
 * Umeaboy håller med arand.
<Adonai> My email is messenger is open for everyone.Punktmannen/Ruotsinjuha. kultatossut@hotmail.com
<Adonai> And also my friends sami Jeremejevs email also. volvobyggaren@hotmail.com
<Umeaboy> einand: Nu var du inte rättvis.
<Umeaboy> einand: Jag är inte dum mot någon.
<Umeaboy> Jag ställde en fråga.
<Umeaboy> Det var allt jag gjorde.
<Umeaboy> Så du kan avlägsna bannlysningen nu.
<einand> Umeaboy: om du repeterar frågan privat, så kommer jag svara
<dodel> Vem var det?
<einand> dodel: någon spambot?
<Umeaboy> dodel: Vem var VAD?
<Umeaboy> Aha.
<Umeaboy> Du tänkte på Adonai.
<peetra> Hoi, halloj. :)
<peetra> Jag har 5 gig SWAP i använding nu, lite långsamt.....
<peetra> irssi verkar vara i realtod dock. :)
<peetra> men inte chrome webbläsare
<nikihr> Halloou
<lag^> hej nikihr
<nikihr> Hallou
 * nikihr funderar på om det blir ett avsnitt till av sons of anarchy eller sova
<lag^> sova!
<lag^> för det där låter tråkigt :P
<nikihr> nej det är grymt!
<lag^> icke!
<nikihr> hahaha
<lag^> O.o
<speedxcore> vilket monitoring system är mest lämpligt för ubuntu? Nagios? Xymon?
<andol> speedxcore: Hur långt är ett snöre? :) Själv trivs jag dock rätt bra med Nagios.
<andol> speedxcore: Sen det jag iofs inte att just Ubuntu specifikt spelar så stor roll vad gäller valet utav övervakningsverktyg. Möjligtvis ifall man främst kör en *nix- eller en Windowsiljö.
<speedxcore> andol: tack för ditt svar. Jag provar nog med nagios. Har du tips på någon bra guide? Eller är det bara att kolla library.nagios.com?
<andol> speedxcore: Tyvärr inget föreslå på rak arm.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Nu har jag lagt in freenode och ubuntu-se på autojoin när jag startar Irssi. Vad gör man inte för att kanalen ska få mer av realubot?
 * propus like
<realubot> :)
<spacebug-> +1
<spacebug-> nu är det bara att starta irssi i en screen och aldrig disconnecta kvar då, sen är du man ;)
<haffe> Ahah.
<haffe> spacebug-: 'Skaffa fronpage 98, och gör en homepage åt din crew, då är du elite'.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Men det blir inte av på ett tag, tror jag... eller kanske.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det beror på om jag fixar mig en server eller inte.
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Var har ni era screens?
<haffe> Morgon och allt det där.
<realubot> Är det hemligt eller? Var har ni era screens? Vilka servrar? Hyr ni in er eller använder ni en hemmaserver?
<spacebug-> hu?
<spacebug-> kom på min egen dator så klart
<spacebug-> en av mina datorer kanske jag ska säga. Har ju några st
<andol> realubot: Min screen bor på en VPS jag hyr hos http://www.bitfolk.com/.
<realubot> andol: Hur kommer det sig att du hyr in dig just där då?
<realubot> andol: Använder du den för att maskera din ip också då eller?
<spacebug-> sånt använder jag en vpn till
<andol> realubot: Utöver att de håller en generellt god kvälite så uppskattar jag den personliga och flexibla support de tillhandahåller, åtminstone givet att man vet lite själv vad man sysslar med.
<andol> realubot: maskera ip?
<realubot> andol: Ja, VPN?
<realubot> andol: Använda servern som typ relaxx-tjänst?
<realubot> Att du alltid går genom din Virtual Private Server. All utgående nätversktrafik.
<realubot> Det låter lite saftigt att pröjsa 100 kr/månad för att ha screen?
<spacebug-> jag kör irssi i en screen mest för att kunna komma åt irc från vilken dator jag än är
<spacebug-> kör andra saker i screen oxå som jag vill köra i bakgrunden men ändå kunna komma åt. Det är ju det det är till för typ
<realubot> Folding on the move: http://www.techradar.com/news/computing-components/graphics-cards/how-to-make-an-external-laptop-graphics-adaptor-915616
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo. Men var har du din server då? Använder du en hemmaserver eller hyr du in dig någonstans?
<andol> realubot: Händer förvisso att jag slussar trafik genom servern, men då handlar det snarare om att jag sitter på ett oskyddat trådlöst nät än att jag vill dölja min identitet.
<andol> realubot: Misstänker förövrigt att VPS:en ip är lättare att knyta till min identitetet än vad hemmaabonnemanget är.
<andol> realubot: I övrigt så har jag hört rykten att man kan använda en VPS till annat än bara irc-screen och VPN :)
<propus> http://www.onlineregister.com/nvidia/clubsli/art/userpics/SLI-5278.JPG
<propus> stilig kabelsallad :)
<realubot> andol: Jo. Det är klart att det går att använda till annat. Men är det något speciellt du avser eller servertjänster i största allmänhet?
<andol> blandade smågrejjor
<realubot> Vad är det för ett svar?
<realubot> Vad jobbar du med? Jag jobbar med "blandade smågrejjor".
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Ja, ja, strunt samma.
<andol> Det är det oelegant formulerade korta svaret.
<realubot> Här har ni lite info om svenskarnas sökvanor: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/natsurfandet-avslojar-oss_6769105.svd
<realubot> "Varje dag görs uppemot 30 miljoner sökningar på Google Sverige. Eftersom vi söker på ord som intresserar oss går det genom att studera sökordsmönster att se vil- ka trender som råder i samhället. "
<realubot> Facebook, Google, FRA, snart vet dom allt om oss.
<realubot> Mer än vi själva vet.
<realubot> "Svenskarna blir också mer realistiska under processens gång. Man kan säga att man börjar söka på exotiska resmål som Tanzania eller Hawaii men hamnar i grekiska övärlden till slut. "
<realubot> Haha, vilka losers.
<andol> realubot: Är man en loser bara för att man har begränsade tillgångar?
<realubot> Man är en loser för att man inte förstår betydelsen av att ha begränsade tillgångar.
<realubot> Om man vet vilken ekonomi man har och har lite koll på läget så söker man inte efter resor till Hawaii eller Tanzania.
<realubot> Att ha begränsade tillgångar gör ju inte en person till en loser. Då hade ju jag varit en loser. Och det är jag ju inte. Det förstår ju vem som helst.
<spacebug-> realubot: jag har en server hemma men jag kör ingen screen på den
<realubot> spacebug-: Var kör du screenen då? Om du kör en screen?
<spacebug-> på min workstation. Kör ett par screens
<andol> realubot: Kan ju vara så att man befinner sig i gränslandet, och inte har exakt koll på prisnivåerna? Då det dessutom inte är någon större tidskostnad att söka på dessa ytterligare resmål så ser jag heller inte varför det skulle vara något irrationellt att kolla upp dem.
<spacebug-> screen är ju som sagt bara för att köra ett program i bakgrunden inget mer
<realubot> andol: Ja ja. Ta det lugnt. Det var inte så allvarligt menat.
 * realubot misstänker att andol har sökt på resor till Tanzania eller Hawaii.
<realubot> för att till slut boka in en resa till Grekland.
<realubot> :)
<andol> realubot: Stör mig mest på kategoriska uttalanden.
<realubot> andol: Det var ju mest på skämt så häng inte upp ig på det.
<realubot> *dig
<realubot> Klart att folk söker stort för att allteftersom precisera sökfrågorna.
<realubot> Det som är intressant är vilka slutsatser som Google faktiskt kan dra av företagets sökstatisitk. Det är nog inte så lite det.
<realubot> Finns det någon inställning som gör att dockan i Gnome Shell ALLTID är synlig?
<haffe> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<propus> Jepp
<haffe> Jag är lit eförvirrad.
<propus> över?
<haffe> Visst går det att använda kerberos för att kolla om en användare finns i databasen?
<propus> oj.. nu frågar du fel person.. :P
<andol> haffe: Tja, Kerberos om något låter ju som något där det finns gott om folk i KOM med koll.
<Rapha599> Min messenger profil är öppet för alla RuotsinJuha/Punktmannen. min mail. kultatossut@hotmail.com
<Rapha599> Min kompis Sami Jeremejev messenger profil ochså offentlig för alla. hans mail. volvobyggaren@hotmail.com
<realubot> What?
<realubot> "Forskarna på it-företaget IBM har lyckats visa hur man kan bygga en ny typ av minnen för datorer, mobiler och andra elektroniska produkter. De nya minnena är mycket mer effektiva och IBM:s forskare uppger att man med deras teknik får in 100 gånger mer information på samma utrymme som med dagens teknik."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/nya-minnen-ger-100-ganger-battre-kapacitet_6768067.svd
<itmannen> En fråga. Går det att köra 64-bitars på en Intel Core 2 Duo CPU P8400 ?
<itmannen> Borde nog gå iom att det står 2.26 Ghz samt 2.27 Ghz
<itmannen> Eller vad tror ni ?
<realubot> itmannen: Kolla med intels specs om det är en 64-bits prolle?
<realubot> Jag kollar...
<itmannen> Bockar
<realubot> itmannen: http://ark.intel.com/products/35569/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-P8400-%283M-Cache-2_26-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29
<realubot> Instruction Set 64-bit
<realubot> Så svaret är: JA
<itmannen> Jisses vad du är snabb
<realubot> Jag satt och väntade på frågan med specifikationsbladet uppe i en aktiv flik i webbläsaren.
<realubot> Jag gissade rätt på vilken fråga du skulle ställa idag. ;)
<itmannen> Allvar ?
<realubot> Nej. :D
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Jag är dig tack skyldig
<realubot> itmannen: Det kallas google-fu: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=google-fu
<itmannen> DÃ¥ ska jag installera en 64 i en laptop nu . 11.10
<realubot> itmannen: You're welcome.
<realubot> google-fu: ": the ability to quickly answer any given question using internet resources, such as a search engine "
<realubot> itmannen: I wish you luck.
<itmannen> Tackar. Borde inte bli några problem. Du får vetskap senare
<phnom> Oh, yay. http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/01/14/0236244/microsoft-taking-aggressive-steps-against-linux-on-arm
<realubot> peetra: Aj då.
<realubot> phnom: Aj då.
<realubot> peetra: Sorry. Fel.
<realubot> phnom: Fortsättning följer...
<phnom> Du behöver smartare auto-completion :P
<t^> blir väl lag på tunna klienter iaf, bara folk med licens som får ha datorkraft hemma i framtiden :D
<Coffe> Yo
<realubot> phnom: Den är så kass. Den förstår aldrig vilket nick jag tänker på.
<realubot> Coffe: Yo!
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<phnom> Gaaaah, jävla sshfs.
<phnom> Mpste fixa samba...
<haffe> Är det någon som känner för att hjälpa mig lite med det här?
<haffe> Kolla här http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/Ubuntu-11.04-Subversion under 'Set up Trac handling'.
<haffe> Vad är det för conffil som ska redigeras?
<phnom> haffe: http://git-scm.com/
<phnom> haffe: Skulle gissa att det är site filen för den sidan, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default om du vill ha default.
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<bittin> man behöver iofs inte mer än lite amiga moduler och lättöl för att bli glad
<salmiak> amigamoduler räcker långt :-D
<salmiak> några du rekomenderar?
<bittin> just nu lyssnar jag på mantronix and tip - overload
<jolaren> hur osäkert är det att typ kör nfs över nätet?`går det att kryptera något?
<andol> jolaren: NFS är främst något du kör på ett mer eller mindre lokalt nät. Har för mig att det tillsammans med Kerberos går att, utöver autentisering, även få NFS-trafiken krypterad.
<Philip5> jolaren: du kan ju tunnla det
 * andol mumlar även något om AFS...
<jolaren> tackar
<jolaren> förlåt, började läsa direkt när ni skrev
<jolaren> funderar också på att överge Inteno f-nskapet som BBB skickade med.. använt den i ett år nu och varit lika onöjd varje dag
<jolaren> Vem skickar med en router där man inte kan byta ut wpa nyckeln?
<jolaren> bbb
<andol> jolaren: Seriöst, skickar BBB ut boxar där det inte är meningen att man själv ska kunna byta wpa-lösenord?
<Coffe> larsemil,  ping
<jolaren> andol: ja
<jolaren> andol: fick polisen hit för inte så länge sen, exempelvis så kan de ju ha mitt wpa lösenord nu
<jolaren> och sitta utanför min dörr
<jolaren> känns rätt otryggt
<joakim> http://visualidiot.com/articles/photoshop
<joakim> Photoshop för linux! äntligen :P
<t^> lol
<t^> apple hänger ju sig inte vet du inte det ? ;PPPPP
<t^> aldrig vart en krasch på en äppelburk
<joakim> lite underligt bara att man får os x-felmeddelanden
<joakim> men de kanske glömt ändra det bara :)
<t^> jolaren polisen behöver inte ha ditt wpa pass för att veta va du gör ;)
<t^> en liten hint
<t^> hehe
<t^> blev rätt imponerad när polarn berätta om en skumm granne som löst sin "fildelning" genom kontantkort, fick dörren inslagen
<t^> fast det visa sig att han va pedofilish
<t^> nu tycker jag vi snackar linda P istället
<t^> https://www.flashback.org/t1746672
<t^> vem har läst klart tråden ? :D
<einand> jolaren: varför gav du ditt lösenord till polisen?
<jolaren> einand: gav inte ut de, de var här.
<einand> jolaren: varför?
<einand> jolaren: oavsätt, så behöver du inte oroa dig för ditt wpa lösenordet. Dom sitter hos din isp och lyssnar av trafiken
<t^> hehe inte bara polisen som lyssnar på trafik. gavlenet isp t.ex förbehåller sig rätten i avtal att själva gotta sig i trafiken :)
<einand> t^: tror jag förstås mer är automatiserat, typ  spärra torrents m.m.
<t^> bara köpa vpn tunnel i afrika eller något (ej hos alla företag som cia äver osv)
<t^> einand ajo givetvis
<t^> fast dom har ju avtalat sig åt sig rättigheter
<einand> jo
<t^> nästa år kanske dom vill ha rätt till 3 årliga betäckningar av min mor eller nå
<t^> så sjukt känns det
<einand> men är väl rätt bra, då får du ju syskon
<t^> vill inte ha gavlenet isp syskon ;P
<t^> haha
<t^> sket i att bli kund hos dom när dom i klartext uttryckte sig så pass vidrigt i avtalet
<t^> inte ens försöka linda in det ala microsoft/apple stil
<Kurdistan> varför tar folk fel när man påpekar att dom gör något fel? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=62&p=449202#p449202
<einand> Kurdistan: snälla bråka inte med exton han klarar inte någon som helst kritik
<Kurdistan> einand, jag märkte det.
<Kurdistan> han vet inte ens vad han sysslar med tråkigt nog
<Kurdistan> han vägrar inse fakta
<einand> självklart
<Kurdistan> einand, han varnar inte sina användare om man har blob drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> installeras hans egna kärnor och sedan går tillbaks till sina egna
<Kurdistan> kommer det skapa knas för blod drivrutiner för grafikkortet
<Kurdistan> man återgärder det enkelt genom ominstallation av drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> för en nybörjare så kommer det sluta att man hatar linux
<kodein> Kurdistan: försöker du alltså på allvar diskutera med exton?
<Kurdistan> en vanlig ubuntu kärna ska inte ha problem uppgradera/nedgradera i kärna
<Kurdistan> undrar om herr exton ens vet om det
<Kurdistan> undrar om herr exton ens vet om det
<Kurdistan> kodein, :) jag ska låta bli. verkar vara fler som vet vad han går för.
<Kurdistan> det är bara tråkigt att han säljer falsk reklam på sin hemsida
<Kurdistan> det finns alltid folk som kommer tro honom
<einand> Kurdistan: självklart, frågan är bara vad man kan göra åt det
<einand> argumentera mot honom är som att kasta grus mot ett berg
<einand> i värsta fall blir berget till och med större
<Kurdistan> einand, haha är det så illa?
<einand> Kurdistan: det var en affroism
<Kurdistan> först ber han mig testa hans kärna och se om något saknas
<Kurdistan> sedan när jag gör anklagar han mig för skriva strunt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hur går det med ditt kernelbakande?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, bättre än extons :).
<Kurdistan> brb :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så du är kung på alla settings nu när du ska bygga din egen kernel
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp. sedan är ju help till bra hjälp :). om man är osäker.
<Kurdistan> problemet är alla dessa ubuntu patchar som behövs
<Kurdistan> hade det varit debian så hade det inte varit några problem
<Philip5> vilka är det som behövs då?
<Kurdistan> apparmor bland annat
<Kurdistan> vilket för 3.2.1 är experimentell
<Kurdistan> vilket inte är roligast precis
<Philip5> då är den kanske det i ubuntu också? inte sällan är ubuntus patchar backports av saker som finns i nyare kernels eller sånt som är påväg in
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag märkte efteråt att det finns i launchpad för paketen för samtliga apparmor/kärnor
<Kurdistan> som sagt dom är exper.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=62&p=449205#p449205 Philip5 kolla hur exton "ljuger".
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sedan har fånet glömt ureadahead patchar.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och patcharna för kernel 3.1 funkar inte för kernel 3.2.1 eller?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska bara besvara exton förhoppningsvis sista ggr.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nja dessa är inte exakt samma.
<Kurdistan> sedan testa jag aldrig apparmor patchen från 3.1 för 3.2.1
<Kurdistan> mycket möjligt att det kan fungera
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag i alla fall röra på mig. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: patchar kernel 3.2.1 för mig utan problem i alla fall
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nice. :)
<Kurdistan> vi kan kernel diskussionen senare måste göra mig ordning
<Kurdistan> bye
<Philip5> har inte byggt dock men själva patchandet funkar utan klagomål
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> I 11.04 så visar echo $PATH detta: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/kristoffer/android-sdk-linux/tools:/home/kristoffer/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<Umeaboy> Ändå så fungerar inte adb i terminal.
<Umeaboy> Jag la ju in det i .bashrc
<Umeaboy> Längst upp.
<Umeaboy> Så här skrev jag:
<Umeaboy> # Android tools
<Umeaboy> export PATH=${PATH}:~/android-sdk-linux/tools
<Umeaboy> export PATH=${PATH}:~/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<Umeaboy> Det ÄR ju rätt.
<Umeaboy> Mappen ligger ju i min användarmapp.
<Umeaboy> ~/ ska ju betyda samma som /home/kristoffer
<Umeaboy> Korrekt?
<Barre> vilken ldap skall man köra för sin hemmamiljö?
<larsemil> active directory
<Barre> larsemil: du är rolig du..
<Barre> larsemil: var ett tag sen jag såg dig här, allt ok med dig?
<larsemil> Barre: mycket att göra på jobb och hemma. städar ur ett 200kvm stort hus den här veckan
<larsemil> men ikväll blir det lite nördning
<Barre> larsemil: ahh... mitt i flytt
<Barre> Coffe: va dkör du för ldap?
<Coffe> Barre,  openldap
<Coffe> å på det kör jag fusion directory för att hantera den
<Coffe> larsemil,  där är du ju :)
<Coffe> jag har oxå vart orolig
<Barre> Coffe: ok..
<Barre> tackar, fusion directory är.. vadå? ett schema eller adminportal?
<Coffe> Barre,  ska du bara ha hemma,, så kör openldap å typ lap på den
<Coffe> Barre, det typ admin portal då . för att hantera allt.
<Barre> k.. tackar
<Barre> kerberos då?
<Coffe> vet att FAI stöd snart kommer.
<Coffe> det stödjer det inte på ett bra sätt.  men med LDAP + KERBEROS så kör sssd auth på maskinerna för enkel config
<Barre> sssd fungerar bra?
<Coffe> ja, vi är på väg att migrera över till det. då jag har problem med att få pam fungera som jag vill
<Coffe> skönt med ldap är att anv ldap-sudo å sätta rättigheterna på grupp nivå
<larsemil> Coffe: hej. busy week
<Coffe> Barre,  vad är ditt behov ?
<Barre> konsolidera användare, mail-domäner och rättigheter.
<Coffe> det har ju stöd för att sköta config av mail .
<bittin> http://www.interstatefm.com:8000/listen.pls Zyron playing Vinyls :)
<petaspeedbeaver> Har nån nåt tips på hur man kan få stavningskontroll lite här och var? Jag har för mig att jag för länge sedan använt ett program som byggde på Hunspell och som kunde kolla stavning i princip i vilken textruta som helst .. Några tips?
<Umeaboy> Tror jag har gjort något fel när jag följde den här guiden för nu verkar inte repo init -u fungera.
<Umeaboy> binär-filen ligger i ~/bin/ & jag har rättigheterna.
<Umeaboy> rwx.
<Umeaboy> Vad kan man göra för att lösa det?
<Umeaboy> Ingen som vet?
<petaspeedbeaver> Umeaboy, jag såg inte vad som var problemet från början .. vad är du vill göra nu?
<Umeaboy> petaspeedbeaver: Slutprodukten ska bli ett kompilerat Recovery till min Tab.
<Umeaboy> Cyanogenmod 7.
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag vet att CM 9 är på G.
<haffe> Hmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Men det kommer knappast att räknas som stabilt.
<bittin> Jag kör CM 7.1
<Umeaboy> Följer guiden från wiki'n & det görs med Ubuntu i det här fallet.
<haffe> Den här guiden är lite oklar. Är det så att man en uppsättning conf, cgi-bin, htdocs och logs för varje site i apache?
<bittin> tills CM 9 är stabil på mina saker
<Umeaboy> Vad kan jag göra?
<Umeaboy> Systemet verkar inte förstå vad repo är.
<Umeaboy> Det frågar om liknande kommandon.
<Umeaboy> Och som jag sa så har jag gett mig alla behörigheter.
<Umeaboy> Har även provat att ta bort allt & börja om.
<Umeaboy> Utan resultat.
<Umeaboy> bittin: Vad göra man?
<Umeaboy> gör
<bittin> Umeaboy, dunno bara kört CM i 2veckor :p
<Umeaboy> Jag kan inte köra CM som är till ATT-modellen.
<Umeaboy> Den skiljer sig ju lite grann i firmware tror jag.
<Umeaboy> Varför kommer inte alla distributioner för-konfigurerade med allt som behövs för att utveckla?
<Umeaboy> Git för-installerat, repo fungerande som kommando..................
<Julol> Jag kör en sån här LADA o den ryker som fnn, vad kan de bero på?
<Silasle> För att inte många behöver det, och de som behöver vet hur man installerar :)
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det borde finnas ett alternativ i varje installation som installerar alla dev-paket.
<Umeaboy> För den som vill utveckla.
<Umeaboy> Och som dessutom ställer in allt innan man ska börja.
<Umeaboy> Lite grann som ett shell.
<Umeaboy> Det är ju förberett.
<Umeaboy> Det är ju därför man  kan använda busybox.
<Umeaboy> För att utveckla utanför systemet.
<Silasle> Tja, några använder git, några svn, några bzr... Det blir väldigt mycket om alla ska få allt
<Umeaboy> Ja, men alla vet kanske inte på förhand vad man ska göra & en del läser aldrig guider.
<Umeaboy> Tro mig. Har försökt predika om Linux till många, men får mestadels................................. Jag har inte tid eller Jag orkar inte etc........
<Julol> Sen kommer de avgasknallar ibland, lever om en hel del fast de är iofs ganska skoj
<Umeaboy> Julol: http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=sv&source=hp&q=Lada+knall-gas&pbx=1&oq=Lada+knall-gas&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=6242l6242l3l6733l1l1l0l0l0l0l51l51l1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=2c7bbeee1ef40d45&biw=1366&bih=542
<Julol> Rymms många lådor vodka i bagaget också
<Julol> Backen funkar inte ibland så då måste jag dra ihop massa folk som hjälper o lyfta runt bilen
<Julol> Men om någon vill ha skjuts är de bara o säga till, rekomenderar varma kläder för värmen funkar inte i den
<Julol> Tråkig kanal
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Är det läggdags?
<bittin> likgiltigheten är allas död
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * bittin gör stoldansen
<laura_> klarar era datorer av att spela denna på fullskärm på högsta upplösningen på video
<laura_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BQmjYlsV6A&list=PL5BF9E09ECEC8F88F&index=3&feature=plpp_video
<Silasle_> laura_: Ja, men internetanslutningen är inte så förtjust ;)
<laura_> tycker den streamar snabbare på hög kvalitet alternativen
<laura_> de där 360 osv, skitsega
<Silasle_> Det är min uppkoppling som är problemet :p
<Silasle_> 8Mbit=Inte bra för 4k upplsning
<Silasle_> *upplösning
<laura_> vad krävs?
<Silasle_> Bra fråga...
<Julol> Damn, missade dansen :S
<laura_> mina frågor är alltid bra
<Silasle_> laura_: Har du fått Html5 att funka med den filmen?
<laura_> inte testat :)
<Silasle_> Va fn, video info säger ju att det "bara" är 4096*2304 pixlar. Ska inte den korta sidan vara 4k?
<bittin> Nu har jag scannat in och betygsatt alla gamla öl och spritflaskor jag hade hemma: http://iglaset.se/users/4729-bittin :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hockey ikväll?
<Philip5> nope
<Kurdistan> realubot vart har du b1?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vad för skoj hittar du på?
<Kurdistan> något trevligt i din ppa?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> flippar mest på tvn
<Kurdistan> Philip5, något intressant?
<Philip5> inte så
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du patchat din kernel för stöd för apparmor än då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nej. jag har redan två st.
<Kurdistan> gör en ny imorgon :).
<Philip5> två vad?
<Kurdistan> 3.2.1 och 3.1.9
<Philip5> aha, men de är helt vanilla då eller?
<Kurdistan> funderar också ha patchen om batteri-bugg grejen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nää. de har en del patchar, men jag märkte på båda att jag sakna en del viktiga patchar.
<Kurdistan> får jag in dom är jag nöjd.
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-15
<Kurdistan> jag undrar dock om jag ska ta med patchen från kernel.org http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/patch-3.2.1.bz2
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du några specifika patchar du brukar ta med som du kan rekommendera?
<realubot> Kurdistan: b1 skulle installera 11.10. Han verkar ha kört fast i installationen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha gamla vanliga ändå.
<Kurdistan> dvs ominstallation
<realubot> Ja. :D
<amelia> morrn!
<Philip5> brukar och brukar. det beror ju helt på vilken version av kernel man bygger och vad som kommit till. jag har specialbyggt någon kernel på något år för jag inte behövt
<Philip5> amelia: vadå morrn? det är mitt i natten!!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) ja du har monsterburk.
<bittin`> nu minns jag inget mer jag druckit: http://iglaset.se/users/4729-bittin?show=ratings
<Kurdistan> ne nu till sängs. ha det bra alla nattugglor.
<bittin`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPKqDmvOdjs PeppeN är på topp
<lag^> Hej!
<spacebug-> tja
<lag^> Vad händer?
<spacebug-> inte möe
<Julol> lag^: Hej din galosch
<lag^> hej du
<Julol> Läget?
<lag^> jofan
<lag^> själv?
<Julol> De är bra här
<Julol> Vad gör hon
<Julol> ?
<lag^> ingenting
<lag^> grodar mig
<lag^> :<
<Julol> Grodar?
<itmannen> Frid över denna boning
<haffe> Som en fisk.
<itmannen> Nu kanske det lyckas idag.
<itmannen> Lägger 1 kr extra i kollekten
<itmannen> SÃ¥ nu vet ni vart ni har mig ett tsg.
<phnom> Morrn
<fr33r1d3> hej
<MrMind> Hej! Någon som vet vad return true och false har för nytta i php funktioner?
<MrMind> att man t.ex kan retunera värden förstår jag man just true och false, vad har man för nytta av att funktionen retunerar det?
<madbear> jadu
<madbear> väldigt stor nytta :P
<MrMind> du får gärna förklara om du vill!
<madbear> man kan tex ha en funktion som kollar om användarnamnet är reggat
<madbear> om det är reggat så returnerar funktionen true annars false
<MrMind> och om det då är reggat ska funktionen retunera true? men hur
<madbear> ja
<madbear> return true antar jag? :P
<madbear> kan inte syntax för php men det är skitsamma
<MrMind> jo, det stämmer. skulle fortsatt skriva men tryckte fel, hehe.
<haffe> Vad jag har hört så ska PHP vara lager på lager på fulhack.
<madbear> lager på lager fulhack? :P
<Flado> Någon som har tips på hur man ska isolera olika webbplatser(apache2)+php5 på samma server? Har kollat lite på chroot och suphp men verkar lite knivigt att få igång.
<kodein> lxc
<kodein> openvz
<haffe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ceyo0_k9AEw&feature=colike
<kodein> haffe: http://imgur.com/7Xdmv
<haffe> Jo, det är en klassiker.
<haffe> Den ser lite upprörd ut.
<kodein> den tycker nog inte om att vara på bild
<Coffe> en liten JS fråga..  kan man hämta in en sida med GM_xmlhttprequest och sedan getelementbyid på det ?
<kodein> det borde väl gå, ja
<haffe> Jag får en idé.
<Coffe> koden så , jag är helt ny på  JS ..  men om jag hämtar den till remotesidan  så access blir då ? remotesidan.getelementbyid('vad jag letar efter) ?
<stlgera> vet någon varför mitt vanliga nick är "banned" här? kommer inte in i chatten med den.
<t^> du kanske är ett troll ? :)
<stlgera> kanske det
<andol> HeMan, amelia: ^^
<Barre> stlgera: vilket är ditt vanliga nick då?
<stlgera> Geraner
<stlgera> :-)
<stlgera> kommer in på kubuntu-se men inte på ubuntu-se med den.
<Barre> ja, det ligger ett ban på det användarnamnet, sattes för 42 dagar sedan..
<stlgera> den förnyar sig säkert bara...
<stlgera> har inte använd irc på ett år nu första gången jag starta upp min gamla server igen var igår kväll.
<stlgera> men kommer ihåg att jag redan för två år sedan hade problem att komma in på ubuntu-se kanalen.
<stlgera> det fungerade i början, men sen slutade det att fungera och jag hade ett bann på mitt nick som aldrig togs bort. vet ej varför jag fick ban heller.
<stlgera> var knappast här inne heller. bara med irssi igång på servern.
<stlgera> eller är det någon annan som använder samma nick som jag alltid har använd?!
<stlgera> fast det går inte. har ju lösenord skyddad nicknamnet.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/los-angeles-polis-forutser-brott
<stlgera> så jag fattar nada...
<Barre> du har nog rätt att ban uppdaterades för 42 dagar sedan, det är samma tidsstämpel på majoriteten av de bans som ligger här.
<stlgera> samma ban som har varit på mitt nick i två år nu, eller ännu längre. :)
<t^> nice realubot
<t^> här hemma har polisen slutat med signalement
<t^> iaf i sydsverige..
<t^> vart så mkt gnäll här om dagen så nu får vi inte veta hur en våldtäktsman som gått på barn ser ut nere i lund
<realubot> Signalement är farligt. Det kan leda till att man hittar brottslingen vilket leder till massa jobb för polisen. Snubben ska visiteras, köras till stationen, förhöras e.t.c.
<realubot> Enklare utan signalement. Svårare att hitta gärningsmannen.
<stlgera> :)
<t^> ^^
<realubot> Ingen gärningsman - mer tid att äta donuts.
<realubot> ;)
<Philip5> jahapp, vad ska man hitta på nu då
<bittin> Nån som har koll på Android, min facebook syncar inte ner bilderna på mina kontakter :(
<jolaren> bittin: detär ett bråk mellan android och fb
<jolaren> eller google och fb.
<jolaren> inte din telefon det är fel på dvs
<bittin> jolaren, hm okej
<bittin> jolaren, skumt får ner alla kontakter men inga bilder
<t^> fungerar nog med google+ ska du se ;)
<jolaren> bittin: ja, det har att göra med bilderna.. facebook vägrar låta de gå ur cloudet
<bittin> ah :(
<jolaren> och google gav de uppehåll till dag x för inte superlänge sen, sen rycka de persmissionsen
<jolaren> alla väntar..
<bittin> ah
<bittin> t^, jag har knappt ens börjat köra g+ själv :p
<bittin> fick in typ dom 3 kontakterna som hade bilder på twitter dock :p
 * t^ har varken twitter/modeblogg/facebook/g+ :D
<t^> im an outsider
<t^> hehe
<bittin> har g+/facebook och twitter
<bittin> men har nog bara 2 kontakter på G+
<bittin> dom flesta jag känner kör fb :p
<t^> samma här
<t^> tänkerinte någonsinn under någon omständighet skaffa fb
<t^> :DD
<bittin> aja får klara mig utan kontaktbilder om google inte tycker jag ska ha några
<t^> checkat nå forum då eller nå? kanske finns nå überapp
<t^> lovar det fanns kineser på den tiden det gick att googla fram profilbilder som mappa ner hela facebook och gjorde databas :D
<t^> hade själv fundering på det
<bittin> kollade swedroid och hittade nån app men den gjorde typ 75% fel
<t^> :>>>>
<t^> kej
<bittin> går iofs att adda allt manuellt på http://contacts.google.com
<bittin> men det verkar jobbigt
<t^> måste du ha bilder på kontakterna då ?
<t^> isf äre väl nästan skojjigare att trycka upp mobilen i nyllet på dom när dom mår som värst
<bittin> t^, det ser snyggare ut
<t^> aha ;P
<t^> kör standardgränssnitt på min desire hd som är trasig
<t^> försökt reklamera men va så dum och inte kollade upp ägaren utan televaruhuset i uppsala
<t^> lär åka dit för odm har slutat att svara i telefon :D
<t^> vore kul om prisjakt gjorde en lista med namn på alla idioter dom slutat indexera produkter åt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: btw, den där snubben med kärnan. har han inte källkoden tillgänglig gör den han byggt så man kan kolla vad han gjort? det är ju gpl så om han sprider sin kärna så måste han sprida sin källkod
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det inkluderar ju även debianfiler för själva byggandet
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du kan kolla upp det. jag slängde iväg hans kärna och deb-filerna.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hehe, nä men jag tänkte bara på er diskussion. om han inte tillgängligör källkoden så bryter han mot gpl och får inte sprida sin kärna :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, han har skapat en vanilla kärna, men han är för seg/efter för att förstå det.
<Philip5> verkar så
<Kurdistan> det tog en hel runda skriverier för blotta hans okunskap
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men när ska du superpatch din vanilla med apparmor och sånt då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du kan påpeka det för honom. han verkar inte vara den stabilaste personen precis.
<Kurdistan> istället för tacka mig som påpekar brister i hans kärna och hans kunnande går han på attack
<Philip5> tror inte jag orkar engagera mig i det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) min burk tar kernel skapande timmar.
<Kurdistan> jag funderade idag, men sedan dök andra saker upp.
<Philip5> äsch
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vad äsch? jag har en klen burk.
<Philip5> men du ser ju när du patchar om den klagar eller inte och sedan om det finns med i menuconfig men om det sedan funkar eller är en bra patch märks ju när man testar den efter bygget
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du kan skapa åt mig och jag kan säga vad du ska avmarkera under menuconfig :P.
<Philip5> jag har ju 64bit
<Philip5> du 32
<Philip5> så du kan inte använda de jag bakar om jag inte bakar för 32 förstås men varför skulle jag det :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P ja, jag har 64 bitars men kör 32 bitars xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> rätt så onödigt då jag egentligen inte längre använder wine
<Kurdistan> förr installerade jag det bara för spotify
<Philip5> jag kör wine
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du älskar ju bygga. så varför inte bygga kärna åt en snäll :P kurd.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, då bör du veta att wine får bakar för 64-bitars från 32 bitars.
<Kurdistan> sådant brukar regel vara dåligt.
<Kurdistan> precis som flash var förr för 64-bitars.
<Philip5> jo allt wine går i 32bit mode
<Philip5> har det alltid gjort
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) exakt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska du se handboll?
<Philip5> inget hinder på 64bit system
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> borde bli enkel seger eller vad säger du?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad var det mer för patch förutom apparmor som du saknade som strular för dig men senaste vanilla?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) segboll jag skapade ingen vanilla kärna.
<Philip5> finns inga enkla matcher för de enkla matcherna spelar alltid sverige sämre. sverige spelar bäst som underdog
<Philip5> nej men du skrev till honom att han saknade bland annat att patcha apparmor och nåpot annat
<Philip5> aha, ureadahead
<Kurdistan> ja han saknade även ureadahead.
<Kurdistan> därför skrev jag till honom att hans kärnor kommer bli långsammare än standard buntu kärna i buntu miljö
<Kurdistan> jag har testat köra med och utan. stor skillnad.
<Kurdistan> på min burk över 10 sek skillnad i boot-tid.
<MrMind> Hej! Hur syncar man mappar och filer från en dator till en annan automatiskt en gång per dag kanske?
<MrMind> över ssh om det är möjligt
<Barre> MrMind: med rsync
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du sett om det finns något ställe där man har alla pachar i ubuntus kernel separata att hämta?
<Barre> finns säkert andra sätt också
<Silasle> MrMind: Ska du använda dem på båda datorerna eller bara som en backup?
<MrMind> Silasle: på båda
<Barre> ahhh... det var en annan sak
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp jag har. http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/
<Silasle> Ok, rsync funkar säkert fint. Om det  är småfiler så kan du ju använda något dropboxliknande
<Kurdistan> Philip5, samt: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<Kurdistan> båda är rätt så diffusa veta vad som gäller för vilken kärna
<Barre> det kluriga blir dock att hantera konflikter mellan filer
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast där laddas det väl upp förslag och sånt men inte samlat vilka som är i vilken ubuntu kernel
<Kurdistan> Silasle, varför inte ubuntuone?
<Kurdistan> om man ändå kör ubuntu så kommer den med från start
<Kurdistan> mer utrymme än dropbox dessutom
<Kurdistan> Philip5, stämmer nog bra. nej, verkar inte finnas någon riktig samlingsplats.
<Kurdistan> de vettigaste jag fann var på launchpad
<Kurdistan> eller ubuntu package något
<Philip5> Kurdistan: förr tror jag de fanns samlade som i en separat mapp
<Kurdistan> Philip5, stämmer.
<Silasle> Kurdistan: Dropbox har lite fina funktioner, funkar överallt, har en utmärkt androidapp och så vidare. Men det är nog mest en vanesak
<Kurdistan> Silasle, har inte ubuntuone portats till olika os och plattform?
<Kurdistan> jag kör själv dropbox av vanesak
<Silasle> Tror nog att det ska funka på windows nu iallafall
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du kan även ta en titt på patcharna som finns på kernel-ppa
<Kurdistan> Philip5, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Silasle> MrMind: Jag använder rsync för att kopiera från en hårddisk till en annan varje natt. Borde ungefär lika enkelt över ssh/ftp/smb eller vad man vill använda
<Kurdistan> till varje kärna finns även patchar. dock deb filerna är vanilla utan dessa patchar.
<bittin> Är det någon här som kör Latitude?
<Kurdistan> fråga mig inte varför :)
<jolaren> bittin: yup
<bittin> jolaren, får man adda vill ha mer folk o stalka :D
<Silasle> Haha, tänkte på dells latitude-datorer först ;)
<bittin> Silasle, ah jag tänkte på Google Latitude
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara för det ska jag bygga mig en kernel 3.2.1 med apparmor och ureadahead patch :)
<Philip5> bara baka den
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilken fuling du är :P.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska du patcha med drm också?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du kan ta en titt på följande patch: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/
<Kurdistan> pclinuxos kör den som standard. den gör nytta faktiskt.
<Kurdistan> vad tror ni folk om http://www.raspberrypi.org/ ?
<Kurdistan> hit eller flopp?
<MrMind> Silasle: okej, ska se hur jag kan lösa det :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: om det tar så lång tid att bygga kernel för dig så är det väl all anledning att stänga av alla moduler som du inte använder så tar det inte lika lång tid som om du ska bygga allt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag stängde av en hel del moduler.
<Kurdistan> jag har klen burk den är över 4 år.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> samt laptop
<Silasle> MrMind: Ett tipps om du ska köra rsync: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron Då har du löst problemet med att få den att köras automatiskt varje dag :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är inte den där drm grejen bara för sånna med intel-grafik?
<MrMind> Silasle: okej, ska kolla på det!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag tänkte du skulle lägga den på launchpad för alla.
<Silasle> rasperry pi kan väl vara en kul leksak :D Men inte så mycket mer...
<Philip5> jasså det tänkte du
<Kurdistan> men ska du bara bygga till dig själv och mig :P så behövs inte dmr
<Philip5> precis :D
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 för dig lär det nog ta max 30 min.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P när du bygger till mig så kan jag säga vad du kan avmarkera samt vad du kan välja. :) säg till när du kommer till den punkten.
<jolaren> Göö
<jolaren> l
<jolaren> Gick ju bra det där ..
<Julol> SM i in o utloggning ?
<bamsefar> :)
<Philip5> så det kan bli
<Kurdistan> Philip5, passar bra bygga nu. när matchen ändå börjar snart. :)
<Philip5> timme kvar ju så innan dess tycker jag in kernel ska vara klar
<Kurdistan> för mig :) tar det nog ytterligare någon/några h
<Philip5> bygger du nu eller?
<Kurdistan> jepp du fresta mig din jäkel :)
<Kurdistan> nu med saknade patcharna från sist
<Philip5> fick du in patcharna ordentligt?
<Kurdistan> jag har ej börjat ännu
<Kurdistan> packar upp tarball
<Kurdistan> philip blev det problem för dig få in patcharna?
<Philip5> fixade du patch för ureadahead? den kommer ge en rejekt annars
<Kurdistan> nej jag har ej fixat något.
<Philip5> du ser den när du kör den patchen att du får en rejekt
<Philip5> bara att fixa den efteråt
<Kurdistan> hur löste du den?
<Philip5> det ser du när du ser den ;)
<Kurdistan> philip det är bara en patch fil på ureah. om jag ej cyklar.
<Philip5> stämmer
<Philip5> en patch som patchar på flera ställen i kärnans källkod
<Kurdistan> bra då :) är jag med
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag lägga in patcharna
<Kurdistan> hmm bfs patchen lira ingen vidare
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur löste du ureadahead? svaret jag fick när jag la in patchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/805394/
<realubot> Kurdistan: Sitter du här och skryter nu igen? ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha nej. varför skulle jag skryta?
<Kurdistan> jag frågar ju :) Philip5 om vägledning. då är man dålig på skryta om man frågar någon annan om vägledning.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag drar dig i benet bara.
<realubot> Du skryter inte.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: $ uname -a Linux linuxfront 3.2.1 #3 SMP Sun Jan 15 19:20:30 CET 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Philip5> :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5, din fuling.
<Kurdistan> du har ju inte hjälpt mig fixa felet
<Philip5> vilket?
<Philip5> går ju inte helt bra för sverige i handboll just nu
<MrMind>  hej! ingen här som har någon bra idé på php projekt till skolan? får vara vad som helst men gärna mycket php!
<haffe> Distribuerat onlinerollspel?
<realubot> Handboll? Är det den där sporten där man aldrig spelar på mittplan utan bara står och kastar en boll i sidled framför ett mål och sedan kastar bollen mot målet rätt som det är?
<delhage> brottning med boll
<spacebug-> realubot: handboll är för dom som inte fattat att man kan sparka bollen med fötterna ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det där protein viknings grejjen vi körde, vad hette det?
<realubot> "Polisen i Laholm varnar för datorbedragare sedan minst två kvinnor råkat ut för dem. En kvinna blev uppringd och övertalad av en man att, mot betalning, installera ett program som gav mannen full kontroll över hennes dator, skriver Hallandsposten.se. "
<realubot> Se upp!
<realubot> [Spooky]: Folding@home
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok..
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ska du ge dig in i matchen igen?
<spacebug-> det är bra [Spooky]
<spacebug-> vika vika
<[Spooky]> Vet inte om jag ska köra det på Macen eller PCn…
<spacebug-> båda
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vad var det för teamid?
<spacebug-> 210289
<[Spooky]> Så tror den ska vara igång nu får vänta ett tag och se….
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du ser först när du har gjort 100% av en WU. Glöm inte att sätta ditt nick.
<lag^> Hej!
<salmiak> hej lag^
<salmiak> nån som har koll på hur man skriver mount -kommano?
<lag^> mount?
<lag^> har du testat det?
<salmiak> nja inte än....
<lag^> doit :)
<salmiak> om man vill montera (SKRIVSKYDDAT!) en bakupfil man gjort så man kommer åt filerna i den, hur gör man då om man gjorde bakuppen med kommandot  dd if=/dev/sdb5 of=dev_hdb5 bs=64K
<lag^> realubot vet!
<lag^> Annars kanske du hittar något här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<salmiak> jag vill inte riskera att ubuntu börjar ändra senast-accessed-datum och sånt i den. ja det är en NTFS-partition som jag bakupkopierat för några år sen alltså som jag vill kopiera några filer från
<lag^> Jag borde kunna det där känner jag, så jag skäms lite nu :z
<andol> salmiak: sudo mkdir /mnt/backup; sudo mount -o loop,ro /sökväg/till/dev_hdb5 /mnt/backup
<salmiak> andol: aha, tackar
<andol> salmiak: Eventuellt får du även slänga på -t ntfs, även om mount brukar vara rätt bra på att autodetektera filsystem.
<salmiak> ok
<realubot> lag^: Vet vad?
<lag^> realubot: :\ Kolla det som stod innan så får du veta :\
<realubot> lag^: Jaha.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du ska montera med -ro
<realubot> salmiak: Du alltså.
<realubot> spacebug-: Inte du.
 * realubot blänger på tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> *tab
<kodein> tabb*
<realubot> salmiak: För att montera en CD (tror jag): sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<realubot> kodein: Ta det med einand. Han har sagt att tab-knappen ska förkortas tab och inte tabb.
<realubot> salmiak: Om du ska montera en iso-fil och vill ha GUI så testa programmet gmountiso
<kodein> tja, det står tabb i SAOL iaf
<kodein> precis som labb är kort för laboration är tabb kort för tabulator
<realubot> Ok, jag hade rätt och einis fel då.
<realubot> För länge sedan när vi diskuterade det.
<kodein> :)
 * realubot gråtar för att han inte vet hur man monterar med kommandot mount.
<kodein> mount /dev/device /media/monteringspunkt, väl
<realubot> Ja, men alla options?
<realubot> ro, loop m.m.
<kodein> man mount förklarar väl de flesta iaf
<kodein> ro = read only, loop = loop device
<realubot> Jo, men jag orkar inte läsa man-filer nu.
<realubot> Vad betyder loop device? Loopa enheten?
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<kodein> gör så du kan montera en fil som en block device
<salmiak> appropå montering.. om man har en partion som är automatiskt monterad (en partition på en usbhårddisk jag har), kan man med nått snitsigt kommando tillfälligt montera om den partitionen skrivskyddat?
<realubot> kodein: Aha.
<realubot> fil -> filsystem
<salmiak> Alltså så nästa gång man startar datorn blir det som vanligt men just idag får inget ändras på den, inte minsta lilla statusbitt
<realubot> file -> loop device -> block devive -> file system
<realubot> Typ...
<kodein> salmiak: ja, använd mount
<realubot> salmiak: Vad menar du?
<kodein> mount -o remount,ro /dev/partition, typ
<realubot> salmiak: Ok. Nu är jag med. :)
<salmiak> realubot: ja alltså när man stoppar in usbsladden monteras ju partitionerna på den hårddisken, men om man vill vara säker på att den just idag garanterat inte kan skrivas nått till
<salmiak> kodein: aha
<realubot> Det är nästan, men jag säger bara nästan, så man skulle köra man mount och läsa lite.
<salmiak> ok
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är vaken men glor lite på tvg
<Philip5> tv
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kollar på barca.
<salmiak> vaken men hjärnan är inte påslagen då eller ? ;-)
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> :) du kan svara på min sista fråga. för jag är en bra bit in på, den bör bli klar om 1 h.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ctrl + c borde avbryta
<Kurdistan> nu slutar jag se matchen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, exit och sedan fråga den om man ville spara eller ej. tog ej.
<Kurdistan> sedan starta jag menuconfig på nytt
<Kurdistan> och gjorde ändringarna och spara.
<Kurdistan> visst bör det ej vara några probs?
<realubot> Hur får man Terminator att köra mer än ett kommando när man startar Terminator?
<realubot> Jag har: terminator --maximize --layout=cusom --execute irssi
<realubot> Men det öppnar bara irssi och inte top som jag har efter.
<realubot> Samma sak med: temrinator --maximize --layout=custom --command=irssi --command=top
<realubot> Det öppnar bara ett av kommandona.
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 hur ska jag tolka ditt svar? dvs tystnad.
<salmiak> har ingen aning vad terminator är (schwarzenegger?) men kanske kan funka att bara --command="irssi; top"
<salmiak> "den som tiger samtycker" eller? ;-)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<salmiak> dance dance dance dance all the night long
<x_link> =)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det blev knas.
<Kurdistan> ERROR: "perf_guest_get_msrs" [arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko] undefined!
<Kurdistan> WARNING: modpost: Found 28 section mismatch(es).
<Kurdistan> To see full details build your kernel with:
<Kurdistan> 'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'
<Kurdistan> make[2]: *** [__modpost] Fel 1
<Kurdistan> make[1]: *** [modules] Fel 2
<Kurdistan> make: *** [debian/stamp/build/kernel] Fel 2
<Kurdistan> all den tid helt onödan :)
<Kurdistan> nåja nu sängs time.
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-07
<hplc> xfce gav bara 7MB RAM till övers, fluxbox 53MB
<andol> morgens
<Barre> whohoo... äntligen en vanlig måndag igen \o/     :/
<antii> Barre: :)!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Barre: Kom ihåg att ett väl utfört arbete ger en inre tillfredsställelse och är den grund varpå samhället vilar. :P
<Coffe> HeMan:  så har du löst dina inloggningaR ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jajjamen!
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag hänger inte med på vad gassip är eller vad det heter
<HeMan> Coffe: jag har använt gssapi för att använda kerberos-tickets för autenticering
<Coffe> HeMan:  för inloggningar ?
<HeMan> Coffe: vet inte om det går göra mer med det
<HeMan> Coffe: jo
<Coffe> ok, vi anv ju ldap
<Coffe> nej
<Coffe> PAM menar jag
<HeMan> Coffe: för tex web-sidor och adressböcker via ldap från thunderbird
<Coffe> user -> ssssd ->ldap/kerberos
<HeMan> Coffe: jo så gör vi med
<Coffe> HeMan:  kör ni oxå sssd ?
<HeMan> Coffe: men med gssapi används den ticket man checkade ut med sssd för autenticeringen av annat
<HeMan> Coffe: jo
<Coffe> HeMan: ok,
<HeMan> Coffe: men tex när jag sitter hemma så är inte min arbetsstation med i sp's kerberos
<Coffe> körde ju nästan allt mot PAM
<HeMan> Coffe: så där gör jag kinit
<andol> HeMan: Finns det några yubinycklar inblandade i bilden någonstans då? :)
<Coffe> fast det blir bara enklade att få igång detta
<HeMan> Coffe: och sen när jag ssh'ar in på sp så används ticketen
<HeMan> andol: inte än
<Coffe> så kinit körs inte vid inloggning ?
<HeMan> andol: finns lite bokmärken med otp, yubikey och kdc
<Coffe> andol:  jag kan ske testar om jag någonsin får igång mina egna yubi server
<HeMan> Coffe: inte på min arbetsstation hemma
<HeMan> Coffe: där har jag lokala konton
<Coffe> HeMan:  ja kinit är bra
<HeMan> Coffe: har du labbat med sssd och cachande credentials på laptop?
<Coffe> ssh -k för att ta med sig ticket  ? minns inte
<HeMan> Coffe: ssh -K
<Coffe> HeMan:  nej inte direkt .. brukade hänga i sssds gruppens irc
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> Coffe: en av orsakerna till att jag ville få igång sasl var att mobiltelefonen inte har kerberos-stöd
<realubot> God morgon.
<andol> Coffe: Tja, åtminstone så länge man håller sig till två-faktor så börjar jag mer och mer känna att Yubicos servrar är en tillräckligt bra lösning.
<Coffe> andol:  den kunde jag har ville inte ha någon outhouceing
<andol> Fair enough
<Coffe> andol:  men jag fick aldrig igång det.
<Coffe> Någon som hört något om vad som är proplem med sth pop sixxs ?
<larsemil> hörrni.
<larsemil> det här med openvz.
<larsemil> vi kör kvm på alla våra burkar.
<larsemil> borde vi köra openvz istället på t.ex webbserver och databasserver?
<Coffe> jag gillar inte openvz , men jag kan inte säga varför
<larsemil> det är lite av den anledningen vi kört kvm.
<larsemil> ping andol barre HeMan ^^
<andol> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> andol: se ovan
<andol> larsemil: Tja, tycker iofs starkt illa om OpenVZ då man bara har tillgång till den innifrån (typ hyrd VPS). Däremot tycker jag det är en klart elegant lösning för att isolera tjänster, och ändå få lite bättre övergripande koll än när de är helt separt virtualiserade.
<andol> larsemil: ...och när jag säger OpenVZ så menar jag OpenVZ alt LXC, såväl som Jails och Zoner.
<larsemil> vi är nu i fas att byta ut tre hårdvaruburkar i en hall mot en lite biffigare proxmox som ska köra virtuella. Bara vi som kommer att köra burkar och ha kontroll.
<Coffe> larsemil:  testa köra en openvz då ,
<Coffe> men  jag ogillar att jag inte kan ta den å slänga in på en ny maskin om jag så skulle önska
<andol> larsemil: Sätter du upp något nytt så säger min magkänsla att det kan vara värt att undersöka lxc framför openvz.
<larsemil> andol: men lxc har jag ju INGEN som helst koll på. :D
<larsemil> dessutom så vill jag ju köra proxmox
<larsemil> så jag kan synka med klustret i vår hall. inte lagringen men lite annat
 * larsemil sitter förövrigt och skriver lite puppetregler. <3
<Barre> larsemil: jag kör det inte själv, men är tämligen säker på att HeMan nyttjar det för att isolera olika tjänster (men jag kan ha fel)
<larsemil> Barre: du kör bara kvm?
<Barre> larsemil: bara och bara, men det är sant... det gör jag..
<larsemil> vi med. och det är inte så bara.
<larsemil> tänker att det är lätt att ta inkrementala backuper med openvz
<andol> larsemil: Jo, du har ju onekligen smidigare åtkomst till gästens filsystem med OpenVZ.
<Barre> larsemil: backup i all ära och det är ju skönt med en smärtfri och effektiv backup, men det som är absolut viktigast är ju restore. Vid det tillfället så (oftast) är det brottom och då vill man ha en snabb och effektiv restore. Många gånger är backup och restore två sidor på samma mynt...
<andol> Barre: Ähh, läsa tillbaks behöver man ju enbart göra ifall man gjort fel någonstans. Dessutom är jag säker på att larsemil kör RAID :P
<Barre> andol: du har givetvis rätt, backup är för fegisar ;P
<andol> Barre: Dessutom har jag hört att det ska vara bra för själen att gråta lite ibland :-)
<Barre> hahahah
<larsemil> andol: vi kör dagliga backuper och en som sparas en vecka extra. på samtliga maskiner
<HeMan> jag kör lxc
<HeMan> är väl inte helt imponerad över funktion och kvalitet på det
<HeMan> det händer dock mycket där nu så version 0.9 kanske blir bättre
<HeMan> Barre, andol: jag skippar lagring helt och simulerar fram datat i stället
<HeMan> Barre, andol: "Blev ditt data rätt denna gång (Ja/Nej)?"
<andol> HeMan: Jo, antar att det får plats rätt många apor, med tillhörande skrivmaskiner, i de burkar du driftar...
<Barre> HeMan: snyggt
<larsemil> andol: kärleksbrev i pm
<Barre> andol and larsemil, sitting in a tree. K.I.S.S.I.N.G
<larsemil> puppetting snarare.
<andol> Så länge jag får vara Puppet master så...
<MarkusDBX> Funderar på vad som är bästa cpun till en webutvecklingsserver. Utvecklar php, som allt som oftast är enkeltrådat. Många Xeons idag verkar inte ha direkt bra enkeltrådad prestanda. Tips på cpu, eller ska jag tänka om?
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Har du bara en request i taget eller?
<MarkusDBX> Är bara min personliga utvecklingsserver. Så det är oftast drös med snabbexekverade requests, sen 1st stor som dröjer. Jag utvecklar med Drupal, som har en stor request för administrationen.
<MarkusDBX> i dagsläget har jag ofta 100% cpu i kanske 300ms på en kärna, sen idlar dom andra. Givetvis kan jag optimera php-koden (och få ner några ms), men knappast multitråda.
<MarkusDBX> ska tilläggas att om drupal är cachat för vanliga besökare så är det bara några få ms, som går åt för att skicka en sida.
<Dynamit> Hej och hå
<HeMan> luden tå
<HeMan> hmm, vem var det som sa så i orginal?
<HeMan> ah, Svullo
<HeMan> alla likheter mellan mig och Svullo är helt utan avsikt
<Coffe> ja du har ingen hatt
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: låter ju galet att du som ensam användare på en server får den att gå i taket.
<einand> någon här som pluggat på KTH?
<David-A> just nu på tv "Tällberg forum 2012" Kunskapskanalen. nån pratade just om "Internet Sandwich", jag hade inte hört om det förut, hade du?
<einand> David-A: aldrig
<David-A> ingen annan? (innan jag förklarar för einand)
<einand> ser inte så ut, väntar med spänning
<maxjezy> nope
<David-A> jag hörde fel, han sa "Earth Sandwich"
<David-A> på på URplay "UR Samtiden, Tällberg Forum 2012, Människa mot teknik - den hårda verkligheten" http://urplay.se/171536 tidpunkt 17m15s
<David-A> man talar i telefon med en annan person på andra sidan jorden, går omkring med gps tills man är på exakt motsatta punkter på jorden
<David-A> och placerar varsin skiva bröd på marken
<maxjezy> vanligt fenomen?
<bamsefar> David-A: Vafan
<Barre> hahahahahahaha...... helt rätt reaktion: Vafan!
<bamsefar> :)
<David-A> talaren på Tällberg, Alex Steffen, beskrev det som "nördigt", men det förstår jag inte
<Barre> höjden av frustration måste väl vara om den andra parten skulle slänga på en skiva skinka om man är vegiterian... frustrerande
<David-A> talesättet "den som gapar över mycket" får en helt ny innebörd... :)
<Coffe> motfotning är den person som har sin fot på precis motsatta sidan av världen som du har..
<David-A> Coffe: hur vanligt är DET då?
<Coffe> David-A:  ingen aning . men fick frågan i ett spel en gång.
<David-A> jag funderade en gång hur vanligt det är att det är precis exakt på pricken samma tempratur på två motsatta punkter. och sedan precis samma tempratur OCH lufttryck. (det går att fundera ut bara genom att fundera)
<johanbr> David-A: samma temperatur på två motsatta punkter händer faktiskt *alltid*
<johanbr> det kallas Borsuk-Ulams sats
<Coffe> kan man på något sätt kolla ens user vilken umask som gäller för den i shell ? inte kolla i filer ?
<David-A> johanbr: jag vet, och på oändligt många punkter samtidigt, bildande böljande linjer (slingor) över jordytan
<David-A> Coffe: för dej, bara "umask"
<Coffe> haha så simpelt
<johanbr> David-A: aha... matematiker?
<David-A> johanbr: trodde jag var programmerare, men kanske egentligen är matematiker. vem vet?
<johanbr> ovanligt matematisk programmerare, kanske
<realubot> Hallå gubbar.
<einand> realubot: hallå lilla tösen
<realubot> Minst stressiga jobb är jobb som: "– Nyckeln till jobben på listan är att det är roller där man har kontroll över sin dag och jobbar så snabbt man behöver för att vara effektiv. Du har ingen som hänger över sin axel och hetsar. Det finns ingen fysisk risk och ingen är beroende av dig för att rädda sitt liv, säger Tony Lee, publisher på Careercast.com till CNBC."
<realubot> Nå, vad säger ni om det?
<realubot> Professor på universitet toppar listan över minst stressiga kneg.
<einand> vad är poängen?
<HeMan> visst finns det något arkiv-repo för versioner som inte är supportade längre?
 * andol pekar HeMan på http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<HeMan> andol: tackar!
<HeMan> andol: jag provade med det gamla tricket att googla
<HeMan> andol: så klart efter att jag ställt frågan
<andol> Ähh, att fråga Google är så 2012.
<HeMan> tänkte precis så
<realubot> einand: Du ska bli professor.
<realubot> einand: Så du stressar mindre och mår bättre.
<HeMan> Barre: har du kollat på tux3 än?
<realubot> Se så, bli professor!
<einand> realubot: jag känner inte mig direkt stressad
<realubot> einand: Okej. Då så. Skippa professorkneget då.
<HeMan> Barre: mycket intressant läsning på https://lwn.net/Articles/531126/
<realubot> "Antalet migränfall har ökat med tio procent på tio år."
<realubot> "Mer stress och ständig nåbarhet är troliga orsaker till att migrän drabbar allt fler. En ny studie från Norge visar att sjukdomen blir vanligare. "
<realubot> Internet gör er sjuka!
<realubot> Stillasittande farligare än övervikt!
<realubot> Datorer dödar.
<einand> realubot: länka i stället
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/fler-med-migran-av-it-och-stress
<einand> en tt artikel, totalt intesägande
<realubot> einand: Varför totalt inetsägande?
<einand> står ju inte vilken studie det är, när den utfördes
<einand> så finns ju ingen chans att kolla upp om den gått rätt till
<realubot> einand: Du får lite på DN.
<realubot> *lita
<mka> vilkee besta a antivirus för linux ?, ska  gora en usb pendrive med ubuntu som kan fixa win wirus
<David-A> oola/mka: kolla om någon av linux-distrona på denna sida passar http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-av-cd.html
<realubot> Det finns massor av Rescue discs som bygger på Linux.
<realubot> Kasersky, Avir e.t.c.
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_live_CDs#Rescue_and_repair_live_CDs
<realubot> Like this: https://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/rescuedisk
<Barre> HeMan: nope, har inte kikat på tux3 (om jag skall vara ärlig så trodde inte jag de var så aktiva), är det stabilt?
<HeMan> Barre: dom har precis återuppstått
<HeMan> Barre: har bara läst om det än så länge, verkar klart intressant
<Barre> ahh... spännande HeMan, det är väl en av de som var med och skapade ext3? eller...
<HeMan> Barre: mycket möjligt, dom verkar väldigt insatta
<Barre> Phillips... vänta... mste google =)
<Barre> mm.. Phillips had previously created the Htree directory indexing system which eventually became an official feature of ext3.
<Barre> då är frågan om det är tux3 eller btrfs som "vinner" då
<Barre> HeMan: åå.. de verkar skärpta :)   block forking verkar riktigt spännande..
<HeMan> Barre: och att man läser in loggen i minnet när man återmonterar filsystem, riktigt fiffigt!
<Barre> HeMan: och att du har en "write anywhere" log, tillskillnad från EXT3/4
<Barre> men inget att detta betyder någonting om det inte är stabilt och inte gör data korrupt.. eller, kör man dit restore-from-random script bara? ;P
<HeMan> Barre: precis
<N1ghtCrawler> Hej, jag tänkte köra en enkel webbserver och har installerat ubuntu server 12.04 och via tasksel installerat LAMP. Hur säker är den out of the box så att säga. Behöver jag konfigurera UFW osv för att den skall räknas som någorlunda säker?
<gaisten> är den direkt exponerad emot internet så är väl iptables regler att rekommendera
<N1ghtCrawler> Japp, den sitter direkt på nätet. Roa sig lite med iptables då.
<gaisten> http://goo.gl/E1IfL verkar vara lite matnyttigt
<David-A> ufw o gufw använder iptables, räcker det inte att öppna http i gufw?
<N1ghtCrawler> åh, tack. Har googlat lite efter guider och så men alla guider handlar mest om hur man hindrar access från anda ip adresser än sin egen. Eftersom jag är ganska rörlig av mig vill jag ha möjligheten att administrera servern från hela internet. Så de guiderna går ofta bort
<N1ghtCrawler> man skulle ifs kunna blokera hela APNIC och filtrera bort 3/5 av värdens hacker
<realubot> Yo!
<David-A> yo?
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-08
<hplc> höll på att göra en dunder-blunder, glömde att jag var ssh ansluten till en maskin, finns det nåt sätt att använda färger vid prompten som påminner om var man är?
<HeMan> hplc: kolla om inte molly-guard kan hjälpa dig
<HeMan> "This should adequately prevent you from accidental shutdowns and reboots."
<hplc> detta var väl mer av typen "jag är root, jag bestämmer och nu säger jag rasera skiten permanent"....tråkigt nog var det på fel maskin, tur var att det var en maskin som inte förstod kommandot
<HeMan> ah
<HeMan> bästa sättet är om du gör det några gånger på produktionsmaskiner så du lär dig att vara försiktig... :-P
<hplc> är centos ett RH derivat?
<johanbr> hplc: ja, RHEL med alla redhat-logos och liknande borttagna
<hplc> johanbr: RHEL strippat på sina dekaler?, låter som en bra grund för att fixa och trixa med en server?
<johanbr> hplc: jodå, centos är vanligt på servrar
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> alt space funkar inte i chrome
<Peyam> så irriterande att jag fick byta tillbaks till FF
<hplc> det måste reta RH rätt hårt att ha någon som steg-för-steg kopierar funktionaliteten millimeter för millimeter
<hplc> SUSE är nog en sponsor för centos bakom gallerierna med :D
<johanbr> hplc: det är priset man får betala för att bygga sitt system på GPL-kod
<hplc> mjo, fast svenska försvarets brandvägg "Färist" är ju byggt på linux, men inte ett ord om det nånstans
<einand> hplc: trodde det var bsd
<hplc> jag ska inte svära på att jag har rätt, men har för mig det
<hplc> i vilket fall som helst är det nog ingen idé att springa dit och demonstrera för licenser hit och dit :D
<einand> oavsätt, så spelar det nog ingen roll, eftersom jag tror militären är tillräkligt skyddad för att inte få, eller kunna släppa in någon att kolla dom ;)
<hplc> nån som kan dubbelkolla en grej?, paketet psad genererar en massa felmeddelanden, har provat med purge och reinstall, kan nån med 12.04 se om ni får samma svar?, börjar tro att det är en bugg i koden
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Morgens!
<ehlu> Morrn
<HeMan> deltaco säljer färdiga Debian-installationer!
<HeMan> http://www.deltaco.se/products/items/itemid/%28RPI-SD4GB%29/index.aspx
<andol> Trevligt, trevligt
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> HeMan: du hade en rfxcom, tror du man kan låna den för några tester? eller du kanske använder den?
<HeMan> Barre: går bra!
<Barre> HeMan: snabbt, stabilt och jätte jättebra
<Coffe> vad är bästa sättet att få en logg på de ett script skriver ut i console ?
<HeMan> Coffe: är det stdout eller stderr det skriver på?
<Coffe> stdout
<Coffe> vill både se det och ha de loggat
<einand> Coffe: pipa det?
<einand> kommando > logfilen.log ?
<Coffe> einand:  då ser jag ju inte outputen ..
<HeMan> Coffe: | tee logfile
<HeMan> Coffe: dvs kommandot | tee logfilen.log
<Coffe> HeMan:  kan man lägga det i själva filen  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: umm, vilken fil?
<Coffe> jag har en scriptfil .. vill kunna starta den clean  ./script -. och den i sig själv ska skapa sin logfil .
<Coffe> fast ska testa med en wrapper å se om de blir som jag vill
<einand> men, om du gjort scriptfilen, får du väl lägga in funktion i den att logga
<Coffe> jaha är de så enkelt :P
<realubot> Yo!
<einand> realubot: !oY
<Coffe> någon som sett någon info om sesto01
<delhage> nope
<delhage> har vart nere flera dar nu
<Coffe> delhage:  ja , förra gången gick de ut med lite info .. men inget nu
<delhage> jag vet inte ens var jag ska kolla efter info mer än på sixxs.net
<Barre> Coffe, delhage : den är extremt instabil, jag är inte alls imponerad av Availo
 * andol börjar känna sig rätt nöjd med att han redan i fredags tog sig tid att sätta upp en egen IPv6-tunnel genom sin VPS :)
<Coffe> andol:  bra ..  men de hjälper ju inte mig som bara har adress via dom .
<andol> Coffe: Ähh, jag ska väl inte låta sådana detaljer hindra mig från att vara lite smådryg? :-)
<andol> Fast rätt lösning är ju egentligen att våra kära ISP:ar börjar levera riktigt IPv6 i hemmanäten.
<Barre> andol: vilken bra idé!! ge mig ditt root-lösen för din VPS så kan jag också göra det ;P
<HeMan> ring och skrik!
<Coffe> andol:  klart de inte ska hindra dig .. jag känner mig delaktig i din framgång som beta testare av VPN
<Barre> HeMan: har du ringt ock skrikigt?
<einand> kan ingen här sätta upp ett vpn för min ipad, orkar inte själv
<bamsefar> einand: Visst
<andol> Barre: Går inte lika bra att jag ger dig en framslumpad root-lösenordslikande textsträng? :)
<andol> Barre: Alternativt så låter du HeMan slumpa fram den. Har hört att han och slumpen står på god fot med varandra.
<Barre> andol: HeMan har alla lösen i hela världen samt alla framtida lösen som alla någonsin kommer att välja i sin /dev/random     jag har kollat i min /dev/random men har ännu inte hittat rätt
<andol> Barre: Ähh, då är det ju bättre att välja godtyckligt irrationellt tal, och bläddra bland dess decimaler. Däremot är det ju fullt möjligt att /dev/random aldrig kläcker ur sig mer än ett lösenord.
<einand> Barre: vet inte om ditt påstånde är rätt, om kvantum maskinerna blir mera populära
<Barre> einand: det är inget påstående, det är ett faktum. HeMan's /dev/random är magisk. Det är anledningen till att han inte har hårddiskar överhuvudtaget. Han spar allt i /dev/null och tar fram det ur /dev/random....
<HeMan> det krävs iofs några tusen cores för det, men det har jag ju gott om!
<einand> Barre: aha, ungefär som när jag använder md5 för att packa filer
<Barre> för mig räcker det med tre cores..... one core to rule them all, one core to find them. One core to bring them all and in the random bind them...
<Barre> Coffe: så, nu startar min pi med alla tjänster som behövs automagiskt och x10 pryttlarna fungerar som de skall. Nu skall jag bara installera dem på vettiga ställen samt låna en rfxcom från HeMan och testa om det är något att ha...
<HeMan> Barre: är du bara hemma och lökar dig?
<Coffe> rfxcom  ?
<Barre> HeMan: nope.... jag sitter på en utbildninging just nu och när det är "marketing" så "jobbar" jag på riktigt
<Barre> Coffe: en radiotransiver för styrning av andra pryttlar än x10 devices
<HeMan> Coffe: för att prata 433 MHz med tex Nexa-prylar och termometrar och annat spännande
<HeMan> Coffe: den kan tex läsa av Weber's grilltermometer
<Barre> även x10 motion detecors kör på samma frekvens
<HeMan> Coffe: så man kan vara på andra sidan jorden och se hur varmt det är i köttet hemma!
<Barre> vilket är skjukt viktigt om man behöver göra en riktigt god earth sandwish
<Coffe> HeMan:  okety är det itne därför man gör ett webgui eller en telefon app för att kolla av ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jepp!
<HeMan> Coffe: men ssh och screen funkar också
<HeMan> Coffe: lite nördigare!
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag har en usb ansluten moj till min så jag via bash styrde mina lampor
<HeMan> Coffe: denna är usb-ansluten men pratar radio med prylarna man vill styra
<HeMan> Coffe: eller läsa av
<Barre> vilket är det jag skall testa
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag tror min pratar via elen med dom .. fast den har en antenn .. men tror det är för fjärrkontrelleran
<HeMan> Coffe: det kanske är X10, liknande det Barre kör?
<Coffe> x10 + ipv6 , vilken fröjd
<Coffe> ja det är x10 HeMan
<HeMan> jag har iofs en 1-wire-usb-dongel med, ska koda ihop något till den med
<Coffe> Barre:  bara säga till om du vill låna socklar uttag och fjärr
<HeMan> plugwise verkar rätt trevliga då dom kan mäta hur mycket ström man drar
<Barre> Coffe: x10 går att köra både över 433mhz och elnätet, rörelsedeckarna kör via radio. Därför finns det antenner på en del eluttag, för att brygga elnätet och radionätet
<Coffe> Barre: aitght
<HeMan> kollegan har plugwise men han har inte hittat specar så han kan inte använda dom från linux
<Coffe> bara lära java å göra en app
<Barre> men x10 är gammalt och rent ut sagt dåligt =)    min lampa vid min sängplats tänds nästan varje gång värmepumpen slår på p.g.a. spikar på elnätet... *suck* jag kopplade ur den 02:50 inatt :/
<Barre> Coffe: jag behöver inte låna några x10 prylar, jag har sjukt mycket x10 i kartonger i källaren. Tack ändå..
<Barre> jag är sugen på z-wave dock
<Coffe> Barre: då kanske man får åna av dig då om man skulle behöva nån gång
<Barre> Coffe: säkert, om jag inte hittar användningsområde för pryttlarna
<Coffe> Barre:  lär du göra ..
<Coffe> HeMan:  Barre lunch snarT ?
<HeMan> Coffe: definitivt!
<Barre> Coffe, HeMan: lunch äter jag varje dag, så varför inte tillsammans?
<delhage> varje dag? lyxlirare
<Barre> HeMan: är du hemma ikväll? OM jag skule "orka" drämma förbi dig och låna rfxcom?
<Barre> delhage: svälter du på dagarna eller?
<delhage> mm
<Barre> stackars delhage
<Barre> jaha... och nu behöver jag lära mig göra en android-app... enklaste sättet? behöver göra lite knappar och köra lite xmlrpc.. plz advice
<Coffe> Barre:  hittar du en bra guide.. dela med dig :)
<Coffe> när man kör sin raspberry som xbmc,,  så har de ju tagit bort stödet för xbmcremote appen.. någon som hittat någon bra ersättare ?
<johanbr> Coffe: va? varför då?
<johanbr> använd webinterface istället, kanske
<johanbr> eller en riktig fjärrkontroll
<Coffe> johanbr:  har oftast telefonen med mig , nr 2, har ingen fjärr till min monitor.
<Coffe> webinterfacet suger drule
<Coffe> Music Pump XBMC Remote ska tydligen fungera.. får man testa..  btw
<Coffe> HeMan:  Barre har kört pulseaudio out  via dlna till min pi..
<Barre> Coffe: har jag väl inte gjort
<Coffe> glömde ett komma
<Barre> :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  Barre , FYI  jag har kört pulseaudio out  via dlna till min pi..
<Barre> kewl
<Coffe> hemgång
<gaisten> Barre: vad ska du göra med android och rfxcom? :)
<realubot> Oy!
<einand> realubot: !yO
<realubot> einand: Duktigt.
<realubot> Duktig einand.
 * realubot ger einand lite godis och klappar honom på huvudet.
<madbear> tjenna
<maxjezy> jo tjenis
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hästkrafter" avsnitt 5, SVT2 18:50-19:00. om en riktigt vacker Volvo fr 1929 och dess ägare
<Barre> gaisten: hemautomatisering, styra lampor och sånt skit
<gaisten> Barre: har skrivit en liten app för tellstick om du vill kika
<Barre> gaisten: nej, kör lite x10 mha domotiga+heyu på en pi och ville testa lite med rfxcom
<Barre> gaisten: och så tänkte jag göra (om jag orkar) en android app som kan styra skiten
<gaisten> ok
<gaisten> min snackar tcp med min server som bara kör tdtools kommandon iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: madbear Yo!
<realubot> Får ni några barn gjorda eller?
<maxjezy> ikväll kanske
<realubot> "Unga norska vuxna som inte dricker alkohol är en problemgrupp, konstaterar en läkarstudie publicerad i Tidskrift for den norske Legeforening. De har högre dödlighet, är ensamma i högre grad och har större behov av sociala insatser än andra grupper. De har också ett mindre utvecklat sexliv än andra grupper av unga vuxna."
<realubot> Tur att alkoholen räddar ungdomarna.
<realubot> maxjezy: Använd alkohol så ökar chansen.
<calle> Hej SItter med en helt ny dator med Ubuntu installerat men den kraschar och säger att den saknar filer och avslutar sedan med att"This is not a genuien Ubuntu package". Vad skall jag göra?
<David-A> calle: hur installerade du? (cd/dvd/usb/wubi) vad? (i386/amd64/desktop/server/10.04/12.04/12.10) laddat ner från var?
<calle> Den var förinstallerad på datorn när man köpte den
<calle> är tyvärr en noob när det handlar om sånt här:)
<David-A> ny el begagnad?
<calle> ny från Dustin, ville gärna sitta och fixa med det ikväll
<calle> men jag får väl höra av mig till dem imorgon och så får de fixa det
<andol> calle: Ofan, kan man köpa datorer med förinstallerad Ubuntu på från Dustin?
<David-A> om det inte är dual boot (windows + ubuntu) i den, så skulle du kunna installera om ubuntu, men då måste du ha en dator där du kan ladda ner en ny ubuntu och bränna till cd/dvd el usb.
<calle> Har faktiskt en Win8-skiva liggande men jag hade tänkt att se vad Ubuntu var för något innan jag bytte. Vet dock inte hur jag kommer in och startar igång denna skiva
<calle> Det är förövrigt denna jag köpte : http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010659897/dell-optiplex-7010-sff-ci5-3-4-8gb-500-without-os/
<maxjezy> haha, bäst länk!
<David-A> calle: jag tror det är svårt att fixa det som är på hårddisken om vi inte vet vad det är, och vad som saknas. det enklaste borde vara att installera ubuntu på nytt.
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010659897/dell-optiplex-7010-sff-ci5-3-4-8gb-500-without-os/
<calle> ok, tror att jag tar kontakt med dustin imorgon då, är ju trots allt på-plats-service
<realubot> calle: Jag hade ominstallerat systemet. Vem vill ha ett förinstallerat system?
<calle> är man inte så duktig på det så kan det vara skönt med något förinstallerat
<realubot> calle: Det kan ju finnas backdoors och allt möjligt i en dator med förinstallerat system. Eller är det en helt ny dator med Ubuntu?
<maxjezy> ja, installera windows 8!
<calle> det är en helt ny dator
<David-A> calle: "påplatsservice" låter som lyx, menar du att du får hem en ingengör på köpet, som med riktigt dyra stereos?
<realubot> calle: Okej. Så Dustin säljer Ubuntu-datorer? Har du en länk till datorn i Dustins webbutik?
<calle> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010659897/dell-optiplex-7010-sff-ci5-3-4-8gb-500-without-os/
<realubot> calle: Eller om du läser på etiketten på datorn vad det är för dator?
<maxjezy> äre bara jag som ser att dustin inte räknar ubuntu som ett os?
<calle> behövde en mindre dator men ok med kraft för att kunna spela litegrann
<realubot> calle: Men vad är det för tillverkare och modellnummer då?
<maxjezy> finns det trådlös HDMI?
<maxjezy> realubot, ser du inte länken?
<calle> verkar inte så
<maxjezy> dell optiplex 7010
<realubot> maxjezy: Oj, missade länken. Tack.
<realubot> calle: När du startade datorn, installerades Ubuntu då eller kom du direkt in i Skrivbordet?
<realubot> calle: Jag undrar om du har installerat systemet eller om det är någon annan som ha gjort det. Alltså, startade Ubuntu-installationen eller installerade du det på egen hand?
<calle> den började med att installera men stannade på slutet och påstod att det saknades filer
<calle> det är Ubuntu 11.10
<realubot> calle: Okej. Jag föreslår att du tankar ner en Ubuntu-iso-fil 12.04 eller 12.10 från ubuntu.com och installerar själv.
<maxjezy> nästan 2 år gammalt ubuntu :)
<realubot> calle: Du kan välja att installera Ubuntu på "entire disk".
<realubot> calle: Du har inte Windows på datorn.
<calle> Den är levererad med "enbart" Ubuntu
<realubot> calle: Ja, exakt.
<realubot> calle: Därför riskerar du inte att förlora Windows om du installerar Ubuntu på hela hårddisken på nytt från en ny, fräsch Ubuntu-iso-fil från ubuntu.com.
<realubot> calle: Har du ett USB-minne eller möjlighet att bränna en DVD-skiva?
<David-A> calle: Ubuntu 11.10 slutar supportas (säkerhetsuppdateringar etc) april 2013, så tycker du kan ladda ner och installera en senare ubuntu.
<calle> har en dvd skiva som jag skulle kunna lägga det på
<realubot> calle: 11.10 gå ut april 2013 så jag hade installerat 12.10 (eller 12.04).
<calle> ok
<David-A> calle: en tom cd eller dvd går lika bra, men tom cd är ju billigare
<realubot> calle: Eller om du har ett USB-minne på några GB så är det nästan bättre så slipper du slösa skiva (+ att risken för fel är mindre).
<calle> Absolut, vet någon hur stor filen är
<realubot> calle: Efter april 2013 så släpps inga säkerhetsuppdateringar till 11.10 så ett sådant system vill man ju inte ha på en ny dator.
<calle> ser det själv,734 MB
<calle> nej då verkar det vettigt att ha det senaste istället
<realubot> calle: Det räcker att ditt USB-minne är 2 GB eller mer. Det kanske t.o.m. fungerar med ett på 1 GB.
<realubot> calle: Se till att du tar 64-bitars-versionen av Ubuntu.
<calle> hur tvingar man datorn att starta från USBminnet?
<realubot> Eller det kanske är samma iso-fil numera?
<calle> laddar för fullt (64)
<maxjezy> calle, i bios, eller typ f2 eller något vid start
<maxjezy> beror på dator
<realubot> calle: Har du någon dator att skapa iso-filen på då?
<realubot> calle: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<realubot> Om du använder Windows på den datorn.
<calle> jag sitter på min laptop nu med VIsta
<calle> bättre än inget :)
<maxjezy> varför kör du inte in windows 8 på den?
<maxjezy> du har ju windows 8 skiva
<calle> får inte ingång booten
<maxjezy> näe, vaffaen, ja ska sluta nu... jag ensam kan inte förmå mänskligheten att sluta hata sig själv.
<realubot> calle: Okej, men då kan du använda guiden för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne med Ubuntu 12.04 eller 12.10.
<calle> realubot: skall läsa igenom den, tack för hjälpen
<realubot> calle: Sedan stoppar du in USB-minnet i datorn (inte i munnen) och startar datorn, tryck F12 (F2?) för att få upp en boot-meny och välj att starta från USB-minnet.
<calle> :)
<realubot> calle: Tänk på att du bör ha ett lösenord på minst 10 tecken, inga riktiga ord, namn, födelsedatum e.t.c.
<maxjezy> realubot, det spelar ingen roll om det är ord eller inte, bara det är långt.
<maxjezy> bättre med ett långt lösen med ord än lite kortare utan ord
<calle> sitter på ett 3g-modem så det tar sin stund
<realubot> calle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<maxjezy> stackarn!
<realubot> maxjezy: För att komma ihåg det menar du eller? Annars kvittar det väl ...
<maxjezy> realubotloveseinand
<maxjezy> det har jag som lösen
<maxjezy> starkt nog
<realubot> Det här har vi diskuterat hur många ggr som helst. Okej, det finns fler ord i ordlistan än tecken men det förutsätter ju att man slumpar orden så man inte använder vanliga ord.
<realubot> maxjezy: einandlovesrealubot gissar ju en hacker på som första alt.
<maxjezy> jo, därför jag kastade om orden!
<realubot> maxjezy: Luring.
<einand> sdsd
<realubot> Vad betyder det?
<einand> maxjezy: einand@loves@realuboat@båten#lösenord
<einand> det har jag som lösen
<maxjezy> min tjej hackade en websida på första försöket
<realubot> Hur då?
<einand> hur då?
<maxjezy> hon slumpade bara lösen och användarnamn
<einand> en kompis gjorde det med
<maxjezy> anv: 123 lösen: 123
<einand> maxjezy: fast kallades det hacka?
<David-A> ni får ju inte berätta lösenorden på internet, då är det ju ingen mening med att ha långa o krångliga lösenord
<maxjezy> einand, ja, hon kapade ett konto iaf
<maxjezy> för att streama film
<realubot> Okej, man hackar ju x % av alla konton om man vet username och chansar på vanliga passwords som qwerty, 123456789, iloveu o.s.v.
<maxjezy> realubot, fast hur stor är chansen att man på första försöket kommer in
<maxjezy> 123 kunde haft 456 som lösen
<maxjezy> tex
<einand> tillräkligt stor för din brud skulel gissa et
<maxjezy> hon hackar alla mina konton med
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur hon gör
<maxjezy> allt mitt privata är nu inte längre privat
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men gör man 10 försök med topp 10 vanligaste lösenorden på tillräckligt många konton så kommer man ju att lyckas kapa x konton.
<maxjezy> jaja, kika räddningspatrullen nu
<maxjezy> brb!
<realubot> maxjezy: Men visst, osannolikt att träffa rätt på första försöket. Din tjej är en hacker. Akta dig!
<realubot> Hon kommer hitta all din porr.
<realubot> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57539366/the-25-most-common-passwords-of-2012/
<realubot> password är ju en klassiker.
<einand> realubot: är det nått fel på det då?
<realubot> Det är så enkelt så det nästan är bra.
<realubot> einand: Fel på vad?
<einand> brudar kollar säkert lika mycket på porr, som snubbar
<realubot> einand: Nja, jag vet inte det.
<realubot> Tjejer kollar nog mindre porr än killar men mer än många tror.
<realubot> Det är min analys.
<einand> tror inte jag
<einand> dock tror jag våran kultur inte tillåter dom att erkänna det
<realubot> einand: Och vad har du för belägg för det då?
<einand> extrapolering av min vänskapskrets
<realubot> Det säger kanske mer om dina vänner än om tjejers porrtittande?
<einand> kanske, men så avvikande tror jag inte den är
<realubot> Jag tror killar är överrepresenterade bland porrknsumenterna.
<realubot> *konsumenterna
<realubot> calle: Vad tror du?
<calle> det är killar som konsumerar porr
<realubot> einand: Där ser du. Chefen har talat.
<calle> finns säkert et antal tjejer som gör det men huvudelen är nog vi
<einand> inte så säker
<einand> tjejer smyger mera
<realubot> Hehe
<einand> men de flesta jag känner kollar regelbundet
<realubot> http://www.safefamilies.org/sfStats.php
<realubot> Den statisiken tror jag inte ens sjävl på.
<einand> Adults admitting to Internet sexual addiction: 10%; 28% of those are women (Internet Filter Review).
<einand> skulle 10% vara beroende av porr?
<realubot> Skulle 20% av all porr ha barn inblandade? Det låter sjukt mycket.
<realubot> Nej, det där låter tveksamt.
<realubot> Det måste väl finnas statistik på detta?!?
<einand> Largest consumer of Internet pornography: 12 - 17 year-old age group (various sources, as of 2007).
<calle> fick igång dator med den gamla versionen, Lyckades komma in i boot menyn och göra en fabriksåterställning på allt, nu ska jag bara uppdatera till 12.10 så är allt klart. Tack för hjälpen
<realubot> einand: Förklaringar till det kan vara att gruppen är 1. könsmogen 2. enskilt största konsumentgruppen.
<realubot> Dom kanske laddar ner mest musik också.
<realubot> Befolkningen brukar ju öka så det är troligt att den gruppen är något större än t.ex. gruppen 45-50 år.
<realubot> Plus att sannolikheten för att folk ska falla ifrån ökar med stigande ålder.
<realubot> Dessutom har dom tid och datorvana i större utsträckning än 45-50-åringar.
<realubot> calle: Jag tycer du ska installera en ny version av 12.10 istället för att uppgradera från 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10.
<realubot> Det är alldeles för vanligt med problem vid uppgraderingar.
<calle> ok filen är ändå nerladdad så då kan jag lika väl göra det
<realubot> calle: Din dator har ju Intel Graphics HD i prollen som grafikkort och det bör inte vara några problem out of box i Ubuntu 12.04/12.10.
<calle> då kör jag igång med att ladda usbpinnen då
<realubot> einand: http://internet-filter-review.toptenreviews.com/internet-pornography-statistics.html
<realubot> "Largest consumer of Internet pornography 35 - 49 age group"
<David-A> calle: du har läst på hur man "bränner" .iso:n till en usb-pinne? unetbootin t.ex.
<calle> kör programmetuniversal USB installer
<realubot> "Percentage of visitors to adult websites who are women 1 in 3 visitors"
<realubot> "Women struggling with pornography addiction 17%"
<realubot> Det kan väl ändå inte stämma? :D
<realubot> David-A: Jag länkade till ubuntu.com-guiden för att skapa bootbart USB med Ubuntu i Windows.
<einand> realubot: alla säger så mycket
<HakanS> realubot: Du kan väl ta dina diskussioner privat med einand.
<einand> HakanS: det är lungt, men tack ändå
<einand> realubot: hittar ingen tillförlitlig statistik, sedan är det väl inte åldersgrupp jag är intresserad, utan porrkonsumtionen hos kvinnor
<HakanS> realubot: Skulle inte du skaffa twitter-konto?
<realubot> einand: Japp. Det verkar svårt att hitta bra stats.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag behöver inget Twitter-konto. Jag har ju den här kanalen.
<realubot> twitter.com/realubot == #ubuntu-se
<realubot> HakanS: Eller du kanske menar att mitt snack passar bättre på riktiga Twitter? :)
<HakanS> realubot: Just därför bör du börja twittra.
<realubot> Jo, men jag är rädd att jag inte kommer få några followers.
<David-A> realubot: är det verkligen så viktigt att ha, för dej?
<einand> nä, skall jag sova kanske
<einand> realubot: för 100 spänn kan du alltid köpa followers
<David-A> klockan är exakt 21:24:12
<David-A> nej 21:24:21
<HakanS> realubot: Jag tror inte att det är så många som läser dina "twittringar" här heller
<einand> 21:24:16 < David-A> klockan är exakt 21:24:12
<einand> 21:24:23 < David-A> nej 21:24:21
<David-A> nej, mitt pythonprogram var mera alert
<HakanS> calle: Hur går det med usb-minnet?
<einand> din klocka går fel ;)
<calle> installerat och klart
<calle> mycket tacksam för hjälpen här
<einand> realubot: kanske skall starta en egen undersökning,
<einand> slänger ihop en enkät
<David-A> det är bara att det tar ett ögonblick mellan siffrorna och retur-tangenten
<calle> nu skall jag bara lära mig att hitta, ser inte så svårt ut även om det är första gången jag använder det
<David-A> calle: 15 minuter och redan installerat?
<einand> kör han win8 hade det gått snabbare än 15 min ;9
<calle> här går det undan :)
<realubot> calle: Lubuntu är ett alt. om du föredrar Windows-utseende på Skrivbordet.
<HakanS> einand: Inte med alla program som ligger med från början i Ubuntu.
<realubot> calle: Kräver mindre av datorn också men är inte lika bling-bling som Ubuntus utseende Unity.
<calle> ok
<realubot> calle: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010659897/dell-optiplex-7010-sff-ci5-3-4-8gb-500-without
<realubot> Skit.
<realubot> calle: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/48/Lubuntu_12.10.png
<David-A> calle: själv gillar jag xubuntu, tycker det är mer konfigurerbart, och mer traditionellt skrivbord än unity
<calle> hittintills ser allt bra ut
<einand> HakanS: är väl inte direkt några program som skiljer sig
<HakanS> einand: Menar du att du installerar du Win 8 inklusive office-paket, bildhanteringsprogram, irc-klient, etc på under 15 minuter?
<einand> irc klient saknas förstås
<einand> tror nog man hinner under 15 minuter, om man vet vad irc klienten ligger, och slipper googla
<realubot> Då har Win8 blivit bra mycket snabbare än Win7.
<realubot> För Win7 tar ju flera timmar att installera (inkl. bloatware).
<HakanS> einand: Vilka program ingår när man laddar ner och installerar Windows 8?
<realubot> Win7 + drivrutiner + medföljande skräpporgram + Windows-uppdateringar
<realubot> 3 h+
<realubot> *3+ h
<einand> fast windows updatteringar är nog lite orättvist, för exakt samma grej händer i ubuntu
<Barre> inte om man gör en netinstall
<realubot> einand: Sant.
<einand> HakanS: tja, jag tycker nog utbudet är väldigt snarkilt, förutom i windows ingår videorederings program också
<einand> visst, ingår inte exakt samma program, men tycker nog jag får tillbringa lika mycket tid med att "ladda ner" oavsätt os
<einand> vilket bildredigerins program är det som ingår i ubuntu nu, sedan dom plocka ut gimp?
<N1ghtCrawler> vad finns det för jyssta lösningar för att "greja" i konfig filer på en remote server? Känns lite bökigt att sitta i nano via ssh och hacka i större filer och jag slog näsan i tröskeln för att lära mig vi.
<einand> N1ghtCrawler: vim över ssh ;)
<N1ghtCrawler> Det fina med linuxservrarna är att de är set and forget, så när jag ställt in servern behöver jag ju inte peta på den mer. Så då måste jag lära mig vim varenda gång jag ska göra något eftersom jag glömmer bort mellan varven
<David-A> N1ghtCrawler: googla "gedit remote file editing", redigera med gedit lokalt
<N1ghtCrawler> Verkar vara precis vad jag är ute efter
<einand> godnatt folk
<realubot> N1ghtCrawler: sftp i Nautilus och Gedit lokalt?
<realubot> N1ghtCrawler: Annars är väl Nano ganska enkelt men men ...
<realubot> einand: God natt.
<N1ghtCrawler> realubot: lite väl enkelt i bland
<David-A> sockerchock: 1) nötblandning med russin och papaya, 2) ett par teskedar honing, rör om.
<hplc> blä, klantade mig och allt som rör nätverket är kaputt, /etc/resolv.conf /etc/network ...interfaces...ja hela alltet, hur fixar man enklast detta?
<David-A> hplc: har du kopior på hur det var innan? (backup, typ)
<hplc> nepp, lek och lär och fixar jag inte detta har jag ju inte lärt mig nåt
<hplc> hela idén är att det SKA tas sönder så att jag sen ska räkna ut hur man lagar det UTAN ominstallation
<David-A> installera samma system från scratch i en virt maskin och jämför skillnaderna i /etc då?
<hplc> mm ja så får det nog bli
<David-A> hplc: vad brukar du använda du för virt maskin?
<hplc> dom gånger jag kör cirtualisering så är det virtualbox
<hplc> har aldrig provat XEN och dom andra
<hplc> fast detta var en skarp installation på separat maskin
<David-A> jag började med qemu för en 5-6 år sen, så det blir den när jag testar nya distar
<hplc> och jag försöker lära mig "det är trasigt och jag har inget nätverk, vad gör man nu?"
<hplc> qemu? stabilare är box?
<David-A> hplc: ingen aning, har inte använt nån annan. provade att installera ett par men begrep aldrig hur man skapade och startade virtuella maskiner med dem.
<hplc> är det en massa tangentknackande i config filer med qemu? i så fall är det kanske inte min grej
<David-A> hplc: (det var nog Virtualbox jag testade, men inte fick igång)
<hplc> eller ja, det ska gå snabbt att installera, snabbt att få det att braka ihop, sen har jag inget emot terminalen :)
<hplc> fast är qemu av typen grafiskt "tyck&tryck"?
<David-A> hplc: qemu är enkelt. för att bara köra en live-cd (utan cd, med .iso fil): qemu -cdrom filnamn.iso -m 512
<hplc> hmm det där måste testas :)
<David-A> hplc: för att skapa en virt hårddisk: qemu-img create -f qcow2 namn.img 10G
<David-A> hplc: för att installera dist på virt hårddisk: qemu -cdrom filnamn.iso -m 512 namn.img
<David-A> hplc: för att boota och köra virt system: qemu -m 512 namn.img
<hplc> tackar :)
<David-A> hplc: med Virtualbox var det så mycket som jag inte fatta vad det hade med saken att göra som jag aldrig fick till. Tycker det borde ha varit enkelt med gui och allt.
<David-A> hplc: det krångliga med qemu är att få till ljud, och lokalt nätverk mellan värd och gäst. (men gästen har i alla fall internet automatisk)
<hplc> har mest vart bekymrad över att virtualisering "inte blir som på riktigt" av nån anledning, typ som dom sa i tv "det är i alla fall inte någon riktig post"
<hplc> om man har en seriös synpunkt på en förbättring, var postar man då säkrast då att devs faktiskt läser förslaget?
<David-A> hplc: för ubuntu finns launchpad (buggar o förbättringar) och brainstorm (förbättringar). eller så går man till resp programs sajt el maillista. tror jag. (själv har jag bara rapporterat buggar på launchpad)
<David-A> hplc: ska du få dem att göra så virtualiseringar blir som på riktigt? :)
<hplc> hehe nej nej
<hplc> det var lite mer seriösa åsikter än så
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-09
<hplc> på en punkt måste man nog säga att linux oavsett dist ligger kvar i den mörka medeltiden, loggarna, att öppna och läsa loggar på ett enkelt och överskådligt sätt borde ha kommit längre
<gaisten> medeltiden rules isåfall
<realubot> http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/images/sd/lotsofwindows.png
<realubot> multitail
<realubot> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/multitail-view-multiple-logfiles-windowed-on-console.html
<gaisten> ja, eller tail -f på flera loggfiler samtidigt tycker jag funkar bra
<realubot> gaisten: Jag tror det är det multitail gör men i flera Terminaler, typ tiling.
<ehlu> Morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> Barre: ping
<Barre> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> Barre: ville du hosta våran nagios?
<Barre> larsemil: jag kan tillhandahålla infrastruktur för det (dock är SLA=best effort), om det är good enough för er så absolut.
<larsemil> samma SLA som oss då. :)
<larsemil> ska jag skicka en länk till ett lvm snapshot bara då?
<larsemil> Barre: nat eller blir det eget ip?
<andol> larsemil: Inte för att jag vill dissa Barres miljö, men är det inte värt att punga ut en hundralapp eller två i månaden i VPS-hyra för att få en någont mer stabilt extern Nagios?
<Barre> larsemil: jag skall försöka fixa en egen IP till er, dock DHCP men måste NAT:as likförbannat. Men isådant fall blir ni ensamma på den.
<Coffe> larsemil:  får man ge ett tips ? kolla på att anv opsview , är nagios med ett mycket lättarbetat gui ovanpå
 * Barre är lite benägen att hålla med andol =)
<andol> larsemil: Även om den externa Nagiosen inte är jätteviktig så är det om inte annat skönt att slippa mer falsklarm än nödvändigt :)
<larsemil> jo men okej
<larsemil> men då måste jag ju installera från grunden. :D
<larsemil> ni har ingen aning om hur jag slet för att få igång idoutils
<larsemil> håller på att experimentera lite med en frontend att köra på väggmonterad tv.
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/yG4RM.png
<Coffe> hihi i opsview finns viewport som är precis det där :P
<larsemil> Coffe: är opsview en ersättar till nagios/icinga eller en frontend?
<Coffe> larsemil:  frontend men tror ded även gör om nagios lite ..
<larsemil> icinga-web är ju en ny frontend till icinga som är i princip likadan som den där
<larsemil> https://www.icinga.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/IcingaWeb_CronkBuilder.png
<Coffe> skillnaden är att den inte har config via gui ... och det är styrkan av opsview
<larsemil> mjo. men de flesta av våra checkfiler genereras.
<larsemil> t.ex om vi har en wordpressida som ligger med i vårt supportavtal så genereras en nagioscheck som kollar att den är uppe, att det är wordpress som körs och lite sånt.
<Coffe> larsemil:  då så :)
<Coffe> larsemil:  opsview har ett api iofs :P
<larsemil> jag tror dig. jag stannar i icinga. är så nöjd så
<andol> larsemil: Fast uppfattar du det som jobbigt att installera (om) er Nagios från grunden så är ju det om inte annat ett nog så gott skäl till att faktiskt göra det, och i samma veva få till lite installations-dokumentation.
<Coffe> larsemil:  jag kollade på icinga .. men då det inte har gui för config så blev det stanna kvar med opsview
<larsemil> andol: bara lat. :D
<andol> larsemil: Tja, pluspoäng på att ha generade config om inte annat.
<larsemil> min enda erfarenhet av vps-leverantörer i svea rike är glesys. några takes på det?
<andol> larsemil: Nej, men jag har goda erfarenheter utav http://www.bitfolk.com/ (England) såväl som http://www.tilaa.com/ (Holland), vilka båda är nära nog nätverksmässigt.
<larsemil> tilaa hade lite snyggare hemsida än bitfolk. inte för att det säger så mycket. men ändå
<andol> Ja, vi har alla våra egna urvalskritier :)
<larsemil> men lättare att få en översikt över kostnader etc.
<larsemil> provar tilaa då. tack för tips andol
<andol> topp
<andol> larsemil: DÃ¥ blir din Nagios granne med https://nagios.arrakis.se/ :-)
<larsemil> billigare än bitfolk och MYCKET billigare än glesys
<Barre> och förmodligen billigare än jag, även om jag har 0:-/månad så är pris!=kostnad     =)
<larsemil> Barre: men inte lika snygga som du
<Barre> larsemil: det är helt korrekt, jag gillar hur du tänker
<RaJ_> helloj
<RaJ_> Jag har lite problem med att installera debian/ubuntu på min nya ultrabook
<RaJ_> Windows äckel 8
<RaJ_> Är det någon som har förslag på guider som kan fungera?
<spixx> www.vilkenultrabook.se
<spixx> aka vilket märke och vilken modell :)
<RaJ_> ASUS S400C
<spixx> Vad har du för problem :D?
<RaJ_> Jag har gjort en bootableUSB via unetbootiin - genom en DVDiso
<spixx> mm?
<RaJ_> Denna vägrar att starta då jag väljer att starta via USB
<RaJ_> SÅ... jag väljer att installera genom setup inne i windows
<RaJ_> så nu har jag 2 alternativ när datorn skall starta
<RaJ_> antingen win8 eller att fortsätta installationen
<RaJ_> MEN, när jag väljer att fortsätta installationen - säger datorn att windows inte finn
<spixx> Råkar du ha EFI (UEFI) på datorn?
<RaJ_> men i detta läge skall den ju gå in och läsa från USB
<RaJ_> JA
<RaJ_> troligen
<RaJ_> Vad fan är det?
<spixx> Det är BIOS ersättare
<RaJ_> ok ?
<spixx> hur ser din "F8" meny ut :) dvs när du väljer att boota ifrån USB minnet, ser du valet två gånger en gång med uefi och en utan?
<RaJ_> helt ärligt så har jag inte prövat med det, det skall jag pröva
<RaJ_> Men finns de någon guide på hur installationen skall gå till ?
<spixx> För du kan inte bara lägga in saker på USB minnet utan att säga till BIOS/UEFI att köra från det med :)
<RaJ_> vill, oavsett hur märkligt det låter, ha windows fungerande
<RaJ_> Men jag har gjort en vanlig "BIOS-setup" där jag bestämt att datorn skall köra USB innan HDD vid boot
<spixx> Under boot tryck F8 för att hämta upp listan över devices som du kan boota ifrån se till att välja USB tror inte din BIOS bootar auto från USB
<spixx> OK
<spixx> då blir frågan vad du ser när den försöker boota från usb minnet :)
<spixx> ibland kan det hjälpa att köra unetbootin 2 ggr eller mer emot minnet med
<spixx> dvs INTE formatera utan ersätta alla filer
<spixx> har hänt mig ett par gånger
<RaJ_> aufan
<RaJ_> Vad gör ubuntu bättre än debian then? ;)
<spixx> Inget
<spixx> Det är enklare för nybörjare
<spixx> har bättre stöd och är mindre manuellt jobb
<RaJ_> Okok... Båda kör gnome?
<spixx> snabbare stöd via script/hack för att få ny hw att funka
<spixx> RaJ_: Nja, alltså debians "auto" installation gör det :)
<RaJ_> ok =)
<spixx> många kör dock kde eller dwm som fönsterhanterare beroende på preferenser :D
<RaJ_> dwm ?
<spixx> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs24/f/2007/334/3/9/dwm_screenshot_30_11_07_by_PhrA0k.png
<spixx> Tileing window manager
<spixx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<RaJ_> tack
<RaJ_> =)
<spixx> till skillnad från Gnome/KDE/whatever kommer den utan massor av bundlade program
<spixx> den är mer effektiv att jobba i med
<RaJ_> Jag ska läsa lite kurser i PHP, Java, CSS mm... Med andra ord skall jag bara ha en miljö att koda i samt kunna lägga upp filerna jag skriver
<RaJ_> är dwm något att kolla på då?
<spixx> Beror på hur säker du känner dig :) jag kör alltid rena terminal only servrar.
<spixx> Om du känner att du behöver grafiska verktyg så är det självfallet så att du skall installera dem.
<RaJ_> =)
<spixx> MEN om du bara skall koda php så kan du alltid fundera på LAMP alternativt: http://www.wampserver.com/en/ <- windows :P
<RaJ_> Finns det något sätt för mig att kolla huruvida min dator är kompatibel med Ubuntu?
<spixx> Din modell nämns inte på deras kompabilitetslista
<RaJ_> okok
<RaJ_> Stort tack för din hjälp... Jag ska nu försöka lite till
<RaJ_> Sköt om dig
<einand> RaJ_ släng in ubuntu på en usb-sticka eller cd
<einand> och starta med den
<spixx> einand: :) han har dragit :P
<einand> elakt
<hplc> kan man med fördel använda ubuntu som katalog server? eller måste man in en BSD och knappa tangenter till man slitit ut huden på fingrarna?
<andol> hplc: katalog-server, såsom ldap?
<hplc> ja
<hplc> andol, ja
<andol> Går alldeles utmärkt att köra under Ubuntu.
<hplc> andol, eller rättare sagt likadant fast enklaste möjliga
<hplc> andol, var börjar jag?
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html <--- där
<hplc> är så trött på att blanda pappersanteckningar, virriga kalender noteringar, post-it lappar å så, vill centralisera alla epost kontakter och sätta CRON på backup
<andol> Hmm, fast är det mest något addressboksaktigt du är ute efter så kanske en (open)ldap-server är att ta i lite i överkant.
<andol> Givet att din mailklient fixar det så kanske något carddav-aktigt vore lämpligt?
<hplc> andol, ja allt jag vill är att ha en dedikerad maskin för att lagra alla kontakter, funderade på alternativet i centos installationen, ett av valen hette just katalogserver, men jag är personligen mer förtjust i ubuntu
<hplc> och när en maskin skiter sig försvann det som just den hade sparat om epost telefonnummer addresser å sånt, allting är ut-strött lite varstans
<hplc> fast upptäckte nyss att min skarpa FreeNAS är redo att fungera som LDAP server, jag förstår bara inte vad man ska fylla i alla rutorna
<hplc> "Base DN"? vad skriver jag där? workgroup.lan? det är vad routern är inställd på att dela ut med
<spixx> hplc: japp till exempel
<spixx> oftast är det smart att även ha ldap.workgroup.lan som namn på servern :) för att underlätta
<spixx> men det kan också vara gnu.skunk
<spixx> eller vad du vill :)
<andol> (Såtillvida man inte vill att ens ldap ska samexistera fint med andra ldap, vilket torde vara lite overkill i det här sammahanget.)
 * andol funderar på ifall det inte är dags att själv åter lära sig prata ldap.
<spixx> jao, ldap ftw när behovet finns :)
<spixx> men många borde se till vad som kallas FTP och dokument :)
<spixx> myyycket bra koncept :)
<einand> andol: lära dig prata ldap, utan dator som kodar/tolkar åt dig ;)
<hplc> vad i hela fridens dar fyller man i i rutorna "base DN" och "root bind DN"??
<spixx> ännu coolare, ubuntu har ju en egen molntjänst som du kan binda till o ha din delade kalender osv fil i :)
<spixx> base DN = vad du skrev tidigare
<spixx> root bind dn blir väll detsamma :) läs guiden den ger en komplett bild av det hela
<spixx> base DN är ju varifrån ldap sökningen sker
<spixx> dvs tex om du vill ha ut en specifik del basedn ou=sub,dc=domain,dc=tld
<spixx> dvs en sökning på userX funkar då endast om hans CN existerar i ou=sub :)
<spixx> Och ja jag talar ldap på vardaglig nivå
<hplc> näe det här blir för krångligt #ldap kan inte hjälpa #freenas kan inte svara, får hitta nåt annat sätt
<hplc> jag hade tänkt mig 30-45 minuter för de elva tomma fälten
<spixx> Haha :P
<spixx> ldap tar tid. men när du väl kan det så
<spixx> notera att om du ska ha ett enkelt system? mkdir vi :) och en dropbox/vanilla cloud thingy
 * spixx slår en homerun *vilken känsla*
 * hplc facepalm
<spixx> :P
<hplc> kanske enklast att lämna in en maskin till en firma och betala för att få det gjort
<spixx> vad är det du försöker göra egentligen :D?
<hplc> önskar att alla mejlkontakter i all post som tas emot eller skickas lagras i en katalog server så jag slipper papperslappar, förra årets ner-kluddade almenacka etc etc
<spixx> Ok är det du som hanterar mailservern eller någon annan?
<spixx> För du kan alltid koppla ihop din mailklient med en extern leverantör som google, det samma gäller dina kontakter.
<hplc> jag är en helt vanlig hemma användare som inte kan jobba och fyller ut dagarna med att mickla med datorer
<hplc> jag drar redan hotmail genom thunderbird
<spixx> Dåså?
<spixx> heh, hotmail... :P
<spixx> de tillåter inte 2way sync med thunderbird.
<hplc> men den datorn är densamma som används flitigast, och ju mer man använder maskinen/lägger till program/tar bort program/testar program/micklar, detso större är risken för att nåt går åt skogen
<spixx> well skriv anteckningar och skapa ett skript som kopierar till en dropbox?
<hplc> ett nytt concept för mig, "dropbox"?
<spixx> om du har thunderbird (tror jag) att du kan skapa ett cron jobb som dumpar allt till samma map
<spixx> https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<spixx> du får gratis 1GB utrymme i molnet
<spixx> sen kopierar man bara ned allt skit där :)
<spixx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126198/how-to-install-dropbox
<spixx> finns i software center tydligen
<hplc> ok tack
<spixx> Det funkar på allt från mobilen till din windeath härk :)
<hplc> har bara windows på laptopen, resten är linux / BSD
<spixx> så om du vill slippa krångla? textdokument som synkas till dropboxen är ett sätt att ha säkerhetskopiering :D
<spixx> :)
<spixx> du kan ju köra dropbox på alla (ex bsd)
<spixx> well på bsd med, det e ju python
<einand> varför skulle han inte kunna köra db på bsd?
<realubot> Firefox 18 it is.
<einand> kört Fx 18 ett tag nu, märker ingen större skillnad
<spixx> har ingen personlig erfarenhet, menade inte att det inte "går" :) bara att jag inte kört det :P
<spixx> Fx?
<einand> spixx: Firefox
<antii> FF heter det väl för fan
<spixx> ah :P
<spixx> well troligare att det förkortas med "F" då :)
<einand> How do I capitalize Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?
<einand> Only the first letter is capitalized (so it's Firefox, not FireFox.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".
<hplc> ja bara jag kan lita på att thunderbird syncningen / CRON-backupen fungerar mellan ubuntu.workgroup.lan <-> BSD.workgroup.lan så är jag nöjd och belåten
<andol> einand: Har för mig att Dropbox inte tillhandahåller FreeBSD-binär, och jag är osäker på hur smidigt linux-emuleringen fixar biffen.
<einand> andol: du behöver inte emulera linux i freebsd, den kan köra det rakt av ändå
<einand> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/releases/1.5.html
<andol> einand: Hur menar du?
<einand> du emulerar inte linux på en freebsd maskin
<spixx> finns det en RFC :P?
<andol> einand: Här har du dokumentation som säger annorlunda - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/linux-emulation/
<hplc> hjärnblödning, aspergers, tilltagande huvudvärk och ..."dropbox"
<einand> och denna säger också anorlunda http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html
 * hplc sneglar på sina oxynorm
<spixx> well hplc bara ett förslag, du kan krångla och ha dig med en ldapserver men har du inte minst 50 rader att skriva in så känns det lite överdrivet :P
<andol> einand: Och hur tusan kvalificerar inte det du pekar på som emulering?
<einand> för ett kompabilitetslager är inte emulering
<hplc> spixx, nä så många är dom inte, men alla är viktiga, sjukvården, kontaktperson, sköterska, hemtjänst, få men viktiga "poster" att inte tappa bort
<einand> hplc: synka det mot någon carddav server i stället?
<hplc> och med asperger har man organisations-förmåga som en köks-mixer
<einand> hplc: du menar med din typ av asbergers, du kan inte dra alla över samma kant
<hplc> cardav låter som nåt trevligt, kan man uttala
<einand> hplc: om du har ett gmail konto, så har du automatiskt ett carddav konto
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CardDAV
<andol> einand: Är på väg hem från jobbet nu, så är rädd för att vi får nöja oss med att konstatera att vi nog inte är helt överens defintionsmässigt.
<hplc> einand, jag har ett gmail konto sen långt tillbaka som fortfarande används ja
<einand> andol: jag sticker också om 3 minuter
<einand> andol: jag kan dock sträcka mig så långt, som att det ser ut som dom har ändrat hur linux kompabiliteten såg ut förr
<hplc> mm på ubuntus egna sidor säger en tråd att han löste det i två steg, stämmer detta?
<hplc>     Installing Evolution and adding the CardDAV-adressbook
<hplc>     Installing EDS Contact Integration into Thunderbird
<hplc> ......fast om jag söker medlemskap i al-quaida så kommer ju FRA att säkerhetskopiera all min epost åt mig
<hplc> rätt värdelöst, stor organisation med hög "personal-omsättning" men ingen webbsida med online apply form
<K350> Ubuntu security notice: http://packetstormsecurity.com/files/119378/USN-1681-2.txt
<K350> Är webmin något att rekommendera?
<K350> Lite osäker på webmin då den inte finns i föråden.
<andol> K350: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873
<andol> K350: Kan eventuellt även vara värt att följa länken i senast kommentaren - https://www.virtualmin.com/node/21110
<K350> andol: Mm, läser vidare...
<K350> på webmin.com står det att ubuntu stöds
<K350> andol: Vet du om det finns något bra alternativ till webmin?
<einand> realubot: jag är inte som alla andra, så slängde in Fx 21
<andol> K350: Jo, men "stöds" går ju lite i två riktning, Webmin anser sig fungera med Ubuntu, medans Ubuntu inte nödvändigtvis hävdar att de fungerar tillsammans med Webmin.
<andol> Kan vara så att ansedde är ett bättre ordval, och att man fått Ubuntus sida inte aktivt tagit ställning eller omvärdet sedan dess.
<andol> K350: Har i övrigt ingen aning om vilka alternativt som skulle kunna vara bättre, då jag personlingen inte är mycket för web-gui-admin utav servrar.
<larsemil> klämde lite på en sån där asus zenbook eller vad de heter idag.
<larsemil> blev riktigt sugen
<K350> andol: Hm, det var eg ett web-gui för iptables jag letade efter när jag hamnade på webmin.com.
<K350> andol: Fast ett tjusigt curses CLI för iptables vore inte helt fel annars :-)
<gaisten> http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac/wiki/ScreenShots
<hplc> xploiten i FF? var man sårbar även om man blockerar alla script från att köras?
<K350> hplc: vilken ff version?
<hplc> ja den tidigare länken i chatten
<hplc> har ju använt FF i evigheter, men alltid med plugin "NoScript"
<K350> på tal om sårbarheter. Det finns ett hål (stack overflow) i grep som ubuntu inte patchat enlight packetstormsecurity
<K350> hplc:  Tillåter du inte javascript? Hru funkar sidor som JFacebook etc då?
<einand> FF?
<hplc> K350, jo jo om jag är väl bekant med en sida som jag dessutom anser att jag behöver så väljer jag ju allow för den sidan
<hplc> men det gäller ju bara välkända sidor
<K350> hplc: Aha, är det en add-on eller en standardfunktion i ff?
<einand> vad är ff?
<hplc> måste jag oskyddat besöka tvivelaktiga sidor så gör jag ju det från en live cd utan anknytning till hemma lanet
<hplc> FireFox
<einand> aha, du menar Fx
<K350> einand: firefox
<realubot> einand: Ja, varför ha en stabil webbläsaren när man kan ha en hackbar beta-version av Firefox?
<einand> svårt att hänga med, när folk hittar på sina egna förkortningar
<hplc> FF har varit den förkortning som alla jag pratat med använder
<einand> How do I capitalize Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?
<einand> Only the first letter is capitalized (so it's Firefox, not FireFox.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".
<K350> realubot: och det har du?
<realubot> hplc: K350 Firefox förkortas Fx. Det står på Mozillas sajt någonstans.
<einand> realubot: står i deras FAQ
<realubot> Jag vet.
<K350> realubot: Det tjiter jag i. Jag säger ff i alla fall, så det så! :-)
<hplc> nå jag tänker använda FF
<hplc> det är 2 sammansatta ord, inte ett
<realubot> Eller jag visste inte att det står i FAQ men jag visste att jag har läst det i deras dokumentation eller något.
<einand> då skall jag kalla det för RödPanda, eller RP
<einand> realubot: jag kör RP 21 nu
<realubot> K350: Okej. Men då får du räkna med att vi 1. envisas med att inte förstå vad du menar. 2. kommer att betrakta dig som utvecklingsstörd.
<realubot> K350: ;)
<einand> 3. Brist på respekt mot upphovsmännen
<K350> einand: Äsch, ff har jag skriit i alla år på massor med ställen där massa andra också gör det .- och förstår. :-)
<realubot> Jag kommer kalla Firefox för ER (Eldräven).
<K350> lol
<einand> realubot: fast det är ingen eld, och är ingen räv
<realubot> Fox var räv sist jag kollade?
<einand> Firefox = Rödpanda
<realubot> Vm har sagt det?
<K350> einand:
<realubot> Sedan när började fox betyda panda?
<realubot> Och fire röd?
<ehlu> Hahaha
<einand> Kattbjörn är tydligen svensk översättning med
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_panda
<einand> det där är en Firefox (till lika webläsarens maskot)
<realubot> http://sv.bab.la/lexikon/engelsk-svensk/fox
<realubot> http://sv.bab.la/lexikon/engelsk-svensk/fire
<einand> Fast, Fox = Hunddjur, Firefox = Kattdjur
<K350> Fanns det inte en flygplanstp som hette Firefox?
<realubot> het brud är ju ett alternativ till översättning för Firefox.
<K350> På Röda Baronens tid alltså
<K350> äh..nä..spitfire kanske det var..äsch nvm
<einand> isf, pga dessa problemen, så bestämmde sig Mozilla för att kalla Firefox för Fx
<realubot> Firefox förkortas RSG (rävskinnsglöd).
<einand> annars tror jag namnet Ailurus fulgens
<einand> går bra med
<einand> Af
<realubot> K350: hplc Så, vilken version av RSG kör nu?
<realubot> *ni
<K350> Hur förkortas Mozilla?
<einand> ingen aning
<realubot> Eller föredrar ni att kalla webbläsaren för Eldröv?
<hplc> googlar man på Fx får man många träffar men ingen har med browsern att göra
<realubot> K350: Moz, nej, jag vet inte.
<hplc> realubot, 10.0.12 ESR står det
<einand> hplc: samma när man söker på ff
<K350> realubot: Mm, som den där sången då. Risen raskar över röven....
<einand> dock så är iaf andra träffen på Fx relevant, eftersom den är Mozillas FA
<hplc> undrar vad "FX Networks" gillar det
<realubot> När Chrome har lika bra Addons som Firefox så är det bye, bye firefox för min del.
<realubot> Jag saknar NoScript och ett lika bra Adblock som i Fx.
<einand> Adblock är ju lika bra
<einand> och noscript har funnits länge
<K350> realubot: chrome. Ska man inte ha ngt slags konto då?
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det. Det kollapsar inte annaonsutrymmet lika effektivt.
<einand> är ju exakt samma plugins som i firefox
<realubot> Jaha, min erfarenhet är att det inte tar bort annonsutrymmet lika effektivt så ibland blir det ett tomt utrymme kvar.
<einand> aldrig vart med om
<realubot> Det har jag helt klart lagt märke till.
<realubot> K350: Skojar du?
<realubot> K350: Du behöver inget konto för att använda Chrome som en vanlig webbläsare. Det är ju bara om du ska synkronisera bokmärken m.m. som du behöver ett konto.
<einand> K350: inget krav, men ens liv blir enkare så
<realubot> Googles spionage blir också enklare om du har konto.
<K350> realubot: ehm, nä. jag fick upp chrome en gång och där stod att jag skule logga in med mitt googel konto. Kollad einte in saken närmare...
<realubot> Det är svårare för Google att kartlägga ditt liv om du inte frivilligt delar med dig av din information.
<realubot> Dock så dominerar Google Search sökmotormarknaden så mycket att dom kartlägger ditt liv tillräckligt i.a.f.
<maxjezy> realubot, mamma.com
<K350> realubot: Kan inte Google bara vänta på mina memoarer istället?
<hplc> fast spionaget har väl aldrig varit enklare nu när folk frivikkigt buggar sig själva, säkerhetspolisen har nog aldrig varit nöjdare
<realubot> K350: Okej. Du behöver hur som helst inget konto för att använda Chrome/Chromium som en vanligt webbläsare.
<realubot> K350: Chrome är ju helt klart snabbare än Firefox.
<realubot> Men har inte lika många Addons (eller hade inte förr i.a.f.).
<K350> c
<maxjezy> smartphones for dummies
<hplc> mobiler uppdater mot basstationer löpande och enligt svensk lag kan polisen få tillstånd att t.o.m slå på mic eller kameran
<K350> realubot: ok, men jag såg inte ens en meny, ingen kontrollpanel, var attans konfigurerar jag. Den var helt blank...
<einand> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/VL8GU.jpg
<einand> realubot: visserligen bara AB, men vart är de där icke kolapserna du snackar om?
<realubot> hplc: Därför ska du ha smartfånen avstängd.
<einand> tror du provat fel addblock plugsn
<K350> realubot: Förrestne fungerar flash out.of-the box på chrome?
<hplc> realubot, jag har ingen sån, jag har äldsta tänkbara
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte på vilken sajt. Tror det var Expressen?
<hplc> och tar ur batteriet om jag vill vara säker
<einand> realubot: använder ju exakt samma databas, så aldrig upplevet någon som helst skillnad
<realubot> einand: Hur som helst så skippade jag Chrome p.g.a. att NoScript och Adblock inte levde upp till samma kvalité som i Fx.
<einand> realubot: måste var hemskt längesedan eller?
<K350> einand: Vilken webläsare använder du?
<realubot> einand: Ja, dom blockar säkert samma annonser men jag snackar ju om att krypma utrymmet också.
<realubot> *krympa
<einand> K350: Chrome
<einand> realubot: ja
<einand> realubot: den gömmer exakt samma element, på exakt samma sätt
<realubot> Jag nöjer mig inte med att annonsen inte visas. Utrymmet ska ju bort också.
<einand> testat runt 10 sidor nu, ser ingen skillnad
<K350> einand: realubot ok. Jag SKA testa chrome.
<realubot> Okej. Jag är mer eller mindre helt säker på att jag upplevde Adblock sämre i Chomre än i Firefox.
<realubot> einand: Oavsett vilket så skanas ju NoScript också.
<realubot> K350: Du kan testa Chromium som är Open Source-varianten av Chrome.
<einand> realubot: är default numera i Chrome
<hplc> sätt en hårdvaru proxy emellan då, DEN tvättar väl väck sånt på allvar om man ber den?
<einand> hplc: hoppas jag inte
<K350> realubot: Mhm, det var dne som inte hade någon meny så jag inte kunde konfigurera
<realubot> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> add-apt-repository?
<realubot> K350: Vad då inte meny?
<hplc> realubot, hur var den nu igen? villkoret om och endast om exit code = 0?,       #? == 0
<realubot> Det kanske den inte har men det finns massa inställningar som du får titta på ...
<realubot> hplc: Jag kommer inte ihåg.
<einand> nu skall jag sova
<hplc> eller  öööh $? == 0
<realubot> hplc: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/exit-status.html
<realubot> hplc: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/90418/exit-shell-script-based-on-process-exit-code
<hplc> ja just ja
<realubot> einand: Varför sover du så mycket?
<realubot> einand: Du gick ju och la dig "tidigt" i går.
<einand> realubot: sover mycket vet jag inte, men håller med fått mina 4 timmars dyngsömn i en skev ryttm
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Förklaringen accepteras.
<K350> realubot: VAR är menyn??? Hur ska jag kunna konfa chromium utna en meny?
<realubot> K350: Det finns ju inställningar som kommer upp om du klickar längst till höger.
<einand> folk på facebook är så dåliga på matte
<einand> realubot: 4*4+4*4+4-4*4 = ?
<realubot> K350: Vad ska du ha menyn synlig för?
<realubot> K350: Lär dig Keyboard Shortcuts. Bookmark bar går att "slå på".
<realubot> K350: Ett program för dig som kör ncurses är multitail. Har du kollat in det?
<realubot> K350: Ett sätt att visa loggfiler i tiling.
<K350> realubot: Tyvärr installerades inte tangentbordsbindningarna i min hjärna när jag installerade chromium
<realubot> K350: Många är nog samma som i Firefox.
<K350> realubot: Var är tangentobrdsbidningne till inställningarna?
<hplc> felaktiga beroende---->sluta med kokain :p
<realubot> En smart utvecklare använder ju kända shortcuts alt. standardiserade shortcuts.
<K350> realubot: ah...ok..ska äta här...får forska vidare sedan :-)
<realubot> K350: Antar att det är samma i Chromium: https://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=157179
<einand> realubot: vad kom du fram till för svar?
<realubot> Ähum, fanns ju en sida för Linux: https://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=171571&topic=25799&ctx=topic
<realubot> einand: På vad då?
<einand> 18:37:50 < einand> realubot: 4*4+4*4+4-4*4 = ?
<realubot> K350: Alt+F och så får du stega ner med tanentbordet till Settings.
<realubot> einand: Bryt ut 4: 4(1+1+1-1) = 4(2) = 8
<einand> nek
<realubot> Nehe.
<einand> rätt svar är 20
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Ja, det blir det ja.
<realubot> Jag gjorde fel när jag bröt ut.
<realubot> Jösses.
<realubot> 16+16+4-16 = 16+4
<realubot> 4(4+4+1-4) = 4(5) = 20
<realubot> Så ska det se ut så klart.
<realubot> Det är ju basic att multiplication och division går före addition och subtraktion. Det är väl det folk går bet på.
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för matematiska genier du hänger med på Fejan?
<_Trullo> bryt ut.. vilka dumheter
<realubot> Ta fyra Higgs-partiklar fyra gånger och gör om det igen. Dra sedan ifrån 4 Higgs-partiklar och lägg till 4 Higgs-partiklar fyra gåger igen. Var någonstans ska vi leta efter Higgs?
<realubot> _Trullo: Dumheter?
<einand> realubot: ingenstans
<realubot> Normalt sett är det ju formulär 1A att bryta ut för att förenkla uttrycket.
<einand> det är väl inget som behövs förenklas
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det är det inte, men det är roligare att bryta yt.
<realubot> *ut
<realubot> Jag är intresserad av att göra ett riktigt intelligenstest typ WAIS på svenska.
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wechsler_Adult_Intelligence_Scale
<realubot> Är det det testet som man gör när man mönstrar?
<einand> den svenska versionen skapades 2010
<einand> så jag gjorde inte det isf, när jag mösntra
<realubot> Och den finns gratis på nätet var någonstans?
<realubot> einand: Nej, inte jag heller. Det testet man gör när man mönstrar påminner om Illustrerad Vetenskaps test.
<realubot> Jag känner igen frågorna.
<realubot> Eller upplägget snarare ...
<einand> jag minns inte, var typ 200 år sedan jag mönstra
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg delproven.
<realubot> Jag vill göra WAIS på svenska.
<realubot> Språket har betydelse så man måste ju göra det på sitt modersmål.
<realubot> einand: WAIS-IV ja, men vi kanske gjorde WAIS-III eller något?
<realubot> Nej, det var det inte heller för man gjorde inte 14 delprov. Det kanske bara var ett IQ-test då ...
<einand> nä, var väl 3 eller 4 prov?
<einand> realubot: kanske var någon variant av WAIS, där dom skiter i allmänbildning och sånt
<einand> realubot: nä, sova nu, som jag sa för en timme sedan
<K350> realubot: vad är tangentbordsbidningne i chromium för inställningarna?
<K350> uff
<K350> Var redigerar jag chromium att använda eget CSS?
<K350> finns alltså inga färginställningar för Chromium?
<Barre> K350: är det ändra teman du vill göra?
<K350> Barre: Nej, jag vill kunn aändra på färgerna på sidorna jag besöker. I Firefox kan jag ställa in mina egna färgval för text, länkar etc.
<K350> Barre: Jag vill alltås inte låta sidorna använda sina egna färginställningar - utan istället använda mina.
<Barre> K350: ahh... då förstår jag
<K350> Barre: Men någon sådan inställning hittar jag inte :-(
<K350> Barre: Viktigt förmig som är synskadad.
<Barre> K350: jag har ingen aaaaning.. sorry..
<K350> Barre: Jag googlar på det. Det reder sig nog. Förutsatt att de har en sådna funktion. Men det är ju lite basic så det hoppas jag dom har.
<realubot> K350: Den är väl samma som för Chrome?
<realubot> Alt+F och sedan får du stega ner med tgb.
<realubot> K350: Kanske här: /.config/google-chrome/Default/
<realubot> Äsch: .config/google-chrome/Default/
<realubot> K350: Här "måste" det vara: .config/google-chrome/Default/User\ StyleSheets/
<realubot> K350: Finns något addon som heter Stylebot som kanske är till hjälp.
<realubot> K350: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/high-contrast/djcfdncoelnlbldjfhinnjlhdjlikmph?hl=en
<K350> realubot: Jag fick det att fungera med ett tillägg. Nu har jag lite problme med zoomen ...måste starta om här......
<Peyam> Hej döda kanalen
<maxjezy> vad är det engelska ordet för längdskidor?
<gaisten> http://bit.ly/RGuIwa
<delhage> cross country skies?
<realubot> long skies?
 * realubot tycker att han är jätterolig.
<maxjezy> realubot, söker på det på google men får inga träffar
<maxjezy> på bilder
<maxjezy> vill hitta högupplösta bilder på långskidor
<maxjezy> längdskidor
<delhage> maxjezy: http://www.google.se/search?q=cross+country+skis&hl=sv&safe=off&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=9untUPnkBuyN0QHj5oDoCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1280&bih=662#hl=sv&safe=off&tbo=d&tbm=isch&spell=1&q=cross+country+skis&sa=X&ei=BurtUKPKJ5C00AH8goDYCw&ved=0CFEQvwUoAA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1357316858,d.dmQ&fp=a982daf20a1b1e6d&biw=1280&bih=662
<delhage> cross country skies
<delhage> meeen
<delhage> skis
<realubot> maxjezy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-country_skiing
<realubot> Som delhage skrev.
<propus> ikdjlas
<propus> Hello!
<realubot> propus: Yo!
<realubot> propus: Hakuna Ubuntu!
<propus> realubot: Hakuna?
<realubot> propus: Ja, eller föredrar du Carpe Ubuntu
<realubot> ?
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-10
<gaisten> det va som fan, är bluetack inte graits längre..
<gaisten> gratis*
<propus> realubot: ahh nu är jag med :P
<realubot> "Samtliga storbanker angreps på onsdagen, via datacenter för molntjänster på internet som infekterats med datavirus."
<realubot> " Iran beskylls för att ligga bakom massiva IT-angrepp mot amerikanska banker."
<realubot> Om man skulle utbilda sig till webmaster.
<realubot> Nä. Vem vill ha en yrkestitel som hör hemma i förra århundradet?
<andol> morgens
<ehlu> morrn
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> sudoers
<larsemil> jag blir helt tokig
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, bättre att vänta med att bli tokig till sommaren, för då kan du flyta omkring i en sjö, och inbilla dig att du är en citron i en gin och tonic.
<larsemil> nu funkade det
<larsemil> tack andol !
<andol> Så lite så!
<larsemil> fick ju lov att se om infrastrukturen nu när vi har två nagios. (eftersom vi la till en till istället för att flytta). git hjälper oss med det.
<larsemil> eller props där props ska vara: icinga.
<andol> larsemil: Kör fristående, eller master-slave?
<larsemil> fristående
<DrLinux> Någon som känner till en bank med e-leg som funkar på linux?
<HakanS> Skandiabanken
<DrLinux> HakanS, support för 64?
<DrLinux> Funderar nämligen på att skaffa en Galaxy Nexus och använda den framöver.. och då ryker min apple-nalle som jag för nuvarande använder för mina bankärenden.
<HakanS> Skandiabanken använder BankId, som bara finns i 32-bitars-version. Men det går att använda.
<HakanS> Men det går att använda 32-bitars-versionen även på 64 bitars-versionen av Ubuntu.
<HakanS> DrLinux: Ska du köra Ubuntu 64-bit på din Galaxy Nexus?
<DrLinux> HakanS, ubuntu för nexusen ska ju släppas i slutet av februari om jag förstått rätt
<HakanS> DrLinux: Vet du att det blir 64-bitars?
<HakanS> Det är inte säkert att det går att installera i386-paket på en ARM-baserad dator/telefon.
<DrLinux> HakanS, cortex a9 är 32 så den fungerar säkert e-leg på
<DrLinux> tänkte på min laptop som använder 64, men vad jag förstått har många problem med bankid även med 32.
<HakanS> Det är inte säkert att det fungerar, då BankId är ett i386-paket, och Ubuntu Phone är ett ARM-system.
<DrLinux> HakanS, det är inte ett ARM-system
<DrLinux> Du menar att vi alla kör ARM-system just nu.
<DrLinux> HakanS, lyssna på Mark Shuttleworth i början av den här filmen så förstår du att det inte handlar om något ARM-system. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA
<HakanS> DrLinux: Eftersom man kör Ubuntu Phone på en ARM-bestyckad telefon (Galaxy Nexus) så är det ett ARM-system.
<HakanS> Var i videon menar du att det framgår att det inte är ett ARM-system?
<HeMan> Cortex A6 är en ARM, dvs det går inte installare i386-paket på den
<HeMan> flåt A9
<DrLinux> HakanS, sedan när var Ubuntu enbart ett ARM-system?
<DrLinux> HeMan, fint är då att de släpper en mobil med Intel Ao
<DrLinux> Atom*
<HeMan> DrLinux: vilka gör det?
<HeMan> Atomen drar ju kusligt mycke ström jämfört med en ARM
<HakanS> DrLinux: Jag har aldrig sagt att Ubuntu enbart är ett ARM-system.
<HeMan> Galaxy Nexus är däremot ARM-baserad
<HeMan> så det man gjort är att man tagit ARM-porten av Ubuntu och sett till att drivare för skärmar, touchskärm, trådlöst nät osv är med
<HeMan> finns en Ubuntu-port till HTC Desire HD med
<HeMan> inte så komplett dock...
<einand> HeMan: coolt
<einand> intel har ju släppt en ny cpu, som är x86 kompatibel som drar mindre energi än arm
<HeMan> jo intel satsar på embedded-processorer nu
<HeMan> men en vanlig atom är en bit ifrån
<einand> jo
<einand> hoppas bara AMD tar sig i kragen,
<einand> deras arm licens kanske kan ge nåtgot nytt intressant
<einand> apple och qualcomm kan ju inte vara de enda som gör tuffa cpuer idag
<DrLinux> På tal om processorer.. vad hände med den där kinesiska tillverkaren som skulle krossa allt motstånd? Minns inte namnet.
<HeMan> det körs lite beräkningskluster med den
<HeMan> minns inte heller namnet
<HeMan> tror den var MIPS-baserad
<HeMan> ah, ShenWei, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ShenWei
<bamsefar> HeMan: Bygger ni med något annat än x86?
<HeMan> bamsefar: nej
<HeMan> bamsefar: och nästan uteslutande Intel idag
<HeMan> bamsefar: ett tag i fjol hade vi köpt näst mest AMD Bulldozers i världen
<HeMan> bamsefar: två efter Cray... :)
<HeMan> *tvåa
<bamsefar> Hehe, coolt. :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag antar att ni hade köpt 3 cpuer till, om det bara var 2st cpuer som skillde.
<Dynamit> hej alla glada
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hur många noder är det största klustret du byggt? Och får du skruva upp allt själv? ;)
<Dynamit> Vad händer då?
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Inte mycket.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har varit med och byggt med 1266 noder (över 10000 cores!)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Coolt
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag slipper skruva, men jag måste oftast testa igenom hela miljön
<bamsefar> HeMan: Rackburkar eller blad?
<HeMan> bamsefar: rack
<bamsefar> Shit
<HeMan> bamsefar: 1U-maskiner
<Dynamit> Tänk er att ha total kontrol över Roadrunner jäklars då kan man göra jätte stora uträkningar på några sekunder
<bamsefar> Bara typ 32 rack. :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: när vi säljer hårdvara är det oftast twin2'or där det är 4 maskiner per chassi
<bamsefar> Ah så klart.
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det är fortfarande en nätverksslad för data, en för management och en ib-kabel
<bamsefar> Det är ju ~blad. ;)
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Fan, jag borde jobba deltid hos er och skruva burkar, mycket roligare än att träna.
<Dynamit> haha nu ska jag försöka lära mig USB Gecko någorlunda ordentligt så jag kan debugga med hjälp av den, så man börjar med att hacka i spelet Super Mario Galxy 2 haha
<HeMan> de var lite maffigt att köra ipmipower och smälla igång 8 rack i taget
<bamsefar> Hehe, kan tro det.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Lär vara poppis att skjuta igång ett rack när någon står precis bakom.
<Coffe> är nu mera bortskämd med att alla maskiner har ipmi
<HeMan> när vi produktionssatte ett halvstort kluster med 6 rack så var vi tvungna att panikstoppa det då ldap-miljön la sig på rygg
<HeMan> det gjorde vi med ipmipower och stängde alla samtidigt
<HeMan> och i samma veva var hall-ansvarig nere i hallen och visade upp de nya kylbafflarna
<HeMan> och han blev förskräckt att han hade lyckats stoppa hela miljön på något sätt... :)
<Coffe> :)
<DrLinux> HeMan, vart arbetar du?
<Coffe> microsoft
<HeMan> Coffe: ha ha
<HeMan> DrLinux: på South Pole
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha
<HeMan> jag har iofs blivit head huntad av Microsoft för att jobba med deras HPC-lösningar
<bamsefar> HeMan: Sugen?
<HeMan> bamsefar: bara om jag får fortsätta jobba med Linux! :-)
<bamsefar> :D
<DrLinux> HeMan, dig går det inte köpa? ;)
<HeMan> DrLinux: jodå, så länge får jobba med det jag är intresserad av så
<Dynamit> någon här som kan gissa vad [807F25F8]+6B0 är resultat ifrån
<einand> Dynamit: hex editing
<Dynamit> haha ja
<einand> Dynamit: du hexediterar video filmer?
<Dynamit> Nej jag brukar inte hex redigera någonting men måste lära mig på något sätt hur jag ska debugga med hjälp utav USB Gecko och revers enginering (aka. "fuska") verkar vara ända sättet då det inte verkar finnas vettiga förklaringar på internet
<einand> Dynamit: vad vill du göra?
<Dynamit> det jag gör just nu är mest för att lära mig hantera USB Gecko så jag kan börja anv. den vad man borde/"ska" anv. USB Gecko till för att debugga homebrew
<Dynamit> finns fott om förklaringar på internet för revers enginering med hjälp utav USB Gecko men inte för att debugga det jag lyckas är grunden va grunden
<Peyam> Döda kanalen
<Peyam> kuk i den här kanalen
<Peyam> helt död
<Peyam> ngn gång i tiden det var värsta livet här
<Peyam> och nu
<Peyam> alla e rasisternas fel
<realubot> Peyam: Yo!
<realubot> Peyam: Hakuna Ubuntu! Carpe Linux! Hasta la Windows Vista!
<Peyam> realubot: min xubuntu mountar inte min ipod
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> va göra
<realubot> " Microsoft har sålt 60 miljoner licenser av det nya operativsystemet Windows 8 som lanserades i slutet av oktober. Siffran tyder på en god efterfrågan, men den visar också att det inte blivit den rusning som Microsoft och alla datortillverkare hoppats på."
<realubot> Peyam: Sälj iFånen.
<Peyam> omanligt
<realubot> Peyam: Köp en Android.
<realubot> Peyam: Tvärtom. Det är väligt manligt att inte ha Android.
<Peyam> jag har en
<realubot> *iFÃ¥n.
<Peyam> haha
<realubot> Apple produkter är ju standard bland bloggerskor som skriver om senaste jeansmodet och kaffe latte på favvokaféet. Är du en sådan användare?
<Peyam> jag har en gammal ipod jag fick av min tjej
<Peyam> men jag har en samsung galaxy s3
<Peyam> som jag e som sjutton nöjd med
<realubot> Har du tjej? Vad onördigt.
<realubot> Peyam: Bra, anslut Samsungen till Xubuntu och se glad ut.
<Peyam> hahaha
<K350> web-gränsnitt för att hantera iptables - någon?
<Peyam> ja men jag vill ha musiken på ipoden
<realubot> iFÃ¥nen kan du ge tillbaka till bruden.
<Peyam> näää
<realubot> Peyam: Nej, du ska inte ha någon iPåd.
<realubot> Släng den ...
<Peyam> vf?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag tycker inte det passar din image.
<Peyam> men jag e ingenjör med kostym
<Peyam> inte med Ubuntu väska
<realubot> Peyam: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=VYh&sa=X&tbo=d&channel=fs&biw=1920&bih=1000&tbm=isch&tbnid=YlTcBWoLYxK2SM:&imgrefurl=http://soxialmedia.com/humor-windows-vs-linux-vs-mac-os/&docid=ex91BQCyP1sw8M&imgurl=http://soxialmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/windows-vs-linux-vs-mac-vs-solaris2.jpg&w=576&h=414&ei=V_TuUP3gN6j34QTj3oHoBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=516&vpy=575&dur=1778&hovh=190&hovw=265&tx=195
<realubot> Oj.
<realubot> Peyam: http://soxialmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/windows-vs-linux-vs-mac-vs-solaris2.jpg
<realubot> Du är alltså Mac-killen.
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> fan
<realubot> Peyam: Det är ju helt ute.
<Peyam> jag vet fan
<Peyam> har problem o synka
<Peyam> va fan
<realubot> Peyam: Du kan ju inte ha Ubuntu på iFånen.
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> realubot: Device has already been synced many times with iTunes through the VirtualBox.  I have fixed the issues with “usbmuxd” terminal command as root before connecting the iPhone.
<Peyam> vad betyder det?
<Peyam> sudo usbmuxd?
<realubot> Du får kolla upp vad programmet usbmuxd är.
<Peyam> ja men vad menas med as root?
<realubot> apt-cache show usbmuxd
<Peyam> e det vad det betyder?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Där står vad usbmuxd är för något.
<realubot> Det finns väl en manualsida till usbmuxd?
<Peyam> men e det så jag kör den som root?
<realubot> Peyam: Varför skulle det inte vara det?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag antar att du får ha lite argument till också?
<realubot> Peyam: http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/Usbmux
<realubot> Peyam: Jag föreslår ju att du slänger iFånen.
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> "Med internet har vi
<realubot> skapat ett monster"
<realubot> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1204795--med-internet-har-vi-skapat-ett-monster-
<realubot> Akta er för Internet!
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> Gbg
<Peyam> kan de ens tas på allvar?
<realubot> Peyam: Västkustens tjejer är det bästa som finns.
<Peyam> pfff
<Peyam> när jag var 17 såg jag en jävligt sexy tjej där som blinkade mot mig med ena ögat
<Peyam> fett sexy
<realubot> Du ser.
<realubot> Det var ingen tillfällighet.
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> svenska tjejer gillar inte blattisar
<Peyam> int emig iaf
<realubot> Det beror ju på att du ser ut som en ingenjörskille.
<Peyam> ful?
<realubot> Om du hade sett ut som en boxare från förorten så hade tjejerna gillat dig.
<Peyam> jag har vart boxare
<Peyam> e fortfarande ganska tränad
<realubot> Peyam: Inte ful, men ingenjörsmässig.
<Peyam> men även när jag var boxare gillade ngn inte mig
<Peyam> har aldrig suttit bredvid en svensk tjej :(
<realubot> Du ser nog ut som en kille som håller på med datorer och inte som en kille som bjuder tjejen på upplevelser hon aldrig glömmer.
<realubot> Peyam: Du får tuffa till dig lite. Till att börja med får du överge den där löjliga Mac-looken. Den är hopplöst ute.
<Peyam> haha
<realubot> Jag gick på högstadiet när grunge slog igenom. Curt Cobain var tuffaste i hela världen.
<realubot> Man skulle vara lite slacker. Ha en planerat ovårdad frilla och ha lite softa klädstil. Ett par gympadojor på det.
<realubot> Tacka vet jag 80-talet. Då var det hockeyfrilla och axelklaffar som gällde. Den som hade störst pudelfrilla vann.
<realubot> Det var grejer det.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag tror 80-talsmodet är på väg tillbaka. Om du lägger dig till med en 80-tals stil så tror jag du har ett försprång mot dom andra killarnanär det kommer till tjejer.
<Peyam> jag har ju tjej
<realubot> Snubben i mitten är en bra representant för hur en tuff kille på 80-talet såg ut: http://www.tartareandesire.com/bands/images/europe.jpg
<Peyam> pfff
<Peyam> jag följer kurdisk mode
<realubot> Jaha. Om du går runt i kurdisk folkdräkt så är det kanske inte så konstigt att ingen tjej vill sitta bredvid dig.
<realubot> Peyam: Har du tjej? Hur fick du det?
<Peyam> via en comunity sida lärde vi känna varann
<Peyam> sen träffades vi
 * realubot äter frukost.
<realubot> Peyam: Lunarstorm?
<Peyam> Nej. En kurdisk hemsida som är nere nu
<Peyam> vivakurdistan.com
<realubot> Det är väldigt icke-80-tal att träffa sin partner på Internet.
<Peyam> Jag har nästan ingen annan alternativ
<Peyam> hade
<realubot> På 80-talet träffades man på ungdomsgården eller utanför den lokala matbutiken.
<realubot> Peyam: Bor hon i Schweden då din tjej?
<Peyam> ja ja
<realubot> Okej.
<Peyam> Har du tjej?
<realubot> Nej.
<Peyam> Hur gammal e du?
<realubot> 30+
<Peyam> ensamvarg?
<realubot> Ja, nog är det så.
<realubot> Mer människa än varg i.o.f.s. men typ något åt det hållet ja.
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> ?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är ingen tjej som vill ha mig.
<realubot> Jag är för fet.
<Peyam> Söker du ens?
<Peyam> Träna?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är meningslöst.
<Peyam> Det är hälsosamt
<realubot> Att söka när alla tjejer säger att dom inte vill ha ett fetto till pojkvän.
<Peyam> Gå ner för din egen skull
<realubot> Tejerna vill visa upp killen på favvokaféet. Då måste man se ut som en Mac-kille. Inte som Linux-killen.
<Peyam> du gör ju som du blir nöjd med
<Peyam> skit i sånt
<Peyam> mion tjej vil jag ska ha kostym o grejer
<Peyam> jag struntar i
<realubot> Jag ska gå ner 5-10 kg sedan kommer jag få alla tjejer i hela världen.
<Peyam> hur mkt väger du
<realubot> 90 kg.
<realubot> Typ.
<realubot> 1,81 cm lång.
<realubot> Pure muscles.
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för kanalen.
<Peyam> det e ju skit bra ju
<Peyam> du e fett
<Peyam> fet
<realubot> Jag är för muskulös. Tjejerna vågar inte visa sig ute med mig så därför får jag nobben.
<Peyam> -.-
<realubot> Jag måste flytta några kilon från mina biceps till min midja.
<realubot> Annars får jag aldrig en tjej.
<Peyam> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/400571_3506811590929_170707306_n.jpg
<Peyam> om du e lika cool som han får du tjej
<realubot> Vad är det för snubbe?
<Peyam> jag
<Peyam> :D
<Peyam> lekte lite gansgta
<realubot> Ja, så som jag ser ut nu håller ju inte: http://gymflow100.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/bodybuilding-arnold-schwarzenegger-Picture.jpg
<Peyam> e det du?
<realubot> Så kan jag ju inte gå runt. Utan tröja mitt i vintern.
<Peyam> sant
<realubot> Peyam: Nej, men han liknar mig.
<Peyam> jaha okej. du e stor
<realubot> Metalt ja. Men inte så stor fysiskt.
<Peyam> mentalt?
<realubot> Jag pratar om mina mentala muskler nu och inte om min fysik.
<Peyam> jaha jag förstår
<Peyam> hur får man mentala muskler
<realubot> Du får träna mental träning.
<realubot> Meditation.
<realubot> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_tr%C3%A4ning
<Peyam> jag brukar göra det faktiskt
<Peyam> Ska äta ngt sen efter 30 min ska jag jogga
<realubot> Tänk Gunde Svan. Iiiiingentiiiing är omööööööjliiiigt.
<realubot> Peyam: Aj, aj, joggning är farligt.
<Peyam> vf
<realubot> Det är inte bra. Gå en rask promenad istället. Det är mer hälsosamt. Sliter mindre på knäna och det finns inget behov hos människan att jogga.
<realubot> Det är en 80-talsgrej.
<Peyam> måste ner i vikt
<realubot> En rask promenad i högt tempo gör mer nytta än joggning.
<Peyam> ja jag ska jogga med mindre hastighet
<realubot> Peyam: Då ska du promenera i rask takt. När du går bränner du fett från sekund 1 men när du springer bränner du mest kolhyderater första 20 min eller något.
<Peyam> jasså?
<Peyam> nice
<realubot> Du får jogga som en boxare. Stå och jobba på samma ställe, typ.
<Peyam> ja precis
<realubot> Peyam: Ja, så sa vetenskapen sist jag kollade i.a.f.
<realubot> Men du får inte gå i vanlig takt utan i snabb takt. Ett mellanting mellan att springa/jogga och gå vanligt.
<realubot> Det gör t.ex. bodybuiders som deffar inför tävlingar.
<realubot> För att bli så hårda att publiken skiter ner sig när dom spänner musklerna.
<Peyam> nice
<realubot> Peyam: Seriöst så lär det bränna mer fett med en rask promenad än att springa. Men att jogga långsamt är ju som att gå snabbt.
<Peyam> men jag lyssna rpå dej
<realubot> Peyam: Du vet väl vad skillnaden mellan att gå och springa är?
<Peyam> jag ska jogga med tjejen
<Peyam> måste ändå jogga långtsamt
<realubot> Peyam: När du går så har du alltid minst 1 for i marken medan när du springer så kan du befinna dig helt i luften.
<realubot> *fot
<Peyam> men du som e fet
<Peyam> vf joggar du inte sj
<realubot> För att man ska inte jogga om man ska gå ner i vikt.
<realubot> Man ska gå i rask takt.
<Peyam> vad e rask takt?
<Peyam> fort?
<Peyam> vf går du inte i rask takt om du e fet
<realubot> Peyam: rask == snabb == fort
<realubot> Peyam: Du får gå i en takt som är något mellan att springa och att promenera. Du kan ju inte vara ute och promenera som en gammal tant utan du får ju gå snabbt. Så snabbt att du blir svettig.
<realubot> Powerwalk kallades det förr.
<realubot> Peyam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-XW4anZ3Pc
<realubot> "Natural BodyBuilders use Power walking cardio work for fat loss and maintaining muscle mass."
<realubot> Det var ju det jag sa.
<realubot> Kroppsbyggare går snabbt för att bränna fett och behålla muskelmassa. Löpning/joggning bränner kolhyderater/muskler/fett.
<realubot> Peyam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55flVWE0wkA&t=3m0s
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<realubot> Men du behöver inte ha det där fåninga leendet på läpparna när du är ute och går.
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> så jag ska gå snabt
<realubot> Svar ja.
<Peyam> http://www.kurdan.se/
<Peyam> min hemsida
<realubot> Kollar ...
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> bli  medlem
<Peyam> diskutera kurdhet
<realubot> Operativsystemet ska stavas med litet o.
<realubot> Det är inget egennamn.
<realubot> Ubuntu är ett operativsystem. Operativsystem Ubuntu är.
<realubot> Peyam: Vad är målet med hemsidan?
<realubot> Forum för svensktalande kurder?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> ja juste
<Peyam> jag talar dålig svenska
<realubot> Men vad gå hemsidan ut på?
<realubot> "Vad är det som fick polisen att skjuta? hot? gärningsmannen sköt ju inga skott. Har de begått tjänstefel?"
<Peyam> jag vill bara få fart på forumet
<Peyam> hemsidan går ut på att folk skall kunna diskutera saker o ting på hemsidan
<realubot> Polisen sköt för att snubbarna har automatvapen-replikor som såg väldigt realistiska ut och att rånaren med fingret på avtryckaren riktade vapnet mot polisen.
<realubot> I.a.f. om man får tro vad som har stått i tidningarna.
<Peyam> ja bli medlem o diskutera
<realubot> Det är möjligt att polisen harbegått tjänstefel men det finns ingen som helst chans/risk att han blir dömd för det.
<realubot> Peyam: Nej, orkar inte.
<Peyam> dodå
<Peyam> dåså
<realubot> Peyam: Du kan säkert diskutera samma sak på Flashback,
<Peyam> ja men flashback e fullt med idioter
<realubot> Det finns nog en tråd om det där också.
<Peyam> bryr mig ej
<realubot> Den stora frågan är varför snuten sköt honom i huvudet (om man frå tro tidningarna).
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> de ville ha action
<realubot> Antaligen så befann rånaren sig i skydd varför det var svårt att skjuta i benet eller så upplevde polisen situationen så farlig att han sköt för att döda direkt.
<Peyam> hur kan man inte fatta efter 18 att de inte har riktiga vapen
<Peyam> de sköt ju inte tillbaka
<realubot> Det är ju förenat med livsfara att rikta ett vapen (relika) mot polisen.
<realubot> Det måste man ha väligt klart för sig.
<realubot> *väldigt
<Peyam> de ska skjuta 18 st för o fatta att det inte ngn fara
<realubot> Det går nog fort att skjuta 18 skott om några poliser skjuter samtidigt.
<Peyam> tror de försökte spränga bilen med 18 kulor
<Peyam> skjuta bildäcken så de inte åker ngnstans?
<Peyam> gå fram sakta o be honom ge sig?
<realubot> Peyam: 1. Råna inte butiker. 2. Råna inte butiker som ligger nära polisstationer. 3. Rikta inte vapen/replikor mot polisen (särskilt unte under ett rån).
<realubot> Peyam: Jag tror att dom sköt däcken.
<Peyam> du håller int emed om att polisen överdrev?
<realubot> Också.
<Peyam> bilen fortsatte åka
<realubot> Peyam: Det är möjligt att polisen överdrev. Svårt att veta när man inte har hela bilden klar för sig.
<realubot> Peyam: Du tycker inte det var fel av rånarna att råna, rikta vapenatrapper mot polisen?
<Peyam> 18 st kulor mot 0 kulor
<Peyam> säger det inte dej ngt?
<Peyam> jo men jag tkr polisen överdrev
<Peyam> det finns säkert andra sätt o stoppa rånet. och det har de säkert gått på utbildning för
<realubot> Peyam: Bilen fortsatte åka ja, men dom rånade en snubbe på hans bil en bit bort p.g.a. att den första flyktbilen hade punktering, tror jag.
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> den krockade med ngt
<realubot> Peyam: Du kan ju åka en kort sträcka med punkterade däck.
<Peyam> jag vill inte att polisen ska skjuta allt o alla. jag vill atta de ska använda hjärnan lite extra
<realubot> Peyam: Okej. Strunt samma. Det är möjligt att den inte hade punktering.
<realubot> Peyam: Det var betydligt allvarligare när snuten sköt så att kulorna ven bland oskyldiga på ett gym i Sthlm.
<Peyam> ja den var helt sjukt
<Peyam> ja minns
<realubot> Tänk om en helt oskyldig hade blivit dödad p.g.a. polisen inte hade koll på vart kulorna träffade.
<realubot> Där snackar vi misstanke om tjänstefel.
<Peyam> japp.
<realubot> Jag tror inte polisen som sköt rånaren riskerar att åka dit på tjänstefel. Det är inte Osmo Vallo vi snackar om här.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> ja ska bli polis så jag kan skjuta alla
<Peyam> -.-
<realubot> Peyam: Känner du till Osmo Vallo?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är annars intressant om du ska leta tjänstefel vid polistillslag: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osmo_Vallo
<Peyam> ja jag ser nu o läser
<Peyam> han e kukig
<Dynamit> polisen gjorde det han är utbildad för av regeringen att döda om det är tvunget för att rädda sig själv, sina kollegor eller oskyldiga så han ska inte åka på tjänste fel. Gör han det så är domaren dum i huvudet totalt
<realubot> Det är nog inte stor risk att snuten åker dit för skotten.
<Dynamit> det var ju det kontentan var ur min text eller hur realubot?
<Peyam> skitsamma
<Peyam> vem var osmo vallo
<Peyam> han greps o blabla
<Peyam> men vem var han egentlige
<ehlu> Gokväll
<realubot> Peyam: Osmo Vallo var en missbrukare (?) som dog när polisen skulle gripa honom. Enligt vittnen så utövade polisen ett övervåld mot Vallo efter att han var "oskadliggjord".
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> dålig på prata sveirge
<realubot> Att han var missbrukare hör väl inte dit men det förklarar kanske varför polisen var på honom.
<realubot> ehlu: Yo!
<realubot> ehlu: Wzup?
<realubot> Peyam: Det som är annorlund i Vallos fall är att vittnen intygade att polisen använt övervåld samt att hans mamma vägrade att begrava honom eftersom hon ansåg att polisen skyddade poliserna som dödat honom.
<ehlu> realubot: tjo!
<ehlu> Inte mycket, kom nyss från jobbet typ
<ehlu> trötter
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> Peyam: Man gjorde flera obduktioner efter att Janne Josefsson (eller var det Hannes RÃ¥stam?) tagit upp fallet i TV.
<Peyam> så va hände med poliserna
<Peyam> bara dagsbötter?
<Peyam> så de fick bara betala lite pengar
<realubot> Jo, men det avslöjade förekomsten av övervåld. Tidigare har det ju varit ett am. fenomen (sök på Rodney King).
<realubot> Peyam: "Granskningen av polisens internutredning, åklagarens handläggning och den rättsmedicinska utredningen gav inte stöd för att de påstådda bristerna skulle ha påverkat tolkningen av dödsfallet och tjänstefel kunde inte styrkas."
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> jag säger ju
<Peyam> jag vill bli polis för o kunna skjuta folk
<Peyam> kukiga människor
<realubot> Peyam: Hur stor tror du sannolikheten är att snuten som sköt rånaren blir dömd om det inte ens klassas som tjänstefel att enligt vittnen hoppa på ryggen på en person som ligger försvarslös på marken?
<Peyam> 0
<realubot> Exakt.
<Juslina> Hej! Nån som kan hjälpa en clueless...?
<ehlu> Juslina: just ask!
<t^> hmm sätter man igång och rånar beväpnade med ak47(riktiga eller ej) så ska inte polisen chansa iaf
<t^> finns absolut ingen ursäkt
<Juslina> JO, så här är det. Jag har en laptop som börjat krångla. Troligen hårdvarufel, men jag har formaterat ( blev inge bättre) och har nu tagit hem Ubuntu och tänkte testa
<t^> polisen har inget alternativ än att köra längst upp på våldstrappan
<Juslina> jag har brännt skiva med ubuntu och pulat in i datorn men den bootar inte från skivan.
<Dynamit> låter som bios inställning
<Juslina> Har jag bränt fel eller måste jag göra nått mer?
<andol> Juslina: Vill den inte påbörja bootandet från skivan, eller blir det något tras medans den försöker boota?
<Juslina> I bios står CD som första alt
<Juslina> Windows startas
<Juslina> andol: Vad är fel då?
<realubot> t^: Frågan är nog mer om polisen borde låtit bli att ingripa och sedan försöka lösa brottet genom spaning.
<Juslina> ehlu: Vad tror du?
<realubot> t^: När polisen väl fanns på plats med dragna vapen så är ju situationen som den är. Men hur hamnade polisen i rånarnas skottfält?
<andol> Juslina: Om du har möjlighet kan det ju vara intressanta att testa ifall skivan är rätt bränd, genom att försöka boota den i någon annan dator.
<realubot> t^: Det kanske är där felet ligger. Varför avvaktade inte polisen. Det finns ju en uppenbar risk att oskyldiga skadas om det utbryter en eldstrid i cetrala Sthlm.
<realubot> *Södertälje
<Dynamit> hahaha Södertälje centrala Stockholm aldrig i helvete
<realubot> Normalt sett håller sig ju polisen på avstån och observerar i sådana här fall. Därefter sätter rånarjakten in.
<Juslina> men går det att avbryta? Jag vet inte hur det där funkar eg. Den enda andra datorn jag har är en ny stationär med nyköpt (!) Windows...
<andol> Juslina: Det här kanske är en dum fråga, men jag antar att du bränt ut iso-filen som en avbildning (och fått ett stort antal andra filer på cd-skivan), och inte bara bränt ner iso-filen som en fil på skivan?
<realubot> Som i Malexander. Snuten på plats utanför banken i Kisa avvaktade och försökte se åt vilket håll rånarna flydde.
<Juslina> andol: Jag brände som data. Vad ska man välja?
<realubot> Juslina: Eller testa med ett USB-minne om du har ett och om datorn stöder USB-boot.
<realubot> Juslina: USB-minnen brukar vara mer pålitliga än brända skivor, tycker jag.
<andol> Juslina: Det går alldeles utmärkt att boota skivan utan att den börjar installera. Det går till och med att välja ett läge där du kan live-testa Ubuntu från det skivan laddat in i minnet.
<Juslina> andol: ok, då är det där felet ligger troligen... Gör om gör rätt.
<andol> Juslina: Svårt att säg exact vad rätt val heter, då det nog beror lite på vilket brännarprogram du använder dig utav.
<Juslina> realubot / andol: Låter smart hur gör jag med usb?
<realubot> Juslina: På en ny dator finns det ofta en snabb-boot-meny. F12 är det på vissa datorer när dator startar för att få upp en boot-meny.
<realubot> Juslina: Har du Windows eller Ubuntu på datorn som du ska skapa det bootbara USB-minnet från?
<realubot> Juslina: Om du har Windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<realubot> Så gör du så.
<Juslina> realbot: ok, så i startat läge trycker jag F12? Annars har jag gjort det i "dosläge" innan datorn hunnit starta och då F10.
<realubot> För att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne.
<realubot> Juslina: Vad har du för dator?
<realubot> Tillverkare och modellnr?
<Juslina> realbot: Windows på datorn som usb't skapas
<realubot> Jag kan kolla med datorns manual vad du ska trycka.
<realubot> Juslina: Då gör du som i guiden.
<realubot> Juslina: Är det en ny dator så har den garanterat stöd för USB-boot.
<Juslina> realbot: den som ska testast med ubuntu ät gammal 2007 (!) bärbar HP
<Juslina> *är
<realubot> Och använd en iso-fil som du har tankat från ubuntu.com och inte någon random iso-fil du har hittat någon annanstans på nätet.
<Juslina> realbot:Tack ska kolla på guiden
<andol> Juslina: Jorå, har du ett USB-minne till hands så är det helt klart värt att pröva att följa guiden realubot pekar på. Gör du annars en nytt försök att bränna iso-filen så kan du i alla fall dubbelkolla att du gjort rätt med att skivan ska innehålla något som liknar de här katalogerna och filerna - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/322162/skivfiler.png
<realubot> Juslina: Du kan ställa in så att datorn startar från USB i BIOS eller så brukar det finnas en tangent för att få upp en boot-meny på nya datorer så man slipper gå vägen om att ändra i BIOS.
<Dynamit> själv anv. jag alternativa nerladdning så jag tar ner via bittorrent protokollet går fortare än att ta ner via Ubuntu's egna server :P
<realubot> Juslina: Det sista går snabbare och man slipper ändra tillbaka till hårddisken efter att installationen är färdig.
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag tycker att det går tillräckligt fort från ubuntu.com men med BitTorrent så avlastar man ju servrarna och "hjälper till" mer.
<realubot> Juslina: 2007 är tillräckligt ny för att USB-boot borde finnas, tror jag.
<Dynamit> allt över 3min. är åt helskotta för länge :P
<realubot> Juslina: Jag vet inte om det är F12 på din datormodell. Det var därför jag frågade om tillverkare och modellnummer. Det är möjligt att det är en annan tangent på din dator för boot meny eller att du kanske t.o.m. måste ändra i BIOS för att boota från USB.
<realubot> Dynamit: Du har brådis med Ubuntu-installationen hör jag. ;)
<realubot> Juslina: Jag antar att du menar BIOS med "dosläge" men vet inte om jag har rätt.
<Dynamit> Hahaha om man ska se som så så har jag alltid brottom
<Juslina> realbot: i klartext. När skärmen är svart och det är vita bokstäver och det står om tillverkare av datorn m.m.
<realubot> Juslina: Det brukar finnas ett klistermärke på datorn där det står modellnummer? Vi vet ju att tillverkaren är HP.
<Juslina> realbot: När jag trycker F10 hämnar jag i dosläge. Då är det blå bakgrund och vit text
<realubot> Tillverkaren gör ofta "reklam" för datormodellen med ett nummer på chassits ovansida.
<realubot> Juslina: Det är inte dosläge utan BIOS.
<realubot> Juslina: Ett "operativsystem" som finns förinstallerat på moderkortet och som gör att moderkortet kommunicerar med hårdvaran och Windows/Linux.
<realubot> Juslina: Det ska finnas ett alt. som heter Boot priority eller något åt det hållet.
<Juslina> Compaq 6715s (AMD Sempron) Har Vista Home Basic
<realubot> Juslina: Där ska det gå att ställa in USB-boot (USB-ZIP?).
<realubot> Juslina: Okej. Ska kolla i manualen ...
<realubot> Om jag hittar den.
<Juslina> :)
<realubot> Hm, det är möjligt att du måste använda 32-bitars Ubuntu?
<Juslina> Realbot: Nu blir jag lite paranoid känner jag. Det står inte vad filen jag ska ladda ner heter. Det står bara USB Installern. När man klickar vidare står det plötsligt USB upgrader...
<realubot> Juslina: Det kan vara F9 för att få upp boot menyn.
<realubot> "Hi guys I have an HP Compaq 6715s that powers on but then locks on the boot screen ( it shows ' the HP logo' press f9 = Boot menu, F10 = Rom based Setup, F12 = Network Service Boot ) none of the afore mentioned keys work and it just hangs there."
<realubot> F10 stämmer ju med vad du skrev.
<realubot> För BIOS. Så testa att trycka F9 istället för F10 och se om du får upp en boot-meny där du kan välja mellan att starta från hårddisk/USB/CD o.s.v.
<Juslina> :)
<realubot> Juslina: Jag ska kolla efter filen ...
<realubot> Juslina: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.1.exe
<Juslina> rb: nu nästa steg. Ska jag flytta filen til usb minnet bara eller ska det installeras?
<realubot> Där har du filen. Ladda ner och installera.
<Juslina> på datorn eller?
<realubot> Sedan startar du programmet och följer guiden: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<realubot> Samma guide som jag länkade till innan.
<Juslina> Alltså på fungerande datorn för att sedan föra över på usbt?
<realubot> Juslina: Du ska installera det programmet i Windows ja.
<realubot> För det programmet används för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne med Ubuntu på som du sedan startar datorn med och installerar Ubuntu från.
<realubot> Genom att trycka F9 när USB-minnet sitter i USB-porten när du startar datorn. Förutsatt att F9 visar en boot-meny och förutsatt att du har satt i ett USB-minne som är bootbart med Ubuntu.
<realubot> Universal USB Installer används för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne i Windows. Därefter kan du boota datorn (och installera Ubuntu) från minnet.
<Juslina> aha!
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Juslina: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt44aAoZmYA
<Juslina> hmm... Inget ser än så länge ut som i guiden, men jag fortsätter
<realubot> Juslina: Du behöver inte göra som snubben i videon och ladda ner filen från sajten eftersom jag har länkat direkt till filen här ovanför i kanalen.
<realubot> exe-filen, menar jag.
<realubot> Du ser ju också att adressen är pendrivelinux.com så att du inte tror att jag länkar till en "skum" fil.
<Dynamit> realubot: du länka till "skumma" filer lär ju inte ske
<realubot> Dynamit: Nej. Men av princip ska man ju inte köra exe-filer som folk droppar i IRC-kanaler. Det var mer det jag menade ...
<ibm_> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort?
<ibm_> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar?
<ibm_> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet?
<ibm_> finns det något kommando?
<realubot> Juslina: Du måste först installera programmet Universal USB Installer i Windows på din dator. Därefter ska du skapa USB-minnet med Ubuntu på genom att använda just Universal USB Installer.
<realubot> ibm_: Titta vem som snackar!
<realubot> ibm_: Har du inte mute längre? :)
<ibm_> nej verkar det som inte idag
<realubot> Det var på tiden att du får prata igen, tycker jag.
<realubot> ibm_: Men ta det lugnt med "spammandet" igen så du inte åker på en ny mute.
<ibm_> att installera ubuntu är väldigt lätt men det svåra är att rätta fel när de sedan uppstår
<realubot> Allt är svårt när man inte kan det. :)
<ibm_> ja men ubuntu ska jag aldrig rekomendera för folk som inte gillar att fixa problem
<Dynamit> ska vi vara så så ska man inte rekomendera Linux till folk som är bakom flötet
<Dynamit> när det gäller dator
<realubot> ibm_: Säg inte det högt nu när Juslina håller på och skapa ett bootbart USB-minne för att installera Ubuntu.
<realubot> ibm_: ;)
<ibm_> alla andra kända distar är bättre än ubuntu när det gäller att fixa olika problem med systemet
<ibm_> med pendrive eller?
<Dynamit> De ända problem jag har haft med Ubuntu har jag varit orsaken till så de så
<realubot> ibm_: Med programmet Universal USB Installer.
<realubot> Jag har haft en del strul med grafikkort och med USB-grejer som skrivare.
<Dynamit> det ända jag har haft har jag som sagt varit orsaken till
<Dynamit> men jag är inte genomsnitts svensson användaren heller
<ibm_> pendrive hemsidan har också ett program som gör det möjligt att ha flera distribution och boota från med usb
<realubot> Min största kritik mot Ubuntu är nog att stödet för USB-grejer och vissa graffekort är för dåliga. Och att vissa program inte har en tillräckligt bra motsvarighet i Ubuntu. Detta gäller framförallt specialprogram.
<realubot> ibm_: Det är överkurs. Han/hon ska installera Ubuntu. Det är där vi är nu.
<Dynamit> om sidan i sig har det "program" så är det ju egentligen inte ett program utan bara rena koder som säger gör si och så
<ibm_> realubot glöm inte att uppdateringar och upgraderingar också orsakar ibland problem i ubuntu
<realubot> Juslina: Hur går det för dig?
<Dynamit> hemisdors kodning är rätt strikta på det sättet
<realubot> ibm_: Sant.
<realubot> Särskilt uppgraderingar.
<Dynamit> hahaha Windows uppdateringar är fn värre när det gäller problem om man inte har standard inställningarna på exakt allting
<ibm_> realubot ubuntu systemet är nästan ostabilt som med windows
<realubot> Det som är störande med Windows-uppdateringar är att man måste uppdatera steg för steg och svara på lite frågor mellan varven.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte så mycket om uppdateringarna tar lite tid men jag vill inte vakta datorn medan den uppdateras för att få in uppdateringarna.
<Dynamit> hahaha *nix dist. man svarar ja 1 gång sedan är det bara låta datorn göra allting
<realubot> Dynamit: Ja, och om inte annat så går det ju att uppdatera med option för att automatiskt svara yes på frågor.
<Dynamit> -y :P
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Dynamit> :P
<ibm_> Dynamit jag menar att det finns ett program att ladda ner i pendrive hemsidan som gör det möjligt att lägga in flera distributioner på ett usb minne och även boota från dessa olika distar
<realubot> Installationen (och säkerheten med att programmen uppdateras) är ju en klar fördel med Ubuntu.
<realubot> Dessutom slipper man bocka ur rutor om Google Toolbar e.t.c. så fort men installerar ett program som är gratis.
<realubot> Och man slipper sitta och fylla i licensnycklar ...
<Dynamit> licensnycklar hur ser dom ut
<realubot> Dynamit: ;)
<Dynamit> är det de som jag trycker aktivera senare på :P
<realubot> Dynamit: Ja, tills programmet låser sig så gör du det. :)
<ibm_> Dynamit det brukar vara 25 tecken att skriva in i windows
<Dynamit> hahaha låser sig
<Dynamit> gör de aldrig
<Dynamit> jasså
<Dynamit> jag stoppar i skivan sedan kan jag gå där ifrån på nästan alla Windows kopior jag har
<Dynamit> men det är klart Obevakad installation på nästan alla :P
<realubot> Dynamit: Installleras spionprogrammen i dina gratisversioner av Windows automatiskt också eller måste du ladda ner dessa separat?
<Juslina> jag ser nog allt vad ni skriver!  ;)
<ibm_> hur går installationen?
<Dynamit> haha jag vet att det är 1:1 kopior
<Dynamit> så det finns inget skit i dem
<realubot> Jag tänker då inte använda ett gratis-Windows igen i.a.f.
<ibm_> går det bra hittills eller?
<realubot> Eller annan programvara som kommer från icke pålitlig källa.
<realubot> Dynamit: Hur vet du det?
<Juslina> sådär två skrikande ungar att ta hand om samtidigt....
<Dynamit> hur jag vet det för att checksum och md5hash etc. stämmer med kopiorna som windows säger ska ha den och den summan av de och det
<Dynamit> hur så
<realubot> Dynamit: Okej. Och du behöver inte fylla i licensnycklar?
<ibm_> även det räcker inte
<realubot> Dynamit: Då är dom inte crackade då?
<ibm_> det kan finnas andra spår i alla fall
<Dynamit> Nej har du missat att jag sa obevakad installation
<Juslina> Nej. Det blev skräp av allt. Det var ett helt annat program än utlovat!
<Juslina> :(
<realubot> ibm_: Varför räcker inte det? Om hash-summan stämmer så borde ju kopian vara identisk med originalet?
<realubot> Juslina: Öh, va?
<realubot> Ett annat program än utlovat? Vad installerade du egentligen?!?
<Dynamit> du om checksum och md5hash är identiska så kan de nästan aldrig haft en chans att ändra någonting
<Dynamit> om de inte är riktiga jäkla proffs som vill in hos NSA, DEA, MI6 etc. då kanske de lyckas manipulera filerna utan att md5hash och checksum stämmer
<realubot> Dynamit: Nej, men frågan är då hur du kan ha en Windows-skiva som har förinstallerad licensnyckel? Borde inte det kräva att originalet är moddat?
<ibm_> jo för att tänk att man byter ett tecken med varandra typ a och c då kommer summan vara ändå exact samma som den var för
<realubot> Eller vad är det för Windows-installationer du har tillgång till?
<realubot> ibm_: Knappast?
<Dynamit> realubot: är du medveten om att det finns obevakade installationer ifrån Microsoft själva
<realubot> ibm_: Tecknet motsvarar ju inte samma 1:or och 0:or?
<realubot> ibm_: Olika tecken har ju olika värden och då blir hash-summan olika?
<Juslina> Det jag fick hem var Driver boost. Inte Usb Installer
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag misstänkte att du hade någonting sådant ja.
<realubot> Juslina: Installerade du från länken jag postae här i kanalen?
<Dynamit> likförbannat så kan de jag använder komma ifrån Microsoft själva så då är den ju inte "hackad"
<realubot> exe-filen?
<Juslina> ja
<realubot> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.1.exe
<realubot> Det måste väl ändå vara Universal USB Installer i den filen.
<Juslina> testar igen...
<ehlu> kör unetbootin?
<Juslina> har 100mb lina, men det tar tid... :/
<Dynamit> jag kan även göra egen obevakadinstallation med allting som jag vill ha och sedan göra en nätverksinstallation tillgänglig som är helt obevakad :P
<realubot> Juslina: Testa med Unetbootin då men då kan du inte följa guiden jag postade till dig: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<ibm_> jo tänk så här du tar alla bokstäver och kastar om för att skriva nåt annat då kommer så klart grejen den var avsedd för att inte funka men man kan utnyttja det genom att skriva nåt annat med dessa
<Juslina> nu gick det bättre, blev lurad av en reklambanner gissar jag....
<realubot> Juslina: Här är en guide för hur du gör med Unetbootin i Windows: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-live-usb-linux/
<realubot> Juslina: Okej. Fortsätt med Universal USB Installer då enligt förra guiden om du har lyckats installera det nu.
<realubot> ibm_: Om du kastar om bokstäverna så kommer ju inte hash-summan att stämma längre.
<realubot> ibm_: Och att kasta om bokstäverna så man får samma hash-summa och ett fungerande program är nog jättesvårt.
<realubot> ibm_: hash-summan är ju ett statistiskt mått på likheten mellan originalet och kopian.
<realubot> ibm_: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontrollsumma
<Dynamit> ja men det var inte vilken hash-summa som helst jag sa utan MD5 hash-summan :P
<realubot> "Den anses i dag inte vara en kryptografisk säker funktion, men kan fortfarande användas för att upptäcka fel som har uppstått av misstag."
<realubot> Okej. Du har ju rätt.
<realubot> "Mycket arbete har lagts ner på att hitta svagheter i MD5 som kan användas för att till exempel skapa olika filer eller signaturer med samma hashvärde, och för att från ett hashvärde finna ett lösenord i klartext. 2005 lyckades forskare skapa två Postscript-filer med samma hashvärde, och även två X.509-certifikat med samma hashvärde."
<Dynamit> ja just det men det tog dom flera år
<realubot> Då gäller det att lita på källan och att ingen byter ut filen i man-in-the-middle-attack.
<ibm_> det är ju det typ ett anti virus program använder
<Dynamit> anv. anti-virus program mitma
<realubot> Glöm inte salta era lösenord: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_%28kryptografi%29
<Dynamit> det var ju ett sätt att se på det
<ibm_> och de går inte alltid att lita på
<Dynamit> ska vi vara sånna ibm_ så är ingenting säkert
<Dynamit> inte ens *nix dist.
<Dynamit> finns ingenting som är säkert isånna fall
<Dynamit> om vi ska börja tänka på vad som är möjligt
<ibm_> ja där ser ni
<realubot> Det är klart att ingenting är säkert.
<Dynamit> så då ska du sluta anv. enheter som räknar ut någonting som helst matimatiskt
<Dynamit> datorer tv-apparater
<Dynamit> telefoner
<Dynamit> ska jag fortsätta
<realubot> Då får man ju bygga allt sjävl från grunden och veta till 100% vad man gör i alla lägen. Det finns det ju inte en jävel som klarar.
<realubot> *själv
<Dynamit> inte ens då är det 100% säkert realubot
<realubot> Nä, för man kan inte veta om man kan lita på sig själv.
<ibm_> det ända som kan vara säker om man kan programmering och använder os från bara de listade i hemsidan gnu.org
<realubot> ibm_: Det är ju inte säkert heller för man har ju inte en chans att kontrollera koden.
<Dynamit> du inte ens där kan man vara säker
<realubot> Men om man övervakar nätverkstrafiken stenhårt hela tiden så borde man väl vara säker.
<Dynamit> så ska vi vara paranoida så ska det skickas emp över hela världen
<ibm_> jo man har ju kontrollen då
<Dynamit> hahaha realubot i dina drömmar
<realubot> Linux innehåller ju miljoner rader programkod. Omöjligt att veta om det ligger något gömt i koden.
<realubot> Dynamit: Vad då då?
<ibm_> emp kommer att döda människorna först
<Dynamit> hahaha beror på hur kraftig etc.
<realubot> Dynamit: Med minimal nätverkskommunikation och 100% övervakning av alla bitar som skickas/tas emot borde man väl vara ganska "säker"?
<realubot> Att det inte går att använda datorn normalt är ju en annan femma.
<ibm_> den måste vara kraftigt annars räcker det inte för att förstöra datorer
<Dynamit> realubot: inte ens då så fort du har kontakt på något sätt til WAN är du körd
<realubot> "Kineserna" hade ju helt klart gjort en luring med backdooren i prollarna eller vad det var.
<realubot> Den genomskådar man ju inte i första taget. :D
<Dynamit> eller stoppar in enheter som varit i enheter med wan tillgång
<Dynamit> så hur man än gör är du körd
<Dynamit> om vi ska vara paranoida
<realubot> Självklart får man inte stoppa in nya enheter i burken.
<realubot> Den ska ju stå inlåst i ett panic room.
<Dynamit> ja just det
<Dynamit> utan tillgång till WAN
<Dynamit> i någon form
<realubot> Om det här är sant så: http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/40037-china-made-us-military-chip-security-backdoor/
<ibm_> nej kineserna har ju fifflat med firmware på hårvara saker men även där kan man använda os från gnu.org de tillåter inte tillgång till dessa saker
<Dynamit> du är alltid körd
<Dynamit> och klart skaparen gör bakdörrar till sig
<Dynamit> en del gör det får att få kontrollen av sin skapelse om den får spader andra som fallskärm och sist men inte minst de som vill utnyttja det när de blivit tillräcklit stora
<_Trullo> ni har sett för mycket på wargames
<ibm_> irc chatten är skadligare
<Dynamit> _Trullo: du jag ser verkligheten som den är sedan hur trolig den är var en annan sak
<ibm_> ha ha
<ibm_> ha ha
<ibm_> irc är väldigt ont
<ibm_> ha ha
<ibm_> ha ha
<ibm_> men tänk så här de flesta som kontrollerar dessa os på gnu.org kan man i alla fall lita mer än på andra
<Dynamit> men fortfarande du kan inte lita på att gnu.org är säkert
<Dynamit> eftersom man ta sig in på servern som är värd för gnu.org hemsida om man ger sig fn på det
<ibm_> jag sa faktist säkrast
<ibm_> det säkrare finns inte
<ibm_> tv utan internet är säkra i alla fall
<ibm_> och även datorer utan
<Dynamit> nix inte ens då
<ibm_> varför inte det då
<Dynamit> för du kan manipulera då också
<ibm_> hur menar du då
<Dynamit> räcker med att en masslagrings enhet i någon form sätts i så kan jag ha injicerat skadlik kod i dator som inte har tillgång till WAN i någon form
<ibm_> ja men utan sånt menar jag
<ibm_> använda bara hårdiskar som används bara för denna dator inte några alls
<ibm_> alltså inte några andra
<ibm_> bara samma exacta dator
<Dynamit> du får inte låta någon som helst annan röra maskinen heller
<Dynamit> så hur ska du anv. datorn som det var ifrån början eller?
<Dynamit> som en jätte kalkylator eller?
<_Trullo> glöm inte foliehatt på
<ibm_> ja ta bara backup i så fall och återställa i fall det kan behövas
<Dynamit> det räcker för att man ska kunna skada datorn
<Dynamit> så hahaha
<Dynamit> hur bra funkade den paranoida iden ibm_ ?
<ibm_> använda datorn bara som skrivmaskin och kalkylator och kanske programering
<Dynamit> hahaha då är du kör ibm_
<Dynamit> koden kan avra skadlig
<Dynamit> masslagrings enhet som flyttar mellan kan vara skadlig
<ibm_> nu överdriver du rejält
<Dynamit> så du måste göra allting ifrån grunden själv
<Dynamit> det var ju du eller realubot som började ju
<Dynamit> jag bara fortsatte
<ibm_> ja som den var exakt innan
<Dynamit> nix helt ifrån grunden måste du göra allting
<Dynamit> inte använda någon annans kod
<ibm_> datorn var egentligen avsedd bara för det
<ibm_> som kalkylator typ
<Dynamit> en jäkla stor kalkylator ja
<Dynamit> men idagens läge så gör itne du som privatperson dom uträkningarna osm man måste ha bärbara eller stationära datorers kraft till
<ibm_> nej då behöver jag inte ens kontrollera koden
<Dynamit> så du tror att man kan lita på källkoden bara för att den finns listad på plats x
<ibm_> för att den är redan som den är
<Dynamit> hahaha patetiskt
<Dynamit> om man nu ska vara paranoid
<Juslina> USB hard drive valt som Första boot, nu kör jag!
<ibm_> kan man göra en egen kanal?
<ibm_> alltså en irc kanal?
<ibm_> är det svårt?
<ibm_> vad krävs för att göra en kanal?
<delhage>  /join #kanalnamn
<ibm_> men det där är väl för att gå in i en kanal?
<ibm_> inte skapa en kanal?
<delhage> om kanalen inte finns så skapas den
<ibm_> men hur blir det när man stänger datorn?
<ibm_> måste man skapa om den igen?
<delhage> då den sista lämnar kanalen försvinner den
<delhage> om du vill regga en kanal så är det annorlunda
<Dynamit> delhage: nästan rätt om man har inte har registerarat den med hjälp av chanserv
<delhage> kolla på freenode.org efter info om det, minns inte vad man måste göra
<delhage> Dynamit: som jag sa
<ibm_> vad är skillnaden då?
<ibm_> om man registrerar den försvinner den inte då?
<delhage> mm
<ibm_> men måste den vara på freenode?
<delhage> nej
<delhage> men eftersom vi är där nu så tog jag det som exempel
<delhage> http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<ibm_> kan man ha den på andra än freenode vilken är vanligast och vad är skillnaden mellan dessa?
<delhage> vill du ha den nån annanstans så får du kolla på det nätverket vad man måste göra
 * delhage är bara på freenode
 * Dynamit efnet, Freenode min egna irc server, med några andra också :P
<ibm_> och man gör en egen då måste man ha en riktigt server eller hur funkar det?
<delhage> jovisst, jag är på redhats interna irc också iofs
<Dynamit> ibm_: i ditt fall är en egen irc server mer än överkurs
<Dynamit> ;)
<delhage> :)
<ibm_> annars vilken server är vanligast att använda?
<Dynamit> Efnet, Freenode är väl de största irc nätverken idags läget?
<ibm_> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort?
<ibm_> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar?
<ibm_> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet?
<ibm_> finns det något kommando?
<einand> ibm_ gör en egen irc klient ;)
<hplc> hej
<hplc> jag har problem med en 12.04 ubuntu desktop install, skrivbordet kan inte få samma upplösning som det haft tidigare, hur identifierar och installerar jag grafikkretsen? har glömt av hur jag gjorde
<hplc> grafiska hårdvaru / drivrutins-verktyget "ser" den inte
<hplc> på moderkortet kan jag se en onboard krets med namnet SIS964, men osäker på om det är rätt krets
<gaisten> hplc: jag brukar kolla med lspci
<hplc> gaisten, men detta är ju en lödd onboard krets som aldrig upptäcks av ubuntu?
<hplc> moderkortet heter ASUS K8S-LA , smeknamn "salmon"
<gaisten> så du fick ingen hint från det kommandot?
<gaisten> eller testade du inte ens?
<hplc> ska testa igen, sec
<hplc> växlar till den maskinen för enkelhetens skull, men lspci ger 4 gissningar, men ingen av dom är 9xx serien
<hplc> inte helt enkelt att installera xchat utan att kunna se knappar som "bakåt, avbryt, ok" :S
<hplc> fast kom på att monitorn är helt okänd för ubuntu nu med, "samsung samtron 96p" så då är det nog där man kanske ska börja
<hplc> en gammal tjock skärm, har ingen aning om hur jag bar mig åt förra gången
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-11
<hplc> lspci ger:
<hplc> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<hplc> men det verkar ju inte stämma alls som sagt, kretsen är lödad, varken AGP-kort eller PCI-kort
<hplc> detta var inte helt enkelt, ser inte hela ytan på skärmen
<HakanS> hplc: Vad ger: sudo lshw -class video
<HakanS> ?
<hplc> *-display UNCLAIMED
<hplc>        beskrivning: VGA compatible controller
<hplc>        produkt: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<hplc>        tillverkare: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<hplc>        physical id: 0
<hplc>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<hplc>        version: 00
<hplc>        bredd: 32 bits
<hplc>        klocka: 66MHz
<hplc>        förmågor: pm agp agp-3.0 vga_controller cap_list
<hplc>        konfiguration: latency=0
<hplc>        resurser: memory:e0000000-e7ffffff memory:ed000000-ed01ffff ioport:9000(storlek=128)
<hplc> fast nu blev jag väl auto-mutad för spamming :S
<HakanS> hplc: Här är en annan person med liknande problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/179365/resolution-problem-on-12-04-sis
<hplc> HakanS, tack :)
<HakanS> hplc: Det är förresten SIS 740 som är grafikkretsen på ditt moderkort.
<hplc> HakanS, ok, fast vad är då kretsen SIS964? kunde svurit på att det var den
<HakanS> hplc: Google är din vän ;)
<hplc> HakanS, nej, inte numera, min största fiende, en ocean av svar som jag kan ägna dagar åt för att hitta ett svar som stämmer på mina problem
<hplc> och xrandr? var det svaret på den personens problem?, den tråden beskriver mitt problem och tråden verkar inte vara löst på den sidan, en hänvisning till "xrandr"
<HakanS> Detta var i alla fall det första svar jag fick när jag googlade på "sis964": http://www.sis.com/news_room/news.aspx?m=22&region=en-global&rsn=1227
<hplc> xrandr verkar inte finnas i repo
<HakanS> hplc: Jo.
<hplc> kan inte se skärmen igen
<hplc> provade med x11perf -all
<hplc> och den håller på än med alla möjliga mönster på skärmen
<hplc> mm jaha xrandr följde med servern in
<hplc> nu så...........vilket jäkla micklande, inga fler install med X på denna burken
<johanbr> hplc: jo, SIS är antagligen det grafikkort som har allra sämst stöd under linux
<johanbr> vad som helst annat är bättre, i princip
<hplc> mjo det här problemet gick mig på nerverna
<hplc> nu tillbaka på evolution, fått till allt utom inställningarna för sändning, är det inte port 587, TLS, och metod "vanlig" för skicka hotmail?
<realubot> Who's da man?
<realubot> realubot is da man.
 * realubot tar på sig kepsen bak å fram.
<einand> kepsen bakåfram
<realubot> einand: Inte på modern särskrivningssvenska.
<einand> jag skrev fel
<einand> kepsen bakåfram är nog det mest bonniska man kan göra, och framsår som äkta WT
<realubot> einand: Det är ju hiphop.
<einand> det av något är väl trash
<realubot> Jay-Z är så långt ifrån trash man bara kan komma.
<realubot> http://cdn.sheknows.com/articles/2012/06/jay-z.jpg
<realubot> http://www.billboard.com/column/the-juice/jay-z-tops-forbes-hip-hop-rich-list-yet-1005309972.story
 * realubot gissar att einand köper en keps vilken dag som helst.
<einand> realubot: klart att han är
<einand> inkomst har ingen med kulturen att göra
<realubot> Jay-Z är finkultur i US.
<realubot> einand: Det blir inga barn gjorda i den här kanalen i natt.
<einand> realubot: blir det väl aldrig för din del?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.485971/livsfarlig-linux-gor-jakten-social
<realubot> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57563337-83/java-flaw-draws-web-attacks-reports-say/
<realubot> Tur att man inte använder Java applets.
<einand> gör någon det i dagsläget?
<realubot> Mjo, det finns det nog allt folk som gör.
<einand> undra varför, masochister?
<realubot> Mm, kanske.
<realubot> Läggdags nu einand.
<einand> China Mobile fler än 700 miljoner kunder, något som gör företaget till världens största mobiloperatör.
<realubot> Vi har varit uppe alldeles för länge.
<einand> realubot: ok, godnatt
<einand> ?
<realubot> Du också?
<einand> jag vakna ju precis
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> fått skit skum dygnsryttm
<einand> lägger mig 18 på efter middag
<realubot> Jag är på väg att tappa min normala dygnsrytm som jag har haft ett par veckor nu eller något.
<einand> ok
<realubot> God natt för mig och god morgon till dig.
<andol> morgens
<Coffe> sixxs pop ska vara uppe nu
<andol> Coffe: Känner dig som en mer hel människa nu när du åter har en IPv6 anslutning? :)
<Coffe> andol:  mycket bättre känner jag mig :)
<andol> \o/
<larsemil> men.
<larsemil> ipv6.
<larsemil> prata inte om det
<Coffe> ok då pratar vi om ipv5 :P
<larsemil> falu stadsnät och vår isp hade båda stöd för ipv6. precis när vi tjatat för att de skulle sätta igång det åt oss så tar BORLÄNGE stadsnät över driften av falu stadsnät. Tror ni de har stöd för ipv6? Nixx.
<Coffe> ha ha h a
<bamsefar> :P
<andol> larsemil: segt
<Barre> Coffe: tackar för infon (skyndar att slå på ipv6 på sin apt-cache-ng igen)
<Coffe> Barre:  sls
<delhage> yay
<Coffe> Barre:  följer du inte deras twitter ?
<Barre> twitter!!??!!... det är sååååå 2010
<Coffe> ja
<Rullish> wohooO!
<Rullish> är inte hon Amanda kvar längre?
<Rullish> hon var rolig
<delhage> du menar amelia?
<Rullish> ja justja
<Rullish> var ett tag sedan jag var inne här
<Coffe> någon som har en snygg lösning på hur man i bash kan avbryta en while loop ?
<maddoc> Coffe: break? :-)
<Barre> Kafferast... eller Coffe break
<Coffe> var otydlig , via anv trycker A.
<delhage> va?
<Barre> Coffe: nu har du nog tullat på fredagsdrinken lite för tidigt, nog för att det är fredag... du är lite otydlig vad det är du vill göra =)
<delhage> särskilt som han själv påpekar att han är otydlig och sen säger ytterligare nåt otydligt ;)
<Barre> hahaha...
<Barre> Coffe: är det något sånt här du är ute efter? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5297638/bash-how-to-end-infinite-loop-with-any-key-pressed
<Coffe> Barre:  har hittat den , men tror tyvärr inte det löser mitt problem .
<realubot> Ja, var är amelia?
<realubot> Varför är hon aldrig här längre? Har hon tröttnat på oss amatörer?
<realubot> Och där var utredningen mot snuten som sköt rånare nedlagd.
 * realubot undrar hur Peyam tar det.
<realubot> "I slutet av december var 414.000 personer, 8,9 procent av arbetskraften, inskrivna som arbetslösa hos Arbetsförmedlingen."
<realubot> Moderaterna har snubblat på arbetslinjen.
<realubot> Lågstatussysselsättning, säger jag.
<anonymous> Tjena
<anonymous> Har precis kört in ubuntu i min burk här
<anonymous> Har ett litet problem
<anonymous> Och det är att WLANet kopplas ner hela tiden
<anonymous> Har precis kört in ubuntu i min burk här
<anonymous> Och det är att WLANet kopplas ner hela tiden
<Hoxx> det har jag råkat ut för hos nån bekant också, hittade ingen lösning (dethär hjälpte dej inte alls men tänkte bara nämna) :)
<anonymous> Hoxx: hahaha, tackar för det. Ser det som lite medkänsla kanske ;)
<Hoxx> jess :D
<Hoxx> väntar på en lösning... :)
<anonymous> Lovar att återkomma när jag löst problemet ;)
 * Hoxx gillar anonymous' inlägg
<einand> Hoxx: vart då?
<Hoxx> ^
<anonymous> Hoxx: Det finns en del som fått det att fungera bättre genom att installera ntb
<Hoxx> anonymous: vad är det?
<anonymous> Hoxx: förmodligen ett av de få virus som finns ;) hahah
<Hoxx> :P
<Peyam> supppppp?
<anonymous> Hoxx: ingen aning vad det står för... Det sägs dock vara kompletterande för linux drivrutinspaket för just WLAN
<anonymous> wazuuuuuuuuuuuup
<Hoxx> anonymous: okej, bra att veta. ska lägga det på minnet
<Peyam> äntligen lite lis här
<Peyam> v
<anonymous> ;)
<johanbr> Hoxx: vad är det för wlan-adapter?
<johanbr> anonymous: ursäkta, menat till dig^^
<anonymous> sjukt bra fråga faktiskt
<anonymous> ASUS-laptop... Så jag utgår ifrån att de är något av standardmodellerna ;)
<johanbr> anonymous: om du gör "sudo lshw -C network", vad står det under "Wireless interface" ?
<anonymous> Atheros
<anonymous> AR9485
<hplc> finns det nån grafisk frontend för att manuellt sätta routes? eller är allt med "route add" från terminalen?
<anonymous> Är väl bara terminal?
<einand> varför vill man ha ett grafiskt frontend?
<hplc> ja idén var att jag från 192.168.1.0/24 vill kunna SSHa till 192.168.0.0/24 LAN
<gaisten> hplc: jag vet att det finns i networkmanager för gnome under ipv4 settings > routes
<gaisten> har inte kört någe annat :) men lär väl finnas
<hplc> gaisten, ok
<hplc> nah det löste inte problemet, verkar som om brandväggen inte heller vet hur den tar sig dit, och brandväggen är satt till router addressen som default GW, och routern ligger på 192.168.0.0/24...man tycker det borde räcka för att SSHa till 192.168.0.0/24 från 192.168.1.0/24
<anonymous> hur fixar jag så att lwm ligger som standard före gnome?
<johanbr> anonymous: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951709
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951709 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 Atheros AR9485 WiFi card on Acer Aspire One 722 works slow, sometimes crashes" [Medium,Expired]
<johanbr> prova lägga till options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<johanbr> (se ovanstående länk)
<johanbr> anonymous: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951709 (för wifi-problem)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951709 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 Atheros AR9485 WiFi card on Acer Aspire One 722 works slow, sometimes crashes" [Medium,Expired]
<anonymous> johanbr: Tackar för det =)
<anonymous> NÃ¥gon ide om hur jag kan switcha desktop till lwm?
<ehlu> lwm?
<anonymous> light window manager
<ehlu> du lär ju välja det när du loggar in
<anonymous> okok
<ehlu> om du har det instlalerat
<ehlu> installerat
<anonymous> johanbr: Jag kan inte hitta /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<anonymous> ath9k existerar ej
<johanbr> anonymous: skapa den filen i så fall
<johanbr> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<anonymous> okok... men vad ska jag lägga in för information i den
<anonymous> jag kan ju inte ta det direkt från vad sidan presenterar
<anonymous> det är ju för en acer
<johanbr> anonymous: jo, prova det... det är samma wlan-chip
<anonymous> okok
<anonymous> Skall jag kopiera allt rakt av then?
<johanbr> tja, det är ju bara en rad: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<anonymous> yepp yepp
<anonymous> johanbr: Tackar för det, fungerar bättre nu
<anonymous> Dock vet jag inte om det blev ytterligare bättring pga att jag installera det paket jag nämnde tidigare
<anonymous> hmmmm... har uppenbarligen ett problem till
<anonymous> hur gör jag för att installera om lwm?
<anonymous> hur är det nu man skriver för att få med alla paketen i apt-get
<hplc> alla vet jag inte men det finns en växel som heter --install-suggests, om det är de du menar
<anonymous> hmmm
<anonymous> kan vara det ja ;)
<anonymous> var några år sedan jag körde debian sist
<anonymous> vad finns det för troliga problem om datorn hänger sig så fort jag valt att logga in med lwm istället för gnome
<hplc> tror inte jag förstår frågan, men X består väl av 3 delar, lwm låter som en window manager medan gnome är en miljö precis som KDE, gnome vilar väl på GDM och KDE på KDM, jag hade nog börjat med "dpkg-reconfigure"
<anonymous> light window manager skall väl spela i samma liga som gnome?
<anonymous> eller har jag missförstått det hela
<hplc> server client och desktop, har jag för mig, att jämföra miljön gnome med fönsterhanteraren lwm är nog lite som att jämföra äpplen och päron
<anonymous> aufan
<anonymous> okok... my bad
<hplc> jag hade standard inloggningsskärm, men kunde välja vilket desktop environment jag ville, men jag var tvungen att avgöra om GDM eller någon-annan-desktop-manger skulle vara ansvarig
<anonymous> okok.... men hur kan jag confa detta nu i efterhand?
<hplc> har för mig att man enklast körde: --------->      dpkg-reconfigure     namnet-på-det-som-saken-gäller
<anonymous> okok
<hplc> fast är jag ute på hal is får gärna nån mer kunnig rätta mig
<anonymous> Äsch... skit samma.. får pröva oss framåt =)
 * Barre håller med hplc 
<anonymous> haha
<anonymous> Jag måste ju lära mig... Så jag får ju pröva mig fram med hjälp av er och Mr Google
<anonymous> Skulle det skita sig, då är de bara in med USB-stickan och göra om allt igen =)
<anonymous> Hörredu Barre: hur får man en såndär schyst rad ;)
<Barre> anonymous: vad menar du?
 * Barre undera om anonymous menar det här?
<Barre> anonymous: du skriver /me och meddelandet du vill
 * anonymous testar detta
 * anonymous cool
<anonymous> hahah.. snacka om att vara glad för deta
<anonymous> det lilla
<anonymous> *
<hplc> när jag går lös hej vilt i experimentsyfte händer att jag inte kan använda någon av giganterna gnome eller kde, då väljer jag en ofta att rätta till felen i LXDE, har jag vridit sönder för mycket tar jag CTRL+ALT+F1 och hamrar i CLI tills jag är nöjd
<anonymous> Cool
 * ehlu tar en bira, lutar sig tillbaka efter en veckas jobb och njuter av en underbar bakgrundsbild!
<ehlu> http://imgur.com/UIE6P
<anonymous> OMFG
 * anonymous jag är ovanpå henne
<ehlu> Nej för hon är ovanpå mig just nu :)
<anonymous> HELL NO
<anonymous> Alltså den kvinnan
<anonymous> helt sinnes
 * ehlu <3 Penny
<anonymous> haha
<anonymous> nu skall jag se om jag kan kicka igång lwm
<hplc> i så fall är sängen x-servern, ehlu en window manager och hon ligger överst som ett desktop
<anonymous> ttyl
<Barre> ehlu: men... sheldon är ju coolare
<hplc> där var väl en hyffsad jämförelse?
<anonymous> hahaha
<anonymous> absolut
<ehlu> hplc: HAHAHAHA!
<ehlu> Barre: Jo absolut, men skulle nog hellre vilja att hon är ovanpå mig än Dr. Sheldon Cooper ;)
<ehlu> Jag har jobb att göra men jag orkar inte :(
<anonymous> Alltså, detta går ju åt heövete
<anonymous> helvete
<anonymous> haha
<anonymous> tryckte på att logga in med lwm
<anonymous> Allt blir svart
<anonymous> Kan inte skriva något eller någonting
<anonymous> CTRL + ALT + F1 gjorde att jag kunde logga in och börja skriva
<anonymous> förslag?
 * anonymous mjuk i pannbenet
<ehlu> Har du en gdm installerad?
<ehlu> asså en session manager
<ehlu> eller vafan de heter
<anonymous> jadu, det är en bra fråga
<anonymous> haha
<anonymous> någon som har en aning om hur jag skiftar i terminal? eller det går bara i grafiskt läge?
<anonymous> kör nämligen med irssi
<ehlu> testa boota om din dator
<ehlu> så ska du se att du kan logga in grafiskt
<anonymous> yepp yepp
<hplc> har jag helt fel för mig eller kunde man göra paste av screenshots förr på pastebin.com?
<hplc> eller har det alltid varit bara text?
 * hplc är förvirrad
<ehlu> hplc: jag har aldrig hört talas om det
<hplc> ja jag tänkte man kanske kunde ladda upp steg för steg, då är det ju omöjligt att missföstå "en bild säger mer än tusen ord"
 * anonymous tillbaka IGEN
<anonymous> Tjena tja
<ehlu> anonymous: fungerade det?
<anonymous> Nja
<ehlu> ett tips om du kör irssi är att köra den i en screen
<anonymous> Jag har hittat ett läge som jag är jävligt nöjd med
<anonymous> vet inte om det är detsamma
<anonymous> flux
<anonymous> lwm hänger sig fortfarande
<anonymous> så jag kör på detta
<ehlu> så kan du stänga terminalen och sedan öppna upp den igen utan att den har stängts så att säga
<anonymous> om jag förstår dig rätt så är svaret Ja! ;)
<hplc> anonymous, CTRL+ALT+F1 till och med CTRL+ALT+F6 så hamnar du i CLI, CTRL+ALT+F7 så är du tillbaka i det grafiska
<anonymous> Aufan... TACK! =)
 * anonymous antecknar
<anonymous> Jag visste inte hur jag skulle komma tillbaka så jag startade om datorn
<anonymous> hahaha
<anonymous> Fy fan vilken fredagsunderhållning jag måste vara för denna kanal
<anonymous> grovneewbie2013
<Dynamit> haha screen funkar bra
<Dynamit> :P
<ehlu> :D
 * andol har även hört att det krävs omstart utav datorn för att ta sig ur Emacs alt. Vi :)
<Dynamit> har två maskiner som går just nu med denna klient visandes på båda två
<Dynamit> hm undrar om man ska spela lite Super Mario Galaxy 2
<Dynamit> man spelar ju så lite så har inte klarat alla baner än
 * hplc gillar varken emacs eller vi, det är ju rena alkotesten att jobba i såna editors
<Dynamit> flera år senare hahaha
<Dynamit> hahaha vim funkar bra :P
 * hplc föredrar YES diskmedel framför VIM
<hplc> :D :D :D
<hplc> ååååh va rolig jag var nu :p
<Dynamit> fn jag drar nog till centrum snabbt som tusan
<Dynamit> och handlar något
<Dynamit> fn är för sugen på go saker
<Markk> Hoppas det inte går jättesakta.
<hplc> tror inte nån druckit yes någonsin...men hade nog sett kul ut
<Markk> hplc: <Jin^> Gick ut i köket för att blanda saft, slog på kranen, tog saftflaskan, blandade ihop, lyfte glaset och drack. Det smakade SATAN ! Så nu kan man skryta med att man har druckit diskmedel....
<Markk> http://warpdrive.se/33091
<einand> Markk: det är rätt så dödligt, om man dricker för mycket
<Markk> Jo.
<Markk> Tror inte snubben fick i sig så mycket dock.
<Dynamit> nä nu jäklar syns om ett tag ;)
<hplc> min största tabbe genom tiderna var på en student fest, hittade inget glas, letade och hittade ett jätteglas, hällde i 2 flaskor öl och bar runt på kannan och tyckte ölen var sur...ända tills en ur kökspersonalen utbrast "VAD I HELVETE? det har för tusan vart liljekonvalj i den vasen"
 * hplc true story
<hplc> nä det står helt still, var kan man ladda upp screenshots? på samma vis som pastebin kan med text? måste ju vara välkänt på IRC??
<einand> hplc: http://imgur.com/
<hplc> einand, tack
<Markk> Imgur är rätt välkänt, ja.
<Markk> Om du behöver ladda upp filer överlag, inkl. bilder, så rekommenderar jag http://solidfiles.com/
<hplc> ok, nå dags för duschen
 * anonymous vill ha whisky
<ehlu>  är du här? :D
<ehlu> Whiskey: är du hår? :D
<einand> ehlu: tror int hår kan skriva
<anonymous> hahaha
<Dynamit> Så tog längre tid än nödvändigt
<hplc> har letat runt men hittar inget om en kanal för "password gorilla" nån som är bra på det?
<anonymous> Vad fan är det?
<hplc> ett program som lagrar användarnamn tillsammans med lösenord och web address i krypterad form så man behöver bara minnas ett "master" lösenord
<hplc> men jag skulle vilja kunna synca det
<Markk> Skapar inte applikationen en fil?
<Markk> Då är det bara att synkronisera filen.
<hplc> jo den krypterade filen, den kan man ju manuellt flytta runt på en usb sticka
<anonymous> Är sjukt skeptisk till sånnadärade applikationer
<Markk> hplc: Ja?
<Markk> hplc: Då är det väl bara att synka den?
<hplc> Markk, men att oskyddat skyffla runt en krypterad fil......
<Markk> hplc: uhm
<Markk> hplc: ...den är krypterad?
<hplc> kanske nåt i stil med SCP?
<hplc> ja
<Markk> hplc: Kör med en krypterad synkroniseringslösning annars då?
<Markk> hplc: Eller sftp.
<hplc> Markk, mm jo
<anonymous> någon som kan grunder i html?
<hplc> blandad miljö, linux BSD windows, filezilla på alla, utbyta nycklar, cron-tabbad pushad copy, thats it??
<einand> hur då?
<einand> letar efter en fin lösning
<einand> trodde inte filezilla kunde göra annat än att vara osäker
<hplc> "supports ftp over SSL/TLS and SSH" står det
<hplc> eller ja, inte ordagrant, men bra nära
<Peyam> sup biatched
<Peyam> irc på samung galaxy
<hexabit_M> !read_group *
<ubot2`> Factoid 'read_group *' not found
<hexabit_M> Ooops sorry ;)
<hplc> hmm ok, server är uppe och en kontroll visar att disk health är bra, men nu är jag osäker på om jag vill krångla till det med ftp, och istället på enklaste sätt få ubuntu att skriva den filen till servern med cron 2 gånger per dygn
<Peyam> ngn som behärskar CSS här?
 * hplc börjar bli nervös
<hplc> umm...ett backup program på ubuntu som jobbar mot servern då?, lite nervigt att fixa&trixa och chansa nu när det är min riktiga server det gäller :S
<einand> mySQL with a good index optimizing
<einand> Rows 0 - 29 ( 168 812 460 total -  0.0741s)
<einand> Without index
<einand> Rows 0 - 29 ( 168 812 460 total 177.8165s)
<Peyam> Grabbar
<Peyam> kan ni hjälpa en stund
<Peyam> www.kurdan.se
<Peyam> ni ser listan fyller inte hela boxen alltså hela tr'en
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/XkyHTYmL
<Peyam> här är koden
<Peyam> var finns fel?
<johanbr> hplc: ett cronjobb som kör scp?
<hplc> johanbr, serverside är nog allt i sin ordning, men hur skulle en sån rad se ut? samma användare och lösenord gäller för båda maskinerna
<hplc> user@server och pass blir väl inblandat?
<hplc> http://kb.iu.edu/data/agye.html
<hplc> stämmer den howton in på mig?
<johanbr> hplc: bara scp filnamn user@remote.server:
<johanbr> och se till att ssh keys är konfigurerade, så du inte behöver ange lösenord
<johanbr> ja, precis som i den länken
<hplc> mm nyckel utbytet skedde nog första gången jag valde att SSHa mot servern
<johanbr> nej, det är bara "host key"
<johanbr> du måste kopiera över ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub (eller motsvarande) till servern, och lägga till den till filen ~/.ssh/authorized_keys på servern
<hplc> johanbr, ok
<hplc> den sidan verkar bra, så basic och fundamental att det verkar vara svårt att misslyckas
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-12
<Peyam> hur säger man Läge på engelska?
<Peyam> mode
<realubot> Varför kan inte ibm skriva i dag när han kunde skriva i går?
<realubot> Peyam: Vad menar du? Det är ju för att du har en knapparna till höger i botten av boxen ju?
<Peyam> de fixade sig
<Peyam> ton bara bort en onödig css kod
<realubot> Peyam: Jaha.
<K350> Vart tog ibm vägen?
<hplc> vme är det ni frågar efter? en OP?
<K350> hplc: En linux guru
<hplc> i så fall mediterar han väl......eller ligger i sängen
<K350> Mm, troligen gör han det.
<realubot> K350: Han skrev i pm och frågade varför han inte kunde skriva i kanalen.
<realubot> K350: Han var ju här och frågade i går.
<hplc> när man ser det ordet tänker man automatiskt långt hår, långt skägg, extremt duktig och lukten av hash
<K350> realubot: Skön kille lol
<Peyam> näää
<K350> hplc: det sämmer ngo bra på ibm
<hplc> K350, :D
<hplc> föreställer mig dom människorna, är lite typ som dom som läser koranen, dom röker på och sitter och gungar och reciterar hela filsystems hierakin utan och innan
<hplc> en SÅN böneutropare får dom gärna installera, tänk, bara tänk.....den ljuva tanken på nån som sitter och rabblar upp allt ur /bin /sbin /usr etc etc :D
<hplc> kl 4 på morgonen i megafon över hela stan , that is :D
<realubot> hplc: Vad är ditt problem med att flytta en fil säkert mellan två datorer?
<hplc> realubot, inte så mycket nu
<realubot> Okej.
<hplc> webbsidan förklarar mycket pedagogiskt
<hplc> och johanbr förklarade nyckel utbytet
<K350> hplc: Du glömde ge mig ennyckel
<realubot> hplc: Ett annat bra sätt att komma åt filer på en server är att använda sftp i t.ex. Nautilus. Då har du ett fint grafiskt gränssnitt där du ser en katalog i servern monterad som vilken katalog som helst i Nautilus.
<hplc> K350, jag är såpass paranoid nu att jag har 2 dedikerade maskiner som brandväggar + en proxy
<hplc> K350, och funderar på att sätta upp en Openbsd emellan med
<hplc> OCH funderar på att ta lugnande
<Markk> Bara att fråga din lokala läkare om att få lite benzodiazepiner utskrivet.
<K350> hplc: Får jag ett konto då?
<hplc> Markk, jag går redan på temesta
<Markk> ahaja
<realubot> hplc: Typ: sftp://username@sftp.server.com i Nautilus location bar som du får upp om du trycker Ctrl+L.
<hplc> om jag ser nåt i loggarna är det nåt jättefarligt och sladden måste ryckas ur, finns det inget i loggarna blir nervös över att det ser för tomt ut
<realubot> hplc: Har du ångest eller?
<hplc> realubot, ja, ångest problem är väl ett av dom
<hplc> ....och mild odiagnostiserad paranoia
<Markk> I see that.
<Markk> Står båda servrarna i Sverige?
<K350> hplc: kör du egna servrar?
<hplc> i sverige?, dom står i mitt sovrum, men innehåller allt av värde jag har samlat på mig under åren
<Markk> uhu
<Markk> Vad hjälper det att köra proxy via dessa isf?
<Markk> Jag har en server i Tyskland.
<Markk> Som jag kör proxy via, och även IRC.
<Markk> Men jag skulle egentligen vilja hoppa mellan en server utanför EU och USA innan jag kör mot den servern.
<K350> Markk: varför då?
<Markk> För att inte se var jag sitter.
<Markk> Fysiskt.
<hplc> brandvägg-->proxy-->brandvägg-->IDS/IPS-->switch-->klienter
<Markk> Fast det som hplc verkar vara orolig för är intrång, inte över att någon ska veta vem han är.
<K350> Markk: Jag kan pentesta din server om du vill.
<hplc> haha nja, dom som behöver veta vem och var du finns vet det redan
<Markk> K350: Det är lugnt.
<Markk> K350: Jag är inte orolig för vanligt folk. :)
<K350> Markk: I så fall kan jag pentesta den.
<hplc> din mobil röjer dig flera ggr i minuten, din ISP samarbetar med polisen och säkerhetstjänsten
<Markk> hplc: Givetvis
<Markk> hplc: Men kör man SSH till servern i ett annat land så är trafiken från min dator mot servern säkrad.
<Markk> Och då spelar det ingen roll hur mycket trafiken sniffas.
<Markk> Om man kör med pubkey givetvis.
<realubot> Markk: Varför använder du inte Tors exit nodes utanför EU/US då? För långsamt?
<hplc> Markk, jo du verkar ju ha fått upp lite mer skydd än de flesta
<Markk> realubot: Det kan man också göra.
<K350> realubot: ISP'n kan sniffa direkt från hans modem innan paketne ens har nått Banlgadesh.
<Markk> Om paketen är krypterade spelar det ingen roll ens
<Markk> Och sedan har jag inget modem.
<realubot> K350: Jo, men det hjälper ju inte om trafiken är krypterad.
<K350> realubot: Ja, men det gört omvägen via Bangladesh onödig.
<realubot> Omvägen via Bangladesh är ju bara för att dölja IP.
<realubot> Du får skilja på att hindra spårning av IP och att hindra att trafiken blir avlyssnad.
<K350> realubot: Jo, där är tor exit modes bra. Men tor har brister med dns som du vet.
<realubot> Mm.
<K350> Han ska ju ansluta till egne server. I vilken ändå är det tänkt att någon skulle vilja kolla hans ip?
<K350> realubot: En annan sak om han anslöt till en maskin andra har anslutningn till.
<realubot> K350: Nja, firman som hostar servern ser ju hans IP om han inte har fejkad IP.
<K350> realubot: Ja om inte annat så vet dom vem som betalat.
<realubot> Det innebär ju att det finns risk att anslutningarna logggas och spåras tillbaka till honom om han inte döljer sin IP.
<realubot> K350: Jo, men man får ju ha server som går att betala för anonymt.
<realubot> Dessutom är han skyddad från att bli avslöjad av personer som hackar hans server.
<K350> realubot: rhm. Det där skulle jag akt amgi för.
<realubot> Vad?
<realubot> Att betala för server anonymt
<realubot> ?
<K350> realubot: ja
<realubot> Det är väl en nödvändighet om du inte vill riskera att åka dit på innehållet på servern.
<realubot> K350: Varför?
<K350> realubot: Jag menar att jag överlag är misstänksam mot anonyma betalningsformer
<K350> realubot: Vad jag förstått är många sådana tjänser ungefär lika opålitliga osm vissa anonymiseringstjänster - när det kommer till kritan. Men, vad vet jag.
<realubot> Det är ju vansinnigt att stå för servern i eget namn om man vill vara hemlig?
<realubot> Det beror ju så klart på varför man döljer IP.
<K350> realubot: Vill man vara hemlig och laglig så är det ngo inga problem hos i strot sett vilken leverantör som helst.
<K350> realubot: ja, precis.
<hplc> och om man sen är framgångsrik så får man ögonen på sig för att man sticker ut ur mängden av den anledningen
<realubot> Jag litar inte för fem öre på att ett hostingföretag inte lämnar ut uppgifter till t.ex. polisen.
<K350> realubot: Men om vi t.ex skule göra någoting riktigt busigt på nätet så tror jag nog inte vi skule anävnda den metoden.
<realubot> Nej.
<K350> realubot: Nä, men vill man vara hemligt och LAGLIG så är det ju inge problem. Problemet är ju snarare om man är i gråzonerna
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Sant.
 * hplc tror försvarsnerdragningarna gått till polisens IT rotel och fra
<K350> Så, då blri jag ju nyfiken på vad det är Markk har för sig på sin server :-)
<realubot> hplc: Polisens IT-grupp i GBG har fått förstärkning i.a.f.
<Markk> K350: Tror du att jag är så dum att jag faktiskt har det på den här servern?
<K350> realubot: låter bra.
<K350> Markk: Att du har vaddå på den där servern?
<Markk> K350: :)
<Markk> K350: Det du undrar över.
<Markk> K350: Vilket inte är något, givetvis.
<Markk> K350: Men OM jag nu skulle ha något.
<Markk> :D
<K350> lol
<Markk> Nej men
<Markk> Jag har inget på denna
<Markk> Förutom lite backup:s sedan jag skulle formatera om min dator.
<hplc> en kul grej är ju insurance filen som släpptes krypterad över hela världen, om Assagne råkar ut för något........ :D
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på hur TPB-gubben åkte dit.
<realubot> Wargen
<K350> Markk: Vilka vill du vara hemlig för. Hackers och terrorister eller polisen?
<realubot> För intrånget mot Skatteverkets leverantör.
<Markk> K350: Das Polizei.
<Markk> realubot: Sverige gav Kamobodja 300 (eller var det 600?) miljoner för "utveckling av deras demokrati", och Kamobodja gav oss Gottfrid.
<K350> Markk: PÅ det lilla viset.
<Markk> Det är isolerade händelser.
<Markk> Men det hände samma vecka.
<Markk> Så det var ju lite misstänksamt om man kan tänka lite. :)
<K350> Vad skulle det mot Gothard till?
<realubot> Markk: Jo, det kan ha spelat in i utlämningen men hur avslöjade man att han var inblandad i intrånget mot Skatteverkets leverantör?
<Markk> No idea.
<Markk> Jag träffade Viborg idag också.
<Markk> Påtal om tpb tänkte jag.
<realubot> Vem är det?
<Markk> Om du är en riktig datornörd så borde du veta.
<realubot> Jag är ingen datornörd.
<Markk> Du försöker ju påstå det ibland väl?
<realubot> Jag är en datorhårding.
<Markk> Nuvarande ägaren av PRQ, han tog över efter Gottfrid och gänget.
<realubot> Jaha.
<K350> Skatteverket måste ju vara busenkelt att SE:a in sig i. Gothard är ju o-cool - dessutom om han åkte dit på det också.
<Markk> Gothard?
<K350> Markk: ja, vad han nu heter kambjodakillen
<Markk> Gottfrid.
<Markk> Som jag skrev tidigare.
<realubot> Driver han PRQ på samma sätt som Gottfrid gjorde då? Jag menar med samma acceptans för "skumma" aktörer?
<Markk> realubot: Han driver det inte likadant, men såvida det inte är olagligt så säger han inte nej.
<realubot> Okej.
<Markk> Han tar emot många som inte har någon annanstans att vända sig.
<Markk> För att det är "omoraliskt".
<K350> realubot: Säg det, Men det dräller ju av folk som erbjuder servra rtill skummisar.
<realubot> Markk: Okej.
<Markk> Och väldigt hög anonymitet.
<realubot> Var Viborg killen som uttalade sig om PRQ efter senaste tillslaget?
<realubot> Det var någon som kommenterade tillslaget i tidningarna.
<Markk> ja
<realubot> Okej.
<K350> PRQ har ju allas ögon på sig. Den som håller på md skumma grejjer borde ju hålla sig långt borta från PRQ
<Markk> Som sagt
<Markk> Inte olagliga.
<Markk> Omoraliska.
<Markk> Eller ja, behöver ju inte ens vara omoraliska.
<K350> Markk: Lagne är en förläningn av etiken.
<realubot> Sitter Gottfrid häktad ännu eller vad har hänt+
<realubot> ?
<realubot> https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founders-jail-sentence-half-done-but-it-aint-over-yet-121227/
<realubot> Han verkar sitta på kåken nu.
<K350> realubot: Hur blir han sittande där?
<realubot> Hur?
<K350> ja?
<realubot> K350: Det verkar som om han sitter på Mariefredsanstalten. Den har säkerhetsklass 2 så där sitter han nog stilla.
<K350> realubot: Hur länge sk ahan sitta där?
<realubot> Ett halvår till om TorrentFreaks uppgifter stämmer.
<realubot> K350: Sedan blir det nog påbackning med några år till för intrånget mot Skatteverkets leverantör.
<K350> realubot: Tror du? Undrar hru bevisföringne ser ut. Och hu rklantig han varit . Om han nu är skyldig.
<K350> realubot: Men det är väl lite osm med Mitnick. Sånna typer åker ju in ävne för såtn d einte gjort.
<K350> realubot: Du vet" han kan vissla i en telefon för att skjuta iväg en kärnvapenmisil" varp å han klassades som nationell säkerhetsrisk LMAO
<realubot> Det är max. 2 års fängelse för dataintrång.
<realubot> Det verkar som om det är det som är brottsrubriceringen som gäller nu.
<realubot> K350: Han har suttit häktad på sannolika skäl misstänkt. Då brukar snuten ha bra på fötterna.
<realubot> Han åker nog dit för det också.
<realubot> Det blir nog fängelse för det. 1-2 år påbackning gissar jag på.
<madbear> wzup dawgs
<K350> realubot: Det gör han säkert. Men förtroendet för rättsystemet har ju bltivt lit erubbat.
<realubot> madbear: Snackar Svartholm. Han sitter på Mariefredsanstalten nu.
<K350> realubot: Att ansluta på någon annsn wifi , räknas det som dataintrång?
<madbear> realubot: k gonatt , hörs
<realubot> madbear: Sverige brukar ge Kambodja ca. 150-200 miljoner i bistånd/år. Sverige ger 400 miljoner kr för 2012 OCH 2013 vilket blir 200 miljoner/år.
<realubot> Markk: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Det finns ingenting som talar för att biståndet skulle vara kopplat till utlämningen av Svartholm annat än tidpunkten för beslutet.
<realubot> http://www.swedenabroad.com/sv-SE/Ambassader/Phnom-Penh/Aktuellt/Nyheter/Sverige-och-Kambodja-avtalar-om-utvecklingssamarbete-sys/
<realubot> Delegering 2009: SEK 190 	Utbetalt 2009: SEK 182
<realubot> Delegering 2010: SEK 177,5 	Utbetalt 2010: SEK 173
<realubot> Delegering 2011: SEK 200 	Utbetalt 2011: SEK 183,8
<realubot> Sveriges bistånd har ökat från 18 till 28 miljarder mellan 2002 och 2012. Varför skänker vi så mycket mer nu?
<realubot> K350: Det tror jag att det gör.
<hplc> skumt
<anonymous> Finns det någon tabbfunktion för att skifta mellan skrivborden?
<anonymous> likt så som jag tabbar mellan program
<coobra> varför kalla sig anonymous
<coffe> anonymous,  i unity ?
<ehlu> Morrn
<anonymous> varför kalla sig för coobra?
<anonymous> spelar detta någon roll?
<anonymous> jag kan byta till dittnick istället om det känns bättre ;)
<anonymous> coffe: jag tror det ja
<ehlu> anonymous: körde du inte fluxbox?
<hexabit_M> Ctr+alt+höger och vänster
<anonymous> ehlu: jo
<anonymous> hexabit_M: tackar =)
 * anonymous behöver morgonkaffe
<hexabit_M> :)
<coobra> winNT <3
<coffe> coobra,  lol
<coobra> kaffe mmmm
<Screedo> goddag
<nighter> goddag
<coobra> :D
<nighter> :D
<coobra> städa är så trist
<coobra> kan ubuntu göra en apt-get för det
<coobra> hmms
 * ehlu <3 Anna Brolin
<t^> har nå msn server kraschat ?
<nighter> de ska ju lägga ner msn.
<nighter> vet inte när dock. Mars har jag för mig.
<nighter> kanske börjat redan nu? :p
<ehlu> Länge sen man använde sig utav msn :P
<Squarism> tjena
<Squarism> Kör windows hemma men skulle tycka de va mysigt att köra lite ubuntu ibland
<Squarism> ngn som hittat ngn bra setup med windows och ubuntu samtidigt?
<christoffer> Squarism, vad menar du med setup?
<hume> hello.... jag har ett problem med apt, den misslyckas med update när den försöker hämta lista från se.archive.ubuntu.com på 130.239.18.138 (12.04) - nån som har nåt råd?
<christoffer> hume, verkar vara problem för mig med
<christoffer> om det är något du måste uppdatera just nu så kan du ju alltid byta servrar
<hume> ok...  nån aning om vad det kan röra sig om?
<christoffer> annars är det oftast enklare att bara vänta några timmar
<hume> skulle bara behöva ett program installerat.....
<christoffer> Kan ju vara rätt mycket olika saker men antingen något fel hos de som kör se.archive.ubuntu.com
<christoffer> hume, om du startar "Ubuntu Software Center" går sedan in i "Edit" och "Software Sources"
<christoffer> Under första flicken som öppnas automatiskt kan du ändra värdet under "Download from:"
<christoffer> jag har "Server for Sweden" valt men det går att välja "Main server" också
<christoffer> som borde fungera bättre
<Squarism> christoffer, jag mena ngn som funkat bra
<christoffer> mjo, men vad är "setup" ? ...det är ju bara att installera Ubuntu jämsides med Windows så kallad "dual-boot"
<christoffer> så väljer du vid uppstart av dator vilket os du vill använda just då
<hume> Squarism, du kan ju köra win i en virtual-box-maskin, med ubuntu som host också
<Squarism> Ah ok.. men nu kör jag ju windows redan
<hume> christoffer, ftp.sunet.se verkar funka bättre
<hume> tack
<christoffer> hume, gött
<hume> du, kan man ställa in detta manuellt nånstans? på min laptop strular den där programkälls-grejjan en hel del
<hume> annan grej: jag har en pdf-fil med sidor som är små, 121 x 173 mm. Hur kan jag printa den i full A4? Okular och Evince ger mig inga såna alternativ, så jag får en liten sida mitt på A4-sidan. (är det begripligt?)
<christoffer> hume, manuellt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<christoffer> hume, vet faktiskt inte hur du ska göra med PDFen
<hume> ok
<realubot> God morgon.
<ehlu> Hojj hojj
<hplc> lite osäker på en grej i loggarna, vad har port 800 för värde i "tvivelaktiga syften"?
<realubot> Varför har ibm mute? Han kunde ju skriva nyss men nu skriver han i pm att han är tystad igen. Vad är det som händer?
<coffe> cec raspberry => samsung tv.. verkar inte fungera direkt ur boxen
<einand> coffe: gjorde det för mig
<coffe> einand,  jag köpte billigaste tvn .. kanske därför
<coffe> Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) 	Nei  :/  klantigt jag inte kollade det innan
<einand> coffe: vad är felet?
<coffe> tvn har inte stöd för CEC. så de blir att fixa en fjärr till xmbc
<einand> vad är cec?
<coffe> det är det protocol som gör att tv kan prata med den å man styr den via tvns fjärr
<einand> ok
<einand> inte använt fjärkontroll på 100 år typ
<einand> så inte orkat lära mig det där
<coffe> hade jag tänkt.. så jag kunde fixa liggande i sängen
<coffe> kan inte gå igång någon remote i telefonen fungerar heller
<einand> ar arch plockat sitt installationsprogram?
<einand> jag står min från surfplatta, eller laptop
<HeMan> bamsefar: ping?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Pong!?
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du jobbat något med juniper?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Mja, inte mycket.
<bamsefar> Vadårå?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har en netscreen 5gt som jag skulle vilja uppgradera från 4.0 hela vägen till 6.2
<bamsefar> Aha
<HeMan> bamsefar: tänkte höra om det går göra i ett stort steg eller om man ska mellanlanda på någon version
<bamsefar> Det är ju en.. netscreen, inte en juniper egentligen.
<bamsefar> Det är väl bara att prova.
<bamsefar> Är väl bara en bin-fil?
<HeMan> tror det
<HeMan> hmm, man måste registrera sig, undra om jag har info för det?
<Peyam> Sup biatchessssssssssssss?
<HeMan> bamsefar: man verkar ska gå först till 5.0 och sen vidare
<hplc> hur kommer det sig att paketet vuurmuur inte är tillbaka i standard repo?, det fick ju en nystart med ny project manager väl?
<coffe> så varför fuckade dom upp webremoten till xmbc
<bamsefar> HeMan: Där ser man.
<realubot> Hur går det för er tjejer?
<madbear> bra
<realubot> madbear: Sönt att höra maddie.
<madbear> realubot: görs annars då?
<realubot> madbear: Jag försöker gå ner i vikt.
<madbear> jasså?
<realubot> madbear: Musklerna blir bara större och större och sitter på helt fel ställen på kroppen dessutom.
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDD
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> madbear: Jag gör inte så mycket annars faktiskt. Jag vet inte vart tiden tar vägen. T.o.m. dokumentärtittandet har legat på is på sista tiden. Inte sett varken Stenbeck eller Palme-dokumentärerna.
<madbear> jösses
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> min uppgradering av netscreenen går verkligen inte bra
<einand> vad är nytt i gcc 4.7?
<HeMan> openmp 3.1
<HeMan> einand: ^
<HeMan> einand: avx2-instruktioner
<einand> ok
<einand> något som påverkar mig?
<MarkusDBX> Har någon här provat något bra web-interface för kvm under ubuntu?
<HeMan> einand: beror på vad du gör och vilken hårdvara du kör på
<einand> sånt skall du veta när jag frågar ;)
<MarkusDBX> Letar efter ett bra webbaserat kvm-management verktyg som går att installera som ett paket. Lite som proxmox, men ett apt paket.
<einand> vill inte tänka själv, vill bara ha ja/nej
<HeMan> einand: ok, ja/nej då
<HeMan> :)
<einand> ;)
<einand> HeMan: i7 cpu
<HeMan> einand: 4.7 har även lite generiska optimeringar
<einand> ok
<HeMan> einand: skriver du någon egen kod som kan gå köra över flera cores kan openmp-delen hjälpa
<einand> så, om jag använder någon annans kod som använder sig av opennmp så fungerar det inte då ;)
<HeMan> einand: beror på om dom utnyttjar 3.1 av openmp
<einand> nja, eftersom jag inte vet vad det är, så tror jag inte att jag blir påverkad
<einand> känns som jag stannar kvar på 4.6.3 just nu
<HeMan> nu rullar min uppdatering på!
<hplc> err.vad är en "netscreen"?
<HeMan> en brandvägg
<HeMan> den har hårdvarukryptering så den kan köra flera vpn trots att det är en lite maskin
<hplc> hmm
<hplc> hardcore cisco grejer för 30-40 000?
<hplc> eller cots?
<HeMan> det är juniper som säljer dom nu, tror det var ett eget märke tidigare
<HeMan> har ärvt den från ett företag
<hplc> soho produkt? eller lite för stor för medelsvensson?
<HeMan> kan nog gå som soho
<HeMan> nu är det 6.2!
<HeMan> var 4.0 för en timme sedan
<HeMan> nu ska jag tuckla med ipv6 på den
<coffe> Markus proxmox går installera med apt i debian
<MarkusDBX> coffe: verkar inte lika lätt i ubuntu dock. Jag testar med Debian nu. Ganska lika distar, jag får vänja mig.
<coffe> markusDBX  jag hade kört deras egna instaöö om du inte behöver några special inställningar
<MarkusDBX> coffe: jag behöver ett mjukvaru raid dessvärre.
<coffe> ok, då behöver du install via debian ..  kan tyvärr inte tabba namn
<coffe> 9
<MarkusDBX> Jag har testat proxmox, egna dist och den är ju snabb och trevlig annars.
<coffe> vi är flera här som kör den .
<MarkusDBX> Kanske skulle kört HW-raid egentligen, men idag när man har 6bps sata och ssds, så känns det som att HW-kort flaskar om man inte betalar rätt mkt.
<coffe> markus dom har en kanal här
<MarkusDBX> coffe: härligt. Allt talar för kvm idag tycker jag. Känns mkt trevligare än t.ex. ESXi, rent framtids och arkitekturmässigt.
<MarkusDBX> coffe: jo jag vet. Varit där och hängt lite.
<coffe> markus då har jag missat dig då
<MarkusDBX> coffe: jag syftade på kvm kanalen. Du kanske menade proxmox?
<coffe> ja
<MarkusDBX> ah, ok i proxmox hänger jag inte.
<MarkusDBX> coffe: finns det några andra för/nackdelar med att köra debian install vs proxmox install. Eller får man samma installation i slutändan?
<coffe> MarkusDBX,  skulle säga att en clean install är bättre..
<MarkusDBX> en clean från proxmox-iso?
<coffe> ja. men behöver man fixa med FS så får man köra debian ..
<MarkusDBX> något jag bör tänka på debian vägen. (Håller på för fullt btw)
<coffe> kanalen finns de duktigt folk i om du behöver fråga något .
<MarkusDBX> ok, jag gör så. tack för allt
<coffe> hade sjukaste problemet idag..  hjälpte en släkting få igång deras  4gdongel via pryl till trådlöst..    å i kväll har jag bråkat med raspbmc.. då min nya tv inte stödjer cec var jag tvungen få igång en app.. 3 år senare så visar det sig .. att även de andra trådlösa inte finns kvar.. å den ip pi har dedikerad..  kan ändå min platta refresha .. så inte konstigt de bråkar då de har samma ip.. inte lätt att uppt
<coffe> äcka.
<coffe> MarkusDBX, sls
<hplc> är proxmox en out of the box emailserver?
<MarkusDBX> hplc: hehe, nej. Det är en virtualiseringsserver.
<HeMan> fanken vad fint, nu har jag fått igång ospf på netscreen'en!
<coobra> proxmox <3
<HeMan> nu ska jag trycka igång quagga på virtualiseringsmaskinen med!
<coobra> HeMan: proxmox ?
<HeMan> coobra: kör bara "vanlig" ubuntu på den
<coobra> kk
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-13
<propus> proxmox äger! :)
 * realubot går en runda i kanalen. Kollar leg. på några som ser ut att vara lite väl unga för IRC.
<propus> kan man blir för gammal för irc?
<realubot> propus: För ung.
<Richiie> Någon här inne som har en raspberry pi ?
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> Screedo, God morgon
<Tingan> God morgon Screedo och alla andra. Jag är ny här och detta är min absolut första gång jag använder mig av IRC
<christoffer> Tingan, härligt
<Tingan> Jag ska presentera mig. Jag är en man född 1961 och bor tillsammans med min sambo i Haninge kommun utanför Stockholm
<christoffer> Nu blir det frukost för mig...hörs
<Tingan> Ha de gott
<HakanS> God morgon.
<coobra> ghha
 * ehlu *gäsp*
<coobra> fan
<ehlu> FAN
<coobra> ska det vara så svårt att få tag på DDR2
<coobra> ;D
<ehlu> :D
<coobra> asså
<coobra> ehlu: asl
<ehlu> ?
<ehlu> coobra: ...
<coobra> ;D
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> har du kommit in i arbetstempo nu eller sitter "ledigheten" i benen fortfarande?
<HakanS> Hej Philip5. Hur är det?
<Philip5> HakanS: jodå. det är ju helg så man ska inte klaga
<HakanS> Philip5: Har du dansat ut julen idag?
<HeMan> jag har just dansat in automount-konfigurationen i ldap
<sandelius> Hej gossar. Har tänkt att gå tillbaka till Ubuntu efter några år med OSX. Dock älskar jag cinema skärmen och undrar om ni vet någon skräm i PC världen som är likvärdig?
 * HakanS ska göra umount på granen i kväll.
<HakanS> sandelius: Varför vill du bara ha svar från killar?
<sandelius> Därför det bara var manliga namn som talade. Jag omformulerar mig till, "Hej alla ……"
<Philip5> HakanS: hehe, här hos mig har det inte varit någon jul. jag åkte bort för att fira den och kom hem utan den :)
<Philip5> HakanS: mindre stök så
<ehlu> NÃ¥gon som har testat Elementary OS's scratch editor?
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja, det blir ju bekvämt så.
<Philip5> HakanS: själv då? varit jultomte enda fram till nu?
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej. Jag har pluggat i två veckor.
<Philip5> tenta på gång?
<Philip5> eller vad läser du?
<HakanS> Tenta den 8/2. Jag går en YH-utbildning till systemtestare.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> välutbildade testare verkar vara en bristvara.
<HakanS> Kommande vecka handlar om Watir (Web Application Testing in Ruby).
<Philip5> verkar testning inte är lite statusfyllt och "fint" bland systemutvecklare som helst ser att någon annan gör sånt
<Philip5> då blir ju program där efter
<HakanS> Kan vara så, men jag ser det snarare som att utveckare testar sina program för att verifiera att de gör det de ska. Medan testare vill leta fel i programmen.
<Philip5> jo
<HakanS> Det blir till att hårdplugga ruby-programmering på måndag och tisdag.
<HakanS> Ska ju använda det till att skriva automatiserade tester som ska redovisas på fredag.
<sandelius> HakanS Ruby är ett helt underbart språk :)
<ehlu> Hur listar jag paket från en speciell repo?
<gaisten> ehlu: http://bit.ly/UIILhY
<gaisten> fanns exempel på första länken
<hplc> sprang på ett oväntat problem, mitt NIC fungerar utmärkt, men vad har eth0 för device?, aldrig tänkt på detta förrän nu
<Peyam> Heeeeeeej biattttches
<ehlu> :)
<hplc> hej
<Peyam> Lägeeeeeeet?
<hplc> jag får inte ihop det, varken dmesg|grep eth0 lsmod|grep eth ger nåt
<Peyam> realubot: Jag lyssnade på dig
<hplc> aldrig behövt bekymra mig över vad eth0 har för /dev/
<hplc> eller ja, dmesg ger ju en del, men verkar inte röja vad eth0 har för "device"
 * hplc undrar om frågan är för dum för att få ett svar?
<Peyam> realubot: Du sa att om man går fort så förbränner man fett. det tror jag inte hjälper. jag fick bara ont i benen
<Peyam> jag tkr jogga hjälper mer då blir man varm i hela kroppen
<hplc> Peyam, jag är hyffsat säker till 99% på att långa men lågsamma prommenader är mest fettförbrännande
<hplc> långsamma*
<Peyam> ja men man ha rinte tid
<Peyam> man får ju bara ont i benen
<hplc> Peyam, eller ja, snarare jag råkar veta att det är sant
<hplc> Peyam, jag råkade ut för samma sak, smärta i benen, visade sig vara compartment syndrom, blev operation
<Peyam> har ej borstat tänder på länge
<Peyam> inte jag
<Peyam> jag gillar att jogga
<Peyam> så kan ja vara med på stockholmmaraton
<Peyam>  asså console programmering
<Peyam> är den verkligen efterfrågad ?
<Peyam> jag menar det e ju bara trams
<Peyam> måste ju joba oop eller gui
<hplc> vad får man: "Kopplade från (Fjärrvärden stängde uttaget (socket))." på grund av?
<einand> hplc: linan dog, eller servern la på luren
<hplc> einand, ok, kan du hjälpa mig med min eth0 fråga?, hade uppskattat det
<Peyam> vad e fråga n om eth0
<einand> ja, undrar jag med
<hplc> jo en app vill veta vad eth0 har för device
<einand> det är väl eth0?
<hplc> det verkar som om frågan förväntar sig /dev/
<hplc> eller kan vuurmuur iptables monitor framgångsrikt nöja sig med just bara eth0?, får inte till det
<hplc> testat med dmesg|grep eth0 och lsmod, men blir lite förvånad, och nyfiken
<hplc> till skillnad från andra os finns egentligen inget device för NIC i ubuntu då?
 * hplc blir fundersam och sotar pipan, dags för ett stopp tobak
<coffe> hplc,  det är inte så att den kan vill veta vilken device du vill anv .. då du kan ha flera olika
<coffe> för du har ju troligen i en brandvägg mer än 1 interface.. å den vill veta vilket som är det externa
<hplc> coffe, bra tänkt, men just den maskinen har bara ett
<einand> fast det vet väl inte programet, och därför frågar efter ett till?
<coffe> hplc,  tror jag inte på
<hplc> coffe, en 12.04 desktop med en sis900 onboard krets
<coffe> hplc,  du har säkert 2 ?  eth0 och lo  ?
<hplc> coffe, det är en experiemnt / laborations- maskin
<hplc> coffe, ja givetvis, men loopback glömde jag av
<coffe> så är en rätt normal fråga att fråga vilket interface då som är det externa.
<einand> jag funderar på hur paranoid min kompis är som kör brandvägg på lo
<coffe> einand,  va kör du inte de på lo :P
<einand> coffe: kan kanske vara smart, han kör det på applikationsnivå, rädd för att fel program skall sniffa
<coffe> hplc,  men känner du din fråga besvarad nu ?
<hplc> nej men ska prova att bara sätta just etho i rutan och se
 * hplc tycker att så länge folk förstår hur frågan är menad finns inget skäl att leka lustigkurre
<einand> etho kommer inte fungera, prova eth0
<HeMan> i linux har inte nätkort någon motsvarighet i /dev/
<hplc> einand, ja jo, råkade bli o och inte 0 i bara farten
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElKtsD_CY64
<hplc> drastiska omständigheter kräver drastiska åtgärder, får bli mer än bara tobak i pipan
<einand> hur hjälper tobak?
<ehlu> pipa? tobak?
<Peyam> avslutade precis en kurs i c++
<Peyam> en offtopic: runkade efter 2 veckor. det var inte värt väntan!
<hplc> ehlu, cigaretter är så dyra och ger alltid en "rest", onödigt slöseri med tobak
<Peyam> gör egna cigaretter
<ehlu> ;)
<Peyam> köp tobak och gör egna . mkt billigare.
<Peyam> eller så be ngn som gå på kryssning o köpa den åt dej
<hplc> Peyam, jag har problem med misstänkt ADHD och har Aspergers syndrom, jag har problem med att syssla med att rulla cigaretter för hand
<Peyam> hplc: det finns ju en speciell aparat
<Peyam> hur skakig man är kan man fixa det
<Peyam> haha man rukkar inte dem
<Peyam> rullar
<hplc> Peyam, ja, och jag kanske får en begagnad av en bekant för det
<Peyam> du vet at man inte rullar dme?
<Peyam> http://jesper.nu/video/17963
<Peyam> så
<hplc> Peyam, ja, men sist jag bad hemtjänste köpte dom sånt papper man rullar
<Peyam> hemtjänste?
<Peyam> e du funktionsnedsatt?
<hplc> Peyam, "Hemtjänsten"
<hplc> Peyam, ja, definitivt ja
<Peyam> hur?
<hplc> Aspergers syndrom, compartmentsyndrom (opererat bägge benen), misstänkt ADHD, hjärnblödning (dålig balans), panikångest problem, kronisk diareé (ibs typ D) etc etc
<hplc> Peyam, och nu senast ROS-feber som spred sig i hela kroppen genom lymf-systemet
<hplc> har kryckor, rullator, hemtjänst, färdtjänst, och den förste februari blir jag flyttad till gruppboende med övervakning
<hplc> åker in med ambulans några gånger i månaden när oxynorm inte tar ner huvudvärken, är så tjenis med ambulans personalen att dom flesta känner mig väl och hälsar "hej hallå, då var det dags igen, till bilen där ska du få första morfinsprutan" typ
<Peyam> hoppas du blir bättre :)
<hplc> Peyam, man får vara bra "sjuk" för att tro att jag är "frisk" :D :D :D
<Peyam> hmm jag förstår
<ehlu> lol @ facebook
<ehlu> Microsoft Sverige · Suggested Post
<einand> ehlu: vilken post?
<ehlu> Nytt år, nya vanor, ny Start. Årets enklaste nystart gör du för 279 kr.
<hplc> SIGHUP ehlu..........han sa det "fula" ordet, perm ban, perm ban, perm ban :D
<ehlu> www.bit.ly/Sf1XZ4
<einand> hplc: hur gammal är du?
<Peyam> undrar om jag ska ladda ner skiten
<Peyam> är den värd det?
<hplc> einand, jag vet inte, det gick förlorat i blödningen, jag vet att jag är född 1976 och måste räkna varje gång
<einand> ehlu: jag köpte windows 8 för 139kr
<einand> hplc: ok
<einand> hplc: jobbigt att vara så ung, och ha en massa problem
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8TDsm2WrLw
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> jag stannar med windows 8
<hplc> einand, ja men nu har äntligen systemet förstått att jag inte kan jobba, och den lättnaden är underbar ska du veta
<einand> hplc: kan jag förstå
<hplc> mm har krångel med vuurmuur i 12.04. jag fick till mitt NIC, men hänvisning till log förvirrar mig, katalogen /var/log/vuurmuur/ finns, men i "full path" är det redan ifyllt "/var/log/vuurmuur", ska jag sätta / efter för att markera att vuurmuur inte är en fil, utan katalogen loggarna finns i?
<Peyam> nu sökte ja en till kurs
<ehlu> http://512pixels.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/2012-12-13-five-flavors.jpg
<ehlu> Snygga :)
<ehlu> http://latestcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/apple-ibook.jpg en sån hade jag :)
<hplc> vad använder man enklast för att ta reda på vilket OS en dator har i ett shellscript?
<hplc> eller ja, namn på linux distron
<cHarNe2> cat /etc/lsb*
<Peyam> heeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Hur hittar jag en fil
<cHarNe2> Peyam: efter filnamn?
<Peyam> ja
<hplc> locate eller apropos
<Peyam> ngt med Get
<Peyam> get
<cHarNe2> Peyam: vet du ungefär var den ligger?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> v'ta
<cHarNe2> Peyam: find / -iname "*FILNAME"* 2>/dev/null
<hplc> nä min själ, jag får inte till det, att få ett shellscript att identifiera vilket OS som körs, det finns ju i dmesg, men låter riktigt fast´n´dirty att använda den vägen
<cHarNe2> hplc: funkade inte /etc/lsb-release?
<hplc> cHarNe2, nej tyvärr
<cHarNe2> cat /etc/*lsb*
<cHarNe2> testa den då
<hplc> cHarNe2, provade ju exakt det
<cHarNe2> hplc: finns inte filen?
<hplc> cHarNe2, gaaaaah jag är ju dum i huvudet
<cHarNe2> :)
<hplc> cHarNe2, ssh i olika miljöer och drar linux kommandon i BSD och vice versa hej vilt
<hplc> cHarNe2, tack för att du stod ut med mig :)
<hplc> min "lilla" ovana att ha olika linux och BSD och aldrig minnas var jag är :s
<cHarNe2> hplc: uname -a ger också viss info
<cHarNe2> där får du ju reda på om du är i linux eller bsd
<cHarNe2> (har för mig att uname finns på min freenas)
<cHarNe2> Peyam: hjälpte det?
<hplc> cHarNe2, råkade för tillfället vara på en CentOS
<Peyam> provade aldrig
<cHarNe2> finns inte lsb-release där?
<Peyam> hitade skiten
<Peyam> :D
<cHarNe2> Peyam: ok
<hplc> cHarNe2, jo fast det reagerar inte med att leverera nåt där
<hplc> cHarNe2, cat /etc/lsb* ger : "cat: /etc/lsb-release.d: Är en katalog" i min centos
<Peyam> jag råkade installera ngt på home/peyam/...
<Peyam> Hur kan jag avinstallera det?
<cHarNe2> Peyam: råkade, hur?
<hplc> Peyam, -->install -u   om det är scriptbaserat har jag för mig
<Peyam> jag läste inte ordentlig
<cHarNe2> Peyam: vad har du installerat då?
<Peyam> maple
<Peyam> Ska jag bara ta bort mappen från home(
<cHarNe2> Peyam: ingen aning, var det mycket filer?
<Peyam> det fann en uninstall script i filen
<hplc> maple är väl en ganska biffigt matematik app i klass med MatLab?
<Peyam> symbolisk
<Peyam> matlab är numeriskt
<hplc> Peyam, ok, är inte helt bekant med dom
<Peyam> inte många som e d
<hplc> Peyam, jag minns att vi tragglade MatLab tills man blev tokig när det gällde matriser :s
<Peyam> matlab består av matriser (matlab =Matris laborotory) ngnting
<Peyam> Matlab är super enkelt jämfört med alla andra programmeringsspråken jag kan
<hplc> Peyam, ja jo, jag menade bara att MatLab är inget jag går ner på knä och friar till :D
<Peyam> :P
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> var borde man installera sina filer?
<Peyam> var borde jag installera Maple?
<cHarNe2> Peyam: det finns inte redan pakiterat?
<Peyam> ja i /home/
<Peyam> det e fett dåligt ställe o spara skit på
<cHarNe2> Peyam: inte så jag menade, det finns inte i apt-get eller som .deb-fil?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> den finns i iso
<Peyam> nerladdad
<hplc> ska man ägna sig åt verkligt tunga matematiska jobb ska det nog helst vara kompilerat för just ens egen maskin, in my humble opinion
<Peyam> så
<cHarNe2> hplc: och med -o3 då eller? :P
<Peyam> var blir det?
<cHarNe2> Peyam: tyvärr, jag kan inte hjälpa dig mer
<hplc> cHarNe2, jag säger inte att alla ska pilla källkod, bara att jag har en gräns för när jag överger färdiga Deb paket
<Peyam> sudo mount -o maple..iso /mnt/disk/
<Peyam> vad e det för fel på den här
<Peyam> ?
<Peyam> -t ska det vara
<Peyam> ofcourse
<hplc> du glömde nog -t iso9660
<Peyam> tack
<Peyam> mount: warning: /mnt/disk/ seems to be mounted read-only.
 * hplc går ut och röker
<hplc> Peyam,
<Peyam> ja?
<hplc> om du inte måste göra det i CLI så installer Gmountiso
<hplc> installera*
<Peyam> nej jag kan göra det
<Peyam> det e skit enkelt
<Peyam> jag ändrade skiten till usr/local
<Peyam> där jag har matlab
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> sudo cd /root/
<Peyam> säger fel
<Peyam> vad ska jag göra
<cHarNe2> Peyam: vad ska du göra där?
<hplc> Peyam, för att kunna gå in i roots katalog måste du vara root
<Peyam> loggade in på sudo -s
<Peyam> jag ska göra lite grejer
<Peyam> vad e det för fråga cHarNe2
<hplc> Peyam,----------->     su -     <-------------är äkta rootläge afaik
<hplc> Peyam, och cHarNe2 är nog faktiskt bekymrad åt dig, som äkta root finns inga gränser, så det var nog i all välmening han frågade
<cHarNe2> Peyam: låter bara lite schety att hålla på där inne
<cHarNe2> sudu su -
<Peyam> hplc: det körde jag med på fedora. trodde de tinte funkar på ubuntu
<cHarNe2> "-" tror jag gör så att dina användar variabler förljer med
<realubot> "
<realubot> Hundratals Stockholmare trotsade det kalla vädret under söndagen för att hedra den internationella "byxfria tunnelbanedagen".
<realubot> Traditionen har sitt ursprung i New York och har spridigt sig till ett 60-tal städer sedan dess.
<realubot> "
<hplc> cHarNe2, har du ett eget Alias för sudo? :)
<cHarNe2> hplc: sudo*
<realubot> Det är när man läser sådant som man är stolt att man bor i Götlaborg.
<cHarNe2> realubot: Norrköping :)
<cHarNe2> hplc: tho, så använder jag inte ens sudo :P
<cHarNe2> hplc: kör archlinux :)
<hplc> naaajj! det heter la enna göteborrrg
<hplc> cHarNe2, jag vet inte om jag ens har hört talas om det
<hplc> fast det ringer en klocka
<cHarNe2> hplc: testade det för några år sedan och nu är man fast :)
<Peyam> tunnelbanedagen?
<hplc> cHarNe2, ja, jag gillar idén, minimalism ftw :)
<Peyam> manlig könsorgan i tunnelbanan
 * hplc är visserligen tvingad till minimalism p.g.a kass ekonomi :´(
<Peyam> fan måste upp tidigt
<realubot> Peyam: Vad ska du upp till?
<Peyam> skolan
<Peyam> har två nya kurser
<realubot> Peyam: Skit i det.
<realubot> Peyam: Det är inte obligatorisk närvaro.
<Peyam> då kmr du säga att jag som invandrare är i sverige för o då pengar från socialen
<Peyam> är det bara jag som fixat $path så här? http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2012/12/11/how-to-make-a-program-start-from-terminal/
<Peyam> realubot: Kursliteraturen är dyr så jag vill gå på alla föreläsningarn istället
<Peyam> Nu ska jag stänga av skiten
<Peyam> Hörs imorgon :)
<Peyam> Natti natti
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-06
<Barre> sakjur1: aahh... då förstår jag =)
<Screedo> God morgon
<Anarieth> Morgon iaf ^^
<Spookan> God morgon.
<andol> morgens
<Spookan> Screedo: Sugen på att hjälpa mig med ett märkligt problem? :P
<Screedo> Spookan: klart, tar det lång tid?
 * Screedo har en hdd som krashat :'(
<Spookan> Screedo: Skicka den till mig, fixar med sånt. ;)
<Spookan> Screedo: Men i alla fall mitt problem. När jag seedar Linux distar så ligger jag på 0.2 - 50 kb/sec. Testade en pirat torrent, då seedade jag i 4 - 5 mb/sec, vad felas?
<Screedo> Spookan: det är inga problem :P men måste byta ut den i min zfs pool.
<Screedo> men, alla mina fina 1TB diskar har +5 år på nacken, så står i valet om man ska byta ut dem mot 2TB eller till och med slå till med 3TB. Men då är det ett antal diskar som ska köpas.
<Spookan> Jag håller på lite och filar på att starta upp ett företag, så lär behöva ett par 6 TB diskar.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Spookan> Men knepigt med Linux torrentsen.
<Screedo> Dustin har bra pris på Toshiba DT01ACA300 64MB 3TB men undrar hur de är i kvalite vs WD red diskar och Seagates nas diskar
<Screedo> Spookan: hur set torrent filen ut?
<Screedo> Spookan: något skumt med den+
<Spookan> Screedo: Nä, allt är som det ska.
<Spookan> Det som är sjukt.
<Screedo> har du många anslutningar?
<Spookan> 1-30 drygt..
<Screedo> jag är inte så kunnig på torrent, inget jag har använt mig av mycket.
<Screedo> hur är dina seed inställningar? vet att många klienter drar ner när man kommit upp i en viss ratio osv.
<Spookan> Inga problem med "andra" torrent, seedar 70-80 gb på en natt.
<Screedo> så när du ansluter dig till en ny torent sida så är du på noll i upload, medans när du uppar till den normala så har du höga uploads?
<Spookan> Nä lågt hela tiden, men bara på Linux torrents.
<Spookan> De som laddar ner kanske inte har mer än 50 kb/sec in hos sig?
<Screedo> ingen aning, hör med Barre vet att han har i alla fall seedat linux distar också.
<Screedo> Spookan: låter inte troligt, inte i dagens samhälle, någon gång borde du få bättre upload
<Spookan> Mm, tycker ju det, haft på dem i 5 dagar nu med.
<Spookan> Screedo: Så hur går det med dotterns minecraft server, uppe och de spelar för fullt? :P
<Screedo> Spookan: nä, har int epallat :P de spelar på någon online server :P men det kommer. :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Ok, vi har låst våran, håller på att fixa lite på den innan vi öppnar upp för allmänheten, jag fixade ju in den på någon minecraft server list sida. ;)
<Screedo> ahh :P
<Screedo> då lär du förhoppningsvis få en del spelare.
<Spookan> Mjo och en massa tjat om OP tyvärr. :/
<Screedo> :/
<Screedo> Frågan är om man ska ha seagates NAS diskar eller WDs red. 2tb eller 3tb diskar...
<Screedo> Någon rekomendation och varför? :)
 * Screedo tog död på kanalen
<christoffer> andol använder du puppet eller chef eller testat båda kanske?
<andol> christoffer: puppet
<christoffer> andol är det trevligt att arbeta med? ...
<christoffer> jag funderar på att börja använda Vagrant för utvecklings VMs på maskinen
<christoffer> men steget som återstår är "provisioning" både i VMs och på live server
<christoffer> så funderar på att sätta mig in i puppet
<christoffer> verkar populärare än Chef
<andol> christoffer: Nu kanske vi använder terminilogin olika, men i min värld är provisioning det som kommer innan puppet/chef, alltså när servern/vm:en initialt okmmer på plats, får ett os installerat etc.
<andol> christoffer: Fast terminilogin sidosatt så fixar väl Vagrant det inledande jobbet, varpå det torde vara alldeles utmärkt att få mer regler på plats efteråt med puppet alt. chef.
<christoffer> aha, ja det är hårfint det där med terminologin ;)
<christoffer> min användning av provisioning inkluderar både att sätta upp program som behövs och att se till att de rullar som det ska så länge maskinen är uppe
<andol> christoffer: Vilket problem vill du att Puppet ska lösa åt dig då?
<larsemil> andol: försöker hitta en modul till puppet som lägger alla barnen samtidigt i sina sängar.
<christoffer> larsemil =)
<christoffer> hmm lite olika beroende på användningsområde men 2 användningsområden har jag ...tar de ett i taget.
<andol> larsemil: Borde inte vara något problem, givet lite extra hårdvara :)
<christoffer> 1) Webbutveckling, sätta upp nginx, databas osv ...samt sätta upp backup scripts och se till att backups görs som tänkt ...annars ska det varna.
<christoffer> 2) Utvecklingsmiljö för Ada. Installera lämpliga program från Ubuntu repos t.ex. gnat, gcc, ahven, git osv. så när jag startar ett nytt projekt kan jag sätta igång en ny Vagrant VM med färdig utvecklingsmiljö utan att skräppa ner "host" datorn med alla möjliga kompilatorer.
<christoffer> jag har fått för mig att om man konfigurera puppet bra kan det köras både live och i utvecklingsmiljön med snarlika om inte exakt likadana inställningar
<christoffer> men kanske tänker fel där
<andol> christoffer: Jorå, att installera program, se till att demoner är rätt konfiguereade, att backupskript finns på plats, etc är precis vad man lämpligt använder Puppet till.
<christoffer> gött
<andol> christoffer: Däremot att varna ifall backuper inte sker, ja det går väl indirekt möjligtvis att fixa via Puppet (och se result i någon dashboard), men känns inte nödvändigtvis som ett helt naturligt användningsområde.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> jag tänker mig att puppet recept kan köras regelbundet och om något inte stämmer med backup skripten kan puppet varna men....
<christoffer> kanske borde vara backupskriptet som varnar för specifika detaljer
<christoffer> eller "manifest" kanske det kallas inom puppet världen
<andol> christoffer: Tja, finns ju massor utav vis att testa/upptäcka ifall en backup har skett eller ej. Tror den intressantare frågeställningen i vilken form man vill att larmningen ska ske, samt förstås du hur oberoende kontrollen måste vara.
<christoffer> sant
<larsemil> custom code -> icinga plugin.
<larsemil> icinga är by far bästa sättet för övervakning.
<larsemil> enligt mig
<larsemil> bra appar till det
<andol> christoffer: Jo, är böjd att hålla med larsemil, att om du har möjlighet så är det inte fel att låta ett separat övervakningssystem hantera övervakningen och larmandet. Sen är förstås Puppet helt rätt för att få eventuella plugins på plats, samt eventuellt även att dynamisk generar konfigurationen åt övervakningssystemet.
<christoffer> check då förstår jag hur det hänger ihop lite bättre.
<andol> christoffer: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/learning/ är en bra start.
<christoffer> det viktigaste känns som jag har fått svar på då ....hur jag ska hålla live server och dev miljö i synk.
<christoffer> mjukvaru versioner alltså
<christoffer> så länge samma puppet skripts körs i utvecklingsmiljö och på live server bör de fungerar så likt det går
<huttan> morron
<premorphos> hej jag sitter och ska installera ubuntu åt min fru på hennes laptop. fungerar amd.64 versonen lika bra på en intel 64 cpu eller ska jag satsa på 32bitar( i386.iso) och när installations filen heter ubuntu-desktop är den då för krävande för en 3år gammal thinkpad laptop rent generellt eller bör jag fundera på lubuntu/xubuntu istället?
<Barre> premorphos: är det en 64bits CPU så fungerar det absolut, låt dig inte luras av att den heter amd64   =)
<premorphos> Barre: ahaa okay tack ska du ha Barre då kör jag på det. det roliga är att frugan såg att ubuntu var mycket "rosare och finare" än windows så nu vill hon äntligen göra slut med microsoft :) yay. ha en bra dag
<blurkis> bör fungera bra på en äldre laptop. Min erfarenhet är att det är ramminnet som sätter gränsen. Under 2gb så kan det lagga en del, men inte nödvändigt. Beror på hur man använder den.
<blurkis> arkitekturen heter "amd64" för att den 64bitars arkitekturen väl är amds konstruktion? Intel valde helt sonika att följa den.
<blurkis> Och att det är amds är väl bara delvis sant, för det var väl ngt de köpte till sig?
<premorphos> jaha, man lär sig något nytt varje dag :), vad tror du om 1gb ram minus 20mb som grafikkortet lånar?
<blurkis> prova :)
<blurkis> svårt att säga, för allt beror ju på vad man väntar sig..  kommer nog inte gå sämre i ubuntu än i windows,
<premorphos> :) det enda rätta
<premorphos> nej garanterat, för övrigt fungerar intel grafiken bättre än nyare men samma prisklass amd
<premorphos> fast det kan ju vara subjektivt :) svårt att jämföra
<HeMan> Wohoo, min ATtiny85 med en DHT11 och en 433 MHz sändare pratar nu med min RFXcom!
<Barre> HeMan: grattis
<Barre> HeMan: vilken ptotokoll körde du?
<HeMan> Barre: Cresta
<Barre> HeMan: är det ett öppen protokoll eller har någon (eller du) reversed engineerat (på ren svenska) det?
<Barre> HeMan: såg du vad jag hittade i min källarstädning? :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/101868381939646880385/posts/gNvPYFw9T82
<HeMan> Barre: tankade hem från https://bitbucket.org/fuzzillogic/433mhzforarduino/wiki/Home
<HeMan> Barre: wow!
<Barre> HeMan: jag får kolla lite på det den 18:De kanske? '
<HeMan> Barre: jupps!
<HeMan> Barre: på #daladevelop var det någon annan som skulle upp från Stockholm med
<Barre> HeMan: ok
 * andol läser lite RFC - http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-wouters-dane-openpgp-01
 * andol tycker att i alla fall Barre och HeMan borde intressera sig :)
<HeMan> andol: läser precis
<andol> Gott :)
<HeMan> andol: ska man ha ett dns-entry för varje mail-adress altså?
<andol> HeMan: Så jag läser det.
<HeMan> andol: tror man får ha någon fiffig dns som pratar med tex ldap-servern
<andol> Jo
<andol> Blir ju i alla fall snäppet mer görbart utav att formatet tillåter att delegerar det till en separat zon.
<HeMan> jo
<andol> HeMan: Sen är förstås frågan hur stor vinsten är då det ändå främst skyddar mot passiva attacker, vilket ju man ju åtminstone redan litegrann får idag via SMTP StartTLS.
<andol> Men visst, en OPENPGPKEY-post signerad med DNSSEC skyddar väl snäppet bättre än StartTLS mot en lättviktig aktiv attack.
<Spookan> Screedo: Så då var servern tillgänglig åt alla på internet. ;) Får vi se hur de sköter det.
<Screedo> Spookan: låter nice, hoppas det fungerar. Hittade du någon lösning på dina torrent problem?
<Spookan> Screedo: Nä, de får gå slött.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<pym0> någon som vet hur man skapar en programstatare med flera startalternativ i högerklickmenyn i gnome docken
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-07
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
 * andol lyssnar på Lou Reeds Perfer day, och njuter utav morgonlugnet på kontoret.
 * larsemil är pappaledig
<Broomhandle> Utan massinvandring skulle vi haft råd att installera transportrör i samtliga tätorter i Sverige och sedan kunnat transportera restauranglagad mat till hemmen supersnabbt och bekvämt. Som en enda stor IKEA-restaurang. Aldrig mer dessa jävla problem med vad man ska äta.
<Broomhandle> Varje dag är det samma problem med att finna föda.
<Broomhandle> Som om man vore något vilt djur.
<Broomhandle> Allt som inte är äckligt är både dyrt och tar lång tid att laga.
 * andol är fascineras utav Broomhandle...
<maxjezuiah> Broomhandle, det alternativet skulle iaf vara ett alternativ
<maxjezuiah> det ena behöver ju inte utesluta det andra.
<maxjezuiah> angående god mat menar jag
<maxjezuiah> det skulle finnas något likt mcdonalds fast med husets
<maxjezuiah> 5 olika alternativ varje dag typ
<maxjezuiah> ikeastyle
<maxjezuiah> bra mat med lingonsylt helt enkelt
<maxjezuiah> det är lite synd att allt kostar så mycket pengar att starta upp
<maxjezuiah> hade funnits färre arbetslösa om man la pengarna på startaupp kostnader istället för långtidssocialbidrag
<larsemil> allt är massinvandringens fel. utan den hade vi lätt kunnat använda bladservrar som tallrikar och slanga bandbredd rätt ner i tarmen via fiber
<maxjezuiah> jag skulle vilja ha en restaurang
<maxjezuiah> men det kostar ju säkert 2-3 miljoner att få igång
<maxjezuiah> och sedan ska löner betalas ut
<maxjezuiah> jag tycker invandringen har varit bra som sjutton
<maxjezuiah> massor med goa vänner och bra folk som kommit hit och gjort det gött att leva i sverige
<maxjezuiah> visst att någon ibland kanske blir dödad av en invandrare eller en svensk, man det är ju människor båda
<larsemil> men jag vet. jag var ironisk
<larsemil> kanske dumt att inte säga det rakt ut
<maxjezuiah> jo, fat ta det-
<maxjezuiah> jag sitter och firar blenders 20 års dag
<maxjezuiah> jag var bara 10 när blender kom
<maxjezuiah> googlade på apor och det är helt sjukt vad släktingar vi har där ute i djurriket
<maxjezuiah> googla på monkey
<maxjezuiah> och bilder
<maxjezuiah> primater kanske de heter
<maxjezuiah> lite sjukt att det knappt finns vilda djur kvar snart, arter dör ju ut hela tiden och minskar i antal individer i de arter som finns kvar dagligen.
<maxjezuiah> människan har verkligen gjort ett bra jobb här på planeten till förmån för djurlivets existens
<maxjezuiah> jag funderar på att börja skänka 2000 kr i månaden till någonting
<maxjezuiah> bananer till apor eller något
<maxjezuiah> svartvita pandors rösträtt i djungelparlamentet
<maxjezuiah> vilka andra program firar 20 år i år?
<maxjezuiah> och finns det några kända som firar 30?
<maxjezuiah> gnu
<maxjezuiah> windows
<maxjezuiah> det måste man ju endå fira lite extra
<maxjezuiah> man borde ha en datorparad och datorgala
<maxjezuiah> en gång om året eller något
<maxjezuiah> "årets programmerare är....."
<maxjezuiah> larsemil, !!!!!
<QTmaxjezy> "och årets nykomling är...... +virvel+"
<QTmaxjezy> QTmaxjezy, !!!
 * QTmaxjezy vill bara tacka hela ubuntusverige och windows och blender och grattis på födelsedagen alla och gott nytt"
<QTmaxjezy> är det någon här som har haft gran i jul?
<K350> vilken fil under /etc lägger man grejjer för autostart?
<Barre> K350: det beror lite på vad du vill göra. men en fil är /etc/rc.d/rc.local  glöm inte att lägga till ett & på raden
<Barre> K350: jag tycker oftast att behovet av att starta program automatiskt handlar om att starta när en användare loggar in, då är det inte i rc.local du skall lägga det.
<Barre> K350: /etc/rc.local kan den heta också... ialla fall på min debian, osäker på exakt var den ligger i ubuntu
<Broomhandle> "jag tycker invandringen har varit bra som sjutton"
<Broomhandle> Ja, tycker man att folkmord är positivt så...
<K350> Barre: Godmorgon! :-) Ah, rc.local..låter bekant..ska se m den finns här. Fast då är de tnär daorn startar inte när användaren loggar in menar du?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> K350: du kan annars lägga in det i crontab med @reboot som tidpunkt
<Barre> K350: det stämmer, när datorn startar.
<Barre> morrn HeMan
<K350> Barre: Okej. Well eftersom jag är användaren så duger nog rc.local fint..hittade filen..ska vi se här....
<K350> Barre: Jag kan alltså skriva en ett helt bash script där? Eller, hm, ok. köra ett bashcript därifrån kanske är mer praktiskt. Måste jag sätta vissa rättigheter när jag kör saker från rc.local..nä?
<andol> K350, HeMan: För extra skoj så kan @reboot antingen vart hårt definerad till faktisk systemstart eller till varje enskild (om)start utav cron-demonen, även om det i praktiken sällen gör någon skillnad.
<K350> hm.....ska vi se här.....
<ePax> 0_o
<QTmsc> =X
<Coffe> HeMan:  Barre  skulle vi åka någonstans snart ?
<QTmsc> skulle ni kunna tänka er köpa lösviktsgodis online?
<QTmsc> jag sitter och skaffar lite underlag till en godisaffär online
<hexabit> QTmsc: Jag skulle lätt göra det om det levererades hem till mig: :)
<QTmsc> det är tanken
<hexabit> Jag blir din första kund!
<hexabit> Och största antagligen. (om man mäter magen)
<QTmsc> vissa produkter kan levereras inom 24 timmar, andra med dhl eller post till butik eller servicekiosk typ
<hexabit> ;)
<QTmsc> men hemleverans är tanken på de mindre exclusiva produkterna
<QTmsc> vardagsgodiset
<hexabit> Ahaa jag tänkte mig typ att man glömmer köpa lördagsgodis och du leverar inom en timme eller liknande.
<hexabit> 24 timmar, då har ungarna mördat mig redan.
<hexabit> ;)
<QTmsc> tanken är ju iaf att det ska vara så här i sundsvall först
<QTmsc> vissa har ju framförhållning
<QTmsc> till helgen tex
<hexabit> hehehe
<QTmsc> beställ innan onsdag och du har hemleverans fredag eftermiddag
<QTmsc> med dhl
<hexabit> Det skulle nog fungera bra om du har lite andra sorter än Q8 i Sundsvall.
<QTmsc> beefjerky, hot chilisauce, chips, godis, renkött
<hexabit> Ja det låter bra. :)
<QTmsc> asiatiska specialare
<QTmsc> lite mer exotiskt sådär, men även svenskt traditionellt
<QTmsc> jenka, bilar, skumsvampar osv
<hexabit> Nu blev jag sugen! :)
<QTmsc> tänkte mig snabbnudlar osv med
<hexabit> Jag beställer 1kg skumsvampar.
<QTmsc> satt och tittade på hur man sätter upp en wordpressbutik
<hexabit> Eller skumma svampar. Då blir det fart på buset i Sundsvall. :D
<QTmsc> :)
<hexabit> Nä men jag tycker att det låter som en bra idee.
<QTmsc> jag med, fan va skoj endå att smaka av och ta in nya produkter
<hexabit> Jag skulle lätt beställa.
<QTmsc> resa runt i världen och testa nya smaker
<QTmsc> inom fem år har jag leveranser med egna bilder i 20 städer
<peppis> Hej
<QTmsc> leverans inom 30 minuter
<QTmsc> har iaf riktigt bra ideer. är inte orolig för att någon här gör samma sak för onlinepizza funka ju
<QTmsc> med fler på marknaden
<QTmsc> hexabit, hur vill du handla, paypal, bitcoins, kontant, faktura, postförskott?
<hexabit> 30 minuter låter perfekt. I Stockholm blir man sur om man får vänta mer än en timme.
<QTmsc> peppis, hejk!
<QTmsc> hur får jag en mailadress som är samma som min hemsida adress
<QTmsc> typ www.smak.se och info@smak.se
<QTmsc> känns amatörmässigt att ha en mail som google eller nått när man kontaktar företag runt om i världen för kundrelationer
<einand_> QTmsc: jadu, vart hostar du sidan?
<QTmsc> binero tror jag nog
<QTmsc> eller kanske har ett annat till detta
<QTmsc> min andra hemsida ligger på binero
<QTmsc> einand_,
<larsemil> smak.se är kopplat till en mx server hos telia
<QTmsc> det var ett exempel bara
<QTmsc> för min fråga
<larsemil> ah.
<QTmsc> har inte kommmit på vilken domän jag ska ha, bäst att välja namn på företaget först lixom
<QTmsc> men det lutar åt något med kungen.se
<QTmsc> fast med godis eller något annat först
<QTmsc> godiskungen eller något
<larsemil> tuttkungen
<einand_> QTmsc: om du hostar hos beniro, så sköter dom "mailen" också
<QTmsc> svampsvetlanashemlevaransavlosvikt.se
<einand_> QTmsc: vad för företag är det som du skallha?
<QTmsc> einand_, godisförsäljning
<QTmsc> och renkött
<QTmsc> och chips
<QTmsc> och nudlar
<QTmsc> eventuellt litertur
<QTmsc> +a
<QTmsc> på internet, lite som med varukorg och alternativ, bilder och sånt. erbjudanden och wordpress
<QTmsc> vet inte om ja ska begränsa mig mot bitcoins eller ha vanliga pengar med
<QTmsc> faktura kanske och bitcoins
<QTmsc> svårt det där vilka man vill sammarbeta med
<QTmsc> visa och paypal känns lite som de går bort
<einand_> jag älskar paypal
<einand_> så hade du haft det stödet så hade jag iaf köpt
<einand> QTmsc: om du skall sälja på faktura, är det egna fakturor, eller anlita ett faktura bolag?
<QTmsc> egna
<QTmsc> faktura har ett maxtak tänker jag för nya kunder
<QTmsc> sedan ökar kreditvärdigheten med tiden
<QTmsc> typ 100 kr faktura
<QTmsc> annars är det förskottsbetalning med bitcoins eller per post
<QTmsc> eller kontant vid leverans
<larsemil> om du kör via klarna tar de risken och inte du
<QTmsc> fast klarna tjänar ju pengar så det känns som risken är lite överdriven
<Barre> Coffe: upp till dalarna den 18/1, har du glömt det eller förskjutigt det? =)
<Coffe> Barre:  jag ville mest kolla av att det blir .. ska fixa bil .
<Coffe> Barre:  btw .. vem var det du känner på mitt jobb ?
<andol> Det som händer i Dalarna stannar i Dalarna? :)
<Barre> Coffe: HÃ¥kan P, skall luncha med honom om ett par veckor
<Coffe> Barre:  trefligt.
<Barre> Coffe: ang. bil, kolla med HeMan så vi inte dubbelbokar eller fixar i onödan. Det ända säkra är att jag inte har bil =)
<Coffe> har du gjort a din då ?
<einand> oj, jag stack bara utan att säga till, min mage kurrade för mycket
<einand> klarna suger
<einand> de vägrar mig faktura, utan att tala om varför
<Barre> Coffe: det var en firmabil, fick liksom inte behålla den när jag bytte jobb och har inte fått tummen ur när det kommer till att skaffa en ny bil
<Coffe> ahh
<huttan> morron
<andol> huttan: http://xkcd.com/448/ :P
<huttan> andol: EXAKT så
<andol> huttan: Någonstans i säg Chicago? :)
<huttan> andol: ungefär så, ikväll är det nog närmare l.a
<huttan> andol: skiftar några timmar om dan :p
<einand> själv så har jag haft infulensan, och sovit 24/7, vaknade 17.00 igår
<andol> Går du hela varvet runt då, så att du stundom är tillbaks på "normal" tid?
<huttan> andol: det är värre
<andol> Hur värre?
<huttan> influensan vs koda
<andol> Ahh, missade vilken kommentar det var ett svar på.
<huttan> ojsan
<huttan> såg inte ens att det var einand som skrev det
<huttan> haha
<einand> ;)
<huttan> http://io9.com/need-more-reasons-to-feel-paranoid-about-the-nsa-watch-1495875117
<huttan> den va lite intressant
 * andol letar efter ett blått piller...
<einand> hum..
<einand> någon som vet om det finns en lag som talar om hur många timmar "Ledigt" man får ta per månad för att uträtta ärenden, som tex gå till sjukhuset, eller banken m.m.m sånt som inte är öppet på "kvällstid"
<einand> min chef påstår att jag har rätt till 4timmar betald "ärende" tid, per månad
<einand> men hittar inget om det, så undrar om inte det är lokalt här
 * Barre hade ingen aning om att det skulle finnas någon sådan lag
<huttan> einand: när jag var yngre o jobbade kväll/natt så hade jag aldrig det, och har aldrig hört talas om det
<einand> inte jag heller
<einand> inte för att jag klagar, tycker det är smidigt att man kan göra så
<einand> Ger mig möjlighe att gå till optikern idag ;)
<Meerkat> jag är sugen på kebab. Är det ärende?
<Barre> enligt Jobbkällan så finns det ingen sådan lag, det är helt upp till arbetsgivaren http://jobbkallan.se/i-jobbet/vad-far-man-goera
<einand> Barre: precis som jag trodde
<ePax> einand, Vad säger unionen? :D
<einand> ePax: ingen aning
<ePax> einand, Det beror väl på vilken kollektivavtal din arbetsgivare har samt vad du har skrivit på i arbetsgivaravtalet. Om det står där
<einand> har inget kollektivavtal, dock en företagspolicy utarbetet med någon policy snubbe
<ePax> I sådana fall gäller väl deras egna policy. :S
<ePax> einand, Vad har ni för arbetstider?
<einand> ePax: 8 timmar per dag
<einand> sedan kan jag förlägga dom hur jag vill, typ
<ePax> Det är nice. Flex hela dagen :D
<einand> ePax: vi har inga utalade regler, men alla håller sig mellan 06 - 10
<ePax> ok
<einand> flesta kommer in 08 eller 10
<einand> bara jag som kommer in 06 när jag vill ha kvar lite ljus av dagen
<einand> http://www.karakollegor.se/images/slideshow/inlaga_2.jpg
<andol> På tal om det så var jag ju på kontoret halvsju i morse, så dags att smita hemmåt nu...
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil: intressant, frågan är bara vad det kommer kosta för en hobbyspelare : http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/edison.html
<sybariten> QTmsc: visst, om du kan levera godis i storleksordningen hekton , till ett pris inkl frakt som ligger under 10 kronor/hg så går det nog att sälja
<Coffe> larsemil:  ping
<HeMan> Barre: har du sett att det finns billiga SD-kort med wifi som är reverse enginerade?
<HeMan> Barre: tex http://hackaday.com/2013/10/17/making-use-of-the-trancend-wifi-sd-card/
<Barre> HeMan: nope, det har jag inte sett. men n u har jag det
<Barre> larsemil: kör du nvidia? vilka drivrutiner är stabila och bra?
<Barre> ahhh där kom han ju.. hej Philip5
<Barre> Philip5: : kör du nvidia? vilka drivrutiner är stabila och bra?
<Barre> ähhh, jag testar med nvidia-current  *håller tummarna*
<Philip5> Barre: jag kör med 319.60
<Philip5> kör med paketet nvidia-319-updates
<Philip5> jag brukar aldrig ha problem med nvidias drivisar. de som brukar eventuellt ha problem verkar vara folk med laptops eller som kör med hybrid som nvidia optimus
<swecarp> Philip5:  intel/nvida ingen bra kombination
<Barre> Philip5: installerade nvidia-current från standard biblioteken och fick 304.88, verkar fungera. Skall testa en omboot för att se om kde kommer ihåg mina placeringar på monitorerna. brb
<Philip5> swecarp: så länge de inte ska växla mellan varandra så är det ju inga problem
<swecarp> japp
<Barre> meh!
<Barre> Philip5: det är inte så att du paketerar nvidia drivare i din ppa?
<Barre> ähh jag laddar ner en blob från nvidia istället..
<Philip5> Barre: vilken drivis ska du ha?
<Philip5> Barre: nackdelen med blob är att du troligen får installera om den varje gång du gör en uppdatering av xorg
<Barre> jau, det var därför jag vill undvika det.. men jag fick till det som jag ville med 304.xx
<Philip5> du får packa själv :)
<Philip5> Barre: hade du 3 skärmar eller hur var det?
<Barre> Philip5: behövdes ju inte, jag fick det att fungera...
<Philip5> men du kan ju packa för att det är så kul
<Barre> Philip5: jupps, tre skärmar nu, nästa vecka så har jag ytterligare en
<Philip5> man kan tro att du sitter i värsta kommandocentralen
<Barre> Philip5: :)
<Barre> hmmm... tar emot att jag börjar gilla kde mer än vad jag gjort tidigare Philip5
<swecarp> Barre:  kde rules
<Barre> =)
<swecarp> det går att pimpa sönde kde
<Philip5> Barre: tycker kde känns modernt
<Philip5> och nu för tiden är det ju dessutom stabilt
<Philip5> Barre: jag har gått in i toy cam-träsket och skaffat en holga 120n som jag håller på att modda :O
<Barre> vill att mitt ssh fönster skall "tvingas" till samtliga aktivities, hur är bästa tillvägagångssättet?
<Barre> Philip5: själv har jag börja löda igen...
<Philip5> Barre: back to basic och old school är det nya
<peyam> It's real love that u don't know about
<peyam> tonåren var najs år
<Philip5> Barre: fast jag plockade också fram lödkolven för några veckor sedan och lödde lite i min surfplatta. känns lite l33t när man pysslar med sånt
<Barre> HeMan: ping
<HeMan> Barre: pong
<Barre> HeMan: fick en leverans från dx.com idag... de har packat fel
<HeMan> Barre: så du har en bunt halsband som inte är dina färger?
<Barre> HeMan: de slängde med dubbelt så många 433Mhz transmitter och recievers och dubbelt så många Atmega chip som jag beställt och betalat för =)
<HeMan> Barre: snopet!
<Barre> HeMan: inte ofta det blir fel åt rätt håll
<HeMan> Barre: men du gjorde det bästa av situationen och la allt på elektronikåtrevinningen?
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> HeMan: hahha... helt rätt, ner i källaren m.a.o
<HeMan> Barre: hur många hade du beställt?
<Barre> HeMan: fem kit, har fått 10
<realubot_> Den stora frågan är vad Barre ska ha dessa transfitters och recievers till.
<HeMan> realubot: man kan aldrig få för många!
<HeMan> Barre: jag hade tänkt beställa några fler men jag kanske kan köpa av dig en eller två?
<Barre> HeMan: absolut, nema problema
<HeMan> Barre: jag kom på att jag saknade en enkel ratt för att ställa in rätt styrka på mina Nexa-dimmers
<HeMan> Barre: och jag har några rotary encoders och attiny som jag tänkte hacka ihop
<HeMan> Barre: men jag har bara två 433 MHz sändare just nu
<Barre> HeMan: var införskaffade du dina rotary encoders, jag väntar på mina från dx
<HeMan> Barre: ebay
<Barre> k
<HeMan> Barre: tyvärr köpte jag bara 3...
<Barre> HeMan: jag tar tillbaka att de skickat dubbelt så många 433Mhz, de skickade bara två för många, alltså sju... men endå
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<realubot> Så dx.com är alltså sajten där de riktigt håra grabbarna köper sin kinesiska elektronik nu.
<HeMan> realubot: jag köper på ebay, men å andra sidan så är jag lite mjuk
<realubot> Ja. Det låter lite tamt. Du lär inte få många napp av att berätta det för tjejerna på krogen.
<HeMan> realubot: tur
<HeMan> realubot: med tanke på min charm, intelligens och utstrålning så måste jag verkligen göra allt för att minimera allt sånt
<David-A> nyss på tv: "Elektricitetens historia, del 3" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00. bl a insmygen propaganda om vådan av patent o viljan att tjäna pengar (repris från ifjol, repris fre,lör,mån)
<realubot> HeMan: Jag förstår dig. Jag vet precis hur det känns.
<HeMan> David-A: 187
<HeMan> David-A: ska du fira vid 200?
<David-A> jag vet inte om jag kan räkna så exakt. säger du till?
<HeMan> David-A: hoppas jag slipper
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte wget -qO- URL | grep -A 5 "<pattern>" | tr '\n' ' ' ?
<David-A> realubot: vad menar du inte fungerar? det verkar fungera (*)
<David-A> (*) med reservation att xml/html-parsing med grep i princip inte "fungerar"
<andol> ...även om det kan vara tillräckligt bra i specifika fall.
<realubot> David-A: Det sista kommandot gör inte det det ska.
<realubot> Allt hamnar inte på en rad.
<realubot> Jag använder wget -qO- -i file om det nu gör någon skillnad.
<David-A> har du redirectat från tr till en fil för att se exakt vad den innehåller? (om nåt annat matar ut nyrad på stderr eller om text innehåller CR så kan det bli förvirrat på skärmen/i terminalen)
<realubot> David-A: Jag kör ju wget -i file -qO- | grep <pattern>" och det fungerar. Men när jag försöker t.ex. greppa output så kommer jag inte åt texten. Det är som om den inte finns. Kan det vara att jag använder grep -A ?
<David-A> realubot: -A ska ju inte ge *mindre* output. vad menar du med "kommer inte åt"? är det fler grep efter? har du sparat mellanresultat till en fil så du kan se exakt vad du får, t.ex kontrolltecken?
<andol> bamsefar: Bra eller dåligt? http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2014-January/020100.html
<andol> Bonuspoäng på att svara utan att följa länken :)
<bamsefar> andol: Jag tror att det är bra. (utan att följa länken)
<bamsefar> Redhat har alltid sett på CentOS med goda ögon
<bamsefar> Och att redhat anställer coreteamet för att jobba med CentOS kan ju aldrig vara dåligt.
<andol> bamsefar: Jo, lutar lite åt det hållet med.
 * andol kommer dock att sakna formuleringen "a Prominent North American Enterprise Linux Vendor" :P
<bamsefar> Ja, det är det sämsta
<bamsefar> andol: Governance för centos är nog bra dock.
<andol> Borde väl dessutom vara relativt okontroversiellt? Per defintion så har ju ändå inte CentOS haft någon egen inriktning på sin utveckling...
<realubot> David-A: Men om jag kör wget -i file -qO- | grep -A 10 "<pattern>" | tr '\n' ' ' så ska ju inte resultatet mellan grep och tr-kommandot förvinna?
<realubot> Alltså jag får ju träff på grep -A. Så långt är allt som det ska men tr '\n' ' ' "raderar allt".
<realubot> Och om jag istället för | tr '\n' ' ' har > file.txt så kommer inget i filen.
<realubot> Det är som om allt efter grep-kommandot raderar allt.
<David-A> realubot: har du en version av grep som stöder -A? blir det felmeddelanden från grep?
<realubot> David-A: grep fungerar. Den ger rätt output.
<realubot> Men inget kommando fungerar efter det.
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det har med -input-fil i wget eller att jag använder -output-file=- d.v.s. i hur jag jonglerar med input output men jag vet inte ...
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: God morgon.
<QTmaxjezy> godmorgon realubot
<realubot> David-A: Det är något med -i. För om jag inte har med -i utan använder en URL så fungerar det som det skall.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, gillar du salta katten?
<QTmaxjezy> är det svårt att programmera in lönndörrar i hemsidor
<QTmaxjezy> lite som i gamla sagoslott sådär bakom bokhyllan
<QTmaxjezy> när man drar i lampan tex
<sakjur> QTmaxjezy: det beror på vem man vill dölja dem för
<QTmaxjezy> hur dolda såna kan man göra
<QTmaxjezy> hackers och såna som inte ska veta om dem
<QTmaxjezy> lite som en secret society backdoor för dom inbjudna
<QTmaxjezy> dom upplysta
<sakjur> svårt
<QTmaxjezy> kan vill ju ogärna ha ett login osv
<QTmaxjezy> sitter och jobbar på nya hemsidan och tänkte något sånt vore skoj
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Jag vet inte vad salta katten är.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, laktrits
<QTmaxjezy> i sån liten gul ask, med svart katt på
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Vad menar du med lönndörrar?
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Jaha. Ja, det var nog goda men det var väl ungefär 20 år sedan jag år sådant godis.
<David-A> realubot: om du delar upp -qO- till -q -O- och/eller flyttar om flaggorna så det blir tydligt vad som är flaggor o filnamn?
<David-A> realubot: har du verifierat att grep med -A inte längre ger *mindre* output?
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: det kanske jag sagt förut, men
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: börsbolag måste publicera redovisningen exakt samtidigt till alla. om nån får den lite tidigare får bolaget böta.
<realubot> David-A: Men -qO- är ju innan -i.
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: man brukar ha redovisningen som en pdf åtkomlig från bolagets webbsida. en html-länk till en pdf.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tror det har att göra med att -i innebär att wget matar på med nya länkar istället för att slutföra pipe:en.
<realubot> David-A: Jag kör inte med -qO- utan med --output-file=-
<realubot> David-A: Skrev fel innan.
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: ett bolag hade ett år en länk till t.ex Redovisning2007.pdf och en fil Redovisning2007.pdf
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: nästa år hittade en investerare filen Redovisning2008.pdf på server, trots att den inte var oficiell ännu och inte länkad från html-sidan. de gissade filnamnet o det fanns
<realubot> David-A: Jag får väl köra en while-sats istället och loopa in URL:arna en och en men jag tycker inte att det ska behövas.
<David-A> realubot: vad händer med -i? kommer bara första hämtade filen till stdout, eller ingen? (har inte provat)
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: du kan ha en lässkyddad katalog så man inte kan lista filer, men om man vet exakt filnamn så kan man hämta/öppna den
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: lite mer påskägg än lönndörr kanske
<QTmaxjezy> det behöver ju inte vara supersäkert i teofin, lite som att hitta lönndörrar som påven använder för att ta sig til sexkammarn där han leker med allt för unga människor
<QTmaxjezy> vet man att man ska titta bakom byrån så är man ju nästan hemma
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: om du har pytteliten eller genomskinlig länk i en webbsida så hittar man den lätt med "visa html". att gissa ett filnamn tycker jag verkar mer spännande. det finns en sajt förresten. vänta.
<QTmaxjezy> sant
<QTmaxjezy> man kan inte lista filnamn på servern då?
<QTmaxjezy> om man vet att sidan innehåller dolda sidor?
<QTmaxjezy> sådärja, nu har jag registrerat min nya domän
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: det kanske beror på vilken webbserver man har. men jag tror med thttpd så blir det som i unix, om en mapp har d--x--x--x (inte dr-xr-xr-x) så kan man inte lista filer, men öppna en om man vet filnamnet.
<QTmaxjezy> http://junkcheese.tumblr.com/
<QTmaxjezy> junkcheese.se blir min domän
<QTmaxjezy> men tills dess har jag så jag kan fippla på tumblr lite med design
<QTmaxjezy> sen flyttar jag till wordpressthema
<realubot> David-A: -i innebär att wget hämtar URLs en efter en från en textfil.
<realubot> David-A: Det går väl inte att hämta filen om han blockar IPs.
<David-A> realubot: om du blockas i servern spelar det väl ingen roll vad man försöker? men jag trodde du lyckades med vissa kombinationer?
<David-A> realubot: de kanske blockar om man läser flera sidor i följd från samma server fortare än vad som är mänskligt?
<David-A> realubot: har du kollat om de har en robots.txt? att du får hämta sidor automatiskt?
<realubot> David-A: Jag snackar om QTmaxjezy fil på servern nu och inte wget.
<realubot> David-A: Jag menar att han kan ju styra vilka som har access till filen genom att blocka vissa IP-adresser.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har löst mitt problem genom att loopa in URLs med en while-sats. Får inte --input-file att fungera med en pipe.
<David-A> realubot: bra, men konstigt
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-08
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Förklara det om du kan.
<realubot> David-A: wget --inpput-file=file.txt --output-file=- | grep -A 5 "<pattern>" fungerar men inget som kommer efter, t.ex. | tr '\n' ' ' eller > final.txt.
<realubot> Det är helt tomt trots att grep ger ett resultat. Om jag använder en URL istället för --input-file=file.txt så fungerar allt perfekt. Så det ligger nog i --input-file=file.txt.
<David-A> realubot: bra, men fortfarande konstigt. wget kan ju inte veta om det kommer nåt *efter* grep.
<David-A> tror du på spöken?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag tycker också det är konstigt. Det kanske har med grep -A att göra.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Vad ska du ha sajten till?
<David-A> realubot: om grep dör innan den är klar kanske det kan bli nåt konstigt. jag antar att du kollat att grep stöder -A, att det inte blir nåt felmeddelande, och att du har mer än 100 bytes RAM.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, sälja godis
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Gör du det själv?
<realubot> David-A: Grep fungerar.
<QTmaxjezy> nej, jag tänker importera från utlandet och även lite svenskt
<realubot> David-A: Men det händer något konstigt mellan grep och nästa kommando. Det är som om pipen bryts där.
<realubot> David-A: Jag förstår ingenting. Samtidigt så fungerar ju allt om man inte använder --input-file=file.txt till wget. Så det är väl där det spökar.
<realubot> Alla som stör sig på att Gmail och Outlook kräver mobilnummer för att regga epostkoto räcker upp en hand.
<realubot> Så kul ska vi inte ha det. Lite ska NSA allt få jobba för att massövervaka oss.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Eller vad säger du Snowden? Ähum, jag menar maxjezy?
<andol> Kan delvis sympatisera med att Gmail, Outlook, etc kräver mobilnummer för registrering, då det gör det snäppet svårare/dyrare för spammare att registrera massor utav konton.
<Broomhandle> realubot: Stör sig på? Ursinnig och skitförbannad är rättare sagt.
<Broomhandle> andol: Och glöm inte att det stoppar terroristerna och barnporren också.
<Broomhandle> ...
<andol> Broomhandle: Tror inte för en sekund att krav på mobilnummer stoppar seriöst brotslighet.
<Broomhandle> Vem som helst fattar att det enbart är för att kränka privatlivet.
<Broomhandle> På ännu ett område.
 * David-A räckte upp en hand, men det var ingen som såg
 * David-A funderar på om dom infiltrerat webbkameran så det var nån som såg ändå
 * David-A vill vara tydlig med, ifall myndigheterna lyssnar, att ovanstående var rent hypotetisk fundering o att han inte har nån webbkamra
<andol> David-A: Inte vad du vet om nej :P
<QTmaxjezy> synpunkter på min logo tack
<QTmaxjezy> http://junkcheese.tumblr.com/
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, http://junkcheese.tumblr.com/
<QTmaxjezy> lite sådär kommer min webbutik se ut
<QTmaxjezy> fast med kundkorg och priser osv, och inte det där temat riktigt men snarlikt
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: där finns ingen logo. bara svart sida med med liten menyikon överst.
<QTmaxjezy> ser du inte headern?
<QTmaxjezy> ost, möss och text
<David-A> nä, krävs javascript?
<QTmaxjezy> vet inte
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=65059
<David-A> aha, det är en bild på tumbler o tumbler kanske kräver javascript
<QTmaxjezy> skärmdumpade
<QTmaxjezy> du kan väl se bilden på pasteall länken iaf?
<QTmaxjezy> vanlig jpeg
<QTmaxjezy> eller png
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Det ser ju bra ut det där!
<David-A> japp
<QTmaxjezy> ska ju givetvis fota mina produkter själv och bättre än de där, allt handlar om att få mungiporna att vattnas
<David-A> ähum, mat o skadedjur, är det så bra ihop?
<QTmaxjezy> ja, junkcheese är ju snuskigt
<realubot> Men hur ska du få lönsamhet i det då? Det finns ju redan butiker som säljer godis på nätet.
<QTmaxjezy> jag ska ha reklamfilmer som ja gör själv
<QTmaxjezy> man får lite extra godis om man gillar på facebook när man checkar ut varukorgen
<QTmaxjezy> gratis godis ska jag ha på min sida med
<QTmaxjezy> tex, jenka för 0kr
<QTmaxjezy> st
<QTmaxjezy> max 5 per beställning
<QTmaxjezy> och klubbor också
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: har du sett spår av gnagare i en kartong med påsar med chilinötter. det är ganska avtändande. även assocciationen i en logo.
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, jo, detta ska inte attrahera de normala kunderna
<QTmaxjezy> det ska säljas stark chilisås
<QTmaxjezy> asiatisk galen godis
<QTmaxjezy> inte det vanliga fredagsmyset bara, det ska locka de som vill ha utländska delikatesser
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: okej, det är för jobbigt om det blir för mycket kunder
<QTmaxjezy> jag tänkte sätta mig och pilla på ett spel också till android
<QTmaxjezy> man är en mus som äter ost
<QTmaxjezy> lite maze över det hela
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: antar att du inte heller ska ha vanliga sourcream/onion-chips fast med lägre fetthalt, typ 18-22%
<QTmaxjezy> och ha på sidan för download
<QTmaxjezy> precis
<QTmaxjezy> surströmming kanske jag ska ha
<QTmaxjezy> det är ju en tidig version av logon och allt ännu, har bara pillat lite nu på kvällen
<QTmaxjezy> tänkte ha lite chilifrukter i den med
<David-A> i surströmmingen?
<QTmaxjezy> kanske lite ostmakaroner
<QTmaxjezy> nej, i logon / headern
<QTmaxjezy> på sidan
<David-A> ostbågar symboliserar nog ganska bra det du ska sälja (utom surströmmingen förståss). knaprigt godis med ostsmak.
<David-A> kan det vara det dominerande temat i logon? behöver man rättigheter för att bild med generiska ostbågar.
<David-A> ?
<QTmaxjezy>  tror inte det
<QTmaxjezy> undrar hur mycket påslag man måste ha på sina produkter från inköpspriset för att inte gå back
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: i matbranchen måste man tänka på att bästföredatum leder till ett visst svinn, inte försumbart
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: måste du erbjuda ångerrätt/öppet köp?
<QTmaxjezy> det är väl så med distansköp
<QTmaxjezy> ska först köra med endast bitcoins iaf ett par månader
<QTmaxjezy> öppna upp lite mjukt
<QTmaxjezy> lite mindre lager
<QTmaxjezy> tänkte köpa in ett lager för ca 5000
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: räkna med återleveranser som svinn då. tror inte du får sälja om en matvara som redan varit hemma hos en annan privatperson. han kan ha injiserat gift eller varit allmäng ohygienisk o du kan inte kontrollera om nästa kund blir sjuk av det.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, man måste ju kontrollera lite sånt
<QTmaxjezy> känns mer motiverande att göra det senare
<QTmaxjezy> tycker jag kommit en bra bit med mitt projekt på en dag iaf
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: du kan inte kontrollera en returnerad chipspåse utan att öppna den ändå. så räkna med returer som svinn.
<QTmaxjezy> om jag använder speciella påsar runt som plombering kan ja väl det+
<QTmaxjezy> ?
<QTmaxjezy> luftfyllda påsar, är de trasiga erbjuder jag inga pengar tillbaka typ
<QTmaxjezy> som använda kalsonger
<QTmaxjezy> jag tänker ju att godiset jag ska sälja ska vara lite exklusivt
<QTmaxjezy> och renkött osv kostar ju en del det med
<QTmaxjezy> man vill ju inte få tillbaka sånt
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: ja, då gör det inget om påsen råkat hamna i soffan där nån haft diarre. men om nån medvetet förgiftar med en nål, så är det inte säkert att det syns på plomberingspåsen.
<QTmaxjezy> men så kan ju någon med göra i vanliga matbutiker
<QTmaxjezy> inne i butik
<QTmaxjezy> spruta blod i ketchupflaskan
<QTmaxjezy> med hepatit 7 i
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: ja. matbutiker har antagligen en försäkring mot häftiga juridiska kostnader.
<QTmaxjezy> ah, bäst att slänga sånt som kommer tillbaka då
<David-A> jag menar, påslaget på priset ska inte bara räcka till porto o el till servern.
<QTmaxjezy> jag köper in nudlar tänkte jag för 3 kr styck
<QTmaxjezy> säljer dem för 11 kr styck
<QTmaxjezy> köper nog in godisbitar för kanske 1 kr styck och säljer för 5 kr styck
<David-A> men, man kan ju köpa nudlar i vanliga affärn för mindre än 10 kr. utan porto o expeditionsavgift.
<David-A> eller är det chilinudlar med surströmmingsmak?
<QTmaxjezy> ja, fast de är ju väldigt begränsat utbud
<QTmaxjezy> jo, dessa är speciella
<QTmaxjezy> väldigt ovanliga, få städer i sverige som har
<QTmaxjezy> att erbjuda
<David-A> "sourherring/onion" chips :)
<QTmaxjezy> tror man kan ta hutlösa priser när folk inser hur bekvämt och godt det är att bestämma lite bredare över sitt fredagsmys
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: fredagsmys kan man köpa samma dag i vanliga affärer. hur snabbt kan du leverera? eller ska du ha abonemang? "4 olika påsar hemsänt varje fredag, 99 kr/månad"
<QTmaxjezy> dhl eller något tror jag
<QTmaxjezy> tänkte ha hemleverans här i stan
<David-A> dags för ganska normala pepparkakor, gonatt
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/foretag-utsatts-for-intrang-av-utlandsk-makt/
<Broomhandle> "godt"? Gammelsvenska?
<Broomhandle> 25 kr per leverans låter vansinnigt billigt.
<Broomhandle> -90% i tvångsböter för att andra låter galningar vara vid makten.
<QTmaxy> shit är det redan morgon
<einand> japp
<einand> dags att gå upp om en timme
<QTmaxy> japp
<QTmaxy> jag har suttit och designat hela natten
<QTmaxy> lagt till varor, egna bilder istället för de stulna på nätet
<QTmaxy> ser mycket bättre ut nu
<QTmaxy> http://junkcheese.tumblr.com/
<QTmaxy> einand, vad tycker du om varorna
<QTmaxy> lite coolt med 3d istället för foto
<QTmaxy> lättare att få till det där skärpedjupet
<QTmaxy> ser inte så skoj ut i mobilversionen
<einand> gillar det
<einand> lite stort bara
<Broomhandle> Skräpost?
<einand> ?
<Broomhandle> Junkcheese.
<Broomhandle> Skräpost.
<Broomhandle> Inte Skräppost.
<einand> ja?
<Broomhandle> Fattar noll.
<Broomhandle> Vad är skräpost?
<Barre> §/win 12
<antii> morrn
<ispookan> God morgon.
<huttan> gå o lägga sig nu kanske
<Broomhandle> Jag ska just gå och lägga mig.
<larsemil> Barre: ja jag kör nvidia
<larsemil> Barre: jag kör 319.60 men den är gammal men funkar bra. ogg kör 331.20
<Barre> larsemil: mm... installerade nvidia-current och då la den in 304.xx, efter lite strulande fick jag den att fungera som jag ville. Vars installerar du de senare versionerna ifrån?
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<larsemil> vill man ha nyare kör man deras hemsida
<Barre> åå... där ser man, lite för enkelt m.a.o
<larsemil> :)
<Coffe> larsemil:  ping
<larsemil> Coffe: pong
<Coffe> ang 18:e kan du verifiera man kan köpa ett kit ?
<larsemil> Coffe: nej.
<larsemil> Coffe: :)
<larsemil> Coffe: det har fortfarande inte ramlat ner i brevlådan.
<Coffe> larsemil:  fixa :(
<larsemil> jag beställde mitten på november.
<Coffe> menade att om dom ramlar ner att jag kan köpa ett
<larsemil> då går det bra
<larsemil> jag kommer annars att gå ut med ett mail med alternativt kit som man får beställa. Om det inte har dykt upp innan helgen så mailar jag ut om det.
<Coffe> Gött
<larsemil> Coffe: skriv gärna att du kommer på daladevelop.se
<Coffe> larsemil:  var det inte de jag gjorde igår ?
<larsemil> ah. såg det först nu.
<Coffe> :)
<larsemil> NU fick jag brev från tullen att det hade fastnat där.
<larsemil> så då hinner det nog
<Coffe> Ok.. blir dyrt för dig då
<larsemil> närå. men kan bli att ni får punga ut en krona eller två till.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> eller god förmiddag.
<ePax> Morrn
<HeMan> eller det tidsneutrala "Tja!"
<ePax> haha
<einand> någon som lirat php 5.5?
<Coffe> HeMan:  hur har du det med fordon för den 18:e ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jag har bil
<Coffe> HeMan:  ok, då behöver jag inte låna fram en då :)
<Coffe> har nog en kollega som kanske vill hänga på .. ska jag fråga han ?
<einand> har ni sett Intels nya dator, stor som ett SD kort
<Coffe> läste om det igår .
<einand> skrivit upp mig på förhandsbeställning iaf
<einand> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/edison.html
<HeMan> einand: jag har redan en dator stor som ett SD-kort, http://hackaday.com/2013/10/17/making-use-of-the-trancend-wifi-sd-card/
<einand> HeMan: fast den har ju inte kapacitet som en pentium dator ;)
<HeMan> einand: nope
<Coffe> (10:12:13) Coffe: har nog en kollega som kanske vill hänga på .. ska jag fråga han ? <- HeMan , Barre   + larsemil ?
<Barre> Coffe: s/han/honom/   ;P
<einand> HeMan: själv har jag Eyefi,
<Coffe> Barre:  svara på frågan gubbstrutt :)
<Barre> Coffe: finns det plats i bil och på hackaton så varför inte ( HeMan, larsemil ?)
<HeMan> einand: jag har ett Toshiba FlashAir
<HeMan> einand: rätt dålig mjukvara till det
<einand> eye-fi är nog värre, windows only mjukvara
<HeMan> jag har bara testat på android
<einand> intel har ju börjat tillverka x86 maskiner som är elektrist och kodmässigt identiska med ardunio
<HeMan> huh? vilka?
<einand> Galileo
<einand> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/galileo-maker-quark-board.html
<einand> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/?searchTerm=galileo&sra=oss&r=t
<larsemil> Barre: på hacket finns det
<larsemil> Coffe: se ovan
<einand> Galileo är inte binärkod-kompatibel med Arduino, men använder samma utvecklingsmiljö och källkod
<einand> Mekaniskt och elektriskt ska Galileo vara kompatibel med Arduino, och Intel har certifierat ett tjugotal Arduino-tillbehör för Galileo.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.540875/intel-siktar-pa-skolan-med-pyttedator?queryText=intel%20arduino
<einand> själv försöker jag komma på varför man skulle ha behov av  x86 cpu
<HeMan> fast den är väl väl inte kodmässigt samma som vanliga arduino?
<HeMan> det är väl en x86?
<einand> 10:22:43 < einand> Galileo är inte binärkod-kompatibel med Arduino, men använder samma utvecklingsmiljö och källkod
<HeMan> ah, du skrev först "kodmässigt identiska", läste inte det som samma källkod
<HeMan> fast den drar rejält mycket mer ström
<einand> har en attiny som kört en blinkande led på ett knappcellsbatteri i 9 månader
<HeMan> einand: med sleep-mode?
<einand> HeMan: nix
<einand> eller, går den ner i sleep automatiskt kanske
<fr33r1d3> NickServ identify sw0rdf1sh
<Barre> HeMan: du som tjatar så om sleep, jag har försökt ta reda på hur mycket energi som går åt för att sätta samt att väcka en (exempelvis atiny85) avr i/från sleep. M.a.o, hur ofta måste jag väcka/sätta skiten i sleep för att det skall gå jämt ut att låta den vara på hela tiden? Från ett energi perspekti that is.. förstår du vad jag menar...
<Barre> fr33r1d3: ooops
<fr33r1d3> =)
<Barre> kanske dags att byta? =)[6~
<fr33r1d3> Barre. Bytt....
<HeMan> Barre: vet inte om det är någon startström
<Barre> HeMan: nej, det tror jag inte heller, men det lär ju vara x antal clockcyklar för att sätta skiten i sleep samt ytterligare några för att väcka den? Och dessa rutiner drar ju energi, men det kanske är försumbart
<HeMan> Barre: tror det
<Barre> HeMan: http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc8267.pdf   <= bra dokument
<HeMan> Barre: tackar!
<einand> atiny45:er som jag lirar med
<HeMan> jag lyxade till det attiny 85
<larsemil> HeMan: de är små minsann
<einand> tror jag köpte 45er för fick ett grymt bra pris för dom
<einand> tror jag gav 4kr/st eller nått sånt
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<einand> var under 5kr iaf
<HeMan> 45'an har väl 4 k flash?
<einand> japp
<einand> det är skillnaden
<Barre> finns väl 25,45 och 85 i samma utförande (2K, 4K respektive 8K).
<einand> med 5 ben
<Barre> nej, 8 ben (ink Vcc och GND)
<HeMan> min nuvarande kod är 7k
<HeMan> 5 io som går komma åt enkelt, 1 pinne som är reset som används vid programmering som går ställa om men då går det inte att programmera och 2 strömpinnar
<einand> HeMan: vad gör den?
<Barre> i.o.f.s så finnd den säkert i flera olika packages när jag tänker efter...
<einand> min favorit är 2313
<HeMan> einand: den pratar med min DHT11, 1-wire och skickar ut datat över 433 MHz
<einand> vad är DHT11?
<HeMan> einand: men jag tror det är softserial som drar massa flash
<HeMan> einand: temp- och luftfuktighetssensor
<einand> HeMan: kolla på 2313, den har "riktig" serial
<HeMan> einand: jag har det bara för att felsöka innan jag fick dht-libbet att funka
<einand> jag har en bluetooth modul, jag satt på en 2313
<HeMan> einand: ble?
<einand> ble?
<HeMan> bluetooth low energy
<einand> http://dx.com/p/hc-06-wireless-bluetooth-serial-pass-through-module-for-arduino-works-with-official-arduino-board-238364
<HeMan> einand: jag är sugen på en http://makezine.com/2013/11/26/an-early-look-at-the-cortado-the-arduino-youll-never-plug-in/ när dom kommer
<einand> aha
<Coffe> HeMan:   svar på frågan om de vore okey om jag tar med en arbetskamarat .. tror du de finns plats i bilen ?  har inte frågat honom än.
<einand> BLE
<einand> aha
<HeMan> Coffe: tror det
<Coffe> DÃ¥ kollar jag om han ev vill / kan etc
<larsemil> beror på hur mycket pryttlar ni har med er! Räknar fullt ut med att heman och barre har sådana där väskor där man trycker på en knapp och hela labbet fälls upp
<einand> någon som vet du det finns ett "bra" usb-emulator biblotekt för tinys
<einand> som kan låssas att det är ett tangentbord
<larsemil> har bara koll på till unon
<einand> får väl kanske bli ett mega chip ändå
<larsemil> einand: http://blog.flipwork.nl/?x=entry:entry081009-142605;comments:1
<einand> larsemil: tack
<Coffe> Barre: HeMan larsemil har nog 2 från jobbet som skulle vara sugna på att följa med. även köpa kitt.. beror ju på hur stor bil mr HeMan har
<HeMan> Coffe: då börjar det bli problem, det är en V70 så fler än 4 totalt börjar bli trångt
<Coffe> antog det..
<HeMan> Coffe: men 5 kan gå bra
<Coffe> hur många är vi nu ? vi 3 + mina ev följare  ?
<Coffe> hur många mil är det till falun ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jo
<Coffe> de skulle kolla med familjen om de kunde följa med.
<Coffe> HeMan:  btw kollat på liknade laptop som du har .. finns ju i fin orange
<HeMan> Coffe: jupps!
<Coffe> HeMan:  åsikt om den nu efter anv lite längre ?
<HeMan> Coffe: gillar den men har inte använt tex att den går "fälla runt" till tablet-liknande
<Coffe> ok
<HeMan> Coffe: ett litet problem är att tangetbordet är nersänkt så den ska funka som tablet
<HeMan> Coffe: det innebär att jag ibland inte lyckas trycka på shift
<Coffe> HeMan:  okey  kan vara värt tänka på .. tar du med den den 18e ?
<HeMan> Coffe: ca 22 mil är det till Falun
<Coffe> kollar på dustin just nu .. den svarta är på rea ..  men inte den orange .. är det värt 600kr att få den i annan färg.
<HeMan> Coffe: jupp, det är min huvudlaptop
<Coffe> HeMan: 22mil är ju inget.
<HeMan> Coffe: en timme med bil!
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<Coffe> knappt :P
<larsemil> Coffe: ditt kit var det sjunde. så det finns tre obokade.
<larsemil> Coffe: https://twitter.com/Daladevelop/status/420893375269990401
<sakjur> Coffe: vilken dator?
<Anarieth> Menar ni att det händer intressanta saker i Falun?
<Coffe> sakjur: http://www.dustin.se/product/5010762191/lenovo-yoga-2-pro-ci7-1-8-8gb-256-ssd-qhd-ips-13-3-touch-w8-orange/
<sakjur> Coffe: Ah, sweet, jag är lite lockad av ThinkPad Twist (kostar 8500 på Dustin) - vill egentligen ha en X1 Carbon, men har inte råd :(
<sakjur> eller en X230
<Coffe> jag gillar upplösningen på den
<sakjur> Coffe: ah, juste - det var sellingpointen
<larsemil> Anarieth: det händer alltid intressanta saker i falun!
<larsemil> Anarieth: men nästa helg mer än annars.
<ePax> x240? New Carbon X1? :D
<Coffe> larsemil:  va kul det ska bli :)
<larsemil> mm blir super
<Anarieth> larsemil: det vette tusan om jag som borlängebo håller med om ;)
<Anarieth> man kanske ska titta förbi nästa helg, händer på tok för lite intressanta saker här i regionen
<larsemil> Anarieth: skriv gärna en kommentar på http://daladevelop.se/hackaton-18-januari/
<Anarieth> yes, ska kolla lite närmare på det så fort det blir lite rast, alternativt lunch
<larsemil> Anarieth: pluggar eller jobbar?
<Anarieth> jobbar
<Anarieth> hade jag pluggat hade det varit lätt att ta en extra rast ^^
<einand> 16. "De borde inte tillåta att man solar topless på stranden. Det var väldigt distraherande för min man som bara ville ta det lugnt."
<Anarieth> einand: Nog är det distraherande men borde vara fullt tillåtet :)
<andol> einand: familjeliv.se? :)
<einand> andol: aftonbladet
<einand> Knasigaste klagomålen från missnöjda resenärer
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/resa/article17660810.ab
<einand> 3. "Min fästman och jag bokade ett rum med två sängar, och fick istället ett rum med dubbelsäng. Nu är jag gravid, och jag tycker att ni bär ansvaret för detta. Hade vi fått det rum vi hade bokat hade det aldrig hänt."
<andol> I sådant fall kan man väl nästan tycka att ungen borde tillhöra hotellet? :-)
<einand> tycker vi skyller på whuffor
<whuffor> Tack för det
<einand> andol: precis, vad är problemet, bara gå dit och lämna tillbaka den
<Anarieth> einand: Minns den där artikeln, om jag minns rätt när det kommer till hotellet så hade de beställt ett "dubbelrum" och trodde att det då skulle vara två sänger och inte en dubbelsäng
<einand> whuffor: är man sist in  i en kanal så finns det risk för påhopp, därför jag aldrig lämnar en kanal, någonsin ;)
<einand> Anarieth: undra hur dom lyckades lista ur hur man gjorde i huvudtaget, verkar inte ha världens hösta iq
<Anarieth> bara råkade slinka in?
<whuffor> einand Bra policy. Du är killen som ställer sig i kön dagen innan så du kan vara först. Jag fattar.
<einand> whuffor: snarare så, har jag ställt mig i kön, så lämnar jag den aldrig, utan står bara där och hånar alla andra som är bakom ;)
<einand> därför är jag alltid först
<whuffor> einand OK. Det är ett sätt antar jag. Själv har jag ingen ursäkt att var i kanalen för närvarande. Har ingen *buntu på någon burk just nu. Är här för nostalgin antar jag
<einand> whuffor: har inte jag haft heller på flera år
<whuffor> heh ok
<einand> Clara Springfeldt 16. "De borde inte tillåta att man solar topless på stranden. Det var väldigt distraherande för min man som bara ville ta det lugnt."
<einand> about a minute ago · Like
<einand> Ein Andersson Clara Springfeldt Förstår honom, det är så jobbigt när frugan helatiden tjötar om åt vilket håll man för titta
<einand> whuffor: fast vi kan säga att det är Philip5 fel
<whuffor> Funkar för mig
<einand> whuffor: så, vad kör du annars då?
<whuffor> Just nu skriver jag på en macbook pro retina som jag skaffade till mig själv i julklapp
<einand> funderar på samma sak, nöjd?
<einand> Vilken modell blev det för dig?
<Philip5> allt ont är mitt fel
<whuffor> Mycket. Fantastisk skärm, styrplatta och tangentbordet är också mycket bra.
<einand> whuffor: förta mac?
<whuffor> 13 tum, 8GB ram, 256GB SSD
<whuffor> Första macen någonsin, ja
<einand> hur är batteriet?
<whuffor> Har haft dator sedan 70-talet men inte provat på en mac förrän nu
<whuffor> Runt 9 timmar som utlovat
<einand> whuffor: funderar på exakt samma som dig, eller om man skall våga chansa på en 15"
<whuffor> Mycket bättre än den Lenovo Yoga som jag också har
<einand> japp
<HeMan> äsch
<Barre> =)
<einand> Apple är rejält duktig på hårdvara
<HeMan> råkade buda på ett 10-pack attiny85
<whuffor> Beror på behovet antar jag. Jag känner inget behov av större skärm
<einand> HeMan: vad gav du för det?
<HeMan> missade att frakten var $14...
<HeMan> einand: $1 för attinysarna
<einand> HeMan: för alla 10?
<HeMan> einand: jo
<einand> ok
<HeMan> einand: men med fraktan blir det inte så himla billigt
<Coffe> whuffor:  vad är det för lenovo yoga du har ?
<einand> HeMan: är det från kina, så räkna med att 50% är begagnade
<whuffor> Coffe Umm. Core i5 cpu. Kommer inte ihåg specen just nu om jag ska vara ärlig. Har inte använt den sedan macen kom hem
<HeMan> einand: Hong kong, same same
<Coffe> whuffor:  den med ultra upplösningen ?
<einand> alla utom air har "retina" upplösning
<whuffor> Coffe Nope. 1600x900 tror jag den ligger på. Första modellen som kom ett drygt år sen. Köpte min i mars 2013 tror jag
<einand> sedan är det inte bara upplösningen, utan att den har 100% sRGB stöd, och kaliberad från fabrik
<Coffe> whuffor:  ok,  jag är på jakt efter en med ultra upplösningen
<einand> aha, ni snackar om andra maskiner
<whuffor> Coffe Eller menade du macbooken? Jag pratar om Lenovo-laptopen
<Coffe> whuffor:  menar så klart yoda ..
<whuffor> ok
<whuffor> Min är till salu annars :)
<einand> hur tror ni en i5 idag, står sig mot en första gen i7a
<Coffe> whuffor:  inte intresserad utan den upplösningen.
<whuffor> ok
<sakjur> einand: Bra troligen
<Coffe> brb
<sakjur> i5or står sig för normalt bruk ganska bra
<HeMan> einand: är du nöjd med fx-telefonen?
<einand> HeMan: så nöjd man kan bli av hårdvara för 600kr
<einand> folk är missnöjda, för dom jämför den med en "flera" tusen kronors mobil.
<einand> Självklart sätter du den brevid en Galaxy eller iPhone
<einand> så är den sjävklart dålig
<realubot> Hur ser energiförsörjningen ut till datorn? Hur länge håller batteriet och hur laddas det?
<realubot> Jag snackar om Intels nya minidator.
<realubot> Och vem i kanalen blir först med att patentera en riktig hatt som har foliehatt-design?
<realubot> Det är frågor som man brottas med så här på onsdagseftermiddagen.
<Anarieth> einand: Så är det väl med allt som folk ska jämföra? Aldrig likvärdig hårdvara/pris utan det som är "bäst" på marknaden
<einand> Anarieth: japp
<Anarieth> såja, då har man anmält sig till hackaton ^^
<Coffe1> :)
<einand> Anarieth: lite som att jämföra en traktor med en sportbil. Bonden kommer tycka sportbilen är värdelös när han sår. Medans gubben i 40års kris kommer ha svårt att ragga fjortisar med en traktor
<wefo> Hur ofta går fjorrar med på att bli uppraggade av 40-åringar?
<huttan_> morgon allihopa
<wefo> I min erfarenhet är de extremt ovilliga till alla som är bara ett par år äldre än de själva. 40+ vore definitivt "gammal gubbe"-stämpel direkt.
<wefo> Fast du kanske menar fula, feta sådana.
<huttan_> wefo: är det inte olagligt för en 40åring o ligga med en fjortis?
<wefo> Det är mycket som är olagligt.
<andol> wefo: ...och du tyckte att #ubuntu-se var rätt kanal att joina för den frågeställningen?
<wefo> Ser dock inte hur det är relevant för frågan.
<wefo> Tja, einand tog ju upp det.
<huttan_> andol: ofta det pratas om ubuntu här :p
<andol> huttan_: Nej, men inte sällan närliggande snäppet mer datorrelaterade ämnen.
<huttan_> andol: agree
<wefo> Jag är gammal nog att inte fatta hur ungdomar kan knappa in saker i sina mobajjler så snabbt.
<wefo> Kräver fullstort tangentbord.
<QTjezy> vad är det för storlek på grafikkorts hdmi
<QTjezy> det är inte vanlig men inte mini som på telefoner
<huttan_> QTjezy: på mina grafikkort har det vanligt helt vanlig hdmi
<huttan_> QTjezy: har det varigt*
<QTjezy> skumt, denna är lite mellan vanlig och mobil
<QTjezy> men den hetar antagligen mini
<huttan_> QTjezy: kanske finns micro,mini,vanlig som med sim??
<huttan_> QTjezy: men det e en ren gissning =)
<QTjezy> tror det med
<huttan_> jag har mini hdmi på en telefon tror jag
<QTjezy> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/kablar-adaptrar/hdmi/mini-hdmi/mini-hdmi-adapter-p98239
<QTjezy> denna tror jag att jag behöver
<QTjezy> hade inte skadat med siffror istället för namn
<QTjezy> hdmi 1-2-3 typ
<huttan_> mm
<QTjezy> skickade iväg tjejen för att köpa lite leksaker men mediamarkt hade inte, men givetvis hade de men de missförstod nog bara.
<huttan_> brukar va rätt kompetenta människor som säljer elektronik på dom stora varuhusen
<huttan_> :p
<QTjezy> jo
<QTjezy> får beställa från gamla goda dustin
<QTjezy> utan överpriserna som råder i butikerna
<huttan_> aa dom e smidiga
<realubot> Nu är jag tillbaka. Någon som vill ställa en fråga?
<Anarieth> einand: tror det är bästa jämförelsen jag har sett :P
<realubot> wefo: Direkt brottsligt också av 40-åringar att ragga på fjortisar.
<realubot> Nu ska pappa ubot berätta för en vad en kvinna vill ha. En kvinna vill ha en i genomsnitt 9 år äldre man med hög social status, ordnad ekonomi (läs: fast anställning) och ett attraktivt utseende. Det sistnämnda kan kvinna göra visst avkall på med hänsyn till hur väl mannen uppfyller ekonomi- och social status-kravet.
<realubot> MEN likt jokern i kortleken så finns det tjejer som sticker ut. Dessa tjejer ingår i en grupp som brukar kallas "crazy babes". Dessa tjejer är lite av naturens trumfkort för att alla avkommer inte ska se ut som datornördar. Dessa tjejer kan ha helt andra krav. De kan t.ex. vilja ha en man som är en "tuffing".
<realubot> Vad är då en "tuffing" undrar ni. En tuffins kan beskrivas som en man som aldrig har hört talas om Linux. Och om han har hört talas om Linux så skiter han fullständigt i Linux.
<realubot> *tuffing
<ispookan> Villinte alla tjejer det?
<realubot> ispookan: Sad to say men 99,9 % av alla tjejer skiter i Linux.
<realubot> ispookan: När det kommer till Linux så är det bara en sak som räknas i deras värld och det är hur många barn den där "Linus" kan försörja och hur många Thailand-semestrar han är värd.
<realubot> Se på Stallman. Det närmsta sex han har kommit som GNU/Linux-profet är en CLI-version av Sex Games till C64.
<realubot> QTjezy: Varför kikar du inte på dx.com?
<realubot> De kanske har billiga sladdisar?
<realubot> Nu är Aftonbladet i gång igen och rapporterar om Zlatans uttalande om damfotboll. Det är bara i ett land som Sverige som ett sådant uttalade blir till en riksnyhet.
<realubot> QTjezy: Jag köpte lösgodis i dag.
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad gör du nuförtiden? Varför hör du aldrig av dig? Det var alldeles för längesen vi sågs.
<recharge> Det var de första ord hon sa när vi sprang på varann, ute på stan - tidigare idag.
<recharge> ;)
<recharge> jaha du realubot.. när ska de fixa itunes via wine då till iphone synkronisering?
 * recharge undrar
<larsemil> vad är det du vill synka?
<realubot> recharge: När du byter från iFån till Andråjd.
<recharge> aha..
<recharge> larsemil: musik, filer och annat.. rubbet vore fint
<larsemil> ah. musik och filmer går inte om du har itunes version över 4
<recharge> jag har sjuan
<recharge> oj..
<recharge> jag menar ingen itunes alls...
<recharge> däremot ios 7 på iphonen
<larsemil> jag har ingen koll egentligen läser bara här
<recharge> okej
<larsemil> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305854/how-to-sync-iphone-4s-ipod-ios6-1-3-on-13-04
<recharge> tack
<recharge> trist att det inte funkar
<recharge> :/
<recharge> varför funkar det inte via wine då..? borde ju funka?
<recharge> itunes menar jag.. via wine..
<larsemil> jadu
<larsemil> Installera osx i en virtuell burk då? Och så synkar du via den?
<recharge> har provat det och det funkade bra ända tills jag formaterade om hårddisken och skulle ha tag i iso filen igen med win xp på..
<larsemil> :D
<recharge> det var trixigt det där.. för det fanns inga uppdateringar till den att fixa
<recharge> något problem
<recharge> kommer inte ihåg nu riktigt
<recharge> jag hittade väl någon annan iso fil än den jag hade förut. Lurigt med virus och grejer det där med torrents tycker jag.. - även om jag inte ska oro mig för sådant i ubuntu så är det ju ändå en virutell maskin med win xp jag kör och borde ta hänsyn till virus på ett sätt iaf..
<recharge> kom ihåg att jag fick den där iso filen som funkade förut med service pack 2 av realubot, men sen när jag försökte på egen hand tog jag en utan servicepack eller så och började helt från början.. men blev som sagt något fel..
<recharge> detta var ett tag sedan
<recharge> det enklaste vore ju genom wine.. kör ju spotify genom wine och det funkar jättebra för det mesta
<wefo> Ööö...
<wefo> Alltså...
<wefo> Finns det ens svenska chatter längre där folk snackar svenska?
<wefo> Jag vill snacka svenska på fler ställen än #ubuntu-se.
<wefo> För ni vill bara prata om Ubuntu hela tiden.
<wefo> Och kanalen/servern måste tillåta Tor.
<wefo> Typ några generella programmeringskanaler.
<recharge> prova #sweden på efnet eller något wefo
<wefo> EFnet blockerar Tor för de hatar privatliv.
<recharge> jaså?
<wefo> Mm.
<recharge> Vem är Tor då?
<wefo> ...
<recharge> ahh.. tror
<wefo> Lökroutern.
 * recharge hajjar nada
<wefo> Proxy.
<larsemil> dalnet då?
<realubot> recharge: Måste du använda iTunes eller varför kör du med det?
<realubot> wefo: Man behöver inte bara prata Ubuntu här.
<realubot> wefo: Det går bra med annat datorsnack också. T.o.m. offtopic accepteras i viss utsträckning.
<recharge> nä.. måste och måste.. nix.. men vore bra.. har inte kört med itunes alls på typ 3 år sen jag köpte iphonen. Men i ju för sig skulle jag vilja ha över lite låtar från datorn till iphonen coh tycker det skulle vara allmänt bra om det funkade med itunes. De hör ju ihop liksom..
<recharge> Tänkte inte så mycket på itunes och ubuntu när jag köpte den..
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Du har köpt en telefon som är kompatibel med Apple-datorer.
<wefo> Litar ni verkligen på Ubuntu fortfarande efter Canonicals sjuka beteende?
<wefo> Med keylogger och reklamskit?
 * larsemil kör inte unity
<Markk> recharge: iTunes är ju ren skit.
<Markk> wefo: Vad för beteende?
<wefo> Markk: De håller ju på hela tiden och försöker suga ut pengar från sina pingviner.
<Markk> Okej
<sakjur> wefo: Canonical är inte hela Ubuntu :) Sure, delar kanske suger, men i slutändan kan man välja fritt :)
<David-A> nyss på tv, en repris från i förrfjol, repris igen imorgon o övermorgon
<wefo> Canonical är helt enkelt inte så "kanon" så att säga.
<wefo> ical = I call = kallar jag = så att säga.
<realubot> Lindsay Lohans dator stulen på flygplats i Shanghai.
<realubot> Nu vill hon ha tillbaka datorn eftersom den innehåller nakenbilder på henne.
 * realubot antecknar att man aldrig ska ha nakenbilder på sig själv på en okrypterad hårddisk i en bärbar dator.
<realubot> wefo: Jag gör inte det.
<realubot> wefo: Jag betraktar Unity-reklamen som spyware.
<realubot> Att operativsystemet skickar lokala sökningar vidare till en server är helfel.
<realubot> Och jag vet att de anonymiserar sökningarna e.t.c.
<realubot> Men det räcker inte. Det är helt åt skogen att söknigar på hårddisken skickas till Canonical.
<wefo> Ja, precis.
<wefo> Att det inte får folk att bli helt vansinniga är ofattbart.
<wefo> Men det var väntat. Canonical = stor organisation som ger bort sin produkt.
<wefo> Måste hitta på alla möjliga irriterane och onda sätt att få in stålar.
<wefo> Som t.ex. Mozilla som sålde sin själ till Google.
<realubot> wefo: Hur sålde Mozilla sin själ till Google?
<wefo> De får all sin inkomst därifrån.
<wefo> Och tvingade på mig sitt Google-skit.
<wefo> I så väl standardwebbläsaren som deras "MozDev"-sajt.
<wefo> När man försökte söka.
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-09
<sakjur> wefo: Canonical är typ verbet kanon
<sakjur> och Mozilla har knappast sålt sin själ för att de tar en andel från Google för att Google ska vara standardsökmotor
<David-A> sakjur: namnet Canonical kommer väl från ett latinskt ord som inte har med kanon att göra, utan mer betyder "standard" eller "höjt över andra" eller likn. jfr debatten om en litteratur-canon.
<peyam> Tjena
<huttan_> peyam: hej
<peyam> tjena
<huttan_> va görs?
<peyam> inte mkt
<peyam> ska nog börja plugga
<huttan_> peyam: plugga vad?
<peyam> systemteknik ' Operation research' Matte
<wefo> Börja plugga svenska istället.
<wefo> Det är du i skriande behov av.
<wefo> "mkt"
<peyam> aa jag borde faktiskt
<peyam> men det e inte akut
<huttan_> peyam: det låter advancerat
<peyam> huttan_, a det e d
<peyam> körde Elemtary os igår. den använder väldigt gammal kernel
<huttan_> ok
<huttan_> peyam: det är inte bra eller ?
<peyam> läser inte allt på min moderbord
<peyam> kort
<huttan_> peyam: ta ned en annan kernel då??
<peyam> jag borde det. men jag var för dum för o testa
<huttan_> konfiguera, kompilera, boota på den
<peyam> så jag tog bort det.
<peyam> xfce är mkt smidigare
<huttan_> om den disten använder apt så kan du bygga den som debfil o installera med dpkg
<huttan_> typ ubuntu style
<peyam> aaa
<peyam> men den var riktigt snabb
<peyam> snabbare än xfce
<peyam> lätt
<huttan_> ok
<peyam> :)
<peyam> eller nu typ
<huttan_> va?
<peyam> ska fixa d nu
<huttan_> kerneln?
<peyam> aa
<huttan_> KERNEL PANIC!
<peyam> borde ja köra med 3.8 +
<huttan_> peyam: det beror väl helt på din hårdvara o vad du vill uppnå med kerneln??
<peyam> sensors
<peyam> läser inte av alla temp
<huttan_> peyam: ok, då har du något o gå på
<peyam> ja. vad gör du sj?
<peyam> wefo, e du inte lite rasistisk? det e inte första gången du håller på så där?
<peyam> du kallade mig jävla blatte en gång om jag minns rätt
<wefo> Nä, men jag har god lust att göra det.
<peyam> huttan_, wefo har flera gånger förolämpat mig med rasistiska påhopp
<huttan_> peyam: jaha?
<huttan_> peyam: han får svara för sig själv, ser inte hur jag har med saken o göra
<peyam> nej bara säger så
<coobra> http://youtu.be/k3FDmqml6qI
<coobra> någon vaken eller
<huttan_> lite
<coobra> göru
<huttan_> sitter o tittar lite på juju o maas
<coobra> juju ?
<coobra> maas ?
<coobra> :D
<huttan_> ubuntus grejer för cloudhosting
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> beowolf å volvo !!!
<coobra> :D
<huttan_> hehe
<huttan_> blir sängen snart
<coobra> jag har ätit medicine men kan inte sova
<huttan_> vad för medicine?
<coobra> känner mig som en överkörd trottoar.. typ
<huttan_> låter inte skoj
<peyam> Salam
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> morning
<Barre> morrn
<Coffe> Läget med alla då ?
<coobra> helt åt helvete
 * andol är lite grinig, då hans mail- och xmpp-server varit nere i lite drygt åtta timmar nu.
<einand> min elektronik respekterar inte mig
<einand> andol: vad kör du för mjukvara på din xmpp
<andol> einand: Prosody, som jag är helnöjd med.
<bamsefar> andol: Trist
<andol> Hmm
<andol> Coffe: Precis de upplyftande svaren du hoppades på? :)
<Coffe> andol:  haha nja inte direkt :)
<larsemil> andol: prosody är bra!
<einand> andol: svårconfad?
<larsemil> inte jätte
<larsemil> mesta fungerar out of the box.
<larsemil> andol: varför nere?
<einand> Hum.. finns det någon vettig klient tro
<larsemil> bitlbee? kopete?
<larsemil> xabbber
<einand> bitlbee är förstås helt ok
<andol> larsemil: Felet ligger hos min VPS-leverantör, så vet inte riktigt.
<larsemil> inte tiila då.
<einand> jag köpte vps hos digitalocean.com grymt bra prestanda för priset (om någon vill köpa där, säg till mig först så ger jag en referelänk och tjänar $5 ;))
<larsemil> ogg hade också skapat där. så jag antar att de har lyckats med marknadsföringen. :)
<andol> larsemil: Bytemark/BigV
<larsemil> åtta timmar låter allvarligt.
<larsemil> är det bara du eller är det många?
<bamsefar> andol: Jag kör min vps hos glesys, funkar skitbra.
<andol> larsemil: Tilaa lämnade jag då de uppdaterade sin policy till att inte längre tillåta Tor-relays. Alltså inte enbart gällande exit-noder, utan även mellannoder.
<larsemil> ah.
<einand> någon som har förslag på en bra "Moln" tjänst som klarar av stora mängder data för extern backup
<andol> Hursom, nu är servern igång i alla fall.
<andol> einand: S3? :-)
<larsemil> owncloud?
<einand> andol: jo, funderat på det, ligger rätt bra till i pris också, men vill kolla vad för alternativ det finns
<larsemil> owncloud som frontend med s3 som backend!
<einand> njea, vill inte administrera det mer, utan bara pumpa upp data
<einand> helst skulle jag bara vilja köpa en disk i "molnet" och sedan dra rsync till den
<larsemil> s3 kan du ju "montera" lokalt och rsynca till
<larsemil> problemet med s3 tycker jag är att man inte har någon direkt överblick över kostnaderna i förväg.
<einand> amazon har ju den här andra tjänsten för backup
<einand> som inte kostar i uppladad trafik
<einand> utan bara per gb lagrat, och nedladdat
<andol> bamsefar: Tittade faktiskt på Glesys i helgen. Tyckte de hade för sig lite konstigtheter med default /etc/network/interfaces i Xen-miljön. När jag sedan frågade support angående de föreslog de att jag kanske skulle trivas bättre i VMWare-miljön. Fast det hade ju inget IPv6-stöd, så blev inget.
<bamsefar> andol: Ok, jag kör centos. :)
<andol> bamsefar: Vart väl heller inte överdrivet imponerad utav att default-imagen odokumenterat kom med en glesys-nyckel i /root/.ssh/authorized_keys, samt att imagen även innehöll en återanvänd /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecda*
<einand> just det, jag har ju två vpser hos amazon
<einand> i deras gratis tier
<einand> haft i typ 5 månader, totalt glömt bort dom
<bamsefar> andol: Oj, det låter ju inte så bra.
<andol> Dock ska Glesys ha pluspoäng på att support i alla fall svarade snabbt på en lördag.
<einand> hej ukh
<einand> Umeaboy: menar jag
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> einand: Du har PM.
<Coffe> Någon som känner till något bra sätta att göra ett macro ?  har ett domännamn jag skriver säkert 100ggr per dag som skulle vara skönt ha på ett kort kommando
<larsemil> man kan kopiera det och klistra in det. ;)
<einand> Coffe: vad är det du vill göra?
<Coffe> larsemil:  :)
<Coffe> einand:  ha en tangentkombo som då skriver ut det åt mig
<einand> xorg?
<einand> http://xmacro.sourceforge.net/
<Anarieth> Morgon
<Coffe> einand: drog in den .. fick den inte leka som jag ville .. men ska kolla vidare på det.
<lord4163> Varför finns det inga ställen där man kan få stöd med Ubuntu i Sverige, som alla andra länder har? Nederländerna/Belgien?
<einand> lord4163: förklara gärna
<einand> Anarieth: God eftermiddag
<lord4163> einand: Där finns det så kallade stödpunkter där man kan få hjälp med Ubuntu och få en kopia av Ubuntu om du vill.... Varför finns det inte såna i sverige? http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<einand> har för mig att det finns
<lord4163> Ser bara Har du frågor, behöver hjälp, eller vill diskutera något är du välkommen till forumet, chatten samt sändlistan.
<lord4163> Tänkte registrera mig som det men det verkar inte finnas :D
<Barre> Det är bara att starta en user group. Kolla om det inte finns någon LUG (Linux User Group) inärheten där du bor/jobbar.
<QTjezy> kan man få ubuntu skiva hemskickad?
<Anarieth> Man har kunnat iaf, har mängder med gamla skivor hemma
<QTjezy> jo, vet att det gick förr men numera verkar det inte så vanligt
<QTjezy> såg att de säljer på tradera men känns inte speciellt säkert
<QTjezy> kan ju vara modifierade till tusen, fullt av backdoors och internetpornz
<Anarieth> Märkte nu att jag har missat en del... ubuntu på smartphones
<sakjur> QTjezy: Nej, Canonical ger inte bort längre
<sakjur> och de verkar inte ens trycka upp dem längre :/
<QTjezy> det är väl mer eller mindre ett pekfinger åt alla som inte har internetz
<Barre> det kanske också är en ekonomisk kalkyl, jag kan tänka mig att de beställningsbara CD-skivorna kostade mer än de smakade för Canonical. just me guessing
<sakjur> QTjezy: Kanske. 3D-accelereringskravet är nog också det..
<QTjezy> Barre, aha, ekonomisk kalkyl.
<QTjezy> windows kalkylerar nog bättre med ekonomin.
<QTjezy> de borde satsa på stängd källkod och bättre stöd för hårdvara då.
<Barre> hee... vad menar du, att Canonical skall börja distrebuera windows? Det är knappast troligt
<QTjezy> windows lyckas ju med cd skivor till sina användare
<QTjezy> de kanske kan testa konceptet att ta betalt för något.
<Barre> meh... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavMtUWDBTM
<larsemil> Barre: TROLLOLOLOLOLOLO
<QTjezy> knappast ett liveframträdande det där
<QTjezy> skriker playback om hela grejen
<larsemil> Barre: nu kom grannkontoret över med massa krympslang! aldrig fel
<Barre> =)
<sybariten> jaaahaja
<huttan_> morron
<huttan_> här vare dött
<recharge> morron?.. - snart kväll ju..  :)
<huttan_> recharge: ja, det e sånt man får ta med random sovtider
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: laddad för en massa upptåg
<swecarp> japp Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  vad händer hos dig då
<Philip5> swecarp: just nu inte mycket
<Philip5> kanske lite handboll på tv
<swecarp> samma här blir till at glo på tv vid 8
<Philip5> vad ska du se då?
<swecarp> vet inte men det blir något frugan vill se
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> antikrundan kanske
<Philip5> eller arga snickaren ;)
<Philip5> kanske räcker med att titta på dig om dagarna om hon vill se en arg en?! ;P
<swecarp> snickare är jag inte
<Philip5> men kanske arg ibland?!
<coobra> neh
<coobra> :D
<coobra> görni då
<Philip5> härjar
<Philip5> tar tuffa beslut
<coobra> förjävligt
<coobra> skype men öppet
<Philip5> handboll eller big bang theory.... det är frågan
<swecarp> big bang regerar
<swecarp> Philip5:  sport är bara jobbigt
<QTjezy> har ni sett http://www.vice.com/vice-news/kim-dotcom-the-man-behind-mega
<Philip5> QTjezy: nytt nick igen?
<coobra> att ubuntu inte ha en minibrandvägg är skam
<sakjur> coobra: ufw?
<coobra> jo men hårdvara
<coobra> :D
<QTjezy> Philip5, jo, lite nytt är det
<sakjur> coobra: eh. tappade bort dig där. Menar du att Canonical skulle börja hålla på med hårdvara?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :p
<Philip5> QTjezy: och slutat i en vissa kanal?
<QTjezy> näää, du ska inte ta ut segern i förskott
<Philip5> QTjezy: kim från mega är väl lite som du?
<QTjezy> ja, vi är båda framgångsrika iaf
<QTjezy> rika är vi bara en av oss.
<Philip5> hårt, du är nog bara missförstådd
<QTjezy> antagligen
<Philip5> inte lika mycket pengar i smågodis som i fildelning
<QTjezy> hade man pratat om fildelning på 60 talet hade det nog uppfattats som något helt annat
<QTjezy> och om man dessutom pratat om hur polisen jagar fildelare, ja..
<QTjezy> Philip5, http://junkcheese.tumblr.com/
<QTjezy> va tycker du om nya designen på varorna?
<QTjezy> jag har tagit 2d texturer och gjort 3d av dem
<QTjezy> Philip5, det har kommit en fil som heter capten philips
<Philip5> Captain Phillips
<Philip5> nästan om mig
<QTjezy> aha, trodde det var om dig
<QTjezy> här sitter man och nästan laddar ner filmen i tro om att du ska manifesteras i den.
<Philip5> jo jag och tom hanks är ju så lika
<QTjezy> allt är relativt och har man inget att relatera till är det inte lätt
<realubot> Det finns nog mycket pengar i smågodis.
<realubot> QTjezy: Den stora frågan är hur du ska gå från producent till konsument.
<realubot> QTjezy: Det finns webshop-moduler till Drupal. Du behöver inte bygga sidan själv.
<QTjezy> realubot, wordpress
<QTjezy> nu blir det lite relax med soffan.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Världens första robotar" Kunskapskanalen 23:00-00:00. de kanske var smartare för flera hundra år sen än vi är nu (repris från ons, repris fre & lör)
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-10
<huttan_> här vare inte mycket liv
<andol> huttan_: morgon
<huttan_> andol: morron
<andol> huttan_: I vilken tidzon i vi idag då? :)
<huttan_> andol: hmm vette fan. börjar närmare L.A
<huttan_> shit va trött jag e, kan inte ens skriva
<andol> Sova? :)
<huttan_> andol: mm, om en stund
<christoffer> andol, har du något koll på om "matchade minneskort" är försäljningsknep eller inte? ...
<christoffer> tänkte uppgradera minnet i min burk och finns knappt 4x4GB paket ...så tänkte gå ner till NetOnNet och köpa 4 st separata av samma minne
<andol> christoffer: Inte såpass koll att jag känner mig bekväm med att säga något om det.
<christoffer> andol, ok
<christoffer> fipplar ju så sällan med hårdvara så blir alltid lika osäker när jag kommer tillbaka till det
 * andol sneglar lite i HeMans riktning...
<larsemil> menar de inte att matchade är att de är samma klockfrekvens bara?
<christoffer> larsemil, jo exakt samma minne 4st
<christoffer> http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/komponenter/internminne/ddr3/crucial-4gbddr3/179815.7060/#tabs
<christoffer> fyra sådana köper direkt
<christoffer> förhoppningsvis samma serie också
<larsemil> varför bara 4gb? gammalt moderkort? :)
<christoffer> jupp gammalt moderkort
<christoffer> max 4GB ...max 16GB totalt
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> jag har iof också bara 16.
<larsemil> fast stöd för mer tror jag
<christoffer> uppgradering från 4GB till 16GB ger mig en fullt funktionsduglig utvecklingsburk ytterligare 1 - 2 år
<christoffer> innan jag måste köpa helt nytt då
<larsemil> absolut. kör du ssd? för det ger VÄLDIG boost
<christoffer> kör i5 quad ...och enbart SSD sedan 2008 ;)
<christoffer> så 4GB i minne känns som flaskhalsen just nu när jag kör mer och mer virtualisering av utvecklingsmiljöer
<christoffer> larsemil, jaha nu förstår jag din fråga ovanför ...jo, det jag är osäker på ...är det bara matchade i frekvens eller är de faktiskt testade och garanteras att fungera tillsammans?
<larsemil> minnen funkar ju alltid tillsammans IMO.
<larsemil> :)
<christoffer> hehe det låter bra
<larsemil> men om du köper fyra likadana så garanterat.
<larsemil> man kan ha olika klockfrekvens också, men den kommer då bara använda den långsammare.
<larsemil> det lärde ogg mig igår
<larsemil> :)
<christoffer> hehe
<christoffer> jo det har jag lärt mig sedan tidigare
<christoffer> oGG, du verkar ha koll på minnen har jag hört...är "matchade minnen" bara en försäljningsstämpel som visar att minnen har samma frekvens och övriga specifikationer eller är de testade på något speciellt sätt?
<oGG> christoffer: det är nog med 97% säkerhet bara en marknadsföringsploj. kollar man artikelnr på minnen man köpt i "paket" så brukar de vara samma som för ett enkelt minne förutom en bokstav på slutet där som anger att de sålts som ett "kit". minneschip osv är lika. men ja kan ha fel.
<christoffer> oGG, ok, då är vi av samma uppfattning men på saker som man köper så sällan blir man ju lite tveksam om.
<christoffer> aja, en timme till NetOnNet öppnar. Har de 4 minnen inne så återkommer jag med testresultat ;)
<oGG> christoffer: gör så =)
<Barre> matchade minnen har exakt likadan design (lika många chip per sida, lika många rader och kolumner och lika mycket ram) och samma hastighet. thats is
<christoffer> Barre, tackar
<christoffer> ska avsluta en rapport sedan blir det en cykeltur till NetOnNet
<christoffer> för mer minne
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<peyam> Salam
<UkuleleSolen> Titta, nån som är vaken
<peyam> alltid
<UkuleleSolen> Jag installerade en repeater till nätverket hemma och möts nu av "Failed to retrieve share list from server: Filen eller katalogen finns inte" när jag försöker ansluta till hemmanätverket. Nån som har en teori om vad som gått fel?
<peyam> katalogen finns inte
<peyam> men nej jag vet inte ens vf man har nätverk hemma
<peyam> om du berätta lite gran så kanske jag blir intresserad
<UkuleleSolen> rt katalogerna finns. De har ju inte försvunnit bara för att jag plötsligt använder en repeater :)
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har nån bra länk till någon guide för att sätta upp "den ultimata" ubuntuservern för webbutveckling?
<andol> fr33r1d3: Ähh, beror väl rätt ordentligt på vilken sorts webb du ska utveckla? :) Ju lite skillnad på vad du vill ha ifall du bygger vanlig Rails eller ifall du bygger Django eller klassisk PHP.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag använder nätverk främst för att kunna dela filer mellan mina datorer på ett vettigt sätt. Har inte alla video-filer på min htpc, men kan spela upp dom i o med att de ligger på en annan dator i nätverket
<fr33r1d3> Själv kör jag PHP, HTML5 och javascript. Tänkte mest om ni känner till nån generell guide där ute.
<peyam> UkuleleSolen, har du då massor med kablar eller hur funkar det?
<UkuleleSolen> Fram till nu har jag inte använt mycket mer än en trådlös router.
<UkuleleSolen> Men nu, som sagt, kopplade jag in en repeater för att höja kapaciteten. O plötsligt funkar nätverket bara delvis.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag är uppkopplad till IRC men webbläsaren o mailen funkar inte
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen: går det bra att pinga?
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: går det bra att pinga?
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: rent spontant låter det som den slänger stora paket
<UkuleleSolen1> HeMan: Nu provade jag att byta ut nätvekskabeln mellan datorn o repeatern mot att köra trådlöst däremellan. Nu funkar det
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: skumt
<UkuleleSolen1> Beror det på att nätverkskabeln är trasig mån tro?
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: "Det fungerar men vi vet inte varför"...
<UkuleleSolen1> :)
<UkuleleSolen1> Nästa problem är att repeatern (som egentligen är en vanlig trådlös router) och routern nås via samma ip-nummer, så jag når bara en av dom :)
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: det är antagligen anledninge till ditt förra problem med
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: att ha två saker med samma ip är ett säkert recept för konstiga problem
<UkuleleSolen1> Borde jag kunna ändra ip-adressen på et router?
<HeMan> jo
<einand> ja
<HeMan> einand: jag vann budgivningen på attiny85'orna
<HeMan> einand: så nu måste jag betala $15 i frakt för $0.99 prylar...
<UkuleleSolen1> Var i inställningarna ska jag börja leta? Nån som har ide om något ledord? :)
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: "ip address"?
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: det är olika på olika routrar
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen1: jag är svag för att köra OpenWRT på mina routrar och där kan man logga med ssh och ändra i /etc/config/network
<UkuleleSolen1> Aha. Jag ska börja med att försöka byta ip-nummer på den ena av dom, så kanske problemet löser sig
<sakjur> HeMan: Grattis! ^_^
<HeMan> sakjur: tack!
<HeMan> sakjur: till vad?
<sakjur> HeMan: dina Attiny85or :)
<HeMan> sakjur: mmm
<HeMan> sakjur: surt med så dyr frakt
<sakjur> yes :)
<UkuleleSolen> Genom att ändra ip-adress på repeatern och starta om funkar allt som tidigare :D
<UkuleleSolen> och plötsligt har jag ökat hastigheten på nätverket betyyydligt :)
<HeMan> UkuleleSolen: yeah!
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, tusen tack för hjälpen!
<UkuleleSolen> Då fortsätter jag med ett par funderingar jag har; Det verkar som att jag har ett par mappar i mitt system som jag inte har ägar-rätt till. Verkar som att Chromium störs av det bland annat. Hur finner jag dessa mappar och tar tillbaka ägarrätten på dom?
<einand> Gmail update: Reach more people you know
<einand> Ever wanted to email someone you know, but haven't yet exchanged email addresses? Starting this week, when you're composing a new email, Gmail will suggest your Google+ connections as recipients, even if you haven't exchanged email addresses yet.
<sakjur> einand: Creepy
<Philip5> Barre: hur leker kde-livet då?
<HeMan> Philip5: för mig slutade kde-livet innan det börjat...
<Philip5> HeMan: jo men du är ju inte som oss andra ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: jag försökte få igång https://gist.github.com/emiller/6488449 men det ville inte så jag avinstallerade kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop och allt som har med ibus att göra
<HeMan> Philip5: dock blev det inte bättre
<Philip5> ajdå
<ePax> *gäsp*
 * einand håller för ePax mun
<yarre> Nån som har koll på om de finns nån bra ersättare till Prism ?
<yarre> har problem med Chromes göra Desktop app grej
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> finns det allternativ till skype ?
<einand> coobra: viber
<einand> ovioo
<coobra> hmms
<ePax> :D
<Barre> Philip5: det knallar framåt, har inte haft så mycket tid att utforska kde, har mest lekt med olika applikationer men jajg har inget direkt dåligt att säga om det än ;P
<christoffer> andol, det gick hur smidigt som helst...fast blev en annan uppsättning minnen än vad jag länkade till tidigare.
<christoffer> nu kör jag 16GB och blev inte bara mer minne...jag aktiverade XMP så gick minnena upp i 1600MHz och CPU från 3,3GHz till 4.0GHz av sig själv
<christoffer> tillräcklig förbättring för att märka skillnad vid uppstart
<andol> Nice!
<einand> vad är XMP?
<Philip5> einand: Extreme Memory Profile
<Philip5> egentligen fördefinerad profil för att funka bäst med minnet
<einand> förstår inte hur cpu:n kan klocka upp sig då
<einand> är det turbo-mode du tänker på då?
<Philip5> borde inte påverka cpu bussen förutom att den kanske klarar att köra någon lägre cpu-buss i högre multippel eller nått
<einand> tycker inte jag heller
<christoffer> Philip5, einand ...när minnet gick snabbare så vaknade MSI:s "OCGenie automatic overcklock" till liv och insåg att det nu gick att överklocka
<christoffer> har försökt tidigare med mina gamla minnen men den "automatiska" funktionen gjorde systemet långsammare
<christoffer> nu fungerade det felfritt från start
<christoffer> så det var inte enbart nya minnena som gjorde att CPUn gick snabbare
<christoffer> Det gick ifrån 133x25 till 160x25
<sakjur> andol: Visst är det så att Ubuntu Server använder sig av samma kernel som Ubuntu std numera?
<andol> sakjur: Jupp
<andol> $ apt-cache show linux-image-server | grep -E "Depends:"
<andol> Depends: linux-image-generic (= 3.13.0.1.3)
<sakjur> andol: Hade starkt för mig det, men ville bekräfta. Försöker få igång en ny laptop - behöver tillgång till vissa Ubuntu-specifika features (paket osv.) utan hassle men vill testa att köra ett minimalt system med Awesome
<Barre> mina 3.3V regulatorer levererades tidigare i veckan, nu när jag skall använda dem så är de borta :'(    larsemil, HeMan ni råkar inte ha en som jag kan köpa nästa vecka?
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Barre> tjo Screedo
<larsemil> Barre: TYVÄRR
<larsemil> oj
<Barre> skrik inte ;)
<larsemil> flåt
<Barre> okejdå
<Barre> jag håller på att stycka lite gammal elektronik på jakt efter en regulator, jag måste ju hitta en som INTE är en pytteliten SMD
<larsemil> jag vet inte ens vad en regulator är
<larsemil> men jag kan tänka mig.
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> arduinon har väl en inbyggd 5.5V regulator?
<Barre> larsemil: en komponent som ger en stabil spänning ut oavsätt vilken spänning som petas in i den. Så, du har en oreglerad transformator (en sådan som du köpte och HeMan hade en påse full av) som ger exempelvis 9V. Då har du en regulator kopplad till den som ger en stabil 5V, exempelvis en LM7805. Jag vill alltså ha en sådan som ger en stabil 3.3V, och jag hade ett gäng LM3940 som jag förlagt :(
<Barre> det sitter några regulatorer på arduino uno korten, kan kolla vad de heter
<Barre> nej det kan jag inte för jag har inget förstoringsglas :/
<larsemil> spelar ingen roll vad de heter. :)
<larsemil> jag köpte sån två klor och ett förstoringsglas på kjell. mycket bra
<Barre> det tar emot att jag måste skaffa nått sånt :)
<Barre> nu blir det "extrem teardown", skall öppna en låda med en hammare :)
<David-A> nyss på tv, en repris från i förrfjol o igår, repris igen imorgon
<einand> Ever wanted to email someone you know, but haven't yet exchanged email addresses? Starting this week, when you're composing a new email, Gmail will suggest your Google+ connections as recipients, even if you haven't exchanged email addresses yet.
<David-A> uptime-tävling någon?
<Barre> ok... jag har varit uppe sen 06:45
<Barre> ;P
 * andol vaknade ungefär för en halvtimma sidan
<David-A> och jag vakna för ca 10 tim sen, men det var inte det jag menade
<andol> David-A: Fast hög uptime på datorer betyder ju bara att man är dåliga rutiner för att installera uppdaterade kärnor och/eller har dålig redudans på sin servermiljö.
<andol> Liksom inget man vill skryta med? :)
<David-A> okej. vem-som-använder-mest-swap-tävling då?
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-11
<QTjezy> man tävlar i senaste drivisar, kernels och sånt.
<QTjezy> individuella tävlingar i hårdvara.
<QTjezy> betagrejer som inte ens är beta online
<QTjezy> saker man fått via diskett via insiderkällor på linux office of official beta releases.
<QTjezy> LED lampor, mest power i cpu och gpu är ju också saker som pimpar
<David-A> man kan väl tävla om minst power i cpu:n och gpu:n?
<wefo> Varför är det omöjligt att tjäna pengar?
<huttan_> wefo: det är det inte ??
<wefo> huttan_: Jo.
<wefo> Helt. Jävla. Omöjligt.
<Screedo> God morgon
<huttan_> Screedo: morron
<Screedo> huttan_: läget?
<huttan_> Screedo: fint, börjar känna mig lite småtrött
<larsemil> larsemil@arwen:~$ [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo *Click*
<larsemil> *Click*
<larsemil> rysk roulette
<peyam> hej
<peyam> vet ngn en jävligt snygg theme till xfce?
<peyam> asså mind blowing
<larsemil> http://hawkradius.wordpress.com/tag/xfce/ det här var ganska snyggt farbror peyam
<larsemil> am peyam
<peyam> larsemil, nääää inte exakt va jag ville ha
<peyam> jag har redan en docky och vill ändra min fönster tema, där minimize o close o sånt finns
<huttan_> hej farbror peyam
<peyam> huttan_, hej hej
<peyam> jag lyckats vända tbx på dygnet , yeeeeeeeeeey
<peyam> http://dolsilwa.deviantart.com/art/elementary-Lion-1-1-210121746
<peyam> den här ser bra ut. men jag vill bara ha fönsterteman
<larsemil> malesh am peyam. Kan inte hjälpa då.
<peyam> vad e det för språk
<larsemil> arabiska!
<larsemil> fast det kanske var kurdiska du pratadE?
<larsemil> isåfall ber jag om ursäkt
<peyam> yes och Persiska
<peyam> fast Svenskar älskar kurder
<larsemil> ah. khobi då. :)
<peyam> khobam mersi. shoma khobi?
<larsemil> merci!
<peyam> Du borde skaffa dej en persisk brud
<larsemil> och det är den persiska jag behärskar. :D
<peyam> kmr inte ångra dej
<larsemil> jag har en norsk. det är fina grejer
<peyam> skaffa en till. du äter god mat, hon hämta persisk matta, du äter safran o oftas har de rika föräldrar i Iran.. yeeey baby
<peyam> själv söker jag en persisk
<peyam> hahaha
<larsemil> persiska kvinnor brukar vara väldigt väldigt vackra.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men jag bryr mig mer om maten
<peyam> jag har tenta på måndag o har ej pluggat ngt
<huttan_> peyam: vad för tenta??
<peyam> systemteknik (Operation research ) på engelska
<peyam> jag gjorde en IQ test på engelska igår. jag fick 28.    60 är extrem låg och jag fick 28 haha
<huttan_> peyam: är det om kerneln ??
<peyam> kernel? nej det har inte ngt med IT o göra. det är matematisk nätverk analys och sannolikhetslära
<huttan_> peyam: ah ok
<peyam> hej
<peyam> farbror Peyam här igen
<peyam> asså hur kan man göra sin terminal snyggare?
<peyam> som i Elementary OS
<peyam> eller som den där franska varianten of Xubuntu?
<realubot> Parkour är en nästintill optimal träningsform.
<whuffor> realubot Yup. En öl, en påse chips och jag kan titta på dårarna som gör det hela dagen.
<realubot> whuffor: De tränar kondition, styrka och smidighet på en och samma gång.
<realubot> Någon som har erfarenhet av ditaa? Det verkar häftigt.
<madbear_> realubot: ditaa?
<madbear_> realubot: hej!
<realubot> madbear_: Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> madbear_: ditaa är ett CLI-program (tror jag?) för att skapa diagram av ascii.
<madbear_> oki
<realubot> madbear_: http://s0.cyberciti.org/uploads/cms/2013/12/ditta.png
<madbear_> nä
<realubot> Vad då nä?
<madbear_> oj, nej inget
<madbear_> :D
<madbear_> koolt
<realubot> madbear_: Jag har precis installerat det och ska testa.
<realubot> madbear_: Kan vara andvändbart. Jag gillar CLI-program.
<madbear_> brukar vara bäst
<madbear_> realubot: annars då, har vi nån offtopickanal kvar?
<realubot> madbear_: http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/#usage
<realubot> madbear_: Nej. offtopic-kanalen är ett minne blott.
<realubot> madbear_: Man får prata offtopic här eller inte, typ.
<realubot> Ja. Ditaa var inte så dumt. Det kan nog komma till användning någon gång.
<realubot> Det och gnuplot.
<peyam> hej Grabbar
<peyam> min ubuntu style har inte samma färg som backgrunden på max,min,close knapparna
<peyam> var kan ja ladda ner style och inte theme
<QTjezy> vad säger ni om att ha en ubuntu-se-bingolottosöndag?
<QTmaxjezy> snuggles var ett bra nickname som redan var upptaget
<QTmaxjezy> ingen som spelar bingolotto?
<peyam> http://s27.postimg.org/suqeww89v/Peyaam.png
<peyam> va tks?
<peyam> back
<peyam> HeMan, va tkte du?
<peyam> http://s27.postimg.org/suqeww89v/Peyaam.png
<huttan_> morron
<pipster> Goder Afton
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-12
<Screedo> god morgon
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> vet ngn hur jag kan göra "peyam@peyam:" i terminal till " Peyam says: "
<senate> sätter du väl i .bachrc
<senate> om du nu kör bash skal
<peyam> bashrc
<peyam> men vad ändrar jag på ?
<senate> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/bash-shell-ps1-10-examples-to-make-your-linux-prompt-like-angelina-jolie/
<senate> PS1= är det man ändrar i .bashrc
<senate> PS1="\u says:"
<senate> borde de bli
<peyam> tack så mkt
<peyam> ska testa
<senate> youre welcome (:
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/012/9/f/devianart_by_peyam30-d71v83g.png
<peyam> va tkr ni?
<senate> tjusigt
<senate> du fick till promten såg jag
<peyam> ja den fixade ja
<peyam> det e så dött
<realubot> peyam: Börja idla i kanalen när du inte är aktiv.
<realubot> peyam: Du ställer frågor och sedan lämnar du kanalen innan man hinner svara.
<peyam> folk svarar så sent
<realubot> peyam: Har du utegångsförbud på Internet efter en viss tid eller?
<peyam> menar du om ngn stänger av min internet?
<realubot> peyam: Varför är du inte inloggad hela tiden?
<peyam> blir för många fönster
<realubot> peyam: Äsch.
<realubot> Kör IRC på en egen skrivbordsyta då?
<realubot> peyam: Så är det inte i vägen för dig.
<realubot> peyam: Du gör så klart som du vill men jag har sett dig ställa frågor och när jag ska svara så har du redan loggat ut.
<peyam> a jag kanske borde ha flera skrivbord
<peyam> realubot, har du sett mitt nya skrivbord?
<peyam> suspend igen
<peyam> fläkten dödar mig
<huttan> morron
<huttan> här vare dött som i graven
<whuffor> Visst är det skönt?
<huttan> whuffor: njae
<huttan> whuffor: ganska najs o chatta lite till morronkaffet =)
<whuffor> Morronkaffe? :) Klockan är eftermiddag faktiskt
<huttan> förmiddag kanske hehe
<whuffor> ok. Beror på var i världen man är förstås
<huttan> whuffor: idag är det typ Las Vegas
<whuffor> Ah... 9 timmar efter Svedala då
<whuffor> Då är det tidigt där
<huttan> aa
<huttan> trode dom va 8
<huttan> efter
<huttan> kanske hade fel
<whuffor> Kanske det är. Trodde det är pacific time där, men det kanske är mountain
<huttan> inte säker faktiskt
<huttan> mm, 9h efter
<whuffor> ok
<huttan> nån här som lekt mycket med juju ?
 * whuffor skakar på huvudet nekande
<huttan> nån ubuntu grej för att snabbt o smidigt sätta upp o länka olika services etc.
<huttan> verkade ganska najs
<whuffor> ah
<whuffor> Jag har ingen ubuntu-burk just nu. Måste försöka hitta en plats för mitt case.
<huttan> jag har bara ubuntu servrar, alla desktop kör osx
<whuffor> Jag har en Core i3 burk, men har inte bestämt var den ska vara.
<whuffor> Jag har en Win 8.1 desktop, och en MBPr laptop
<huttan> whuffor: sätt den i garderoben o kör x forward,bnc,http,ssh etc.
<peyam> ni borde istället kola in den hät http://s17.postimg.org/tpcdix0dr/devianart.png
<whuffor> Mmm. Måste rensa en garderob först
<huttan> peyam: vad ska jag kolla på?
<whuffor> Tror jag såg den där desktopbilden för några timmar sedan
<huttan> tror jag såg den igår
<whuffor> Har du varit på CES huttan?
<huttan> whuffor: nope, vad är det ??
<whuffor> Consumer Electronics Show. Den gick av stapeln tidigare denna vecka i Las Vegas
<huttan> whuffor: ahh
<whuffor> Prylmässa i gigantfformat
<huttan> whuffor: för o klargöra .. jag bor itne i Las vegas :p
<whuffor> ok
<huttan> whuffor: jag bara refererade dit för jag kände att jag vart där idag tidsmässigt
<huttan> hehe
<whuffor> Ah ok
<whuffor> Technörd som man är så följer man teknologireportrar på twitter och dom har tweetat hela veckan om CES.
<whuffor> Allt från oled TV till endörrsbilar och iphonefodral
<huttan> whuffor: någon ny cool nyhet??
<huttan> shit
<huttan> endörrsbil
<whuffor> Nej, tyckte inte jag hörde om något spektakulärt. Mycket "wearables" var det. Diverse prylar att ha på handleden.
<huttan> ok
<whuffor> Jupp. Som en modern Messerschmidtbil
<huttan> är sjukt dålig på bilar, får googla sec :p
<huttan> ahh
<huttan> shit va hård!
<whuffor> Här är bilen ifråga: http://www.eliomotors.com
<huttan> lite annorlunda
<huttan> men rätt coola
<whuffor> Tja. FÃ¥r lov att vara billig om jag ska va intresserad av en 3-hjuling.
<huttan> ja
<peyam> huttan, http://s17.postimg.org/tpcdix0dr/devianart.png den här
<huttan> peyam: ja?
<huttan> peyam: vad är det som är speciellt i den?
<peyam> huttan, snyggt?
<huttan> peyam: ser helt ok ut
<larsemil> peyam: jag gillar allt utom ikontemat. :)
<huttan> peyam: men det är ju inget OS X :p
<peyam> jag skalade om elementary iconerna (min,max,close)
<peyam> men ikonteman är ganska populärt. från Faeza på deviantArt
<peyam> eller vet ni några andra "metall liknande ikoner"?
<huttan> hmm, det funka nog
<peyam> men den va nice va?
<peyam> jag redigerade greybird också
<peyam> jag börjar bli proffs på matlab o Java
<peyam> undrar vad jag ska så mkt kunskap till när ingen anställer en invanrare
<huttan> peyam: hahaha
<huttan> peyam: aa du e ett riktigt it proffs =)
<peyam> nej inte it
<peyam> kan typ inget om nätverk men proggrammering kan jag nog mkt bra
<huttan> kodar du Java?
<peyam> Java, c++, Matlab
<peyam> till olika syften
<peyam> och C# fast använder qt nu istället för långa koder i C#
<huttan> peyam: det va oväntat, najs
<peyam> jag vet. jag framstår som ett pucko här
<peyam> hahaha..
<huttan> C# är faktiskt ganska trevligt till viss webb utveckling
<huttan> finns så många najs cms till c#
<peyam> sista aplikationen jag skrev i C# var två-tre år sedan. ångrade at jag inte gjorde det i qt
<peyam> C++ var väldigt svårt o förstå minns jag df bytte jag till vb.net sen C# sen var allt helt plötsligt enklare att förstå och MATLAB är nog den lättaste språket ever
<huttan> peyam: kommer själv från C, så c++ o c# är fina hjälpmedel
<huttan> hehe
<peyam> precis
<peyam> skulle vara helt omöjligt att lära sig OOP i C++ om man inte hade gjort det i ett enklare språk
<huttan> tycker objektiva språk är enklare generellt
<peyam> va händer grabbarna från söder+
<peyam> ?
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMIy_PNlAcE
<realubot> Bill Gates värlens mest beundrade man.
<realubot> I min värld äter Stallman Gates till frukost samtidigt som Stallman äter av sin fot.
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Eller något.
<Guest69695> hej nån som kan säga hur jag installer ett ljudkort får bara någon dummie :)  ac97 finns på moderkortet men installerades inte när jag installerade ubuntu
<peyam> Guest69695, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<Guest69695> ska jag skriva det där uppe i fältet som kmmer fram när jag trycker på knappen till vänster
<peyam> nej skriv i terminalen
<Guest69695> ok  ska testa senare
<Guest69695> hitta något tror jag http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html om ljudkort :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-05
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> god fortsättning
<larsemil> Barre: detsamma!
<screedo> goddag
<screedo> god fortsättning på er alla
<alekpdwrts> Tja, är det bara jag som tycker att browsern ofta krashar i ubuntu eller? typ när sidor som innehåller flash...
<molgrum> alekpdwrts, chromium eller? den låser sig för mig hela tiden
<molgrum> blurkis, helt rätt det hjälpte att byta disk. men jag undrar varför? har liksom en 1TB disk nu som jag inte kan använda
<molgrum> inte många på google som skriver om read error :(
<K350> Kan någon rekommendera en affär i Stockholm där jag kan köpa ne hård disk? Utöver el-gigantenoch siba?
<Linda^> webhallen?
<Linda^> inet?
<Linda^> vet inte om kjelle säljer hårddiskar
<Linda^> ping K350
<K350> Linda^: en butik som heter webhallen? Var ligger den?
<K350> Linda^: Hm, jag är inte bekant med kjelle heller...behövr köpa en hård disk till vår NAS idag....
<Linda^> K350: Bland annat på sveavägen
<Linda^> K350: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/lagring
<Linda^> fanns på kjell&co också
<K350> Linda^: aaah, det låter bekant...är det på samma sida Sveavägen som.hm..konserthuset...fast lite längre upp?
<Linda^> K350: kjell ligger precis där ja.
<Linda^> på kungsgatan, om du går ut på gatan, flyttar dig från "torget" där alla säljer frukt och grönsaker och annat
<Linda^> så "runt hörnet" på konserthuset
<K350> Menar du kvarteret mellan hm..sergelstorg och kungsgatan?
<Linda^> Alltså, om du har bion bakom dig.. STORT TORG framför. Gå framåt. Sen höger.
<Linda^> på samma gata (men mitt emot) kungshallen, den där foodcourten
<K350> hm....tror jag förstår...tror jag...
<Linda^> gatan som leder till stureplan helt enkelt :P
<K350> Aaah...okej...kungsgatan vid konserthuset snett mittemot kungshallen...?
<Linda^> That's what I said! :P
<K350> Yay ! :-)
<Linda^> Och är du inte nöjd med vad kjelle har, så tar du sveavägen, som är vid den stora korsningen där..
<Linda^> där ligger webhallen.
<Linda^> inet ligger också på sveavägen, fast andra sidan korsningen. Väldigt nära korsningen.
<K350> ah..så med kjelle i ryggen så tar jag vänster på sveavägen ..utna att gå över gatan...yes?
<Linda^> nah, alltså, om du står med nosen framför kjelle, så går ju vägen till höger och vänster om dig. Gå vänster. STOR MEGA KORSNING. TA vänster igen för att gå ner till webhallen. Höger om du vill till Inet
<K350> Nja jag menade webhallen
<K350> Oj, hustrun säger att vi tydligne har Kjelles här där vi bor...hade jag ingen aning om....
<K350> Linda^: om du med kjelles menar "kjell & co"?
<Linda^> K350: japp!
<Linda^> kolla in min awesome paintkarta! :D https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzqdqq303jawa33/lol.png?dl=0
<K350> aaah...då ska vi se......
<Linda^> Tycker den är aslätt att fatta :)
<Linda^> om du struntar i skalor och sånt :P
<Linda^> Men ja, kjell & co finns lite överallt. Var bor du?
<K350> hm..jo det får  man hoppas :-)
<Linda^> Det här påminner mig. Jag måste till kjell och lämna in en hdmi-kabel jag köpt i onödan :D
<K350> skanstull bor jag...det fanns tydligne en kjelles  på ringen...har jag aldrig tänkt på
<Linda^> K350: Japp, det gör det! Man kommer åt den från utsidan.
<K350> Då ska vi kolla in det här webhallen då...
<K350> Linda^: ...ja...jag köper inte hård diskar så där till vardags så jag har ås dålig koll
<K350> Det ska tydligen vara en snabb SATA II 3.5" till en NAS...och jag som inte kan ett smack om hårda diskar
<Linda^> K350: Varför har du fått uppgiften att köpa då?
<Linda^> Känns som någon som har bättre koll bör ge sig ut på jakt efter hårddisk :o
<Linda^> Eftersom du skrev "vi" förut, så tänker jag att det är minst en person till i gänget.
<K350> Linda^: Jag är kille och ska tydligne i och med det vara någonslags teknisk expert och ska allts "kunna" sånt här..tydligen..så uppgiften är överlämnad åt mig...:-p
<Linda^> Är det här för hemmet alltså? Hur vet du vilken NAS du ska ha osv?
<Linda^> Den som sa "du ska ha ditten och datten" tycker jag kan följa med dig så du inte köper fel :P
<K350> Ja, det är för hemmet. Det står på den NAS vi köpt att det ska vara SATA II ..3.5"
<Linda^> haha okej
<K350> kjelles har tydligne en Western DIgital 2TB för 1.199 kronor..är det dyrt eller billigt?
<Linda^> Kolla inte på mig haha
<Linda^> jag kan inte heller något om hårddiskar
<propus> Hallå alla!
<K350> Linda^: aah..vad är ditt expertområde...utöver vägbeskrivningar då? :-)
<K350> propus: är en Western IDigital SATA II ..3.5" 2 TB för 1.199 kronor dyrt eller billigt?
<Linda^> K350: Tror inte jag har något expertområde :o
<propus> K350: vilken modell?. green, blur, black?
<K350> propus: RED ..tydligen. Ska vara "optimerad" för NAS...har jag förstått det som
<propus> K350: joo det är rätt okej pris.. kör själv med wd red diskar i min fil server och är nöjd.
<K350> propus: Det låter betryggande. Jag ser att för 200 kr extra (1.399) så får jag 3TB ..samma disk. Det ska alltså vara en snabb disk det här?
<propus> 5400 rpm.
<propus> men dom pallar mycket belastning.. kör vm:ar, torrent, delar media filer över nätverket och änså länge kan jag inte klaga på att det går segt.
<K350> propus: sakta i backarna...räcker det med att säga att det hrä är en utmärkt disk för en NAS...?
<propus> Yes.
<K350> Raka besked...toppen ! :-)
<K350> Linda^: propus Tusen tack för hjälpen! :-)
<Linda^> K350: Går du vilse blir jag jävligt besviken! Min karta är typ.. magiskt enkel att fatta!
 * Linda^ ska också in till webhallen
<K350> Linda^: vänt ahär nu. Jag kollade på kjelles. Det var dom som hade den hrä disken...men det var så sant. Jag har inte kollat om det finns något billigare/bättre på webhallen...
<K350> Linda^: Förresten vad ska du kika på där?
<Linda^> K350: Jag ska lämna tillbaka en hdmi-kabel som jag köpt, som jag inte behöver (upptäckte att jag hade plex) :D Köpte den för att koppla till tvn, så jag kan glo på serier och filmer via datorn på tvn :P
<Linda^> Men behövs ju inte om jag har plex!
<Linda^> Och jag kommer inte på vad jag skulle behöva kabeln till utöver just det heller så.
<propus> K350: jag har 4 st 2tb diskar och kör dom i raid 5.. jävligt nöjd för den billiga slant jag betalat för dom.
<K350> Det påminner mig om att vi inte får något ljud från vår TV via vår receiv er...
<K350> Linda^: och då har vi provat både med en såndär kabel som du ska lämna in i vanliga audio-outptu kablar...förmodligne vår skruttiga TV. Vilket får mig att undra hur det ska gå med ljud o bild från vår NAS till vår receiver..kanske behövs där kablar också...uff uff
<K350> Vår NAS och receiver är sådana ddär tingestar för  som vanliga dödliga kan få att fungera with "ease" :-p
<Linda^> K350: Jadu..
<K350> Vi behöver tydligne en "media-player" att koppla vår NAS till...ehm..jaha det verkar ju enkelt...hm...
<K350> Linda^: Har du själv en NAS?
<Linda^> K350: Nej
<Philip5> Linda^: är du hård men rättvis mot grabbarna?
<Philip5> Linda^: god fortsättning föresten... första gången jag ser dig här i år... ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: haha va? Hård? :( Jag är så jävla mjuk va
<Philip5> säger du bara ;)
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> Linda^: fick du några roliga hårda julklappar i år då?
<Linda^> Philip5: Ja, men bara sånt jag själv köpt
<Philip5> Linda^: jasså du har fått julklappar I ÅR... det har inte vi andra... :P
<Linda^> Philip5: Menåååh
<Linda^> Jag har inte fått julklappar på flera år!
<Linda^> Bättre så? :(
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> stackare
<Linda^> Äh
<Linda^> Kan väl inte tvinga folk att köpa till mig
<Philip5> du kanske är jehovas vittne och slipper jul och julklappar
<Linda^> I'm not
<Philip5> nog lika bra det
<Linda^> Att inte va jehovas eller att slippa jul och julklappar?
<Philip5> hela paketet
<Linda^> Men jag vill ju ha julklappar
<Linda^> därför jag köpte till mig själv
<Philip5> därför tur du inte är JW
<Linda^> Så när folk frågar så slipper jag säga "inget alls" denna gång.
<Philip5> du får skaffa dig bättre vänner som överöser dig med julklappar
<Philip5> du får börja speed dejta för vänner och det första du fråga är om de ger sina vänner julklappar... säger de nej då är det bara.... NEXT...
<Linda^> Philip5: haha :(
<Linda^> typ med vänliga hälsningar /ynklig patetisk nolla
<larsemil> snabb brainstorming. domän till webshop med teknikprodukter riktade till barn och ungdom
<Philip5> Linda^: eller så tycker dina vänner, nära och kära att du redan har allt så de inte törs ge dig något
<Linda^> Philip5: Hah! Mm, så är det nog.
<K350> larsemil: poor-parents.com ?
<einand> fassinerande att Adobe börjat ge bort "gamla" photoshop licenser gratis. Kom över samtliga produkter från CS2 till CS6
<K350> einand: Nähä? På deras websida?
<K350> einand: Har du en länk till hands? :-)
<andol> Barre: Du som kan det där med lagring, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59446
<einand> K350: kolla pm
<propus> Ahapp vad ska man pyssla med ikväll då?
<molgrum> hmm, om man ska dual-boota... är det rekommenderat att t ex bara använda hälften av disken vid installation av windows? jag är inte så bevandrad i installation av ubuntu men jag antar att man har ett alternativ att använda det som blir över?
<[F]adE> molgrum, beror lite på vad du använder mest för slags program och dylikt. Att ändra senare i partitionerna, är, i mitt tyckte, rätt komplicerat. Så lägg lite mer till det du tror du kommer använda mest :) Ubuntu är relativt snålt i vad som krävs i HDD emot Windows, men beror självklart på Windowsversion också. :)
<[F]adE> Personligen har jag 47GB till Windows och Resterande 80ish till Ubuntu. Men jag använder i princip enbart Ubuntu, kan hända jag bootar Windows för att spela LoL eller nåt. :P
<molgrum> [F]adE, i windows ska jag programmera och spela, samma sak i ubuntu + Plex
<molgrum> tänkte lägga mer krut på ubuntu och köra plex där
<molgrum> fast 500GB räcker ju till vad som helst antar jag :)
<[F]adE> Ohja hehe. :) Jag har inte så mkt här, eller, jag har, men har 1TB i lösa hårddiskar som bara ligger för stunden :P
<[F]adE> Måste köpa skal och bry mig om de stackarna :P
<molgrum> men min fråga var om installationsprogrammet detekterar att det finns överbliven plats på HDDn
<molgrum> hehe
<[F]adE> Var länge sedan jag installerade ubuntu nu, men jag minns att den visar relativt enkelt och smidigt exakt vad som är kvar.
<[F]adE> Är smidigare partitions-system än windows kan jag tycka.
<molgrum> ja det håller jag med om
<[F]adE> Känns som jag inte svarar riktigt på din fråga hehe, men var så länge sedan :) Men den ska upptäcka allt, såvitt jag minns.
<molgrum> ah ok
<[F]adE> Löste det sig gusnan ? :)
<[F]adE> Har bara GIMP installerat, men att redigera enkla saker i det suger lite smått ^^ vad är ett bra alternativ, tänk MSPaint, för att bara klippa ut saker o dylikt? :P
<molgrum> gpaint kanske?
<[F]adE> Såg det men fått dåliga reviews på software center, kollar efter nåt annat :P
<[F]adE> KolourPaint :)
<[F]adE> Fick det bli.
<molgrum> ah
<[F]adE> Brukar faktiskt, för ovanlighetens skull, använda mig av rating på Software Center. Ubuntu-användare vet generellt vad de snackar om i min mening.
<[F]adE> Har sagt det förr men en av anledningar jag älskar open software, folk är så jävla generösa med tips och allt möjligt. Mitt kraschade när jag uppdaterade till 14.10 , fick inte ordning på drivrutinerna till grafiken. Satt ett dygn och googlade genom mobilen, men hittade massvis av svar. Vore det winslows skulle jag typ hitta nån uppdatering som krävde windows för att installera i första hand. :)
<molgrum> ja det är ett kärt community
<[F]adE> Ohja :)
<[F]adE> Var sista gången jag vågar installera beta av en release dock :P
<[F]adE> Kör ju laptop med hdmi ut i tv som skärm, laptopen står och samlar skräp bredvid ps3an på hyllan hehe. Tar mindre plats så. Så lite risky business när inte GPU'n startar som den ska :P
<molgrum> testat plex?
<[F]adE> Vet inte vad det är :)
<molgrum> du kan streama videos till tvn
<molgrum> från datorn
<molgrum> inga kablar behövs
<[F]adE> Jaha. Näe jag kör allt via hdmi alltså.
<[F]adE> IRC o allt.
<molgrum> fast då måste tvn också ha plex
<[F]adE> Har ingen skärm alls :)
<[F]adE> Pallade inte ha laptopen uppe som tog plats, när jag inte använder det tbordet iaf (olycka när jag skulle laga den med lite alkohol i kroppen)
<[F]adE> Så kändes smidigare o bara stasha bort allt o koppla in extern.
<molgrum> det är en xbmc-klient i botten sen har dom en server man sätter upp på datorn
<[F]adE> Låter för komplicerat för mina behov ^^ Har allt i min tv, både kabeltv, datorn, ps2 och ps3 :P
<[F]adE> Bara olika kanaler ^^
<molgrum> hehe ok
<[F]adE> Dock fått justera inställningarna för nätets upplösning lite, läsa nyheter i true-HD på en 47" är lite besvärligt så har runt 150% zoom på webläsaren :)
<blippe> [F]ade? fixa utf8?
<[F]adE> blippe, har det såvitt jag vet?
<[F]adE> Kan losat nåt vid uppdatering eller så dock ..
<blippe> nope, det har du inte i din irc-program.
<[F]adE> Antagligen losat det på nåt vänster då. Ska kolla upp det. Tack för notisen.
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-06
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<propus> godmorgon!
<brill> god morgon
<cada> exit
<molgrum> hmm, man kan välja att kryptera disken och sen hemkatalogen.. varför finns det två krypteringar?
<molgrum> fedora har bara en
<andol> molgrum: Varför säljer mataffären både äpplen och päron, istället för bara en frukt?
<andol> e
<molgrum> bara undrade :P
<molgrum> jag valde bara hemkatalogen
<Dynamit> vad händer?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> back in the air
<peyam> jag ehär
<peyam> så ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
<peyam> Va tkr ni om Etix linux?
<peyam> den svenska
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-07
<K350> Jag behöver en DVD rippare. Vad rekommenderas? Vore trevligt om man kunde få med info så som genre, regiös, osv..om de tnu går med DVD filmer? Jag är som ni ser en n00b i ämnet :-)
<K350> c
<Barre> andol: helping by staying away =)  det verkar vara löst nu
<andol> Barre: Lite samma approach som brukar funka när du har frågor? :)
<Barre> andol: lite så :)
<ewook> grått nytt då :).
<Barre> detsamma ewook
<blippe> howdy
<blippe> någon som kan något om bilar?
<blippe> eller rättare sagt, någon som kan vad man bör kunna förvänta sig av verkstäder?
<Barre> överpriser och undermåligt arbete är vad man kan förvänta sig
<blippe> Barre tack för de tröstande orden
<andol> Det enda jag vet om bilar är att Scanias lastbilar är bra skit :)
<blippe> andol: tja, nån måste ju tycka om dem oxå.
<ewook> blippe: verkstäder? farliga ;)
<Laban> Bilar... Det är sånt där jag har som verktyg och datorer som nöje. Somliga har det tvärtom :p
 * Laban lämnar in bilen på service för att byta lampor
<Laban> I mitt försvar behöver man vara raketforskare för att komma åt lamporna...
<Dynamit> Hej
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-08
<blippe> Laban: Det var för att byta lampor på bilen jag skaffade barn, bra mycket billigare än verkstaden!
<joppe_> Hej är det någon här som kan hjälpa mig med ubuntu 14.10,
<joppe_> Jag stör mig på att det poppar upp en ruta varje gång jag byter låt i spotify
<joppen> Någon här ?
<ewook> nooooo... mitt batteri till min htc hero har dött :(
<hallhaga> Nyfrälst!
<Philip5> halleluja?
<hallhaga> top tre med linux då?
<hallhaga> vad är grejjen liksom
<Philip5> android är linux... så det kan ju vara rätt brett
<hallhaga> vad får dig att vilja använda linux?
<Philip5> öppet och fritt till stora delar
<Philip5> gör det jag behöver
<hallhaga> så tänker jag också.
<hallhaga> försökt några gånger men alltid gått tillbaka till winxp för det funkar för mig i alla lägen liksom.
<hallhaga> men älskar android och att man kan få det som man själv vill
<Philip5> det är ju en viss inlärningskurva med linux kanske
<hallhaga> det är ju det
<Philip5> särskilt om man varit power user av något annat system så är man helt plötsligt grön och kan inte göra allt man vill
<hallhaga> jag gillar att lira minecraft också och mig veterligen funkar inte det med linux
<hallhaga> äntligen löst dualboot så att jag kanske inte tröttnar och lägger ner linux den här gången
<Hallhaga> firefox krashar sporadiskt, behöver ändå en backupbrowser, vad rekomenderas av folket?
<Hallhaga> lightweight är lukrativast
<Philip5> minecraft har väl en java-klient som man kan köra oavsett?
<Philip5> annars går det väl att köra i wine
<Hallhaga> jo men det är inte samma spel så att säga
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Hallhaga> man kan bara köra creative mode, tror javaklienten är freeware också
<Philip5> kör det i wine då så är det som att köra i windows
<Hallhaga> men jag har löst dualboot
<Hallhaga> så jag kör det på det sättet serru
<Philip5> verkar ju onödigt att boota om bara för det
<Philip5> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12930
<Hallhaga> hm
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-09
<Hallhaga> hur installerar man script..
<Hallhaga> https://github.com/bluezio/ipwebcam-gst/
<Hallhaga> det där vill jag fixa men fattar inte
<Philip5> man lägger det där man har rätt att köra det
<Philip5> sedan kör man det som ett kommando
<peyam> chmod +x a
<peyam> har ej sett din git
<^Hallhaga> via terminal? philip5
<Linda^> Jaha, är ni vakna minsann
<^Hallhaga> ganska ja
<Linda^> Varför sover du inte för?
<^Hallhaga> jag ska inte sova inatt
<Linda^> Nähä :o
<^Hallhaga> pigg som en lärka
<^Hallhaga> vill inte
<^Hallhaga> själv?
<Linda^> Jag är på jobbet
<^Hallhaga> vad jobbar du med?
<Linda^> IT
<^Hallhaga> kul
<^Hallhaga> eller?
<Linda^> Jovars
<Linda^> Lite dött just nu bara, händer inte så mycket :)
<^Hallhaga> på vilket sätt inom IT jobbar du?
<Linda^> ^Hallhaga: Hemligt :)
<peyam> hej Linda^ vgd
<joppe_> Varför svarar ingen här
<joppe_> om någon ser det här adda mig på facebook Kapten haddock
<Linda^> öh
<peyam> jag e här
<hallhaga> mitt ubuntu krashar hela tiden.. testade först en 64bitversion men allt krashade åt höger och vänster stup i kvarten
<hallhaga> installerade om en 32bitversion
<hallhaga> men mycket krashar fortfarande, allt möjligt liksom
<hallhaga> var börjar man bena så att säga
<Prezident> Aha, lämnar när jag hade en lösnig åt han
<Prezident> Tråkigt.
<peyam> back in the air
<peyam> ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
<^hallhaga> mm.. jag har lite funderingar. men en cigg måste rökas innan jag gör någonting annat.. :) återkommer
<peyam> bra. jag rökte precis
<peyam> så din ursäkt är accepterad
<^hallhaga> så, jag hade inga cigg
<^hallhaga> så nu är jag sur.
<peyam> hahaha
<^hallhaga> min fundering då
<^hallhaga> ubuntu krashar till höger och vänster, hur benar jag bäst i skiten för att få bukt på problemet
<peyam> kraschar i vilket sammanhang?
<peyam> när händer detta
<^hallhaga> från start
<^hallhaga> kör dualboot, xp och ubuntu
<peyam> på samma hdd?
<^hallhaga> helt fräscha installationer sen igår
<^hallhaga> ja
<peyam> installera om
<peyam> gör om din usb stick om du kör installation från usb
<^hallhaga> gjorde det inatt. tog då en 32bit
<peyam> har du en 32 processor?
<^hallhaga> istället för 64 som jag körde först
<^hallhaga> 64
<peyam> kör 64
<peyam> kör 64 alltid. jag vet inte vad du har för yrke. men stora program kommer i framtiden att endast köra på 64 .
<^hallhaga> urmakare
<^hallhaga> :)
<^hallhaga> men det löser inte att alla program hänger sig..
<peyam> har du dålig med ram?
<^hallhaga> vill bara ha en stabil linuxinstallation
<^hallhaga> ett minne har pajjat
<^hallhaga> 3 gig nu
<peyam> kör xubuntu
<peyam> du har för lite ramminne
<^hallhaga> xubuntu alltså
<peyam> japp
<peyam> jag kör endast xubuntu sen Ubuntu började med unity
<^hallhaga> unity är?
<peyam> skojar du eller är du helt ny?
<peyam> https://unity.ubuntu.com/
<peyam> installera xubuntu 14.04
<^hallhaga> precis jag är helt ny
<peyam> vilken version laddat du ner?
<^hallhaga> jag tar väl hem xubuntu 14.04 64bitar då?
<peyam> ja
<^hallhaga> peyam
<^hallhaga> inte kvar ne
<blippe> ÄÅÖäåö
<Barre> o:
<bacon|> i can see your åäö blippe
<K350> Var det någon som kör mail server på Synology DiskStation?
<einand> Så, vad en ny router kan göra skillnad på prestandan på nätet då ;)
<tiina> God Fredagkväll jag har ubuntu 14.10 men efter den installationen har jag ingen GRAFIKKORTINSTALLTIONER?
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-10
<Dynamit> Fy fan vad jag är bra
<hallhaga> håller med
<hallhaga> det är din dag idag
<hallhaga> finns det någonting jag kan göra för dig?
<peyam> hallhaga, va hände? lyckades du med din ubuntu
<Dynamit> haha det är natt om du inte vet det
<hallhaga> peyam, ja.. jag drog hem xubuntu
<hallhaga> gjorde en usbsticka och började
<hallhaga> klart nu, och jag har nog haft två krasher sen dess
<hallhaga> men ljusår bättre än 15 krashar i sekunden som innan
<peyam> oj
<Dynamit> kände mig för säga det har lyckas fixa en patch till USB Loader GX för en bug på typ 7min. när jag väl hittade koden
<hallhaga> nu är jag back in xp en stund och det känns härligt befriande
<peyam> hallhaga, uppdaterar du allt?
<peyam> läser du in alla drivrutinerna ?
<hallhaga> jag hade gjort det
<hallhaga> nu har jag väntat med uppdateringar
<hallhaga> har bara några mb surf kvar på mobilen
<hallhaga> det är min enda uppkoppling atm. så jag kan inte få hem allt
<peyam> jaha okej :)
<hallhaga> men tack för hjälpen
<hallhaga> jag gillar lightweight, och xubuntu faller i smaken
<hallhaga> när jag är klarare i huvudet ska jag fortsätta optimera ubuntun
<hallhaga> ljust nu skulle jag bara snurra till allt
<Dynamit> LoL råkade säga i HBC ladda system meny inte i USB Loader GX säga åt den Wii-Meny så hamnade i loadern igen haha
<Dynamit> Vad ska man ha Wii's system meny till egentligen
<Dynamit> behöver den bara för ladda Netflix just nu men det ska jag nog fixa så loadern läser in kanalerna ifrån sd-kortet också om det inte går få den göra det redan
<Dynamit> vist fan får ladda indektions batterierna till Wii-motion kontrollerna som har det när jag sovit
<Dynamit> så det finns batteri
<hallhaga> skaffa nes
<Dynamit> Den är ute på landet :P
<Morghan> Vet någon här inne om realubot nås?
<Morghan> Har han bytt smeknamn eller något? Vill snacka MOC.
<Linda^> Morghan: Bara hänga kvar här så lär du märka
<Morghan> Orkar inte hänga här hela tiden. Säg bara?
<peyam> hej
<hallhaga> tjo
<peyam> va händer?
<peyam> har du skype?
<peyam> vill skypa ed folk
<hallhaga> peyam, åter i xubuntu nu
<peyam> nice
<hallhaga> du sa nått om att fixa drivrutiner
<peyam> bara uppdatera sen gå in på  Additional drivers
<hallhaga> jag saknar nån slags devicemanager som visar vilka drivisar jag kan tänkas behöva o sånt.. finns det nått?
<peyam> den installerar för allt som linux kan tänka sig hantera
<peyam> eller xubuntu
<hallhaga> vart hittar jag detta då?
<hallhaga> både uppdateringar och add
<peyam> skriv i menyn software updater
<hallhaga> fanns inte. kollar i software center då
<peyam> gå in på setting manager
<peyam> sen väljer du software updater
<hallhaga> varje grejj jag öppnar
<hallhaga> krashar
<hallhaga> i regel
<peyam> det är konsitgt
<hallhaga> FITTA
<hallhaga> förlåt
<peyam> är din dator gammal ?
<hallhaga> njae.. inte lastgammal
<hallhaga> men säkert fem till åtta år... ...
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> då är int eubuntu ngt för dej
<hallhaga> nu uppdaterar den här
<peyam> testa debian
<hallhaga> men vafan
<hallhaga> med glad blick
<peyam> testa först testa med uppdatering
<hallhaga> det känns som om detta kan funka ändå
<peyam> fryser den eller vad händer?
<hallhaga> felmeddelande
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> att den säger att den måste stängas o så?
<peyam> jag förstår
<peyam> vad har du för grafic driver?
<peyam> eller grafikkort
<^hallhaga> ja. frys
<^hallhaga> fick reboota
<peyam> vänta
<^hallhaga> men mest är det felmeddelanden
<peyam> okej först med frys
<^hallhaga> hade fem stycken redan när den bootade nu
<peyam> händer det när du har wifin på och är på battery?
<peyam> ja det händer. de är inte så viktiga. skit i dem
<peyam> en sak i taget
<^hallhaga> desktop
<peyam> okej
<peyam> vad har du för grafikkort?
<^hallhaga> har en wifiplupp som jag misstänker spökar
<^hallhaga> nvidia 7900 gtx
<peyam> ja typiskt nvidia
<^hallhaga> men kör inte via den wifipluppen nu
<peyam> wifi orskar inge fel om det e desktop
<^hallhaga> okej
<peyam> har du den open sourca grafik drivern eller nvidias?
<^hallhaga> jag hade en knapp längst upp i vänstra hörnet
<^hallhaga> där jag kunde hitta lite matnyttigt i menyn. den knappen har försvunnit nu
<peyam> högerlicka på skrivbordet
<peyam> sen går du in på applications
<^hallhaga> The requested operation could not be completed
<peyam> när hände detta?
<^hallhaga> testar igen, när jag klickar på settings manager
<peyam> okej
<^hallhaga> nu händer ingenting om jag försöker öppna den igen
<peyam> öppna setting manager?
<^hallhaga> japp
<^hallhaga> händer inget
<^hallhaga> vill du kolla via vnc?
<peyam> öppna terminalen
<peyam> windows knappen + t
<^hallhaga> hehe
<^hallhaga> kan inte trycka där uppe i baren. den har nog fryst
<peyam> tryck bara på windows knappen + T
<peyam> vi ska öppna en terminal fönster
<^hallhaga> funkar inte
<^hallhaga> har terminalen
<^hallhaga> öppen nu
<^hallhaga> trodde jag..
<peyam> skriv xfce4-setting-manager
<^hallhaga> den kommer inte
<peyam> -.-
<peyam> skti samma
<^hallhaga> känns som en stor pinne i hjulet nånstans
<peyam> haha
<peyam> vänta
<peyam> vad säger free -m i terminal?
<peyam> try på ctrl+alt+f1
<^hallhaga> inga program öppnas
<peyam> hallå
<peyam> nu vet han inte hur han ska komma tillbaka till gui
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> ctrl+alt+F7
<hallhaga> ja,..
<hallhaga> jag testade dedär ctrl alt f1
<hallhaga> hamnade i nån consoll
<peyam> öppna en terminal
<hallhaga> kom inte ut
<hallhaga> försökte boota
<hallhaga> var tvungen att vara root
<peyam> du trycker på ctrl+alt+F7
<peyam> när du vill komma ut därifrån
<hallhaga> då snackade den om att det skulle installeras så visst
<peyam> nu
<peyam> terminal
<hallhaga> så börja den installera nått o sen krasha allt igen :)
<hallhaga> ok
<peyam> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<hallhaga> im there
<peyam> sen detta: sudo apt-get update
<hallhaga> nu grejjar han
<peyam> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<hallhaga> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configur
<hallhaga> o lite mer
<peyam> vad är det för distro
<peyam> 14.10?
<hallhaga> aa
<peyam> knullar den
<peyam> sa jag inte 14.04?
<peyam> okej då
<peyam> vänta
<hallhaga> jo jag vet inte villken jag har än
<peyam> uname -r
<peyam> om du vill veta vad du kör för distro
<peyam> vad säger sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<hallhaga> jorå.
<hallhaga> går bra dethär.. men asså
<hallhaga> är det nått hårdvaruproblem tro?
<peyam> drivrutin
<hallhaga> nått minne som är pajj kan väl strula i varje vrå
<hallhaga> aha
<peyam> ja det kan d
<hallhaga> okej.. vi fortsätter där vi typ va då..
<peyam> men du kör win xp felfritt ju antar jag?
<hallhaga> yes
<peyam> är den klar?
<hallhaga> njae.. den krashade ju mitt i där
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> asså seriös
<peyam> vnta
<peyam> ska googla lite åt dej
<hallhaga> körde sudo apt-get update nu då
<peyam> kör
<hallhaga> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<peyam> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hallhaga> så säger den
<peyam> kör den
<peyam> kör sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hallhaga> det var då det krasha senast
<hallhaga> håll i hatten
<hallhaga> System program problem detected
<hallhaga> det var ju bara en felruta på vägen
<hallhaga> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hallhaga>  root-plugin-graf2d-asimage:amd64
<hallhaga>  root-plugin-gui-guibuilder:amd64
<hallhaga>  root-system-bin
<hallhaga>  libroot-gui-ged5.34:amd64
<hallhaga>  libroot-graf3d-gl5.34:amd64
<hallhaga>  libroot-graf3d-gl-dev
<hallhaga>  libroot-gui-dev
<hallhaga>  root-plugin-geom-geombuilder:amd64
<hallhaga> får man pasta så eller är det flood?
<hallhaga> så stod det på slutet nu
<peyam> vilken grej
<hallhaga> 04 är det jag kör
<peyam> är det 64 bits du h ar?
<hallhaga> ja
<peyam> okej
<peyam> körde du sudo apt-get upgrade?
<hallhaga> ah
<hallhaga> kan testa igen för säkerhets skull
<hallhaga> mitt huvud är inte riktigt med idag
<hallhaga> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<hallhaga> på slutet
<hallhaga> la till ett -f då
<peyam> ja
<hallhaga> mm nu är den igång igen
<hallhaga> blir ju avbruten av krasherna ibland sen vet jag inte vart jag va typ
<peyam> hHH
<peyam> haha
<hallhaga> nu loggade den bara ut 3 gånger i rad
<hallhaga> och ca 50 felmeddelanden.. men jag verkar ha gjort någonting iallafall
<hallhaga> ska jag testa o köra samma igen
<hallhaga> jag vet inte om det krashade nu
<hallhaga> peyam, du måste inte hjälpa mig vet du va?
<hallhaga> jag uppskattar verkligen din tid.
<peyam> jag måste hålla mig vaken ändå
<peyam> om jag var du jag skulle köra debian
<hallhaga> jasså
<peyam> debian är stabilare
<peyam> och läser  gamla hårdvaror bättret
<hallhaga> men nu känns allting väldigt lugnt
<hallhaga> stiltje
<hallhaga> jag har en känsla av att ingenting kommer krasha på ett tag
<peyam> ja men  #ubuntu är också bra
<peyam> de kan mkt bättre än mig
<^hallhaga> peyam,
<^hallhaga> oasen xp igen
<^hallhaga> phew..
<^hallhaga> en kille jag bodde med fram till nyss körde vanliga ubuntu 14.04 elller vareva utan nåra som helst trubbel. men mycket äldre dator
<^hallhaga> men nu verkade det mycket stabilare
<^hallhaga> efter nått vi gjorde
<^hallhaga> men så fort jag startade firefox så krasha hela skiten igen. och det är nog nån stor krash med just firefox
<peyam> ^hallhaga, asså min dator einte så gammal heller
<peyam> men den kör felfritt
<peyam> jag vet inte riktigt vad det e för fel. men ditt problem är grafiskt
<^hallhaga> mhm..
<^hallhaga> men debian skulle lösa mycket?
<peyam> kanske
<peyam> det är stabilare
<peyam> men det kommer vara problematiskt att installera nividia
<peyam> asså jobbigare
<peyam> men debian är stabilare än andra distrobution
<peyam> ja kmr snart
<peyam> ska ba ha sex med fröken höger
<screedo> God morgon
<recharge> morrn
<recharge> någon som har problem med programuppdateraren? min vill hämta samma uppdateringar hela tiden.. verkar inte som att de blir installerade eller något.. det har varit i flera veckors tid nu.. alltid samma - Handbrake och xbmc media center.. vad är felet? någon som vet?
<Laban> Jag hade problem med att det poppade upp att inte allt kunde uppdateras.
<Laban> På laptoppen så avinstallerade jag Flash, uppdaterade och installerade om Flash.
<Laban> På den stationära plockade jag bort något annat... sedan uppade till 14.10.
<recharge> mhmm.. jag vill helst ha en lts som 14.04 Laban
<recharge> men det verkar som att jag får uppgradera då..
<Dynamit> vad händer
<Prezident> Inget särskilt.
<Prezident> Sj?
<recharge> Laban: jag 'uppade' till 14.10.. så får hoppas det är borta med det där programuppdaterar problemet.. trodde på något sätt att jag skulle få ominstallera program, men det är ju vid  installation från skiva - inte uppgradering..
<Dynamit> håller på att skriva kod till USB Loader GX
<Dynamit> har fixat en bugg som igår kväll men det uppstog en annan på köpet när min fix används engång så återställer den inte när den borde
<blurkis> re
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-11
<peyam> vil ni se mitt skrivbord?
<peyam> http://i61.tinypic.com/2pyaj2f.png
<peyam> säg din åsikt
<peyam> tack
<Prezident> Mjaha..
<Prezident> Hey peyam..
<Prezident> Jag ogillar det.
<Prezident> 1, Gillar inte din WM, jag kör fluxbox själv.
<Prezident> 2, Din vita text i terminalen kommer faila när du skriver längre rader då bakgrunden är vit också.
<peyam> vilken vita text?
<peyam> texzten a svart
<Prezident> Aha
<Prezident> Mja, men testa fluxbox.. :)
<Prezident> Kör du cairo-dock nu eller?
<Prezident> Körde jag förr, med panel setup transparent, jävligt fint :)
<peyam> nej
<peyam> Plank
<Prezident> Aldrig hört talats om.
<peyam> den e lightweight
<Prezident> Ah.
<peyam> den som används i ElementaryOS
<Prezident> Jaha, aldrig provat det, kör bara debian/gentoo/ubuntu själv.
<Prezident> Är det någonting att ha då?
<peyam> ja gillar det mkt mer än cairo
<Prezident> Tycker du inte det är jobbigt på nätterna när det är mörkt med en vit bakgrund?
<peyam> fast jag har OCD. jag gör bara minimala
<peyam> nej
<Prezident> Ok
<Prezident> Jag bara frågar =)
<peyam> mörk bakgrund gör itne dator lika trött
<Prezident> Weechat är en trevlig irc client.
<peyam> weechat? jag hör xchat
<Prezident> SÃ¥g det.
<peyam> jag kör bara gtk applikationer
<Prezident> Why?
<peyam> ingen qt eller kde osv osv
<peyam> minimalism
<Prezident> Ja det gillar jag också.
<Prezident> Vad tycker du om mitt skrivbord då peyam
<Prezident> http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/lwxecankanpsfr/
<Prezident> Gillar också minimalism :)
<peyam> den e vacker
<Prezident> Tack
<peyam> hur ser du när duhar webläsaren öppen
<Prezident> Minimalt, kör med luakit.
<peyam> ohhh
<Prezident> RUSKIGT snabb.
<peyam> ja kan tänka mig
<Prezident> Den bilden är lite gammal nu dock, halv månad, bytt bakgrund och lagt till en söt liten klocka längst ner i högra hörnet :P
<Prezident> Brukar inte byta, de bara rullar och rulla.
<Prezident> Men kämpa på!
<Prezident> Lekt med linux länge?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> sen 2007
<peyam> fast är inte pro
<Prezident> Oj, det är länge.
<Prezident> har du det som mainos då?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men kör win också när jag vill spela
<peyam> väldigt sällan
<Prezident> Ok
<Prezident> Win har jag inte rört sedan början på XP.. ^^
<peyam> åhh
<peyam> jag använder den när jag vill leka med excel
<peyam> är bekväm med micrososft än libre eller kingsoft
<blurkis> gooood morgon viet^kanalen,
<chas> hej
<chas> är de nån som kör magine i ubuntu med silerlight
<blurkis> vad är magine?
<chas> tv stream tjänst
<blurkis> ok. som netflix.  netflix, när de använde silverlight, fick väl köras genom wine va?  har inte netflix numera, men det sas att de skulle vara förnuftiga och skippa silverlight
<blurkis> gah.
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-11
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> ! lib32readline-gplv2-dev
<Umeaboy> Nähäpp.
<Umeaboy> Var får man lib32readline-gplv2-dev från?
<Umeaboy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ har ingen information om det.
<cowbacon> Umeaboy: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readline5/lib32readline-gplv2-dev_5.2+dfsg-2_amd64.deb ?
<Umeaboy> cowbacon: Ja, men det borde ju finnas något ersättningspaket.
<cowbacon> inte säker på vad du menar riktigt
<Umeaboy> cowbacon: Jag misstänker att varken Android, Cyanogenmod kan byggas fullt ut utan det här paketets innehåll.
<Umeaboy> Därför borde det rimligen finnas ett ersättningsalternativ.
<Umeaboy> Bara en tanke.
<andol> Krawlezt: Jomendåså, då handlar det ju om tidzonen trots allt då. Mitt förslag är att du stoppar in följande i din ~/.bashrc, så får du rätt tidszon för allt du kör som din användare.
<andol> Krawlezt: export TZ="Europe/Stockholm"
<andol> För att det ska ta effekt behöver du dock först logga ut och logga in igen (eller i alla fall starta ett nytt skal), samt starta ny screen, ny irssi, etc.
<molgrum> jag har sökt lite ang att jag inte får 144Hz på BenQ XL2411Z, folk skriver att det behövs en dual link DVI och i manualen står det att jag har en sådan
<Coffe> stödjer ditt kort de då ?
<MarkusDBX> molgrum: dubbelkolla att du har dual-link dvi kabel
<MarkusDBX> vanlig miss
<molgrum> aha, xrandr -r 120 gick
<Coffe> borde du inte köra -r 144 ?
<molgrum> hittade en post, nån med samma setup som jag som fick artefakter och sånt med 144
<MarkusDBX> molgrum: kontrollräkna att bandbredden räcker
<MarkusDBX> finns massa uträknare på nätet
<MarkusDBX> är ganska enkelt egentligen, räcker inte bandbredden rent matematiskt, så går det nästan aldrig.
<Hund> Är det så viktigt med 120Hz och 144Hz i Linux då?
<NeverW8> Hund: absolut, kör en 144Hz själv och det märks. Speciellt i spel då dvs
<Hund> Jag har hört det.
<Hund> Men spelar folk i Linux?
<Hund> Nördarna sitter väl bara med Windows.
<Hund> Jag håller mig mig till 60Hz. Det är skönare för ögonen. :P
 * Hund ogillar allt nytt!
<Hund> :D
 * Laban kastar ett ben till Hund 
 * Hund kastar benet på Laban
<Hund> ;P
 * Laban spelar mest gamla emulatorbaserade spel och märker inte så mycket av hertz hit och hertz dit
<Laban> Möö :(
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag lirar Minecraft bara.
<Laban> Du råkar inte ha järnkoll på Bahamut IRCd?
<Laban> ...eller någon annan för den delen.
<Hund> Bahawhat?
<Laban> Tänkte väl det.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> Hund: kan du nat om conky
<Zooklubba> vill ha allt i en conky. tva grafer. (mha lua).
<Hund> Uhm
<Hund> Jadu?
<Hund> :P
<Zooklubba> hummm
<Zooklubba> vill ha flera script. men det e bara en som ritas.
<Zooklubba> ladda in flera lua scripts
<Hund> Gör det då? :P
<Zooklubba> Far det inte att funka, dumhund.
<Zooklubba> det jag behover hjalp med. google-fu och docsen hjalper mig inte. ladda in tva scripts gar bra men inte kora bada. :S
<molgrum> finns det nåt repo för senaste SDL?
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-12
<Hund> Zooklubba: Har jag förstått det rätt om du vill köra två script bara?
<Hund> Vad händer när du lägger till dom då? ${exec 60 <script>}?
<Zooklubba> nej Hund. det är loa scripts jag vill ladda in och de ska drawas. men hook_pre och hook_post fungerar enbart en gång, så två script fungerar men inte 4
<Barre> Zooklubba: vet inte exakt vad du är ute efter, men kanske två conky processer är en lösning?
<Zooklubba> Barre: Måste läsa på mer om dess fönster. För det är flera conky processer jag ville undvika. (Kör AwesomeWM) så den lade sig inte korrekt
<Barre> Zooklubba: ahh.. jag sköt från höften mest för att få vara med i diskussionen :)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Ah
<Peyam> Salam, det är jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> hur är det med er kära  fattiga låginkomsttagar linuxanvändare.
<oldjung> Tjabba!
<Barre> tjo
<oldjung> Skulle köra kali från usb, men så krånglade något när jag startade upp det. så jag avbröt och återgick till ubuntu
<oldjung> men nu har jag upptäckt att det ser ut såhär: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480368/
<oldjung> och jag kan inte göra en ny usb med ubuntu 14.04.3 för att det står att jag inte har något lsb-release hehe
<oldjung> antar att det är något apt-add-repository jag ska göra men där nånstans kommer jag inte så mycket längre...
<Barre> förstår inte riktigt, du har Ubuntu installerat på hårddisken, du startade kalilinux från USB och den skrev sönder sources.list på hårddisken? är det rätt uppfattat?
<Barre> och nu har du bootat ubuntu på hårddisken?
<oldjung> något sånt, problemet jag fick uppstod (gissar jag på) att usb glappar ibland och den gjorde det precis vid boot vid kali. Och ja: jag har ubuntu på hårdisken och kali på sticka
<Barre> men du har startat ubuntu nu?
<oldjung> yes
<Barre> från hårddisken
<Barre> :)
<oldjung> det funkar lite sådär iaf
<oldjung> kan inte göra något men jag kan surfa
<Barre> hur ser /etc/apt/sources.list ut (använd pastbin och posta länken här)
<oldjung> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480441/
<Barre> längst ner i den filen verkar ju kali lagt till några 'repositories'
<Barre> vad säger kommandot "uname -a" i terminalen
<oldjung> Fick nyss detta http://i.imgur.com/AoLun7L.png
<oldjung> lol
<oldjung> oljung@Ordi:~$ uname -a
<oldjung> Linux Ordi 4.2.0-22-generic #27-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:57:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<oldjung> har provat att köra en recovery från grub
<oldjung> ingen skillnad
<Barre> testa att kommentera bort de tre nedersta raderna i din sources.list, kör sedan en "sudo apt-get update"
<Barre> nej, nu är det dags att lägga ner.. tjo
<oldjung> okej, tack för hjälpen. får se hur det utveclar sig :)
<Laban> Lustigt... Håller på med en ddrescue på en knasdisk...
<Laban> ls -lh kajelements5.img >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 932G Jan 12 11:25 kajelements5.img
<Laban> du -h kajelements5.img >> 27G kajelements5.img
<Laban> Samma fil diffar på ~900GB beroende på hur man kollar storleken
<bittin-> vi har träff i slutet av April i Stockholm för folk som kan vara intresserade av att lära sig översätta Firefox till Svenska :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-13
<larsemil> Laban: om den fortfarande körde processen så kan den vara låst på disk och därför inte representera den faktiska storleken
<larsemil> Laban: när den kört färdigt visar den garanterat samma storlek, eller?
<Barre> Laban (och larsemil): ls visar hur mycket som filen gör anspråk på i filsystemet, du visar hur mycket som filen gör anspråk på den fysiska disken, det är inte samma sak.
<Barre> Laban (och larsemil :)): exempelvis har du en sectorstorlek på disken som är 512 byte och gör en fil som är en byte så visar ls 1 byte och du visar 512 byte
<Barre> Laban (och larsemil :)): men i detta fall kan det vara så att filsystemet också optimerar, exempelvis skapa en fil med dd "dd bs=1 seek=1GB if=/dev/null of=/tmp/filename"
<Barre> Laban (och larsemil :)): ls -lh /tmp/filename >> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonas jonas 954M jan 13 13:04 /tmp/filename
<Barre> Laban (och larsemil :)): du -h /tmp/filename >> 0       /tmp/filename
<Barre> "du" kan också visa "apperent size" : du -h --apparent-size /tmp/filename >> 954M    /tmp/filename
<larsemil> Barre: :) tråkigt på jobbet?
<Barre> larsemil: lunch och såg en frågeställning jag faktiskt (eventuellt) kan hjälpa till med input på
<larsemil> :)
<SebastianThorn> Barre: visste jag inte, tackar
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-14
<molgrum> hur får man 120Hz på skärmen efter varje omstart? har 60Hz varje gång och kör xrandr för att justera
<Zooklubba> Hund: äntligen! http://i.imgur.com/LAuUTDV.png
<mananm> Zooklubba, villken applikation är detdär?
<Zooklubba> Conky
<mananm> ah
<Zooklubba> http://n00by4ever.deviantart.com/art/ConkyBar-Conky-config-Conky-1-10-401254455 mananm, tweakade den sjukt mycket för att den ska passa bättre i AwesomeWM dock.
<mananm> http://i.imgur.com/OUu0j52.jpg
<mananm> så ser min conky ut efter lite tweaks
<Zooklubba> Har du den floating som bakgrund på alla workspaces eller? Tänkte nog köra min fast på en workspace på andra skärmen. Så jag kan tabba dit ibland. Känns onödigt att ha floating. Kan iofs ha floating på andra skärmen.
<Zooklubba> Andra skärmen är typ bara dokumentation och irc
<mananm> ah just nu floatar den på allt
<mananm> fast jag dist-surfar en del just nu. Testar mig runt. fastnade för Cinnamon. men jag sitter på den Mate DE nu.
<Zooklubba> Jag är för fast på awesome. Så är rädd att testa i3
<mananm> openbox gillade jag också.
<Zooklubba> Sjukt kass på conky. Så fattar inte varför min graf över nätverket försvinner efter ett liitet tag
<mananm> nja jag e ingen höjdare på det heller. använder du conky gui config?
<mananm> när jag fixade min trixade jag bara i .conf filen
<Zooklubba> ramlar runt i .conf och .lua
<Hund> Zooklubba: Nice. :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-15
<molgrum> hur ställer man in 120Hz utan att köra xrandr -r 120 varje gång man startar (om) datorn?
<Amoz> molgrum, ett tips är väl att lägga just det kommandot som uppstartskommando, på nåt sätt
<molgrum> det är det första jag tänkte på men vilken fil isf?
<Laban> Det var tider när man kunde göra sånt i /etc/rc.local
<Laban> Saker var enkla då. Processed startade i sekvens, IPv6 var en myt, och X konfades i bästa fall i xfree86.conf.
<Hund> molgrum: Inställningar / Sessions
<Hund> typ
<Hund> Jag antar att du använder någon DE.
<Amoz> molgrum, beror ju på när du måste köra xrandr. Kan det köras innan X startas?
<Amoz> isf borde rc.local funka
<Amoz> annars borde du kunna göra det Hund föreslår för Gnome. Andra skrivbord måste ha nåt liknande
<molgrum> provade .xinitrc och symlänkade .xsession, funkar inte :(
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-16
<Krawlezt> Hej! Lite dålig tidpunkt att skriva faktiskt men testar
<Krawlezt> Ibland på något jävla vänster råkar min internet kabel till servern åka ur - Finns det något sätt så att WiFi's kopplas på automatiskt när det sker?
<andol> Krawlezt: Inte omöjligt att det går att göra något kreativt med ett skript under /etc/network/if-down.d/, men i sådant fall vill man vara jätteförsöktig vad gäller alla möjliga specialfall. Rent spontant tror jag att det åtminstone initialt kommer att kosta dig mer problem än det löser. Jag skulle hellre börja med att införskaffa en ny nätverkskabel, som inte åker ut lika lätt.
<andol> Implementationsmässigt är det antagligen lättast att ha wifi uppkopplat hela tiden, och sen bara peka om default gateway.
<andol> Alternativt så överväger du att dra in NetworkManager på servern, och ser hur mycket dylik magi den fixar.
<andol> Fast som sagt, låter verkligen som att det du helst vill ha är en ny nätverkskabel.
<screedo> Goddag på det
<screedo> er*
<Krawlezt> andol: Aha okej, då struntar jag nog i det! Internetkabeln åker ut av misstag, sker inte ofta men det stör mig något extrem :D
<Krawlezt> Det är inget fel på kabeln utan mer den som dammsuger..
<dinasty> Krawlezt: http://tinyurl.com/hh8toqs
<dinasty> :)
<Krawlezt> Bra idé :)
<Krawlezt> Jag har ett litet dilemma faktiskt som ni kan få hjälpa mig med
<Krawlezt> Min server har en 148GB hårddisk, det räcker ingenstans som ni förstår så jag ska inskaffa mig en ny hårddisk men är väldigt kluven till vad för typ av disk jag ska skaffa.
<Krawlezt> Den kommer enbart vara till för att lagra saker såsom filmer, filer och annat onödigt egentligen.
<Krawlezt> Jag funderar på om det är värt med en extern då jag kommer behöva ta med hårddisken (Resor etc och okunskap inom familjen är en stor fakttor b.l.a) men har haft väldigt dåliga erfarenheter utav externa hårddiskar.
<Krawlezt> Det som gör probleet med SATA hårddisken är att jag inte kan koppla in det med USB, vad jag vet iallefall.
<dinasty> en extern hårddisk är egentligen bara en intern disk som man har satt en connector framför och lagt i en låda
<dinasty> du skulle lika gärna kunna köpa en disk som är till för att monteras i en dator samt en sata2usb konverterare
<dinasty> fungerar precis lika bra
<Amoz> Krawlezt, generellt är USB inte pålitligt för permanenta lagringsuppsättningar, åtminstone från vad jag har hört.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, och om du ska ha en bra disk som ska stå å snurra 24/7 skulle jag rekommendera WDs Red-serie
<Zooklubba> Black eller deras enterprise e vel annu baettre. heh
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-17
<hume> hello.... nån som är bra på raspberry pi här? jag försöker accessa min remote, från ubuntu, och behöver montera av min kamera (Canon DSLR) som förmodligen blir automonterad i nån slags PTP-mode.... hur avmonterar jag den?
<hume> I ubuntu monteras den automatiskt, där avmonterar jag i filhanteraren, men så ser inte raspbian ut, inte samma filhanterare
<huttan> hume: sudo umount /path/till/kamera ??
<hume> huttan, jo.....så vad kan path till kamera vara?
<huttan> hume: mount
<huttan> hume: så ser du vad som är monterat var
<hume> den är inte monterad som t ex ett usb-minne, tydligen, utan med Gphoto
<huttan> hume: accessa din remote ? menar du fjärrkontroll ?
<hume> nej, det är en raspberry pi som jag styr via ssh och en server-klient-grejja för astrofoti
<hume> astrofoto
<huttan> ok
<huttan> hume: hittar du vart kameran är monterad ?
<hume> nej.....kan inte riktigt avkoda output från mount
<hume> finns det en pastbin .....?
<huttan> hume: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<huttan> hume: mount | pastebinit
<hume> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14546075/
<hume> okej.....copy-pastade det dit
<huttan> hume: ser inte heller något som verkar vara en kamera ... hur kommer du åt den ?
<hume> ja, det är ju frågan...:)
<hume> jag använder nåt som heter Indi, jag vet faktiskt inte hur det funkar, men det är via gphoto
<hume> jag kan styra och ladda ner bilder från den
<hume> men.... en ptp-spelare blir ju inte monterad, eller hur? jag förstår mig inte på det där... vad jag menar är: kan den vara uppkopplad som ptp-spelare utan att synas i mount?
<huttan> hume: nej den måste inte synas där. Det kan vara nån anslutning programmet gör till kameran
<huttan> hume: Varför måste du "unmounta" den?
<hume> huttan, det där astro-programmet som jag ska använda, kan inte öppna den
<hume> det är min hypotes att det inte kan det för att kameran används av nåt annat
<hume> som om jag kopplar den direkt till min laptop, då "mountas" den automatiskt och syns i filhanteraren, inte förrän jag kopplat ner den där (klickat på symbolen för att avmontera/ejecta) kommer indi åt den
<hume> hrm....lyckas jag förklara?
<bittin-> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mozfika-1-2016-tickets-20844432258
<blurkis> hume, ska astro-programet öppna den i samma mode då?
<blurkis> och programmet bör väl ge någon slags respons på vad som går fel?
<zlt> Jagar en wordlist med svenska förnamn, helst en jävla massa. Någon som sitter på en?
<blurkis> zlt,  jag hade funderat på att fråga skattemyndigheten eller liknande. De kan säkert ge dig något dokument som är avpersonifierat som du kan behandla på något sätt för att dra ur alla förnamn.
<zlt> aah, tänkte också typ kolla Ratsit API och bara göra ngn sök med filtrering. Men, tänkte att det är 2016 och jag lär inte vara den första som efterfrågat detta :).
<hume> blurkis, jag vet faktiskt inte. jag vet bara att den använder en gphoto-grejja för att connecta.. och då måste kameran vara "fri"
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-09
<Zooklubba> Antar man kan ringa och göra detsamma. Ellleeer?
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-10
<larsemil> vi pratade i annan kanal vilken ubuntu release det var som fick er att slänga ut alla andra os? barre leder med 5.04 och jag hade 5.10
<HeMan> Jag har fortfarande inte slängt ut andra distros, men jag började med Ubuntu på 4.10
<HeMan> jag slutade dock köra andra OS i september 2000
<Barre> körde också 4.10, men vågade inte avinstallera windows då HeMan
<bamsefar> JAg har aldrig kört ubuntu.
<HeMan> jag körde Debian fram till det och var väldigt kritisk till sudo mot att ha ett eget root-lösen
<HeMan>  /ragekickban bamsefar
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> Det finns ju bra distros. ;)
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har inte kört ubuntu på desktopet på ett år nu. Men det var ubuntu som gjorde linux på desktop enkelt.(enkelt var det väl inte i början precis,... men)
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kör Ubuntu på min laptop, Fedora på hemma-desktop och Red Hat 7 på jobb-desktop
<larsemil> rpm håller jag mig långt borta från. : D
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-11
<Bootloop> Hund Är du här?
<Bootloop> Nåhon anna här inne som har erfarenhet kring nexus 5x? Någon som hört talas om bootloop och vet om det är ett vanligt förekommande problem kring nexus 5x?
<larsemil> Bootloop: jag har haft en i ett år. aldrig haft problem med bootload
<Bootloop> ok.. vilken model har du? vita eller svarta?
<Bootloop> verkar som flest haft problem med den vita
<Bootloop> larsemil http://www.swedroid.se/forum/threads/bootloop-problem.138125/ enligt detta inlägget verkar alla nexus 5x krångla efter ett år
<larsemil> vit.
 * andol har en vit 5x, och han har inte upplevt några dylika problem
<Bootloop> har varit bort rest så har inte hunnit test nexus 5x.. mina 14 dagars ångerätt går ut på torsdag,, har inte hunnit test den än så den är tillomed oöppnad fortafarnde.. har läst lite att tele2 kan vara krångla  när det gäller ångerätten.. så funderar på att inte packa upp den och lämna tillbaka den..
<larsemil> Bootloop: provat köra in i recovery och kolla vad den sägeR?
<larsemil> jaha
<larsemil> du har inget problem alltså
<Bootloop> andol ok
<larsemil> du är bara orolig att du ska få ett problem
<Bootloop> larsemil precis
<larsemil> bättre telefon ha rjag aldrig haft
<Bootloop> haft det rätt mycket problem med sjukdomar och så i släkten nu, så känner verkligen inte jag orkar med en mobil som kommer krångla
<Bootloop> ok
<larsemil> du gör som du vill
<Bootloop> jo jag vill gärna ha snabba och många uppdateingar ( speciellt säkerhetsuppdateringar) därav jag valde nexus.. jag är idag oteknisk men hoppas med tiden sedan kunna lägga in tex lineage os.. det gillar gillar med nexus lätt att lägga in andra os
<Bootloop> larsemil annars hur är din batteri tid?
<larsemil> först och främst, sedan juni så kör jag cyanogenmod på den
<larsemil> jag får ut en dag ungefär.
<Bootloop> vet att det inte är det största batteriet, men läst att vissa haft  problem att batteriet typ sjunkit 20-30 procent i standbyläge..
<Bootloop> ok
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå afk. tjo
<Bootloop> ok tack för du tog dig tid
<Bootloop> får dundera på det
<Bootloop> andol kör du med orginal laddaren?
<Bootloop> läst på swedroid att vissa säga att man inte borde köra på laddaren som följer med nexusen.. vilken ska man annars köra på?
<Apachez> hurrni, vad ska jag läsa in mig på om jag vill ta tex ubuntus default theme (ambience) och ändra några färgen i den?
<Apachez> är det metacity man ska gräva i?
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-12
<Zooklubba> nötmix borde vara olagligt.
<Zooklubba> och inte vanlgia nötter, typ super rostade specialnötter som bara specialbutiker har. låter fan som om någon tar sönder plast
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-13
<Hund> Lol
<Hund> Någon som har koll på varför Ellevio vill ha så mycket pengar av en när man har annat elbolag?
<Barre> Hund: har du roligt på arbetstid!?
<Hund> Jag förstår att man inte kommer undan nätavgiften. Men dom ligger ju på nästan dubbla elräkningen?
<Hund> Barre: haha, alltid. ;P
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-14
<wildsvinet> hej vilket program för att konventera från olika filer till avi filer
<wildsvinet> ?????
<Barre> wildsvinet: det kunde jag tala om för dig om du haft tålamod
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-08
<Hund> Ubuntu har förvirrande versioner på kärnan.
<Hund> Är "4.4.0-104" samma som 4.4.104?
<BarreBus> Hund: nej, 4.4-104 = 99.6
<Hund> ??
<Hund> :P
<Hund> Ubuntu har inte kommit ut med en patch ännu verkar det som.
<BarreBus> nej, har för mig att de snackade om att Torsdag är dagen den kommer för ubuntu
<Hund> Ah
<BarreBus> vilket jag tycker verkar konstigt då Tisdag (i morgon) var det datumet som embargot på detta skulle ha släppts
<Hund> Är det bara jag som stör mig på hur alla använder ordet "budget" fel idag?
<BarreBus> vilket i sådant fall skulle innebära att Ubuntu var ett par dagar senare jämfört med MS, RHEL, SUSE och andra
<Hund> Det inkluderar främst journalister och dylikt folk.
<Hund> Arch kom med uppdatering för några dagar sedan med.
<BarreBus> tycker mig inte sett det (men det kanske betyder att jag använder ordet "fel") ?
<Hund> Jag läser på Swedroid om Sonys nya "budgetmobil".
<Hund> Om man kan köpa en telefon utan budget (och utan att ta lån) skulle jag gärna vilja veta hur man gör. :P
<BarreBus> Hund: jo, men enbart OS är inte good engough, kräver även firmwareuppdatering. Så det skulle vara en gemensam släpp från HW-tillverkare och OS-tillverkare imorgon
<Hund> :)
<BarreBus> Hund: Enligt Svenska Akademins ordlista så innebär budget i sammansättning 'lågpris-', så budgettelefon skulle alltså betyda lågpristelefon. :P
<Hund> https://www.saob.se/artikel/?seek=budget&pz=1
<Hund> Jag är blind?
<BarreBus> Hund: https://svenska.se/so/?id=07065&pz=7
<BarreBus> så det var inte SAOL, utan SO det står preciserat i
<Hund> Jag accepterar det inte!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Nya dumma påhitt bara.
<Hund> :D
<BarreBus> hahah...
<Hund> Folk är lat och ska förkorta allting.
<Hund> Lågbudgettelefon är ju en annan femma.
<Hund> Ja, jag har lite tråkigt. ;)
<Laban> Hund: Hur tycker du att budget borde användas?
<Hund> Laban: Som det är tänkt?
<Hund> :)
<BarreBus> vars e Nafallo?
 * andol gissar på en riktning, och pekar åt det hållet.
<Hund> Han kanske gav upp IRC helt när han läste det jag hade att säga om budgets. :D
<propus> god kväll!
<propus> då var det dags för 12 dansen :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-09
<Barre> länge sedan man såg nått av coffe
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-10
<Barre> Hund: nu har kernel 4.4.0-108 kommit för xenial (fix för meltdown och Spectre), gissar att kernel för samtliga supportade ubuntuversioner har fått ny kernel
<andol> Barre: Njae, Ubuntus 4.4.0-108 berör enbart CVE-2017-5754 (aka: Meltdown)
<Barre> andol: ahh.. då så.
<andol> Läser du inte dina USN-mail? :)
<Barre> körde precis in den på en maskin i labbet, den bootar inte. Så nu måste jag gå ner för 6 trappor och in i DC :(
<Barre> andol: nej
<Barre> konstigt, hängde efter grub2. Orkar inte felsöka..
<Hund> Barre: Tack för det. :)
<andol> Barre: Verkar inte bara vart du som fick boot-problem.
<Barre> andol: misstänkte det
<Barre> andol: någon länk att bjussa på?
<andol> Barre: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
<Barre> andol: du ÄR en klippa... danke!
<Barre> andol: men, jag väntar nog tills jag är på jobbet imorgon innan jag ger mig på detta =)
<andol> bitte
<Barre> så sjukt mycket samtal jag får kring dessa buggar
<Nafallo> såja
<Nafallo> jäkla eMMC att gå sönder.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-11
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> letade efter dig för ett par dagar sen Nafallo, hittade en spännande sak :)
<Barre> Nafallo: ser spännande ut.. https://www.board-db.org/news/2018/01/08/kovu-swiftboard-data-nas-single-board-computer-sata-hdmi-2-0-emmc-gbe-android-armbian-openmediavault/
<Nafallo> Barre: mjo. emmc på min odroid dog strax efter att jag hade börjat lasta över containers med publika tjänster på det... har haft mycket att göra, så tog en stund att byta till ett microSD :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: du skall nog inte lägga applikationer med mycket skriv på en emmc ;)
<Nafallo> Barre: emmc är ju typ ssd. det är ett microSD nu :-P
<Nafallo> Barre: och nej, statisk web server, xmpp server och irssi box räknas inte till den kategorin ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: värre då att komplicera kärna :-P
<Barre> emmc är flash ja, men brukar inte ha så extremt mycket "spare capacity". Speciellt inte på små billiga elektronikprylar.
<Nafallo> man ska ju inte fylla det nej :-P
<Nafallo> samt trim osv...
<Nafallo> inget konstigt där :-)
<Nafallo> byggde 4.14.13 på ~83 minuter på microSD istället för strax under timmen på eMMC :-P
<Nafallo> Barre: hrm. den har mindre allt än Odroid HC1 :-P
<Nafallo> förutom eMMC
<Nafallo> hmm. mongodb på ett microSD är nog ingen bra idé :-P
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-12
<Hund> Mors.
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Hund> Vad har Barre för sig denna fredag då?
<Barre> möte, möte, möte, lunch, möte, patcha, patcha, åka hem, laga mat, somna i soffan
<Barre> Hund: själv då?
<Hund> Haha, inte illa. :)
<Hund> Jag har ätit frukost och kollat på The Big Bang Theory. Hembakat bröd och te. :)
<Hund> Om en stund ska jag tvätta och försöka bocka av allting på min att göra-lista. Pensionär som man är.
 * Barre är inte alls avundsjuk
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det har sina ljusa stunder att vara arbetslös, men i det stora hela är tråkigt och väldigt ogivande.
<Barre> true true
<Hund> Men det är människan i ett nötskal. Hade jag varit på jobbet nu hade jag gnällt om det.
<Hund> :D
<Laban> True :)
<Laban> Eller så jobbar man med något som bygger upp en och inte river ner :D
<Hund> Haha
<Barre> jobb per definition river ner en :|
<Hund> Jag tror nog man skulle hitta fel på perfektion också.
 * Barre är inte bitter inte
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag är också bitter, men jag gillar att ventilera det på betydelselösa saker som hur man använder ordet "budget". ;)
<Barre> hahah
<beetlezap> hej
<Barre> tjena tjena
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-13
<nicknejm> Är det möjligt att på något (automatiserat) sätt utröna vilka personer under 16 år som är folkbokförda på en adress i Sverige? Ratsit har en gräns vid 16 år, vilket betyder att jag måste vänta 16 år om någon gammal kompis fått barn idag innan jag ser det.
<sptnx> ring skatteverket, det är offentliga handlingar
<nicknejm> Läs frågan.
<sptnx> ok, nej. det bryter mot pul att ge ut uppgifter om minderåriga
<sptnx> men de finns hos skattewverket om du har personnummer eller något annat särr att identifiera den du söker, vet dock inte hur mycket into du får om barn, är nog bara kön och födelsedatum
<sptnx> kolla facefoock :P
<nicknejm> Skulle räcka med en siffra: "antal barn under 16 år: 2 st."
<nicknejm> sptnx: Förvånansvärt många har inte Facebook, faktiskt, eller har det men har ett så vanligt namn att det är omöjligt att välja rätt.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-14
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS jpzmfzvoa: NeverW8 oGG dinasty ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS owplqo: peppis larsemil pinnen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS xfpooidy: Squarism rogst sptnx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS tgaciwi: larsemil Markslap bamsefar ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS bzxiua: senate sptnx rogst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS hbmjqha: Zongva pinnen dinasty ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS cjgqiwg: Squarism Zongva lurk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS dfczyngtm: lord4163 Flygisoft Markslap ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS izeggjdcc: bamsefar gusnan peppis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS ommapuo: Groggy de Zongva ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS gajdgymqxx: Haaninjo peppis larsemil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS rwqrt: gusnan Markslap Hund ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS iambfoc: Groggy raztafari rogst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS cfpftr: Groggy pinnen Mathisen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS rnvasrxui: Haaninjo larsemil pinnen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS dnmzcy: Groggy rogst gusnan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS ubboivifbp: Markslap raztafari sptnx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS gwkpf: Haaninjo larsemil de ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS widbjeqsjb: Zongva joch bamsefar ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS ivurzif: pinnen NeverW8 gusnan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS dxjujhnq: Squarism peppis oGG ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS wdhsct: pinnen Flygisoft lord4163 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS ryeoavoks: gusnan rogst nibbo â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS cotcq: de pinnen Haaninjo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS rmwcfgee: peppis joch raztafari ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS kxzjqjnv: peppis NeverW8 Apachez ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<agacMECRZR> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ##FEMINISM IS OFFERING TRAINING IN TAPPING INTO YOUR INNER FETISHES!! EL IS IN #FREENODE FOR ANY QUESTIONS brlfq: Flygisoft bamsefar rogst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Hund> Tråkigt med allt spam på Freenode senaste tiden.
<andol> Jupp, verkat dyka upp i alltför många kanaler.
<Hund> Sannerligen.
<Nafallo> hur var det nu. var XEN gäster jobbigt med Meltdown/Spectre?
<Nafallo> känns väl som att det borde vara så att ALLA kärnor både på host och alla gäster måste patchas där?
<andol> Nafallo: http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2018/01/12/7 är senaste uppdatering jag sett på den fronten.
<andol> Men jo, Xen-miljöer har det lite jobbigt.
<Hund> Jag har hört att vissa har grymma problem.
<Hund> Man kan ju hoppas att det kommer något bra ur detta. Eller är man naiv som har hopp?
<sptnx> är väl extra jobbigt i virtuella miljöer för kvittar om du patchar servrarna om inte hosterna dom körs på patchas, xen, esxi eller qemu  kvittar väl vad man kör
<Barre> Hund: men du sa ju att det var överdrivet, för du hade ju läst det på swedroid ;) (eller var det var någonstans)
<Barre> såg också att Intel skeppat felaktiga microcodes för några Heswell och Broadwell CPUer, undrar när de skeppar de korrigerade
<Nafallo> så inte lita på moln på XEN just nu då :-)
<Nafallo> Gandi t.ex.
<sptnx> men dom måste ändå på nått sätt ha tillgång att köra kod på din server för att kunna utnyttja sårbarheten eller?
<sptnx> på pc tillåter väl var och varannan javascript i sin browser så det är ju rätt allvarligt
<Barre> det räcker väl med att någon annan VM på samma host exekverar fulkod, behöver ju inte vara just på Nafallos VM
<sptnx> ah tänkte mer i ett större perspektiv, ett backend-nät typ som inte kommer åt nätet
<sptnx> där ingen maskin snackar med internet, isf via proxy
<Nafallo> min gäst kör HVM, och jag tror det är standard på Gandi.
<Nafallo> så tre vägar att ta min gäst: 1) attack direkt på min gäst, 2) attack direkt på hypervisor, 3) attack på en 64-bit PV gäst (om de har några sådana).
<Nafallo> jag patchade 1 ;)
<sptnx> Barre: men ja, det stämmer såklart. spelar ingen roll om fulkoden körs på hosten eller gästen
<sptnx> bättre körde containereriat än virtueliserat så har man bara en kärna att patcha :)
<Nafallo> sptnx: jobbigare att ta sig in, men inte helt omöjligt :-)
<Nafallo> framförallt skulle jag ha försökt ta mig ut snarare än in ;-)
<sptnx> njae man kan ju alltid ta sig via någon mupp som har access till både internet och det nätet och som gillar klicka på länkar i mail
<sptnx> men man bör iaf fokusera på sitt frontend nät och klienterna på kontoret typ..
<Nafallo> tänkte väl mer på att skicka någon form av vulnerability genom proxyn in till en av hostarna och hoppas att den kunde tänka sig att ge mig en tunnel in :-)
<Nafallo> som t.ex. www-data ;-)
<sptnx> sant, men är mest web och då måste webservern tillåta att du exekverar kod och då måste du har kodat dina sidor fel :)
<sptnx> måste ud använda dig av andra sårbarheter för att få nginx/apache/whatever att köra din kod på webservern
<Nafallo> som sagt, du behöver en vulnerability någonstans. tänkte mest påvisa att bara för att man inte är tänkt att kunna logga in på servrar direkt betyder det inte att man inte kan få skal på servern ändå ;-)
<sptnx> yep (: man ska aldrig tro att man är säker nånstans ändå så patcha på :)
<sptnx> nånstans sitter en rysk scrptkiddie med en -1day exploit och du är ägd utan att veta om det :P
<Nafallo> mitt problem är ju att jag har en dator på någon annans server ;-)
<Nafallo> i det här fallet, vill säga.
<Nafallo> https://news.gandi.net/en/2018/01/meltdown-and-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<sptnx> kryptera! (:
<Nafallo> huh?
<sptnx> men ja, det är ett problem alla isper lider av
<sptnx> njae det är väl allt du kan göra för att skydda framförallt din data då
<Nafallo> på en sekundär DNS server? :-)
<bamsefar> sptnx: Om du kan läsa minnet så hjälper inte krypto
<sptnx> men har någon root/admin till hypervisorn
<bamsefar> För då kan du läsa nycklarna
<sptnx> hosten
<sptnx> så kan du inte göra mycket mer
<Barre> bamsefar: du hann före mig :(
<sptnx> njae men har DU en patchad virtuell på hosten så kan han inte komma in den vägen utan får stänga ner din maskin och mounta din disk och läsa/ändra filerna
<sptnx> eller något liknande
<Nafallo> ehrm. tar du dig in på en maskin där disken redan är monterad har du redan kommit runt krypteringen :-)
<sptnx> han måste som sagt stänga ner din maskin först
<sptnx> går inte mounta en redan mountad disk
<Nafallo> nej.
<Nafallo> han har redan access till avkrypterad, monterad disk :-)
<Nafallo> behöver bara skaffa rätt behörighet för att använda den.
<sptnx> asså
<Nafallo> som sagt. krypterad disk på en dns slav är inte så produktivt oavsett...
<Nafallo> jag är relativt säker på att du diskuterar något annat case än mitt dock :-P
<sptnx> njae sant iofs. men inte mycket mer du kan göra mer än flytta till en patchad miljö då
<Nafallo> precis.
<Nafallo> det jag säger. jag har patchat.
<bamsefar> Nafallo: En dns-slav har ju per definition bara publik data.
<Nafallo> jag får hoppas att gandi har patchat host :-)
<Nafallo> det är priviligeringsvektorn jag behöver patchen mot främst ;-)
<sptnx> ja det står ju på länken att dom håller på att göra i skrivande stund
<sptnx> men hur sårbar är du när du och hosten är patchad men någon annan gäst inte är och kör fulkod?
<sptnx> det är väl bara den gästen som är drabbad då?
<Nafallo> sptnx: beror på vilken XEN typ gästen är samt vilken arkitektur den kör :-)
<Nafallo> 64-bitars PV kan fortfarande adressera minne enligt andol s länk.
<Nafallo> XSA-254 vill säga
<Nafallo> jag behöver mer kaffe igen
<Nafallo> visst sa vi att ARM/ARM64 också var sårbara mot denna?
<Barre> "bara" spectre
<sptnx> kör ju tyvärr esxi :/
<sptnx> spectre är väl "bara" intel och meltdown "bara" amd?
<sptnx> eller arm o nått mer
<Barre> nej
<sptnx> nehe
<Nafallo> meltdown bara intel. spectre åtminstone intel, amd, arm?
<sptnx> ah ok
<sptnx> var nått sånt iaf :=
<Nafallo> vänta till bamsefar och Barre svarar dock :-P
<Barre> så är det
<Nafallo> tycker inte om att ARM är med på listan ;-)
<Nafallo> min publika infra ska vara patchad så långt det är möjligt nu iaf.
 * Barre tycker inte om att någon är på den listan
<Nafallo> min laptop har sårbar firefox fortfarande :-P
<Nafallo> kör ju 18.04
<Barre> som inte har patchad kernel förens vid release?
<Nafallo> kernel är patchad, men firefox är gammal fortfarande :-P
<Barre> ahh
<Nafallo> spectre
<Nafallo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown ← länkarna längst ner där.
<Nafallo> CVE tracker
<Barre> i know, men är lite ovan att firefox installeras och underhålls via ubuntu-repo bara
<Nafallo> gillar inte att amd64-microcode står som needed :-/
<Barre> variant 2 av spectre kräver cpu-microcode uppdatering
<Nafallo> eller gillar inte implikationen iaf :-P
<Nafallo> då var jag inte färdig alls då...
<Nafallo> *mummel*
<Barre> det hela är ju dessutom "bara" en stor workaround. Grundproblemet är ju kvar
<Nafallo> jo
 * Nafallo letar upp pingdom för en till reboot, tydligen
<sptnx>  14:42:51 up 543 days, 21:48,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<sptnx> tar ju emot att reboota vissa burkar
<sptnx> :D
<Nafallo> https://www.techarp.com/guides/complete-meltdown-spectre-cpu-list/5/
<Nafallo> ehrm. låter som en väldigt osäker burk :-P
<Nafallo> rätt säker på att det kommit några uppdateringar till kärnan senaste åren.
<sptnx> var bäl batchbuggen senaste gången den rebootades
<sptnx> bash
<sptnx> *
<sptnx> nu är jag trött ut i skalet
<sptnx> låter som en väldigt stabil burk :D
<Nafallo> mina CPUer matchar inte den listan :-D
<sptnx> ah va. så xeon och man är safe? nice
<sptnx> tur man kör riktiga cpuer då
<Nafallo> ugh. fanns en sida till.
<Nafallo> inte Xeon. Mobile var på nästa sida.
<Barre> Xeon är inte "safe"
<sptnx> nehe. men inte drabbad av spectre/meltdown?
<Barre> absolut
<Nafallo> sptnx: såhär... alla Intel CPUer under åtminstone de 10 sista åren är drabbade :-P
<sptnx> mm det har jag med hört
<Nafallo> dåså.
<Nafallo> no safeties ;-)
<sptnx> men aldrig fått källa
<sptnx> den sidan säger ju annat
<sptnx> så hoppades man kanske hade hypat upp sig i onödan :D
<Nafallo> src: intel
<Nafallo> :-)
<sptnx> :P
<Barre> vänta, håller på att räkna
<sptnx> intel litar jag inte på längre
<sptnx> vill ha trovärdig källa
<sptnx> :P
<Nafallo> om intel säger "we fucked up" så tycker jag nog att det kan vara trovärdigt :-)
<Nafallo> mycket mer så än om någon annan sagt det om dem ;-)
<Barre> äh, orkar inte längre. över 2000 CPUer har fått microcode updates, den äldsta jag hittade är en 150Mhz Pentium från 1995 https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27431/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File
<Nafallo> :-D
<Nafallo> startar om ;-)
<Nafallo> [    0.000000] microcode: CPU0 microcode updated early to revision 0x21, date = 2017-11-20
<Barre> de har jobbat sen i sommras med detta. Vi släppte BIOS-fix för spectre (tyst och försiktigt) redan i december
<sptnx> Nafallo: inget säger att dom kommer fucka upp igen
<sptnx> +inte*
<Nafallo> ingen har påstått det? jag sa att tillverkare inte brukar säga att alla deras produkter är trasiga om det inte är så. relativt dålig idé rent marknadsföringsmässigt
<Nafallo> så när ett företag går ut med sådant känns det rätt säkert att de faktiskt har brister i produkterna :-P
<Barre> men de har försökt att tona ner det sjukt mycket
<Barre> personligen tycker jag detta är så sjukt paradoxalt, det är så sjukt överdrivet samtidigt som det inte tas på tillräckligt stor allvar
<Nafallo> beror på environment kan jag tycka.
<Nafallo> jag har varit med och tyckt att det spelar mindre roll på jobb, för användarlaptops känns kanske inte som primärt område att vara ängslig över :-P
<Nafallo> dessutom har jag väl kanske rekommenderat att säkra upp byggservrar istället för att sänka prestandan på gcc :-P
<Nafallo> rätt mycket i Linus hörn om att det bör finnas kernelflag för disable av dessa patchar.
<Barre> det gör det också
<Nafallo> oh? har det kommit nu?
<Nafallo> inte sett uppdatering om det sedan jag såg hans rant om det ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: echo 0 > /sys/kernel/debug/x86/pti_enabled
<Nafallo> bootflag?
<Barre> nopti
<Nafallo> sweet
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> en kaffe till
<Barre> feck, nu blev jag sugen
<Nafallo> men Barre då.. jag skulle ju tvätta. varför har du inte påmint mig om att tvätta?
<Barre> sorry, tänkte inte på det. Jag skall sätta på en kanna kaffe och gå och hänga min tvätt nu Nafallo =)
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> [    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0x4, date = 2013-06-28
<Nafallo> ^-- ska jag ta det som att min laptop inte behöver patchas? :-P
<Nafallo> vad var det jag skulle göra idag då?
<Nafallo> ...tvätta...
<andol> Diska? Dammsuga?
<Nafallo> diskmaskinen får gå igång när jag druckit färdigt kaffet för dagen :-P
<Nafallo> sista espressokoppen nu ;-)
<Nafallo> ...av åtta.
<Barre> så, fixat disken, hängt tvätten och färskbryggt kaffe i koppen \o/
<Nafallo> :-)
<Hund> Barre: Va? Nu har du nog missförstått mig? :D
<sptnx> var nog 15-20 år sen jag drack kaffe sist :P
<Hund> sptnx: Varför? :O
<sptnx> smakar ite lika gott som de luktar :P
<Hund> Om jag tror att du smakat det kaffe som jag tror, då håller jag med dig.
<Hund> Kaffet du köper på ICA dricker inte jag heller.
<sptnx> jag gillade inte smaken så har aldrig börjat drica kaffe
<sptnx> klarar mig utan de beroendet
<sptnx> :P
<Hund> Och nej, jag är ingen hipstersnopp som odlar egna kaffebönor eller så. Jag gillar bara bra kaffe. :P
<Hund> LOL
<Hund> Snobb menar jag.
<sptnx> en snopp är du iaf? :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> En del av mig, men förhoppningsvis definierar den inte mig och min personlighet.
<Hund> Om du har chansen borde du testa specialkaffe som man kallar det. Det är rättvisst odlade bönor och framförallt är det färskt. Det går inte att jämföra med vanligt kaffe.
<Hund> Och bönor ska malas ett par minuter innan man använder det.
<Nafallo> jag råkade handla kaffemaskin som ska lösa det där vettigt ;-)
<Nafallo> http://www.spinn.com/
<Hund> Den pratade du om innan minns jag. Det var väntetid på den va?
<Nafallo> japp
<Nafallo> ugh. nu gjorde jag smutsigt... :-/
<Nafallo> mount.cifs kräver -o vers för att kunna montera saker nu för tiden.
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> jag har mjukvara som hårdkodat mount.cifs utan att låta mig använda vers
<Nafallo> så blev dpkg-divert och en wrapper nu.
<Nafallo> local diversion of /sbin/mount.cifs to /sbin/mount.cifs.real
<Nafallo> #!/bin/sh
<Nafallo> OPT=`echo $@|sed s/\-o\ /\-o\ vers\=2.1,/`
<Nafallo> /sbin/mount.cifs.real $OPT
<Nafallo> exit $?
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Nafallo> försökte först med /usr/local/sbin, men verkar som de kör specifikt /sbin/mount.cifs
<sptnx> -o vers= för mount.cifs, why?
<Nafallo> [21975.061563] No dialect specified on mount. Default has changed to a more secure dialect, SMB2.1 or later (e.g. SMB3), from CIFS (SMB1). To use the less secure SMB1 dialect to access old servers which do not support SMB3 (or SMB2.1) specify vers=1.0 on mount.
<Nafallo> [21975.137976] CIFS VFS: protocol revalidation - security settings mismatch
<Nafallo> [21975.142395] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -5
<Nafallo> därför
<Nafallo> vilket gör att mount har exit code 32 ;-)
<Nafallo> vilket gör att backupen failar.
<Nafallo> så nu fungerar backupen, vilket påminner mig om att den bör få vara automatisk igen.
<Nafallo> jösses vad det ska bli skönt att rensa ur hemkatalogen när nya laptopen kommer.
<Nafallo> den här installationen är från 2010, och delar av hemkatalogen är ännu äldre än det :-P
<Nafallo> .local/share/geary = 4.1GB :-P
<Nafallo> .local/share/desktop-couch = 1.4GB :-P
